# SHARE THE LOVE: the CL Girls' NON-CL Purchases thread!



## JetSetGo!

Previous thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...girls-non-cl-indulgences-and-buys-570925.html


----------



## Stina Lee

Just picked up these Tory Burch Adrienne Booties from the Sak's sale. 50% off! Can't beat that!!

http://www.toryburch.com/p-117041-ADRIENNE-WEDGE-BOOTIE.aspx?cid=737


----------



## aoqtpi

Bella, I love that coat on you! It looks awesome!
Great slippers ct!
Stina, I love those! And  for 50% off!


----------



## jenayb

Stina Lee said:


> Just picked up these Tory Burch Adrienne Booties from the Sak's sale. 50% off! Can't beat that!!
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/p-117041-ADRIENNE-WEDGE-BOOTIE.aspx?cid=737



I really like TBs... Great quality shoes and almost all of the styles are super cute.


----------



## maggiesze1

Stina Lee said:


> Just picked up these Tory Burch Adrienne Booties from the Sak's sale. 50% off! Can't beat that!!
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/p-117041-ADRIENNE-WEDGE-BOOTIE.aspx?cid=737



These are sooo cute!! Congrats!


----------



## maggiesze1

I just couldn't resist these! I've been wanting them ever since I saw them on fieryfashionist a while ago and now that they went on sale and in my size range (I went a full size up, since I can pad them) I pounced!  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D578%2B4294966733%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you aoqtpi!

Cute TB's Stina!


----------



## BellaShoes

great find maggie, congrats!


----------



## maggiesze1

^Thanks Bella!


----------



## cts900

*Bella*: It looks even more amazing on you! Wow. 
Adorable slippers, *ct*!
*Stina*: Great deal; love 'em.
*Maggie*: Those are TDF. Perfect. 

And a HUGE thank you to all the ladies who share my love for Jem! She is truly, truly, truly outrageous! Your comments were a delight!


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute flats, Stina.
Love the glittery booties, Maggie.


----------



## heatherB

Thanks for posting that video *cts*. Totally brought me back.


----------



## Minamiz

Been fairly naughty in the past 24 hrs. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_640wt_1139

I couldn't pull myself away from that tribute thread & then they popped up!

And well the Alaia's, what's not to love there?


----------



## calisurf

Great TBs!  

Thanks cts900  "Jem is my name, no one else is the same..."  I'll be singing that all day!

Mini - you have truly great taste!!! Congrats!  Those YSL burgundy ones are on my list too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*stina and maggie:* Great TBs!  I have more TB shoes than CLs!    I was a die-hard TB fan before CL, but I love them equally now!

*mini:* OOOh, gorgeous YSLs and Alaia!  

*cts:* You are just too cute and make me smile.


----------



## aoqtpi

OOhh, love the glitter maggie!
Mina, what great prices on those shoes! I  over those Alaias!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Fell so behind didn't even know there was a new thread! 

*stina* - Ooooh, they're cute! 

*maggie *- Shoe twins!!   I love, love them ... I've worn mine several times and gotten nothing but compliments!  I actually wore them out for hours on end (and went dancing!) and my feet were fine... super cute AND comfy! 

*mini *- Gorgeous finds!!   YSL and Alaia, ahh!


----------



## Stina Lee

Thanks!! I couldn't resist the TB's for under just under $175 with tax!!! The words shoe and sale are very VERY dangerous when they come together! I like living dangerously 

Love everyone's purchases as well!! Awesome finds Maggie and Mini!!!


----------



## Minamiz

calisurf said:


> Mini - you have truly great taste!!! Congrats!  Those YSL burgundy ones are on my list too!


Aww shucks...well my feet might look great but the rest is a total "what not to wear" so kinda working on that simultaneously 


Dukeprincess said:


> *mini:* OOOh, gorgeous YSLs and Alaia!


It's a very dangerous path this shoe thing and for some reason why is it easier to pay more for shoes than bags?  It boggles the mind.  I guess I truly am a shoe person after all.


aoqtpi said:


> Mina, what great prices on those shoes! I  over those Alaias!


I can't believe the deals to be had out there!  Those Alaia's were sitting there from like 7pm last night until I snatched them around 11am...where was everyone?  After finding these deals it makes it soooo difficult to pay retail plus tax for a new pair.


fieryfashionist said:


> *mini *- Gorgeous finds!!   YSL and Alaia, ahh!


Thanks this branching out thing is extremely deadly.  My tastes are running more and more luxe as time passes...well maybe more the cost of the shoes are running higher and higher.


Stina Lee said:


> Thanks!! I couldn't resist the TB's for under just under $175 with tax!!! The words shoe and sale are very VERY dangerous when they come together! I like living dangerously
> 
> Love everyone's purchases as well!! Awesome finds Maggie and Mini!!!



I hope those TB's treat u well!  Very nice score.  Aren't shoes the best?


----------



## yazziestarr

I wanted to share my new Alexander McQueen finds. I nearly cleared out that part ofmy wish list. I'm so excited about them!

first the bag i missed last sale season...I waited so patiently for the medium love red faithful satchel






next up is the aubergine heart peep toes. 









and last The Brittania clutch


----------



## jeshika

*yazzie*! love your new finds!!!!! please post mod pixx of the shoes!!!!!!! they are spectacular!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats on all your Mcqueen *Yazzie*, those heart peeps are gorgeous and I would love to see mod pics of those!


----------



## maggiesze1

fieryfashionist said:


> Fell so behind didn't even know there was a new thread!
> 
> *stina* - Ooooh, they're cute!
> 
> *maggie *- Shoe twins!!   I love, love them ... I've worn mine several times and gotten nothing but compliments!  I actually wore them out for hours on end (and went dancing!) and my feet were fine... super cute AND comfy!
> 
> *mini *- Gorgeous finds!!   YSL and Alaia, ahh!



Yay! Shoe twins!!  I am so glad to hear that they are comfy! I am just a bit worried that the glitter will come off...have you had any problems with the glitter coming off?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

yazziestarr said:


> I wanted to share my new Alexander McQueen finds. I nearly cleared out that part ofmy wish list. I'm so excited about them!
> 
> first the bag i missed last sale season...I waited so patiently for the medium love red faithful satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up is the aubergine heart peep toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last The Brittania clutch



*
Yazzie *I am a huge AMQ fan ! love love love all your beautiful great buys! the Brittania my fave n I have my eyes on a satchal great score!


----------



## phiphi

*stina* - cute flats!
*maggie* - the glitter is so fun!
*mina* - wowza!! nice finds!
*yazzie* - congrats on the fab mcqueen additions! i'd love to see mod pics of the hoes too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stina- *great booties!!!

*maggie- *love TB glitter booties!!!

*mina- *wow those are gorgeous finds!

*yazzie- *oh I love them!!!!!all so gorgeous!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks* jesh, bling, phi and dezy!!*

Ill try and get some mod pics of the shoes up tonight.

*adctd * AMQ. plus their website goes on pretty good sale! the satchel is fantastic and pretty roomy inside. If I could have a collection of brittanias I would...so much better IRL than I imagined, Id only seen pics before...a girl can dream


----------



## BattyBugs

Mina: Love both pair!
Yazzie: Great scores!


----------



## aoqtpi

yazzie, congrats on getting the bag the second time around! And that peeptoe is so cute!


----------



## hazeltt

yazziestarr said:


> I wanted to share my new Alexander McQueen finds. I nearly cleared out that part ofmy wish list. I'm so excited about them!
> 
> first the bag i missed last sale season...I waited so patiently for the medium love red faithful satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up is the aubergine heart peep toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last The Brittania clutch



I love your McQueen loot, especially that clutch!


----------



## hazeltt

My new BA nude maniacs arrived today! 








And the recent Chanel nail polishes I've purchased over the last week =)


----------



## jenayb

^^ Scrumptious!


----------



## heatherB

^^I love Chanel polishes!


----------



## jeshika

hazel, love your BAs and love your polishes! i am wearing black pearl.


----------



## jeshika

*yazzie*... we might be shoe twins soonnnn..... teeheee


----------



## hazeltt

Thank you *jenaywins*, *heatherB*, and *jeshika*! 

*jeshika* - I'm wearing black pearl right now too! It's much more beautiful in person than in the swatch pics! And is something on the way to you? I can't wait to see!


----------



## jeshika

teeheeee... maybe...


----------



## BellaShoes

*yazzie*, fantastic red AM bag!


----------



## BellaShoes

*hazel*, fabulous Brian Atwoods! Great choices in Chanel polish too!

I grabbed the black pearl a couple weeks back too!


----------



## lkrp123

hazeltt said:


> My new BA nude maniacs arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the recent Chanel nail polishes I've purchased over the last week =)



I love them, they look wonderful on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*yazzie*, I love all your AMQ goodies!!


----------



## rdgldy

A little Alexander McQueen goody of my own, red satin queen skull clutch,


----------



## carlinha

*sigh, i*









*AMQ*


----------



## rdgldy

and thank you *Ms. CL*, for having a heavy hand in my newest addiction!!!


----------



## heatherB

I received my BA nude Dantes today from Saks (less than 48 hours after placing the order!). So far I love them, but they are very painful. I also got a YSL Arty ring in coral (my third one )


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: I  you. 

*cali*: I am thrilled to have sent you off into your day singing Jem's theme.  Awesome. 

*Mina*: Those are great buys! 

*heatherB*: I love that you enjoyed Jem with me! 

*yazzie*: Everything is killer but those hearts especially make mine flutter...  

*rdgldy*: Red satin....my goodness that is pretty . 

*hazeltt*: The BAs are perfect on you and every polish color you chose is delicious.


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> and thank you *Ms. CL*, for having a heavy hand in my newest addiction!!!



heehee 
you're welcome!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

rdgldy said:


> A little Alexander McQueen goody of my own, red satin queen skull clutch,




LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!  yayyyyyyy I'm so happy you got one *Rdgldy*!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

hazeltt said:


> My new BA nude maniacs arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the recent Chanel nail polishes I've purchased over the last week =)




Gorgeous BA's *hazeltt* Loving all the gorgeous polishes  may I ask how long can you store polish for before you have to throw them away? I want to start buying some polish but wasn't sure how long they would stay good for ?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Hi Everyone 
I wanted to share something I have been dying for for the last month or so. I originally saw it at NM and when I finally got the $ together to purchase it was gone  then I tried to purchase it on zappos they had 3 in stock 1 night and the next morning they were all gone. I guess some lady decided she would buy all 3  as I was getting ready to purchase from the AMQ Las Vegas they suddenly popped back up on zappos and I was able to take advantage of the free shipping and no tax  it wont be here until tomorrow but I couldn't help it and share my new found LOVE (pic taken from NM when I first saw it) 
Alexander McQueen Tortoise Shell Duster  an early BD gift to myself


----------



## hazeltt

BellaShoes said:


> *hazel*, fabulous Brian Atwoods! Great choices in Chanel polish too!
> 
> I grabbed the black pearl a couple weeks back too!



Thanks, *Bella*! We didn't get them in until yesterday (in Canada) and I got to the Chanel counter the first thing after work when they told me the new spring collection had arrived. I'm so jealous of all of you who got to get it so much earlier in the US! 



lkrp123 said:


> I love them, they look wonderful on you!



Thank you,* lkrp*!



rdgldy said:


> A little Alexander McQueen goody of my own, red satin queen skull clutch,



Beautiful clutch! I love how it's elegant yet edgy with the satin. 



heatherB said:


> I received my BA nude Dantes today from Saks (less than 48 hours after placing the order!). So far I love them, but they are very painful. I also got a YSL Arty ring in coral (my third one )



Congrats on your third Arty ring! I have the lapis and coral and I'm still contemplating if I should get the turquoise.  I hope the Dantes work out for you!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/chanel-on-your-nails-566853.html


----------



## hazeltt

cts900 said:


> hazeltt: The BAs are perfect on you and every polish color you chose is delicious.



Thank you *cts*!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Gorgeous BA's hazeltt Loving all the gorgeous polishes may I ask how long can you store polish for before you have to throw them away? I want to start buying some polish but wasn't sure how long they would stay good for ?



Thanks *adctd2onlnshpng*! I'm actually not sure how long they would last since I've only started collecting Chanel nail polishes recently. Maybe the lovely ladies over at the Chanel on your nails thread would have better knowledge in answering your question. =)

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/chanel-on-your-nails-566853.html


And I loveee your AMQ clutch!


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone
> I wanted to share something I have been dying for for the last month or so. I originally saw it at NM and when I finally got the $ together to purchase it was gone  then I tried to purchase it on zappos they had 3 in stock 1 night and the next morning they were all gone. I guess some lady decided she would buy all 3  as I was getting ready to purchase from the AMQ Las Vegas they suddenly popped back up on zappos and I was able to take advantage of the free shipping and no tax  it wont be here until tomorrow but I couldn't help it and share my new found LOVE (pic taken from NM when I first saw it)
> Alexander McQueen Tortoise Shell Duster  an early BD gift to myself



Beautiful!!


----------



## rdgldy

yay, *A*!!!  I can't wait to see your clutch in your hands!  Happy early birthday.


----------



## aoqtpi

hazeltt said:


> My new BA nude maniacs arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the recent Chanel nail polishes I've purchased over the last week =)


Wow, those NP colours are great!



rdgldy said:


> A little Alexander McQueen goody of my own, red satin queen skull clutch,


Fierce clutch!


Wow, there's a lot of McQueen love going around here lately, eh? Congrats on getting it in the end! What a great present for yourself!


----------



## singsongjones

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: It looks even more amazing on you! Wow.
> Adorable slippers, *ct*!
> *Stina*: Great deal; love 'em.
> *Maggie*: Those are TDF. Perfect.
> 
> And a HUGE thank you to all the ladies who share my love for Jem! She is truly, truly, truly outrageous! Your comments were a delight!




I LOVE THIS!!! This brought back so many memories...I loved that cartoon...and the dolls, ofcourse. Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

Minamiz said:


> Been fairly naughty in the past 24 hrs.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_640wt_1139
> 
> I couldn't pull myself away from that tribute thread & then they popped up!
> 
> And well the Alaia's, what's not to love there?




oh i wish i were that shoe size! the seller lives in my area and is willing to help lessen the cost of shipping. how nice of her


----------



## AEGIS

i got this great deal on this coat on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=180608983899&si=XwRa9MXUh7l0P5tHtzao4UIorfE%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## BattyBugs

*Hazel*: Love the BAs and your lovely Chanel polishes.
*rdgldy*: Such a pretty, red clutch.
*acctd*: Love the clutch.
Nice coat, *aegis*.


----------



## kett

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Hi Everyone
> I wanted to share something I have been dying for for the last month or so. I originally saw it at NM and when I finally got the $ together to purchase it was gone  then I tried to purchase it on zappos they had 3 in stock 1 night and the next morning they were all gone. I guess some lady decided she would buy all 3  as I was getting ready to purchase from the AMQ Las Vegas they suddenly popped back up on zappos and I was able to take advantage of the free shipping and no tax  it wont be here until tomorrow but I couldn't help it and share my new found LOVE (pic taken from NM when I first saw it)
> Alexander McQueen Tortoise Shell Duster  an early BD gift to myself



Yay! How exciting that you were able to nab it - clearly it was meant to be. One of my favorite clutches of all time.


----------



## Minamiz

I had to have these!

I got them with pink bow.

Miu Miu f/w 2010


----------



## calisurf

wow all the AMQ is killing me!!!

*yazzie:* oh, i love the AMQs and wow purple!
*
hazeltt: * BA

*rdgldy:* TDF clutch!

*adctd2:*  congrats!!!


wow *Minamiz* - those are so so so cute!  we are totally on the same page!  I have some Miu Mius to post too!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Addctd*, love the new MCQ Clutch, fantastic!
*Minamiz*.. such fabulous miumiu...


----------



## BellaShoes

My 3.1 Phillip Lim cocktail dress just arrived... forgive me for the 'out of the box' pics... I literally opened the box, stripped off my PJ's and slippers and here you go!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hot damn *bella!!!!! *omg that dress was made for you! STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*!! Thank you...  I am sure it will look better with a bra  I literally... took it out of the box and took pics!


----------



## calisurf




----------



## ochie

Hot Hot Hot *bella*!


----------



## heatherB

Adorable miu mius *Mina*! Where did you find those, if you don't mind my asking?

*Bella*, you look amazing, like you belong in the celebrity thread!


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, those NP colours are great!



Thank you *aoqtpi*!



AEGIS said:


> i got this great deal on this coat on ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4UIorfE%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Congrats on the Mackage coat!



BattyBugs said:


> *Hazel*: Love the BAs and your lovely Chanel polishes.



Thanks *Batty*!



Minamiz said:


> I had to have these!
> 
> I got them with pink bow.
> 
> Miu Miu f/w 2010



They look amazing! Congrats!



calisurf said:


> *
> hazeltt: * BA



Thanks *calisurf*!



BellaShoes said:


> My 3.1 Phillip Lim cocktail dress just arrived... forgive me for the 'out of the box' pics... I literally opened the box, stripped off my PJ's and slippers and here you go!



*Bella*, you look amazing! Great outfit and you've got gorgeous legs!


----------



## AEGIS

Bella i had a dream about those shoes last night. lol.  i woke up laughing. i think it was my first CL dream


----------



## aoqtpi

Aegis, what a pretty coat!
Mina, what a great purchase! So unique 
Bella, that looks awesome with the MBBs!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Wow Bella your legs are.....killer!  I just got two pairs of Uggs Triple Bailey Button deeply discounted.  Lol - well they may not be my beloved Loubies but when it's freezing and I'm stuck in the cramped cold library they are perfect


----------



## calisurf

I diversified a little -- one Miu Miu on sale and one from pre-order spring collection!   





















Miu Miu Family


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *cali, ochie, heather, hazel, aoqtpi* and*stylish*!

I will post 'real time' pics once I have a reason to wear this little ensemble


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely new MiuMiu's cali... I really like your family pic.


----------



## maggiesze1

BellaShoes said:


> My 3.1 Phillip Lim cocktail dress just arrived... forgive me for the 'out of the box' pics... I literally opened the box, stripped off my PJ's and slippers and here you go!



Wow!! This looks Gorgeous on you!! Love the MBBs with it!


----------



## BattyBugs

Heck, I was trying to keep up individually, but we are bouncing down the road and my DHs vehicle is not the smoothest. Since that is the case, I love the new goodies.


----------



## FlipDiver

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*!! Thank you...  I am sure it will look better with a bra  I literally... took it out of the box and took pics!



Great combo *Bella!*  I remember when you first saw that dress on the Celebrities CL thread!


----------



## bling*lover

*Bella:* WOW AMAZING


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *maggie, flip* and *bling*!

Yes, flip, when I saw Haylie Duff wearing it for NYE... I instantly loved it! I could only find it for retail $1095... until last week...


----------



## singsongjones

*BELLA, BELLA, BELLA!!! *You are _killing it _in that dress and MBB!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *Batty, aoqtpi, hazeltt, Bella, rdgldy, cts!*

some mod pics of the heart peep toe.


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> *yazzie*... we might be shoe twins soonnnn..... teeheee


----------



## aoqtpi

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Wow Bella your legs are.....killer!  I just got two pairs of Uggs Triple Bailey Button deeply discounted.  Lol - well they may not be my beloved Loubies but when it's freezing and I'm stuck in the cramped cold library they are perfect



I love the Bailey Button! Where did you find them discounted?

Cali, what fun shoes! And I always love your modeling pics!

Yazzie those are even cuter on! Great mod pics!


----------



## yazziestarr

*hazeltt* love the chanel polish shades and the BAs

*rdgly *LOVE IT! I need a queen skull

*heatherb* the dantes are so pretty...I hop they break in and stop hurting.

*adctd*  the knuckle duster is gorgeous. so glad you were able to find it!

*AEGIS* great coat..love the leather accents

*Mina* I almost got those! so pretty! mod pics of the pink bow please

*Bella* all I have to say is daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!

*Cali *I have been obsessed with those red polka dot miu mius! I think I might need them now


----------



## fieryfashionist

*yazzie* - Love your McQueen haul!  The heart peep toes look fab on you! 

*hazelett* - Love the nude maniacs on you!!   Oooh, and such pretty Chanel nail polish!!

*rdgldy *- What a pretty clutch!!  Love the red!! 

*adctd *- What a fabulous early bday gift!  She's a beauty! 

*Minamiz *- Such cute Miu Mius... one of my favorite shoe designers! 

*Bella*, you look utterly fab in that Philip Lim dress... super sexy and elegant combo with your MBB!! 

*calisurf *- Ooooh, more Miu Miu!  Both pairs are so cute and look fab on you!   Love the family pic (we're sort of twins on peep toes... I have them in red)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Have some stuff to post! 

NL sweater dress (sale find... looks cute on, but I didn't feel up to a modeling pic):





Vera Wang lavender flats in this pretty iridescent brown:





LOVE the new Mac shadows from the Peacocky collection!!!  The kissable lipcolor is fab too!  Went back twice haha.









Consignment finds!  Brand new Missoni headband and a cute ring!





Went super nuts over Zoya polish!  Love their colors!





Amazing sale find... Miu Miu camel patent heels!


----------



## heatherB

yazziestarr said:


> Thank you *Batty, aoqtpi, hazeltt, Bella, rdgldy, cts!*
> 
> some mod pics of the heart peep toe.


 
 Uh-oh I see my first pair of McQueens in the very near future... 
*Yazzie*, how does the sizing compare to CL sizing?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Awesome sale find (only one size available and it happened to be mine)... always wanted a fun pair of Pucci rainboots!





I have a thing for Missoni scarves... saw this on hautelook and I had to have it!  I adore anything pink!!! 





Went a bit nuts for Chanel lippies (have way too many and had no business going there, haha).


----------



## heatherB

fieryfashionist said:


> Have some stuff to post!
> 
> NL sweater dress (sale find... looks cute on, but I didn't feel up to a modeling pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang lavender flats in this pretty iridescent brown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the new Mac shadows from the Peacocky collection!!! The kissable lipcolor is fab too! Went back twice haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consignment finds! Brand new Missoni headband and a cute ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went super nuts over Zoya polish! Love their colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing sale find... Miu Miu camel patent heels!


 
*Fiery*, I always love your hauls! Especially love the camel patent miu mius this time. Zoya polish is also my favorite!!! I wish I had a place to buy it, but I have to order online now that Red Door doesn't use it anymore.


----------



## bling*lover

*Yazzie:* Thanks for posting the mod pics, they are gorgeous and look fab on you... love love love the color i'm such a purple girl!
*Fiery:* WOW girlfriend it looks like you've been buying out the shops!!! Love all of it but those pucci boots are so cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *singsong, fiery* and *yazzie*!

*Fiery*, woman, you can shop!!! But I suppose if I posted everything I bought we could go toe to toe  Love your Pucci rainboots and Miu Miu Nudes...


----------



## hazeltt

calisurf said:


> I diversified a little -- one Miu Miu on sale and one from pre-order spring collection!
> 
> Miu Miu Family



I love your Miu Miu family! 



yazziestarr said:


> *hazeltt* love the chanel polish shades and the BAs



Thank you *yazzie*! Your heart peep toes are soo cute! 


fieryfashionist said:


> *hazelett* - Love the nude maniacs on you!!   Oooh, and such pretty Chanel nail polish!!



Thanks *fiery*! I love your haul and you always pick out such amazing things! I especially love the Chanel lipsticks!


----------



## cts900

*fiery*: Your hauls are my favorite.  I love everything but _especially_ the shadows and all of the polish.  I also think the Miu Miu camel is a perfect nude on you.  Gorgeous. For reference....how do you like your Lavender Label flats?  I have been tempted many times over but do not know anyone who owns them.

*yazzie*: Great modeling shots. The heart peep is so sweet.  

*cali*: Adore your family shot and especially your polka dots! So charming...

*Bella*: It is ridiculous how sexy you are.  Utterly ridiculous.  You are so inspiring.  I think of your rules to live by all the time when I am eating .  You make that dress look dynamite!

*Mina*: Great color! 

*AEGIS*: Lovely coat. Congrats!

*singsongjones*: Aw, thanks hun! So glad it made you .

*adctd*: So special, so beautiful, so edgy.  Love!


----------



## cts900

My little contribution...I took advantage of the Kate Spade extra 25% off sale to buy the Wellesley Byrd in *Orchid* with light gold h/w.  I have wanted the perfect purple evening bag forever and this was definitely what I had been searching for...


----------



## jeshika

*cts*, lovveee that purple. my sis is a purple fan and i think i might get that for her!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *jesh* .  It is still on sale on the KS website and it is ridiculously inexpensive.  It is lovelier and roomier in person than the photo captures.


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> Thank you so much, *jesh* .  It is still on sale on the KS website and it is ridiculously inexpensive.  It is lovelier and roomier in person than the photo captures.


 
is it really? she'll definitely love it then! off to buy it! thanks *cts*!


----------



## cts900

^^You got it! Hope she loves it as much as I do .


----------



## aoqtpi

cts, what a cute shape and amazing colour!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bella:* Stunning dress!

*Cali:* I love your new Miu Mius!

*yazzie:* Those purple McQueens look amazing on you!

*Fiery:* Leave some goodies in the store for me!  Joking, I love everything you bought!

*cts:* Purple perfection.  (and I might be biased since that is my favorite color)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *duke*!

*cts*, love your new Kate Spade and your avatar!


----------



## jenayb

*Cts* I just love Kate Spade, and that colour is TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, dropped by Nordstrom in Walnut Creek today and if anyone is looking for *Wolford Bondage tights*... they have them $46 Sale!! Sahara/Black and Black/Black in S/M/L


----------



## cts900

Thank you *aoqtpi, Duke, Bella*, and *jenay*! You are so generous and sweet with your compliments .


----------



## CMP86

We bought our crib and I am absolutely in love with it! http://www3.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.asp...4294966477&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=external|77448


----------



## bling*lover

Oooh *CMP* that crib is so gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cmp*, it is beautlful!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cali- *love the Miu Mius!

*fiery- *amazing haul like always

*cts- *such a beautiful purple! Enjoy your new bag honey! 

*cmp- *it is a perfect crib, beautiful!


----------



## AEGIS

what a beautiful crib!

i got a gray drape vince jacket, some gray lamb heels [i love gray] and a perfect spring dress by theory


----------



## cts900

*AEGIS*: I also LOVE grey.  How exciting!

*dezy*: Thank you, sweetness .  

*CMP*: Truly beautiful.


----------



## aoqtpi

When I find something I like I tend to get it in every available colour....





I still don't have a camera so please excuse the quality. I love the bow detail on this:




When I got home though I noticed the bottom part of this bow was missing. Do you think it looks okay? Or should I exchange it for another one?


----------



## cts900

^^Great haul!  I think I like it without the bottom part a little more, actually.


----------



## FlipDiver

Hey everyone! I had to share my new Chanel purchases!

3 WOCs (Wallet On Chain)

*black Sevruga WOC*





*red Sevruga WOC*





*Half Moon WOC in white caviar*


----------



## FlipDiver

and 3 bags

*Mini Classic Flap in black lambskin w/GHW (gold hardware)*





*Maxi Classic Flap in black caviar w/SHW*





and *vintage* *Jumbo Double-Sided Flap in black lambskin w/GHW* (same flap and Cs on both sides!)


----------



## FlipDiver

Ooh yeah, and the Japanese consignment shop where I bought the double-sided jumbo from threw in a white satin drawstring Louboutin bag as a freebie!


----------



## heatherB

*Flip,*


----------



## jenayb

Geez *FLIP*!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^Great haul!  I think I like it without the bottom part a little more, actually.



Thanks for the input, cts! That's the way I was leaning too. And it'll save me a trip to the mall  

 Flip! OMG! Those are all gorg, but the Maxi Classic Flap in black caviar w/SHW, red Sevruga WOC and Half Moon WOC in white caviar are absolutely TDF.


----------



## clothingguru

*adctd:* OMG the AMQ clutch is INSANELY hot!!! I love it! Congrats!
*cali:* the miu miu's are cute on you!
*bella:* That philip lim dress is INSANE on you!!! OMG and with your MBB's  !!!!
*fiery: *Love the pucci boots and all the rest! 
*cts:* That kate spade purse is cute!!! I love the color purple it is!!!
*yazzie:* Love the heels! I love the purple satin! 
*flip: *CHANEL.... Love them!!!! 
*aoqtpi:* Cute tops! 

Sorry that i missed some. I only went 5 pages back.


----------



## clothingguru

Here is one of my latest Chanel purchases! Ive been wanting this since i saw it around Christmas time and finally indulged!!!! 

Beige Lambskin Chanel Medium


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *heatherB, jenaywins, aoqtpi *and *clothingguru!*

I have more pics of my Chanel haul in my reveal thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/6-chanel-bag-reveal-655807.html


----------



## FlipDiver

clothingguru said:


> Here is one of my latest Chanel purchases! Ive been wanting this since i saw it around Christmas time and finally indulged!!!!
> 
> Beige Lambskin Chanel Medium



Love it! I need a beige flap in my life!


----------



## jenayb

*R*


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous flap, *R*! i love chanel beige!


----------



## soleilbrun

rdgldy said:


> yay, *A*!!!  I can't wait to see your clutch in your hands!  Happy early birthday.



Ditto!


----------



## heatherB

OMG, *CG*, the beige flap is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## aoqtpi

Clothing, beautiful flap!





Kindle, Kindle Cover (much pinker than it looks in this picture) and camera - just in time to take pictures of my CLs which should be arriving today!


----------



## singsongjones

*CG*, your beige flap is stunning!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## jeshika

*L*, i see you LOOOOOOVE pink!


----------



## ochie

I can't believe I got these for $77 with tax they retail for $225!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> *L*, i see you LOOOOOOVE pink!



Haha, I really do! My laptop, gym shoes and water bottle are all pink too!


----------



## Nieners

I've missed this thread  So many lovely things to look at!
My recent buys........

Michael Kors watch (MK5055)






Balenciaga boots... total steal! They made it to sale round #2 and were 210 (about $280) incl. shipping  I couldn't believe it! I hope they will arrive tomorrow and that they will fit me perfectly. 






Also ordered this Envelope clutch from ASOS






My HG when it comes to make-up.. the UD naked palette! Unfortunately the mirror is broken now but it doesn't change the fact that these colors are TDF!






And while I was at it I also bought some nail polishes.











Got a lot of other items as well but these were worth showing.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*flip- *OMG what a Chanel haul!!! congrats!!!

*aoqtpi- *great buys! 

*cg- *gorgeous Chanel honey!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*ouchie- *cute boots!! 

*nieners- *love the clutch and the Bal boots!!


----------



## aoqtpi

ochie, what a great deal!
Nieners, great new purchases!


----------



## BellaShoes

ochie, great, funky wedge boots

neiners, love the MKors watch!


----------



## clothingguru

Thank you so much :* Flip, Jenay, Jeshika, heather, aoqtpi, singsong, & dez. *

*nieners:* Cute buys cheeka! 

*ochie:* WHAT?!!!! $77.00??? Thats amazing they are hot! Congrats! 

*aoqtpi:* Love the camera and the kindle cover!


----------



## Nieners

Thanks ladies 







Okay, I really need to stop buying stuff now!


----------



## singsongjones

^^^Cute bikini!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Great buys everyone this is one of my favorite threads ever !I wanted to drop in really quickly and say Thank you so much to the lovely tpfers that commented on my clutch I am sooooo sorry for not responding sooner I got this nasty eye infection last week silly me never ever take my contacts off n now I am finally paying for it  I finally got my prescription glasses yesterday and I can finally see now! lol I did get my clutch in from zappos but it didnt come with any of the authenticity care booklets so I am sending them back and purchasing from the AMQ flagship boutique when my refund hits so I will post the pics as soon as I get it I promise!!! Thank you again ladies you guys are the best and keep em coming with the non cl indulges I love love love this thread!


----------



## aoqtpi

clothingguru said:


> *aoqtpi:* Love the camera and the kindle cover!



Thank you! I've discovered that the camera doesn't take great pictures, but it was free with Shoppers Optimum Points, so I can't really complain


----------



## singsongjones

Great stuff, everyone


----------



## hazeltt

*cts900* - I love that purple! 

*aoqtpi* - I know what you mean about the colours. I think the bow looks fine and yay to new gadgets!

*FlipDiver* - What a Chanel haul! I love the vintages!

*clothingguru* - The leather looks so yummy. And I love how you have all your shoes on display in the background! The MBB! 

*ochie* - Congrats on the great find!

*Nieners* - Great haul! I love the Chanel nail polishes and your mani!


----------



## kett

Nieners said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I really need to stop buying stuff now!



I love the twisted band, very cute!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much, *hazeltt*! 

*aoqtpi* - Great new toys! 

*FlipDiver* - You have blown my mind.  I cannot even process that haul, yet! Amazing. 

*clothingguru* - Woman! She is delicious. Incredibly gorgeous.  I am in love. 

*ochie* - What a deal! Those are so unique. Fab!

*Nieners* - Everything is beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## yazziestarr

*aoqtpi, bling. fiery, heatherb. hazeltt, cts, Duke, and clothing *for the mod shot love!

*heather *- I find the mcqueen sizing to be TTs and much more standard than CL sizing and the toeboxes seem to be more standard in fit as well. I have 3 prs (as of yesterday!) I wear 7.5/8US my closed pointed pumps are 38 the heart peeps are 37.5 (38 slipped) and I just got booties which would have been 38 but they only had 38.5 so I'll pad Sorry for the late and long response to the sizing question but I hope it helps!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Fiery*lovey purchases, particularly the scarf

*Cts *love teh KS. its the perfect little purple purse.

*CMP *I adore the crib, congratulations!

*aoqtpi *the shirts are great and congrats on the camera kindle adn kindle cover. I still need to get a cover for mine.

*flip* wow. gorgeous all of them.

*CG *the beige flap is stunning! the leather looks so soft and pretty!

those are some kick ass boots *ochcie *and $77! awsome!

*Neiners *great haul, the chanel nail polish look great on you and I love the twited detail on the bikini

*adctd *glad your eye is better and you clutch is taken care of.


----------



## Nieners

Thank you, lovelies!! I love this thread... 
I couldn't resist these Prada flats for 130 incl. shipping that I had to order them.







I swear, this is my last purchase. I'm SO banned.


----------



## icecreamom

I was eyeing those, but I'm on ban! . They are super pretty !


----------



## icecreamom

*CMP* The crib is so beautiful


----------



## Stacy31

Louis Vuitton Empreinte Tote in Ombre & Jimmy Choo Haze Boots


----------



## heatherB

Nieners said:


> Thank you, lovelies!! I love this thread...
> I couldn't resist these Prada flats for 130 incl. shipping that I had to order them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, this is my last purchase. I'm SO banned.


 
Cute flats, *neiners*!



Stacy31 said:


> View attachment 1303511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1303512
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte Tote in Ombre & Jimmy Choo Haze Boots


 
I love everything you have on, *Stacy*! Congrats on the new purchases!


----------



## Nieners

I love the boots on you Stacy, the bag is gorgeous as well 

 Ice & Heather


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous purchases *Nieners!*

*Stacy:*  I am dying over your bag!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nieners said:


> Thank you, lovelies!! I love this thread...
> I couldn't resist these Prada flats for 130 incl. shipping that I had to order them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, this is my last purchase. I'm SO banned.



Cute flats!



Stacy31 said:


> View attachment 1303511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1303512
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte Tote in Ombre & Jimmy Choo Haze Boots




Love the tote and boots!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts:*Thank u so much C!  Im in love too! 

*yazzie: *Thank you so much! I love her!!! 

*aoqtpi:* Well that's an awesome freeby with shoppers points!!! 

*hazeltt:* The leather is SOOO yummy!!! Thank you! And yes MBB's steal my heart too  

*Neiners:* Love the bikini and flats!

*Stacy:* The LV is gorgeous! And those jimmy's are great on you! COngrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

Nieners said:


> Thank you, lovelies!! I love this thread...
> I couldn't resist these Prada flats for 130 incl. shipping that I had to order them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, this is my last purchase. I'm SO banned.



Cute flats!  They look so comfy!


----------



## FlipDiver

Stacy31 said:


> View attachment 1303511
> 
> 
> View attachment 1303512
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte Tote in Ombre & Jimmy Choo Haze Boots



Love your outfit!


----------



## FlipDiver

Nieners said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I really need to stop buying stuff now!



I love bandeau bikinis!  Can't wait for summer to get here!


----------



## kett

Nieners - they are so cute, what a deal!

Stacy - love the boots and the tote, they are both great.


----------



## karwood

*flip,*



*!!!!!!!!* That is one HUGE AND AMAZING CHANEL HAUL!!!! Super congrats, they are all beautiful!

*CG,* love your Chanel flap! It will go perfectly with your beige nappa MBB!
*neiner,* fabulous purchases! Love the watch, clutch, polishes, boots and the cute bikini!
*ochie,* what a great deal! Those booties are rockin!

This morning, I made a rather big impulsive purchase. My SA from NM posted this pics on his FB last night and let's just say it was instantly love at first sight! I could not resist the all black crystal clutch, especially that skull with the big pink crystal eyes!  

Here are sneak-peek pics of my soon to arrive new AMQ baby!


----------



## FlipDiver

karwood said:


> *flip,*
> 
> 
> 
> *!!!!!!!!* That is one HUGE AND AMAZING CHANEL HAUL!!!! Super congrats, they are all beautiful!
> 
> *CG,* love your Chanel flap! It will go perfectly with your beige nappa MBB!
> *neiner,* fabulous purchases! Love the watch, clutch, polishes, boots and the cute bikini!
> *ochie,* what a great deal! Those booties are rockin!
> 
> This morning, I made a rather big impulsive purchase. My SA from NM posted this pic on his FB last night and let's just say it was love at first! I could not resist the all black crystal clutch and especially the skull with the pink crystal eyes!
> 
> Here sneak-peek pic of my new baby!



Thanks *karwood!*

That clutch is badass!  I love the pink crystal eyes and ?teeth? She may be a skull, but she's still girly!


----------



## heatherB

*Kar*...


----------



## FlipDiver

I got my Chanel earrings yesterday, with the super cute 2010 holiday packaging jacket charm w/pearl buttons...


----------



## karwood

Thanks *heather*!



FlipDiver said:


> Thanks *karwood!*
> 
> That clutch is badass!  I love the pink crystal eyes and ?teeth? She may be a skull, but she's still girly!



LOL! I agree, she is a bad-ass girl!:sunnies

Your earrings are gorgeous! I love the packaging as well.


----------



## clothingguru

*Kar:* OMG i LOVE IT! so fierce but pretty  And thank you i was thinking the same thing when i bought it 

*Flip:* Cute earings!!!


----------



## hazeltt

*Nieners - Another great purchase! The flats are so cute!* *

Stacy*  - Those boots are gorgeous!

*karwood *- That clutch is breathtaking! An impulse purchase well worth it!

*FlipDiver* - More Chanel! The earrings are so pretty! I'm so jealous of everyone who got the charm for even small purchases. I bought a pair of earrings too but they said they were only giving out to purchases over $2500.


----------



## bling*lover

*Kar:* OMG Gorgeous.... So much AMQ going on lately, love it!!
*Flip:* Love those earings they are very classic, and the charm is very cute too!


----------



## BellaShoes

*karwood*, your AM clutch in IN-credible!!!

*flip*, beautiful earrings.. love the jacket charm too!

For all of our Wolford Ladies, another place to share your indulgences: http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...ous-world-of-wolford-657023.html#post17789285


----------



## BellaShoes

Question? Are you ladies scoring the AM clutches on sale? If so, where?


----------



## NANI1972

Bella- The AMQ boutiques: LV,NYC,LA had sales. Don't know if any left or not though. I believe some on line sites had them too. I almost pulled the trigger on one but still couldn't do it even at the sale price. Maybe one day.......

Loveing all the purchases ladies. Especially the AMQ clutches!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Chanel Camellia wallet!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Bella- The AMQ boutiques: LV,NYC,LA had sales. Don't know if any left or not though. I believe some on line sites had them too. I almost pulled the trigger on one but still couldn't do it even at the sale price. Maybe one day.......
> 
> Loveing all the purchases ladies. Especially the AMQ clutches!



Ahhh, I see. I could not imagine there was a crazed spree throughout tPF on $1500-$2500 bags!


----------



## rdgldy

*karwood*, I too saw those wonderful pictures, but just couldn't do it.  Congratulations-what a beauty!!!


----------



## rdgldy

BellaShoes said:


> Question? Are you ladies scoring the AM clutches on sale? If so, where?


Think the sales are pretty much over


----------



## ochie

Thanks!-*dezyn, aoqtpi, clothingguru, hazeltt,cts, yazziestarr, karwood* 
I love them, When I saw them at the "style scrapbook" blog, I want them already.. finding them for $77 

*Nieners*- they are so cute! 
*stacy-* gorgeous bag! congrats! 
*karwood*-  congrats! nobody can resist that all black crystal clutch, Ah! I can't wait for my clutches! Hopefully next week it will be here..
*FlipDiver-* They are so cute! and I love the jacket charm w/pearl buttons
*Bella-*I got my clutches on sale, I got my AMQ clutches for $650 and $274 I can't wait! 
*lovenyc*congrats! so cute!


----------



## regeens

*Kar*!!! Love your clutch!


----------



## soleilbrun

Kar- love the clutch. It sure is badass! yet feminine

flip-congrats on the earings and the special gift.

Bella- I called the LV AMQ boutique and the clutches aren't on sale nor will they be.  They are getting quite a few in.  We missed out by about a month on an accidental clutch sale $600! They got chewed out by corporate for the mishap.  Few clutches on the QMQ site in the 'UK but they don't take cc that aren't english (why they denied my order).

I would like all the lucky ladies who scored the angel faithful boot to post.  I know you have them as they are nooone left!  Please post, please!


----------



## kett

karwood, what a great snag. I love, love, love that clutch. 

flipdiver - how cute is that keychain!? The earrings are great classics too.


----------



## cts900

*LVOEnyc*: So pretty!

*Flip*: Those are beyond gorgeous. Stunning. 

*karwood*: I do not even know how to respond. It is amazing. Congrats, my sweet.  

*Stacy*: Love those boots!

*Nieners*: I adore everything about those.  Darling! 

*yazzie*: Thank you so much .


----------



## aoqtpi

karwood said:


> This morning, I made a rather big impulsive purchase. My SA from NM posted this pics on his FB last night and let's just say it was instantly love at first sight! I could not resist the all black crystal clutch, especially that skull with the big pink crystal eyes!
> 
> Here are sneak-peek pics of my soon to arrive new AMQ baby!



Beautiful and unique! Love it!



FlipDiver said:


> I got my Chanel earrings yesterday, with the  super cute 2010 holiday packaging jacket charm w/pearl buttons...



Mmm, I DIE for Chanel costume jewellry! Love these!



LVOEnyc said:


> Chanel Camellia wallet!



Congats! I've been eyeing this is the turquoise colour.


----------



## aoqtpi

Just added Sand Short Uggs to my Short family


----------



## kuromi-chan

OMG *Kar*!!    

that AMcQ clutch is AMAZING!!!  i adore the black + pink crystal combo!    please post tonsss of pictures when you get it!!


----------



## Chins4

karwood said:


> *flip,*
> 
> 
> 
> *!!!!!!!!* That is one HUGE AND AMAZING CHANEL HAUL!!!! Super congrats, they are all beautiful!
> 
> *CG,* love your Chanel flap! It will go perfectly with your beige nappa MBB!
> *neiner,* fabulous purchases! Love the watch, clutch, polishes, boots and the cute bikini!
> *ochie,* what a great deal! Those booties are rockin!
> 
> This morning, I made a rather big impulsive purchase. My SA from NM posted this pics on his FB last night and let's just say it was instantly love at first sight! I could not resist the all black crystal clutch, especially that skull with the big pink crystal eyes!
> 
> Here are sneak-peek pics of my soon to arrive new AMQ baby!


 
Hot damn Kar that is freakin' amazing!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Been after these Valentinos for a while ('specially now that I'm in a low-heel kick).

My NM SA came through for me again


----------



## louboutinlawyer

omg, beanie, those are AMAAAAZING!!! fierce!! i love valentino!!!


----------



## kett

beanie they are so great, you totally have the legs to pull them off!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I recently scored this fab silk *Nanette Lepore* dress at Holt Renfrew Last Call for an insane deal!





Here are some modelling pics from last weekend- I wore the dress for a party I threw for one of my best friends who has breast cancer. It was a fundraiser, and I donated my hair to raise money and make a wig for a chemo patient. I raised over $3,000! 





And, 5 mins later....my new cut! (my hair looks like a different colour but it's just the light)





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Beanie*, fierce Valentinos!

*LL*, your hair looks great!  So nice and shiny!


----------



## Beaniebeans

*Kuromi, Kett*- Thank you! It was a tough pick between these and the higher-heeled nude version. 

*LouboutinLawyer * - You are an ANGEL! What a sweet thing to do! YOur cut and the dress are FAB!!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Aw, thanks *kuromi* and *beanie*!! 
(It takes me about 45 mins less to get ready in the morning now...lol...)


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG *beanie*, I've been stalking those Valentinos too!  I love them on YOU!!! 

*kar: *That clutch is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!! 

*LL:* I am loving the dress and your new do!!!


----------



## cts900

*aoqtpi:* Love the family photo.

*beanie*: They look incredible on you!

*LL*: The dress is gorgeous but the fund raiser and the choice to donate your hair is so incredible I could cry.  I grow out and donate my hair every year or so.  To have the chance to do this for someone you know and love must be such an emotional experience.  Thank you for sharing and LOVE the new look!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thank you *Duke* and *Cts*!! xoxo

C- high-five, sister!! It's a great feeling, isn't it? I would love to do it again, too!! You rock!


----------



## cts900

^^Sadly I think my thin, wispy hair is a little useless...but every bit counts, right?!?!  It was a wonderful thing you did .


----------



## rdgldy

*beanie*, I have been eyeing those for a while-they look so good on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*louboutinlawyer*-your hair looks gorgeous, and what a wonderful, generous thing you did!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*C*- every little bit does help! it takes 10 donations to make one wig, or so I'm told...  you are fabulous! 

*Rdg*- thanks so much, my dear!


----------



## archygirl

Duet had amazing LV deals today, picked up a garment bag and 40 keepall for $300 and $150 respectively in monogram canvas. Photos to come.....and I should not have been buying as I need a new clothes dryer, but these were too good to pass up


----------



## heatherB

wow, *archy*!  where did you score those deals?


----------



## archygirl

heatherB said:


> wow, *archy*!  where did you score those deals?



Duet Consignments, Livingston, NJ
www.dueteveryday.com


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

BeanieBeans those are TDF! congrats! i saw them recently IRL and i love them!!


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everyone for the lovely compliments! I can't wait for the clutch to finally arrive, so I can stop staring at the pics all day long.



BellaShoes said:


> Question? Are you ladies scoring the AM clutches on sale? If so, where?



*Bella,* I wish I got my clutch on sale! I had to shell out full price for my baby.



rdgldy said:


> *karwood*, I too saw those wonderful pictures, but just couldn't do it.  Congratulations-what a beauty!!!



I almost couldn't do it either. The price tag had my brain going in circles, but at the end, my heart won  

*LVOEnyc,* your CHANEL camellia wallet is beautiful! Congrats!
*Beanie,* love those Valentinos! The kitten heels and the studs make these sooo fab!
*louboutinlawyer,* You have BIG heart!!! What a wonderful donation for a good cause! And, I love NL dress!
*aoqtpi,* you have a nice family of Uggs! Congrats!
*archy,* awesome score!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the great, lovely additions!


----------



## BellaShoes

Beanie... fabulous new shoes!

LL, what a selfless gesture. Beautiful dress too!

Karwood, worth every last cent.... Fabulous!


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> *flip,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *!!!!!!!!* That is one HUGE AND AMAZING CHANEL HAUL!!!! Super congrats, they are all beautiful!
> 
> *CG,* love your Chanel flap! It will go perfectly with your beige nappa MBB!
> *neiner,* fabulous purchases! Love the watch, clutch, polishes, boots and the cute bikini!
> *ochie,* what a great deal! Those booties are rockin!
> 
> This morning, I made a rather big impulsive purchase. My SA from NM posted this pics on his FB last night and let's just say it was instantly love at first sight! I could not resist the all black crystal clutch, especially that skull with the big pink crystal eyes!
> 
> Here are sneak-peek pics of my soon to arrive new AMQ baby!



**faint**


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Thank you so much everyone for the lovely compliments! I can't wait for the clutch to finally arrive, so I can stop staring at the pics all day long.
> *archy,* awesome score!



THANKS *kar*! I was only planning to get the garment bag [which in itself is a great deal] and then she pulled the keepall from out of the back. It has stains on the interior, but exterior is perfect for vintage! I am taking photos later once battery in camera recovers.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Kar* and *Bella*, thank you!!


----------



## phiphi

*kar* - the clutch is just beyond words! gorgeous!

*beanie* - love love those valentinos. love!

*LL* - my dear, you are beautiful both inside and out. i love your new 'do and the fierce dress you wore on the big day!! i pray for *M* and for her recovery. it is a true blessing to have such a wonderful friend as you by her side.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Karwood:  i love it!!!


----------



## singsongjones

*LL*: That's seriously awesome that you donated your hair and raised over $3,000...you rock! AND, ofcourse your hair and dress looked flawless-go girl!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*PhiPhi*- thank you, my dear friend! and than you for all your help and support!

*SingSong*- aww, thanks so much!!


----------



## archygirl

Here are my new LV finds, the garment bag and keepall are the two amazing purchases from Duet. Now I can travel and my luggage matches!


----------



## FlipDiver

archygirl said:


> Here are my new LV finds, the garment bag and keepall are the two amazing purchases from Duet. Now I can travel and my luggage matches!



What is this "Duet" I hear about? It sounds like a magical place!


----------



## karwood

archygirl said:


> Here are my new LV finds, the garment bag and keepall are the two amazing purchases from Duet. Now I can travel and my luggage matches!



Holy Vuitton! I still can't believe all the LVs you got for such an amazing deal! Much congrats, *Archy*!


----------



## archygirl

FlipDiver said:


> What is this "Duet" I hear about? It sounds like a magical place!



Duet Consignments, Livingston NJ. dueteveryday.com. Lynn is very picky about what she accepts, but her prices are insane! Right now she has a pair of current season CL booties for 350.00. Cannot recall style (I was tempted but have way too many black shoes), lots of LV and CHANEL, and at least if not more than 50% off retail. Extremely good prices on Hermes too, picked up clic clac bracelet last month for $350 and scarf 16x16 for $70


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Holy Vuitton! I still can't believe all the LVs you got for such an amazing deal! Much congrats, *Archy*!



Thanks *karwood*. The keepall is stained inside, but who cares, no one will look inside my bag! The garment bag is in great shape for vintage, and I have been looking for one for months...$300 is a steal for that! She has a very large soft side suitcase now for $500, but you would have to check it and Continental is notorious for flinging bags about....now if a rouge vif kelly would come there, I would be in designer heaven!

Anns has one for $495, still a good deal. This is the less expensive version, that has just one hanger. Mine has several hangers inside!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...es/louis_vuitton/luggage/monogram_garment_bag


----------



## FlipDiver

archygirl said:


> Duet Consignments, Livingston NJ. dueteveryday.com. Lynn is very picky about what she accepts, but her prices are insane! Right now she has a pair of current season CL booties for 350.00. Cannot recall style (I was tempted but have way too many black shoes), lots of LV and CHANEL, and at least if not more than 50% off retail. Extremely good prices on Hermes too, picked up clic clac bracelet last month for $350 and scarf 16x16 for $70



Ooh great deals! I have to stop by next time I pass through NJ.  Do you know if they have an email address and can email pics of what they have in stock? The website didn't list any.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice, Archy! I love my Keepall for travel. It really is the perfect carry on bag.


----------



## clothingguru

*beanie:* Cute shoes!!! Look great on you!

*LL:* OMG that is amazin that you raised that much! WOW! The cut looks fabulous!!!!!!! And love the dress! So amazing on you hun!

*aoq*: Cute !!! i need some!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

archygirl said:


> Here are my new LV finds, the garment bag and keepall are the two amazing purchases from Duet. Now I can travel and my luggage matches!



Archy congrats! i'm alwasy in awe of those with matching luggage; and LV to boot!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I am really excited about this clutch i got on sale at NYLook here in the city before going to vegas! I got it for around $40 at the 70% off sale! They had a few other colors but this red just popped!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I picked up a couple other new wristlets yesterday too. I'm obsessed with grey & gunmetal so finding the grey metallic pony hair clutch was a sign! i had to have it.  I fell in love with the small striped HB clutch/wristlet; i love how there is a divider built into it hehe


----------



## rdgldy

The bags are adorable.  I love the little detail of the woman walking the dog!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

rdgldy said:


> The bags are adorable.  I love the little detail of the woman walking the dog!



thank you rdgldy!!


----------



## aoqtpi

archy, love the whole matching set!
nerdy, wow, love the sparkle! And cute wristlets!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thank you aoqtp!


----------



## Minamiz

Archy love the new finds.  How completely chic!

Nerdy loving the Bendel...I recently got a pr. of their rainboots and love, love, love them.

So I fell off the bag wagon but found a perfect 30 yr old vintage Chanel!  My 1st Chanel    I was 11 when this bag came out - I hope it doesn't just disintegrate into dust when I pick it up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## archygirl

FlipDiver said:


> Ooh great deals! I have to stop by next time I pass through NJ.  Do you know if they have an email address and can email pics of what they have in stock? The website didn't list any.  Thanks for the info!



The email address is on their website.


----------



## archygirl

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I picked up a couple other new wristlets yesterday too. I'm obsessed with grey & gunmetal so finding the grey metallic pony hair clutch was a sign! i had to have it.  I fell in love with the small striped HB clutch/wristlet; i love how there is a divider built into it hehe



Loving your new acquisitions! They are both darling, congrats!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Thanks Archy & Minamiz!


----------



## FlipDiver

archygirl said:


> The email address is on their website.



Hmm, I can't seem to find it on the website... Maybe my subconscious is telling me I should stop shopping.


----------



## heatherB

Great clutches, *Nerdy*! The divider in the striped one is cool! And I love the chain and zipper on the silvery one, very unique!
Congrats on your first Chanel *Mina*! It's beautiful and what a price!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nerdy: I love the red clutch and the HB is adorable.


----------



## chloe speaks

Nerdy - I love that little lilac wristlet; the details are so cute and the HB -it's so nice to have the red inside and organized too.

Minamiz - a Chanel... !

I picked up a little preloved 2005 Twiggy in Black awhile back. It is gorgeous, but I had to spend some time de-scenting it; I have a pretty sensitive nose to some scents and there was just something I did not like about it. Eucalyptus oil satchet w/ it in a plastic bag for a week seems to have done the trick. I carried it out last night for the first time. Here she is:


----------



## kett

^^^ Very nice! That is like the perfect every day bag I think.

Nerdy, those bags are so cute, I'd never seen that style before. Love!


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> Nerdy - I love that little lilac wristlet; the details are so cute and the HB -it's so nice to have the red inside and organized too.
> 
> Minamiz - a Chanel... !
> 
> I picked up a little preloved 2005 Twiggy in Black awhile back. It is gorgeous, but I had to spend some time de-scenting it; I have a pretty sensitive nose to some scents and there was just something I did not like about it. Eucalyptus oil satchet w/ it in a plastic bag for a week seems to have done the trick. I carried it out last night for the first time. Here she is:



Love it! Good to know eucalyptus oil de-scents things! What did it smell like? I love the charm you have on there - red and black look great together!


----------



## calisurf

Sorry been traveling, work and family...only went back a couple pages - everyone has gotten such great stuff!

NerdyBirdy1982 - love your HB clutches!!!  

archygirl - great LV, I aspire to be that coordinated!

aoqtpi - love your UGG family

Beanibeans - those Valentinos are super cute and fierce 

louboutinlawyer - wow, killer dress and amazing haircut for a cause!  you go!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Um, OT and slightly creeper-ish but... I was literally *just* wondering where you have been, like, 5 minutes ago.


----------



## calisurf

Saw these and had to have!

Lanvin Puzzle Wedges in Nude...


----------



## calisurf

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Um, OT and slightly creeper-ish but... I was literally *just* wondering where you have been, like, 5 minutes ago.



That is sooooooo so sweet!


----------



## cts900

*cali*: Oooooo, I love those on you!  Perfect for our current "winter" weather! 

*chloe*: Gorgeous!

*Mina*: How exciting! Congrats! 

*Nerdy*: Everything is amazing! I don't even know where to begin! Wowza! 

*archy*: Everything is incredible.


----------



## jenayb

calisurf said:


> Saw these and had to have!
> 
> Lanvin Puzzle Wedges in Nude...



Lanvin! Lanvin! Lanvin!


----------



## calisurf

thanks cts and jenay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

FlipDiver said:


> Hmm, I can't seem to find it on the website... Maybe my subconscious is telling me I should stop shopping.



OOPS, flip, it is not....I would call and speak with Lynn the owner and then arrange to see merch they have. I was in the other day and she had amazing things!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

archygirl said:


> OOPS, flip, it is not....I would call and speak with Lynn the owner and then arrange to see merch they have. I was in the other day and she had amazing things!!!



Oh okay thanks *archygirl!*  I thought I was going crazy b/c I couldn't find it on their website, lol!  I'll have to call or stop by soon.  Lynn might be the next enabler in my life.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*CG* and *Cali*- thank you, sweet girls! 

*Cali*- nice lanvins!! woo hoo!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nerdy:*  Love it all! 

*Archy:* I adore LV too. 

*Cali:* Those shoes are hawt!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's the newest member of my LV family...you can call her "Eva"

(a huge thanks to *phiphi* for enabling me to buy this)


----------



## rdgldy

*cali*, I have been eyeing the lanvin wedges-they are fabulous!!
*duke*, eva is wonderful.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the newest member of my LV family...you can call her "Eva"
> 
> (a huge thanks to *phiphi* for enabling me to buy this)



Well done, Duke! (and Phi for enabling!! )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *rdgldy and LL!*


----------



## phiphi

yayayayayaya!!! *duke* i'm so happy that you got the eva! she's gorgeous and perfect! (enable.. moi!?)


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Don't believe the innocent act ladies...she's dangerous (to my wallet)...


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Don't believe the innocent act ladies...she's dangerous (to my wallet)...



lol! she just has good taste


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Congrats *Duke*! The eva is so cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *CEC!*


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Don't believe the innocent act ladies...she's dangerous (to my wallet)...


 
cackles. 



louboutinlawyer said:


> lol! she just has good taste


 
aww *LL* you are too sweet!


----------



## cts900

Oh, *Duke*.  She is a beauty. I am so happy for you .


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats everyone on all your great purchases!  loving all the beautiful clutches, wallets n purses!


----------



## clothingguru

*archy:* HOLY LV haul!!!! Congrats on all those beauties!!!

*nerdy*: cute bendel wristlets!!!!!! 

*duke*: Love the purse! Gorgeous! Congrats! 

*cali*:Cute wedges ! They are funky!

*chloe*:Love the Bal!


----------



## aoqtpi

Great buy *cali*! They look amazing on you! And thanks!
*Duke*, love Eva! Is she more of an evening bag? I remember contemplating her a while back but I never wear brown


----------



## BattyBugs

*Chloe*: Love your Twiggy.
*Cali*: They are so cute!
Congrats on your Eva addition, *Duke.*


----------



## soleilbrun

LL: Your hair looks great, that was a beautifull gesture.  Way to raise money.  Good luck to your friend.  Super dress too


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts, adctd, cg, aoqtpi, batty.*

*aoqtpi:* I don't think of Eva as an evening bag, though it could be.  I am going to use it when I want to carry less items, especially since it can be worn on the shoulder or crossbody.  Also, I don't wear brown either, LV goes with any color.


----------



## calisurf

Thanks!  BattyBugs, aoqtpi, aoqtpi, LL 

rdgldy > they are fabulous and comfy!!!  

Duke >  Eva - oh goodness  !


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *Cali!* You are welcome to come play with her anytime you want! (as long as I can play with all of your shoes )


----------



## calisurf

^ Would be so fun!!!


----------



## gymangel812

whoa so behind in this thread (just got back from vacation!). love everyone's new puchases.
i've picked up a few things... hermes items (navy & black kelly double tours; red croc & black collier de chiens)


















chanel and LV items:









never ever thought i would get some LV items. was in puerto rico and stumbled into the store to kill time and fell in love with the scarf and the heart coin purse. i think the line is feline, i love it! not sure if i should keep the purple heart coin purse or exchange for a blue one.

scored the chanel doll necklace on sale


----------



## Minamiz

HeatherB, Chloe, Cts  thank u!

Watch for the reveal later..I can't believe a 30 yr old Chanel is in such pristine condition.

Duke Eva is gorgeous!

Cali those are so hawt, congrats!

ETA - whoa Gymangel the incredible collier motherload...ahmazing!


----------



## heatherB

Congrats on Eva, *duke*! You have an enviable LV collection.
Wow, *gym*!  I love it all! I would keep the coinpurse in purple.


----------



## aoqtpi

Gym, such cute buys! I die for the Hermes croc!


----------



## clothingguru

Great haul *Gym*! Love the hermes and LV's!


----------



## Stephanie***

@ gymangel812: I need a cloth 

I bought this dress today. I needed a new dress cause a friend and I will go to Vienna (2 nights) for a concert (HURTS). Concert + sightseeing + party. this is going to be amazing. That's not all LOL We also attend the gig the next day in Munich, Hurts of course 

But you ladies have to help me with shoes!! I have to find shoes! What style would you recommened? The heel shouldn't be higher as 8 cm otherwise I'd die wearing shoes over 8 cm. But I want to look good though. Maybe ballet flats?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

gymangel812 said:


> whoa so behind in this thread (just got back from vacation!). love everyone's new puchases.
> i've picked up a few things... hermes items (navy & black kelly double tours; red croc & black collier de chiens)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel and LV items:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never ever thought i would get some LV items. was in puerto rico and stumbled into the store to kill time and fell in love with the scarf and the heart coin purse. i think the line is feline, i love it! not sure if i should keep the purple heart coin purse or exchange for a blue one.
> 
> scored the chanel doll necklace on sale




OMG what a haul  Congrats on your cdc bracelets those are hot and I am dying over your chanel necklace!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it so precious!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you for you super sweet compliments *mina and heather B.* 

Amazing haul *gym.*

Love that dress *Stephanie.*


----------



## maggiesze1

Gym~ Great haul! I especially love Love your Chanel doll necklace! It's sooooo cute! 

Stephanie~ Super pretty dress!

Here's my 2nd Hello Kitty Swarovski clutch I just received today!! I had some problems with the first one with crystals falling off... so, I am hoping this one might be better (from a different seller).

Both sides have the Hello Kitty and sakura flower! 

Sorry about not so great pics! (It's looks a lot prettier in person!)


----------



## clothingguru

*maggie*: Cute hello kitty !!!! 

*stephanie*:LOVE that dress!!!!! SO cute!


----------



## Dessye

*GymAngel*:    That's all I have to say!
*Stephanie*: super cute dress!
*maggie*: I totally LOOOVVVE your Hello Kitty clutch! So adorable!!!


----------



## gymangel812

*maggiesze1* - where did you find the HK clutch? it's so cute and i looovvee HK!


----------



## kett

OMG gymangel, what a haul!!! I love the thinner Hermes bracelets - what are they called?

Maggie - adorable! And so sparkly!

Stephanie - that dress is great. You could definitely do some ballet flats and do the cute look - maybe something with an edge...


----------



## shopalot

*Duke* I love your Eva!  It's such a great functional bag!
*gymangel812*  I love all of your Hermes purchases!  How can you go wrong with Croc!!!
*Stephanie**** I love that dress! It looks super versatile and can certainly take you from a concert to a night out dancing! Ballet flats would be comfy, but you may want to opt for something with a bit of heels for the concert and maybe a switch to flats!
*maggiesze1*  I love your Hello Kitty clutch!  I hope that this one does not give you any problems, it's too cute!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!



gymangel812 said:


> *maggiesze1* - where did you find the HK clutch? it's so cute and i looovvee HK!



I got it from dsstyles.com. This was a custom order I had them do based on one of their designs. They mostly do crystallized phone cases, but they also have other accessories such as clutches as well. Their prices are also very reasonable.  Here's the link: http://www.dsstyles.com/


----------



## kett

I have no idea how I lucked out and snagged this:

Alexander McQueen De Manta (Red Gibbons):












It's definitely my favorite of the De Manta styles.


----------



## gymangel812

kett said:


> OMG gymangel, what a haul!!! I love the thinner Hermes bracelets - what are they called?
> 
> Maggie - adorable! And so sparkly!
> 
> Stephanie - that dress is great. You could definitely do some ballet flats and do the cute look - maybe something with an edge...


Thanks, they are the kelly double tour bracelets


----------



## dancer1

I have been on a CL ban for awhile, trying to save for a Birkin. But I couldn't resist buying these Kelsi Daggers.  I also thought it was a good idea to buy these instead of YSL Tribtoos to test out the heel height first. My highest heel so far.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *shopalot!*

*Maggie* what a gorgeous clutch!

*Kett:* I really love the design.


----------



## FlipDiver

My newest Chanel purchase 
Still waiting on one more, and then that's it for me! (Until Prefall 2011, hopefully sometime in May...)


----------



## rdgldy

*kett,* I adore the AMQ!!


----------



## heatherB

*Kett*, that is one gorgeous McQueen!
*dancer*, I like 'em!
*Flip*, you are the Chanel queen!


----------



## vhdos

2 new Herve Leger dresses for me - one white and one black & magenta.  That's three new HLs since December.  When my last one arrives, I'll post pics of all three


----------



## clothingguru

*kett:* LOVE IT!  I LOVE AMQ 
*dancer:* Cute heels!
*flip: *Gorgeous chanel addition!
*vhdos:* congrats! Lets see!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new goodies ladies!!!


----------



## kett

I love AMQ too, clothingguru! I think that Sarah Burton is doing such a good job carrying on the line (even though this bag was designed by McQueen before he died).

Thanks heather, dukeprincess and rdgldy

FlipDiver - such a classic, it's gorgeous.

Dancer - the heels are great, I think they are such a good height.


----------



## ochie

*gymangel-* crock red CDC, I love it! don't exchange it with blue, purple is perfect, your chanel necklace is so cute!

*Stephanie-* gorgeous dress!

*Maggies- *It's so cute, I used to collect hello kitty!

*ketty- *we are De Manta Red Gibbons twin's

*dancer1*- looks good on you!

*FlipDiver-* Congrats! can't wait for your the next reveal!


*I waited for these, for 8days! there was also a 3 day delay because of a customs clearance issue.  but they did not charge me any customs charges, (I hope)*

*My Very First MC QUEEN and for sure won't be my last.. and I got it on SALE!




*


----------



## BattyBugs

Holy cow! I spend the day with DH and miss all of the amazing reveals. Congratulations!


----------



## clothingguru

*OCHIE:*  OMG i think that is one of my favorite McQueen Skull clutches yet!!!! SO hot! Congrats!


----------



## bling*lover

*OCHIE:* Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

Kett and Ochie:  Congratulations on the great AMQ clutches.  They are next on my (longterm) radar.  I don't know why I never gave him love before.


----------



## PyAri

OMG Ochie, that is freaking gorgeous!! Love it!


----------



## shopalot

Love he MCQueen clutches ladies! I would love to score one on sale!


----------



## jenayb

*ochie*


----------



## chloe speaks

*ochie*, LOVE.

perhaps it will go with: (except spikes are different colors!)


----------



## ochie

*Battybugs,clothingguru,bling,Pyari,Jenaywins,Shopalot-* Thank you ladies! 

*Soleilbrum-*thank you! get it! you will love it and you will be addicted, this is my first McQueen and I already want more!

*chloespeaks-* Thanks!I am planning to pair it with the Lady Clou Red, what do you think?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello ladies,
I have been quite busy since december.  The sales are ending monday and I've done some damage. Will have to live vicariously through all of you in the near future.

AMQ boots
Balenciaga city
Dior boots
Karen millen vest
BCBG coat


----------



## soleilbrun

Cont.

MJ souris flats
MJ rainboots
AW ocean rocco
Sergio rossi boots
Zara cape


----------



## jeshika

soo.... i was expecting a small package for dBF... he wasn't going to be at the office so i received it for him. i just got the box... and i was told it was a T-Shirt. It was a GIGANTIC box for 1 teensy t-shirt... and HEAVY too. so I was reallly confused... then i looked at the address... HMMMM, looks like something from Apple. I recognized the address because we both are Mac fanatics. Now I'm just a bundle of confusion weird:






so I call him up and tell him it's a GIGANTIC box... and he start laughing saying, oh why don't you open it?


VOILA! My birthday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





the sneaky bugger. teehee.

more pictures to come when i open it at home. officially!


----------



## soleilbrun

jeshika said:


> soo.... i was expecting a small package for dBF... he wasn't going to be at the office so i received it for him. i just got the box... and i was told it was a T-Shirt. It was a GIGANTIC box for 1 teensy t-shirt... and HEAVY too. so I was reallly confused... then i looked at the address... HMMMM, looks like something from Apple. I recognized the address because we both are Mac fanatics. Now I'm just a bundle of confusion weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I call him up and tell him it's a GIGANTIC box... and he start laughing saying, oh why don't you open it?
> 
> 
> VOILA! My birthday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneaky bugger. teehee.
> 
> more pictures to come when i open it at home. officially!


 
Happy birthday and congratulations!! Modelling pics soon?


----------



## jeshika

soleilbrun said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations!! Modelling pics soon?



thanks *soleil*! my bday isn't till the following Monday but he's leaving for a long trip so he wanted to make sure i got it before he left.


----------



## gymangel812

*soleilbrun *- love everything, especially the bbag and MJ mouse flats! and... balenciagas go on sale where you are?!?!? lucky! it's a day bag though not a city.




jeshika said:


> soo.... i was expecting a small package for dBF... he wasn't going to be at the office so i received it for him. i just got the box... and i was told it was a T-Shirt. It was a GIGANTIC box for 1 teensy t-shirt... and HEAVY too. so I was reallly confused... then i looked at the address... HMMMM, looks like something from Apple. I recognized the address because we both are Mac fanatics. Now I'm just a bundle of confusion weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I call him up and tell him it's a GIGANTIC box... and he start laughing saying, oh why don't you open it?
> 
> 
> VOILA! My birthday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneaky bugger. teehee.
> 
> more pictures to come when i open it at home. officially!


congrats!! i want one but already have a laptop. it's so thin!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> soo.... i was expecting a small package for dBF... he wasn't going to be at the office so i received it for him. i just got the box... and i was told it was a T-Shirt. It was a GIGANTIC box for 1 teensy t-shirt... and HEAVY too. so I was reallly confused... then i looked at the address... HMMMM, looks like something from Apple. I recognized the address because we both are Mac fanatics. Now I'm just a bundle of confusion weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I call him up and tell him it's a GIGANTIC box... and he start laughing saying, oh why don't you open it?
> 
> 
> VOILA! My birthday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneaky bugger. teehee.
> 
> more pictures to come when i open it at home. officially!



ZOMG we are laptop twins!!! 

Congrats, what a great bday present! Wait, when is your bday?


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> congrats!! i want one but already have a laptop. it's so thin!



thanks!!! i'm so excited to open it!!! he spoils me rotten!!!



jenaywins said:


> ZOMG we are laptop twins!!!
> 
> Congrats, what a great bday present! Wait, when is your bday?


YAY!!!! Do you love yours? I can't wait to open this baby up!  It's Feb 7th.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> YAY!!!! Do you love yours? I can't wait to open this baby up!  It's Feb 7th.



Yessssssss I lurrrrrve mine! It is amazing; I am on it right now! I can't wait for you to open it, either! You will love it! Congrats again, and happy bday!! Mine was on the 26th of this month so we are not too far off from each other!


----------



## calisurf

Happy Bday Jeshika!  What a great present!!! 

DBF keeps saying he wants to get me one too, but I think it's more for him, so I keep making him get me shoes.


----------



## yazziestarr

*Kett *I loooooove your new red gibbons de manta! Its such a great shape.

*flip* I bow to your always beautiful chanel purchases!

*Ochie* again If you dont mind me asking where did you find it on sale?

nice haul *soleil* I particularly like the Karen millen vest and i tried those AMQ booties, they were so cute and pretty comfy even if the ones I tired were small.

Early HAppy Birthday *Jeshika*!!! So sweet of DBF!


----------



## ochie

*soleilbrun-* I love everything! specially the karen millen vest and AW ocean rocco..

*jeshika-* Happy Birthday! artyhat: 

*yazziestarr-* thank you!  I got it on matches, but I think it's sold out!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Yessssssss I lurrrrrve mine! It is amazing; I am on it right now! I can't wait for you to open it, either! You will love it! Congrats again, and happy bday!! Mine was on the 26th of this month so we are not too far off from each other!



Thanks *jenay*! Happy belated bday!!! Hope your dBF got you something fabulous! I'm so excited. Leaving work soon to open my prezzie!!



calisurf said:


> Happy Bday Jeshika!  What a great present!!!
> 
> DBF keeps saying he wants to get me one too, but I think it's more for him, so I keep making him get me shoes.



thanks *cali*! Awwww, that's sweet that your BF gets you shoes. Mine hates my shoes. the sight of a brown box actually sends him into fits of rage.  and he constantly threatens to burn them. but... i think he did well with this present! (OMG I LOVE MACS!!!!!)



yazziestarr said:


> Early HAppy Birthday *Jeshika*!!! So sweet of DBF!


thanks *yazzie*! i was so surprised! he was acting all oblivious to my BD, working late... so sneaky!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congratulations *Jeshika!*


----------



## soleilbrun

gymange: Thanks for the correction on the bbag.  I would have looked like a real fool strutting aroung calling my bag something it's not.  Got it now!  No they don't go on sale here.  I got this on the bay. 
I said I wasn't doing the sales this year and t-e-c-h-n-i-c-a-l-l-y I did not.  I have uncovered the pleasure/danger of internet  2nd-hand shopping.

Ochie: I've been wearing the karen millen vest like crazy and I really got fleeced by customs for the rocco!

Yazzie:  Hopefully my next big purchase will follow in your footsteps with a AMQ clutch. I was also impressed with their comfort.  Haven't taken them out for a spin yet though.


----------



## jeshika

thanks *ochie* and *duke*!!!


----------



## singsongjones

Happy Birthday, *Jeshika*!!

*Soleil*, I love your vest and cape...and ofcourse, the AMQ Faithful booties!!! So hot... I still want a pair of those in red...

Everyone has posted such great stuff...I love this thread


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *yazzie*!

Happy early bday *Jeshika!*  I love the Macbook Air!  I have a Macbook and it's definitely not as cute!


----------



## heatherB

jeshika said:


> soo.... i was expecting a small package for dBF... he wasn't going to be at the office so i received it for him. i just got the box... and i was told it was a T-Shirt. It was a GIGANTIC box for 1 teensy t-shirt... and HEAVY too. so I was reallly confused... then i looked at the address... HMMMM, looks like something from Apple. I recognized the address because we both are Mac fanatics. Now I'm just a bundle of confusion weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I call him up and tell him it's a GIGANTIC box... and he start laughing saying, oh why don't you open it?
> 
> 
> VOILA! My birthday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sneaky bugger. teehee.
> 
> more pictures to come when i open it at home. officially!


 
What a cute and sweet dBF!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, great haul *Soleil*! I esp. love the vest (with sleeves?)
Congrats *Jesh*! I'm so jealous! What a great present and amazing DBf! Happy early birthday! Not only are we very close in shoe size but our Bdays are close as well! Mine was Tuesday 
Happy birthday *Jenay*! Hope you had a great one!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow ladies! Gymangel- speechless!! Maggie that is too cute! I am a sucker for sparkles!!! Flip - you always do it big!! And Ochie - !!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

jeshika! laptop twins!!! i just got mine 2night too!! what a great present


----------



## Chins4

My cc hates this thread lol Couple of new additions - I've been on a purple kick 

I knew that one day i would cave to Tribs........and when my SA posted this colour I knew it was THE one! I cannot believe how freakin' comfy these are.






And at last a Bal wallet to replace my gorgeous 06 Rouge Vif I had stolen last year...........an 07 Violet


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Purple perfection!


----------



## kett

Chins, OMG, that violet is just about the prettiest color I have ever seen!


----------



## aoqtpi

Chins4 said:


> My cc hates this thread lol Couple of new additions - I've been on a purple kick
> 
> I knew that one day i would cave to Tribs........and when my SA posted this colour I knew it was THE one! I cannot believe how freakin' comfy these are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last a Bal wallet to replace my gorgeous 06 Rouge Vif I had stolen last year...........an 07 Violet



Beautiful buys in beautiful colours! You have great taste!


----------



## jenayb

Chins4 said:


> My cc hates this thread lol Couple of new additions - I've been on a purple kick
> 
> I knew that one day i would cave to Tribs........and when my SA posted this colour I knew it was THE one! I cannot believe how freakin' comfy these are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last a Bal wallet to replace my gorgeous 06 Rouge Vif I had stolen last year...........an 07 Violet



The Tribs are stunning, but my goodness that Bal is killin em!!


----------



## cts900

My goodness! I have fallen behind after a few days away but want to congratulate you all on some amazing buys!


----------



## FlipDiver

My red Business flap finally got delivered yesterday!  Thanks for helping me decide, *Jeshika*! I can't buy any more Chanel for a very long time! :cry:






Side by side of my last two purchases!





More pics on my reveal thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/double-business-reveal-658812.html


----------



## soleilbrun

Chins those tribs are... well abfab!


----------



## soleilbrun

Singsong, I think they have red AMQ boots on zappos (for better or for worse).

http://couture.zappos.com/n/bs?q=alexander+mcqueen+angel+faithful+boot&x=23&y=15


----------



## heatherB

*Chins*, those purple tribs are incredible! Modeling pics? 
*Flip*, that red..


----------



## Stacy31

heatherB, Nieners, Dukeprincess, clothingguru, flipdiver, kett, ochie, cts900---

Thank you all for the nice comments


----------



## jenayb

*FLIP*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous new purchases ladies!!

*Flip*, your newest Chanel is gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> congrats!! i want one but already have a laptop. it's so thin!



thanks *gym*!!! it IS crazy thin!



singsongjones said:


> Happy Birthday, *Jeshika*!!



thanks *singsong*!



FlipDiver said:


> Happy early bday *Jeshika!*  I love the Macbook Air!  I have a Macbook and it's definitely not as cute!



thanks *Flip*! that's my current computer! i've had it since college. kind of sad to say bye to it!


heatherB said:


> What a cute and sweet dBF!



thanks *heather*! he is very sweet and spoils me terribly!



aoqtpi said:


> Congrats *Jesh*! I'm so jealous! What a great present and amazing DBf! Happy early birthday! Not only are we very close in shoe size but our Bdays are close as well! Mine was Tuesday



happy belated birthday, *L*!!!!!! artyhat:


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> jeshika! laptop twins!!! i just got mine 2night too!! what a great present



thanks *Nerdy*! i love mine!!

More pictures~





so super thiiinn.... and Bibi is just chilling in the background!


----------



## jeshika

*Flip*... the picture has mysteriously disappeared but i saw it before it went away and it is BEAUTIFUL! I think you made the right choice 100%!!!!!!!!! MODELING PICTURES PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## karwood

This thread is moving along VERY quickly! Beautiful purchases everyone.

*flip,* sadly I can't see  your pics, but I'm certain all your Chanels are very lovely!

Yesterday, I received my AMQ Black Satin and Crystal clutch. Truly spectacular IRL, especially the pink crystals on the skull!


----------



## cts900

*karwood*: The eyes of the skull see right through me! She is so beautiful,* kar*.  I am thrilled for you. 

*flip*: Your Chanel cousins are gorgeous.  Wow!  

*jesh*: LOVE!


----------



## FlipDiver

Oh no! I exceeded my Photobucket bandwidth and I think my album was disabled or something!

I'll attach thumbnails since I can't tell if the photos aren't showing up!

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## jeshika

*Chins*... GORGEOUS! Lovely purple additions!!!!

*Karwood*, those are so FIERCE! Congrats!

*Flip*, I'm melting over these babies all over again!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow Jesh, that Air is so thin! Love it!
Karwood, love those crystal details!
Flip, wow, more Chanel?  Great buys!


----------



## Stacy31

kett said:


> Nieners - they are so cute, what a deal!
> 
> Stacy - love the boots and the tote, they are both great.


 

Thanks!


----------



## bling*lover

*Chins:* I'm in a purple induced coma  They are both gorgeous but the color of those Tribs is amazing, congrats!
*Flip:* Congrats on your Chanel twins they are both gorgeous!
*Karwood:* AMQ AMAZING gorgeous congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the purple Tribs & Bal, Chins.
Nice laptop, Jeshika.
Your AMQ is spectacular, Karwood.
Love the Chanel additions, Flip.


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the purple Tribs & Bal, Chins.
Nice laptop, Jeshika.
Your AMQ is spectacular, Karwood.
Congrats on the new Chanel, Flip.


----------



## Chins4

heatherB said:


> *Chins*, those purple tribs are incredible! Modeling pics?


 
Happy to oblige 











Kar - love, love, LOVE your clutch - the black/pink is TDF!

Jesh - can't believe how thin that Mac is!

Flip - I love Red Chanels!

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for taking time to comment


----------



## heatherB

*kar*, I just died.  The AMQ clutch is even more beautiful than in your SAs picture! And the beige MBBs in your new avi...


----------



## heatherB

^^Thank you, *Chins*! They are stunning on you!


----------



## soleilbrun

Karwood: the clutch, my goodness, the clutch!


----------



## singsongjones

soleilbrun said:


> Singsong, I think they have red AMQ boots on zappos (for better or for worse).
> 
> http://couture.zappos.com/n/bs?q=alexander+mcqueen+angel+faithful+boot&x=23&y=15


 
Thanks...I had found these right before the new year at an amazing deal...$302 Total at Elysewalker.com. I was sooo excited!! Four days went by with no word on when the booties would be shipped, so I sent an email to them inquiring about the shipping status. They sent me an email back saying that due to high volume on their website, the available quantities were wrong, and they didn't even have the booties to sell!!!!  I was so disappointed!!! :cry:


----------



## singsongjones

*Karwood*, that clutch is TDF!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

jeshika said:


> thanks *gym*!!! it IS crazy thin!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *singsong*!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *Flip*! that's my current computer! i've had it since college. kind of sad to say bye to it!
> 
> 
> thanks *heather*! he is very sweet and spoils me terribly!
> 
> 
> 
> happy belated birthday, *L*!!!!!! artyhat:
> 
> 
> thanks *Nerdy*! i love mine!!
> 
> More pictures~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so super thiiinn.... and Bibi is just chilling in the background!




Happy Birthday. The Macbook air is beautiful. The Apple consultant at my job has one.


----------



## Cityfashionista

karwood said:


> This thread is moving along VERY quickly! Beautiful purchases everyone.
> 
> *flip,* sadly I can't see  your pics, but I'm certain all your Chanels are very lovely!
> 
> Yesterday, I received my AMQ Black Satin and Crystal clutch. Truly spectacular IRL, especially the pink crystals on the skull!



Absolutely amazing! 



FlipDiver said:


> Oh no! I exceeded my Photobucket bandwidth and I think my album was disabled or something!
> 
> I'll attach thumbnails since I can't tell if the photos aren't showing up!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments everyone!



love your Chanels.  



Chins4 said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar - love, love, LOVE your clutch - the black/pink is TDF!
> 
> Jesh - can't believe how thin that Mac is!
> 
> Flip - I love Red Chanels!
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for taking time to comment



What beautiful shoes!


----------



## jenayb

karwood said:


> This thread is moving along VERY quickly! Beautiful purchases everyone.
> 
> *flip,* sadly I can't see  your pics, but I'm certain all your Chanels are very lovely!
> 
> Yesterday, I received my AMQ Black Satin and Crystal clutch. Truly spectacular IRL, especially the pink crystals on the skull!



I absolutely love this. I love the black and pink combination, and it's very subtle that the pink crystals are in the eyes. Beautiful. 

I'd love to pick one up myself, but I don't know where I'd ever use it.


----------



## angelcove

Chins4, WOW!!!! They look incredibly GORGEOUS on you...You & I are shoe twinkies. I have yet to wear mine tho!!! Have you posted your mod pix on YSL trib thread? I'm sure those ladies will go GA GA over your shoes! You are right; they are EXTREMELY comfortable!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Karwood*!!! First.. OMG your avatar! and your siggy!!! Gorgeous! As for the AMQ clutch, I need to find one! Love your newest addition...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Chins*, your purple YSL are fantastic!


----------



## archygirl

Everyone's purchases are WONDERFUL! flip, red CHANEL is gorgeous....Chins, the YSLs are TDF, wish I could wear them!

Woodbury Commons trip today. Was sad to see the CHANEL store closed, but found a few goodies in other places:
Manolo Blahnik boots at Barneys $240
Thos. Pink button down $29
Armani linen palazzo pants $45 

STEALS....photos to come


----------



## archygirl

Just realized that the boots are the infamous "cava" OTK boots, although these have no fur (I guess it was removed?). Barneys at Woodbury Commons still have size 38 and 40 in these boots, which even without ocelot fur are still an  awesome deal at $240.99


----------



## Stacy31

Chins4 said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kar - love, love, LOVE your clutch - the black/pink is TDF!
> 
> Jesh - can't believe how thin that Mac is!
> 
> Flip - I love Red Chanels!
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for taking time to comment


 

Gorgeous shoes!! Is that Chanel particulere polish?


----------



## Cityfashionista

archygirl said:


> Everyone's purchases are WONDERFUL! flip, red CHANEL is gorgeous....Chins, the YSLs are TDF, wish I could wear them!
> 
> Woodbury Commons trip today. Was sad to see the CHANEL store closed, but found a few goodies in other places:
> Manolo Blahnik boots at Barneys $240
> Thos. Pink button down $29
> Armani linen palazzo pants $45
> 
> STEALS....photos to come



Wonderful purchases!   I too am devastated about the Chanel outlet closing!  I'm truly gutted!  

How far do those boots come up your leg! Do they have a 41 or run big?


----------



## archygirl

Cityfashionista said:


> Wonderful purchases!   I too am devastated about the Chanel outlet closing!  I'm truly gutted!
> 
> How far do those boots come up your leg! Do they have a 41 or run big?



They come about 2-3 inches above the knee, they only had a 40, but these run big....


----------



## jeshika

thanks *cts*, *aoqtpi*, *Batty* and *City*!


----------



## BijouBleu

Oh dear! This thread is dangerous! I went back a few pages and between the Chanel and AMQ I heard my credit card let out the tiniest scream!! Great buys ladies!!

My recent stray from CL - Prune patent YSL tributes. They're great with my skin tone, like I'm wearing metallic chocolate


----------



## jenayb

^ I love these! YSL is definitely my second favourite shoe designer!


----------



## jeshika

love them *Bijou*!!!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Thanks* Jenay* and *Jeshika*!


----------



## clothingguru

*kar:* The AMQ clutch is gorgeous and im sure its even better IRL with all the black sparkle 

*jeshika:*I LOVE MAC!!! I dont know what i would do without mine Congrats cheeka! 

*bijou:* Love the YSL's on you!!! COngrats! Love the color! 

*archy*: Nice boots! 

*flip:*Another GORGEOUS chanel buy!

*chins*: Those Purple YSL's are TDF on you!  And i LOVE the purple Bal wallet! 

*Soleil:* Love the haul! I LOVE that cream BCBG coat! I  BCBG  Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the boots, *Archy*!
What a pretty color,* Bijou*!
*Chins*: The purple is gorgeous!


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Bijou* they are gorgeous and great color on you!


----------



## Faraasha

I bought this bag yesterday... Its gonna arrive in 2 weeks! Im in love...


----------



## Chins4

Stacy31 said:


> Gorgeous shoes!! Is that Chanel particulere polish?


 
Hi Stacy, no it's an Essie polish called Chinchilly. I had to get it as it reminded me of my boys (and other indulgence lol)


----------



## Chins4

archygirl said:


> Everyone's purchases are WONDERFUL! flip, red CHANEL is gorgeous....Chins, the YSLs are TDF, wish I could wear them!
> 
> Woodbury Commons trip today. Was sad to see the CHANEL store closed, but found a few goodies in other places:
> Manolo Blahnik boots at Barneys $240
> Thos. Pink button down $29
> Armani linen palazzo pants $45
> 
> STEALS....photos to come


 
Love the boots Archy


----------



## jenayb

Chins4 said:


> Hi Stacy, no it's an Essie polish called Chinchilly. I had to get it as it reminded me of my boys (and other indulgence lol)


 
  

OMFG they are cuter than any pair of shoes I've ever seen. I think I'm in lurrrrve! Oh I wish we didn't have two big doggies!


----------



## Cityfashionista

archygirl said:


> They come about 2-3 inches above the knee, they only had a 40, but these run big....




Ok. I don't know if a 40 will fit.


----------



## Cityfashionista

BijouBleu said:


> Oh dear! This thread is dangerous! I went back a few pages and between the Chanel and AMQ I heard my credit card let out the tiniest scream!! Great buys ladies!!
> 
> My recent stray from CL - Prune patent YSL tributes. They're great with my skin tone, like I'm wearing metallic chocolate


 Those are so HOT!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, I posted this bag in the Chanel thread too..but with all the recent Chanel purchases by CL ladies.. 

*Mods, if you do not want this here; please feel free to delete* 

Absolutely gorgeous, brand new *Chanel Half Moon bag*, Blue caviar leather.. trusted seller. $1400 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Chanel_Half_Moon_WOC_bag_Blue_NEW__tpf


----------



## KlassicKouture

Now I see why I avoid this thread...there's just WAY too much temptation in here!! 

Amazing buys, everyone!


----------



## vhdos

Here's a quick pic of my new white HL:


I also have a new black one from Christmas and another one on the way.  I will take pics of both of them and post as soon as the other one arrives


----------



## clothingguru

vhdos said:


> Here's a quick pic of my new white HL:
> View attachment 1313506
> 
> I also have a new black one from Christmas and another one on the way.  I will take pics of both of them and post as soon as the other one arrives


Looks amazing on you! i have been looking for a white HL for a while where did you buy this one? 


*Fara: *Love the Fendi bag!


----------



## vhdos

clothingguru said:


> Looks amazing on you! i have been looking for a white HL for a while where did you buy this one?
> 
> 
> *Fara: *Love the Fendi bag!



Thanks
I purchased it from the HL boutique in San Fran.
I don't have HL anywhere near me, so I have to do charge/sends and just cross my fingers that they fit.  This one will need some alterations up around the bust area so that I don't feel like I'm falling out...
This particular dress was marked down to 40% when I bought it and then went down to 70% this past weekend in their Friends & Family sale.


----------



## BellaShoes

_EXXXXXXXXXXXXXXcuuuuuuse_ me *CG*! Your Madame Butterfly's are unbelievable!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Lovely buys, everyone!

Here's my newest indulgence that just arrived yesterday!

Balenciaga 08 Electric Blue SGH Flat Clutch:












Closeup of the yummy leather:


----------



## FlipDiver

^Pretty color!


----------



## maggiesze1

^ Thanks, FlipDiver!


----------



## chloe speaks

*maggiesze*: I LOVE that clutch. the SGH pops on the blue.


----------



## Stacy31

Chins4 said:


> Hi Stacy, no it's an Essie polish called Chinchilly. I had to get it as it reminded me of my boys (and other indulgence lol)


 

Great! Thanks for letting me know! I love Essie polish--I can save some money if I buy this one--it looks so much like Chanel particulere!!


----------



## PyAri

Maggie, love the clutch!

Just bought this mug for DBF.  https://www.shop4tech.com/item9758.html
I hope it looks as real in person as it does online.  He's a Canon freak and loves L lenses.  Itll be a nice replacement for his regular SB mug at work. I can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## clothingguru

vhdos said:


> Thanks
> I purchased it from the HL boutique in San Fran.
> I don't have HL anywhere near me, so I have to do charge/sends and just cross my fingers that they fit.  This one will need some alterations up around the bust area so that I don't feel like I'm falling out...
> This particular dress was marked down to 40% when I bought it and then went down to 70% this past weekend in their Friends & Family sale.



 WHAT? thats crazy!!!! 70% off!!! Oh man that prob means they wont have my size  Im ....still going to check


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> _EXXXXXXXXXXXXXXcuuuuuuse_ me *CG*! Your Madame Butterfly's are unbelievable!!!



haha...
 THANK YOU SWEETS! :kiss: I am in AWE of their beauty every day!


----------



## clothingguru

*Maggie:* I LOVE the clutch! The color is unbelievable!!! COngrats!


----------



## jenayb

OOoh love the Balenciaga!


----------



## Louboufan

Shoe twin! I also love YSL.


BijouBleu said:


> Oh dear! This thread is dangerous! I went back a few pages and between the Chanel and AMQ I heard my credit card let out the tiniest scream!! Great buys ladies!!
> 
> My recent stray from CL - Prune patent YSL tributes. They're great with my skin tone, like I'm wearing metallic chocolate


----------



## BijouBleu

*CG*, *bling*lover*, *Batty*, *City, *and *Louboufan* 


*vhdos* - You are smoking in that HL! 

*maggie* & *Fara* - Great bags


----------



## BattyBugs

Faraasha: Nice purse!
Vhdos: Love the HL.
Beautiful blue Bale, Maggie.


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *chins* and everyone who commented! Wish I could wear the boots, we have an ice storm today and so I am in my Ugg slippers instead


----------



## Dessye

vhdos said:


> Here's a quick pic of my new white HL:
> View attachment 1313506
> 
> I also have a new black one from Christmas and another one on the way. I will take pics of both of them and post as soon as the other one arrives


 
Hot damn!   I wish I looked that good in HL!!!  I love the dress btw!


----------



## Dessye

maggiesze1 said:


> Lovely buys, everyone!
> 
> Here's my newest indulgence that just arrived yesterday!
> 
> Balenciaga 08 Electric Blue SGH Flat Clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the yummy leather:


 
What a gorgeous color!!!  Congrats!


----------



## calisurf

I am so behind!  Great buys everyone!  Such wonderful items to complement all your beauty and beautiful things!

I thought I would share this with you -- it's fun to see the favorite shoes!  I know we all can admit to having some of these!  CLs and nonCLs


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Chloe!  I love her blog.


----------



## calisurf

Yes!  Do you use a RSS Reader?  I am looking for more fashion blogs to follow.


----------



## heatherB

^^Which blog is that from?


----------



## calisurf

^ http://www.thechloeconspiracy.com/


----------



## heatherB

Thanks, *cali*!


----------



## purseinsanity

I am soooo behind in this thread!!!  Congratulations everyone, on some amazing buys!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my new goodies!  Some I've been wanting for a looooooong time!

I've gone a little nuts lately (so what else is new?!!?)

Balenciaga:

1) Cyclade Part Time w/ GSH






2) Sahara City w/ GSH






3) Tempete City w/GSH


----------



## purseinsanity

Miu Miu Studded Flats in Cognac:


----------



## purseinsanity

Bottega Veneta Paper/Snakeskin Scarab Clutch:

I DIE over this clutch!  It is amazing!!  And normally I hate bugs, but the clasp has me totally fascinated!


----------



## purseinsanity

My special order Fuschia Patent WOC finally arrived!

Chanel patent fuschia (more like Barbie pink!!) WOC:


----------



## clothingguru

*PURSE: *OMG  what a haul!!!! I love all the B Bags!!!!! The SAHARA makes me  EVERYTIME i see it ! I NEED THIS COLOR in the CITY! The Chanel SO is GORGEOUS!!! the flats are amazing! Its all amazing! Congrats!


----------



## misselizabeth22

What a haul!!!

 it!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

clothingguru said:


> *PURSE: *OMG  what a haul!!!! I love all the B Bags!!!!! The SAHARA makes me  EVERYTIME i see it ! I NEED THIS COLOR in the CITY! The Chanel SO is GORGEOUS!!! the flats are amazing! Its all amazing! Congrats!



  You are too kind!  Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

misselizabeth22 said:


> What a haul!!!
> 
> it!!!!



  Thanks *misselizabeth*!


----------



## clothingguru

^P.s. is the part time much bigger than the City? I have a city but not a PT?


----------



## purseinsanity

PTs are "longer" lengthwise but a little less deep...does that make any sense??  I guess you could say a City is closer to a square where a PT is more rectangular?  (Sorry, DD is learning shapes, LOL!)

I'm only 5'4" so I thought it would look ridiculous on me...but I love it!  And since it's more shallow than a City, it's so easy to find stuff in your bag!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous new goodies everyone!


----------



## BellaShoes

The Part Time is a great bag! I love the long rectangular look...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Purse*!!! You go big!!! All of your Balenciagas are fab and love the Chanel!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies, 

Introducing my very first Alexander McQueen purchase! 

My new McQ *Tattoo Chain* scarf... 50x50, 100% silk, black, beige, rose hues...


----------



## BellaShoes

I also have two Alexander McQueen Skull scarves en route.. they will be here later next week!


----------



## roussel

Love the tattoo chain scarf Bella!


----------



## clothingguru

purseinsanity said:


> PTs are "longer" lengthwise but a little less deep...does that make any sense??  I guess you could say a City is closer to a square where a PT is more rectangular?  (Sorry, DD is learning shapes, LOL!)
> 
> I'm only 5'4" so I thought it would look ridiculous on me...but I love it!  And since it's more shallow than a City, it's so easy to find stuff in your bag!



Right it looks like that as well! I think its time to get A PT  Thanks!!


----------



## clothingguru

*BELLA*: GORGEOUS AMQ scarf!!! Love that it is 100% silk! Its beautiful!


----------



## jeshika

Did outlet shopping today in Orlando! My sister needed to get a couple of gifts so we stopped by the Coach outlet store. Not a fan of the bags but the accessories were uber cute!

Stripey enamel bracelet





Stripey enamel earrings





Doggie keychain





Universal studios tomorrow!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> Did outlet shopping today in Orlando! My sister needed to get a couple of gifts so we stopped by the Coach outlet store. Not a fan of the bags but the accessories were uber cute!
> 
> Stripey enamel bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripey enamel earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doggie keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal studios tomorrow!



So cute* J!*  Hope you're having fun in FL!


----------



## jeshika

FlipDiver said:


> So cute* J!*  Hope you're having fun in FL!



Thanks *C*! No snow... not wearing 5 layers... not working.... HECK YEAH!!!! I think I'll go back tomorrow for matching bow rings.


----------



## BellaShoes

Super fun Coach accessories *Jeshika*!

Thank you so much *CG* and *roussel*!


----------



## jenayb

Super great buys, *Bella & Jesh*!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Did outlet shopping today in Orlando! My sister needed to get a couple of gifts so we stopped by the Coach outlet store. Not a fan of the bags but the accessories were uber cute!
> 
> Stripey enamel bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripey enamel earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doggie keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal studios tomorrow!



So cute! And congrats on escaping the snow haha


----------



## heatherB

*jesh*, love those Coach goodies! I'm the same, don't like the bags, but love those accessories!


----------



## heatherB

Ooo, pretty scarf, *Bella*! You must post an outfit pic including it. Can't wait to see the two in transit!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *heather*!

*jeshika*, your coach key chain and bracelet are cute!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *bella*, *heatherB*, *aoqtpi* and *jenay*!


----------



## hazeltt

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Introducing my very first Alexander McQueen purchase!
> 
> My new McQ *Tattoo Chain* scarf... 50x50, 100% silk, black, beige, rose hues...



This scarf is just beautiful! I love the pattern. 



jeshika said:


> Did outlet shopping today in Orlando! My sister needed to get a couple of gifts so we stopped by the Coach outlet store. Not a fan of the bags but the accessories were uber cute!
> 
> Stripey enamel bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripey enamel earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doggie keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal studios tomorrow!



The accessories are so cute! Have a great time in Orlando! I miss the weather there!


----------



## hazeltt

maggiesze1 said:


> Lovely buys, everyone!
> 
> Here's my newest indulgence that just arrived yesterday!
> 
> Balenciaga 08 Electric Blue SGH Flat Clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the yummy leather:



The colour is divine and I love this clutch!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *hazel*!


----------



## clothingguru

*Jeshika*: I LOVE the poppy line from coach! LOVEthat bracelet!!!! Sailor like!! I want it The earings and keychain are cute!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congratulations everyone on your fabulous buys !  Im so sorry im behind on all the threads my laptop charger broke n I've been using my iPad it's not the best to type with  what a cute key chain n bracelet jesh !  N i want your Mac book air!  Bella love love love amq  what a haul purse ! Congrats everyone ! This is one of my favorite threads ! I have some goodies to share as soon as i get my charger tomorrow im on it !


----------



## hazeltt

^


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok finally I got some stuff to share  

I am in LOVE with Alexander McQueen my new obsession 


















and last picture with my new LP spikes I got from a lovely seller on bonanza & my key chain I got for a  gift from my dear  friend that works at CL Corporate. I helped and gave them ideas for a successful launch of the e commerce site before it had launched and she didn't forget so I got this as a little token and as a BD gift


----------



## yazziestarr

*adctd *i have been dying for you to post pics of your Brittania!! I saw you changed your avi was was like !! I'm so excited you got it! the knuckle duster is gorgeous as well but the flesh studded brittania I die!!


I will have to go back through the thread later and look at everyone new goodies...I'm sure they are fab as always.


----------



## hazeltt

The clutches are amazing and congrats on the LP! The little shoe is so adorable!


----------



## Rubypout

*adctd* Omg I love the studded clutch... Mcqueen was a genious


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you so much  *yazzie* you have to get it !!! I love the crystal eyes on the skull and I was very surprised how much I was able to fit in it! I am totally addicted and obsessed with his collection. 

Thank you *Hazeltt & Rubypout* I agree he was a genius I was so heartbroken  over his death I've been trying to learn more about him and his collection. His last collection shows he was going through some struggles with the whole angels and demons theme.


----------



## Rubypout

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Thank you *Hazeltt & Rubypout* I agree he was a genius I was so heartbroken  over his death I've been trying to learn more about him and his collection. His last collection shows he was going through some struggles with the whole angels and demons theme.




The skull clutches are beautiful I wish I had one. It is heartbreaking, he had such a talent and made us UK fashion lovers proud. Don't forget to rock a bit of MCQ this Friday


----------



## ochie

*adctd- *I love them both!!! we are twin in brittania studded, but different color! .. knuckleduster


----------



## kett

The studded AMQ is amazing!!!! How cute of your friend to get you the keychain, so thoughtful.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies on all of the kind words on my Alexander McQueen scarf!

*Adctd*, love your new McQueen clutches!! And OMFG, your Lady Spikes are IN-CRED-IBLE....


----------



## clothingguru

*ADCTD:*   WTH?!!!! OMG  The LP spikes!!!!! LOVE those! I want them!!!! And the AMQ clutches are TDF! Love the nude/cream spiked one!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna see modeling pics of the LP spikes!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous Adcted!!


----------



## jenayb

*adctd*!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you ouchie, Bella, clothingguru, kett,misselizabeth, n jenay rubypout thx for reminding me i will for sure rock one of the clutches


----------



## cts900

Wonderful buys ladies!

*Adctd*--I am loving your new AMQ addiction.  beautiful! 

*Bella*--That scarf is breathtaking!


----------



## soleilbrun

Ooh la la adctd!!!!!


----------



## karwood

*adctd,* your AMQ clutches are spectacular!!!! We need to see modeling pics of those LPCongrats and I hope you had a very Happy Birthday!artyhat:
*bella,* gorgeous scarf!
*jeshika,* love the Coach jewelries and  the cute keychain


----------



## vhdos

Another new HL:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*cts, soleilbrun, & Karwood* - I was waiting for you to post yours also on the AMQ bag thread  I LOVE LOVE your new baby!!! I got to see it n real life at NM it is out of this world the crystals on the suede makes it ultra plush. I think that is the way to go when getting the jet strass and the pink crystals on the skull  .     *Vhdos* - great HL buys I was able to score one at the 70% off also  but I have to hit the gym before I even attempt taking modeling pics! LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *cts* and *karwood*... I will be wearing my new McQ scarf tomorrow!

Gorgeous *vhdos*!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

calisurf said:


> I am so behind!  Great buys everyone!  Such wonderful items to complement all your beauty and beautiful things!
> 
> I thought I would share this with you -- it's fun to see the favorite shoes!  I know we all can admit to having some of these!  CLs and nonCLs



Omg, i LOOOOVEEEE her blog!! I randomly came across a mention of TPF last week and was wondering who she was...show yourself, chloe!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm way too far behind, but amazing goodies ladies!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice HL, Vhdos! If I missed anyone, I'm sorry. I seem to get behind when my DH is home.


----------



## gymangel812

*Vhdos* your new HL is amazing!
*adctd* : your LP spikes are amazing!

i got myself two more H goodies ... oops lol. but at least i can use them more than my CLs :shame: ombre lizard collier de chien and panda keychain


----------



## Cityfashionista

i've been holding out. 

I've gotten a few non CL purchases. I bought a Roberto Cavalli dress, A pucci shirt, 3 Zac Posen for Target dresses, A Zac posen for Target skirt & a Balenciaga Pony Haired City bag.

I think that's it besides the Brooks Brothers coat I bought for DH.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*Gymangel* that izard collier de chien is TDF  and the panda is super kawaii (cute) I have to say oddly perhaps I'm not a big fan of the H bags but I really really love their bracelets and accessories especially the Kelly Tour bracelets 


ETA:

*City *you be shopping!   That pony haired Bal bag sounds luscious


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Jeshika* - your Coach goodies are so adorable!  I love the doggie keychain!

*BellaShoes* - Hi Bella!  I saw you over at the McQueen thread and congrats on your scarf!  Gorgeous! 

*adctd2onlnshpng* - LOVE your McQueen clutches!!!  They are just exceptional art work!

*Vhdos* - You look amazing with your HL dress!

*gymangel812* - Beautiful H goodies!  Simply gorgeous!

I was over at the McQueen thread the other day and fell in love.  My first skull scarf   She's so soft and comforting.  I think she's my new adult blankie now


----------



## ESQ.

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Jeshika* - your Coach goodies are so adorable!  I love the doggie keychain!
> 
> *BellaShoes* - Hi Bella!  I saw you over at the McQueen thread and congrats on your scarf!  Gorgeous!
> 
> *adctd2onlnshpng* - LOVE your McQueen clutches!!!  They are just exceptional art work!
> 
> *Vhdos* - You look amazing with your HL dress!
> 
> *gymangel812* - Beautiful H goodies!  Simply gorgeous!
> 
> I was over at the McQueen thread the other day and fell in love.  My first skull scarf   She's so soft and comforting.  I think she's my new adult blankie now



wow that jacket is gorgeous! where is it from


----------



## maggiesze1

gymangel812 said:


> *Vhdos* your new HL is amazing!
> *adctd* : your LP spikes are amazing!
> 
> i got myself two more H goodies ... oops lol. but at least i can use them more than my CLs :shame: ombre lizard collier de chien and panda keychain



I love Love your panda keychain!! It's soooo cute!


----------



## clothingguru

*nhu nhu*: LOVE LOVE the AMQ scarf! 

*gym:* Hot bracelet!

*vhdos:* Love the hl on you! STUNNING!!!!


----------



## hazeltt

gymangel812 said:


> *Vhdos* your new HL is amazing!
> *adctd* : your LP spikes are amazing!
> 
> i got myself two more H goodies ... oops lol. but at least i can use them more than my CLs :shame: ombre lizard collier de chien and panda keychain



I love your H goodies! The CDC is stunning! 



Nhu Nhu said:


> I was over at the McQueen thread the other day and fell in love.  My first skull scarf   She's so soft and comforting.  I think she's my new adult blankie now



The scarf looks so good with your jacket! Congrats!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thank you *hazeltt* & *clothingguru*!!!  

*ESQ* - Thank you!  I bought that jacket on Ebay for a very good price.  It doesn't have a brand attached to it.  If you'd like more pics of the jacket, visit my vblog - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0TmbJv8InE


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gym- *love the H cuff it's amazing! 

*nhu nhu- *I've always loved the McQueen scarves, it's beautiful congrats!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

* dezy, Batty, gymange*l -  over your cdc !, *nhu nhu* - love love love your AMQ scarf! cool blog! , *city* - don't forget to post modeling pics of your new goodies !


----------



## BattyBugs

Gym: Love the H!
Nhu: Cute scarf!


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> ^^You got it! Hope she loves it as much as I do .



*cts*, thanks so much for posting your KS bag. my sister LOOOOOVES it. she is a huge kate spade fan and she was so happy that I got it for her. You are right! The purple is TO DIE FOR!!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thank you *dezynrbaglaydee*, *adctd2onlnshpng*, *BattyBugs*!!!  I can't wait to wear her out


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> *cts*, thanks so much for posting your KS bag. my sister LOOOOOVES it. she is a huge kate spade fan and she was so happy that I got it for her. You are right! The purple is TO DIE FOR!!!!



Aw what a nice gift for your sister, *J!*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Jeshika* - your Coach goodies are so adorable!  I love the doggie keychain!
> 
> *BellaShoes* - Hi Bella!  I saw you over at the McQueen thread and congrats on your scarf!  Gorgeous!
> 
> *adctd2onlnshpng* - LOVE your McQueen clutches!!!  They are just exceptional art work!
> 
> *Vhdos* - You look amazing with your HL dress!
> 
> *gymangel812* - Beautiful H goodies!  Simply gorgeous!
> 
> I was over at the McQueen thread the other day and fell in love.  My first skull scarf   She's so soft and comforting.  I think she's my new adult blankie now



I have that exact same scarf but in black! It's so amazing and soft like you said. My favorite scarf right now.


----------



## BellaShoes

> BellaShoes - Hi Bella! I saw you over at the McQueen thread and congrats on your scarf! Gorgeous!



Thanks Nhu Nhu!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Bella, *THAT IS AN AMAZING SCARF!!!!
*
jeshika*, your Coach buys are too cute! Love the mao mao dog the most!

*addct, *that clutch has to be my favourite Alexander McQueen design!Good score!
*
vhdos, *fellow HL lover, you know I think you look amazing in the dress right? 
*
gymangel*, that bracelet is GORGEOUS!!! & the panda chain is too cute!

*Nhu Nhu*, love the scarf; it's gonna go well with so many things!

I just received a couple of my HL sale pieces in the mail; just waiting for one last one!

Hand painted gold mini-skirt:





Red dress:


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Flip*! I do spoil her but she's been working so hard on her online business, i thought a treat was in order.

*V*, isn't it cute? love the fuzzy tail. it looks a little like my dad's dog.  o my, what great scores. You look great in them! A+


----------



## michaelfranco

My newest purchase/obsession, DSquared2 Glitter Jeans. Not sure where im gonna wear these too though!


----------



## Blueberry12

I went to check out the Nathalie Schuterman sale for CL deals and ended up with this Balenciaga Moto Jacket.


----------



## cts900

jeshika said:


> *cts*, thanks so much for posting your KS bag. my sister LOOOOOVES it. she is a huge kate spade fan and she was so happy that I got it for her. You are right! The purple is TO DIE FOR!!!!


 
I am so delighted!  You made my day,* jesh*.  Thank you so much for the sweet post .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the jacket *blueberry!* I'm hoping to pick up one of their jackets one of these days.


----------



## Blueberry12

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> love the jacket *blueberry!* I'm hoping to pick up one of their jackets one of these days.


 

Thanx.

You ´d get a Bal jacket ASAP.

They are so lovely!


----------



## FlipDiver

After almost 4 long years of using my first generation iPhone from 2007, waiting for Verizon to carry it so I can bundle all my services together, I finally switched over and upgraded to the iPhone 4 today!  

Comparison pic attached.

*Verizon iPhone 4*


----------



## Stephanie***

*Blueburry*, you look great!!
*lilflobowl*, what a gorgeous dress and you look faboulous!


from the topshop website


----------



## NANI1972

^Awsome ring Stephanie!

Well know I have another new addiction....Herve Leger. These are two of the dresses I got, I will post more later.

Not sure if  'm keeping this one even though the color is gorgeous, this one is a little too tight on me.







Love this one too! Fits great!


----------



## BijouBleu

Isn't the 4 great? I love it!



FlipDiver said:


> After almost 4 long years of using my first generation iPhone from 2007, waiting for Verizon to carry it so I can bundle all my services together, I finally switched over and upgraded to the iPhone 4 today!
> 
> Comparison pic attached.
> 
> *Verizon iPhone 4*


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> ^Awsome ring Stephanie!
> 
> Well know I have another new addiction....Herve Leger. These are two of the dresses I got, I will post more later.
> 
> Not sure if  'm keeping this one even though the color is gorgeous, this one is a little too tight on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one too! Fits great!



 

*Nans*!! You litte hottie, you!


----------



## jeshika

cts900 said:


> I am so delighted!  You made my day,* jesh*.  Thank you so much for the sweet post .


 *cts*!

Yay for your new phone, *Flip*! I love my iPhone to death! (despite yucky at&t reception)

Love the jacket, *blueberry*!

*NANI*, those are really hot on you! I'm totally jelly.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

blueberry- great jacket!

Lil and Nani- jeez, women, you look FAB in those HLs!! woo hoo!!


----------



## heatherB

*Nani*, you are one hot mama!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you *jenay, jess, LL and heather* for the awsome compliments! 

Now I'm thinking I'll keep the dark purple one because I like the color better and the lighter one is a little too loose (it was too easy to zip up for a HL )

*blueberry* your BAL jacket is fabulous!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, so many purchases!



Nhu Nhu said:


> I was over at the McQueen thread the other day and fell in love.  My first skull scarf   She's so soft and comforting.  I think she's my new adult blankie now



Great scarf! It looks so silky smooth 



lilflobowl said:


> Hand painted gold mini-skirt:
> Red dress:



Mmm,  HL. They look great on you!



michaelfranco said:


> My newest purchase/obsession, DSquared2 Glitter Jeans. Not sure where im gonna wear these too though!



Whoa, those jeans are insane! You should def. wear them out clubbing!



FlipDiver said:


> After almost 4 long years of using my first  generation iPhone from 2007, waiting for Verizon to carry it so I can  bundle all my services together, I finally switched over and upgraded to  the iPhone 4 today!
> 
> Comparison pic attached.
> 
> *Verizon iPhone 4*



Jealous! I waited and waited for the white iPhone 4 but it never came out  So now I'm hoping the iPhone 5 is released for summer!



Stephanie*** said:


> from the topshop website



Fierce ring! Love it! Is it hard to bend your finger with that on? I've always wondered that about this style of ring.



NANI1972 said:


> ^Awsome ring Stephanie!
> 
> Well know I have another new addiction....Herve Leger. These are two of the dresses I got, I will post more later.
> 
> Not sure if  'm keeping this one even though the color is gorgeous, this one is a little too tight on me.
> 
> Love this one too! Fits great!



 these dresses! They look awesome on you! I'd say keep 'em both


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilflo- *love the HL skirt and dress! 

*michael- *those are some fab pants!!!

*blue-* love your Bal jacket! 

*flip- *congrats on the new I Phone! 

*steph- *great ring! 

*nani- *oh I love the HL dresses!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*lilflo*: Beautiful HL!
*Michael*: You will find somewhere to wear them. Love the sparkles.
Awesome jacket, *BlueBerry*.
Love the ring, *Stephanie*.
*Nani*: So hot in HL!


----------



## Stephanie***

aoqtpi said:


> Fierce ring! Love it! Is it hard to bend your finger with that on? I've always wondered that about this style of ring.



Thank you! No, everything is ok. and if a guy gets to close there will be an imprint left in his face. very useful 

haha


----------



## Blueberry12

Stephanie*** said:


> *Blueburry*, you look great!!
> *lilflobowl*, what a gorgeous dress and you look faboulous!
> 
> 
> from the topshop website


 
Thanx.

Blueb*u*rry?

  Hehe.


Cute ring!


----------



## Blueberry12

jeshika said:


> *cts*!
> 
> Yay for your new phone, *Flip*! I love my iPhone to death! (despite yucky at&t reception)
> 
> *Love the jacket, blueberry!*
> 
> *NANI*, those are really hot on you! I'm totally jelly.


 

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely dresses *NANI*!

Both look fab on you!


----------



## Blueberry12

BattyBugs said:


> *lilflo*: Beautiful HL!
> *Michael*: You will find somewhere to wear them. Love the sparkles.
> *Awesome jacket, BlueBerry.*
> Love the ring, *Stephanie*.
> *Nani*: So hot in HL!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

louboutinlawyer said:


> *blueberry- great jacket!*
> 
> Lil and Nani- jeez, women, you look FAB in those HLs!! woo hoo!!


 

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you *jenay, jess, LL and heather* for the awsome compliments!
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'll keep the dark purple one because I like the color better and the lighter one is a little too loose (it was too easy to zip up for a HL )
> 
> *blueberry* your BAL jacket is fabulous!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *lilflo- *love the HL skirt and dress!
> 
> *michael- *those are some fab pants!!!
> 
> *blue- love your Bal jacket! *
> 
> *flip- *congrats on the new I Phone!
> 
> *steph- *great ring!
> 
> *nani- *oh I love the HL dresses!!!!


 

Thanx!


----------



## jenayb

michaelfranco said:


> My newest purchase/obsession, DSquared2 Glitter Jeans. Not sure where im gonna wear these too though!



Um, you will wear them _everywhere_!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Helllllloooo *Nani*!! You hottie!


----------



## BellaShoes

*michaelfranco*.. how very studio54!! LOVE!


----------



## Cityfashionista

VeryStylishGirl said:


> ETA:
> 
> *City *you be shopping!   That pony haired Bal bag sounds luscious



Thanks. She was pre-loved so she has some wear and a patch where her hair is thinning.Crybaby: My husband thinks she's horrid but I love her I also picked up my my Python Silverado & he was talking crap about her too.  I think she's perfect. 



gymangel812 said:


>


Beautiful!


Love the scarf!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> * d*, *city* - don't forget to post modeling pics of your new goodies !



I will try.



lilflobowl said:


> *Bella, *THAT IS AN AMAZING SCARF!!!!
> *
> jeshika*, your Coach buys are too cute! Love the mao mao dog the most!
> 
> *addct, *that clutch has to be my favourite Alexander McQueen design!Good score!
> *
> vhdos, *fellow HL lover, you know I think you look amazing in the dress right?
> *
> gymangel*, that bracelet is GORGEOUS!!! & the panda chain is too cute!
> 
> *Nhu Nhu*, love the scarf; it's gonna go well with so many things!
> 
> I just received a couple of my HL sale pieces in the mail; just waiting for one last one!
> 
> Hand painted gold mini-skirt:
> 
> 
> Red dress:



Amazing! They both look great on you!



michaelfranco said:


> My newest purchase/obsession, DSquared2 Glitter Jeans. Not sure where im gonna wear these too though!


Love it!


Blueberry12 said:


> I went to check out the Nathalie Schuterman sale for CL deals and ended up with this Balenciaga Moto Jacket.



I want that jacket so much! It looks great on you!



FlipDiver said:


> After almost 4 long years of using my first generation iPhone from 2007, waiting for Verizon to carry it so I can bundle all my services together, I finally switched over and upgraded to the iPhone 4 today!
> 
> Comparison pic attached.
> 
> *Verizon iPhone 4*


Congrats!



Stephanie*** said:


> *Blueburry*, you look great!!
> *lilflobowl*, what a gorgeous dress and you look faboulous!
> 
> 
> from the topshop website



Nice ring!



NANI1972 said:


> ^Awsome ring Stephanie!
> 
> Well know I have another new addiction....Herve Leger. These are two of the dresses I got, I will post more later.
> 
> Not sure if  'm keeping this one even though the color is gorgeous, this one is a little too tight on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one too! Fits great!


Both dresses look great on you!

Great purchases everyone! 

You all look fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

*nhu*  the scarf is deelish - congrats!
*lilflo* - you are stunning! both outfits totally different but you carry them off so well!
*michael* - sparkles!! they are so fab!
*blueberry* - the jacket fits you perfectly!
*steph* - that ring rocks!
*nani* - the dresses are gorgeous!

a bit of retail therapy today (thanks *lolita* for the tip on the MSF) from the wonder woman collection from M.A.C. - totally gorgeous colours.. it was really hard to pick which ones would come home.






and all of this wrapped in DC comic goodness? this geek could only take so much!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ ohhh pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Cityfashionista & Phipi!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Phi*, they are sooo pretty!! you _are_ wonder woman, so it's only appropriate.


----------



## NANI1972

phiphi said:


> *nhu* the scarf is deelish - congrats!
> *lilflo* - you are stunning! Both outfits totally different but you carry them off so well!
> *michael* - sparkles!! They are so fab!
> *blueberry* - the jacket fits you perfectly!
> *steph* - that ring rocks!
> *nani* - the dresses are gorgeous!
> 
> A bit of retail therapy today (thanks *lolita* for the tip on the msf) from the wonder woman collection from m.a.c. - totally gorgeous colours.. It was really hard to pick which ones would come home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all of this wrapped in dc comic goodness? This geek could only take so much!!!


 
i love this!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very happy M.A.C. colors, Phi. Congrats on the Wonder Woman score.


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ ohhh pretty!


 
it is super pretty *nakie*! this stuff sparrrkles!



louboutinlawyer said:


> *Phi*, they are sooo pretty!! you _are_ wonder woman, so it's only appropriate.


 
 you are just so sweet! thank you hun! 



NANI1972 said:


> i love this!!!!


 
*nani *- this line is very pretty! 



BattyBugs said:


> Very happy M.A.C. colors, Phi. Congrats on the Wonder Woman score.


 
thank you *batty*! there was so much to choose from too, the whole display section was tons of fun.


----------



## rdgldy

*phi,* what fun packaging!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yay, I love the Wonder Woman cosmetics *P!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Phi, love the MAC Wonder Woman line.. how fun!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay, so these were a steal!!! I have been to Nordstrom Rack two Saturdays in a row and they wheeled out these giant trash cans full of premier designer shoes while I was there... last weekend YSL, Fendi, Gucci, Prada, Dior... all in the 36-37 or 40+ range...

But today at the very same time..... I heard the wheels of the giant trash can... I raced over to the shoes and..... ONE lonely pair of ..... 

*Jimmy Choo OTK Chocolate Suede Boots*... $1395 down to $299, IN MY SIZE!!! The leather is incredible to the touch, like butter!


----------



## michellejy

Bella- Can I just borrow your legs for like a day?  Those look fantastic on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Bella- Can I just borrow your legs for like a day?  Those look fantastic on you.



Thank you!


----------



## jeshika

the boots look great on you, *Bella*! what a great deal! congrats!


----------



## maggiesze1

*Bella~* Love Love your Jimmy Choo boots!! They look Gorgeous on you! Congrats!

Here's my newest baby:

Chanel Fuchsia Patent Mini Flap!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so these were a steal!!! I have been to Nordstrom Rack two Saturdays in a row and they wheeled out these giant trash cans full of premier designer shoes while I was there... last weekend YSL, Fendi, Gucci, Prada, Dior... all in the 36-37 or 40+ range...
> 
> But today at the very same time..... I heard the wheels of the giant trash can... I raced over to the shoes and..... ONE lonely pair of .....
> 
> *Jimmy Choo OTK Chocolate Suede Boots*... $1395 down to $299, IN MY SIZE!!! The leather is incredible to the touch, like butter!


hachi machi mama you look HOT!


----------



## yazziestarr

maggiesze1 said:


> *Bella~* Love Love your Jimmy Choo boots!! They look Gorgeous on you! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newest baby:
> 
> Chanel Fuchsia Patent Mini Flap!!!


Maggie the fuchsia is delicious!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much jeshika, maggie and yazzie!


----------



## yazziestarr

gymangel812 said:


> i got myself two more H goodies ... oops lol. but at least i can use them more than my CLs :shame: ombre lizard collier de chien and panda keychain


gymangle your killing me, Im beggin you stop with the cuffs and bracelets!Each one gets better and better. I thought the last croc one was just top of the top gorgeous but this one is  too! I love cuffs and wrap bracelets in general...I think your pushing me to the H side. this one is really TDF!


----------



## jeshika

*Maggie*, those are super cute!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

went back a bit  in the thread and all I have to say is Im seriously jealous of how good everyone look in the Herve leger dresses!

well its not all I have to say

*NANI *the HLs look in incredible on you! 

*phi *i just went to MAC today to get the wonder woman stuff...the packaging is so cute!

*lilflobowl *love the hand painted gold skirt and the dress is smokin

*michealfranco *the sparkly theyre gonna look hot where ever yo wear them. 

congrats on the Iphone *flip*!

*stephanie *that ring is awsome.

*blueberry * thet bal moto jacket looks so buttery soft!

*Nhu *and *Bella *congrats on the AMQ scarves! I need to get one. thats definitely what I missing

*Jesh *I love the coach jewelry,especially the bow bracelet...I  bows and enamel jewelry

*Purse* your bal buys are always so amazing I live my bal dreams though your 
posts 

*Maggie *the electric blue bal clutch is amazing! love the color

*Fara *I love love love the peekaboo...did it arrive yet?

*vhdos *you look fabulous in the white HL!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you yazzie!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, yazzie and jeshika!


----------



## gymangel812

yazziestarr said:


> gymangle your killing me, Im beggin you stop with the cuffs and bracelets!Each one gets better and better. I thought the last croc one was just top of the top gorgeous but this one is  too! I love cuffs and wrap bracelets in general...I think your pushing me to the H side. this one is really TDF!



yes come over to the dark side the ombre lizard was re-released so i suggest you get it while it's still available



maggiesze1 said:


> *Bella~* Love Love your Jimmy Choo boots!! They look Gorgeous on you! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newest baby:
> 
> Chanel Fuchsia Patent Mini Flap!!!



bag twins! love the pink patent mini


----------



## maggiesze1

gymangel812 said:


> bag twins! love the pink patent mini



Yay!!! Isn't it just too cute in this color?


----------



## heatherB

*Bella*, I die over those boots...and the price 
*Maggie*, congrats on the pretty pink Chanel


----------



## Faraasha

yazziestarr said:


> *Fara *I love love love the peekaboo...did it arrive yet?




Not yet!... I will post pictures when it does though!


----------



## NANI1972

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, so many purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm,  HL. They look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, those jeans are insane! You should def. wear them out clubbing!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous! I waited and waited for the white iPhone 4 but it never came out  So now I'm hoping the iPhone 5 is released for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Fierce ring! Love it! Is it hard to bend your finger with that on? I've always wondered that about this style of ring.
> 
> 
> 
> these dresses! They look awesome on you! I'd say keep 'em both


Thank you!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *lilflo- *love the HL skirt and dress!
> 
> *michael- *those are some fab pants!!!
> 
> *blue-* love your Bal jacket!
> 
> *flip- *congrats on the new I Phone!
> 
> *steph- *great ring!
> 
> *nani- *oh I love the HL dresses!!!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> *lilflo*: Beautiful HL!
> *Michael*: You will find somewhere to wear them. Love the sparkles.
> Awesome jacket, *BlueBerry*.
> Love the ring, *Stephanie*.
> Thanks! I love them too, maybe a little too much!
> *Nani*: So hot in HL!


Oh, thank you!


Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely dresses *NANI*!
> 
> Both look fab on you!


 
Thanks!



BellaShoes said:


> Helllllloooo *Nani*!! You hottie!


 
Aw, thank you!


Love the scarf!



I will try.



Amazing! They both look great on you!


Love it!


I want that jacket so much! It looks great on you!


Congrats!



Nice ring!


Both dresses look great on you!

Great purchases everyone! 

You all look fabulous! [/QUOTE]

Thank you!



phiphi said:


> *nhu* the scarf is deelish - congrats!
> *lilflo* - you are stunning! both outfits totally different but you carry them
> *NANI *the HLs look in incredible on you!
> 
> 
> Thank you Yazzie!
> 
> Thank you evryone for the nice compliments!
> 
> *Bella *those JC OTK boots are smokin hot on you!
> 
> *maggie* I love the color of your new chanel!


----------



## NANI1972

Here is another HL purchase, yes I went a little crazy with the great sales! 







Just purchased this INC leather blazer (mmmm buttery soft).


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *heather* and *Nani*!

*Nani*, your HL dress looks wonderful on you! Your INC jacket is fab!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

phiphi said:


> *nhu*  the scarf is deelish - congrats!
> *lilflo* - you are stunning! both outfits totally different but you carry them off so well!
> *michael* - sparkles!! they are so fab!
> *blueberry* - the jacket fits you perfectly!
> *steph* - that ring rocks!
> *nani* - the dresses are gorgeous!
> 
> a bit of retail therapy today (thanks *lolita* for the tip on the MSF) from the wonder woman collection from M.A.C. - totally gorgeous colours.. it was really hard to pick which ones would come home.
> 
> 
> 
> and all of this wrapped in DC comic goodness? this geek could only take so much!!!



That's very cute!



BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so these were a steal!!! I have been to Nordstrom Rack two Saturdays in a row and they wheeled out these giant trash cans full of premier designer shoes while I was there... last weekend YSL, Fendi, Gucci, Prada, Dior... all in the 36-37 or 40+ range...
> 
> But today at the very same time..... I heard the wheels of the giant trash can... I raced over to the shoes and..... ONE lonely pair of .....
> 
> *Jimmy Choo OTK Chocolate Suede Boots*... $1395 down to $299, IN MY SIZE!!! The leather is incredible to the touch, like butter!



Beautiful boots!



maggiesze1 said:


> *Bella~* Love Love your Jimmy Choo boots!! They look Gorgeous on you! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newest baby:
> 
> Chanel Fuchsia Patent Mini Flap!!!



I love your Chanel!



NANI1972 said:


> Here is another HL purchase, yes I went a little crazy with the great sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased this INC leather blazer (mmmm buttery soft).



great outfits!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I just bought a Balenciaga Day bag.  I'm broke now.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

NANI1972 said:


> Here is another HL purchase, yes I went a little crazy with the great sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased this INC leather blazer (mmmm buttery soft).


Nani you smokin hotttttt girlfriend !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

maggiesze1 said:


> *Bella~* Love Love your Jimmy Choo boots!! They look Gorgeous on you! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newest baby:
> 
> Chanel Fuchsia Patent Mini Flap!!!


I saw this and tried it on , I was so in LOVE I just couldn't pull the trigger because of the price


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so these were a steal!!! I have been to Nordstrom Rack two Saturdays in a row and they wheeled out these giant trash cans full of premier designer shoes while I was there... last weekend YSL, Fendi, Gucci, Prada, Dior... all in the 36-37 or 40+ range...
> 
> But today at the very same time..... I heard the wheels of the giant trash can... I raced over to the shoes and..... ONE lonely pair of .....
> 
> *Jimmy Choo OTK Chocolate Suede Boots*... $1395 down to $299, IN MY SIZE!!! The leather is incredible to the touch, like butter!


*Bella  * those are so fierce n sexy !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

phiphi said:


> *nhu*  the scarf is deelish - congrats!
> *lilflo* - you are stunning! both outfits totally different but you carry them off so well!
> *michael* - sparkles!! they are so fab!
> *blueberry* - the jacket fits you perfectly!
> *steph* - that ring rocks!
> *nani* - the dresses are gorgeous!
> 
> a bit of retail therapy today (thanks *lolita* for the tip on the MSF) from the wonder woman collection from M.A.C. - totally gorgeous colours.. it was really hard to pick which ones would come home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and all of this wrapped in DC comic goodness? this geek could only take so much!!!


ooohhhhh headed over to Nordies today


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

lilflobowl said:


> *Bella, *THAT IS AN AMAZING SCARF!!!!
> *
> jeshika*, your Coach buys are too cute! Love the mao mao dog the most!
> 
> *addct, *that clutch has to be my favourite Alexander McQueen design!Good score!
> *
> vhdos, *fellow HL lover, you know I think you look amazing in the dress right?
> *
> gymangel*, that bracelet is GORGEOUS!!! & the panda chain is too cute!
> 
> *Nhu Nhu*, love the scarf; it's gonna go well with so many things!
> 
> I just received a couple of my HL sale pieces in the mail; just waiting for one last one!
> 
> Hand painted gold mini-skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red dress:


thanks babe , n OMG you look hot in your HL  I especially love the skirt so versatile


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

michaelfranco said:


> My newest purchase/obsession, DSquared2 Glitter Jeans. Not sure where im gonna wear these too though!


hottttttt!!!!! your so cute!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Blueberry12 said:


> I went to check out the Nathalie Schuterman sale for CL deals and ended up with this Balenciaga Moto Jacket.


amazing LOVE your Bal jacket ! I am so jelly


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats on your iphone *flip* and what a gorgeous ring *Steph*!


----------



## lilflobowl

*jesh, Stephanie***, louboutinlawyer, aoqtpi, dezynrbaglaydee, BattyBugs, Cityfashionista, phiphi, yazziestarr & adctd2onlnshpng,* thank you ladies! 

*Stephanie****, nice ring!
*phiphi*, the wonder woman packaging is too cute!!! Do you like reading the comics?
*Bella*, those BOOTS! TDF!
*maggiesze1*, absolutely love the Chanel flap! I was hoping to buy it when I went to Italy last December but they didn't have it  Enjoy it!


----------



## cts900

I am far, far behind but soooo impressed with everyone's lovely purchases!


----------



## singsongjones

BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so these were a steal!!! I have been to Nordstrom Rack two Saturdays in a row and they wheeled out these giant trash cans full of premier designer shoes while I was there... last weekend YSL, Fendi, Gucci, Prada, Dior... all in the 36-37 or 40+ range...
> 
> But today at the very same time..... I heard the wheels of the giant trash can... I raced over to the shoes and..... ONE lonely pair of .....
> 
> *Jimmy Choo OTK Chocolate Suede Boots*... $1395 down to $299, IN MY SIZE!!! The leather is incredible to the touch, like butter!


 
Wow, *Bella*, what a DEAL!!!! Congratulations on your gorgeous new boots


----------



## singsongjones

Everyone looks really great!!! Congrats to all


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much ladies!!!

I was just browsing and Jimmychoo.com still has the Jimmy Choo April Sue boots I scored at full price, $1395! As does Nordstroms!!!

http://www.jimmychoo.com/april/invt/247aprilsue/


----------



## heatherB

^That's awesome, *Bella*!


----------



## heatherB

^^BTW, who's holding your Chanel hostage?


----------



## BellaShoes

^Anns fabulous finds.....


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *Purse*!!! You go big!!! All of your Balenciagas are fab and love the Chanel!



  Thanks sweetie!  Your new boots?    Hubba hubba!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*jeshika*, love the Coach goodies!

*Bella*, your scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok finally I got some stuff to share
> I am in LOVE with Alexander McQueen my new obsession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last picture with my new LP spikes I got from a lovely seller on bonanza & my key chain I got for a  gift from my dear  friend that works at CL Corporate. I helped and gave them ideas for a successful launch of the e commerce site before it had launched and she didn't forget so I got this as a little token and as a BD gift



  OMG!  These are fabulous!


----------



## purseinsanity

vhdos said:


> Another new HL:
> View attachment 1319811



Va-va-voom!  You are stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

gymangel812 said:


> *Vhdos* your new HL is amazing!
> *adctd* : your LP spikes are amazing!
> 
> i got myself two more H goodies ... oops lol. but at least i can use them more than my CLs :shame: ombre lizard collier de chien and panda keychain



Ooooh, we're ombre cousins!  Don't you just love it!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Nhu Nhu said:


> *Jeshika* - your Coach goodies are so adorable!  I love the doggie keychain!
> 
> *BellaShoes* - Hi Bella!  I saw you over at the McQueen thread and congrats on your scarf!  Gorgeous!
> 
> *adctd2onlnshpng* - LOVE your McQueen clutches!!!  They are just exceptional art work!
> 
> *Vhdos* - You look amazing with your HL dress!
> 
> *gymangel812* - Beautiful H goodies!  Simply gorgeous!
> 
> I was over at the McQueen thread the other day and fell in love.  My first skull scarf   She's so soft and comforting.  I think she's my new adult blankie now



Gorgeous!  I have two en route myself.  Can't wait 'til they get here.  You wear yours so well!


----------



## purseinsanity

lilflobowl said:


> I just received a couple of my HL sale pieces in the mail; just waiting for one last one!
> 
> Hand painted gold mini-skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red dress:



Love them both!


----------



## purseinsanity

michaelfranco said:


> My newest purchase/obsession, DSquared2 Glitter Jeans. Not sure where im gonna wear these too though!



Ooooh, purdy!!!!  Love sparkly things!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Blueberry*, that jacket looks like it was made for you!

*Stephanie*, love the new ring!

*FlipDiver*, congrats on the new iPhone!


----------



## purseinsanity

*phiphi*, love the new MAC!

*NANI*, you look gorgeous in your new dresses!


----------



## purseinsanity

maggiesze1 said:


> *Bella~* Love Love your Jimmy Choo boots!! They look Gorgeous on you! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newest baby:
> 
> Chanel Fuchsia Patent Mini Flap!!!




Soooo cute!  I have this color in a WOC...so great for summer.  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my Valentine's Day gift from DH!  

My new Cartier Tank Francaise!!


----------



## stilly

*Bella* - I love those boots!!!

*NANI* - That leather blazer looks great with your sexy dress!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

thank you * purse *  OMG your new watch  I am on a ban right now so i can buy a watch also


----------



## singsongjones

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my Valentine's Day gift from DH!
> 
> My new Cartier Tank Francaise!!


 
What a great Valentine's Day gift!!! DH did a great job...Congrats!!


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my Valentine's Day gift from DH!
> 
> My new Cartier Tank Francaise!!



Wow, what a great hubby! Very nice!


----------



## Cityfashionista

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my Valentine's Day gift from DH!
> 
> My new Cartier Tank Francaise!!



That's nice! DH is a keeper.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *stilly*!!

*Purse*, gorgeous Cartier!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *purse* on both my scarf and boots!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Tonight's (2/13/11) RueLaLa Sunday Night style-a-thon had Halston Heritage!!!

I scored two pieces...

The Jet Black Cocktail Dress (SJP wore a coral color in SATC2)
Retail $395 Rue $89






Wool Cowl Neck Day Dress
Retail $345 Rue $69


----------



## SassySarah

Nice scores Bella!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> Tonight's (2/13/11) RueLaLa Sunday Night style-a-thon had Halston Heritage!!!
> 
> I scored two pieces...
> 
> The Jet Black Cocktail Dress (SJP wore a coral color in SATC2)
> Retail $395 Rue $89
> 
> ruelala.com/images/product/141166/1411663179_RLLD_1.jpg
> 
> Wool Cowl Neck Day Dress
> Retail $345 Rue $69
> 
> ruelala.com/images/product/141166/1411663183_RLLD_1.jpg



Whoa, amazing scores! Can't beat those prices!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*phiphi- *love wonder woman! 

*bella- *the choos are soooooo amazing!!!! love the Halston goodies too! 

*maggie- *I love the pink patent mini, congrats!!!

*nani- *the HL looks fabulous on you! great INC jacket!

*purse- *congrats gorgeous! we are watch twins! such a wonderful hubby you have!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks sweetie! DH truly is a sweetheart!


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> thank you *purse * OMG your new watch  I am on a ban right now so i can buy a watch also


 

  Thanks sweetie!  Which watch will you be getting?!


----------



## purseinsanity

*singsongjones*, thank you so much!

*aoqtpi*, you're too kind!  But DH is quite awesome, I have to admit!

*Cityfashionista and Bella*, merci beacoup for your sweet words!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Bella*: I love, love the JC boots!
*Maggie*: Your pink Chanel is very cute.
*Nani*: Love the latest HL!
*Purse:* Gorgeous watch!
*Bella*: Beautiful Halston! I should have checked RueLaLa tonight.


----------



## gymangel812

love everyone's new purchases!! nani, the HL looks awesome on you!!

my newest purchase (not Hermes for once, LOL) new (to me) chanel grey/taupe caviar e/w flap:


----------



## kett

So nice gymangel, that color is gorgeous


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks sweetie!  Which watch will you be getting?!


I wanted the rose gold daytona rolex but that will never happen unless I hit the lotto so I decided I would go with the 2 tone one that is 1/3 of the price of the rose gold   will be a while still though before I get it :cry:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's new purchases!! nani, the HL looks awesome on you!!
> 
> my newest purchase (not Hermes for once, LOL) new (to me) chanel grey/taupe caviar e/w flap:


congrats gym I love taupe its one of my favorite colors so versatile


----------



## jeshika

Nice color, *gym*!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Tonight's (2/13/11) RueLaLa Sunday Night style-a-thon had Halston Heritage!!!
> 
> I scored two pieces...
> 
> The Jet Black Cocktail Dress (SJP wore a coral color in SATC2)
> Retail $395 Rue $89
> 
> ruelala.com/images/product/141166/1411663179_RLLD_1.jpg
> 
> Wool Cowl Neck Day Dress
> Retail $345 Rue $69
> 
> ruelala.com/images/product/141166/1411663183_RLLD_1.jpg


hottttt buys Bella  you know the cowl neck dress is going to be smoking with your MBBs babe!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sooo behind here (a vacation didn't help)... going waaay back!!

*Purse/P* - What an AMAZING Bal haul!!  LOVE the fuchsia WOC, too!  Beautiful Miu Miu flats as well!  Everything you buy kicks ass, haha.   Oooooh, what a sweet DH you have!!  Love the tank (we're twins)! 

*Bella*, beautiful scarf!  Ooooh, and those JCs are amazing... what a find!   Great rue scores too!!  Especially love the black wool dress!

*jeshika* - Such cute Coach goodies!

*adctd* - What amazing McQueen clutches!  Dying over the LP Spikes too!

*vhdos* - HL was made for you!  Smokin hot! 

*gym *- Fab H cuff and super cute key chain!  Love the taupe caviar e/w!! 

*nhu nhu -* Well, as far as adult blankies go, you got one of the chicest ones possible!

*lilflo* - Wow, you look amazing in your HL skirt and dress! 

*michaelfranco* - Ahh, those are SO fun!!! 

*Blueberry* - Your new Bal jacket looks fabulous on you! 

*Flip* - Oooooh, congrats on getting the new iPhone!  I'm with you... used nothing but the iPhone since getting the first generation way back when as a gift (then upgraded to a 3G - well, took my moms - and got the 4 this summer)!  It's the best! 

*Stephanie *- What a fun ring!

*Nani *- Ohhhh, you look awesome in your HLs!!   The INC blazer looks great with your black one!!

*P* - Love the wonder woman haul!!  The packaging is so fun!  I picked up the electric blue makeup case!

*maggie* - I LOVE fuchsia!!   Your mini is adorable!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some new (and not so new... just never got around to posting) stuff!  Will post more this week! 

NL sweater dress (sale find)!





NL leopard (lil hesitant bout this but a black cardi and shoes will prob tone it down a bit) dress (total steal)!





RT (Rebecca Taylor) navy dress (steal)!





A few Bendels goodies!








So comfy (wore it all day) and sparkly!





11P purple patent brilliant WOC (looooove the color)!!  Prob closest to this: 





With flash:


----------



## singsongjones

^^^ I love _*EVERYTHING*_, especially the sweater dress and ofcourse that purple patent CHANEL, honey!

And *GYMANGEL*, I am over here dying over your new Chanel


----------



## missgiannina

LV vernis Alma pm


----------



## aoqtpi

missgiannina said:


> LV vernis Alma pm



Very nice! Love this colour!


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's new purchases!! nani, the HL looks awesome on you!!
> 
> my newest purchase (not Hermes for once, LOL) new (to me) chanel grey/taupe caviar e/w flap:



Mmmm, I DIE for Chanel 


fieryfashionist said:


> Some new (and not so new... just never  got around to posting) stuff!  Will post more this week!
> 
> NL sweater dress (sale find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL leopard (lil hesitant bout this but a black cardi and shoes will prob tone it down a bit) dress (total steal)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RT (Rebecca Taylor) navy dress (steal)!
> 
> 
> A few Bendels goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So comfy (wore it all day) and sparkly!
> 
> 
> 11P purple patent brilliant WOC (looooove the color)!!  Prob closest to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:



Wow, great buys! My favourites are the second dress and the WOC! Congrats!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Fiery and Gym love your chanels!  I have have been lusting for a WOC since time immemorial (yes literally since the beginning of time ).  


This Madewell dress as a vain day gift for myself 


http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G...35032902_p1_v1_m56577569832090451_254x500.jpg


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> *Bella*: I love, love the JC boots!
> *Maggie*: Your pink Chanel is very cute.
> *Nani*: Love the latest HL!
> *Purse:* Gorgeous watch!
> *Bella*: Beautiful Halston! I should have checked RueLaLa tonight.


 
Thanks *BattyBugs*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I wanted the rose gold daytona rolex but that will never happen unless I hit the lotto so I decided I would go with the 2 tone one that is 1/3 of the price of the rose gold  will be a while still though before I get it :cry:


 

The RG is beautiful but so is the two tone!!  Can't wait until you get it!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lovely Chanel you got there *gymangel*!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> Sooo behind here (a vacation didn't help)... going waaay back!!
> 
> *Purse/P* - What an AMAZING Bal haul!! LOVE the fuchsia WOC, too! Beautiful Miu Miu flats as well! Everything you buy kicks ass, haha.  Oooooh, what a sweet DH you have!! Love the tank (we're twins)!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks *fiery*!!!  I love all your purchases!  That purple patent WOC is TDF!  And you always look amazing in all of your dresses...you'd be so much fun to go shopping with!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Love everything!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*misgiannina*:  I LOVE the Alma!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*gym- *gorgeous Chanel, I love the color!

*fiery- *you get me every time! lovely new buys! the purple WOC is just stunning!!!!

*missg- *the alma is beautiful! 

*vsg- *very cute dress!


----------



## Faraasha

Loving all the great new stuff girls!! 

Finally... My Bag is here!!... 

Excuse the bad phone photos! :shame:


----------



## phiphi

thank you *rdgldy, duke, bella, yazzie, city, adctd, lilflo* (yea, i read the comics and watch the cartoons with my kids lol..), *purseinsanity, dezy, fiery*! 

*maggie* - love the mini - that colour is deelish.
*nani* - great additions - love the jacket!
*gym* - your e/w is the perfect neutral!
*bella* - great score on the boots and dresses!
*fiery* - another fiiine haul! but i really love the purple woc!
*purse* your DH is such a dear. what a gorgeous watch!


----------



## Stacy31

missgiannina said:


> LV vernis Alma pm


 


gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Sassy, aoqtpi, dezy, fiery, adtcd* and *batty*!

My RueLaLa Halston Heritage pieces arrived today!! Fastest RueLaLa shipping I have ever seen!! Both the cocktail dress and the cowl sweater are fabulous! For reference the cowl sweater 'dress' is not so much a dress on my 5'10 bod... try a tunic... 

Wearing my Choos tomorrow!! Pics soon!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*gym*, love your grey Chanel!

*fiery*, I know I have told you before..but I love your hair! Gorgeous Chanel and hair baubles!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *phiphi*!!

*MissG*, gorgeous LV Alma!!

*Fara*, lovely Fendi!


----------



## ::Nicole::

my latest purchase, a pair of ferragamo ribes 70 loto light pink patent


----------



## singsongjones

^^^Cute, *Nicole*!!


----------



## ::Nicole::

thanks  when i saw this on display, i fell in love.. with the cute lil bow and color



singsongjones said:


> ^^^Cute, *Nicole*!!


----------



## phiphi

*missgianna* the alma is GORGEOUS!!

*nicole* - those are so freaking adorable!! i always wondered how sizing was with ferragamos?


----------



## heatherB

^ I take my US size in Ferragamo.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh gorgeous Ferragamos!


----------



## singsongjones

heatherB said:


> ^ I take my US size in Ferragamo.


 
Good to know...I like their colorful flats that came out a while back...


----------



## Cityfashionista

Gorgeous additions ladies.

I just bought 3 pairs of Roberto Cavalli jeans. He's one of my favorite designers.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Nicole great Ferrangamo's!! I love that little bow  I have a vintage pair of silver and white crossover sandals from him that I adore


----------



## aoqtpi

Faraasha said:


> Loving all the great new stuff girls!!
> 
> Finally... My Bag is here!!...
> 
> Excuse the bad phone photos! :shame:
> 
> View attachment 1327935
> 
> 
> View attachment 1327936



Great purse! So practical, esp. in a neutral colour!



::Nicole:: said:


> my latest purchase, a pair of ferragamo ribes 70 loto light pink patent



Oooh, love the bows!


----------



## Faraasha

aoqtpi said:


> Great purse! So practical, esp. in a neutral colour!



Thank you hun!


----------



## ::Nicole::

for me the sizing is the same as the CL.. half a size bigger as i got wide feet and long toes.. and the ferragamo is in D cut which just suits me perfectly

thanks for all the compliments.. yea, i'm in love with the ferragamo now.. next will be the head bands! or another pair of varina


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Faraasha* - your Fendi is TDF!  Gorgeous!
*Nicole* - What a beautiful pair!  Congrats!  
*Bella* - did you get the McQueen scarf you wanted?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

maggiesze1 said:


> *Bella~* Love Love your Jimmy Choo boots!! They look Gorgeous on you! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newest baby:
> 
> Chanel Fuchsia Patent Mini Flap!!!



Love this bag !!! we are twins!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Faraasha- *love the Fendi, great color! 

*nicole- *very cute! 

*city- *congrats!!!


----------



## archygirl

Went to Duet in Livingston yesterday, and Lynn has a lot of Hermes scarves in ($160-210) as well as a limited edition Birkin (7,500). This is what I picked up, could not resist! Hermes Jungle Love scarf, 35x35


----------



## singsongjones

^^^Great scarf!!


----------



## icecreamom

^ That's one stunning scarf!


----------



## purseinsanity

missgiannina said:


> LV vernis Alma pm



Beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Faraasha said:


> Loving all the great new stuff girls!!
> 
> Finally... My Bag is here!!...
> 
> Excuse the bad phone photos! :shame:
> 
> View attachment 1327935
> 
> 
> View attachment 1327936



Ooooh, love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

phiphi said:


> thank you *rdgldy, duke, bella, yazzie, city, adctd, lilflo* (yea, i read the comics and watch the cartoons with my kids lol..), *purseinsanity, dezy, fiery*!
> 
> *maggie* - love the mini - that colour is deelish.
> *nani* - great additions - love the jacket!
> *gym* - your e/w is the perfect neutral!
> *bella* - great score on the boots and dresses!
> *fiery* - another fiiine haul! but i really love the purple woc!
> *purse* your DH is such a dear. what a gorgeous watch!



Thanks *phiphi*!


----------



## purseinsanity

::Nicole:: said:


> my latest purchase, a pair of ferragamo ribes 70 loto light pink patent



Love these!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> Went to Duet in Livingston yesterday, and Lynn has a lot of Hermes scarves in ($160-210) as well as a limited edition Birkin (7,500). This is what I picked up, could not resist! Hermes Jungle Love scarf, 35x35



Soooo pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

I love LV Stoles and got tired of waiting for the new SS Leopard colors to come out (if ever!)...so I bought two of the Ikat stoles.    Here they are in Moutard and Noir:


----------



## purseinsanity

I love how these LV Stoles look with Balenciaga Moto jackets!  Here they are with the Khaki and Black jackets:


----------



## purseinsanity

I went pretty scarf crazy recently!  Here are the others:

Alexander McQueen:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Missoni:


----------



## archygirl

purseinsanity said:


> And Missoni:



Ahhhh purseinsanity your scarves are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great finds...


----------



## archygirl

thanks everyone for your comments. got a great deal today, mk hamilton satchel, 30%off.....was mis-shelved and the SA was nice enough to give me discount


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so far behind on this thread. Don't you just hate getting behind? Congrats ladies, on your lovely additions. The Vernis Alma is TDF. Love the scarves & the new MK & Fendi bags.


----------



## gymangel812

purseinsanity said:


> I love LV Stoles and got tired of waiting for the new SS Leopard colors to come out (if ever!)...so I bought two of the Ikat stoles.    Here they are in Moutard and Noir:


love those! i need to get myself a LV stole...


----------



## bling*lover

Love all your new scarves *purse*, they are gogeous, congrats!


----------



## cts900

I am in awe of each and every purchase! You ladies blow me away!


----------



## aoqtpi

archygirl said:


> Went to Duet in Livingston yesterday, and Lynn  has a lot of Hermes scarves in ($160-210) as well as a limited edition  Birkin (7,500). This is what I picked up, could not resist! Hermes  Jungle Love scarf, 35x35



Beautiful image!



purseinsanity said:


> I love LV Stoles and got tired of waiting for the new SS Leopard  colors to come out (if ever!)...so I bought two of the Ikat stoles.    Here they are in Moutard and Noir:


 
 Beauty! I've been lusting over these stoles!




archygirl said:


> thanks everyone for your comments. got a great  deal today, mk hamilton satchel, 30%off.....was mis-shelved and the SA  was nice enough to give me discount


 
 Wow, what a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Great purchases *Archy* & *Purses*

I need some scarfs. Those are beautiful. 

I did a little shopping today.

I bought 2 Catherine Maladrino dresses
1 DVF dress
1 DKNY dress
2 BCGB tops
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs top
1 Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses
1 Tahari suit
1 Robert Rodreguiz top
1 See by Chloe dress
1 Theory dress
5 pair of Spanx stocking
& 3 bags of Godiva chocolates


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> Ahhhh purseinsanity your scarves are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great finds...



  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> thanks everyone for your comments. got a great deal today, mk hamilton satchel, 30%off.....was mis-shelved and the SA was nice enough to give me discount



LOVE the pop of color!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> I'm so far behind on this thread. Don't you just hate getting behind? Congrats ladies, on your lovely additions. The Vernis Alma is TDF. Love the scarves & the new MK & Fendi bags.



Thanks *Batty*!


----------



## purseinsanity

gymangel812 said:


> love those! i need to get myself a LV stole...



Thank you *gymangel*!  You definitely should!  They're soooo soft!


----------



## purseinsanity

*bling lover and aoqtpi*,


----------



## purseinsanity

Cityfashionista said:


> Great purchases *Archy* & *Purses*
> 
> I need some scarfs. Those are beautiful.
> 
> I did a little shopping today.
> 
> I bought 2 Catherine Maladrino dresses
> 1 DVF dress
> 1 DKNY dress
> 2 BCGB tops
> 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs top
> 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses
> 1 Tahari suit
> 1 Robert Rodreguiz top
> 1 See by Chloe dress
> 1 Theory dress
> 5 pair of Spanx stocking
> & 3 bags of Godiva chocolates



  What a haul!  Would love to see pictures!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Cityfashionista said:


> Great purchases *Archy* & *Purses*
> 
> I need some scarfs. Those are beautiful.
> 
> I did a little shopping today.
> 
> I bought 2 Catherine Maladrino dresses
> 1 DVF dress
> 1 DKNY dress
> 2 BCGB tops
> 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs top
> 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses
> 1 Tahari suit
> 1 Robert Rodreguiz top
> 1 See by Chloe dress
> 1 Theory dress
> 5 pair of Spanx stocking
> & 3 bags of Godiva chocolates



Busy girl!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## singsongjones

Congratulations to everyone all of the great purchases posted

And *City*, you gotta give us some modeling pics!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*archy- *fantasic H scarf!! and wonderful bag!

*purse- *wow scarf explosion! they are all stunning!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

ok so i want to buy this clutch or attempt to win it but i want to make sure its a authentic Knuckle clutch. I posted in the mcqueen authenticate thread but nothing. any advise?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250772479579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BellaShoes

^ the fact that the seller sold the same exact clutch on Dec 19th and feedback posted on Feb 16th makes me nervous yet the bag is available again today? 

The other oddity, I have never seen the white paper tag inside any McQueen clutch online or modeled by other tPF'ers...

It seems shady, just my opinion.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thanks BELLA, wow you are good! didnt even think to look at the feedback. guess I should just save a few more pennies and buy from a trusted seller or Retail. Hate knockoffs and the sellers!:censor:


----------



## BellaShoes

It looks like the photos show that white tag as an actual authenticity card not attached to the bag itself.

My concern still lies with the differences in the stock/secondary photos, the feedback on the same bag just 5 days ago which originally sold on Dec 19th along with the low starting price for a $1400 clutch.


----------



## crystalhowlett

yes and the color is different between the 2 sets of pictures. Also the feedback is concerning. thank you Bella, I'm just gonna move on, even though its cute, rather find a  knuckle clutch without any red flags.


----------



## jenayb

I saw these months ago at Nordstrom and couldn't stomach the $1k+ price tag. So when these popped up on The Outnet the other day for $328... SOLD! 

Picturse just don't do these justice!


----------



## cts900

^^LOVE! What a deal!


----------



## phiphi

fabulous buys ladies - i apologize for the blanket statement, but there are so many great posts i'm getting sensory overload!


----------



## kett

So gorgeous, what a snag!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jenaywins said:


> I saw these months ago at Nordstrom and couldn't stomach the $1k+ price tag. So when these popped up on The Outnet the other day for $328... SOLD!
> 
> Picturse just don't do these justice!



those are hotttttt!!!!!! so perfect for summer !


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> those are hotttttt!!!!!! so perfect for summer !



Thanks lover!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

crystalhowlett said:


> ok so i want to buy this clutch or attempt to win it but i want to make sure its a authentic Knuckle clutch. I posted in the mcqueen authenticate thread but nothing. any advise?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250772479579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




I would not advise purchasing any AMQ clutches off of the bay until we have someone authenticating them. There are counterfeits now being produced and one person bought 6 AMQ clutches from zappos recently and returned all 6 without the AMQ boxes, tags and care booklets  I wonder what that individual was going to do with that stuff


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Cityfashionista said:


> Great purchases *Archy* & *Purses*
> 
> I need some scarfs. Those are beautiful.
> 
> I did a little shopping today.
> 
> I bought 2 Catherine Maladrino dresses
> 1 DVF dress
> 1 DKNY dress
> 2 BCGB tops
> 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs top
> 1 Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses
> 1 Tahari suit
> 1 Robert Rodreguiz top
> 1 See by Chloe dress
> 1 Theory dress
> 5 pair of Spanx stocking
> & 3 bags of Godiva chocolates




wow what a haul don't forget to post pics ! sharing is caring


----------



## BellaShoes

Super fabulous Jenay!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

archygirl said:


> thanks everyone for your comments. got a great deal today, mk hamilton satchel, 30%off.....was mis-shelved and the SA was nice enough to give me discount



Congrats Archy ! so perfect for summer time


----------



## BellaShoes

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I would not advise purchasing any AMQ clutches off of the bay until we have someone authenticating them. There are counterfeits now being produced and one person bought 6 AMQ clutches from zappos recently and returned all 6 without the AMQ boxes, tags and care booklets  I wonder what that individual was going to do with that stuff



That particular auction was really sketchy.


----------



## jenayb

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I would not advise purchasing any AMQ clutches off of the bay until we have someone authenticating them. There are counterfeits now being produced and one person bought 6 AMQ clutches from zappos recently and returned all 6 without the AMQ boxes, tags and care booklets  I wonder what that individual was going to do with that stuff



I absolutely agree!!!

Hmm. I wonder who has been into the AMQ clutches long enough to authenticate... 


*Bella*, thank you!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Purse* - Oh em gee woman love love love all your scarves  
*Archy*- Love your new hermes scarf ! I think I need one also 
*Nicole*- Congrats on the Ferragamos 
*Farasha* - Love the peek a boo ! so timeless! 
*missgiana*- Congrats on the alma I love the color ! 
*Fiery*- beautiful Dresses! love all your new accessories but your chanel patnet woc  love!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> That particular auction was really sketchy.



*Bella* your ziggy (the jailhouse thingy) cracks me up :lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> I absolutely agree!!!
> 
> Hmm. I wonder who has been into the AMQ clutches long enough to authenticate...
> 
> 
> *Bella*, thank you!



There is a McQueen Scarf Authentication thread that is always DEAD! All questions, no replies...


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> There is a McQueen Scarf Authentication thread that is always DEAD! All questions, no replies...



Hmmm.... We need someone!


----------



## BellaShoes

Well, here we go... there is a thread!

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-alexander-mcqueen-clutch-652597.html


----------



## jenayb

^^ Get in there, experts!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *those are so fab and what a deal! 

*bella- *shopping intervention? NOW?! How will you handle our outing on Sunday? 

Speaking of the great Alexander McQueen, I have a gorgeous reveal to do, just need to take some pics! 

And yes we totally need experts that actually reply to authentication requests in a timely manner. I think I have gotten spoiled here in the CL thread with wonderful quick replies!


----------



## clothingguru

*faraasha:* LOVE that color of the fendi! Congrats! 

*nicole*: Beautiful pair congrats! 

*missg*: That LV.... Gorgeous! 

*fiery:* I always LOVE your hauls! The head bands! The dress...all of it i love on you!!! Congrats! 

*jenay:* SO CUTE!!! Love them! 

*archy:* Love the bag! 

*purse:* LOVE the AMQ scarfs and the LV ones!!!!  

*Gym*: Gorgeous color of chanel! Congrats! 

*bella:* Love the Cocktail dresses cant wait to see them on you!


----------



## clothingguru

Here are a few new purchases. Im too lazy to take pics of my non CL purchases but i was bored today  (Excuse the dark pics im taking the pics myself)
*1. Wilfred Dress - Pink silk*









*2. Tiffany's Key Necklace (Gift) *


----------



## jenayb

Super cute dress, *CG* - and I lurrrve that necklace!!


----------



## SassySarah

clothingguru said:


> Here are a few new purchases. Im too lazy to take pics of my non CL purchases but i was bored today  (Excuse the dark pics im taking the pics myself)
> *1. Wilfred Dress - Pink silk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tiffany's Key Necklace (Gift) *



Love the necklace and the dress!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*purse* WOW I really love the ikat stoles with those jackets! I need one of those jackets!


----------



## BellaShoes

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Bella* your ziggy (the jailhouse thingy) cracks me up :lolots:



Sad... you laughing at my imprisonment... not nice ()


----------



## BellaShoes

_Sooooooooo_, before my imprisonment.... I did have a little fun with Chanel..... 

Wanna see?


----------



## BellaShoes

CG, Love the Tiffany Key necklace!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Chanel Brooklyn Patchwork Cabas Tote*!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the car....






At the office....






On ME!!!!











I am in handbag heaven, the leather is divine.. so buttery soft. The original owner never carried it so it is brand new! I absolutely love it!! 

Out of the box, I thought OMG, it's huge!! But then, surprisingly, wears exactly like my beloved Balenciaga Work!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Bella* that's gorgeous!


----------



## SassySarah

OMG Bella I'm in !!! congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *LVO* and *Sassy*!! 

*Sassy*, love your new cabinet!


----------



## cts900

*Bella*: You and your Chanel leave me breathless.  

*CG*: Great buys.  The pink of your Wilfred is gorgeous.


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: You and your Chanel leave me breathless.


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I saw these months ago at Nordstrom and  couldn't stomach the $1k+ price tag. So when these popped up on The  Outnet the other day for $328... SOLD!
> 
> Picturse just don't do these justice!



Wow, lovely, and what an amazing price!



clothingguru said:


> Here are a few new purchases. Im too lazy  to take pics of my non CL purchases but i was bored today  (Excuse the dark pics im taking the pics myself)
> *1. Wilfred Dress - Pink silk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Tiffany's Key Necklace (Gift) *



I love the colour of that dress! And what a wonderful gift; can't go wrong with Tiffany's!



BellaShoes said:


> *Chanel Brooklyn Patchwork Cabas Tote*!!!! forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/w00t2.gif
> 
> In the car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in handbag heaven, the leather is divine.. so buttery soft. The original owner never carried it so it is brand new! I absolutely love it!!
> 
> Out of the box, I thought OMG, it's huge!! But then, surprisingly, wears exactly like my beloved Balenciaga Work!



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*Bella* - Love love love your new chanel bag and especially the AMQ scarf ! 
*CG*- love the color of your new dress n your new tiffany necklace 
*Dezy* - hurry up woman I've been waiting on your AMQ reveal :couch:


----------



## jenayb

Lovely, *Bella*!!

I've been considering a Chanel of my own... Your pictures couldn't have come at a better time!


----------



## clothingguru

*jenay, sassy, bella, cts, aoqtpi, adctd*: Thank you so much ladies! 
*
Bella:*  OMG love LOVE love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## phiphi

great buys *cg*

welcome to chanel *bella*!! is this the start of a new addiction?


----------



## singsongjones

jenaywins said:


> Lovely, *Bella*!!
> 
> I've been considering a Chanel of my own... Your pictures couldn't have come at a better time!


 
Go for it!! But I must warn you; once you go Chanel, it's hard to go back


----------



## singsongjones

*Bella*, I absolutely love your Cabas...so roomy and will be great carry-all for summer.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *aoqtpi, adctd *(on both notes), *jenay, CG, phi*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *singsong*!


----------



## jenayb

singsongjones said:


> Go for it!! But I must warn you; once you go Chanel, it's hard to go back


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Dezy* - hurry up woman I've been waiting on your AMQ reveal :couch:


 
Ok I'm here!!!! but first....

*cg- *love the goodies! the pink dress is so perfect for Spring!!!

*bellllaaaa- *the Chanel is so perfect on you! gorgeous! 

*jenay- *you will love Chanel, but it's a very slippery slope. You start with thinking "Just one and I'll be content" soon you have a wish list going


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

So I have been dreaming of owning a piece of art and fashion history by the amazing Alexander McQueen. After telling myself to keep waiting for the "right one" I saw this stunning piece of artwork on the PurseBlog. 10 seconds later I was on NAP and a few days later I was holding this gorgeous clutch. 






















I am hoping the color is as versatile as I think it is, because I want this clutch to go with as many outfits as possible. I think it stands out, but also won't clash with a lot of what I have. I still can't believe it's mine 
Special thanks to *carlinha *for all the info about sizing and giving me the push I needed. And of course to *bella *all her stunning McQueen scarves finally got to me!


----------



## NANI1972

Dezzzzzy! Congrats! I want one of these soooo bad! It's FAB-U-LOUS! I lovvvves it!


----------



## gymangel812

*Bella* - love the Chanel, I've never seen it before. Welcome to the Chanel side.... 
*Dezy* - Love the mcq clutch. where is everyone finding these mcq clutches?!? i may need to get one....

my two recent purchases:
LV zippy coin purse in epi cassis (went through too much work to get this, moral of the story, don't call the LV 800 number for help finding something, just go straight to a store, the SAs are much more helpful)




the awesome pink interior attracted me to it:





and... wait for it....





my first mac!!! got the new MBP that came out today!!! it's so pretty. i'm trying to set it up but can't get the wireless network password right, lol.


----------



## singsongjones

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ok I'm here!!!! but first....
> 
> *cg- *love the goodies! the pink dress is so perfect for Spring!!!
> 
> *bellllaaaa- *the Chanel is so perfect on you! gorgeous!
> 
> *jenay- *you will love Chanel, but it's a very slippery slope. *You start with thinking "Just one and I'll be content" soon you have a wish list going*


 
OMG, yes!!!! This is so true!!! All I wanted was one little purse...now, I want them all, and with the price increases (and my growing CL habit) its hard...what ever happened to the days of the $1595 medium??????


----------



## singsongjones

*Dezy*-I love the color of your AMQ clutch...stunning!

*Gymangel*-Such a pretty color...I love it! Congrats


----------



## jenayb

*DEZY* OMG!!!  It's so beautiful, I can't take it! My eyes, my eyes!!

So funny that you would post that today, as I picked up a little something green myself today! 

I just can't get an accurate reflection of the colour but this pic is as close as it gets.....


----------



## Faraasha

OMG! Love the Balenciaga! 

and the Alexander McQueen Clutch!! So lovely!! I need to get me one some day...


I got a dress today... From theOutnet... well actually I just bought right now... Its for a cousin's wedding in a few months... What do you guys think?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nani- *thank you!!!!

*gym- *love your epi wallet! the color is so pretty! thank you so much! I found mine on the Net-a-Porter International site, which came out cheaper then buying it here. Only reason I decided to go for it and save some $$$

*ssj- *thank you!!!

*jenay- *lol this is too funny! they are almost the same color! love your Bal bag it's gorgeous! thank you so much! it's soooooo pretty in real life!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*faraasha- *thank you so much! the dress is so pretty!


----------



## jenayb

*faraasha* I love the dress!!


----------



## Faraasha

*Dezy & Jenay *  Thank you!


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I have been dreaming of owning a piece of art and fashion history by the amazing Alexander McQueen. After telling myself to keep waiting for the "right one" I saw this stunning piece of artwork on the PurseBlog. 10 seconds later I was on NAP and a few days later I was holding this gorgeous clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping the color is as versatile as I think it is, because I want this clutch to go with as many outfits as possible. I think it stands out, but also won't clash with a lot of what I have. I still can't believe it's mine
> Special thanks to *carlinha *for all the info about sizing and giving me the push I needed. And of course to *bella *all her stunning McQueen scarves finally got to me!



This is beautiful! Congrats!



gymangel812 said:


> *Bella* - love the Chanel, I've never seen it before. Welcome to the Chanel side....
> *Dezy* - Love the mcq clutch. where is everyone finding these mcq clutches?!? i may need to get one....
> 
> my two recent purchases:
> LV zippy coin purse in epi cassis (went through too much work to get  this, moral of the story, don't call the LV 800 number for help finding  something, just go straight to a store, the SAs are much more helpful)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the awesome pink interior attracted me to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first mac!!! got the new MBP that came out today!!! it's so pretty.  i'm trying to set it up but can't get the wireless network password  right, lol.



Ohh, we're like cousins-twice-removed or something  I have the Cassis Speedy 30 and last year's MBP! Love both of these!



jenaywins said:


> *DEZY* OMG!!!  It's so beautiful, I can't take it! My eyes, my eyes!!
> 
> So funny that you would post that today, as I picked up a little something green myself today!
> 
> I just can't get an accurate reflection of the colour but this pic is as close as it gets.....



Your BBag is beautiful J'enay! What a fun and versatile colour!


----------



## gymangel812

singsongjones said:


> OMG, yes!!!! This is so true!!! All I wanted was one little purse...now, I want them all, and with the price increases (and my growing CL habit) its hard...what ever happened to the days of the $1595 medium??????


should have invested in chanel then. actually would have made money!!

*aoqtpi* - great minds think alike  you must have great taste!


----------



## cts900

*Faraasha*: I think that is lovely. Beautiful color! 

*gym*: How exciting . HUGE congrats and welcome to the Mac side! 

*dezy*: She is a beauty.  And yes, a true work of art. 

*jenay*: Little mama, where is your pic?  I can't see it...


----------



## jenayb

So weird, where did it go...??


----------



## cts900

^^O.M.F.G.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^O.M.F.G.


----------



## cts900

She really is gorgeous, *jenay*.  The color is glorious.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, love bug! 

My Barneys handbags SA text me earlier this week and said that she got a shipment and had held something back for me as soon as she unpacked it. She knows me so well.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> So weird, where did it go...??



This colour looks amazing with RGGH! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *dezy* and *gym*!!

*Dezy*, I think I have been stalking your AMQ clutch in every thread!! It's gorgeous, congrats!!!

*Gym*, love your wallet and the MacBook... fabulous!

Pretty dress *fara*!


----------



## jenayb

hazeltt said:


> This colour looks amazing with RGGH! Congrats!



Thank you!! I just love RGGH.....


----------



## ochie

*Dezy-* Congrats! I love It! I have it in red! Did you just  at it when you got it? I've been starring at mine for the whole first day when I got it.. 

*Gym* I've been a fan of LV,  congrats on your MAC book.

*jenay- *congrats! I love the shade of green..


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Thanks, love bug!
> 
> My Barneys handbags SA text me earlier this week and said that she got a shipment and had held something back for me as soon as she unpacked it. She knows me so well.



That is so cute! How sweet and enabling of her .


----------



## LVOEnyc

singsongjones said:


> OMG, yes!!!! This is so true!!! All I wanted was one little purse...now, I want them all, and with the price increases (and my growing CL habit) its hard...what ever happened to the days of the $1595 medium??????



I wish those days were still around! After a $3700 Maxi and $800 wallet in the past few months, it hurts!


----------



## clothingguru

*phiphi:* Thank you!

*dez*: thank you! AND OMGGGGGGGG i LOVE that AMQ! I saw it on NAP and i am in love with the color!!!! Congrats! 

*gym:* Macbook PRO! LOVE it! And the wallet! 

*Jenay:* OMG love the BBAG!!!!! Love that color! SOooooo gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## singsongjones

*Faraasha*, that dress is gorgy!! You will definitely be the belle of the ball


----------



## singsongjones

LVOEnyc said:


> I wish those days were still around! After a $3700 Maxi and $800 wallet in the past few months, it hurts!


 
Its hurting me not to have my coveted maxi!!! I want one soo bad, but I can't stop spending on other wants....geesh!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*aoqtpi- *thank you!!!!!

*cts- *thank you honey!!

*bella- *thank you love! 

*ochie- *yay clutch cousins! It's so stunning and I really love the color! 

*cg- *thanks doll!


----------



## LVOEnyc

singsongjones said:


> Its hurting me not to have my coveted maxi!!! I want one soo bad, but I can't stop spending on other wants....geesh!



I use this bag all the time. It's perfect!!! You should get one, you won't regret it in the least. Well, maybe when you have $4000 on your credit card that you're still trying to pay off because you keep buying other stuff with your paychecks.......... just sayin. LOL!


----------



## FlipDiver

^ITA!  I got a caviar Maxi last month before the price increase and while they still carried the single flap, which is less than the double (and better, IMO, b/c it's easier to get inside than a double).  I love mine!


----------



## Dessye

Congrats on your lovely purchases ladies!!! I'm too behind to post individually   Chanel   My goal this year is a black patent medium Flap.


----------



## Cityfashionista

clothingguru said:


> Here are a few new purchases. Im too lazy to take pics of my non CL purchases but i was bored today  (Excuse the dark pics im taking the pics myself)
> *1. Wilfred Dress - Pink silk*
> 
> 
> *2. Tiffany's Key Necklace (Gift) *



Beautiful dress & neckalace! Congrats! ;love:



BellaShoes said:


> *Chanel Brooklyn Patchwork Cabas Tote*!!!!
> 
> In the car....
> 
> 
> 
> At the office....
> 
> 
> 
> On ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in handbag heaven, the leather is divine.. so buttery soft. The original owner never carried it so it is brand new! I absolutely love it!!
> 
> Out of the box, I thought OMG, it's huge!! But then, surprisingly, wears exactly like my beloved Balenciaga Work!



That Chanel looks so beautiful on you. 



jenaywins said:


> Lovely, *Bella*!!
> 
> I've been considering a Chanel of my own... Your pictures couldn't have come at a better time!



Get a Chanel! You'll love it. It's my other weakness. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So I have been dreaming of owning a piece of art and fashion history by the amazing Alexander McQueen. After telling myself to keep waiting for the "right one" I saw this stunning piece of artwork on the PurseBlog. 10 seconds later I was on NAP and a few days later I was holding this gorgeous clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping the color is as versatile as I think it is, because I want this clutch to go with as many outfits as possible. I think it stands out, but also won't clash with a lot of what I have. I still can't believe it's mine
> Special thanks to *carlinha *for all the info about sizing and giving me the push I needed. And of course to *bella *all her stunning McQueen scarves finally got to me!



This clutch is so beautiful. I'm a big bag girl but I'm kicking myself for passing on this when I saw them on sale. I hope I get a chance at one on sale again. 



gymangel812 said:


> *Bella* - love the Chanel, I've never seen it before. Welcome to the Chanel side....
> *Dezy* - Love the mcq clutch. where is everyone finding these mcq clutches?!? i may need to get one....
> 
> my two recent purchases:
> LV zippy coin purse in epi cassis (went through too much work to get this, moral of the story, don't call the LV 800 number for help finding something, just go straight to a store, the SAs are much more helpful)
> 
> the awesome pink interior attracted me to it:
> 
> 
> and... wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first mac!!! got the new MBP that came out today!!! it's so pretty. i'm trying to set it up but can't get the wireless network password right, lol.



Congrats! Great wallet & MAC. I havea Macbook issued to me for work & I love it. 



singsongjones said:


> OMG, yes!!!! This is so true!!! All I wanted was one little purse...now, I want them all, and with the price increases (and my growing CL habit) its hard...what ever happened to the days of the $1595 medium??????



I agree  Chanel & CL are killing me.




Faraasha said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> I got a dress today... From theOutnet... well actually I just bought right now... Its for a cousin's wedding in a few months... What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1337160



Beautiful dress! 



jenaywins said:


> So weird, where did it go...??


 Love the BBag. Is it a City?



LVOEnyc said:


> I wish those days were still around! After a $3700 Maxi and $800 wallet in the past few months, it hurts!



Me too. :cry:


----------



## imskyhigh

Recently my CL obsession has been severly challenged by Alexander Wang... My shoes are definitely giving my new luggage and smoke cut velvet Rocco's the evil eye.


----------



## Cityfashionista

singsongjones said:


> Its hurting me not to have my coveted maxi!!! I want one soo bad, but I can't stop spending on other wants....geesh!



Don't worry. You will get your Maxi. Its a fabulous bag.



LVOEnyc said:


> I use this bag all the time. It's perfect!!! You should get one, you won't regret it in the least. Well, maybe when you have $4000 on your credit card that you're still trying to pay off because you keep buying other stuff with your paychecks.......... just sayin. LOL!



I love my Maxi. I haven't carried her in a while but the love is there.



FlipDiver said:


> ^ITA!  I got a caviar Maxi last month before the price increase and while they still carried the single flap, which is less than the double (and better, IMO, b/c it's easier to get inside than a double).  I love mine!



I want a Caviar Chanel. I only have a Caviar wallet. The rest of my Chanels are lambskin. suede, patent & shearling. The vast majority of them are lambskin.



Dessye said:


> Congrats on your lovely purchases ladies!!! I'm too behind to post individually Chanel   My goal this year is a black patent medium Flap.




I was being cheap & passed on a pink patent on the Bay. I'm still kicking myself. I totally would've paid the price it went for but I was having one of those "You have too many Chanel bag days" so I didn't bid. 

I hate when I get like that. :cry:

I want to get a jumbo black or red bag by years end. Most likely both.


----------



## Cityfashionista

imskyhigh said:


> Recently my CL obsession has been severly challenged by Alexander Wang... My shoes are definitely giving my new luggage and smoke cut velvet Rocco's the evil eye.



Beautiful! Did you catch the Outnet sale? I just missed all the Roccos. I had one in my cart but was too slow. Congrats.


----------



## Faraasha

singsongjones said:


> *Faraasha*, that dress is gorgy!! You will definitely be the belle of the ball



Thank you!! Youre too sweet! 



Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful dress!



 Thank you hun...


----------



## imskyhigh

I did! unfortunately the ones they were selling, I already had  i've got my eye on a black w/ rose gold now.....




Cityfashionista said:


> Beautiful! Did you catch the Outnet sale? I just missed all the Roccos. I had one in my cart but was too slow. Congrats.


----------



## aoqtpi

imskyhigh said:


> Recently my CL obsession has been severly challenged by Alexander Wang... My shoes are definitely giving my new luggage and smoke cut velvet Rocco's the evil eye.



I love these! The Rocco is such a fun style!


----------



## singsongjones

imskyhigh said:


> Recently my CL obsession has been severly challenged by Alexander Wang... My shoes are definitely giving my new luggage and smoke cut velvet Rocco's the evil eye.


 
OMG...I love Alexander Wang! I want a black/gold HW Rocco really badly, and I need a new everyday bag, but I keep hedging for no good reason at all...well, except to buy more shoes:shame:


----------



## Cityfashionista

imskyhigh said:


> I did! unfortunately the ones they were selling, I already had  i've got my eye on a black w/ rose gold now.....



They had the gray & the luggage that you just bought at the sale. I guess they sold out quick too.

Your bags look great.


----------



## Cityfashionista

singsongjones said:


> OMG...I love Alexander Wang! I want a black/gold HW Rocco really badly, and I need a new everyday bag, but *I keep hedging for no good reason at all...well, except to buy more shoes*:shame:



That was the other reason I missed out on the Roccos on sale at the Outnet. Too much shoe buying lately. :shame:

Next time there's an AW Sale I want another Rocco.

I'm so mad that I missed out this time.


----------



## singsongjones

^^^Oh, there will be others...


----------



## Cityfashionista

singsongjones said:


> ^^^Oh, there will be others...




You're so sweet. 

Yeah that's the good thing about it.  There seems to be a sale on Roccos every few months but the bad thing is I keep *just* missing them. 

Perhaps I need to carry the one I have until the next sale comes. :shame:

It's such a fun funky bag. I need a shopping break anyway. I'm so banned.:banned: That being said I still check the Outnet daily hoping for a return.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG this thread moves faster than a speeding bullet 

*imskyhigh*- cute bags ! 
*Jenay*- OMG!!! I'm so jelly  I saw the anthracite weekender with RGGH last weekend at Barneys Love the RGGH it is TDF!!  I really really need n want one so bad!!! :cry:
*Farasha *- I love Rachel Gilbert her dresses are amazing !!! your so lucky to have gotten it from outnet 
*gym*- love the wallet n can't live without my mac that is a must have 
*Dezzy*-  no words babe love love love love love


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Dezyner OMG GORGEOUS!!! that color is AMAZING- it's perfect!  

Jenay i love that bag and that color - i saw it @ barneys and was drooling on it! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## singsongjones

LVOEnyc said:


> I use this bag all the time. It's perfect!!! You should get one, you won't regret it in the least. Well, maybe when you have $4000 on your credit card that you're still trying to pay off because you keep buying other stuff with your paychecks.......... just sayin. LOL!


 
I know, right?


----------



## singsongjones

FlipDiver said:


> ^ITA! I got a caviar Maxi last month before the price increase and while they still carried the single flap, which is less than the double (and better, IMO, b/c it's easier to get inside than a double). I love mine!


 
Congrats!!! That's awesome that you got it before the price increase...If only I had been diligent enough...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Dezzy*-  no words babe love love love love love


 
thanks honey!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*imskyhigh* - LOVE your bags!  So chic! 

*Hi Ladies!*  My latest additions - The cutest ukulele on earth!  And Ferragamo flats!


----------



## jeshika

Nice new additions, *Nhu*!!!!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thanks *Jeshika*!!!


----------



## cts900

*Nhu Nhu*: Love them both! 

*imskyhigh*: Beautiful bags.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Nhu Nhu said:


> *imskyhigh* - LOVE your bags!  So chic!
> 
> *Hi Ladies!*  My latest additions - The cutest ukulele on earth!  And Ferragamo flats!



Those are really cute.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nhu*! What a fun photo and nice buys too!


----------



## Faraasha

*adctd2onlnshpng* Thank you hun!... Its arriving today!!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*cts900* - Thank you!  
*Cityfashionista* - Hi!  How are your doggies?  Hopefully not chewing your lovely shoes   Did you get a chance to try the peanut butter trick yet? 
*BellaShoes* - Hi!  Thank you for starting the McQueen chat thread!


----------



## cts900

I just bought this Anthro Martagon Sketch Halter Dress at 50% off for a wedding I am attending in Cancun this summer.  I have huge boobs (ugh) so I am a little nervous about the halter....but it was so darling, I could not resist!


----------



## jancedtif

I'm only commenting on the last 10 pages or so, because it's been awhile since I've been to this thread.

*Missgiannina*  love your LV!

*Faraasha* great Fendi bag and dress!

*Nicole* such cute Ferragamos!

*Archy* such a pretty Hermes scarf and MK bag.  Love that orange!

*Purse* you have great taste!  I'm mad over your Cartier tank watch, scarf, and Bal jacket!!

*Cityfashionista* great haul girl!!

*jenay* Love the Bal and the Choos!

*Bella, Bella, Bella*...That Chanel bag is tdf!!!!

*dezy* congrats on that lovely McQueen clutch!  Such a pretty green color!

*Gym*  love the purple LV!  Congrats on the Mac Book Pro!!

*imskyhigh* love your AW bags!!

*Nhu Nhu* cute Ferragamo flat and I love your ukulele!

Sweet *cts*  that halter dress is gonna look killer on you!!!  Will you be pairing it with your Lady Gres? 


*Sweet Ph*i great make up haul!!!

*Fiery* everything always looks perfect on you!

*Duke *I love your LV!  Can't remember if I told you that or not!


I've been trying to be good, since I'm saving for the NY meet up!!  I found what I hope will be the perfect travel bag for me and since Verizon finally got the iPhone, I just had to get one too!

Givenchy Tote:






One more with my iPhone:






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## singsongjones

^^ Great bag...congrats!


----------



## cts900

*jance*!  Long time no see, lover!  Thank you for the kind words.  LGs with their classic knot seem a good match to me .  Great idea.  And I am _in love _with your Givenchy Tote.  I have been desperate for a classic black tote myself.  That is exactly what I imagine in my head! Gorgeous.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Nhu Nhu said:


> *cts900* - Thank you!
> *Cityfashionista* - Hi!  How are your doggies?  Hopefully not chewing your lovely shoes   Did you get a chance to try the peanut butter trick yet?
> *BellaShoes* - Hi!  Thank you for starting the McQueen chat thread!



Lol no I haven't. My doggies are well thanks for asking. Right now they're more interested in each other than any of my shoes. The girl is in heat.


----------



## Cityfashionista

What a wonderful bag Jancedtif!  I love big bags!

I also love my iPhone. Congrats on both!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I just bought this Anthro Martagon Sketch Halter Dress at 50% off for a wedding I am attending in Cancun this summer.  I have huge boobs (ugh) so I am a little nervous about the halter....but it was so darling, I could not resist!



I love this. You're going to look incredible!



jancedtif said:


> I'm only commenting on the last 10 pages or so, because it's been awhile since I've been to this thread.
> 
> *Missgiannina*  love your LV!
> 
> *Faraasha* great Fendi bag and dress!
> 
> *Nicole* such cute Ferragamos!
> 
> *Archy* such a pretty Hermes scarf and MK bag.  Love that orange!
> 
> *Purse* you have great taste!  I'm mad over your Cartier tank watch, scarf, and Bal jacket!!
> 
> *Cityfashionista* great haul girl!!
> 
> *jenay* Love the Bal and the Choos!
> 
> *Bella, Bella, Bella*...That Chanel bag is tdf!!!!
> 
> *dezy* congrats on that lovely McQueen clutch!  Such a pretty green color!
> 
> *Gym*  love the purple LV!  Congrats on the Mac Book Pro!!
> 
> *imskyhigh* love your AW bags!!
> 
> *Nhu Nhu* cute Ferragamo flat and I love your ukulele!
> 
> Sweet *cts*  that halter dress is gonna look killer on you!!!  Will you be pairing it with your Lady Gres?
> 
> 
> *Sweet Ph*i great make up haul!!!
> 
> *Fiery* everything always looks perfect on you!
> 
> *Duke *I love your LV!  Can't remember if I told you that or not!
> 
> 
> I've been trying to be good, since I'm saving for the NY meet up!!  I found what I hope will be the perfect travel bag for me and since Verizon finally got the iPhone, I just had to get one too!
> 
> Givenchy Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more with my iPhone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the tote and we are phone twins!


----------



## clothingguru

*imsky:* Congrats on the AW bags! 

*cts: *Beautiful dress hun you will look fantastic in it! Cant wait to see it in the outfit thread! 

*janced*: Givenchy.... 

*nhu:* CUTE!! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dessye said:


> Congrats on your lovely purchases ladies!!! I'm too behind to post individually   Chanel   My goal this year is a black patent medium Flap.



Oooh, so pretty! Hope you find one!



Nhu Nhu said:


> *imskyhigh* - LOVE your bags!  So chic!
> 
> *Hi Ladies!*  My latest additions - The cutest ukulele on earth!  And Ferragamo flats!



That is so cute! Do you play?



cts900 said:


> I just bought this Anthro Martagon Sketch Halter  Dress at 50% off for a wedding I am attending in Cancun this summer.  I  have huge boobs (ugh) so I am a little nervous about the halter....but  it was so darling, I could not resist!




Very cute!



jancedtif said:


> I've been trying to be good, since I'm saving for the NY meet up!!  I  found what I hope will be the perfect travel bag for me and since  Verizon finally got the iPhone, I just had to get one too!
> 
> Givenchy Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more with my iPhone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great tote! Is the the iPhone 4? I've been lusting over those!


----------



## cts900

Thanks sweetie pies--*aoqtpi*, *CG*, and *jenay*--I will post once I have it here and ready to wear.  Fingers crossed for a flattering fit!


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> *jance*!  Long time no see, lover!  Thank you for the kind words.  LGs with their classic knot seem a good match to me .  Great idea.  And I am _in love _with your Givenchy Tote.  I have been desperate for a classic black tote myself.  That is exactly what I imagine in my head! Gorgeous.



Thanks sweets!  It has been awhile...



Cityfashionista said:


> What a wonderful bag Jancedtif!  I love big bags!
> 
> I also love my iPhone. Congrats on both!



Thank you!!



jenaywins said:


> I love this. You're going to look incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tote and we are phone twins!



Thank you!  I love my iPhone!



clothingguru said:


> *imsky:* Congrats on the AW bags!
> 
> *cts: *Beautiful dress hun you will look fantastic in it! Cant wait to see it in the outfit thread!
> 
> *janced*: Givenchy....
> 
> *nhu:* CUTE!! Congrats!



Thank you!!



aoqtpi said:


> Oooh, so pretty! Hope you find one!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute! Do you play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Great tote! Is the the iPhone 4? I've been lusting over those!



Thank you!  Yep it the iPhone 4.  I hope you get one!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* Congrats dear! I am sure it is going to be lovely on you! And having big boobs is NOT a bad thing.  I wish mine were larger. 

*Jan*, where have you been hiding! Love the travel bag!

Very cute *Nhu Nhu.*


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> I just bought this Anthro Martagon Sketch Halter Dress at 50% off for a wedding I am attending in Cancun this summer.  I have huge boobs (ugh) so I am a little nervous about the halter....but it was so darling, I could not resist!




That dress is so cute! Don't worry about your big boobs they'll just fill out the dress more!

I have big boobs too & I find halters to be great!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Purchases Ladies,

I finally became a part of the Apple Family! I love, love my 4g Ipod Touch. I actually got it to start my beginners runners program, that's the app. you see on my laptop. I offically start 2moro and I'm beyond excited!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OMG keeping up with this thread is alot harder than I thought  

*Misty*- congrats on the ipod touch! n so excited for you on your runners program  

*Jance*- love love the givenchy  funny story I just recently found out how to pronounce it the correct way "G-vhan-chee" 

*cts* - cute dress I cant wait to see it on yah paired with your CLs 
*
nhu*- cute flats n ukulele I'd love to see you play it on one of your fun videos


----------



## clothingguru

*misty:* YAY!!! Thats so exciting! Congrats on the new ipod!


----------



## Cityfashionista

mistyknightwin said:


> Lovely Purchases Ladies,
> 
> I finally became a part of the Apple Family! I love, love my 4g Ipod Touch. I actually got it to start my beginners runners program, that's the app. you see on my laptop. I offically start 2moro and I'm beyond excited!


Congrats.


----------



## cts900

Thank you for the encouragement *adctd*, *Cityfashionista* (cheers to being busty!), and my sweetest *Duke* (the grass is always greener that is for sure...).  

*mistyknightwin:* HUGE congrats! Are you having so much fun with it? 

Had to pick myself up a little treat when my sample sale 75% off Kate Spade earrings came broken in the mail . So...my replacement treat was nail polish....still in the "accessories" genre....kinda .


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies! @ Cts, I'm having sooo much fun with it - I've put so much stuff on it since I got it on Sat....


----------



## jancedtif

Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* Congrats dear! I am sure it is going to be lovely on you! And having big boobs is NOT a bad thing.  I wish mine were larger.
> 
> *Jan*, where have you been hiding! Love the travel bag!
> 
> Very cute *Nhu Nhu.*



Thanks *I* Girl, I've been trying to lay low and save some money!  



mistyknightwin said:


> Lovely Purchases Ladies,
> 
> I finally became a part of the Apple Family! I love, love my 4g Ipod Touch. I actually got it to start my beginners runners program, that's the app. you see on my laptop. I offically start 2moro and I'm beyond excited!



Well congrats and welcome to the Apple family!  You are gonna love your iPod Touch!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG keeping up with this thread is alot harder than I thought
> 
> *Misty*- congrats on the ipod touch! n so excited for you on your runners program
> 
> *Jance*- love love the givenchy  funny story I just recently found out how to pronounce it the correct way "G-vhan-chee"
> 
> *cts* - cute dress I cant wait to see it on yah paired with your CLs
> *
> nhu*- cute flats n ukulele I'd love to see you play it on one of your fun videos



Aww thank you!  French words can be tricky!



cts900 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement *adctd*, *Cityfashionista* (cheers to being busty!), and my sweetest *Duke* (the grass is always greener that is for sure...).
> 
> *mistyknightwin:* HUGE congrats! Are you having so much fun with it?
> 
> Had to pick myself up a little treat when my sample sale 75% off Kate Spade earrings came broken in the mail . So...my replacement treat was nail polish....still in the "accessories" genre....kinda .



Sorry about your earrings, but I do love that polish!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*city- *thank you so much! I love big bags too but lucky for me wedding season is going to be very busy this year! 

*imskyhigh- *love the Rocco! 

*nerdy- *thank you! 

*nhunhu- *such a cute ukulele! beautiful Ferragamo flats

*cts- *such a perfect summer dress honey and love the color of the Chanel polish.

*jance- *thank you so much! great IPhone and beautiful Givenchy! 

*misty- *congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Janice and Dezy!


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

_Danielle_ said:


>




OPEN OPEN OPEN


----------



## hazeltt

Reveal reveal!!


----------



## _Danielle_

uups sorry I had to cook a dinner for my dad first but now I am here again  just give me 5 min


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Dani!*


----------



## chloe speaks

*Dani*, the blue on those is incredible!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts*: I love that color of nail polish! So sorry to hear about your broken kate spade earings!  but what a great replacement! 

*Danielle:* LOVE LOVE both YSL's! The tributes in blue are amazing!


----------



## cts900

*Dani*: They are both so lovely.  The blue is TDF! 

Thank you *dezy*, *jance*, and *CG*!


----------



## hazeltt

They're gorgeous, *Danielle*! I love the tributes!!


----------



## jancedtif

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *city- *thank you so much! I love big bags too but lucky for me wedding season is going to be very busy this year!
> 
> *imskyhigh- *love the Rocco!
> 
> *nerdy- *thank you!
> 
> *nhunhu- *such a cute ukulele! beautiful Ferragamo flats
> 
> *cts- *such a perfect summer dress honey and love the color of the Chanel polish.
> 
> *jance- *thank you so much! great IPhone and beautiful Givenchy!
> 
> *misty- *congrats!



Thanks *Dezy*!!!



_Danielle_ said:


>



Gorgeous *Dani*!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement *adctd*, *Cityfashionista* (cheers to being busty!), and my sweetest *Duke* (the grass is always greener that is for sure...).
> 
> *mistyknightwin:* HUGE congrats! Are you having so much fun with it?
> 
> Had to pick myself up a little treat when my sample sale 75% off Kate Spade earrings came broken in the mail . So...my replacement treat was nail polish....still in the "accessories" genre....kinda .



What a fun neutral colour! And you can never go wrong with Chanel    Actually, there was one collection a few seasons back I thought was a little tacky, but other than that 



_Danielle_ said:


>



Great purchases! That blue is TDF! I bet these look AMAZING on!


----------



## gymangel812

_Danielle_ said:


>


omg love those blue sandals!! how is the sizing on ysl... for research purposes....


----------



## jeshika

gymangel812 said:


> omg love those blue sandals!! how is the sizing on ysl... for research purposes....



I take the same size in YSL as I do in CL.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

_Danielle_ said:


>




omg!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Dani- *they are both gorgeous! love the blue color!


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## Cityfashionista

Dani! You are just a shoe goddess!  I wasn't a big Tribute fan but you & another dear TPFer are starting to make me crave that shoe!  

Congrats!  I may end up needing it.


----------



## hazeltt

_Danielle_ said:


>



I love the group shot!


----------



## jeshika

the group shot, *Dani*!


----------



## cts900

_Danielle_ said:


>


----------



## clothingguru

_Danielle_ said:


>



 LOVE the gold!


----------



## cts900

Hi again, ladies!  My anthro dress came today and the fit is perfect.  I am going to wear it paired with a plum cardi (mama does NOT have arms that should be exposed) and my camel patent VPs.  Thank you so much for all of your support, my loves (and *city*, you are right! boobs+halter=awesome!).


----------



## jenayb

^^ My, it looks even more stunning than in the stock pic!


----------



## cts900

^^You are too sweet for words (and I love, love, love the smiley in your sig!).


----------



## singsongjones

Cts, you look adorable!!! You had absolutely nothing to worry about...it looks great


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think you look absolutely stunning in that dress + Camel VPs.  Although you might steal all of the attention at the place when you walk in looking like a supermodel. :sunnies


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> Hi again, ladies!  My anthro dress came today and the fit is perfect.  I am going to wear it paired with a plum cardi (mama does NOT have arms that should be exposed) and my camel patent VPs.  Thank you so much for all of your support, my loves (and *city*, you are right! boobs+halter=awesome!).



Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

Thank you very much *singsong, Duke*, and* jance*!  It is so full and fifties inspired that it makes me feel like dancin' .  And I _never_ dance in public!


----------



## clothingguru

*cts:* I LOVE the dress on you! That cardi matches so well! And the stock photo did not do the dress justice! Looks even better on!  
p.s. Those camel Vp's steal my heart every time!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

the dress looks great on you, *cts*! love it with the cardi and camel vps ... just perfect!


----------



## bling*lover

You look amazing *cts*, that dress is gorgeous on you congrats!


----------



## Stephanie***

I bought this jacket today.


----------



## SassySarah

*cts* - I absolutely  the dress with the camel VPs!  Shoe twins!


----------



## Cityfashionista

cts900 said:


> Hi again, ladies!  My anthro dress came today and the fit is perfect.  I am going to wear it paired with a plum cardi (mama does NOT have arms that should be exposed) and my camel patent VPs.  Thank you so much for all of your support, my loves (and *city*, you are right! boobs+halter=awesome!).



Gorgeous! Halter+ Boobies = Perfection! 



Stephanie*** said:


> I bought this jacket today.



Beautiful jacket! Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cts- *I love the anthro dress!!! 

*steph- *great jacket!


----------



## phiphi

*dani* - oh the YSL family is gorgeous!!!! loves it!
*cts* - you have such a wonderful _pleasantville_ vibe, i just can't stand it!! the anthro dress is perfection on you. 
*stephanie* - great blazer!

i ventured into the land of brian atwood..

purple/gray suede maniacs.. (and a bit of puppy action)


----------



## Cityfashionista

phiphi said:


> *dani* - oh the YSL family is gorgeous!!!! loves it!
> *cts* - you have such a wonderful _pleasantville_ vibe, i just can't stand it!! the anthro dress is perfection on you.
> *stephanie* - great blazer!
> 
> i ventured into the land of brian atwood..
> 
> purple/gray suede maniacs.. (and a bit of puppy action)



Those are beauties!  & I love the fur baby!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> *dani* - oh the YSL family is gorgeous!!!! loves it!
> *cts* - you have such a wonderful _pleasantville_ vibe, i just can't stand it!! the anthro dress is perfection on you.
> *stephanie* - great blazer!
> 
> i ventured into the land of brian atwood..
> 
> purple/gray suede maniacs.. (and a bit of puppy action)



Hmm. 

I love suede... I love purple/gray... I love Manicas!!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeouse phiphi, congrats! Its an interesting color from the look of the pics, half like lavenderish and the other gray!


----------



## BellaShoes

*cts*, what a fantastic dress!!! I love the entire look.. dress, shoes, cardi... your look _MAAAAAAHVALOUS_! :sunnies


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous *phi*, I have never seen the purple/grey suede! Looks to be the same color as my Harrison but in suede!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

cts900 said:


> Hi again, ladies!  My anthro dress came today and the fit is perfect.  I am going to wear it paired with a plum cardi (mama does NOT have arms that should be exposed) and my camel patent VPs.  Thank you so much for all of your support, my loves (and *city*, you are right! boobs+halter=awesome!).




CTS I love your dress! it looks great on you ! I want one now !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

phiphi said:


> *dani* - oh the YSL family is gorgeous!!!! loves it!
> *cts* - you have such a wonderful _pleasantville_ vibe, i just can't stand it!! the anthro dress is perfection on you.
> *stephanie* - great blazer!
> 
> i ventured into the land of brian atwood..
> 
> purple/gray suede maniacs.. (and a bit of puppy action)



those are hot Phi! they look super comfy also !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Stephanie*** said:


> I bought this jacket today.



I love it Steph! It will go with so many things you can dress it up or dress it down


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much for the kind words *adctd* (it is still on sale at Anthro ), *Bella, phi, dezy, City*, *Sassy, bling*lover, surly*, and my lovely *CG*!  I has SUCH a lousy day at work and you ladies made the sun shine a little brighter for me.  I adore you all.  
*
Stephanie*: Love the jacket!

sweet *phi*: Great Maniacs!  The color is so unique and seems like it would be incredible versatile.  They are _gorgeous_ on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

cts


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## phiphi

thank you *city, jenay, bling, bella, addctd, cts*!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

The closest I will ever get to owning anything similar to HL: last week I bought a black BCBG power skirt! Love it! I have so many tops and could never find the right skirt...so I bought this one and it looks amazing with everything!!!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Ohhh you are going to fall in love with them, super comfy and versatile, I have them in 5 different colors!


----------



## icecreamom

*cts* I love the dress on you, it's super cute! Have fun in Cancun! 

*Stephanie* That jacket is hawt! Can't wait for mod pics


----------



## l.a_girl19

*icecreammom*-I already do! I want a nude or taupe, red and white one next!! lol


----------



## FlipDiver

l.a_girl19 said:


> *icecreammom*-I already do! I want a nude or taupe, red and white one next!! lol



Ooh that's so cute!  Where did you get it from?  How was the sizing?


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ I got it at BCBG Max Azria. I tried both the small and the medium. There wasen't that much of a difference. But I still went with the medium just incase I wear a bulkier shirt or something. It is not too stretchy IMO. The skirt is so comfortable and I love how "fit" it makes me look!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats ladies!. That skirt is really cute L.A.!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Thanks *City*! Its really the perfect skirt for almost all occasions!


----------



## hazeltt

cts900 said:


> Hi again, ladies!  My anthro dress came today and the fit is perfect.  I am going to wear it paired with a plum cardi (mama does NOT have arms that should be exposed) and my camel patent VPs.  Thank you so much for all of your support, my loves (and *city*, you are right! boobs+halter=awesome!).



I love the dress! I love your whole outfit!



Stephanie*** said:


> I bought this jacket today.



That's such a great jacket! Congrats!



phiphi said:


> *dani* - oh the YSL family is gorgeous!!!! loves it!
> *cts* - you have such a wonderful _pleasantville_ vibe, i just can't stand it!! the anthro dress is perfection on you.
> *stephanie* - great blazer!
> 
> i ventured into the land of brian atwood..
> 
> purple/gray suede maniacs.. (and a bit of puppy action)



The Maniacs are so comfy! I love that you chose the suede! Congrats!



l.a_girl19 said:


> The closest I will ever get to owning anything similar to HL: last week I bought a black BCBG power skirt! Love it! I have so many tops and could never find the right skirt...so I bought this one and it looks amazing with everything!!!



I love your new skirt! I've always wanted one too but I'm still deciding if I should get this one or the one by Pleasure Doing Business.


----------



## jenayb

This is one of a few non-CL indulgences I have to share over the next few days... 

This is from a fellow TPFer and I just couldn't be happier! In fact, I was so in  when I opened this at the post office that I moved all my stuff out of the bag I was using when I picked this up from the PO and into this one! 

Louis Vuitton Speedy Roses 30






DBF snapped a shot of me with it when I walked around to his side of the car!  






*LA*


----------



## jeshika

gorgy *jenay*! they look so good on you! absolutely your style!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay*-GORGEOUS


----------



## l.a_girl19

hazeltt said:


> I love the dress! I love your whole outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a great jacket! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> The Maniacs are so comfy! I love that you chose the suede! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new skirt! I've always wanted one too but I'm still deciding if I should get this one or the one by Pleasure Doing Business.


 
Thank you! I saw the PDB ones on shopbop but since I couldn't try it on, I went with BCBG. You can't go wrong with this skirt!! I might wear it to the Montreal meetup unless I can find the perfect dress to go with my Ambers. Are you still coming?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*phiphi- *love the maniacs congrats! 

*lagirl- *great BCBG skirt! I have the white and I love it! 

*jenay- *lovely Louis!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Gorgeous LV Jenjay!


----------



## BellaShoes

*lagirl*, great power skirt!

*jenay*, love your speedy! Wear it in fabulous health!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous *Jenay*, I love the roses pattern on the LV's, and this suits you very well congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> This is one of a few non-CL indulgences I have to share over the next few days...
> 
> This is from a fellow TPFer and I just couldn't be happier! In fact, I was so in  when I opened this at the post office that I moved all my stuff out of the bag I was using when I picked this up from the PO and into this one!
> 
> Louis Vuitton Speedy Roses 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBF snapped a shot of me with it when I walked around to his side of the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA*




The bag looks so lovely on you! Congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! I saw the PDB ones on shopbop but since I couldn't try it on, I went with BCBG. You can't go wrong with this skirt!! I might wear it to the Montreal meetup unless I can find the perfect dress to go with my Ambers. Are you still coming?



I saw them on ShopBop and Revolve as well and from the reviews, it seems the sizing is pretty inconsistent so I was hesitant to purchase them in case I needed to return or exchange them. 

I mentioned the idea of a roadtrip to Montreal to dbf but he hasn't given me a solid answer yet. So I'm assuming no for now. =(


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

*la girl* - that's a hot skirt  I bet you will look smokin in it! next time I hear of a 70% off sale at HL I will pm you I have a great SA at one of the boutiques she is amazing ! 
*Jenay* - hot buy I love LV ! 

I love this thread its the only one I've managed to keep up with lol


----------



## l.a_girl19

*dezy*-thank you! I want the white also

*bella*-thank you!

*hazeltt*-oh nooooo. 

*adctd*-lol Thanks! I can only hope to look smokin in it hahahahaha. Really??? Wow. I'd love that! Thank you

*Jenay*-I have to say it again... BEAUTIFUL! Congrats! Enjoy it! It suits you so well Now I know it has found its true owner


----------



## jenayb

Thank you again for the kind words, ladies. 

*LA*, thank you! You are so very sweet and I just lurrrrrrve it!!


----------



## FlipDiver

My new Chanel eyeglasses!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love this thread, too, but have trouble keeping up. :shame: I love the skirt, the Speedy and the Chanel glasses, plus everything else I  haven't mentioned.


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Flip*-ou la la


----------



## BellaShoes

Flip, I love them!!!


----------



## jeshika

Nice glasses, *Flip*! So sexy librarian!


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> Nice glasses, *Flip*! *So sexy librarian!*



 I love them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Uh oh. I have started an unhealthy obsession with Hermès. I always loved them but figured I would never be able to afford one. I just found out some are not that expensive. I visited the forum and got so intimidated by the process. I will still call them to see what is available in the (35) Birkin in black clemence or togo leather and SH. I also thought the waitlist was killer. Some people said that if you know what you are talking about and if you are lucky by hitting it off with an SA you might not have to wait!!!!! However, I would prefer getting on the waitlist since I would only be able to get it by this time next year. What do you guyz think? I know this isn't the Hermès forum but if anyone here has any experience or knowledge to share with me...it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gymangel812

l.a_girl19 said:


> Uh oh. I have started an unhealthy obsession with Hermès. I always loved them but figured I would never be able to afford one. I just found out some are not that expensive. I visited the forum and got so intimidated by the process. I will still call them to see what is available in the (35) Birkin in black clemence or togo leather and SH. I also thought the waitlist was killer. Some people said that if you know what you are talking about and if you are lucky by hitting it off with an SA you might not have to wait!!!!! However, I would prefer getting on the waitlist since I would only be able to get it by this time next year. What do you guyz think? I know this isn't the Hermès forum but if anyone here has any experience or knowledge to share with me...it would be greatly appreciated.


lol how much did you think they were? almost 10K for a bag seems expensive to me... doesn't get much more expensive than that for a regular leather bag.

if you can get one, then yes of course get one. i want one too, but it red, pink or blue (maybe green). yes some stores you can just get lucky and buy one off the shelf.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ I dont want an exotic leather though. I want it as simple as possible. I thought u could get one for 5k?


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Uh oh. I have started an unhealthy obsession with Hermès. I always loved them but figured I would never be able to afford one. I just found out some are not that expensive. I visited the forum and got so intimidated by the process. I will still call them to see what is available in the (35) Birkin in black clemence or togo leather and SH. I also thought the waitlist was killer. Some people said that if you know what you are talking about and if you are lucky by hitting it off with an SA you might not have to wait!!!!! However, I would prefer getting on the waitlist since I would only be able to get it by this time next year. What do you guyz think? I know this isn't the Hermès forum but if anyone here has any experience or knowledge to share with me...it would be greatly appreciated.




I lurk over at the Hermes forum from time to time too. I just love the craftsmanship! I'm thinking of getting something small to start for now, like an enamel bangle. I think I'll look better with the bags in a few years time =)


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ I dont want an exotic leather though. I want it as simple as possible. I thought u could get one for 5k?



I think they're actually at around high $8-9k, around $10k with tax, to start with togo leather.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Ur right. Damn. Ok so I definitely want to be on the waitlist so I have time to save hahahahahahahaha


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Hazeltt*-you should get it!!!


----------



## gymangel812

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ I dont want an exotic leather though. I want it as simple as possible. I thought u could get one for 5k?


i wish... perhaps you could several years ago  exotic leathers are like 20-30K i think.


----------



## jmcadon

Ha Ha Ha...we are all the same here!  I move right into my new bags as soon as I open the boxes, too 

Very pretty...


jenaywins said:


> This is one of a few non-CL indulgences I have to share over the next few days...
> 
> This is from a fellow TPFer and I just couldn't be happier! In fact, I was so in  when I opened this at the post office that I moved all my stuff out of the bag I was using when I picked this up from the PO and into this one!
> 
> Louis Vuitton Speedy Roses 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBF snapped a shot of me with it when I walked around to his side of the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA*


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ Ur right. Damn. Ok so I definitely want to be on the waitlist so I have time to save hahahahahahahaha





l.a_girl19 said:


> *Hazeltt*-you should get it!!!




lol, I'd love to get one myself but I think I'm more into Chanel at this moment. 

I think I have to grow immune to paying over $5k for bags before I can move over to the H side.


----------



## jenayb

jmcadon said:


> Ha Ha Ha...we are all the same here!  I move right into my new bags as soon as I open the boxes, too
> 
> Very pretty...



Lol! I love this! "I move right into my new bags.."

I never thought of it as "moving in," but it so is! I'm totally stealing this!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Uh oh. I have started an unhealthy obsession with Hermès. I always loved them but figured I would never be able to afford one. I just found out some are not that expensive. I visited the forum and got so intimidated by the process. I will still call them to see what is available in the (35) Birkin in black clemence or togo leather and SH. I also thought the waitlist was killer. Some people said that if you know what you are talking about and if you are lucky by hitting it off with an SA you might not have to wait!!!!! However, I would prefer getting on the waitlist since I would only be able to get it by this time next year. What do you guyz think? I know this isn't the Hermès forum but if anyone here has any experience or knowledge to share with me...it would be greatly appreciated.



Get ready to spend $10k.

Also, it is my understanding that not only is there a wait-list, but you have to make other purchases before you can buy a Birkin direct from Hermes... I'm not really into this brand so I can't tell you for sure, but this is what I've been told by multiple people. Hopefully someone who is more well-versed can chime in.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> Get ready to spend $10k.
> 
> Also, it is my understanding that not only is there a wait-list, but you have to make other purchases before you can buy a Birkin direct from Hermes... I'm not really into this brand so I can't tell you for sure, but this is what I've been told by multiple people. Hopefully someone who is more well-versed can chime in.



I've seen Birkins an Kellys available for sale on the shelf in boutiques ... Just not the particular colors I've been interested in. Most SAs are looking for a customer of the brand who is not looking to just get a Birkin or Kelly. 

There are also many reputable resellers if one chooses to go that route.


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Get ready to spend $10k.
> 
> Also, it is my understanding that not only is there a wait-list, but *you have to make other purchases before you can buy a Birkin direct from Hermes*... I'm not really into this brand so I can't tell you for sure, but this is what I've been told by multiple people. Hopefully someone who is more well-versed can chime in.



From my knowledge from lurking over at the H forum (), I think this is only the case if you were to purchase one over the phone.


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I've seen Birkins an Kellys available for sale on the shelf in boutiques ... Just not the particular colors I've been interested in. Most SAs are looking for a customer of the brand who is not looking to just get a Birkin or Kelly.
> 
> There are also many reputable resellers if one chooses to go that route.





hazeltt said:


> From my knowledge from lurking over at the H forum (), I think this is only the case if you were to purchase one over the phone.



Thank you for the clarification.  

I'm honestly not really into Hermes, so I was basically reiterating what I was told by my Barneys SA, who clearly isn't into the brand either.


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> From my knowledge from lurking over at the H forum (), I think this is only the case if you were to purchase one over the phone.



My friend went to the boutique in Paris... they had them in stock but refused to bring one out from the back and refused to sell her one. She was really pissed off.


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> My friend went to the boutique in Paris... they had them in stock but refused to bring one out from the back and refused to sell her one. She was really pissed off.



Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that! Were the bags on hold for another customer? But either way, I would've asked to speak to another SA if that happened!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Okay I am officially intimidated lol I would want to get on the waitlist for a black clemence, togo or chevre (probably a 25 or 30 cm though) leather one since I would only be able to afford it after some serious saving. If that is even possible. But if these SAs give people who haven't bought one yet a hard time I don't see how I am supposed to get on the list. I find that really ridiculous. So people who never owned one before can't purchase from the store? And if so, how do they expect people to get their first Hermes if they refuse to sell to them ? lol I don't like the idea of buying them on ebay though...


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Okay I am officially intimidated lol I would want to get on the waitlist for a black clemence, togo or chevre (probably a 25 or 30 cm though) leather one since I would only be able to afford it after some serious saving. If that is even possible. But if these SAs give people who haven't bought one yet a hard time I don't see how I am supposed to get on the list. I find that really ridiculous. So people who never owned one before can't purchase from the store? And if so, how do they expect people to get their first Hermes if they refuse to sell to them ? lol I don't like the idea of buying them on ebay though...



I think you really ought to start researching over at the Hermes subforum... Such a wealth of knowledge over there...


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> My friend went to the boutique in Paris... they had them in stock but refused to bring one out from the back and refused to sell her one. She was really pissed off.


 
OMG I would have freaked! I would have stood there until a manager came out to speak to me! I mean its like the scene in "Pretty Woman". Who would want to make someone feel that way? I dunno I am just a really persistent arguer like that...I would have been like "IT IS MY RIGHT TO PURCHASE IF I WANT TO!" lol Especially if they had them in the back...


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I think you really ought to start researching over at the Hermes subforum... Such a wealth of knowledge over there...


 
That forum is intense lol I spent a whole hour just on the "Beginner Hermes thread" hahahahahha I think its a good idea to get informed on the process though since I definitely plan on owning one (hopefully) in a year or two.


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that! Were the bags on hold for another customer? But either way, I would've asked to speak to another SA if that happened!





l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG I would have freaked! I would have stood there until a manager came out to speak to me! I mean its like the scene in "Pretty Woman". Who would want to make someone feel that way? I dunno I am just a really persistent arguer like that...I would have been like "IT IS MY RIGHT TO PURCHASE IF I WANT TO!" lol Especially if they had them in the back...



Just the way it is, i guess. she was so devastated. Apparently she went to several boutiques and was denied at each one. I think the boutiques stateside are a lot more lenient.


----------



## Stephanie***

Oh ladies I have a story about that too!
On Saturday I was in Munich and went to THERESA with a friend. There were many balenciaga bags and I wanted to see how one bag looks from the inside. The SA went over to me and said I am not allowed to touch the bag and open, if I wanted to know the price I need to ask her...

WTF!!! I hate those people... Treating customors like **** but can't afford the items themselves. I left a very nice e-mail but I am still awaiting for a response...


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Awful! I am surprised no one has battled some of these things legally yet! The way these stores seem to treat people goes against basic human rights!!!! Especially Hermès. It can't be legal to refuse to sell items to someone for no reason.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*la girl* - i feel like it's a crapshoot, i hear so many different stories when it comes to buying "H"... i really think it is all about being in the right place, at the right time, with the right SA....


----------



## l.a_girl19

^I hope so.


----------



## kat99

jeshika said:


> Just the way it is, i guess. she was so devastated. Apparently she went to several boutiques and was denied at each one. I think the boutiques stateside are a lot more lenient.



Actually the boutiques in Paris are a lot more "lenient" than in the US in my experience - Paris will sell you a bag if they have it available, especially FSH vs. the US there is some degree of hoarding for special customers. I'm sorry your friend had a bad experience, it sounds out of line with the typical Hermes experience.


----------



## icecreamom

Was diagnosed with bronchitis on Monday :cry:... But  I got my med on the mail the same day... (Intermix was good) my first Atwoods... Today I finally had enough air to breathe and was able to take a picture... Dante!


----------



## gymangel812

got me (another) chanel:




pink caviar m/l flap with gold hw. it's older so the caviar is sooooo nice.

chanel collection:


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> Was diagnosed with bronchitis on Monday :cry:... But  I got my med on the mail the same day... (Intermix was good) my first Atwoods... Today I finally had enough air to breathe and was able to take a picture... Dante!



WOW this are FIERCE! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

oh *icrecream,* feel better.... and in the meantime, prance about in your fabulous Dante!!!

*gym*, such a pretty petal pink... congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....

Here is my spikey new Alexander McQueen Clutch....it is so very fabulous......

*Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!


----------



## hazeltt

icecreamom said:


> Was diagnosed with bronchitis on Monday :cry:... But  I got my med on the mail the same day... (Intermix was good) my first Atwoods... Today I finally had enough air to breathe and was able to take a picture... Dante!



Hope you feel better soon! And congrats on the Dante!



gymangel812 said:


> got me (another) chanel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink caviar m/l flap with gold hw. it's older so the caviar is sooooo nice.
> 
> chanel collection:



I love the pink and your Chanel family!  I don't think this colour is from this season right?


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you girls, I'm staying on bed drinking a lot of fluids and watching awful reality shows on VH1.. I'm so bored, I want to go out and play with my shoes!  

Gymangel... Chanel  the color is lovely!

Bella, your clutch is absolutely divine! I love it


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *icecream*!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*icecreammom*-Beautiful. Feel better!

*gym*-SO MANY CHANELS!!! I love them all!

*bella*-Gorgeous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

icecreamom said:


> Was diagnosed with bronchitis on Monday ... But  I got my med on the mail the same day... (Intermix was good) my first Atwoods... Today I finally had enough air to breathe and was able to take a picture... Dante!





gymangel812 said:


> got me (another) chanel:
> 
> pink caviar m/l flap with gold hw. it's older so the caviar is sooooo nice.
> 
> chanel collection:





BellaShoes said:


> Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....
> 
> Here is my spikey new Alexander McQueen Clutch....it is so very fabulous......
> 
> *Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!



Feel better *Ice Cream Mom *

 Fabulous items ladies.  Those purses & the clutch OMG


----------



## gymangel812

hazeltt said:


> Hope you feel better soon! And congrats on the Dante!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pink and your Chanel family!  I don't think this colour is from this season right?


thanks!! no this one if from about 2004


----------



## Cityfashionista

I just bought 4 Herve Leger dresses.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you city and LA_Girl!


----------



## gymangel812

Cityfashionista said:


> I just bought 4 Herve Leger dresses.


holy crap, you are on a roll!! i have to resist buying any more HL (i have 2) because i never get to wear them.


----------



## Cityfashionista

gymangel812 said:


> holy crap, you are on a roll!! i have to resist buying any more HL (i have 2) because i never get to wear them.



They're my first ones. I need to slow down shopping now.


----------



## j'adore chanel

l.a_girl19 said:


> Okay I am officially intimidated lol I would want to get on the waitlist for a black clemence, togo or chevre (probably a 25 or 30 cm though) leather one since I would only be able to afford it after some serious saving. If that is even possible. But if these SAs give people who haven't bought one yet a hard time I don't see how I am supposed to get on the list. I find that really ridiculous. So people who never owned one before can't purchase from the store? And if so, how do they expect people to get their first Hermes if they refuse to sell to them ? lol I don't like the idea of buying them on ebay though...




                 l.a_girl19, I am excited that you are looking into purchasing a bag from Hermes!  I own several Hermes handbags, and some of what the other girls have said is true.

  Jenay was right about the get ready to spend $10k part.  The price of a 35 cm birkin is quickly approaching 10k with tax.  (If you are in a state where there is no Hermes boutique, you wont pay tax if you have it shipped to you, which is a HUGE savings on an 8-9k bag.)

  Naked was also correct that you can sometimes buy a birkin or kelly off the shelf in the boutiques.  Generally what is on display will NOT be exactly what you are looking for, but if you want a birkin, and you want it right away, buying whatever is on display is really your best bet.

  As for the wait list It is a somewhat controversial topic.  In theory there is a waiting period, if you are looking for a certain color/hardware combination.  You will have to wait for the boutique to receive that bag (by chance), SO (special order) the exact combo you want, or put in a PO (podium order) for the combination that you want.  But others say that there is no wait list.  I have gotten calls about handbags that my SA receives and I buy immediately, that other people have been waiting months or years to receive. 

  I agree that Hermes can be intimidating when youre just starting out!


----------



## candyapples88

j'adore chanel said:


> l.a_girl19, I am excited that you are looking into purchasing a bag from Hermes!  I own several Hermes handbags, and some of what the other girls have said is true.
> 
> Jenay was right about the get ready to spend $10k part.  The price of a 35 cm birkin is quickly approaching 10k with tax.  (If you are in a state where there is no Hermes boutique, you wont pay tax if you have it shipped to you, which is a HUGE savings on an 8-9k bag.)
> 
> Naked was also correct that you can sometimes buy a birkin or kelly off the shelf in the boutiques.  Generally what is on display will NOT be exactly what you are looking for, but if you want a birkin, and you want it right away, buying whatever is on display is really your best bet.
> 
> As for the wait list It is a somewhat controversial topic.  In theory there is a waiting period, if you are looking for a certain color/hardware combination.  You will have to wait for the boutique to receive that bag (by chance), SO (special order) the exact combo you want, or put in a PO (podium order) for the combination that you want.  But others say that there is no wait list.  I have gotten calls about handbags that my SA receives and I buy immediately, that other people have been waiting months or years to receive.
> 
> I agree that Hermes can be intimidating when youre just starting out!



I'm not sure that I could respect a brand who does business this way. It's one thing to maintain exclusivity, but a whole other thing to treat customers like crap and as if they're not good enough for a bag - a freaking bag! I don't care if a woman walks in wearing sweats, no makeup, and hair looking like Medusa...if she puts 10g's on the table then she should be entitled to the bag, not the other way around.


----------



## j'adore chanel

candyapples88 said:


> I'm not sure that I could respect a brand who does business this way. It's one thing to maintain exclusivity, but a whole other thing to treat customers like crap and as if they're not good enough for a bag - a freaking bag! I don't care if a woman walks in wearing sweats, no makeup, and hair looking like Medusa...if she puts 10g's on the table then she should be entitled to the bag, not the other way around.



I agree with you.  I don't think that I have ever been treated like crap in an Hermes store.  I know some people in the Hermes sub-forum feel like they've been treated that way.  I think it has a lot to do with the sales person that you are dealing with.  It took me several visits to different stores to find a really good SA, who didn't expect me to buy tons of stuff I didn't really want, in order to buy a bag.  I've shopped at Hermes in my gym shorts and shoes and it has never been a problem.  If someone refuses to provide good customer service because of my look... I won't spend my money with them.


----------



## Faraasha

candyapples88 said:


> I'm not sure that I could respect a brand who does business this way. It's one thing to maintain exclusivity, but a whole other thing to treat customers like crap and as if they're not good enough for a bag - a freaking bag! I don't care if a woman walks in wearing sweats, no makeup, and hair looking like Medusa...if she puts 10g's on the table then she should be entitled to the bag, not the other way around.





Thats a valid point... And for some reason every time someone talks about mistreatment at designer stores I remember that scene from Pretty Woman! 


There is a certain kind of pressure to look and act entitled 24/7... I especially sense that when walking into a designer store looking to buy something... I have to look the part or I will be ignored... It has happened... With so many different brands...  lol...


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Thats a valid point... And for some reason every time someone talks about mistreatment at designer stores I remember that scene from Pretty Woman!
> 
> 
> There is a certain kind of pressure to look and act entitled 24/7... I especially sense that when walking into a designer store looking to buy something... I have to look the part or I will be ignored... It has happened... With so many different brands...  lol...



LOL I think about pretty woman too! I haven't been treated with utter disrespect, but I notice that sometimes (depending on how I look and what I'm wearing)...they won't be as quick to help me because they don't view me as a serious buyer, even knowing the store is dead and no one is too busy to help. It's just shameful...


----------



## BattyBugs

*Icecream* - Hot BA's. Now get better so you can wear them out of the house.

*Gym* - Congrats on your newest Channel addition.

*Bella* - Such a pretty bag. It will be a nice match for some spiked shoes.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*icecreamom*- they are so hot! I really hope you feel better soon! 

*gym*- wow another gorgeous addition to your fab collection of Chanel! congrats! 

*bella*- again, I love it! it will get so much use and it's a piece of fashion history to cherish forever! Now let's hope we can both be content with just one!


----------



## Faraasha

Notte by Marchesa...


----------



## candyapples88

Faraasha said:


> Notte by Marchesa...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349755
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349757



Sooo pretty! Those would look great with the black Balottas or the black MBB.


----------



## Faraasha

candyapples88 said:


> Sooo pretty! Those would look great with the black Balottas or the black MBB.



Yeah they would!...

Arghh I was trying to keep my mind off the Balotas using the "if I don't look at it, I wont want it" method


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> got me (another) chanel:
> 
> pink caviar m/l flap with gold hw. it's older so the caviar is sooooo nice.
> 
> chanel collection:



Your Chanels are gorg! I hope to own a caviar flap one day 



BellaShoes said:


> Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....
> 
> Here is my spikey new Alexander McQueen Clutch....it is so very fabulous......
> 
> *Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!



Very fierce, very pretty!



Faraasha said:


> Notte by Marchesa...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349755
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349757



This colour is amazing!




I got this cute Kindle cover from Etsy


----------



## Cityfashionista

Faraasha said:


> Notte by Marchesa...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349755
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349757





aoqtpi said:


> Your Chanels are gorg! I hope to own a caviar flap one day
> 
> 
> 
> Very fierce, very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> This colour is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this cute Kindle cover from Etsy



Congrats ladies!  I love the dress.


----------



## l.a_girl19

candyapples88 said:


> I'm not sure that I could respect a brand who does business this way. It's one thing to maintain exclusivity, but a whole other thing to treat customers like crap and as if they're not good enough for a bag - a freaking bag! I don't care if a woman walks in wearing sweats, no makeup, and hair looking like Medusa...*if she puts 10g's on the table then she should be entitled to the bag, not the other way around*.


 
True. I dont understand why they are allowed to just pick who is good enough and who is not. Money is money. Who cares who is giving it to you since it does nothing to affect the transaction. 

That being said, I love Hermes. I want a Black Clemence leather Birkin 30cm or 35cm with PH. I would want to be on a waitlist for that baby.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Love the purchases ladies!


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> Your Chanels are gorg! I hope to own a caviar flap one day
> 
> 
> 
> Very fierce, very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> This colour is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this cute Kindle cover from Etsy



That's such a cute case! Congrats! =)


----------



## hazeltt

Faraasha said:


> Notte by Marchesa...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349755
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349757



That's a gorgeous dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haven't posted here in a while and am waaaay behind (on both commenting and posting my purchases)!!   Here are some (lots more to come when I get a chance to take pics)! 

DKNY black/gold sequin scarf:





Chanel rose caviar brilliant WOC:





Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (one of my bday presents from, well, me to me)! :-p





My AH trio of fabulousness! 





My amazing SA found these BA leopard Maniacs for me recently and at just $240!!!  I nearly passed out when I got the "And this is why you love me" e-mail!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Going back a bit!

*cts *- I looove that Anthro dress on you... you are gonna turn some heads for sure (and I wanna steal those incredible camel patent VPs of yours)!   The nail polish is fab!   So sorry to hear about your broken earrings  but hopefully your new purchases cheered you up a bit!!

*misty* - Yay!  Welcome to the wonderful world of Apple!

*Danielle* - Ooooh, your YSL haul is amazing!!!  I'm seriously drooling!! 

*Stephanie* - What a cute jacket!

*P*, what a gorgeous color on your Maniacs!!! 

*l.a_girl *- Such a cute skirt... very versatile!!

*jenaywins* - So cute that you immediately took your Speedy out of it's box and used it (I would so do the same, haha)... it looks fab on you!! 

*Flip *- Such chic Chanel glasses!!

*icecream* - Those Dantes are perfection on you!!! 

*gymangel* - I looove that shade of ('06) pink... so pretty with the gold h/w (we're almost twins - I have it with silver h/w)!  Your family shot is a thing is beauty!! 

*Bella* - Ahh, such McQueen fabulousness... I love the cream/gold combo!!  Beautiful!! 

*Faraasha* - Love the color of your Notte dress!!  Beautiful!!

*aoqtpi* - What an adorable Kindle cover!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Oops, brain freeze, meant Sevruga WOC... dunno where my convoluted description came from!


----------



## bling*lover

Gorgeous new goodies you have the *Fiery*, congrats!
*Faraasha:* That dress is absolutely gorgeous, congrats. I agree the black balotta's would look amazing with that dress


----------



## jenayb

*Fiery* those leopard Maniacs are TDF - and what a price!

While I'm waiting on my package from NM () here is a little something I picked up at Gucci LV... 



Large Sukey in black Guccisima leather. 







Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic!


----------



## cts900

I am hopelessly behind but do not want to miss a _single _buy....for now--CONGRATS ladies.....later tonight I am coming back to drool and compliment individually.  It will give me soooooo much to look forward to!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Jenay*-Its so hot! I want a nice black bag so bad!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Jenay*-Its so hot! I want a nice black bag so bad!


 
Thanks, love bug! It's so nice and big, too! Lurrrve!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*faraasha- *such a beautiful blue I love it! 

*aoqtpi- *so cute!

*fiery- *As always fabulous buys! I loooveee your AH clutch collection! 

*jenay- *gorgeous gucci!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bling*lover *- Thanks so much! 

*jenay* - I knoww... almost passed out when I saw that a. they were available in the first place and b. they were THAT much!   Your Sukey is gorgeous!!! 

*dezy* - Thanks so much!!!   Haha, me too ... makes me happy just looking at all of that sparkle!


----------



## hazeltt

*fiery*, your reveals are always the best! I love your loot, especially that Chanel WOC! The colour is TDF!!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> *Fiery* those leopard Maniacs are TDF - and what a price!
> 
> While I'm waiting on my package from NM () here is a little something I picked up at Gucci LV...
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sukey in black Guccisima leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic!



I'm not a fan of Gucci but that leather is just so yummy!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenay, what a fabulous bag!


----------



## cts900

*hazeltt *and *fiery*: Thank you so much for the kind words about my dress!

*l.a_girl*: Hot skirt! 

*Bella*: So glad she is finally yours.  What a beauty.  I love the color! 

*gym*: Your family photo is amazing and I love the softness of your new pink.  So sweet. 

*icecream*: Soooooooooo sexy! 

*aoqtpi*: Adorable cover . 

*jenay*: That is one heck of a bag.  I want.  Scrumptious looking leather! I also love the LV. You are so cute with it. 

*fiery*: I am so happy to see a haul from you, M. Your new Chancel WOC is amazing and I am especially in love with the AH glitter! I ADORE your trio pic!!!!!!!!  The Maniacs look fabulous on you.


----------



## pr1nc355

I splurged on a brief, but much-needed and much-enjoyed Hawaiian vacay. Here's a pic of the view from my hotel room:





And here's a pic of a cute little cotton dress I bought. I normally don't buy stuff from hotel boutiques and probably paid too much for it, but I knew that if I didn't bring it home with me, I'd regret it. I'm so glad the weather's in the 80s right now.  I tried to get the pic to rotate, but it never saved after I did:





Here's a little somethine else I picked up: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't bought a bag in a LOOOOOONG time, especially a LV one, but the price was right, and I know I'll get a lot of use from it.


----------



## BellaShoes

That looks beautiful, i hope you had a fabulous, relaxing time


----------



## candyapples88

pr1nc355 said:


> I splurged on a brief, but much-needed and much-enjoyed Hawaiian vacay. Here's a pic of the view from my hotel room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of a cute little cotton dress I bought. I normally don't buy stuff from hotel boutiques and probably paid too much for it, but I knew that if I didn't bring it home with me, I'd regret it. I'm so glad the weather's in the 80s right now.  I tried to get the pic to rotate, but it never saved after I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little somethine else I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't bought a bag in a LOOOOOONG time, especially a LV one, but the price was right, and I know I'll get a lot of use from it.



Which island did you go to? I use to live in Oahu and graduated high school there. Isn't it just gorgeous?...and the shopping is unbelievable!


----------



## jeshika

love the leopard maniacs, *fiery*!!!!!  what a great deal!!!


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous view, *pr1nc355*.  Love the soft and feminine dress.  Lovely.


----------



## kett

Jenay - I don't usually dig Gucci but that leather and the color... amazing.

Princess - look at that view! How fun! Very cute dress.


----------



## aoqtpi

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted here in a while and am waaaay behind (on both commenting and posting my purchases)!!   Here are some (lots more to come when I get a chance to take pics)!
> 
> DKNY black/gold sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> Chanel rose caviar brilliant WOC:
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (one of my bday presents from, well, me to me)! :-p
> 
> 
> My AH trio of fabulousness!
> 
> 
> My amazing SA found these BA leopard Maniacs for me recently and at just $240!!!  I nearly passed out when I got the "And this is why you love me" e-mail!!!



I love all of these! Glitter, Chanel and leopard print, oh my!



jenaywins said:


> *Fiery* those leopard Maniacs are TDF - and what a price!
> 
> While I'm waiting on my package from NM () here is a little something I picked up at Gucci LV...
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sukey in black Guccisima leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic!



Ohh, such a great casual yet work-wearing purse! Love it! That leather looks really durable too 



pr1nc355 said:


> I splurged on a brief, but much-needed and  much-enjoyed Hawaiian vacay. Here's a pic of the view from my hotel  room:
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of a cute little cotton dress I bought. I normally  don't buy stuff from hotel boutiques and probably paid too much for it,  but I knew that if I didn't bring it home with me, I'd regret it. I'm so  glad the weather's in the 80s right now.  I tried to get the pic to  rotate, but it never saved after I did:
> 
> 
> Here's a little somethine else I picked up:
> I haven't bought a bag in a LOOOOOONG time, especially a LV one, but the  price was right, and I know I'll get a lot of use from it.



Congrats on your trip! The weather looks fantastic! Love the LV too! If you're not back yet, have a safe trip home


----------



## Akalyah

pr1nc355 said:


> I splurged on a brief, but much-needed and much-enjoyed Hawaiian vacay. Here's a pic of the view from my hotel room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of a cute little cotton dress I bought. I normally don't buy stuff from hotel boutiques and probably paid too much for it, but I knew that if I didn't bring it home with me, I'd regret it. I'm so glad the weather's in the 80s right now. I tried to get the pic to rotate, but it never saved after I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little somethine else I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't bought a bag in a LOOOOOONG time, especially a LV one, but the price was right, and I know I'll get a lot of use from it.


 
Cute dress..
BTW i hope ur ok in Hawaii (if your still there) with all the waves going on!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the window shot, the cute dress and the LV!


----------



## elfgirl

Ahhhh, *P*! I'm so jealous of your Hawaiian vacay. It looks beautiful!

Here's my latest purchase:

Thakoon (runway) dress (R08)


----------



## cts900

^^This dress looks like it was made for you.  I hope you get that baby on with some Loubs and post an outfit pic ASAP.  I wanna see her on!


----------



## aoqtpi

elfgirl said:


> Ahhhh, *P*! I'm so jealous of your Hawaiian vacay. It looks beautiful!
> 
> Here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Thakoon (runway) dress (R08)


This is very cute!


----------



## SassySarah

Great purchases everyone! Here's a couple of my latest:

iPad 2





Philip Stein watch. My second one, loved the first one so much got another finally!


----------



## jeshika

IPad 2!!!!!  i already have the original iPad... but the new one looks so tempting!!!  how do u like it?


----------



## SassySarah

jeshika said:


> IPad 2!!!!!  i already have the original iPad... but the new one looks so tempting!!!  how do u like it?



Thanks Jeshika.  I have the original one too and need to eBay it now.  I find myself using this one so much more because it's soooooo much faster to browse and multi task. Uploaded those pics from my iPad


----------



## cts900

*Sassy*, your new watch is lovely.  My Mother-In-Law just got the iPad 2 so we are like very distant tech cousins .  Congrats on both!


----------



## cts900

I was in desperate need of new flip flops and walking shoes.....and now I am not!


----------



## SassySarah

CTS congrats! I have those black bcbg flip flops too!


----------



## cts900

^^Flip flop twins! Awesome!  Thanks, sweets.


----------



## BellaShoes

*elfgirl*, such a cute Thakoon!

*sassy*, ahhh the iPad2, DH is itching for the new one too!

*cts*, great new shoes! NB are great walking shoes.


----------



## jeshika

A couple Chanel goodies...

Timeless Clutch in Light Beige 






Chanel Bow Pumps





They match perfectly!


----------



## jenayb

*Jesh*


----------



## cts900

Gorgeous,* jesh*! _Gorgeous_. 

Thank you, *Bella.*  I have been following the rules-to-live-by you gave me a little while back and I quickly wore through my last running shoes.  My life is all around healthier thanks to your inspiration!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> Gorgeous,* jesh*! _Gorgeous_.
> 
> Thank you, *Bella.*  I have been following the rules-to-live-by you gave me a little while back and I quickly wore through my last running shoes.  My life is all around healthier thanks to your inspiration!



Thank you *cts*, I am so happy to hear I inspired you.. I had a tough week, your kind words mean a lot


----------



## BellaShoes

*jeshika*, lovely new Chanel pieces... the timeless clutch is beautiful


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *cts*, I am so happy to hear I inspired you.. I had a tough week, your kind words mean a lot



It is true.  I am gonna PM you.


----------



## aoqtpi

SassySarah said:


> Great purchases everyone! Here's a couple of my latest:
> 
> iPad 2
> 
> Philip Stein watch. My second one, loved the first one so much got another finally!



I didn't know the iPad 2 was white! Love it! And it matches your watch  I've been debating between an iPad and an Air but since I have an iMac, MBP and iPhone it seems unnecessary. Do you get a lot of use out of yours? Is it comparable to a laptop at all? TIA! 



cts900 said:


> I was in desperate need of new flip flops and walking shoes.....and now I am not!



I love Roxy flip flops! They're so comfy and the only kind I wear. Those BCBG ones are super cute though! Love these!



jeshika said:


> A couple Chanel goodies...
> 
> Timeless Clutch in Light Beige
> 
> 
> Chanel Bow Pumps
> 
> 
> They match perfectly!



! Mod/outfit pics?  I love that beige colour!


----------



## FlipDiver

jeshika said:


> A couple Chanel goodies...
> 
> Timeless Clutch in Light Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Bow Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They match perfectly!



Oh Chanel... I love your new purchases!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> *Jesh*



thanks *jenay*!  u should indulge in some Chanel! 



cts900 said:


> Gorgeous,* jesh*! _Gorgeous_.



thanks *cts*!



BellaShoes said:


> *jeshika*, lovely new Chanel pieces... the timeless clutch is beautiful



thanks *Bella*! Sorry to hear your week hasn't been great. Hope DH and your furbabies made your weekend better!



aoqtpi said:


> ! Mod/outfit pics?  I love that beige colour!



haha, once busy season is over, mod pixx for sure!

thanks *L*!



FlipDiver said:


> Oh Chanel... I love your new purchases!



Thanks *C*!


----------



## jeshika

A couple more daylight pictures... 











Bibi loves it too!


----------



## Cityfashionista

pr1nc355 said:


> I splurged on a brief, but much-needed and much-enjoyed Hawaiian vacay. Here's a pic of the view from my hotel room:
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of a cute little cotton dress I bought. I normally don't buy stuff from hotel boutiques and probably paid too much for it, but I knew that if I didn't bring it home with me, I'd regret it. I'm so glad the weather's in the 80s right now.  I tried to get the pic to rotate, but it never saved after I did:
> 
> 
> Here's a little somethine else I picked up:
> I haven't bought a bag in a LOOOOOONG time, especially a LV one, but the price was right, and I know I'll get a lot of use from it.





fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted here in a while and am waaaay behind (on both commenting and posting my purchases)!!   Here are some (lots more to come when I get a chance to take pics)!
> 
> DKNY black/gold sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> Chanel rose caviar brilliant WOC:
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (one of my bday presents from, well, me to me)! :-p
> 
> 
> My AH trio of fabulousness!
> 
> 
> My amazing SA found these BA leopard Maniacs for me recently and at just $240!!!  I nearly passed out when I got the "And this is why you love me" e-mail!!!





jenaywins said:


> *Fiery* those leopard Maniacs are TDF - and what a price!
> 
> While I'm waiting on my package from NM () here is a little something I picked up at Gucci LV...
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sukey in black Guccisima leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic!





elfgirl said:


> Ahhhh, *P*! I'm so jealous of your Hawaiian vacay. It looks beautiful!
> 
> Here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Thakoon (runway) dress (R08)





SassySarah said:


> Great purchases everyone! Here's a couple of my latest:
> 
> iPad 2
> 
> 
> Philip Stein watch. My second one, loved the first one so much got another finally!





cts900 said:


> I was in desperate need of new flip flops and walking shoes.....and now I am not!





jeshika said:


> A couple Chanel goodies...
> 
> Timeless Clutch in Light Beige
> 
> 
> Chanel Bow Pumps
> 
> 
> They match perfectly!



Great vacay! Great purchases ladies!


----------



## cts900

Thanks, *aoqtpi*!

Love the beautiful new photos, *jesh*.


----------



## hazeltt

pr1nc355 said:


> I splurged on a brief, but much-needed and much-enjoyed Hawaiian vacay. Here's a pic of the view from my hotel room:
> 
> And here's a pic of a cute little cotton dress I bought. I normally don't buy stuff from hotel boutiques and probably paid too much for it, but I knew that if I didn't bring it home with me, I'd regret it. I'm so glad the weather's in the 80s right now.  I tried to get the pic to rotate, but it never saved after I did:
> 
> Here's a little somethine else I picked up:
> I haven't bought a bag in a LOOOOOONG time, especially a LV one, but the price was right, and I know I'll get a lot of use from it.



Hope you had fun on your vacay! Congrats on getting the LV!



SassySarah said:


> Great purchases everyone! Here's a couple of my latest:
> 
> iPad 2
> 
> Philip Stein watch. My second one, loved the first one so much got another finally!



Congrats on the new purchases! The iPad 2 looks tempting!



cts900 said:


> I was in desperate need of new flip flops and walking shoes.....and now I am not!



I love comfy shoes on non-CL days! I can't wait for summer to arrive!



jeshika said:


> A couple Chanel goodies...
> 
> Timeless Clutch in Light Beige
> 
> Chanel Bow Pumps
> 
> They match perfectly!



Congrats on all the Chanel additions. The clutch is gorgy!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

I'm so sorry everyone I'm totally behind on this thread  but wanted to say Congratulations on all your new beautiful things


----------



## dirtyaddiction

came home to these today... 











Versace Leather Cut Out Platforms. AHHHH! Soo insane I love them! 1/2 Size too big but too amazing to return!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dirtyaddicition*, those are wild!!! Wear them in fabulous health!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dirtyaddiction said:


> came home to these today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versace Leather Cut Out Platforms. AHHHH! Soo insane I love them! 1/2 Size too big but too amazing to return!



 I love them! Where'd you get them?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BellaShoes said:


> *dirtyaddicition*, those are wild!!! Wear them in fabulous health!!



7" heel! I will try lol. I work retail so I'ma see if I can work in them tomorrow haha


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Cityfashionista said:


> I love them! Where'd you get them?



theoutnet! They had these and the python leather ones for sale


----------



## Cityfashionista

dirtyaddiction said:


> theoutnet! They had these and the python leather ones for sale




Off to check


----------



## Cityfashionista

No more huh.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Cityfashionista said:


> No more huh.



yeah they sold out pretty fast but you never know, someone might return a pair!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dirtyaddiction said:


> yeah they sold out pretty fast but you never know, someone might return a pair!


 Maybe :cry:


----------



## Miss_Q

I've been such a bad girl lately. I think I should of given up shopping for lent.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

First of all great purchases everyone!!

Now here is one of my treats to myself from my tax return...


Halston Heritage Catherine






Sorry for the poor picture quality...


----------



## BlondeBarbie

dirtyaddiction said:


> came home to these today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versace Leather Cut Out Platforms. AHHHH! Soo insane I love them! 1/2 Size too big but too amazing to return!


 

I had wanted these so bad!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ooops, I forgot to add this awesome toy I picked up for my puppies!!






Yes that would be a shoe toy with a red sole!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> This is one of a few non-CL indulgences I have to share over the next few days...
> 
> This is from a fellow TPFer and I just couldn't be happier! In fact, I was so in  when I opened this at the post office that I moved all my stuff out of the bag I was using when I picked this up from the PO and into this one!
> 
> Louis Vuitton Speedy Roses 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBF snapped a shot of me with it when I walked around to his side of the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA*


 

First of all, you are gorgeous! Second I LOVE that bag!! Third, where did you get your sunnies???

Ps, we STILL have not gone shopping together! lol


----------



## cts900

*BlondeBarbie*: How cute is that!!!!!! Great buys, hun. 

*dirtyaddiction*: Those are_ wild_.  Love your adventurous nature!

*hazeltt*: Thanks, dear.  Bring on the sunhsine!


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> First of all, you are gorgeous! Second I LOVE that bag!! Third, where did you get your sunnies???
> 
> Ps, we STILL have not gone shopping together! lol


 
Thank you, honey! 

The sunglasses are Gucci and I bought them at NM in Vegas. 

Um, I've been waiting for you to get off your ban!! Lol.


----------



## chloe speaks

*dirtyaddiction*: wow those are soooome wild shoes. Enjoy them and I hope you wore them at work!
*BlondeBarbie*: i love that you did not forget the doggie!

I bought a pencil case. A Giant Hardware Balenciaga one - it is sooo cute, and though I have not received it yet, it is on it's way. i can't resist showing it.


----------



## yazziestarr

I love the color *chloe*! I need some giant hardware.

and how exciting I came in here to post my bal too! Balenciaga was always a love of mine but has only become a lovecome true this past year. Its eating into my cl budget which was already eating into my bag budget...just a downward spiral


My birthday present to my self 
Balenciaga Dark Night work
w/out flash




w/ flash




and a pic for color ref.


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^oh yeah. she's a beauty. love your little yellow charm; looks great against the dark knight (is it black? no wait, it's blue. no wait, it's dark knight....).


----------



## BellaShoes

*Blonde*, love the HH bag and the puppy bed...cute!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*chloe,* love the Bal pencil case!!!

*yazzie*... ohhhhhhhhhh, excuse me while I kiss the sky, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Now for me!!! 

I have had a spendy week.... 

Presenting my *Prada Nappa Guafre Zip Around Wallet* in Cuoio 

Picked her up last weekend at Prada SF 

I love how I can pop my iPhone right in, zip it up and use her as a clutch too!!!


----------



## cts900

*Bella*: Wow.  Classic beauty at its best.  Wow. Shoes;18368477]Now for 

*yazzie*: That color is TDF!  I am in love! 

*chloe*: So adorable!  I want one.


----------



## cts900

An _enormous_ thank you to the stylish and fabulous *Hipployta* who posted her Vivien of Holloway dress in the outfit thread.  I had one on the way to me within _minutes _of seeing it!  I am so excited that I cannot stand it...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you cts!!!

Your new dress is fabulous! Your are going to look divine! What shoes are you going to pair with your first outing?


----------



## cts900

^^Thanks, sweetheart! I was thinking of my Olive Lady Gres....or is suede too heavy for a summer dress?


----------



## phiphi

*chloe* - gorgeous!
*yazzie* - ooh i really like! happy birthday!
*bella* - that's a great shade. love that it's so versatile too!
*cts* - you will look divine in that dress! (i'm thinking of it with your camel VPs...)


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous, *cts*! it will look so great on you!!!!

uhm so i was looking for something for my RAOK buddy and i found something she wanted and was short $8 for free shipping and ended up buying a kindle. can anyone tell me wtf happened?!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> An _enormous_ thank you to the stylish and fabulous *Hipployta* who posted her Vivien of Holloway dress in the outfit thread.  I had one on the way to me within _minutes _of seeing it!  I am so excited that I cannot stand it...



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Faraasha

Gorgeous *CTS*!.... I love it!...


----------



## bling*lover

So cute cts, congrats!
Love your Prada clutch Bella, congrats!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, honey!
> 
> The sunglasses are Gucci and I bought them at NM in Vegas.
> 
> Um, I've been waiting for you to get off your ban!! Lol.


 
Eh, I've given up on my ban...lol


----------



## icecreamom

*Cts* I love love love the dress!!! Off to vivienofholloway.com


----------



## icecreamom

*Jeshika*, congrats on the Kindle is an amazing buy, super super useful! I got want for my mom last week and she hasn't slept since then LOL


----------



## cts900

Thank you all so much for sharing in my excitement: 

*icecream *(hope you found something awesome!)
*bling*lover*
*Faraasha*
*jenay *
*jeshika* (everyone's gotta have a kindle, sweets!)
sweet* phi* (hmmm, camel...I like it!)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *phi* and *bling*... 

*cts*, I think the olive suede would be lovely but I am partial to something in the VP/HP family... how about your camels!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*pr1nc355- *great buys! love the vacation the most! 

*elf- *great dress! 

*sassy- *congrats! love the iPad 2 and the watch 

*cts- *great walking shoes hun! And I love the dress! Can't wait to see modeling pics! 

oh *jeshika *the Chanel clutch is amazing, I love it! 

*dirty- *wow those are funky! congrats!

*miss-q- *I want to see all the goodies!!!

*blondie- *great HH bag! puppy toy is so cute

*chloe- *love the color, can it be used as a clutch?

*yazzie- *gorgeous Bal bag! I need one, one day!

*bella- *stunning Prada wallet hun! the leather looks amazing!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: Thank you so much, dear dezy :kiss:. 

*Bella*: I am realling like the idea of the camels.  *phi *made the same suggestion! I like that my feet would disappear into the camel color a lot.  I also have bone HPs....what a fun dilemma to have!  I almost never buy clothes so this is just a delight.


----------



## yazziestarr

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^oh yeah. she's a beauty. love your little yellow charm; looks great against the dark knight (is it black? no wait, it's blue. no wait, it's dark knight....).


thanks *chloe*!


BellaShoes said:


> *chloe,* love the Bal pencil case!!!
> *yazzie*... ohhhhhhhhhh, excuse me while I kiss the sky, gorgeous!!!!


Thank you *Bella*! I love the prada wallet. It looks so buttery soft



cts900 said:


> *Bella*: Wow.  Classic beauty at its best.  Wow. Shoes;18368477]Now for
> *yazzie*: That color is TDF!  I am in love!
> *chloe*: So adorable!  I want one.


Thanks *cts*! I love the dress! I went straight to the vivien of holloway site after I saw it to check it  out.



phiphi said:


> *chloe* - gorgeous!
> *yazzie* - ooh i really like! happy birthday!
> *bella* - that's a great shade. love that it's so versatile too!
> *cts* - you will look divine in that dress! (i'm thinking of it with your camel VPs...)


Thank you *phi*! I thought my bday was a great excuse for a new bag



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *pr1nc355- *great buys! love the vacation the most!
> *elf- *great dress!
> *sassy- *congrats! love the iPad 2 and the watch
> *cts- *great walking shoes hun! And I love the dress! Can't wait to see modeling pics!
> oh *jeshika *the Chanel clutch is amazing, I love it!
> *dirt- *wow those are funky! congrats!
> *miss-q- *I want to see all the goodies!!!
> *blondie- *great HH bag! puppy toy is so cute
> *chloe- *love the color, can it be used as a clutch?
> *yazzie- *gorgeous Bal bag! I need one, one day!
> *bella- *stunning Prada wallet hun! the leather looks amazing!


Thank you *dezy*!! (you totally need a bal one day they're so versatile and so many great colors!)


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks phiphi, bella, cts and dezynrbaglaydee

*bella:* that's a perfect wallet, and btw it goes with all the nude shoes...**

*cts*: that dress is gorg! i don't think suede is heavy w/ that dress, it's an open toe! i think olive will go great, as will white and some electric blue 

*dezynrbaglaydee*: i'm sure it can be used as a clutch; it's certainly cute enough , but i generally prefer to have a wrist strap


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> thanks *chloe*!
> 
> Thank you *Bella*! I love the prada wallet. It looks so buttery soft


 
It is!! I carried her for the first time and three different people (including an male SA at NM) complimented me on it! It is fab IRL!


----------



## aoqtpi

BlondeBarbie said:


> First of all great purchases everyone!!
> 
> Now here is one of my treats to myself from my tax return...
> 
> 
> Halston Heritage Catherine
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality...



Great bag! I hope I get money back this year...



BlondeBarbie said:


> Ooops, I forgot to add this awesome toy I picked up for my puppies!!
> 
> Yes that would be a shoe toy with a red sole!!



This is so cute! Where did you find it?



chloe speaks said:


> *dirtyaddiction*: wow those are soooome wild shoes. Enjoy them and I hope you wore them at work!
> *BlondeBarbie*: i love that you did not forget the doggie!
> 
> I bought a pencil case. A Giant Hardware Balenciaga one - it is sooo  cute, and though I have not received it yet, it is on it's way. i can't  resist showing it.



Beautiful! I love the colour of this!



yazziestarr said:


> I love the color *chloe*! I need some giant hardware.
> 
> and how exciting I came in here to post my bal too! Balenciaga was  always a love of mine but has only become a lovecome true this past  year. Its eating into my cl budget which was already eating into my bag  budget...just a downward spiral
> 
> 
> My birthday present to my self
> Balenciaga Dark Night work
> w/out flash
> 
> w/ flash
> 
> and a pic for color ref.



Gorgeous! Happy Birthday!



BellaShoes said:


> Now for me!!!
> 
> I have had a spendy week....
> 
> Presenting my *Prada Nappa Guafre Zip Around Wallet* in Cuoio
> 
> Picked her up last weekend at Prada SF
> 
> I love how I can pop my iPhone right in, zip it up and use her as a clutch too!!!



Wow, your iPhone fits in there too? Amazing! I love how classic this looks!



jeshika said:


> gorgeous, *cts*! it will look so great on you!!!!
> 
> uhm so i was looking for something for my RAOK buddy and i found  something she wanted and was short $8 for free shipping and ended up  buying a kindle. can anyone tell me wtf happened?!



That's too funny! Which one did you get? I love my Kindle; you're gonna love yours too!



cts900 said:


> An _enormous_ thank you to the stylish and fabulous *Hipployta* who posted her Vivien of Holloway dress in the outfit thread.  I had one on the way to me within _minutes _of seeing it!  I am so excited that I cannot stand it...




This is beautiful! And perfect for summer! Post mod pics once it arrives?


----------



## hazeltt

*dirtyaddiction*  those are insane!! Congrats!

*BlondeBarbie*  Cute purchases! I cant wait to get my tax refund too!

*chloespeaks*  Is that praline? Its gorgeous with SGH!

*yazziestarr*  Congrats on your new work! I love how roomy this style is!

*Bella*  I love this wallet! Im eyeing it myself in the mughetto colour!

*cts900*  Great dress! Perfect for summer!


----------



## BellaShoes

aoqtpi said:


> Wow, your iPhone fits in there too? Amazing! I love how classic this looks!



It does!!! Love it!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have been window shopping & admiring all the wonderful new purchases on this thread, but have been so busy I haven't properly commented individually. Trust me when I say, I have drooled my way through pages of reveals. Congratulations everyone.


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple other goodies....

My *Miu Miu patchwork hobo*... 
This beauty was Constylement find from earlier this year!!! 






And to help with organizing... Today, I picked up a *Prada make up bag* in Ibisco!










And a peek inside (**Sorry the flash throws the colors off**).... it helps immensely! I did not wear my Miu Miu at first as I did not like how I did not have a cell slot.. so now I put everything from the zipper pocket in the prada make up bag and my iPhone goes in the zipper pocket (unzipped) problem fixed!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *I loooovvveee the prada make up bag, the color especially! wow great find with the MiuMiu bag!


----------



## soleilbrun

fiery: nice haul and deal!
pr1nc355: great buys and I hope you recharged your battery
sassy: Congrat on the watch and ipad2
Dirty: I think these fit your personaility from what I've gathered on the HL thread
CTS:  great dress! I'm sure you'll fill it out nicely like your halter
jesika: love the clutch. The name is absolutely fitting. Nice ensemble


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *I loooovvveee the prada make up bag, the color especially! wow great find with the MiuMiu bag!


 
Thank you!!! I love the prada and it's perfect for an organizer! I carried the Miu Miu a couple of times then put it away because it was a nusiance getting in and out.. the same thing with my Harlequin Miu Miu! Now... it's fixed!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

aoqtpi said:


> Great bag! I hope I get money back this year...
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute! Where did you find it?




Thanks! I found the toy at Marshalls.


----------



## icecreamom

jeshika said:


> A couple Chanel goodies...
> 
> Timeless Clutch in Light Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Bow Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They match perfectly!



Gorgeous


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *aoqtpi*, *hazeltt*, &*Batty*!

*Jeshiska *-  your too funny with buying the kindle! I love mine. At first I was hesitant because I really like having actual books but now I cant live with out it.

*Bella *no joke my mom and I were talking about the miu miu patchwork bag yesterday. She was choosing between that and another miu miu and chose the other but was just telling me she still wishes she could have had gotten the patchwork too. I love everything from your the miu miu/prada spree!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *yazzie!* The moment I saw the patchwork online, I had to have her... I am so glad I did... it is fabulous IRL!


----------



## bab

BellaShoes said:


> A couple other goodies....
> My *Miu Miu patchwork hobo*...
> This beauty was Constylement find from earlier this year!!!
> ...
> And to help with organizing... Today, I picked up a *Prada make up bag* in Ibisco!
> ...


 

Lovely colours!


----------



## jeNYC

Just got me some OTK Boots after a long long search for a perfect one


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, I'm back to trying to keep up (for now).

Love the OTK boots, Jen. What brand are they?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here are a few of my new goodies....

DVF

Shangri





Syrahni





Dugan





T-bags Kimono blouse


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Bab*, the Prada makes all the difference in the Miu Miu!!!

Great boots *jeNYC*!

*Duke*... the queen of DVF..lovely!


----------



## cts900

*jeNYC*: Love the wedge heel! 

*Bella*: Patchwork Miu Miu! Gorgy! The color combo with the Prada is perfection.  So fun.  Can you imagine all of the different outfits your can pair with those colors!?!? 

*hazeltt*: Thank you so much, sweetie.  

*aoqtpi*:Thank you and I appreciate the input.  EB would be amazing....hmmmmmm...maybe I could convince DH that I need EB! 

*yazzie*: Thanks, hun!  Wasn't the site great?  So fun....

*Duke*!!!! How are you NOT a DVF runway model?  The Dugan is my favorite .


----------



## jeNYC

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I'm back to trying to keep up (for now).
> 
> Love the OTK boots, Jen. What brand are they?


 

Hey Batty, they are from Guess by Marciano, the model is Lacee its on sale for $130 on Amazon

Thanks everyone for their nice comments


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *bella!* 

You are soooo sweet, *cts!* That's why I  you. 

*Jen*, sorry I didn't comment earlier, but those boots are HOT!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> A couple other goodies....
> 
> My *Miu Miu patchwork hobo*...
> This beauty was Constylement find from earlier this year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And to help with organizing... Today, I picked up a *Prada make up bag* in Ibisco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a peek inside (**Sorry the flash throws the colors off**).... it helps immensely! I did not wear my Miu Miu at first as I did not like how I did not have a cell slot.. so now I put everything from the zipper pocket in the prada make up bag and my iPhone goes in the zipper pocket (unzipped) problem fixed!!



Wow you're so organized! Great buys! I'm always dumping out my purse to find stuff :shame: so I should take a page from your book!



jeNYC said:


> Just got me some OTK Boots after a long long search for a perfect one



Very nice!



Dukeprincess said:


> Here are a few of my new goodies....
> 
> DVF
> 
> Shangri
> 
> 
> Syrahni
> 
> 
> Dugan
> 
> 
> T-bags Kimono blouse



These look great on you! I esp. like the colours on the last one!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *aoqtpi!*


----------



## BellaShoes

aoqtpi said:


> Wow you're so organized! Great buys! I'm always dumping out my purse to find stuff :shame: so I should take a page from your book!



Thanks aoqtpi!! I love swapping out my bags so the more organized the better!


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> *Bella*: Patchwork Miu Miu! Gorgy! The color combo with the Prada is perfection.  So fun.  Can you imagine all of the different outfits your can pair with those colors!?!?



I also have the Miu Miu harlequin... different colorway... but it is so true.. it is funny how such a diverse bag can be so neutral in the end!


----------



## phiphi

*bella* - both gorgeous. the makeup bag is such a great colour
*jeN* the boots are awesome!
*duke* - seriously, i love them all (especially the dugan.. but you knew that! )


----------



## kett

Dukeprincess, great snags. The Dugan is seriously stunning. You look great in all of them.


----------



## candyapples88

Thinking about these Cesare Paciotti's...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

OK I'm kind of behind again so here it goes !

dirtyaddiction- those are freakin amazing!!!
blondebarbie- cute halston bag and the shoe toy for the puppies so cute!!!
chloespeaks- love the bal thats an amazing color combo with the hardware love
yazzie- hot balenciaga ! that color will go with so many things!
Bella- love the nude prada wallet and patchwork miu miu!
cts - OMG I love that dress !!!! ugh I think I need to order it! so cute 
Jen - your new boots are smokinnnnn! but I love your avi!!!! 
duke- your DVF and Tbags tops are sooooooo cute!!!!! especially the tbags!


----------



## jenayb

*Duke* I love those tops!!!  Did you snag the T Bags one from Gilt?


----------



## kett

Do it candyapples! They are so cool.


----------



## jeNYC

Thank you *everyone* for their comments


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *phiphi* and *adtcd*!!! The prada make up has cured my need to organize my bag!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Picked these *Miu Miu Ballerinas* up last week... black leather with black and pick flower detail...

I just love the leather flower detail... 

(excuse the stubbles... )


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these *Miu Miu Ballerinas* up last week... black leather with black and pick flower detail...
> 
> I just love the leather flower detail...


those r sooooo cute Bella ! I love the flower especially the color combo !


----------



## cts900

Aw, *bella*.  I love them.  The color and style of the flower is both frilly/feminine and edgy.  Perfect for you.


----------



## BattyBugs

Duke, I love your tops!
Very cute flats, Bella. I love the flowers.


----------



## soleilbrun

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these *Miu Miu Ballerinas* up last week... black leather with black and pick flower detail...
> 
> I just love the leather flower detail...
> 
> (excuse the stubbles... )


 Me too.


----------



## archygirl

It has been so much fun checking in on what everyone has purchased lately! Back from Las Vegas, no CLs (nothing in my size), but I did have fun at Michael Kors shop in the Palazzo. 

Purchased this sweater dress in green and blue
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat102&index=3&cmCat=cat000000cat102cat18007


And these shoes
Nora Wedge
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=514695&CategoryID=17402


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *adtcd* and *cts*... they were a steal on Bonanzle!! I saw the flower and just loved them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you batty and soleil!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Archy* the sweater dress is lovely... cannot seem to pull up the photo of the wedges?


----------



## BattyBugs

Cute sweater dress, Archy. The link for the wedges isn't working.


----------



## BellaShoes

It looks like the Nora Wedge is by Michael Kors? Maybe *Archy* got a little leopard in her life? *Archy* which Nora did you get?


----------



## Louboufan

I would have loved to have posted pics of the two LVs I bought. One is the Alma MM in Blanc Corail and the other is the electric Pont-Neuf in the black electric. Can someone tell me how?


----------



## FlipDiver

Louboufan said:


> I would have loved to have posted pics but I don't know how but I provided a link to the two LVs I bought. One is the Alma MM in Blanc Corail and the electric Pont-Neuf in the black electric.
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=cata
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=cata
> What do you guys think?



Ooh I would love to see pics!  The Epi Pont-Neuf and Damier Triana are some of my fave LV bags!  Just add it as an attachment.  Click go advanced, then click on the paperclip icon to manage attachments, and upload them.


----------



## Louboufan

Where is the go advanced icon?


FlipDiver said:


> Ooh I would love to see pics! The Epi Pont-Neuf and Damier Triana are some of my fave LV bags! Just add it as an attachment. Click go advanced, then click on the paperclip icon to manage attachments, and upload them.


----------



## FlipDiver

Louboufan said:


> Where is the go advanced icon?



Go Advanced is only if you're in Quick Reply mode, the smaller text box.  If you're in the reply box with all the smiley icons on the right, then the paperclip icon should be in the toolbar already.


----------



## Louboufan

I tried to upload the pics using the paper clip but it gave me a msg that the uploading failed.


FlipDiver said:


> Go Advanced is only if you're in Quick Reply mode, the smaller text box. If you're in the reply box with all the smiley icons on the right, then the paperclip icon should be in the toolbar already.


----------



## FlipDiver

Louboufan said:


> I tried to upload the pics using the paper clip but it gave me a msg that the uploading failed.



Pics won't upload if they're too big, I think they have to be 180K or below...


----------



## Louboufan

FlipDiver said:


> Pics won't upload if they're too big, I think they have to be 180K or below...


How can I make it smaller? We are friends on FB so I can upload the pics on my page and you can see it that way.


----------



## FlipDiver

Louboufan said:


> How can I make it smaller? We are friends on FB so I can upload the pics on my page and you can see it that way.



Oh yeah, we are, lol!  To make it smaller just open the pic from your pc and resave it with a lower quality/res.


----------



## Louboufan

Not good with computers. How do I do that. TIA!


FlipDiver said:


> Oh yeah, we are, lol! To make it smaller just open the pic from your pc and resave it with a lower quality/res.


----------



## FlipDiver

Yayy, I just saw them pop up on my Facebook newsfeed!  Congrats!  Post them on here so everyone can see!  If you don't want to use attachments, try imageshack or photobucket, they're free!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Louboufan*... check here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## Louboufan

Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF


----------



## FlipDiver

Louboufan said:


> Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF



Gorgeous!  I gave up my Damier Alma, and I always regret not getting the Pont-Neuf!  Carry them in good health!  I just updated my LV collection thread if you want to take a look see


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you! My fav is def the Pont-Neuf. So classic. I'll definetly check out your updated thread.


----------



## candyapples88

Louboufan said:


> Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF



Sooo nice, especially the white one.


----------



## SassySarah

Louboufan said:


> Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF



I die for your Alma!


----------



## PyAri

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these *Miu Miu Ballerinas* up last week... black leather with black and pick flower detail...
> 
> I just love the leather flower detail...
> 
> (excuse the stubbles... )


wow, very nice Bella.  The flower detail is tdf!

Ordered some TruGlo Tritium/Fiber Optic night sights for my Kimber.  Should be in some time next week.


----------



## kett

Louboufan - they are both so pretty. Love the texture on the black one and the white looks like a pearl!

What is that PyAri? It looks so sci-fi.


----------



## jenayb

Louboufan said:


> Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF


----------



## PyAri

Kett, they are night sights for my handgun. They help with sight alignment in low lighting situations. The range we shoot at is not well lit and I've notice I shoot better with my DBFs gun that has night sights vice my own which doesn't.


----------



## Vodkaine

First time I hear about guns on that forum .. é_è


----------



## ChrisyAM15

*dirtyaddiction**-* Woww!!! Those are Hot!!! Love them on you!!!
*blondebarbie**-* Love the Halston bag and the shoe toy is so cute!!! I Love the puppies in your avi 
*chloespeaks-* Gorgeous!!! Love the colour!!!
*yazzie-* Love Love Love!!!! Great bag!!!! The colour is amazing aswell!!
*Bella-* The Nude Prada wallet is so gorgeous and the Patchwork Miu Miu is fab aswell!!
*cts-  * Gorgeous dress!!! Can't wait to see pics of you wearing it!!!
*Jen- * Those Marciano boots are amazing on you!!! What a steal!! Congrats!!
*duke-* The DVF and Tbag tops are Stunning!!! You have great taste!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BellaShoes said:


> Picked these *Miu Miu Ballerinas* up last week... black leather with black and pick flower detail...
> 
> I just love the leather flower detail...
> 
> (excuse the stubbles... )


 
*Bella- *Love these!!! The Flower detail is amazing!! Congrats!!!



archygirl said:


> It has been so much fun checking in on what everyone has purchased lately! Back from Las Vegas, no CLs (nothing in my size), but I did have fun at Michael Kors shop in the Palazzo.
> 
> Purchased this sweater dress in green and blue
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat102&index=3&cmCat=cat000000cat102cat18007
> 
> *archy- *The sweater dress is gorgeous!!!
> 
> And these shoes
> Nora Wedge
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=514695&CategoryID=17402


 
The wedges are gorgeous aswell!! Love the colour!!



PyAri said:


> Ordered some TruGlo Tritium/Fiber Optic night sights for my Kimber. Should be in some time next week.
> 
> images1.opticsplanet.com/750-500-ffffff/opplanet-truglo-tritium-fiber-optic-tfo-handgun-night-sights-green-rear-tg131st1.jpg


 
*PyAri- *Don't really know what these are..but congrats anyways!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Louboufan said:


> Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF


 
*Loboufan- *Both are just gorgeous!!!
Love the Alma Blanc Corail...Congrats!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the LVs, *Loub*.
I didn't know you were a shooter, too, *Py*. Me too!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

*Camilla Skovgaard* shoes. Already wore these out, really comfortable!!


----------



## jeshika

ChrisyAM15 said:


> *Camilla Skovgaard* shoes. Already wore these out, really comfortable!!



Those are SUPER CUTE!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*phiphi, kett, adctd, jenay, chrisy, and batty!*  BTW, yes, I did snag that top from Gilt *jenay* 

Love the flats, *bella*

So cool, *pyari!*

Great deals *archy*

LOOOVE those shoes *Chrisy!*


----------



## Louboufan

Thank you Jenay, Battybugs, Chrisy, Candyapples and SassySarah.


----------



## soleilbrun

Great purchases ladies! I think M. Louboutin won't complain over such wonderfull cheats.

I got these today. Celine denim slingbacks.  We have sunshine but now I need heat before I can wear them out.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lovely new goodies everyone!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jeshika said:


> Those are SUPER CUTE!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> LOOOVE those shoes *Chrisy!*


 
Thank you so much


----------



## ChrisyAM15

soleilbrun said:


> Great purchases ladies! I think M. Louboutin won't complain over such wonderfull cheats.
> 
> I got these today. Celine denim slingbacks. We have sunshine but now I need heat before I can wear them out.


 
Congrats, love them!


----------



## soleilbrun

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Congrats, love them!


 
Thank you. Sad that it's not hot here though.  Sounds like a good reason for a vacation


----------



## Dukeprincess

It's me again, and yes, it is more DVF.  Syrahni - Part 2  (not an outfit, just had to try on the blouse as soon as I got home!)


----------



## cts900

I likey!  A lot. You are fabulous down to the tips of your fingernails, *Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> I likey!  A lot. You are fabulous down to the tips of your fingernails, *Duke*!



I am only trying to live up to your greatness, *cts.  *


----------



## cts900

^^I  you.


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> It's me again, and yes, it is more DVF.  Syrahni - Part 2  (not an outfit, just had to try on the blouse as soon as I got home!)



Fabulous!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

We're blouse twins *Duke!* Love it!!


----------



## PyAri

Thanks ChrisyAM15 =) I'm liking the Skovgaard shoes, they look great on you.
Batty, if we are ever in the same area, we have to hit up a range together!
Duke, love love the top!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *Jenay and C!* 

*Nakie*, here's to being blouse twins


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm waiting on another Chanel bag & my iPhone 4.


----------



## kett

Great new addition, duke. I love the graphic print with the pink. You look so cute!

soleilbrun - those aer seriously pretty. Hopefull the good weather will be here soon!

chrisy - love. Love love. So cute.


----------



## kett

I didn't win big in Vegas but I did pretty good at the shops...



Balenciaga Part Time S/S 11 black regular hardware

Without flash:






With flash:






I'm not a huge purse fan but this may just be the beginning of a dangerous love.


----------



## jenayb

kett said:


> I didn't win big in Vegas but I did pretty good at the shops...
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Part Time S/S 11 black regular hardware
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge purse fan but this may just be the beginning of a dangerous love.


 
Oh how I love me a great Bal bag! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW, loving that bag *Kett!*   (and thank you for your compliment)


----------



## aoqtpi

Louboufan said:


> Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF



Beautiful! Esp the Alma! I love me some LV!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> *Camilla Skovgaard* shoes. Already wore these out, really comfortable!!



Ooh, comfy is key! These look amazing on you!



soleilbrun said:


> Great purchases ladies! I think M. Louboutin won't complain over such wonderfull cheats.
> 
> I got these today. Celine denim slingbacks.  We have sunshine but now I need heat before I can wear them out.



Very nice!



Dukeprincess said:


> It's me again, and yes, it is more DVF.   Syrahni - Part 2  (not an outfit, just had to try on the blouse as soon  as I got home!)



Fabulous!



kett said:


> I didn't win big in Vegas but I did pretty good at the shops...
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Part Time S/S 11 black regular hardware
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge purse fan but this may just be the beginning of a dangerous love.



I am in love with this BBag! It's a beaut!


----------



## chloe speaks

Louboufan said:


> Thanks Bella and Flipdiver! ALMA BLANC CORAIL AND EPI LEATHER PONT-NEUF


The Alma Blanc, I esp. 



PyAri said:


> wow, very nice Bella. The flower detail is tdf!
> sooo cute!
> 
> Ordered some TruGlo Tritium/Fiber Optic night sights for my Kimber. Should be in some time next week.


 Hey, that looks way cool and so not CL 



ChrisyAM15 said:


> *Camilla Skovgaard* shoes. Already wore these out, really comfortable!!


they look comfy. i have heard that non-platforms are COMING BACK...



soleilbrun said:


> Great purchases ladies! I think M. Louboutin won't complain over such wonderfull cheats.
> 
> I got these today. Celine denim slingbacks. We have sunshine but now I need heat before I can wear them out.


those are sooooo adorable! 



Dukeprincess said:


> It's me again, and yes, it is more DVF. Syrahni - Part 2 (not an outfit, just had to try on the blouse as soon as I got home!)


Very pretty Dukeprincess!



kett said:


> ...I'm not a huge purse fan but this may just be the beginning of a dangerous love.


 
Kett: those are famous last words. I, Chloe Speaks, have fallen and can't get back up!


----------



## cts900

*kett*, She is _beyond __gorgeous_.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *aoqtpi and chloe!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *great dvf top! 

*kett- *love the bal bag!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

You bet, Py! We have an arsenal in the house. 

I love your Part Time, Kett. That is the next bag for my collection. My City needs a big sister.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

PyAri said:


> Thanks ChrisyAM15 =) I'm liking the Skovgaard shoes, they look great on you.


 
Thank you so much *PyAri!!!* I heard you are a shooter..you can be my teacher, I would love to learn!!!



kett said:


> chrisy - love. Love love. So cute.


 
Thank you very much *kett!!! *I'm in love with your new BBag!!!
Just amazing...Congrats!!



aoqtpi said:


> Ooh, comfy is key! These look amazing on you!


 
Thanks alot *aoqtpi!!*





chloe speaks said:


> they look comfy. i have heard that non-platforms are COMING BACK...


 
Lol...glad they are doing a Come Back!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

*Duke* you look amazing!!!
Simply Love your DVF blouse!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Kett:  Love your new bal bag! If that is not winning big in vegas, I hope it happens to me when I go. Thank you

Chloe: Thank you


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Duke - love the blouse
Kett - serious bag envy being had!


----------



## icecreamom

kett said:


> I didn't win big in Vegas but I did pretty good at the shops...
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Part Time S/S 11 black regular hardware
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge purse fan but this may just be the beginning of a dangerous love.


 
Love, Love your Bal! Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## japskivt

*Duke* - you look amazing, as always!

*Kett* - love the bag

Duke my girl, I just bought some new DVF additions!! I'll post as I wear them!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

kett said:


> I didn't win big in Vegas but I did pretty good at the shops...
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Part Time S/S 11 black regular hardware
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge purse fan but this may just be the beginning of a dangerous love.


 

OMG, that is so gorgeous!! I need one!! Maybe when I'm in Vegas in a couple weeks I'll win big & be able to get one!! lol


----------



## _Danielle_

Great purchases ladies! 
Here Is my latest addition the Tribtoo 105  but I missed the Tribute sandals In this color !


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## ChrisyAM15

_Danielle_ said:


> Great purchases ladies!
> Here Is my latest addition the Tribtoo 105  but I missed the Tribute sandals In this color !


 
OMG!!!!! Dani these are gorgeous!!!!!
The color is TDF!!!


----------



## candyapples88

_Danielle_ said:


>



That red is fabulous!


----------



## icecreamom

Beautiful, *Danielle*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*JAP!!!!!* I've missed you!!!!  

Gorgeous, *Dani!*


----------



## japskivt

*Dani*, they are amazing!

*Duke*, I missed you too. I am so busy but I've been lurking! I actually have a few new additions to post. Need to charge my camera.


----------



## Louboufan

Where did you get this color from?


_Danielle_ said:


>


----------



## jenayb

*Dani*!!!


----------



## bab

Danielle: wow! beautiful color!


----------



## bab

Kett: Love your bag! I have a cyclade City, and was thinking about buying another one in black


----------



## BlondeBarbie

DANI!!!! Where did you get THOSE?????


----------



## _Danielle_

Thank you* ChrisyAM15  candyapples88  icecreamom
 Dukeprincess  japskivt   Louboufan  jenaywins  bab  BlondeBarbie*
the Color Is "FRAGOLA" I got them from a friend directely from YSL 
but the sandal was sold out everywhere  !!


----------



## gymangel812

dani - love the new ysl's and that is a cute cow LOL

i got some new lanvin flats, in beige (nude) leather:









i'm on the fence on the beige ones. they are the only pair i've paid full price (well sort of, had Nordstrom price match and got them for 365 + tax). they aren't as soft as my lamb ones but seem to fit a bit better than my other 2 pairs. i am also iffy on paying full price as my other pairs do cause blisters and rubbing after a while (but i haven't found a pair of shoes that haven't cause pain except for sneakers, flip flops, sandals, and my MBPs [and those cause feet numbness after a while]). they seem like a nice nude though. i wish there was some way to wear them for a few hours before returning, lol.


----------



## cts900

*Dani*: Jeepers, those are HAWT. 

*gym*: Finding comfy shoes is always a challenge for me also.  I hope they work out as they are quite lovely on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

*kett*, beautiful Bal!!
*Dani*, your YSL are delicious!


----------



## BellaShoes

My new BCBG Ruffled Zipper Leather Jacket in Soy Chai!!


----------



## kett

Thanks Jenay, Duke, aoqtpi, cts, dezy, Batty (you will have to show when you get one!), Chrisy, soleil, Imelda, icecreamom (you will have to show us, too!), japskivt, blondebarbie (good luck! Someone's gotta win the big bucks, right?), bellashoes, and bab 

And Chloe Speaks - thanks, but... say it ain't so! I can't afford another addiction.

Danielle - the tribs are amazing - that color is just... it is like liquid. Fabulous.

gymangel - I hope you decide to keep them, they are like the perfect nude. Very cute. 

Bella that jacket is TDF. The shape is amazing.

I need to start using the quote function because I love the new quote notification feature.


----------



## FlipDiver

BellaShoes said:


> My new BCBG Ruffled Zipper Leather Jacket in Soy Chai!!



Love the jacket!  And the name of the color is so cute!  Sometimes I pick paint colors based on the name


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Kett* and *flip*! It is lambskin so it is super soft! 

*gym*, your Lanvins look comfy after a day in CL's.


----------



## FlipDiver

gymangel812 said:


> dani - love the new ysl's and that is a cute cow LOL
> 
> i got some new lanvin flats, in beige (nude) leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on the fence on the beige ones. they are the only pair i've paid full price (well sort of, had Nordstrom price match and got them for 365 + tax). they aren't as soft as my lamb ones but seem to fit a bit better than my other 2 pairs. i am also iffy on paying full price as my other pairs do cause blisters and rubbing after a while (but i haven't found a pair of shoes that haven't cause pain except for sneakers, flip flops, sandals, and my MBPs [and those cause feet numbness after a while]). they seem like a nice nude though. i wish there was some way to wear them for a few hours before returning, lol.



They look so comfy!


----------



## FlipDiver

_Danielle_ said:


>



*Dani* you take such great photos!  Love the color!


----------



## FlipDiver

kett said:


> I didn't win big in Vegas but I did pretty good at the shops...
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Part Time S/S 11 black regular hardware
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge purse fan but this may just be the beginning of a dangerous love.



omg I loveee this color!  I'm not familiar with Bal bags but this may have changed my mind!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the red YSL, Danielle!
Gym, the flats look really comfy. I say keep them.
Hot damn, Bella!


----------



## FlipDiver

Today I received a little something in the mail...

*Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dani- *what a gorgeous red!!!

*gym- *the color of the Lanvins is great! Hope they work out

*bella- *the jacket looks so amazing on you! So happy you found it 

*flip- *beautiful reissue!


----------



## wantmoreshoes75

Flip - what a gorgeous Chanel. Turquoise is so in this summer. Enjoy wearing her.


----------



## wantmoreshoes75

BellaShoes said:


> My new BCBG Ruffled Zipper Leather Jacket in Soy Chai!!


What a yummy jacket. Bella: I'm new to tPF. Are you a model?


----------



## cts900

*Flip*: That color is seriously unbelievable.  I am gonna dream about that color.  

*Bella*: You knock my socks off.  Total girl crush.


----------



## clothingguru

FlipDiver said:


> Today I received a little something in the mail...
> 
> *Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *



 OMG flip this color is gorgeous in the Reissue!!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

BellaShoes said:


> My new BCBG Ruffled Zipper Leather Jacket in Soy Chai!!



YOU seriously ROCK this jacket so well Bella!


----------



## clothingguru

*gym*: The Lanvin flats are cute! 

*danielle*: The red YSL's are JUICY!!! Love them!

*kett:* That Bal is Scrumptious!! Congrats!

*duke:* That DVF top is divine on you!

*Sorry for the ladies i missed. I am Extremely behind in this thread *


----------



## soleilbrun

bella- love the jacket
Dani- love the color
gym- great color match. They look comfy


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

Flip that's a stunner!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

gym- those are cute! So comfy looking!!

Bella- I love that jacket & your boots!!

Flip- that Chanel is so gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*gym:* I really like the nude on you.

*bella:* Gorgeous jacket!

*kett:* That purse is stunning!  The color is TDF!


----------



## PyAri

*ChrisyAM15*-Batty would be the better teacher.  You should definitely learn though, it is a lot of fun.  :flower: 
*dani- *tdf!
*gym-* very nice!
*bella-*just gorgeous!
*flip-* OMG!!!! :Faint:


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Today I received a little something in the mail...
> 
> *Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *



 TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *dezy, cts, duke, soleil, blonde, PyAri*!!! 

*Blonde*, the boots are Dolce Vita!

*Flip*, your Chanel is amazing... loving all the jade, turquoise and alike for Spring!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

FlipDiver said:


> Today I received a little something in the mail...
> 
> *Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *



DANGGGGGGG


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Got these in the mail today! Giuseppe Zanotti for Balmain Zipper Boots!






Gotta love the bay.


----------



## aoqtpi

dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today! Giuseppe Zanotti for Balmain Zipper Boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the bay.



Judging by your avi, these are perfect for you! Congrats!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

aoqtpi said:


> Judging by your avi, these are perfect for you! Congrats!



 thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

Fun Zanotti/Balmain boots *dirty*...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BellaShoes said:


> Fun Zanotti/Balmain boots *dirty*...



thanks


----------



## ChrisyAM15

FlipDiver said:


> Today I received a little something in the mail...
> 
> *Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *


 
Gorgeous Flip!!! The color is amazing!!!
Congrats!!!



PyAri said:


> *ChrisyAM15*-Batty would be the better teacher. You should definitely learn though, it is a lot of fun. :flower:


 
Thanks dear!! I'm sure both of you are great teachers  



gymangel812 said:


> i got some new lanvin flats, in beige (nude) leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on the fence on the beige ones. they are the only pair i've paid full price (well sort of, had Nordstrom price match and got them for 365 + tax). they aren't as soft as my lamb ones but seem to fit a bit better than my other 2 pairs. i am also iffy on paying full price as my other pairs do cause blisters and rubbing after a while (but i haven't found a pair of shoes that haven't cause pain except for sneakers, flip flops, sandals, and my MBPs [and those cause feet numbness after a while]). they seem like a nice nude though. i wish there was some way to wear them for a few hours before returning, lol.


 
Love these..the nude color is really nice!!!



BellaShoes said:


> My new BCBG Ruffled Zipper Leather Jacket in Soy Chai!!


 
Love, Love, Love!!!
This jacket is gorgeous and looks amazing on you!!!!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Got these in the mail today! Giuseppe Zanotti for Balmain Zipper Boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the bay.


 
WOWW!!! These are Hot!!!!
Congrats!!!!


----------



## cts900

*dirty:* Love them for you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dirty- *great boots


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Miu Miu Boots. 
Have been looking for these everywhere..finally I found them!!





(Pic from seller)

My mod pic





Carmen Electra models them much better than me


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Chrisy:* Oh no she doesn't, you look waaaaaaaayyy better in them than Carmen. 

Hot boots *dirty!*


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Dukeprincess said:


> *Chrisy:* Oh no she doesn't, you look waaaaaaaayyy better in them than Carmen.


 
You're so sweet Duke, thank you so much


----------



## soleilbrun

Congratulations ot everyone for their new purchases.  This thing advances lightening fast


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *dirty- *great boots





cts900 said:


> *dirty:* Love them for you!





ChrisyAM15 said:


> WOWW!!! These are Hot!!!!
> Congrats!!!!





Dukeprincess said:


> *Chrisy:* Oh no she doesn't, you look waaaaaaaayyy better in them than Carmen.
> 
> Hot boots *dirty!*



thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## kett

Flip - the color on your Chanel is incredible. Congrats!

Dirty - nice snag, they are so sexy

Chrisy - Those are amazing!

(Thanks Clothing and Duke!)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Chrisy- congrats!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

So they might go back, because they have some scratches, but here are my gorgeous Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So they might go back, because they have some scratches, but here are my gorgeous Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs!



Oh you would!! 

Congratulations, they are stunning - with or without a few scratches!


----------



## hazeltt

They finally arrived! They're gorgeous *dezy*! I hope you can find that perfect pair!


----------



## pr1nc355

Wow!  The tpf ladies are on a roll!  So many fab purchases!

I apologize for the delayed response.  I've been so busy, plus I give up shopping for Lent every year, successful some years and others not.  I'm determined to make this year a successful one, so I've been mostly staying off tpf these days.

I'm so glad to share my latest and am touched that you've showed concern for me by wishing me safety, especially with the reports of the disasters in the Pacific.  I actually left Hawaii right before the wave disaster. Nevertheless, I thank you all for your well wishes 

Thank you, *Bella, candyapples, cts, kett, aoqtpi, Akalyah, Batty, elfgirl, City, hazel, adctd, dezy,* and *soleil!* 

*candyapples:* I stayed right on the beach in Waikiki.  Breathtaking views!  I hadn't been to Hawaii in years, but it seriously felt like home.  I just love the island lifestyle (it might be ingrained into me because I'm Filipina!) and the friendly people.  Oh, and the shopping!  I could spend days there, just shopping!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

kett said:


> Chrisy - Those are amazing!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Chrisy- congrats!!!


 
Thank you!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So they might go back, because they have some scratches, but here are my gorgeous Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs!


 
I Love these!!! Look amazing on you!!!
So sorry about the scratches..these are so hard to find!!
I will keep my fingers crossed for you to find another pair w/out scratches.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So they might go back, because they have some scratches, but here are my gorgeous Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs!
> 
> http://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab332/aideeg/RG6.jpg
> 
> http://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab332/aideeg/RG2.jpg
> 
> http://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab332/aideeg/RG3.jpg
> 
> http://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab332/aideeg/RG5.jpg



 they are gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous BAs, *dezy.*

Back with more DVF purchases...

Lilo vest (can be worn with/out belt)






Arely in Crazy Repeat


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*, gorgeous new DVF purchases!

*Chrisy*, cute Miu Miu booties!

OMG!! *DEZZZZY*!!! I love love love them on you!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## cts900

*dezy:* Ooooooo, I hope you keep them.  So pretty! 

*Chrisy*: Those are bada$$.  Carmen ain't got nothin' on you! 

*Duke*: I am in love with both.  The Lilo vest is so feminine and flowy but that pattern gives it the perfect edge.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Dukeprincess said:


> Back with more DVF purchases...
> 
> Lilo vest (can be worn with/out belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arely in Crazy Repeat


 
*Duke,* you are the DVF Queen!!! 

Both are gorgeous and you look amazing!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BellaShoes said:


> *Chrisy*, cute Miu Miu booties!


 
Thank you Bella!!! 



cts900 said:


> *Chrisy*: Those are bada$$. Carmen ain't got nothin' on you!


 
 Thank you so much cts..you're a sweetheart


----------



## BellaShoes

My very 1st LV... and I absolutely love it! I was lucky enough to buy her from a fabulous TPF'er and she is in pristine condition...

A couple ladies helped me with the color as a newbie to LV.. it is a deep red with a hint of sheen to it... superb as a wallet or pop my iPhone in there and it's a clutch!

My *LV Pomme d'Amour Zipper Wallet*....


----------



## _Danielle_

here are some modeling pix


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay, hazel, chrisy, dirty- *thank you all so much! 

*Duke- *great DVF purchases! love the lilo vest! 

*bella, cts- *thanks honeys

*bella- *such a gorgeous red! love it, congrats! 

*dani- *fab modeling pics!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

BellaShoes said:


> My very 1st LV... and I absolutely love it! I was lucky enough to buy her from a fabulous TPF'er and she is in pristine condition...
> 
> A couple ladies helped me with the color as a newbie to LV.. it is a deep red with a hint of sheen to it... superb as a wallet or pop my iPhone in there and it's a clutch!
> 
> My *LV Pomme d'Amour Zipper Wallet*....


 
Gorgeous Bella..the color is TDF!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *dezy* and *chrisy*!!

*Dezy*, just in case we are keeping track... that was a pre-ban purchase... leading up to my Une Plume mid ban purchase


----------



## elfgirl

I had a happy Saturday! 

First, a long-time "wish list" item (I think *authentic *was with me when I fell in love with this in the Dior boutique at Saks!) -- Dior Granville (medium) in red!







Then, a vintage find in pristine condition, an Hermes Ladies' Nemo watch.


----------



## elfgirl

Look at all the beautiful red in this thread today!  

*Danielle*, I LOVE the YSLs.  Those are some of the sexiest shoes outside of CLs. 

*Bella*, what a way to enter the world of LV!  The wallet is beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## elfgirl

OMG, *Dezy*! I've never seen Maniacs in that color before.  They're gorgeous!  

*Duke*, I love the Lilo vest -- you rock the DVF like no one else I know!


----------



## Chins4

elfgirl said:


> I had a happy Saturday!
> 
> Then, a vintage find in pristine condition, an Hermes Ladies' Nemo watch.


 
 this! Wherever did you find it?


----------



## elfgirl

Chins4 said:


> this! Wherever did you find it?



Thank you, *chins*! It came from a lovely seller from Japan who seems to carry a lot of vintage items. I'm so pleased!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

elfgirl said:


> I had a happy Saturday!
> 
> First, a long-time "wish list" item (I think *authentic *was with me when I fell in love with this in the Dior boutique at Saks!) -- Dior Granville (medium) in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, a vintage find in pristine condition, an Hermes Ladies' Nemo watch.


 
Love the Dior bag...the Hermes watch looks brand new!!!
Great Purchases!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *elf*!!

Your Dior is delicious, that color!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omggggggggggggggggggggggg ..... *DUKE!*

I've been eyeing the vest at NM and want it sooo bad! Major vest jealousy!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bella, cts, Chrisy, dezy, elf and nakie!*

You need this vest, *Naked.* 

*Bella:* Pomme is one of my favorite Vernis colors.  Congrats!

*elf:* AMAZING purchases!


----------



## Dessye

_Danielle_ said:


> here are some modeling pix



Oooo, I  these!!!!  The shade of metallic patent is just divine and they look absolutely stunning on you!

I'm usually merely a lurker in this thread as there are far too many threads to keep up with - hehe!   Wonderful purchases ladies!


----------



## Dessye

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous BAs, *dezy.*
> 
> Back with more DVF purchases...
> 
> Lilo vest (can be worn with/out belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arely in Crazy Repeat



Wow, *Duke*!  Amazing --- l love the Lilo vest!


----------



## phiphi

*kett* love the bag!
*dirty* fierce boots
*chrisy* - ya i agree, you rock them better than carmen! 
*flip* - the chanel is a stunning colour
*bella* - pomme wallet cousins! isn't the colour SO amazing!? congrats!
*duke* - you are the dvf queen!! the vest is so fun.. and the dress fits you like a glove.
*dani* - the YSLs are perfection on you!
*elf* the granville is such a great bag - congrats! and the watch.. amazing.


----------



## cts900

*elf*: The watch is gorgeous and the Dior bag looks like a place I would be willing to live if I could shrink myself down--so luscious!  Yum! Great finds.  

*Dani*: On you, those are even MORE spectacular.  

*Bella*: What a delicious red.  She is a beauty.


----------



## singsongjones

Wonderful, fabulous purchases, everyone. And *Bella*, I love that red vernis clutch...and I see you're a Bond girl like me!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you duke, phiphi, cts and singsong!

*Singsong*... I am a total Bond girl... check out the thread I started for Bond Girls!


----------



## kett

Elf, they are both gorgeous but that watch is so fabulous!

And thanks phiphi!


----------



## singsongjones

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you duke, phiphi, cts and singsong!
> 
> *Singsong*... I am a total Bond girl... check out the thread I started for Bond Girls!


 
OMG!!! I had no idea that existed!!! I going over there right now.


----------



## FlipDiver

I know I posted this earlier but the sun finally came out and I got to take pics of my new Chanel metallic turquoise reissue in better lighting


----------



## _Danielle_

*Amazing purchases everyone !!
Stina Lee & maggiesze1 - nice booties
yazziestarr - I love your amq&#8216;s & the Balenciaga color is perfect !
hazeltt - maniacs ...tdf
rdgldy & adctd2onlnshpng - amq clutchissimo !!
Minamiz - beautiful miu miu&#8216;s
bellashoes - fantastic lim dress & the amq tattoo is amazing & love the otk&#8216;s
calisurf - the miu miu&#8216;s are amazing on you & the lanvin too & love the video ;O)
fieryfashionist - beautiful finds as always & the Maniacs are TDF !
cts900 - nice kate spade & dresses !  Ohh and chanel polish !  he he flip flops !
aoqtpi - sooooooo many colors ;O) & a new camera too ! 
FlipDiver - love all your bags & the chanel earrings & eyeglasses
clothingguru - ohhh chanel ! & nice dress !
ochie - these boots are cute ! 6 the amq clutch is perfect !
Nieners - perfect buys !
Stacy31 - i love the haze boots !!
karwood - someday i need a amq clutch too !
LVOEnyc - love the wallet !
aoqtpi - cool uggs !
Beaniebeans - valentinoooos !
louboutinlawyer - i like your short hair !
archygirl - great finds ! & thr hermes is tdf !
NerdyBirdy1982 - Ahh love the &#8222;viva las vegas clutch&#8220; :O)
chloe speaks - beautiful Twiggy & the Balenciaga is TDF !
Dukeprincess - love zhe lv !
gymangel812 - great finds & i like the ysl - I love your Lanvin Flats!
Stephanie*** - nice dress & ring & jacket :O)!
maggiesze1 - hello ! hello kitty ! & the Balenciaga is tdf & love the mini flap !
kett - the red gibbon is beautiful & the Balenciaga  is TDF !
dancer1 - the color of the kelsis is amazing !
soleilbrun - great buys & I love your Celine denim slingbacks !
jeshika -wohooo a mac book ! & the bracelet is cute & I love the Chanel Bow Pumps
Chins4 - your tribs are stunning
BijouBleu - Ohh i love the ysl&#8216;s !! 
Faraasha - love the fendi ohh and marchesa!
vhdos - perfect HL !!
purseinsanity - love all your bags & scarfs & the watch !
Nhu Nhu - the scarf is beautiful & i love the ukulele !
lilflobowl - the red dress is &#8222;hot&#8220;
michaelfranco - I like the Glitter Jeans!
Blueberry12 - the moto jacket is cool !
NANI1972 - perfect dresses !!
phiphi - wonder woman in maniac&#8216;s!!!!
missgiannina -the alma is tdf !
::Nicole:: - love the ferragamo&#8216;s
jenaywins - beautiful choos & Love the Balenciaga & the LV Speedy Roses 30!
BellaShoes - the Chanel Brooklyn Patchwork is tdf & amq clutch too ! & a Prada and Mui Mui ballerinas ;O)
dezynrbaglaydee - amq clutch  ..... ahhhhh & Maniacs OMG !
imskyhigh - beautiful purse
jancedtif - yay cool travel bag  !
icecreamom - nice atwood&#8216;s !!
pr1nc355 - Congrats  the LV Is perfect !
elfgirl - I Love the Thakoon dress & the Dior Purse !
SassySarah - Ohhh Sassy an iPad ... Happy Apps !
dirtyaddiction - the Versace  are fierce & the Giuseppe Zanotti too!
BlondeBarbie - the HHC is nice !
jeNYC - cool OTK&#8216;s
Dukeprincess - Fantastic DVF&#8216;s for the princess !!
Louboufan - Love the Alma !!
PyAri - TruGlo ?
ChrisyAM15 - the Camilla Skovgaard are stunning & I love your Miu Miu&#8216;s!
BellaShoes - BCBG Ruffled Zipper Leather Jacket fit perfect on you & Like the pomme !
FlipDiver - Chanel metallic turquoise  OMG that color !!*


*dezynrbaglaydee  elfgirl  Dessye  phiphi  cts900*


----------



## cts900

^^Thank you, hun.  What an _amazing_ post!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

_Danielle_ said:


> here are some modeling pix


 
Woww!!! Thanks for adding mod pics Dani!!!
These are stunning on you!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

phiphi said:


> *chrisy* - ya i agree, you rock them better than carmen!


 
Thanks *Phiphi!! *



_Danielle_ said:


> *Amazing purchases everyone !!*
> *Stina Lee & maggiesze1 - nice booties*
> *yazziestarr - I love your amqs & the Balenciaga color is perfect !*
> *hazeltt - maniacs ...tdf*
> *rdgldy & adctd2onlnshpng - amq clutchissimo !!*
> *Minamiz - beautiful miu mius*
> *bellashoes - fantastic lim dress & the amq tattoo is amazing & love the otks*
> *calisurf - the miu mius are amazing on you & the lanvin too & love the video ;O)*
> *fieryfashionist - beautiful finds as always & the Maniacs are TDF !*
> *cts900 - nice kate spade & dresses ! Ohh and chanel polish ! he he flip flops !*
> *aoqtpi - sooooooo many colors ;O) & a new camera too ! *
> *FlipDiver - love all your bags & the chanel earrings & eyeglasses*
> *clothingguru - ohhh chanel ! & nice dress !*
> *ochie - these boots are cute ! 6 the amq clutch is perfect !*
> *Nieners - perfect buys !*
> *Stacy31 - i love the haze boots !!*
> *karwood - someday i need a amq clutch too !*
> *LVOEnyc - love the wallet !*
> *aoqtpi - cool uggs !*
> *Beaniebeans - valentinoooos !*
> *louboutinlawyer - i like your short hair !*
> *archygirl - great finds ! & thr hermes is tdf !*
> *NerdyBirdy1982 - Ahh love the viva las vegas clutch :O)*
> *chloe speaks - beautiful Twiggy & the Balenciaga is TDF !*
> *Dukeprincess - love zhe lv !*
> *gymangel812 - great finds & i like the ysl - I love your Lanvin Flats!*
> *Stephanie*** - nice dress & ring & jacket :O)!*
> *maggiesze1 - hello ! hello kitty ! & the Balenciaga is tdf & love the mini flap !*
> *kett - the red gibbon is beautiful & the Balenciaga is TDF !*
> *dancer1 - the color of the kelsis is amazing !*
> *soleilbrun - great buys & I love your Celine denim slingbacks !*
> *jeshika -wohooo a mac book ! & the bracelet is cute & I love the Chanel Bow Pumps*
> *Chins4 - your tribs are stunning*
> *BijouBleu - Ohh i love the ysls !! *
> *Faraasha - love the fendi ohh and marchesa!*
> *vhdos - perfect HL !!*
> *purseinsanity - love all your bags & scarfs & the watch !*
> *Nhu Nhu - the scarf is beautiful & i love the ukulele !*
> *lilflobowl - the red dress is hot*
> *michaelfranco - I like the Glitter Jeans!*
> *Blueberry12 - the moto jacket is cool !*
> *NANI1972 - perfect dresses !!*
> *phiphi - wonder woman in maniacs!!!!*
> *missgiannina -the alma is tdf !*
> *::Nicole:: - love the ferragamos*
> *jenaywins - beautiful choos & Love the Balenciaga & the LV Speedy Roses 30!*
> *BellaShoes - the Chanel Brooklyn Patchwork is tdf & amq clutch too ! & a Prada and Mui Mui ballerinas ;O)*
> *dezynrbaglaydee - amq clutch ..... ahhhhh & Maniacs OMG !*
> *imskyhigh - beautiful purse*
> *jancedtif - yay cool travel bag !*
> *icecreamom - nice atwoods !!*
> *pr1nc355 - Congrats the LV Is perfect !*
> *elfgirl - I Love the Thakoon dress & the Dior Purse !*
> *SassySarah - Ohhh Sassy an iPad ... Happy Apps !*
> *dirtyaddiction - the Versace are fierce & the Giuseppe Zanotti too!*
> *BlondeBarbie - the HHC is nice !*
> *jeNYC - cool OTKs*
> *Dukeprincess - Fantastic DVFs for the princess !!*
> *Louboufan - Love the Alma !!*
> *PyAri - TruGlo ?*
> *ChrisyAM15 - the Camilla Skovgaard are stunning & I love your Miu* *Mius!*
> *BellaShoes - BCBG Ruffled Zipper Leather Jacket fit perfect on you & Like the pomme !*
> *FlipDiver - Chanel metallic turquoise OMG that color !!*
> 
> 
> *dezynrbaglaydee elfgirl Dessye phiphi cts900*


 
OMG Dani!! How did you manage to do a post like this? 
I would have gone crazy!!!

Thanks alot dear


----------



## BattyBugs

*Dezy*: Love the color of the Atwoods!
*Duke*: Gorgeous DVF!
Beautiful LV,* Bella*!
I love the bag & the watch, *Elf*.
*Flip*: The turquoise is amazing.


----------



## kett

Danielle, you are incredible, I don't know how you manage a post like that! Thanks for the compliments. 

FlipDiver - that color truly is amazing.


----------



## Akalyah

My Gucci Flats
They are comfY!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Metallic turquoise chanel is gorgeous!

I went to NM yesterday and treated myself to a pair of NOT BLACK shoes. Say hello the the Revas in NM-exclusive Nectarine!










And of course it's not a trip to NM without a couple of these...


----------



## Faraasha

I got these today... They're arriving on Thursday (fingers crossed!)... What do you think?... I saw them in a picture a while ago and fell in love with the snake like thing going on... 

Versace Cut Out Sandals... (I got the white ones)


----------



## ColdSteel

I love them Faraasha. The cutouts are nice and I like how they are rounded.


----------



## cts900

*Cold*: Love that color!  So perfect for spring/summer.  

*Faraasha*: I like them in white best!


----------



## Faraasha

ColdSteel said:


> I love them Faraasha. The cutouts are nice and I like how they are rounded.



Me too!!... They look funky yet sexy!... And I love the color of your Torys... Cuuuute! 



cts900 said:


> *Cold*: Love that color!  So perfect for spring/summer.
> 
> *Faraasha*: I like them in white best!



... Thanks cts.. You're the best!


----------



## heatherB

ColdSteel said:


> Metallic turquoise chanel is gorgeous!
> 
> I went to NM yesterday and treated myself to a pair of NOT BLACK shoes. Say hello the the Revas in NM-exclusive Nectarine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course it's not a trip to NM without a couple of these...


 
Mmmm..I love the NM cookies.

 ETA: Of course the shoes are beautiful too! I love the bright orange--perfect for summer!


----------



## cts900

Faraasha said:


> ... Thanks cts.. You're the best!



Right back at'cha, sweets :kiss:.


----------



## heatherB

Faraasha said:


> I got these today... They're arriving on Thursday (fingers crossed!)... What do you think?... I saw them in a picture a while ago and fell in love with the snake like thing going on...
> 
> Versace Cut Out Sandals... (I got the white ones)
> 
> View attachment 1366545


 


cts900 said:


> *Cold*: Love that color! So perfect for spring/summer.
> 
> *Faraasha*: I like them in white best!


 
I love them! I agree with *cts* that you picked the best colorway too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *batty!*


----------



## clothingguru

OMG this thread moves fast!!!!
Gorgeous new buys Ladies ... From the amazing LV wallets to the gorgeous purses and boots and clothes! And watches! The list goes on! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Hi girls. I got these items at a bargain basement price courtesy of the outnet
Ive got a girly party holiday to Ibiza for the closing parties later this year but I hate dressing down even when raving out do thought this little top and shorts are sexy funky casual. 
D&G bandeau top, kova & T denim short, Alice & Olivia jacket: it's alot more fitted once on












I also treated myself to these balenciaga shoe boots from eBay




I love a bargain


----------



## juicyjeans

I am also a HUGE Giuseppe Zanotti fan ~ had to snag these!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, just in case we are keeping track... that was a pre-ban purchase... leading up to my Une Plume mid ban purchase


 
hmmmmm what are we calling your next arrival?



elfgirl said:


> I had a happy Saturday!
> 
> First, a long-time "wish list" item (I think *authentic *was with me when I fell in love with this in the Dior boutique at Saks!) -- Dior Granville (medium) in red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, a vintage find in pristine condition, an Hermes Ladies' Nemo watch.


 
*elf- *love the dior and the Hermes watch! 



elfgirl said:


> OMG, *Dezy*! I've never seen Maniacs in that color before. They're gorgeous!


 
thank you! They just came out! Net-a-Porter has them and Saks is taking pre-orders




BattyBugs said:


> *Dezy*: Love the color of the Atwoods!


 
thanks *batty! *



Akalyah said:


> My Gucci Flats
> They are comfY!!


 
lovely flats! 



ColdSteel said:


> I went to NM yesterday and treated myself to a pair of NOT BLACK shoes. Say hello the the Revas in NM-exclusive Nectarine!


 
great Revas! 



Faraasha said:


> I got these today... They're arriving on Thursday (fingers crossed!)... What do you think?... I saw them in a picture a while ago and fell in love with the snake like thing going on...
> 
> Versace Cut Out Sandals... (I got the white ones)
> 
> View attachment 1366545


 
those are hot! 



Clooky001 said:


> Hi girls. I got these items at a bargain basement price courtesy of the outnet
> Ive got a girly party holiday to Ibiza for the closing parties later this year but I hate dressing down even when raving out do thought this little top and shorts are sexy funky casual.
> D&G bandeau top, kova & T denim short, Alice & Olivia jacket: it's alot more fitted once on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also treated myself to these balenciaga shoe boots from eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a bargain


 
fabulous!



juicyjeans said:


> I am also a HUGE Giuseppe Zanotti fan ~ had to snag these!


 
gorgeous!


----------



## japskivt

My new J12 and Red Maxi. I will take better pictures tomorrow with a real camera instead of the iPhone. Totally in LOVE!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^


----------



## japskivt

Duke! I owe you some updated DVF pics too!! All of the ladies have been buying such amazing stuff!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Jap!* Nice to see you! Lovely new buys!


----------



## juicyjeans

japskivt said:


> My new J12 and Red Maxi. I will take better pictures tomorrow with a real camera instead of the iPhone. Totally in LOVE!!



I  the J12! Congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

japskivt said:


> My new J12 and Red Maxi. I will take better pictures tomorrow with a real camera instead of the iPhone. Totally in LOVE!!


----------



## FlipDiver

japskivt said:


> My new J12 and Red Maxi. I will take better pictures tomorrow with a real camera instead of the iPhone. Totally in LOVE!!



OMG!  Chanelll!!


----------



## Miss_Q

japskivt said:


> My new J12 and Red Maxi. I will take better pictures tomorrow with a real camera instead of the iPhone. Totally in LOVE!!


----------



## japskivt

Hey ladies! I promise pictures this week. Work is busy but tomorrow I should have time. Anyway. Two new additions for today. Praline Velo and Black Velo with GRGH.


----------



## NANI1972

Wow! There are some fabulous buys on here ladies! CL girls have the best taste! 

Here are a few of my recent splurges.

Balenciaga City Castagna with GSH (assistance provided by my curious kitty Goldie)










One of my favorite scores at the moment....AMQ Union Jack Skull Clutch!!!


----------



## Clooky001

Nani-both stunning but totally in love with the AMQ-dreamy


----------



## japskivt

Nani. Love the bags!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nani, gorgeous! I want that BBag!


----------



## Nolia

LOVE that AMQ!!


----------



## musicscrip

Hubbie got the Jumbo for me a few months ago and he just got me the simple to match the Jumbo


----------



## Nolia

I also broke my Burberry virginity this month!!
I definitely did NOT want the camel check stuff.  I like it a little more classy so I was looking for something grayscale. 

Presenting my Burberry Beat Check Nylon Hobo!!


----------



## musicscrip

japskivt said:


> My new J12 and Red Maxi. I will take better pictures tomorrow with a real camera instead of the iPhone. Totally in LOVE!!


 
So pretty!!! I love it


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nani:* Love your new bags!

*Nolia:* Beautiful Burberry!


----------



## phiphi

*jap* - sooo nice to see you! miss *J* - you have been busyyyyy! love them all. the chanels, the bals. 
*nani* - great bags!
*nolia* - love the burberry!


----------



## Nolia

Dukeprincess said:


> *Nolia:* Beautiful Burberry!





phiphi said:


> *nolia* - love the burberry!



Thank you!  I was all paranoid about buying from ebay despite authentication but was happy to have the actual  bag authenticized again once I got it!  It's a little worn, but I LOVE it!


----------



## FlipDiver

My Chanel April Fools Day purchase arrived today... 

*Timeless Clutch in Metallic Dark Silver*


----------



## cts900

^^The color is gorgeous,* flip*.

I am so sorry for being behind and not commenting on each beautiful purchase individually.  Congrats on all of your fabulous buys, ladies!


----------



## japskivt

Phi. I'm happy to be back. Haha. I know I've been busy but I love all of these bags.


----------



## jeshika

Nice clutch, *Flip*! I have them in red and beige. SUPER CHIC! Love the dark silver!


----------



## NANI1972

Clooky001 said:


> Nani-both stunning but totally in love with the AMQ-dreamy


Thanks, the clutch is fab!



japskivt said:


> Nani. Love the bags!!


Thank you!



aoqtpi said:


> Nani, gorgeous! I want that BBag!


 
Hehe, my first Bbag. love it!



Nolia said:


> LOVE that AMQ!!


 
It's so awsome IRL! Congrats on your Burberry.



Dukeprincess said:


> *Nani:* Love your new bags!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *jap* - sooo nice to see you! miss *J* - you have been busyyyyy! love them all. the chanels, the bals.
> *nani* - great bags!
> *nolia* - love the burberry!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks phi.
> 
> Great chanel Flip!
Click to expand...


----------



## jenayb

Daaaang *NANS* - don't hurt em!!  Ah-mazing!!! 


So I picked up a little something on Friday at LV Scottsdale... I've been dying over this line for a while now, but had never seen this colour. This was definitely  at first sight!!!

Louis Vuitton Empreinte Artsy in Neige






The photo I took in-store turned out much better and speaks to the bag's true colour...


----------



## surlygirl

you ladies are killing it with all the fab purchases! i'm way behind ...

*jap *- love, love, love the j12. i have tried to resist the house of chanel, but you ladies are making me want to embrace uncle karl in a big way!

*flip *- that timeless clutch is not helping matters either! it's always been a fav of mine, and that color is amazing!

gorgeous bag, *jenay*! i'm waving to my mahina in the background of your boutique picture. well, a mahina that should belong to me!


----------



## juicyjeans

jenaywins said:


> Daaaang *NANS* - don't hurt em!!  Ah-mazing!!!
> 
> 
> So I picked up a little something on Friday at LV Scottsdale... I've been dying over this line for a while now, but had never seen this colour. This was definitely  at first sight!!!
> 
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte Artsy in Neige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo I took in-store turned out much better and speaks to the bag's true colour...


 
You're right! That color is INCREDIBLE!!! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

juicyjeans said:


> You're right! That color is INCREDIBLE!!! Congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> Daaaang *NANS* - don't hurt em!!  Ah-mazing!!!
> 
> 
> So I picked up a little something on Friday at LV Scottsdale... I've been dying over this line for a while now, but had never seen this colour. This was definitely  at first sight!!!
> 
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte Artsy in Neige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo I took in-store turned out much better and speaks to the bag's true colour...


 
I'm not an LV fan but I saw this line in the Houston boutique yesterday and it was every very lovely. Highly recommend!

Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm not an LV fan but I saw this line in the Houston boutique yesterday and it was every very lovely. Highly recommend!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you very much!

It's definitely off my traditional beaten path, but it's just so stunning in person I couldn't resist!


----------



## MadameElle

Flip - love the Chanel clutch, esp. in dark silver

Jenay - your Louis Vuitton Empreinte Artsy in Neige is gorgeous.  Great for summer.


----------



## jenayb

surlygirl said:


> you ladies are killing it with all the fab purchases! i'm way behind ...
> 
> *jap *- love, love, love the j12. i have tried to resist the house of chanel, but you ladies are making me want to embrace uncle karl in a big way!
> 
> *flip *- that timeless clutch is not helping matters either! it's always been a fav of mine, and that color is amazing!
> 
> gorgeous bag, *jenay*! i'm waving to my mahina in the background of your boutique picture. well, a mahina that should belong to me!



Funny, that Mahina was asking about you... Or didn't I tell you?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

A little something plopped on my doorstep today...

35cm Bois de Rose Birkin 












more photos here.... http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/one-of-the-first-roses-of-spring-reveal-675340.html


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A little something plopped on my doorstep today...
> 
> 35cm Bois de Rose Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here.... http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/one-of-the-first-roses-of-spring-reveal-675340.html


----------



## jeshika

that is quite the plop, *naked*! 

congrats!


----------



## cts900

*NAKED!*  I had to go see the other photos as well.  You reveal is amazing.  Congrats, my dear.  I am beyond happy for you.


----------



## candyapples88

Congrats *Naked*, love the color!!

I just purchased this Bebe dress...hope it looks this good on!!


----------



## FlipDiver

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A little something plopped on my doorstep today...
> 
> 35cm Bois de Rose Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here.... http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/one-of-the-first-roses-of-spring-reveal-675340.html



omfg!


----------



## Nolia

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A little something plopped on my doorstep today...
> 
> 35cm Bois de Rose Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here.... http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/one-of-the-first-roses-of-spring-reveal-675340.html



Breathtaking!! I'm getting goosebump much like the purse itself!!


----------



## phiphi

*naked* - i just don't ever get tired seeing that picture.  ms. bois de rose.

*candy* - cute dress!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

* jenay, jeshika, cts, candyapples, flipdiver, nolia, and my sweet P!*


----------



## nunumgl

Clooky001 said:


> Hi girls. I got these items at a bargain basement price courtesy of the outnet
> Ive got a girly party holiday to Ibiza for the closing parties later this year but I hate dressing down even when raving out do thought this little top and shorts are sexy funky casual.
> D&G bandeau top, kova & T denim short, Alice & Olivia jacket: it's alot more fitted once on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also treated myself to these balenciaga shoe boots from eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a bargain


 
OMG Clooky I am so so so jealous you are going to Ibiza to Party!!!! :worthy:


----------



## nunumgl

I am new to this thread and I am ADDICTED!!!


----------



## ochie

*naked-*  congrats! love the color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new goodies ladies! 

*naked*- there are no words.....AMAZING! Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A little something plopped on my doorstep today...
> 
> 35cm Bois de Rose Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here.... http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/one-of-the-first-roses-of-spring-reveal-675340.html



Ummm...seriously dying!  Congrats *Naked*!

Love the dress *candy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Naked, it is truly a fabulous piece, wear it in the best of health :kiss:


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Nakie:*Umm that just "plopped" on your doorstep?  Clearly, I need to fire my postman because he doesn't bring THAT to me!   Gorgeous and congrats hon!


----------



## kett

Naked!!!! I am speechless. It is amazing. (Oh look, I found some words after all!)


----------



## LVOEnyc

*NAKED*... I... die...


----------



## NANI1972

Naked: Beautiful bag love the color, such a classic style.


----------



## chloe speaks

*Naked*: that is just gorgeous! . 
*Candy*: dress is hot girl. what CLs you gonna wear w/ those!


----------



## candyapples88

chloe speaks said:


> *Naked*: that is just gorgeous! .
> *Candy*: dress is hot girl. what CLs you gonna wear w/ those!



Idk  Maybe my jade Pigalles, or maybe the nude ones  I just hope it works out!


----------



## jenayb

Boy I must really be on a handbag kick lately, but... I've wanted this bag since I saw it in LV in February... I'm so glad I finally decided to take the pluge. 

*Gucci Handmade Bag*












The detail is AMAZING in person!


----------



## Clooky001

nunumgl said:


> OMG Clooky I am so so so jealous you are going to Ibiza to Party!!!! :worthy:



Heh heh... Thx I can't wait it will be my first girly holiday in 2years so very excited


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jenay:* Since you have this Gucci, can you send the E. Artsy to my house please?  TIA!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> *Jenay:* Since you have this Gucci, can you send the E. Artsy to my house please? TIA!


 
Hehe!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Boy I must really be on a handbag kick lately, but... I've wanted this bag since I saw it in LV in February... I'm so glad I finally decided to take the pluge.
> 
> *Gucci Handmade Bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The detail is AMAZING in person!



Before I read your last statement I was thinking, "Wow, that detailing is absolutely stunning!"  The leather looks super soft too!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> Before I read your last statement I was thinking, "Wow, that detailing is absolutely stunning!"  The leather looks super soft too!



Lol! 

It is super soft, but it's also super susceptible to scratches. Ouch!


----------



## cts900

She is_ beautiful_,* jenay*.  Truly.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *gorgeous bag!


----------



## jenayb

^ Thank you!


----------



## jeNYC

Jenay-wow i don't really like LV anymore but that bag is so classy and chic

i just purchased this leopard infinity scarf and i love ittttttt....the quality is excellent and the leopard print does not like tacky at all...this scarf looks way more expensive than it is...plus, you can wrap it around 3x!!


----------



## FlipDiver

jenaywins said:


> Boy I must really be on a handbag kick lately, but... I've wanted this bag since I saw it in LV in February... I'm so glad I finally decided to take the pluge.
> 
> *Gucci Handmade Bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The detail is AMAZING in person!



I really like it!  Very classy and understated


----------



## jenayb

jeNYC said:


> Jenay-wow i don't really like LV anymore but that bag is so classy and chic
> 
> i just purchased this leopard infinity scarf and i love ittttttt....the quality is excellent and the leopard print does not like tacky at all...this scarf looks way more expensive than it is...plus, you can wrap it around 3x!!



Thank you!

I love the scarf!! 



FlipDiver said:


> I really like it!  Very classy and understated



Thank you! I thought it was nice because it doesn't scream look at me I'm carrying Gucci.


----------



## chloe speaks

Jenay, that LV is gorgeous and the detail on the Gucci is beautiful.
jeNYC, i know what you mean by leopard print being tacky or not, and that scarf looks classy!
My recent little find:
Vintage Bal Makeup Clutch (2003 F/W w/ Pewter hardware!)


----------



## jenayb

^  Wow!


----------



## gymangel812

*naked* - OMG the bdr is amazing! is it your first birkin? i'm still hunting for my first... probably should stop buying other stuff so i can afford one too, lol

*chloe speaks* - love the bal clutch. such a pretty shade of red. i fell out of love with my bals and only have one (bag) now.

a few recent purchases of mine:
balenciaga blue with rose gold hw triple tour bracelet





chanel sunnies  been wanting these forever!









chanel red caviar WOC (my first WOC, it's bigger than i thought it would be)





last but not least .... chanel grey aged calf with gold hw 226 reissue. my most expensive bag purchase so i'm second guessing it even though i love it. what do you all think of it? is it a keeper?


----------



## candyapples88

*JeNYC* - Cool scarf!

*Gym* - Those glasses are too cute with the bows!

*Chloe* - Love the clutch, Bal makes the best handbags!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Gym* I love ALL your purchases, especially the sunnies/WoC! I can relate about the Reissue. I've been wanting the new purple but if I keep go upwards of 4K on a purchase (my Maxi was probably as far as I would go for Chanel prices), then I would much rather save for a Birkin.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeNYC- *Love the scarf! 

*chloe- *great Bal clutch! 

*gym- *WOW! Gorgeous new goodies! I love the WOC, the red caviar is just lovely! The Grey Reissue... I have loved the Grey Reissue for a long time. It is truly timeless and very versatile. If you don't love it, back it goes. But if you do it is a stunning Chanel to own.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenay-that bag is TDF!!!

jeNYC-love your scarf! Where did you get it? (if you don't mind...)

chloe-that bal is fabulous!

gym-great purchases!! I vote keep the grey chanel!! It's gorgeous!

Here is my little contribution...
I was one of the lucky 2000 to get a ticket for theoutnet.com $2 sale. 

This is what I got...
silk Valentinio jacket!!!! I just hope it fits, they only had one size & I think it may be a little small for me. I really didn't see much else that I liked though & I suppose if it is too small that will just be motivation to lose some weight!! lol


----------



## FlipDiver

gymangel812 said:


> *naked* - OMG the bdr is amazing! is it your first birkin? i'm still hunting for my first... probably should stop buying other stuff so i can afford one too, lol
> 
> *chloe speaks* - love the bal clutch. such a pretty shade of red. i fell out of love with my bals and only have one (bag) now.
> 
> a few recent purchases of mine:
> balenciaga blue with rose gold hw triple tour bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel sunnies  been wanting these forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel red caviar WOC (my first WOC, it's bigger than i thought it would be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last but not least .... chanel grey aged calf with gold hw 226 reissue. my most expensive bag purchase so i'm second guessing it even though i love it. what do you all think of it? is it a keeper?



Chanel   The reissue is gorgeous, and the WOC is so practical (I have a red Sevruga WOC!), but the sunnies are so cute!  I love them all :buttercup:


----------



## FlipDiver

BlondeBarbie said:


> jenay-that bag is TDF!!!
> 
> jeNYC-love your scarf! Where did you get it? (if you don't mind...)
> 
> chloe-that bal is fabulous!
> 
> gym-great purchases!! I vote keep the grey chanel!! It's gorgeous!
> 
> Here is my little contribution...
> I was one of the lucky 2000 to get a ticket for theoutnet.com $2 sale.
> 
> This is what I got...
> silk Valentinio jacket!!!! I just hope it fits, they only had one size & I think it may be a little small for me. I really didn't see much else that I liked though & I suppose if it is too small that will just be motivation to lose some weight!! lol



Such a pretty color!  BTW, I love your avatar


----------



## FlipDiver

jeNYC said:


> Jenay-wow i don't really like LV anymore but that bag is so classy and chic
> 
> i just purchased this leopard infinity scarf and i love ittttttt....the quality is excellent and the leopard print does not like tacky at all...this scarf looks way more expensive than it is...plus, you can wrap it around 3x!!



Infinity scarves seem so practical since they can't fall/fly off your neck   Love the leopard, and I'm not usually a fan of animal print


----------



## FlipDiver

chloe speaks said:


> Jenay, that LV is gorgeous and the detail on the Gucci is beautiful.
> jeNYC, i know what you mean by leopard print being tacky or not, and that scarf looks classy!
> My recent little find:
> Vintage Bal Makeup Clutch (2003 F/W w/ Pewter hardware!)



That is a perfect color red!  I don't own any Bal bags or accessories, but all these Bal purchases have got me thinking of looking into one for myself


----------



## jeNYC

BlondeBarbie said:


> jenay-that bag is TDF!!!
> 
> jeNYC-love your scarf! Where did you get it? (if you don't mind...)
> 
> chloe-that bal is fabulous!
> 
> gym-great purchases!! I vote keep the grey chanel!! It's gorgeous!
> 
> Here is my little contribution...
> I was one of the lucky 2000 to get a ticket for theoutnet.com $2 sale.
> 
> This is what I got...
> silk Valentinio jacket!!!! I just hope it fits, they only had one size & I think it may be a little small for me. I really didn't see much else that I liked though & I suppose if it is too small that will just be motivation to lose some weight!! lol


 

Hey Barbie, i got it from express.com, on sale for $21; still available.  i love your barbie biancas!


----------



## FlipDiver

My new Chanel Cerf tote in dark brown w/GHW 














and Black Pearl nail polish


----------



## jenayb

BlondeBarbie said:


> jenay-that bag is TDF!!!
> 
> jeNYC-love your scarf! Where did you get it? (if you don't mind...)
> 
> chloe-that bal is fabulous!
> 
> gym-great purchases!! I vote keep the grey chanel!! It's gorgeous!
> 
> Here is my little contribution...
> I was one of the lucky 2000 to get a ticket for theoutnet.com $2 sale.
> 
> This is what I got...
> silk Valentinio jacket!!!! I just hope it fits, they only had one size & I think it may be a little small for me. I really didn't see much else that I liked though & I suppose if it is too small that will just be motivation to lose some weight!! lol



Wow you got a ticket!! 

Love the jacket, congrats!!


----------



## archygirl

Was at Duet in Livingston today, she has lots of Hermes scarves and accessories. Picked up the following
Hermes Scarf 
St. John Leather jacket

Also found at Bloomingdale's sale
Michael Kors tops (no photo) in red and black
Bruno Magli flats

Banner day!

Lynn at Duet also has a beautiful Croc Birkin, some adorable evening bag size bags (bolide and lizard kelly), and a gorgeous CHANEL reporter bag.


----------



## gymangel812

great scores! i am in the ny/nj area this week and hope to go to duet. i hope i can see the croc birkin (and maybe pick up a regular one...)


archygirl said:


> Was at Duet in Livingston today, she has lots of Hermes scarves and accessories. Picked up the following
> Hermes Scarf
> St. John Leather jacket
> 
> Also found at Bloomingdale's sale
> Michael Kors tops (no photo) in red and black
> Bruno Magli flats
> 
> Banner day!
> 
> Lynn at Duet also has a beautiful Croc Birkin, some adorable evening bag size bags (bolide and lizard kelly), and a gorgeous CHANEL reporter bag.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

FlipDiver said:


> Such a pretty color!  BTW, I love your avatar



Thanks flip!! Your Chanel is so pretty!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jenaywins said:


> Wow you got a ticket!!
> 
> Love the jacket, congrats!!



Thank you! I was so excited!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jeNYC said:


> Hey Barbie, i got it from express.com, on sale for $21; still available.  i love your barbie biancas!



Ooo I'm thinking I'll have to get it, eventhough it's already 90 degrees here! Lol


----------



## jeNYC

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ooo I'm thinking I'll have to get it, eventhough it's already 90 degrees here! Lol


 
i got it last week and i'm not wearing it until next winter anyway lol.  let me know if you want a 15% off code.  the material is not too thick and looks much better in person than online.


----------



## archygirl

gymangel812 said:


> great scores! i am in the ny/nj area this week and hope to go to duet. i hope i can see the croc birkin (and maybe pick up a regular one...)



Thanks *gymangel812*! They have wonderful Birkins there, I was looking at one today. Still waiting for a specific Kelly to come in, but am pondering maybe a Birkin instead. Enjoy!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

jeNYC said:


> i got it last week and i'm not wearing it until next winter anyway lol.  let me know if you want a 15% off code.  the material is not too thick and looks much better in person than online.


  That would be great!


----------



## archygirl

FlipDiver said:


> My new Chanel Cerf tote in dark brown w/GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Black Pearl nail polish



Absolutely gorgeous on both accounts, *flip*!


----------



## archygirl

Great find, jeNYC!



jeNYC said:


> Jenay-wow i don't really like LV anymore but that bag is so classy and chic
> 
> i just purchased this leopard infinity scarf and i love ittttttt....the quality is excellent and the leopard print does not like tacky at all...this scarf looks way more expensive than it is...plus, you can wrap it around 3x!!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A little something plopped on my doorstep today...
> 
> 35cm Bois de Rose Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here.... http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/one-of-the-first-roses-of-spring-reveal-675340.html



OMG gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You have made me even more convinced that instead of another Kelly, I need a Birkin in color! Go *naked*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

archygirl said:


> OMG gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You have made me even more convinced that instead of another Kelly, I need a Birkin in color! Go *naked*!


 
Thanks *archy! *I love the kelly style but the ease of use of the Birkin really outweighs it IMO.

There are so many beautiful colors out for Spring. Mykonos is just TDF. I'm still hoping that Iris will arrive for me this year. Then I'm *DONE *for 2011!


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies all your new purchased are amazing 

My latest bit of retail therapy 




3.1 Phillip Lim tux jacket - Looks much better on!




Haute Hippie silk playsuit 




Herve leger dress


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohh, the HL dress is gorgeous! Rose?


----------



## jenayb

Great purchases, *Clooky*! Love that HL!


----------



## Clooky001

BellaShoes said:


> Ohh, the HL dress is gorgeous! Rose?





jenaywins said:


> Great purchases, *Clooky*! Love that HL!



Thx ladies 

The colours called blush... It's going back as it's too big but thankfully they have the smaller size 

I really wanted it in red.  

Do ya think it's to much to wear to a wedding?


----------



## BellaShoes

Red might be too vavavoom for a wedding, but blush, grey, black, purple, lovely!


----------



## Clooky001

Heh heh I think all the other guests wouldn't know where to look if I walked in in a red HL! Lol... Na this one for the wedding, I just really really want a red one to party in.
 x


----------



## cts900

Beautiful new buys ladies.  I apologize for the general shout out, but I applaud you on everything!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeNYC said:


> Jenay-wow i don't really like LV anymore but that bag is so classy and chic
> 
> i just purchased this leopard infinity scarf and i love ittttttt....the quality is excellent and the leopard print does not like tacky at all...this scarf looks way more expensive than it is...plus, you can wrap it around 3x!!



OMG I *NEED* this scarf! Where is it from, if I may ask?



archygirl said:


> Was at Duet in Livingston today, she has lots  of Hermes scarves and accessories. Picked up the following
> Hermes Scarf
> St. John Leather jacket
> 
> Also found at Bloomingdale's sale
> Michael Kors tops (no photo) in red and black
> Bruno Magli flats
> 
> Banner day!
> 
> Lynn at Duet also has a beautiful Croc Birkin, some adorable evening bag  size bags (bolide and lizard kelly), and a gorgeous CHANEL reporter  bag.



Gorgeous! Fun colours!



Clooky001 said:


> Ladies all your new purchased are amazing
> 
> My latest bit of retail therapy
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim tux jacket - Looks much better on!
> 
> Haute Hippie silk playsuit
> 
> Herve leger dress



OMG I love the colour of the HL!



FlipDiver said:


> My new Chanel Cerf tote in dark brown w/GHW
> 
> and Black Pearl nail polish



Mmm, more Chanel  I love the Cerf tote - so practical and classy!



BlondeBarbie said:


> jenay-that bag is TDF!!!
> 
> jeNYC-love your scarf! Where did you get it? (if you don't mind...)
> 
> chloe-that bal is fabulous!
> 
> gym-great purchases!! I vote keep the grey chanel!! It's gorgeous!
> 
> Here is my little contribution...
> I was one of the lucky 2000 to get a ticket for theoutnet.com $2 sale.
> 
> This is what I got...
> silk Valentinio jacket!!!! I just hope it fits, they only had one size  & I think it may be a little small for me. I really didn't see much  else that I liked though & I suppose if it is too small that will  just be motivation to lose some weight!! lol



What a fabulous turquoise colour!



gymangel812 said:


> *naked* - OMG the bdr is amazing! is it  your first birkin? i'm still hunting for my first... probably should  stop buying other stuff so i can afford one too, lol
> 
> *chloe speaks* - love the bal clutch. such a pretty shade of red. i fell out of love with my bals and only have one (bag) now.
> 
> a few recent purchases of mine:
> balenciaga blue with rose gold hw triple tour bracelet
> 
> chanel sunnies  been wanting these forever!
> 
> chanel red caviar WOC (my first WOC, it's bigger than i thought it would be)
> 
> last but not least .... chanel grey aged calf with gold hw 226 reissue.  my most expensive bag purchase so i'm second guessing it even though i  love it. what do you all think of it? is it a keeper?




 I love the bracelet but I absolutely DIE for all the Chanel! One day I'll have a WOC and a flap  



chloe speaks said:


> Jenay, that LV is gorgeous and the detail on the Gucci is beautiful.
> jeNYC, i know what you mean by leopard print being tacky or not, and that scarf looks classy!
> My recent little find:
> Vintage Bal Makeup Clutch (2003 F/W w/ Pewter hardware!)



Gorgeous! Fabulous colour!


----------



## jeNYC

aoqtpi said:


> OMG I *NEED* this scarf! Where is it from, if I may ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Fun colours!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love the colour of the HL!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, more Chanel  I love the Cerf tote - so practical and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous turquoise colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bracelet but I absolutely DIE for all the Chanel! One day I'll have a WOC and a flap
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Fabulous colour!


 
it's on saleeeeee for $20.93 at http://www.express.com/leopard-infinity-scarf-31302-37/index.pro  it lookssssss so much better in person


----------



## amazigrace

*nakie,* I just have to say again how much I love your Birk. It is my UHG and hope someday to have one. You genuinely deserve such a beautiful possession. I hope it gives you years and years of pleasure!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazigrace said:


> *nakie,* I just have to say again how much I love your Birk. It is my UHG and hope someday to have one. You genuinely deserve such a beautiful possession. I hope it gives you years and years of pleasure!


 
Thank you so much *amazigrace. *I really miss seeing you around here.


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies! Loving all the new purchases! Ive gone a little summer shopping crazy! Im only going to post some things here tho.
*Mink Pink dress.*




*JOIE dress*




*C of H high waisted jeans. Not sure about these...*




*Talula White silk dress*





*Below
Red Talula high waisted shorts, Talula swtr & top and Wilfred dress white..*


----------



## clothingguru

*Juicy jewelry *




*Miss Sixty Shorts and Miss Sixty Belt:* (LOVE these!)









*Burberry Sun Glasses:*





Below:
*New Jbrand Skinnies, Central Park west top, Talula Babaton blouse, Talula high waisted shorts. *


----------



## Clooky001

My new Pink suede Charlotte Olympia Dolly pumps... Love them


----------



## Clooky001

I love all your new items  x




clothingguru said:


> *Juicy jewelry *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Sixty Shorts and Miss Sixty Belt:* (LOVE these!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burberry Sun Glasses:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below:
> *New Jbrand Skinnies, Central Park west top, Talula Babaton blouse, Talula high waisted shorts. *


----------



## moshi_moshi

oohhh *clooky* i love the dollys!!  i have been eyeing those!!!  how is the fit?  TTS...small.. large??


----------



## jeshika

Clooky001 said:


> My new Pink suede Charlotte Olympia Dolly pumps... Love them



modelling pixx please? they look so super cute!


----------



## clothingguru

Clooky001 said:


> I love all your new items  x


Thank you !!! Love those pumps!!!! They are amazing! 

I just realized half the pictures didnt show up. Of the best things! here we go hope this works:
Talula dress silk




Burberry sunnies




Juicy 




Miss Sixty shorts


----------



## clothingguru

here is the rest that didnt show

Mink Pink dress:




JOIE dress...NOT sure about this one...




C of H HIGH WAISTED jeans.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Super cute finds babe!!


----------



## cts900

I actually like the JOIE dress very much, *CG*.  It is sweet and very feminine.  Those shorts are TOO HOT on you  and I love the sunnies.  I love it when you post! 

*Clooky*, that shade of pink is TDF!


----------



## Clooky001

Core you have had a good shop . I really like the joie dress to  x


----------



## Clooky001

Thx cts, jesh. I think these are my fav pair of shoes at the moment & I know I'll wear them loads


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies.... I finally got my very, first and only


----------



## icecreamom

I'm speechless..... I can't believe it's finally mine...


----------



## BellaShoes

CG!! I love it, when you go, you go big!!! Beautiful finds!

clooky, modeling pics of your fantastic Dolly's!


----------



## madilou13

*clothingguru*-Great finds!! I am obessesed with that white dress!!


----------



## icecreamom

My first B Bag!


----------



## icecreamom

*CG*! with my excitement I forgot to compliment your new purchases... I love the white dress! I'm on a white dress hunt now... looking for my wedding dress


----------



## NANI1972

CG- Love all the outfits R! Damn girl you have a smokin' figure!

icecreamom- LOVE the Bbag congrats! 

clooky- Fab shoe purchase, love the color!


----------



## icecreamom

*Nani!![/B ]Thanks, hon... I can't believe I finally did it! *


----------



## candyapples88

*Clothing* - All the clothes are TDF!

*Icecream* - I LOOOVE Bal bags  There's no doubt I will buy one someday soon.


----------



## ColdSteel

I love the Joie dress a lot! I'm a big fan of geometric city-esque prints. 

Loving the Juicy jewelry too.

Oh man, today I am BANNED. BANNED BANNED BANNED! April has seen me purchase:

-Ralph Lauren Prescription sunglasses (needed them badly, old pair was out of date and kept falling forward off my face)
-Elie Tahari Janine drivers (work sale, need supportive work flats)
-Cole Haan Air Talia wedges (work sale, because some days I need a little comfy height.)
-St. John Drape sleeve top (work sale. I needed it. I've always loved dramatic sleeves)

I only have a pic of my sunnies since everything is waiting for me to pick it up on presale.


----------



## jeNYC

Just ordered this bag. I hope it looks good IRL too


----------



## moshi_moshi

ColdSteel said:


> I love the Joie dress a lot! I'm a big fan of geometric city-esque prints.
> 
> Loving the Juicy jewelry too.
> 
> Oh man, today I am BANNED. BANNED BANNED BANNED! April has seen me purchase:
> 
> -Ralph Lauren Prescription sunglasses (needed them badly, old pair was out of date and kept falling forward off my face)
> -Elie Tahari Janine drivers (work sale, need supportive work flats)
> -Cole Haan Air Talia wedges (work sale, because some days I need a little comfy height.)
> -St. John Drape sleeve top (work sale. I needed it. I've always loved dramatic sleeves)
> 
> I only have a pic of my sunnies since everything is waiting for me to pick it up on presale.



congrats!!

i have the air talia wedges in red lantern but i recommend walking around in them a bit on carpet before you keep them.  the low cut sides were kinda uncomfortable for me and for some reason they made that shoe fart noise until i put a foot petal in them.  i wish they would re make the air laineys......


----------



## BellaShoes

*icecream*, that leather!!! Welcome to the ever addictive world of Balenciaga!


----------



## BellaShoes

My 'new debutante' ring from Henri Bendel.... (excuse my nails, I have my mani appt tomorrow!)


----------



## icecreamom

*Candy*, you must get one.. they are amazing, totally worth it 

Thanks my dear *Bella* , Love the ring! it's amazing....wish I can't stop biting my nails like a little girl :shame:


----------



## purseinsanity

I am insanely behind in this thread so let me merely say congrats everyone!  Thank you for letting me live vicariously through you and sharing your amazing purchases!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I've been missing for awhile, but doesn't mean I haven't been shopping!  

Here are mine:

Black/Gold reversible Hermes belt and Gold "H" buckle:


----------



## purseinsanity

And:


----------



## purseinsanity

Yellow Gold Hermes CDC bracelet:


----------



## purseinsanity

Rose Gold (on left) and Yellow Gold (on right) Cartier LOVE bracelets:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Anita Ko Rose Gold Pyramid Bracelet:






Worn w/Rose Gold Cartier LOVE:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowza, *purse!*  So jealous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

purseinsanity said:


> And Anita Ko Rose Gold Pyramid Bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn w/Rose Gold Cartier LOVE:



Gorgeous bracelets! Congratulations!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dukeprincess said:


> Wowza, *purse!*  So jealous!



Thanks *Duke*!  I've missed this thread while I was on vacation!  It's so nice to see everyone's loot again!


----------



## purseinsanity

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gorgeous bracelets! Congratulations!



Thank you very much!


----------



## hazeltt

purseinsanity said:


> And Anita Ko Rose Gold Pyramid Bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn w/Rose Gold Cartier LOVE:



I love all the new purchases! That H belt and bracelet!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *icecream*!

*purse*, your new Cartier pieces are beautiful


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Purse-* I love your new buys! Your jewelry collection is just impeccable!


----------



## amazigrace

*purse,* love your new jewelry! Especially the Hermes ...
and love your wedding ring, too! Beautiful!


----------



## Clooky001

purseinsanity said:


> And Anita Ko Rose Gold Pyramid Bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn w/Rose Gold Cartier LOVE:



Wow... Jel or what. Congrats


----------



## clothingguru

*purse:* love all the bracelets! Stunning! 

*clooky:* Thank you! 

*cts*: Thank you so much darling!!!! 

*jenay*: :kiss:

*icecreammom:* Thank you hun! OMG the B bag is stunning!!!!!!! 

*Madilou:* Thank you! Its Talula  

*bella:* Yes i went a little big this time  Thanks! I love that Ring! Love it! 

*nani:*  Thank you so much sweets! 

*candy:* Thank you! 

*coldsteel:* Thank you hun! I love the sunnies!!! 

*jenyc:*Love the bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

hazeltt said:


> I love all the new purchases! That H belt and bracelet!!



Thank you *halzeltt*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bella, naked, clothingguru, and Clooky*:   so much ladies!!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse,* love your new jewelry! Especially the Hermes ...
> and love your wedding ring, too! Beautiful!



Thanks *amazigrace*!  That's actually not my wedding ring, but a bunch of stack rings I like to wear.  Irritates DH when I don't wear a ring he gave me, but I figure it's on my wedding ring, so why not?!    Thanks for being so sweet!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

this is nothing compared to Purse's jewelry but I just received the amethyst Alexander McQueen Knucklduster and I'm in love  It's a bit large so I still have to take it to the jeweler but given that these are no longer in production and this was part of his last collection, it means a lot to me. I'm very excited to share it with you although I've already posted these pics in the AMQ thread
















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HauteDame1

^^^^^Wow, AMAZING!!!!^^^^ You have such great taste


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

HauteDame1 said:


> ^^^^^Wow, AMAZING!!!!^^^^ You have such great taste



thank you so much! That's very sweet -- I wish I could say I had anything to do with that beauty but it was all the genius of Alexander McQueen. He took something that (to me) symbolizes testosterone-fueled violence and made it into something that gives me a feeling of power when I wear it. It definitely has some heft to it but the beautiful stone and the smaller stones set into the skull give it just enough femininity to make it beautiful. I'm very lucky to have found it


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> this is nothing compared to Purse's jewelry but I just received the amethyst Alexander McQueen Knucklduster and I'm in love  It's a bit large so I still have to take it to the jeweler but given that these are no longer in production and this was part of his last collection, it means a lot to me. I'm very excited to share it with you although I've already posted these pics in the AMQ thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



OMG! 

Where did you ever find this? It's amazing!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> OMG!
> 
> Where did you ever find this? It's amazing!!



You're so sweet!  It popped up on the Bay last week from what turned out to be another tPFer -- very, very sweet lady  -- I made her an offer and just received it today. I love it! And *318Platinum* told me that they're no longer producing them so this really is a collector's item -- I feel like I REALLY lucked out in finding this! My hubby has been making fun of me ever since I put it on but I've already managed to wear it to the grocery store


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenay!!!!! Those zebra Daff's are AMAZING!


----------



## HauteDame1

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> thank you so much! That's very sweet -- I wish I could say I had anything to do with that beauty but it was all the genius of Alexander McQueen. He took something that (to me) symbolizes testosterone-fueled violence and made it into something that gives me a feeling of power when I wear it. It definitely has some heft to it but the beautiful stone and the smaller stones set into the skull give it just enough femininity to make it beautiful. I'm very lucky to have found it


 

Yes Yes! I completely agree! Wear it with care, and if I had this piece I would most defintely wear it everywhere... even grocery shopping! lol.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You're so sweet!  It popped up on the Bay last week from what turned out to be another tPFer -- very, very sweet lady  -- I made her an offer and just received it today. I love it! And *318Platinum* told me that they're no longer producing them so this really is a collector's item -- I feel like I REALLY lucked out in finding this! My hubby has been making fun of me ever since I put it on but I've already managed to wear it to the grocery store



Well, it is absolutely stunning and perfect on you.  



BellaShoes said:


> Jenay!!!!! Those zebra Daff's are AMAZING!





Thanks hon. I truly regret not buying the Sabas I tried at the meet. These will suffice, I think.


----------



## candyapples88

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> this is nothing compared to Purse's jewelry but I just received the amethyst Alexander McQueen Knucklduster and I'm in love  It's a bit large so I still have to take it to the jeweler but given that these are no longer in production and this was part of his last collection, it means a lot to me. I'm very excited to share it with you although I've already posted these pics in the AMQ thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



That is FABULOUS!!


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> this is nothing compared to Purse's jewelry but I just received the amethyst Alexander McQueen Knucklduster and I'm in love  It's a bit large so I still have to take it to the jeweler but given that these are no longer in production and this was part of his last collection, it means a lot to me. I'm very excited to share it with you although I've already posted these pics in the AMQ thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



 I love it! That's such a great piece from his collection! Congrats on finding it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

candyapples88 said:


> That is FABULOUS!!





hazeltt said:


> I love it! That's such a great piece from his collection! Congrats on finding it!



Thank you so much ladies!! I am SO excited to own this piece - so fortunate. I really appreciate your kindness!


----------



## icecreamom

*purseinsanity* Love all your new purchases! the bracelets are TDF and you make me want to get another belt 

Thanks *CG* 

* SchnauzerCrazy* JeeeeZ!  I love it, it's stunning!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

icecreamom said:


> * SchnauzerCrazy* JeeeeZ!  I love it, it's stunning!!



thank you!! I feel like such a badass with it on


----------



## erinmiyu

love everyone's purchases!! *schnauzer* - that knuckle duster is TDF!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

erinmiyu said:


> love everyone's purchases!! *schnauzer* - that knuckle duster is TDF!



Thank you! From what I hear, you CAN actually die from it - it's definitely got some heft behind it. I just don't know who'd dare swing a McQueen


----------



## jeshika

o wow *schnauzer*, your knuckledusters are gorgeous!!!!  what a special piece! congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> o wow *schnauzer*, your knuckledusters are gorgeous!!!!  what a special piece! congrats!



Thank you, Drama twin  I feel so fortunate to have both pieces!


----------



## BellaShoes

SCrazy, wear your newest AMQ piece is fantastic health! Love the Amethyst stone...


----------



## BellaShoes

Here are my virtual purchases Pre-Sale.....

I have been taking advantage of F&F sales! 3 new DVF pieces en route!

Bloomies...

I did a pre-sale for the Broken Wave (30%)





Saks (F&F 20%) I bought the Purple Velvet version....Thank you *Dezy* for the early code!!






And I am going to try the Handy in Atlantic although I am very unsure of the fit for me...

Saks (F&F)


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Here are my virtual purchases Pre-Sale.....
> 
> I have been taking advantage of F&F sales! 3 new DVF pieces en route!
> 
> Bloomies...
> 
> I did a pre-sale for the Broken Wave (30%)
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/3/optimized/1155873_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> Saks (F&F 20%) I bought the Purple Velvet version....Thank you *Dezy* for the early code!!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/2348/0475523481207/0475523481207R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> And I am going to try the Handy in Atlantic although I am very unsure of the fit for me...
> 
> Saks (F&F)
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/2582/0475525828192/0475525828192R__ASTL_300x400.jpg



Um, hello? Can we be dress twinz on the first two?


----------



## cts900

*bella,* I adore all three.  I love the shape of the Handy!  What concerns you about it?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Jenay*!!! 

*Jenay*, here is an actual pic of the Handy in Atlantic... this is the color I picked up.









*cts,* thank you! The Handy has gathering in the center front and back but hangs straight ont he sides so I am concerned about my Sicilian hips


----------



## cts900

^^That color is gorgeous.  I think that straight down look is pretty on the model, but some Sicilian hips sound _much better_ to me.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Jenay*!!!
> 
> *Jenay*, here is an actual pic of the Handy in Atlantic... this is the color I picked up.
> 
> fashionfuss.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/DIANE-von-FURSTENBERG-handy-dress-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *cts,* thank you! The Handy has gathering in the center front and back but hangs straight ont he sides so I am concerned about my Sicilian hips



 that colour!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

And some actual pics of me in my Outnet 2nd B-Day sale purchases....

*Halston Heritage* (The SATC dress in Black with White Sequined Belt)









*Herve Leger* in Midnight Grey


----------



## BellaShoes

cts900 said:


> ^^That color is gorgeous.  I think that straight down look is pretty on the model, *but some Sicilian hips sound much better to me.*


----------



## BellaShoes

The Handy Dress is pretty short, so if it is a keeper, I will pair it with Wolford Capri tights.


----------



## cts900

BellaShoes said:


> And some actual pics of me in my Outnet 2nd B-Day sale purchases....
> 
> *Halston Heritage* (The SATC dress in Black with White Sequined Belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Herve Leger* in Midnight Grey



_Jeeeeeeezum_. You are so darn sexy.  How does DH handle you?


----------



## BellaShoes

:kiss: You are such a love *cts*....


----------



## cts900

^^I just call 'em like I see 'em .


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> SCrazy, wear your newest AMQ piece is fantastic health! Love the Amethyst stone...



Thanks so much!! All your purchases are gorgeous


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks SCrazy!


----------



## bling*lover

Love the Halston Heritage dress *Bella*, but OMG you look smoking H.O.T in that HL!!


----------



## jenayb

I suppose I had better post these lovelies from a darling tPFer... 

*Brian Atwood Cognac Manic 140*


----------



## EQJ83

BellaShoes said:


> And some actual pics of me in my Outnet 2nd B-Day sale purchases....
> 
> *Halston Heritage* (The SATC dress in Black with White Sequined Belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Herve Leger* in Midnight Grey


 
The Herve dress looks amazing! you have lovely pins


----------



## clothingguru

*Scnhauzer: *Love the AMQ ring on you! 

*jenay:* BA's look amazing on you! 

*bella:* Amazing haul! Love all the dresses especially the Halston Heritage!!!! It looks AMAZING on you and fits you perfectly! Hot mamma!


----------



## erinmiyu

*jenay*, the BAs look great on you!
*bella* - loooove your outnet purchases and the dvfs!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I suppose I had better post these lovelies from a darling tPFer...
> 
> *Brian Atwood Cognac Manic 140*



Love the Maniacs on you! Are you coming over to the dark side?!


----------



## chacci1

purseinsanity said:


> I've been missing for awhile, but doesn't mean I haven't been shopping!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Black/Gold reversible Hermes belt and Gold "H" buckle:





ok...i've never been in this thread and the question is why???  TOTALLY LOVE THIS BELT.  AND...MUST HAVE IT!!!  GOING TO VEGAS TOMORROW...HERMES...HERE I COME!!!  IT IS GORG!!!  CONGRATS!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*purse* another winner!

*bella:* Love the dresses and of course, I support _any _ DVF purchases. 

*schnauzer:* Love that knuckle ring!

*jenay:* Gorgeous color on those Maniacs!  You are on a roll, girl, I can't keep up with you!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks ladies!!

*Schnauz*, I dabble... I dabble...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> *schnauzer:* Love that knuckle ring!



Thank you! My hubby - who was not a fan originally - just took it to the office with him to "intimidate the opposition"  He's such a goof. I told him that he'd be laughed out of the office...



jenaywins said:


> *Schnauz*, I dabble... I dabble...



... well with that sale going on


----------



## jenayb

^^ *Nude Powers!*


----------



## imskyhigh

I feel like i'm cheating on my sweet, sweet Christian.... but I just got these Jean-Michel Cazabat wedges. My only concern is that the ankle is a little big and my right foot comes out a tiny bit when I walk. Do you think with pads around my heel it would help? I've tried on the smaller size, and length wise, it won't work....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

imskyhigh said:


> I feel like i'm cheating on my sweet, sweet Christian.... but I just got these Jean-Michel Cazabat wedges. My only concern is that the ankle is a little big and my right foot comes out a tiny bit when I walk. Do you think with pads around my heel it would help? I've tried on the smaller size, and length wise, it won't work....



Maybe - I can't see very well but if the back is elastic, maybe you could have that shortened?


----------



## imskyhigh

its not elastic - its all leather... 
http://www.barneys.com/Wanda/501011861,default,pd.html


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

imskyhigh said:


> its not elastic - its all leather...
> http://www.barneys.com/Wanda/501011861,default,pd.html



I'm not a pro but when my foot slips forward, I put those gel inserts at the ball of the foot (Dr. Scholls) to push my foot back a bit and I always have a heel grip just to avoid rubbing. Maybe the ladies here can help more. GOOD LUCK - they're beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> I suppose I had better post these lovelies from a darling tPFer...
> 
> *Brian Atwood Cognac Manic 140*



Jenay!!! love them!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> this is nothing compared to Purse's jewelry but I just received the amethyst Alexander McQueen Knucklduster and I'm in love  It's a bit large so I still have to take it to the jeweler but given that these are no longer in production and this was part of his last collection, it means a lot to me. I'm very excited to share it with you although I've already posted these pics in the AMQ thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




WOW!!! love your purchase!! Dear can you tell me where did you get it?


----------



## BellaShoes

EQJ83 said:


> The Herve dress looks amazing! you have lovely pins



Thank you!!!!! 

Thank you *CG, erin* and *duke*!!!

*imskyhigh*... love your new wedges! I second the Dr Scholl gel inserts.. they are great for stopping your foot from sliding forward.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOW!!! love your purchase!! Dear can you tell me where did you get it?



Thank you! I found it on eBay as McQueen no longer sells them.


----------



## jenayb

Brian Atwood Nude Patent Powers


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Brian Atwood Nude Patent Powers


 
Those are incredible!! I really love them!!!!!!!!!!! I want! I want! lol


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Those are incredible!! I really love them!!!!!!!!!!! I want! I want! lol



They're on sale @ Foot Candy...


----------



## BellaShoes

Love them Jenay!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> They're on sale @ Foot Candy...


----------



## cts900

*J'enay*...darn you!  I have been trying all week NOT to by anything from that sale and there you go lookin' all fine as wine torturing me some more!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Brian Atwood Nude Patent Powers



I heart your shoes


----------



## jeshika

i love the powers on you, *jenay*!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks ladies!
*cts* - fine as wine!!  

 you babe!


----------



## cts900

^^ I mean it, baby .


----------



## pr1nc355

Great shoes, Jenay!  And on sale, too!  What a buy!

I've been gradually losing weight these last few months and can no longer fit into most of my clothes.  It's also Spring, and that means it's time for cute dresses!  I picked up this Juicy Couture at the Bloomie's private sale today:


----------



## jenayb

^ Thank you! I love the dress on you! Sometimes I wish I were brunette so that I could pull off white like that... It is lovely on you!


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Thanks, J!  I've seen your photos, and I think you'd look great in white


----------



## Butterrfly

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> this is nothing compared to Purse's jewelry but I just received the amethyst Alexander McQueen Knucklduster and I'm in love



*SchnauzerCrazy*, that has got to be one of the most remarkable pieces I've ever seen!   Purple is my fave colour and that shade is one of the most beautiful I've seen. I love how it contrasts with the gold/brass colour. Congrats!!



pr1nc355 said:


> I picked up this Juicy Couture at the Bloomie's private sale today



Cute dress, *pr1nc355*!



BellaShoes said:


> Here are my virtual purchases Pre-Sale.....
> 
> I have been taking advantage of F&F sales! 3 new DVF pieces en route!



*BellaShoes*, love those dresses, especially the first one!



BellaShoes said:


> And some actual pics of me in my Outnet 2nd B-Day sale purchases....



*BellaShoes* - that HL dress looks absolutely stunning on you! Also that Halston dress looks very chic!



jenaywins said:


> I suppose I had better post these lovelies from a darling tPFer...



*Jenaywins* - that cognac colour is lovely, and looks like caramel to me...yummy!!


----------



## Butterrfly

imskyhigh said:


> I feel like i'm cheating on my sweet, sweet Christian.... but I just got these Jean-Michel Cazabat wedges. My only concern is that the ankle is a little big and my right foot comes out a tiny bit when I walk. Do you think with pads around my heel it would help? I've tried on the smaller size, and length wise, it won't work....



*imskyhigh* - pretty wedges! As SchnauzerCrazy suggested, I'd use a ball of foot pad or lining. I have a pair of Jimmy Choo booties that I love so much, they're 1 size too big so they were loose at the opening, but I made it work by adding a full wool liner which helps raise my foot up to fill the ankle opening. HTH! Good luck!!


----------



## CelticLuv

I just scored Rock & Republic Bay Studded Flats in grey from a sample site.
I cannot wait to get them


----------



## pr1nc355

Thanks, *Butterrfly!*  Love the avi!

*Celtic:* Cute flats!


----------



## purseinsanity

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> this is nothing compared to Purse's jewelry but I just received the amethyst Alexander McQueen Knucklduster and I'm in love  It's a bit large so I still have to take it to the jeweler but given that these are no longer in production and this was part of his last collection, it means a lot to me. I'm very excited to share it with you although I've already posted these pics in the AMQ thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



  What are you talking about?!!?  This is AMAZING!  Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

icecreamom said:


> *purseinsanity* Love all your new purchases! the bracelets are TDF and you make me want to get another belt
> 
> Thanks *CG*
> 
> * SchnauzerCrazy* JeeeeZ!  I love it, it's stunning!!



Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bella*, your new dresses are gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*jenaywins*, love the Brian Atwoods!  The color is so pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

chacci1 said:


> ok...i've never been in this thread and the question is why???  TOTALLY LOVE THIS BELT.  AND...MUST HAVE IT!!!  GOING TO VEGAS TOMORROW...HERMES...HERE I COME!!!  IT IS GORG!!!  CONGRATS!!



  Thank you!  I love the belt...already want another!  You should definitely get one!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dukeprincess said:


> *purse* another winner!
> 
> *bella:* Love the dresses and of course, I support _any _ DVF purchases.
> 
> *schnauzer:* Love that knuckle ring!
> 
> *jenay:* Gorgeous color on those Maniacs!  You are on a roll, girl, I can't keep up with you!



Thanks *Duke*!


----------



## purseinsanity

pr1nc355 said:


> Great shoes, Jenay!  And on sale, too!  What a buy!
> 
> I've been gradually losing weight these last few months and can no longer fit into most of my clothes.  It's also Spring, and that means it's time for cute dresses!  I picked up this Juicy Couture at the Bloomie's private sale today:



You look great!  Congrats on your weight loss.


----------



## purseinsanity

*imskyhigh*, love the wedges!


----------



## purseinsanity

CelticLuv said:


> I just scored Rock & Republic Bay Studded Flats in grey from a sample site.
> I cannot wait to get them



  Ooooh, love these!


----------



## CelticLuv

pr1nc355 said:


> Thanks, *Butterrfly!*  Love the avi!
> 
> *Celtic:* Cute flats!





purseinsanity said:


> Ooooh, love these!



*thank you pr1nc355 and purseinsanity! I cannot wait to get them!*


----------



## Clooky001

CelticLuv said:


> I just scored Rock & Republic Bay Studded Flats in grey from a sample site.
> I cannot wait to get them



Oooo.... I like, they are lovely, congrats


----------



## Clooky001

jenaywins said:


> Brian Atwood Nude Patent Powers



Congrats jenay - they are gorgeous


----------



## Clooky001

pr1nc355 said:


> Great shoes, Jenay!  And on sale, too!  What a buy!
> 
> I've been gradually losing weight these last few months and can no longer fit into most of my clothes.  It's also Spring, and that means it's time for cute dresses!  I picked up this Juicy Couture at the Bloomie's private sale today:



It looks stunning on you, congrats


----------



## jenayb

Clooky001 said:


> Congrats jenay - they are gorgeous



Thank you sweetheart.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Butterrfly said:


> *SchnauzerCrazy*, that has got to be one of the most remarkable pieces I've ever seen!   Purple is my fave colour and that shade is one of the most beautiful I've seen. I love how it contrasts with the gold/brass colour. Congrats!!





purseinsanity said:


> What are you talking about?!!?  This is AMAZING!  Congrats!!



Thanks so much ladies!! I was very lucky to have found it -- and I still don't know if I can fly with it as it's not something I'd put into my luggage but have no clue if they'd let me on the plane


----------



## cts900

*Celtic:* Those are so fierce and fun! 

*pr1nc355*: First, good for you!  You look lovely and that dress is perfect for spring.  Second, me too!  I am in that exact situation and came here to post a dress I bought for spring because my clothes are not fitting well either.  


This is my Anthropologie sale score.  I am in love.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *Celtic:* Those are so fierce and fun!
> 
> *pr1nc355*: First, good for you!  You look lovely and that dress is perfect for spring.  Second, me too!  I am in that exact situation and came here to post a dress I bought for spring because my clothes are not fitting well either.
> 
> 
> This is my Anthropologie sale score.  I am in love.



You look perfect for spring! I love lavender on you!


----------



## jeshika

*cts*, the lavender looks so great on you!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *Jesh* and *Schnauzer*.  Definitely a go-to spring color for me so I am glad that it works!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *Celtic:* Those are so fierce and fun!
> 
> *pr1nc355*: First, good for you!  You look lovely and that dress is perfect for spring.  Second, me too!  I am in that exact situation and came here to post a dress I bought for spring because my clothes are not fitting well either.
> 
> 
> This is my Anthropologie sale score.  I am in love.



Dang Gina, what is with you lately woman? You are knocking them out of the park!!!


----------



## cts900

^^ Thanks, babe.  I have my tPF friends to thank for helping me to feel more comfortable in my skin .  (I grew up saying "Dang Gina," we all say it in my house _all the time_.  I have never heard anyone else use that phrase. I am giggling.)


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> *Dang Gina, what is with you lately woman?* You are knocking them out of the park!!!


hehe, now I have the Martin theme song in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Jenay*- Love the BAs on you! Hope you are keeping them!

*Celtic*- Love the flats, they are adorbs.
*cts*- You look lovely my dear. The dress is so flattering on you!


----------



## pr1nc355

purseinsanity said:


> You look great! Congrats on your weight loss.


 
Thanks!  Congrats to you, too, on being so close to your target


----------



## pr1nc355

Thank you, *Clooky!*

*cts:* Congrats to you, too!  I'm loving that dress on you!


----------



## bling*lover

*cts:* You look gorgeous in that dress hun, those colors are perfect for you!


----------



## cts900

Thank you very much* bling* (congratulations mama!!!!!!!!!!!),* pr1nc355*, and *NANI*. I am wearing it to work today!


----------



## Miss_Q

My new diaper bag  I tend to overpack for DD and this bag is huge! 

Kate Spade Neptune


----------



## cts900

^^I adore KS diaper bags! That is beautiful.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> *Celtic:* Those are so fierce and fun!
> 
> *pr1nc355*: First, good for you! You look lovely and that dress is perfect for spring. Second, me too! I am in that exact situation and came here to post a dress I bought for spring because my clothes are not fitting well either.
> 
> 
> This is my Anthropologie sale score. I am in love.


 
I adore this outfit!!!!! fabulous my dear


----------



## juicyjeans

Nothing special ~ just my fave summer time Gucci signature flip flops


----------



## juicyjeans

CelticLuv said:


> I just scored Rock & Republic Bay Studded Flats in grey from a sample site.
> I cannot wait to get them


 
these are too cute!


----------



## cts900

*dezy*: Thank you, love. That means so much to me coming from you! 

*juicy*: Adorable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

juicyjeans said:


> Nothing special ~ just my fave summer time Gucci signature flip flops



cute flats and GREAT pedicure! I so need to go


----------



## cts900

I blame* Bella*.  And I blame *J'enay*.  And I blame *jesh, dezy, phi*.....ah, the list goes on and on.  I kept trying to ignore him....but he would not go away!  I bought my first Brian Atwood Maniacs.  I received them today from FootCandy after trying _desperately_ to avoid the sale, but then *jenay* posted her Powers, they had only my size left in the Black Maniac, and the rest was history.  It is almost Mother's Day, right???? 

You were right, *J*.  The fit is _perfect_.  I am gonna wear the heck out of these babies!


























Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> I blame* Bella*.  And I blame *J'enay*.  And I blame *jesh, dezy, phi*.....ah, the list goes on and on.  I kept trying to ignore him....but he would not go away!  I bought my first Brian Atwood Maniacs.  I received them today from FootCandy after trying _desperately_ to avoid the sale, but then *jenay* posted her Powers, they had only my size left in the Black Maniac, and the rest was history.  It is almost Mother's Day, right????
> 
> You were right, *J*.  The fit is _perfect_.  I am gonna wear the heck out of these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share .



They look lovely on you and it's a classic silhouette! Awesome job on scoring them for a song


----------



## clothingguru

celticluv said:


> i just scored rock & republic bay studded flats in grey from a sample site.
> I cannot wait to get them



love these!!!


----------



## clothingguru

jenaywins said:


> Brian Atwood Nude Patent Powers


 LOVE!


----------



## clothingguru

cts900 said:


> I blame* Bella*.  And I blame *J'enay*.  And I blame *jesh, dezy, phi*.....ah, the list goes on and on.  I kept trying to ignore him....but he would not go away!  I bought my first Brian Atwood Maniacs.  I received them today from FootCandy after trying _desperately_ to avoid the sale, but then *jenay* posted her Powers, they had only my size left in the Black Maniac, and the rest was history.  It is almost Mother's Day, right????
> 
> You were right, *J*.  The fit is _perfect_.  I am gonna wear the heck out of these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share .



OMG these are stunning on u C!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

*cts*, congrats on joining the BA obsession! they look so great on you! and are so super comfy!!!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *jesh* (_baaaaaaad_ influence), *clothingguru*, and, *Schnauzer*! I had NO IDEA how much I would love them.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I blame* Bella*.  And I blame *J'enay*.  And I blame *jesh, dezy, phi*.....ah, the list goes on and on.  I kept trying to ignore him....but he would not go away!  I bought my first Brian Atwood Maniacs.  I received them today from FootCandy after trying _desperately_ to avoid the sale, but then *jenay* posted her Powers, they had only my size left in the Black Maniac, and the rest was history.  It is almost Mother's Day, right????
> 
> You were right, *J*.  The fit is _perfect_.  I am gonna wear the heck out of these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share .





I literally do not know where to start. First of all, I know for a fact that DH loves these because they are so hot even I don't know what to do with myself right now!! Second, the fit is perfect babe! They could not look any more amazing than they already do! Third, come on hot stuffs  - you know you needed a pair of black patent vavavoom shoes.... And this pair is IT!! OMG I love them!!!!


----------



## cts900

^^Little mama!  I am smiling ear to ear .  DH does love them.  You are for sure right! You make me feel special.  Thank you, lovebug.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^Little mama!  I am smiling ear to ear .  DH does love them.  You are for sure right! You make me feel special.  Thank you, lovebug.



Hehe! I knew he would! He is a man of taste, obviously!!! 

Wear them in fabulous health. No one deserves them like you do, and apparently no one wears them like you do!


----------



## cts900

^^


----------



## cts900

Yay!!!!! DH wanted me to have just one more little Mother's Day treat and since the sun has been shining all week in SD (except for today, _of course_ ), I chose some summer color!  

"Pink Flamenco" and "Jade is the New Black"  :


----------



## jeshika

BA Rose Gold Maniacs


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh. I am in love with all of the new goodies & have avoided this thread because I have been spending money on hotels, etc. On this trip. I should have stayed away! Congratulations everyone!

Congrats on the weight loss, CTS & Pr1n!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> Yay!!!!! DH wanted me to have just one more little Mother's Day treat and since the sun has been shining all week in SD (except for today, _of course_ ), I chose some summer color!
> 
> "Pink Flamenco" and "Jade is the New Black"  :



OMG I love these colours! Happy Mother's Day!



jeshika said:


> BA Rose Gold Maniacs



I love the rose gold! Sexy shoes* J*!

Here are my newest purchases - diamond stud earrings and chunky Michael Kors watch. The latter was inspired by the gorgeous and always stylish *Jenay*! I saw the rose gold on her and knew I needed a new watch.


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> OMG I love these colours! Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the rose gold! Sexy shoes* J*!
> 
> Here are my newest purchases - diamond stud earrings and chunky Michael Kors watch. The latter was inspired by the gorgeous and always stylish *Jenay*! I saw the rose gold on her and new I needed a new watch.



 Thank you.

I love this watch!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *batty* and *aoqtpi *! 

*aoqtpi:* Your new watch is gorgeous.

*jesh:* Rose gold is love.  Gorgeous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*juicy- *great flip flops! 

*cts- *OMG honey they look AMAZINGLY hot on you!!!! I'm so glad DH loves them and you love them! congrats and enjoy them!!!! Love the OPI polishes too! 

*jeshika- *love the Rose Gold Maniacs!!!!

*aoqtpi- *great watch and beautiful earrings!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

So this will be a two for one picture

My new DVF Broken Waves dress and for my work in progress living room, two silver poufs from the Calypso St. Barth Target collection!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i apologize for not going back very far but lovely purchases everyone!!!

i got this on thursday when a brand new nordstrom rack opened minutes from my house.  i have been lusting over this watch since it came out and i got it for less than 1/2 of the original retail price 

michele sport sail black diamond 38mm watch


----------



## Clooky001

Ladies all your new items are stunning congrats


----------



## hunnychild

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So this will be a two for one picture
> 
> My new DVF Broken Waves dress and for my work in progress living room, two silver poufs from the Calypso St. Barth Target collection!



love the poufs!!! theyre sold out online.. so it doesnt say how much. mind sharing how much they are? i'd like to know before i start going store to store to find one! thanks!!


----------



## cts900

*moshi*: That watch is fabulous!  And what a deal!  Congrats sweetie.  

*dezy*: Thank you so much.  I am wearing the Maniacs right now!  Your dress is gorgeous and you make it look even better.  The MBBs are a perfect pairing with that look.   The poufs are also perfection!  Great choices, hun.


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> i apologize for not going back very far but lovely purchases everyone!!!
> 
> i got this on thursday when a brand new nordstrom rack opened minutes from my house. i have been lusting over this watch since it came out and i got it for less than 1/2 of the original retail price
> 
> michele sport sail black diamond 38mm watch


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *cts*!!

i am loving your maniacs, aren't they comfy??  such a great every day shoe.

i'm still pining over those drama pumps... if i ever find them...


----------



## moshi_moshi

*j *- that was my exact reaction when i saw it in the case!!  i had a bunch of clothes in my hands to try on and i promptly put them back... haha.

love your BA powers...if footcandy had my size i would have pounced... how did you size?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hunnychild said:


> love the poufs!!! theyre sold out online.. so it doesnt say how much. mind sharing how much they are? i'd like to know before i start going store to store to find one! thanks!!


 
Thank you! They were $59.99 each If you go online, you can do a search to see which stores still have them. 


*moshi- *love the watch! 

*cts- *thank you honey!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *dezy*!!  

those pouf things are too cute!!  i love the way you decorated...such pretty colors


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, I am so jealous of your watch *moshi!*


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> *j *- that was my exact reaction when i saw it in the case!! i had a bunch of clothes in my hands to try on and i promptly put them back... haha.
> 
> love your BA powers...if footcandy had my size i would have pounced... how did you size?


 
Thanks hon!

I always have to go a half size up in BA.


----------



## theclassic

FlipDiver said:


> My new Chanel Cerf tote in dark brown w/GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Black Pearl nail polish


I ADORE the chanel........ do you mind if I ask the price?? *TIA*


----------



## cts900

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *cts*!!
> 
> i am loving your maniacs, aren't they comfy??  such a great every day shoe.
> 
> i'm still pining over those drama pumps... if i ever find them...



Yes, they are unbelievably comfy.  Thanks, babe.  I have worn them to work both days this week already.  I still remember your drama drama .  I hope you find them in the right size.  They are such an incredible pair! One of a kind.


----------



## aoqtpi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So this will be a two for one picture
> 
> My new DVF Broken Waves dress and for my work in progress living room, two silver poufs from the Calypso St. Barth Target collection!



Beautiful! I love your sense of decor!



moshi_moshi said:


> i apologize for not going back very far but lovely purchases everyone!!!
> 
> i got this on thursday when a brand new nordstrom rack opened minutes  from my house.  i have been lusting over this watch since it came out  and i got it for less than 1/2 of the original retail price
> 
> michele sport sail black diamond 38mm watch




OMG that's a gorgeous watch! Now I'm thinking I need to add a black watch to my collection


----------



## FlipDiver

theclassic said:


> I ADORE the chanel........ do you mind if I ask the price?? *TIA*



The Cerf tote retails for $2400  but will probably go up during the June 1st price increase...


----------



## misselizabeth22

So part of my shopping today included:

Going to 4 Target stores to find the last 2 Calypso Elephant teapots in Blue

Getting a Michael Kors Grayson satchel for 40% off 

Smashbox Full Xposure mascara -which if you have super long/thick eyelashes like I do its a miracle!

Smashbox Lipstain in Guava

 my favorite OPI color for summer Cajun Shrimp

and last but not least a hot pink/black piggy bank that says Shoe Fund

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> The Cerf tote retails for $2400  but will probably go up during the June 1st price increase...



a friend's cousin works at Chanel and he said the price increase is only on "permanent flap styles" - direct quote


----------



## fieryfashionist

Phew, I haven't posted here in light years, but I'm gonna go play a lil catch up (I'm sorry if I didn't go back far enough to comment on your purchases)! 

*Danielle* - Your tomato red metallic patent Tribtoos look amazingg on you!

*elf *- The color of your Dior bag is beautiful and the vintage H watch is one hell of a score!!

*Akalyah* - Cute Gucci flats!! 

*ColdSteel* - Love the punchy color of your TB flats... I need another pair like I need a hole in the head but your pics are verrry tempting!!  Ooooh, cute sunnies (the contrasting arms are so fun) and the clothing items/shoes sound great!

*Faraasha* - They look really cool... great choice!

*Clooky* - Fun buys... that outfit will be great for what you are describing!  Awesome booties, too!  Ooooh, cute Philip Lim blazer, HH playsuit and that HL is beautiful!!  I looove the Dolly pumps... TDF!

*juicyjeans* - Congrats on your GZ find!!

*J* - Ahhh, woman, that red maxi (I remember you telling me you got one) is fabulous and the J12 is a show stopper!!  Your twin Velos are fabulous, too!!!  Love everything!! 

*Nani* - I love the rich color of your City!!  The AM clutch is fab... love the red/gold!

*music* - What a sweet husband you have!  I adore the Jumbo... and the simples look anything but simple paired with it!

*Nolia *- Such a pretty Burberry bag!

*Flip* - You ain't no foo for buying that, haha :-p... love the timeless clutch and in dark silver... it' s a head turner!!  Love the cerf, too!!  Brown/gold is a beautiful combo!!

*jenay* - I may not be an LV kinda girl, but I can surely appreciate a beautiful bag, and you certainly found one!!  Congrats!!  Oooooh, and what a pretty Gucci bag!!!  Love the Maniacs AND the nude Powers too!! 

*naked*, now, where the hell do I sign up for a "door plop" like that?!  Hot damn.  One word - STUNNING!!!!!!  Congrats!!! 

*jeNYC* - Infinity scarves are great and in leopard, definitely fab!  Great purchase!  Funky/cute bag, too!

chloe[/B] - What a beautiful shade of red on that Bal MU!

*gym *- Pretty Bal bracelet!  Ooooooh, Chanel!!   I love the bow sunnies (partial to that style, as I own the black/white and dark brown)... the WOC is fab (I acquired a bunch this year - mainly because I am done with their flap/reissue prices and WOCs are so handy!) and the reissue is certainly a beauty.  I have an '05 grey anni 227 (silver h/w) which is a similar shade of grey.  Super versatile.  I like the contrast of the gold h/w on yours!  I think I'd prob keep it if I were you... prices are going up AGAIN, so if you can stomach it, keep it (and maybe make it one of your last "Damn, how much did I spend on that bag?!" purchases). 

*Barbie *- Wow, what a score!  I hope it fits and if not, alterations will make it perfect!

*archy *- Man, why do I keep forgetting to check out Duet when I'm in NJ!?  Love the vibrant colors of your scarf and jacket!!!

*cguru *- Ahhh, your clothing buys are all fabulous!!!!  Perfect summer items and with your fab figure, what wouldn't look good?! 

*icecream* - Love the leather on your City!!

*P*, ahhh, what amazing purchases!!  Love the H belt, the CDC bracelet, and rose gold Anika Ko bracelet and last but not least, your fabulous twin LOVE bracelets!!!!  Your purchases never cease to amaze me - and if you happen find a brown girl hiding in your closet, that'd be me! 

*Schnauzer *- What a statement piece!  Truly special!

*Bella* - Love your DVF purchases!!  I'm sure they will all look fabulous on you!!  Ooooh, and your Outnet finds look amazing on you!!

*imskyhigh *- Beautiful wedges!

*pr1nc355* - Love the white juicy dress on you... so flirty and fun!

*cts *- You look SO lovely... I love the dress on you - just perfect from head to toe!!   Aaaand wow, the black patent Maniacs are HOT HOT HOT on you... perfect fit and what woman doesn't need a sexy but versatile black patent shoe!?  Love the nail polish colors, too... OPI makes some of the best ones (and the names always crack me up)! :-p

*jeshika* - Looove the rose gold maniacs!!!

*aoqtpi *- Love the watch (we're twins) and your diamond studs are beautiful!

*moshi* - Oooooh, sporty, sleek and sexy... what a great score!!

*misselizabeth* - Cute purchases... you can never have enough makeup and makeup accessories (I know I can't)! :-p


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some of these purchases are from early March... just haven't had time to post but love to do so, so I'll get back on it haha. 

Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (kinda obsessed with glitter and her clutches)!  I have three now (top to bottom - dark silver, pink and multicolor gold)! 









A bday gift from my amazing mom (early March)... don't know the style name but I ADORE this Miu Miu bag... the rich cognac color with the gold h/w is perfect! 





Bendels (Auden) crystal/brass necklace - soo cool! 





Wore the bag and the necklace to a concert at the end of last month... didn't have time to switch to my intended Chael WOC - but oh well, it worked out okay! 





Bendels (Auden) brass/purple (the shade of purple is stunning but the picture doesn't show it) bracelet).





Bendels (Auden) crystal pendant necklace (looks cool layered with another necklace) and bracelet... and a pretty flower hair pin!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A cute summer dress from a random boutique in brooklyn!






Huuuge but fun MK rose gold watch (25% off)!









Speaking of rose gold... got these babies quite a while ago!!  BA rose gold 120 Maniacs!!!





And speaking of Brian Atwoods... haha... my amazing SA found these grey suede ones for an insane $218!!!  I couldn't say "hell yeah, send 'em to me" quickly enough!









DVF Reina dress... love!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lastly, got these some time back... been stalking them ever since I saw them months ago (nude glitter patent Tributes) and bluefly had a sweet deal... had to do it!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* How did I miss your adorable polishes!?  I cannot paint my own nails to save my life.  They always look like I am doing an art project.  

*miss e:* Love the new makeup spread!

*aoqtpi:* I am wearing the same watch in gold, but I LOOOOVE yours!

*Fiery:* Daaaang woman, you've been busy!  So send me everything and no one gets hurt.


----------



## aoqtpi

misselizabeth22 said:


> So part of my shopping today included:
> 
> Going to 4 Target stores to find the last 2 Calypso Elephant teapots in Blue
> 
> Getting a Michael Kors Grayson satchel for 40% off
> 
> Smashbox Full Xposure mascara -which if you have super long/thick eyelashes like I do its a miracle!
> 
> Smashbox Lipstain in Guava
> 
> my favorite OPI color for summer Cajun Shrimp
> 
> and last but not least a hot pink/black piggy bank that says Shoe Fund
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, I'm so jealous of your shopping spree! What a great deal on the MK!



fieryfashionist said:


> Some of these purchases are from early  March... just haven't had time to post but love to do so, so I'll get  back on it haha.
> 
> Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (kinda obsessed with glitter  and her clutches)!  I have three now (top to bottom - dark silver, pink  and multicolor gold)!
> 
> A bday gift from my amazing mom (early March)... don't know the style  name but I ADORE this Miu Miu bag... the rich cognac color with the gold  h/w is perfect!
> 
> Bendels (Auden) crystal/brass necklace - soo cool!
> 
> Wore the bag and the necklace to a concert at the end of last month...  didn't have time to switch to my intended Chael WOC - but oh well, it  worked out okay!
> 
> Bendels (Auden) brass/purple (the shade of purple is stunning but the picture doesn't show it) bracelet).
> 
> Bendels (Auden) crystal pendant necklace (looks cool layered with  another necklace) and bracelet... and a pretty flower hair pin!





fieryfashionist said:


> A cute summer dress from a random boutique in brooklyn!
> 
> Huuuge but fun MK rose gold watch (25% off)!
> 
> Speaking of rose gold... got these babies quite a while ago!!  BA rose gold 120 Maniacs!!!
> 
> And speaking of Brian Atwoods... haha... my amazing SA found these grey  suede ones for an insane $218!!!  I couldn't say "hell yeah, send 'em to  me" quickly enough!
> 
> DVF Reina dress... love!!



Wow, another great spree! I adore the glitter! And the grey suede and MK... gorgeous! Can't believe you got them for $218!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *aoqtpi:* I am wearing the same watch in gold, but I LOOOOVE yours!



Thank you! I'm thinking I need black, white, rose gold and gold MK watches now too...


----------



## icecreamom

moshi_moshi said:


> i apologize for not going back very far but lovely purchases everyone!!!
> 
> i got this on thursday when a brand new nordstrom rack opened minutes from my house.  i have been lusting over this watch since it came out and i got it for less than 1/2 of the original retail price
> 
> michele sport sail black diamond 38mm watch



Moshi I tried on this watch yesterday at my NR too! I'm in love, it is indeed an amazing watch! I so want it!!  it looks great!


----------



## icecreamom

fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, got these some time back... been stalking them ever since I saw them months ago (nude glitter patent Tributes) and bluefly had a sweet deal... had to do it!!



Congrats girl! they are amazingly hawt!


----------



## juicyjeans

DH and I went to the jeweler tonite..





Levian


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> DH and I went to the jeweler tonite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levian



Mmm, I love the sparkle! What stones are these?


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> Mmm, I love the sparkle! What stones are these?


 
Thank you!  they are all chocolate & standard clear diamonds


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW *juicy*...amazing!


----------



## cts900

*juicy*: That is just lovely.  

*fiery*: Your hauls are always such a bright spot in any day!  I love that you always have something sparkly to offer.  Everything is incredible!  The BAs are both gorgeous and the Reina dress is utterly FABULOUS on you.  It is soooooo flattering to your shape!  Thank you for the kind compliments, my dear! 

*misse:* Loving the MK satchel! 

*Duke*: This made me : "I cannot paint my own nails to save my life.  They always look like I am doing an art project."  You are adorable.  Thanks, babe!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new goodies!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Thank you!  they are all chocolate & standard clear diamonds



Beautiful


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG!  I cannot keep up with you ladies!  I leave for a couple days and next thing I know I am soooo behind!  Everyone's purchases are amazing, as always!!  Congrats everyone!

(I just realized I'm putting exclamation marks after everything.  I'm not trying to be Kim Kardashian, I swear!!!!!!!!!!!!   )


----------



## purseinsanity

Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Thank you ladies


----------



## gymangel812

love it! i've been wanting a rose gold/ss or floral motif rolex recently the whole no prices on the site kinda deters me from even asking, lol.



purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!



I haven't been on here lately but I couldn't help but resist and comment I am dreaming about a daytona you have no idea ! I die over the daytona! I hope to have the gold/ss combo with white face one day  thank's for sharing and inspiring me to just say no to shoes and save for a daytona! :ninja:


----------



## icecreamom

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


 
 Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

gymangel812 said:


> love it! i've been wanting a rose gold/ss or floral motif rolex recently the whole no prices on the site kinda deters me from even asking, lol.



  IKWYM!  I wish they'd list their prices.  Maybe they don't to allow for constant price increases??  

Anyway, thanks so much!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!



*purseinsanity* beautiful watch!


----------



## gymangel812

purseinsanity said:


> IKWYM!  I wish they'd list their prices.  Maybe they don't to allow for constant price increases??
> 
> Anyway, thanks so much!


lol yes! i hear they did have one recently... but it was only 8%! small bit of change compared to chanel. soon chanel price = a rolex!


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!



 Gorgeous! I've dreamt about Rolexes but I doubt I'll ever end up with one. This looks so great on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! I love your sense of decor!


 
thank you! 


gorgeous buys ladies!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Just bought this Herve Leger rust colored scoop neck dress


----------



## babysweetums

purse...youve killed me...im obsessed omg, wear it in great health!!
great dress flip, herve rocks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!



Simply stunning purse!! It's gorgeous on you!!!!

Love it! Congrats!!


----------



## juicyjeans

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


 
That is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## juicyjeans

FlipDiver said:


> Just bought this Herve Leger rust colored scoop neck dress


 
What a great color!!! Congrats


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Just bought this Herve Leger rust colored scoop neck dress



Your body was made for HLs! Can't wait to see your CL/HL combo later!


----------



## FlipDiver

babysweetums said:


> purse...youve killed me...im obsessed omg, wear it in great health!!
> great dress flip, herve rocks





juicyjeans said:


> What a great color!!! Congrats





aoqtpi said:


> Your body was made for HLs! Can't wait to see your CL/HL combo later!



Thanks ladies!  I have lots of events this summer so I plan on getting my money's worth out of this HL


----------



## FlipDiver

I just got my new Chanel half moon WOC in dark silver for prefall!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

^^


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Flip, *love the herve and the chanel!!!


----------



## jeNYC

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my new Chanel half moon WOC in dark silver for prefall!!


 

u're gonna get so much use out of that bag...i use mine frequently!


----------



## jeNYC

bought a Prada wallet today
















In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics


----------



## cts900

*purse*: She is a beauty.  What a glorious color. 

*jeNYC*: Such a fun and vibrant color choice! Love! 

*Flip*: Your new WOC is AH-mazing and that dress will be divine on you, hun.


----------



## candyapples88

jeNYC said:


> bought a Prada wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics



That wallet is adorable and very feminine!


----------



## cts900

My newest non-CL indulgences:

1) A new pair of BCBG eyeglasses.  I have horrible vision and to keep my lenses from being bottle caps costs a whole lotta money so I only buy a new pair every two years or so.  These are actually a lovely eggplant color but you can't tell from my crappy BB pics.  And sorry for the pyscho-looking modeling pic.  I was laughing at myself taking a picture in the mirror.  I felt beyond ridiculous .
















2) Anne Klein Houndstooth Country Club luggage set.  I am taking a trip this summer and my mom felt so sad for me an my college-era Roxy luggage that she gifted these to me for no reason other than she knows I LOVE houndstooth and that she is the sweetest person who has ever lived.  Sorry again for the cruddy photos :shame:.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Super cute, I love the psycho mod shot!!


----------



## cts900

^^tee hee....thanks, little mama .


----------



## icecreamom

jeNYC said:


> bought a Prada wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics


it's super cute!  it, you can totally wear it as a clutch!


----------



## icecreamom

cts900 said:


> My newest non-CL indulgences:
> 
> 1) A new pair of BCBG eyeglasses.  I have horrible vision and to keep my lenses from being bottle caps costs a whole lotta money so I only buy a new pair every two years or so.  These are actually a lovely eggplant color but you can't tell from my crappy BB pics.  And sorry for the pyscho-looking modeling pic.  I was laughing at myself taking a picture in the mirror.  I felt beyond ridiculous .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Anne Klein Houndstooth Country Club luggage set.  I am taking a trip this summer and my mom felt so sad for me an my college-era Roxy luggage that she gifted these to me for no reason other than she knows I LOVE houndstooth and that she is the sweetest person who has ever lived.  Sorry again for the cruddy photos :shame:.



I second Jenay LOL, totally love the psycho look!


----------



## jeNYC

icecreamom said:


> it's super cute!  it, you can totally wear it as a clutch!


 
i def plan to wear it as a clutch since i only need my cell and chapstick!!  im so jelly of your mbp...i hope i get mine soon


----------



## icecreamom

Yay! I'm so glad you found them, post pics as soon as you get them!


----------



## jeNYC

icecreamom said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you found them, post pics as soon as you get them!


 

ooo i just hope i get them because i did an order agreement with the e-boutique and ive been sending the SA reminder emails that im still alive and waiting lol


----------



## FlipDiver

jeNYC said:


> bought a Prada wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics



Prada + hot pink + big bow =


----------



## FlipDiver

LouboutinHottie said:


> ^^





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Flip, *love the herve and the chanel!!!





jeNYC said:


> u're gonna get so much use out of that bag...i use mine frequently!





cts900 said:


> *Flip*: Your new WOC is AH-mazing and that dress will be divine on you, hun.



I absolutely LOVE my new Chanel half moon!  I have it in white caviar and I've been on the lookout for it in another color... can't wait to use it


----------



## juicyjeans

jeNYC said:


> bought a Prada wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics


 
I love that wallet!  Congrats!


----------



## juicyjeans

cts900 said:


> My newest non-CL indulgences:
> 
> 1) A new pair of BCBG eyeglasses. I have horrible vision and to keep my lenses from being bottle caps costs a whole lotta money so I only buy a new pair every two years or so. These are actually a lovely eggplant color but you can't tell from my crappy BB pics. And sorry for the pyscho-looking modeling pic. I was laughing at myself taking a picture in the mirror. I felt beyond ridiculous .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Anne Klein Houndstooth Country Club luggage set. I am taking a trip this summer and my mom felt so sad for me an my college-era Roxy luggage that she gifted these to me for no reason other than she knows I LOVE houndstooth and that she is the sweetest person who has ever lived. Sorry again for the cruddy photos :shame:.


 
Those glasses look great on you and that luggage  super cute!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *juicyjeans* and* icecreamom*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*cts*, love the glasses and the luggage!


----------



## purseinsanity

FlipDiver said:


> I just got my new Chanel half moon WOC in dark silver for prefall!!


----------



## purseinsanity

jeNYC said:


> bought a Prada wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics



Love the color!


----------



## purseinsanity

juicyjeans said:


> That is gorgeous! Congrats



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Simply stunning purse!! It's gorgeous on you!!!!
> 
> Love it! Congrats!!



  Thanks *naked*.


----------



## purseinsanity

babysweetums said:


> purse...youve killed me...im obsessed omg, wear it in great health!!
> great dress flip, herve rocks


----------



## purseinsanity

FlipDiver said:


> Just bought this Herve Leger rust colored scoop neck dress



Oohlala!!  Modeling shots?!


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous! I've dreamt about Rolexes but I doubt I'll ever end up with one. This looks so great on you!



  Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

gymangel812 said:


> lol yes! i hear they did have one recently... but it was only 8%! small bit of change compared to chanel. soon chanel price = a rolex!



  That is very true!


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *purseinsanity* beautiful watch!



  Thanks *CRISPEDROSA*!


----------



## purseinsanity

icecreamom said:


> Stunning!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I haven't been on here lately but I couldn't help but resist and comment I am dreaming about a daytona you have no idea ! I die over the daytona! I hope to have the gold/ss combo with white face one day  thank's for sharing and inspiring me to just say no to shoes and save for a daytona! :ninja:



  Thank you!  I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Totally blown away by all of these incredible purchases, ladies!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My Hermes Fairy arrived over the weekend!  

First up, Ardoise Box/Toile 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Next, Prune Box Medor Clutch w/GHW:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## FlipDiver

purseinsanity said:


> My Hermes Fairy arrived over the weekend!
> 
> First up, Ardoise Box/Toile 35cm Birkin w/PHW:



omg.  I love the color!


----------



## gymangel812

love both! i've been wanting a medor or jige clutch but i have no use for a clutch 

can you tell the hermes fairy to visit me? lol


purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## bling*lover

Congrats *Purse* they are both stunning, I really love the Prune Clutch it is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## purseinsanity

FlipDiver said:


> omg.  I love the color!



Thanks *Flip*!  I've been wanting a Gris T Birkin FOREVER and a combo Birkin forever, and this satisfies the combo craving and my grey craving...at least for awhile!


----------



## purseinsanity

bling*lover said:


> Congrats *Purse* they are both stunning, I really love the Prune Clutch it is such a gorgeous color!



Thanks *bling*!


----------



## purseinsanity

gymangel812 said:


> love both! i've been wanting a medor or jige clutch but i have no use for a clutch
> 
> can you tell the hermes fairy to visit me? lol



I'll be sure to send her your way!


----------



## misselizabeth22

OMG Purse!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

purseinsanity said:


>


 
Congratulations *Purse!! *So many beautiful goodies coming your way! You deserve them all!


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


>



OMG you can never go wrong with *H*! These are fabulous!

PS Your furbaby is adorable!


----------



## purseinsanity

misselizabeth22 said:


> OMG Purse!!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Congratulations *Purse!! *So many beautiful goodies coming your way! You deserve them all!



  Thank you so much sweetie.  That's so nice of you to say!


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> OMG you can never go wrong with *H*! These are fabulous!
> 
> PS Your furbaby is adorable!



Thank you so much *aoqtpi*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeNYC- *Love the color and style of the Prada wallet! 

*cts- *the glasses look great honey! The luggage is so cute, what a wonderful mom you have 

*purse- *they are both stunning, congrats!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Some goodies I picked up in NYC and forgot to post...
Chanel earrings and h orange belt





Zara haul: "pitillo" jeans in 3 colors + two blazers. And new McQueen scarf!


----------



## chloe speaks

I have had two loves lately; CL is my first, and my other is Bals...especially the red ones. Here is my latest and greatest acquisition: Ruby Work with Giant Silver Hardware (with her little friend Sang Money Wallet which I have had for a while now)


----------



## misselizabeth22

Gorgeous!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> I have had two loves lately; CL is my first, and my other is Bals...especially the red ones. Here is my latest and greatest acquisition: Ruby Work with Giant Silver Hardware (with her little friend Sang Money Wallet which I have had for a while now)



Ahh I love that red!!! You've inspired me -- I need more red in my life...


----------



## chloe speaks

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ahh I love that red!!! You've inspired me -- I need more red in my life...


 
I know it seems a little uuhmm almost fetishistic (though prob not here ) but I just love the idea of red bag + red sole bottoms!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

chloe speaks said:


> I know it seems a little uuhmm almost fetishistic (though prob not here ) but I just love the idea of red bag + red sole bottoms!



I don't know about fetishistic but it sounds really hot to me!! After I saw your photos I went to check out my closet and (I don't know how this happened but) I have no red bags. You have SERIOUSLY inspired me!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Got these today! YSL tribute sandals in brown! I hope I'll get lots of wear out of these!


----------



## missgiannina

http://www.charlotteolympia.com/bananas-is-my-business-multi-coloured.html

i just ordered these they should get here next week!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I've been bad! In addition to a few early birthday presents, I just bought a gorgeous Jay Godfrey "Paradis" dress in red silk from Intermix (Revolve has it for slightly less but they didn't have my size) -- I can't wait for it to arrive! It's one of the most beautiful reds I've seen in a long time 

EDIT: I'm on my iPad so I can't post a photo but here is a link


----------



## surlygirl

missgiannina said:


> http://www.charlotteolympia.com/bananas-is-my-business-multi-coloured.html
> 
> i just ordered these they should get here next week!!!




^^^ love the COs! tried them on in vegas ... so comfy and cute! can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## candyapples88

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Got these today! YSL tribute sandals in brown! I hope I'll get lots of wear out of these!



I love Tributes!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

candyapples88 said:


> I love Tributes!



I'm starting to love them too! I've always wanted to try YSL out, but everytime I tried I found myself saying "I could get a pair of CLs instead of these." I'm glad I finally bought my first pair, I need variety


----------



## foosy

What do you do when you can't find a Louboutin store in Barcelona? 
You discover that Jimmy Choo is not only filling the slack with a beautiful store, he is also upping the ante with a very stylish design that exudes the finest quality. 

Introducing  my DW's new Halleys:


----------



## candyapples88

foosy said:


> What do you do when you can't find a Louboutin store in Barcelona?
> You discover that Jimmy Choo is not only filling the slack with a beautiful store, he is also upping the ante with a very stylish design that exudes the finest quality.
> 
> Introducing  my DW's new Halleys:



Those are amazing


----------



## chloe speaks

foosy said:


> What do you do when you can't find a Louboutin store in Barcelona?
> You discover that Jimmy Choo is not only filling the slack with a beautiful store, he is also upping the ante with a very stylish design that exudes the finest quality.
> 
> Introducing my DW's new Halleys:


 
These are gorgeous! I have heard that JChoos are the most comfortable stiletto around, but usually I don't like the way they look. Those, I like.


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing additions!


----------



## CMP86

My H bought me NKOTBSB tickets for my birthday! I'm really excited to go see them.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ fun!!! uh-oh-oh-oh-oh! uh-oh-oh-OH!!!

I never post in this thread, but had to share my first pair of Charlotte Olympias! Found them during pre-sale in Vegas and Wynn shipping is so slow, I had nearly forgotten about them!

the Lais:


----------



## FlipDiver

My 3 new HL dresses finally arrived, and a black HL skirt.  Here are some mod pics of the dresses with my camel patent Open Clics:

Rust scoop neck









black cap sleeve









Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous HLs, *Flip*!!! they all look great on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ fun!!! uh-oh-oh-oh-oh! uh-oh-oh-OH!!!
> 
> I never post in this thread, but had to share my first pair of Charlotte Olympias! Found them during pre-sale in Vegas and Wynn shipping is so slow, I had nearly forgotten about them!
> 
> the Lais:



beautiful shoes! I love the colors!!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone had great taste!!

*Foosy*, *Surly*, and* Flip* I die!!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks *Schnauzer *& *jan*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love those shooz, Surly!

You look hot in all 3 HL's, Flip.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Great purchases ladies!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

*Surly*!! oooomyygawww! They're so pretty!

& *Flip*, you look hot in those dresses!!!!


----------



## foosy

chloe speaks said:


> These are gorgeous! I have heard that JChoos are the most comfortable stiletto around, but usually I don't like the way they look. Those, I like.


 


candyapples88 said:


> Those are amazing


 


jancedtif said:


> Everyone had great taste!!
> 
> *Foosy*, *Surly*, and* Flip* I die!!


 
Thanks *chloe*, *candy* and *jance* 

*chloe - *I don't know if those will get a lot of miles because the stiletto is very thin at the end. While DW wore them on our last date night, she said that she felt a little wobbly. It did look nice though...


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOW those are some hot shoes *foosy and surly!* 

Gorgeous HLs *flip!*


----------



## aoqtpi

foosy said:


> What do you do when you can't find a Louboutin store in Barcelona?
> You discover that Jimmy Choo is not only filling the slack with a beautiful store, he is also upping the ante with a very stylish design that exudes the finest quality.
> 
> Introducing  my DW's new Halleys:



These are fab! You two have fantastic taste!



surlygirl said:


> ^^^ fun!!! uh-oh-oh-oh-oh! uh-oh-oh-OH!!!
> 
> I never post in this thread, but had to share my first pair of Charlotte  Olympias! Found them during pre-sale in Vegas and Wynn shipping is so  slow, I had nearly forgotten about them!
> 
> the Lais:



Such a fun shoe!



FlipDiver said:


> My 3 new HL dresses finally arrived, and a  black HL skirt.  Here are some mod pics of the dresses with my camel  patent Open Clics:
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck



You and the dresses are gorg! Your pics just motivated me to go to the gym! They also make me want to have some ... ahem...work done so I can fill out dresses like you do! Your bod is bangin'!


----------



## FlipDiver

surlygirl said:


> gorgeous HLs, *Flip*!!! they all look great on you!





jancedtif said:


> Everyone had great taste!!
> 
> *Foosy*, *Surly*, and* Flip* I die!!





BattyBugs said:


> You look hot in all 3 HL's, Flip.





misselizabeth22 said:


> Great purchases ladies!





Mrs. Awesome said:


> & *Flip*, you look hot in those dresses!!!!





Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous HLs *flip!*





aoqtpi said:


> You and the dresses are gorg! Your pics just motivated me to go to the gym! They also make me want to have some ... ahem...work done so I can fill out dresses like you do! Your bod is bangin'!



Thanks ladies! 

*aoqtpi* - You are too funny!  I'm still nursing my 9 month old, so that might be helping me fill out my dresses up top


----------



## PollyGal

Stunning purchases everyone! Love them all.....


----------



## cts900

*flip*: Wowza.  You look stunning in each dress.  I adore the eggplant.
*surly*: Those are so beautiful.  I love the colorway! 
*foosy*: DW's new shoes are gorgeous on her!


----------



## cts900

I have been away for my sister-in-law's wedding and while I did not buy anything special...the trip itself was a _huge_  indulgence for us and our kid's first time on a plane.  Here are some shots of our hotel on the beach in Cancun.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ wow that looks idyllic! I hope you're having a great time!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

cts900 said:


> I have been away for my sister-in-law's wedding and while I did not buy anything special...the trip itself was a _huge_  indulgence for us and our kid's first time on a plane.  Here are some shots of our hotel on the beach in Cancun.




it was well worth the wait babe! looks so beautiful!!! I need to make it a point to go on vacation this year. Enjoy ! I'm so jelly! I want to be there too !


----------



## aoqtpi

CTS, that's absolutely beautiful! I wish I was somewhere warm!


----------



## juicyjeans

Could not live without this...Gucci Joy Boston Bag


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> I have been away for my sister-in-law's wedding and while I did not buy anything special...the trip itself was a _huge_  indulgence for us and our kid's first time on a plane.  Here are some shots of our hotel on the beach in Cancun.



CTS - what a wonderful indulgence!! Enjoy every second of it! It's GORGEOUS!!



juicyjeans said:


> Could not live without this...Gucci Joy Boston Bag



Very cute! Wear it in good health!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Could not live without this...Gucci Joy Boston Bag



Love it!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Schnauzer, aoqtpi, adctd,* and sweet *naked*!  We just got back and had a _tremendous_ time.  It was 87 degrees and gorgeous the entire week.  We had a blast!

Love you new bag, *juicy*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*cts:* :sunnies  This trip couldn't have happened to a better person.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> I have been away for my sister-in-law's wedding and while I did not buy anything special...the trip itself was a _huge_  indulgence for us and our kid's first time on a plane.  Here are some shots of our hotel on the beach in Cancun.



Oh my. How breathtaking! 

Drink a margarita for me sweet pea!


----------



## BattyBugs

Great hotel shots, CTS.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice Boston, Juicy.


----------



## SassySarah

cts900 said:


> I have been away for my sister-in-law's wedding and while I did not buy anything special...the trip itself was a _huge_  indulgence for us and our kid's first time on a plane.  Here are some shots of our hotel on the beach in Cancun.



Gorgeous!  I love Cancun and infinity pools! Is this Aqua?  Trying to guess from the pics.


----------



## cts900

SassySarah said:


> Gorgeous!  I love Cancun and infinity pools! Is this Aqua?  Trying to guess from the pics.



We were at Cancun Palace, but good guess!  It was our first time and we found the pools AH-mazing! 



BattyBugs said:


> Great hotel shots, CTS.



Thanks, bat!



jenaywins said:


> Oh my. How breathtaking!
> 
> Drink a margarita for me sweet pea!



Thank you, babe!!!  Sadly, I am already home so I hope toasting a glass of Scotch will do .



Dukeprincess said:


> *cts:* :sunnies  This trip couldn't have happened to a better person.



You make me feel so special, sweetness.  Thank you .


----------



## Dukeprincess

I haven't posted in here in awhile, but I had to share my greatest eBay score EVER!

Brand new with tags DVF Licorice Leather jacket!  Got it for $110!!!!!


----------



## cts900

^^Oooooooooo, I am loving the hood!  $110????????  That is crazy!  It could not look better on anyone else.  It was clearly made for you, _dahhhhhhhh_ling.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile, but I had to share my greatest eBay score EVER!
> 
> Brand new with tags DVF Licorice Leather jacket!  Got it for $110!!!!!



Looks great! Congrats on an awesome score!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Great deal, Duke!


----------



## Luv n bags

cts900 said:


> I have been away for my sister-in-law's wedding and while I did not buy anything special...the trip itself was a _huge_  indulgence for us and our kid's first time on a plane.  Here are some shots of our hotel on the beach in Cancun.



This is far better than shoes! A trip to a beautiful place with the family - priceless!



Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile, but I had to share my greatest eBay score EVER!
> 
> Brand new with tags DVF Licorice Leather jacket!  Got it for $110!!!!!



Great buy! I found a DVF Licorice vest at NR's for $249, so a whole jacket for $110 is a bargain!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> ^^Oooooooooo, I am loving the hood!  $110????????  That is crazy!  It could not look better on anyone else.  It was clearly made for you, _dahhhhhhhh_ling.



Yes, I couldn't believe it!  And thank you for the lovely compliment, but I'd trade this jacket for your vacation! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Looks great! Congrats on an awesome score!!



Thank you!



BattyBugs said:


> Great deal, Duke!



Thanks dear!  Miss seeing you around!



tigertrixie said:


> Great buy! I found a DVF Licorice vest at NR's for $249, so a whole jacket for $110 is a bargain!



  Licorice cousins!


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile, but I had to share my greatest eBay score EVER!
> 
> Brand new with tags DVF Licorice Leather jacket!  Got it for $110!!!!!



It looks amazing on you - the perfect fit... And wow what a price! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile, but I had to share my greatest eBay score EVER!
> 
> Brand new with tags DVF Licorice Leather jacket!  Got it for $110!!!!!



OMG, this is such a nice jacket, and twice as good cuz of the price!


----------



## authenticplease

CTS!  Your trip looks like paradise!  There is no where better to relax as a family than at the beach......the water must have been incredible!  

Duke....Your jacket looks amazing on you....but of course, since DVF is make perfectly for you  Great find!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> It looks amazing on you - the perfect fit... And wow what a price! Congrats!



Thanks hon!  I am so lucky to have snagged it! 



aoqtpi said:


> OMG, this is such a nice jacket, and twice as good cuz of the price!



Exactly, for $110 it looks even better! LOL 



authenticplease said:


> CTS!  Your trip looks like paradise!  There is no where better to relax as a family than at the beach......the water must have been incredible!
> 
> Duke....Your jacket looks amazing on you....but of course, since DVF is make perfectly for you  Great find!



You are so sweet, *D.*


----------



## gymangel812

love all the new purchases everyone!!!

i have a back-log lol (sorry for bad pics, i lost my camera cord and have to use my phone):

hermes ex libris en camoflauge twilly (i'm a sucker for horse related items so hermes stuff is bad news lol)






my first pair of YSLs - nude patent stingray tribute sandals (these seem quite comfy!)





chanel vert fonce caviar wallet on chain





chanel beige claire caviar m/l with silver hw flap (price increasing *made* me get it lol, i have been wanting it for a at least a year, likely my last classic flap to be bought at retail)


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> love all the new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> i have a back-log lol (sorry for bad pics, i lost my camera cord and have to use my phone):
> 
> hermes ex libris en camoflauge twilly (i'm a sucker for horse related items so hermes stuff is bad news lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair of YSLs - nude patent stingray tribute sandals (these seem quite comfy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel vert fonce caviar wallet on chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel beige claire caviar m/l with silver hw flap (price increasing *made* me get it lol, i have been wanting it for a at least a year, likely my last classic flap to be bought at retail)



I love every one of these purchases! I hate Chanel's price increases


----------



## Dukeprincess

Awesome purchases *gym!*


----------



## hazeltt

gymangel812 said:


> love all the new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> i have a back-log lol (sorry for bad pics, i lost my camera cord and have to use my phone):
> 
> hermes ex libris en camoflauge twilly (i'm a sucker for horse related items so hermes stuff is bad news lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first pair of YSLs - nude patent stingray tribute sandals (these seem quite comfy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel vert fonce caviar wallet on chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel beige claire caviar m/l with silver hw flap (price increasing *made* me get it lol, i have been wanting it for a at least a year, likely my last classic flap to be bought at retail)



I love all your purchases, the beige clair m/l flap especially. I think I need this in my life to complete my Chanel collection too before another price increase!


----------



## amazigrace

*dukie,* I LOVE that jacket. And what a great deal you got!
Congratulations!


----------



## MadameElle

I am in search of a new bag and ventured into the Balenciaga side.  I went to SCP today to "research" the styles.  The SA was so helpful in educating me regarding the different styles/hardware.  I left with this in preparation for the City Giant Silver Hardware bag .  The leather is soooo soft.

Giant Money with Silver Hardware wallet...  

Without flash





With flash





I also like that it closely matches the soles of my Christian Louboutin pumps.





Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## aoqtpi

MadameElle said:


> I am in search of a new bag and ventured into the Balenciaga side.  I went to SCP today to "research" the styles.  The SA was so helpful in educating me regarding the different styles/hardware.  I left with this in preparation for the City Giant Silver Hardware bag .  The leather is soooo soft.
> 
> Giant Money with Silver Hardware wallet...
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like that it closely matches the soles of my Christian Louboutin pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful! Love Bal! And love that last picture as well!


----------



## chloe speaks

MadameElle said:


> I am in search of a new bag and ventured into the Balenciaga side.  I went to SCP today to "research" the styles.  The SA was so helpful in educating me regarding the different styles/hardware.  I left with this in preparation for the City Giant Silver Hardware bag .  The leather is soooo soft.
> 
> Giant Money with Silver Hardware wallet...
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> I also like that it closely matches the soles of my Christian Louboutin pumps.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I recently went to the Bal side too.

Your wallet in Cocquilicot is gorgeous.

Yes, this season's red is *exactly Louboutin RED SOLE*. I've been waiting several months and am soooo excited to make a decision on which style to get!


----------



## chloe speaks

cts900 said:


> I have been away for my sister-in-law's wedding and while I did not buy anything special...the trip itself was a _huge_  indulgence for us and our kid's first time on a plane.  Here are some shots of our hotel on the beach in Cancun.



I think that IS buying something special. And it's definitely non CL . Glad to hear you had a terrific vacation.




juicyjeans said:


> Could not live without this...Gucci Joy Boston Bag


Great looking bag!


Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't posted in here in awhile, but I had to share my greatest eBay score EVER!
> 
> Brand new with tags DVF Licorice Leather jacket!  Got it for $110!!!!!


that is a steal! and great jacket - congratulations on a score!



gymangel812 said:


> love all the new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> i have a back-log lol (sorry for bad pics, i lost my camera cord and have to use my phone):
> 
> hermes ex libris en camoflauge twilly (i'm a sucker for horse related items so hermes stuff is bad news lol)
> 
> 
> my first pair of YSLs - nude patent stingray tribute sandals (these seem quite comfy!)
> 
> 
> chanel vert fonce caviar wallet on chain
> 
> 
> chanel beige claire caviar m/l with silver hw flap (price increasing *made* me get it lol, i have been wanting it for a at least a year, likely my last classic flap to be bought at retail)


Beautiful purchases *gymangel*. likely I will never get a Chanel...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *chloe!*


----------



## 5elle

Too many amazing purchases to comment on individually but you ladies are killing it! I love reading this thread for inspiration


----------



## cts900

Thank you so much *chloe, tiger*, and *authentic*.  It was like a dream.   

*MadameElle*: That color is TDF! OMFG! 

*gym*: Everything is breathtaking.


----------



## FlipDiver

Wow, that was fast shipping!  I just got in my new HL dress, Burberry rain boots, and Samsonite spinner luggage!  It's like Christmas here   I'll try to post pics when I get home from work today.


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Wow, that was fast shipping!  I just got in my new HL dress, Burberry rain boots, and Samsonite spinner luggage!  It's like Christmas here   I'll try to post pics when I get home from work today.



If this is the dress I commented on yesterday, WOW that was fast! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!


----------



## FlipDiver

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!



H  I would hate to get it scratched though.  I always end up with scratched belt buckles from leaning on counters.


----------



## FlipDiver

Just wanted to share my recent purchases!

Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach 





Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies









Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere 





My newest HL - jade vneck dress


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!



it's a beautiful belt! Congratulations!



FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchases!
> 
> Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach
> 
> Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest HL - jade vneck dress



Very cute!! Where are ya goin'?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I just received a red silk Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress -- paired with beige Daffs. 

I know it bleaches my color even more but I am a sucker for red


----------



## hazeltt

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!



Love the H belt!



FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchases!
> 
> Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach
> Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies
> 
> Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere
> 
> My newest HL - jade vneck dress



Congrats on all your new purchases! I like the suitcase idea about getting your DH to take you on vacay. I might need to use that idea, haha! And I love your new HL dress! Magos!!


----------



## hazeltt

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just received a red silk Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress -- paired with beige Daffs.
> 
> I know it bleaches my color even more but I am a sucker for red



Beautiful dress! The colour suits you very well! And your Dafs! I think they're really growing on me!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hazeltt said:


> Beautiful dress! The colour suits you very well! And your Dafs! I think they're really growing on me!



Thank you!! I'm unsure whether to keep it b/c although I LOVE red, my hubby says it bleaches me out quite a bit. But it's SO comfortable - like wearing a little piece of silky heaven  And thank you for the compliment on the Daffs -- I had quite a bit of trouble finding them but feel so fortunate to have them!!


----------



## cts900

*ChocoAvantGarde*: She is lovely.  

*Flip*: Great gaul babe!  The dress on you is AH-mazing and I am a sucker for baby clothes.  Have a great day at the beach! 

*Schnauzer*: As I said in the outfit thread...KEEP!!!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous belt!




FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchases!
> 
> Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach
> 
> 
> Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies
> 
> 
> Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest HL - jade vneck dress



Lovely buys! OMG love the HL - that jade is beautiful and you look better in it than I could ever hope to! You go girl!  (Sorry, watching Jerseylicious :shame




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just received a red silk Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress -- paired with beige Daffs.
> 
> I know it bleaches my color even more but I am a sucker for red



Fantastic dress! Looks great on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> *Schnauzer*: As I said in the outfit thread...KEEP!!!!!!





aoqtpi said:


> Fantastic dress! Looks great on you!



Thanks loves!! I think it's a keeper too... I'm a sucker for anything red


----------



## jancedtif

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!



Love it!  Congrats!



FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchases!
> 
> Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere
> 
> My newest HL - jade vneck dress



Great haul!!!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just received a red silk Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress -- paired with beige Daffs.
> 
> I know it bleaches my color even more but I am a sucker for red



Smashing red dress!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jancedtif said:


> Smashing red dress!!



Thank you for the compliment!! ...isn't it a beautiful red?  I just can't get enough of how vibrant it is


----------



## PeepToe

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchases!
> 
> Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest HL - jade vneck dress


Daaaaang lady! You are killing it left and right in your HL's!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just received a red silk Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress -- paired with beige Daffs.
> 
> I know it bleaches my color even more but I am a sucker for red



Cute pairing! I dunno if it's the camera angle or if you're like 6'1" but those legs just keep going and going! Def a keeper!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchases!
> 
> Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest HL - jade vneck dress



Yowzaaaa! Another wonderful color and fit! I know the bars in your closets are about to die from the weight of these HLs! His styles are sooo flattering on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Cute pairing! I dunno if it's the camera angle or if you're like 6'1" but those legs just keep going and going! Def a keeper!



Well, the dress is nothing compared to the gorgeousness of your new belt but thank you!!! I'm 5'7 but the Daffs do make me over 6 feet tall, I think. DH is 6'3 and we're almost eye-to-eye. I love it and it disconcerts him to no end


----------



## pinkgoldfish

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!



I love this! It's timeless and I love the combo with the fushia skirt, looks amazing with your skin!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

fieryfashionist said:


> DVF Reina dress... love!!



this dress is soo flattering!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

fieryfashionist said:


> Some of these purchases are from early March... just haven't had time to post but love to do so, so I'll get back on it haha.
> 
> Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (kinda obsessed with glitter and her clutches)!  I have three now (top to bottom - dark silver, pink and multicolor gold)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bday gift from my amazing mom (early March)... don't know the style name but I ADORE this Miu Miu bag... the rich cognac color with the gold h/w is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels (Auden) crystal/brass necklace - soo cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the bag and the necklace to a concert at the end of last month... didn't have time to switch to my intended Chael WOC - but oh well, it worked out okay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels (Auden) brass/purple (the shade of purple is stunning but the picture doesn't show it) bracelet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels (Auden) crystal pendant necklace (looks cool layered with another necklace) and bracelet... and a pretty flower hair pin!



I love Anya hindmarch, those clutches are amazing!

The jewelery is very nice!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Doesn't *Dessye* have something new and exciting to post here?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Doesn't *Dessye* have something new and exciting to post here?



Fabulous AND goes "vroom, vroom"


----------



## r6girl2005

I just discovered this thread and I LOVE it! You ladies have made some wonderful purchases. Here's my latest, silk BEBE dress, nothing exceptional but I  it.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> I just discovered this thread and I LOVE it! You ladies have made some wonderful purchases. Here's my latest, silk BEBE dress, nothing exceptional but I  it.



VERY cute! I love silk for the summer


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Here is mine: 






And no, I did not buy a horse. Yet  But I did buy lessons, snazzy horse-riding pants, and a helmet


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new goodies ladies!!! 

I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...

Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver





Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch





Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!





And the best for last...




(Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

One more! 

new Mark + James by Badgley Mischka dress modeled with my glitter titis and amq clutch.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Omg congratulations Dezy! What a *****  blessings to you!


----------



## LVOEnyc

DEZY!!!!!! OMG!!!! Congratulations! Definitely the best!


----------



## jeshika

CONGRATS *DEZYYY*!!!!!!!!!! You look fabulous!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

sorry i cannot go all the way back but fabulous purchases ladies!!

*r6* - cute dress!! love the pattern on the trim

*schnauzer* - you look great!!  i want to sign up for lessons but i haven't found the time to do it.  are you a beginner or have you ridden before?  i'm definitely a beginner and i guess maybe i am a little scared and that's why i haven't signed up yet.  also waiting for cooler weather as well.

*dezy* - CONGRATS!!!!!  great purchases too... love the dresses!


----------



## aoqtpi

r6girl2005 said:


> I just discovered this thread and I LOVE it! You ladies have made some wonderful purchases. Here's my latest, silk BEBE dress, nothing exceptional but I : it.



Very pretty dress!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I did not buy a horse. Yet  But I did buy lessons, snazzy horse-riding pants, and a helmet



When I first saw that pic I was super excited that you had bought a horse!  What type of lessons did you sign up for? I'm going to live vicariously through you




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new goodies ladies!!!
> 
> I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!
> 
> 
> And the best for last...
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Oh my goodness what awesome purchases! I love WOCs! And congrats on the pregnancy


----------



## gymangel812

so jealous of your horse riding lessons. i want to take some but fear i would be in a class with young girls:shame:


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I did not buy a horse. Yet  But I did buy lessons, snazzy horse-riding pants, and a helmet



love your HL & WOC! congrats on the little one!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new goodies ladies!!!
> 
> I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best for last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Burberry Jelly Sandals


----------



## vhdos

Just got this beauty today:


I haven't even seen it in real life, but I'm guessing that I will be in love.  I have wanted a Chanel wallet on a chain for so long that I figured that it was finally time to take the plunge.  I haven't purchased a new Chanel handbag in about 3 years!!!!  Now if it could just arrive before the weekend...


----------



## FlipDiver

LouboutinHottie said:


> Burberry Jelly Sandals



So cute!  I just got Burberry flip flops too, but mine are blue.  Where'd you get yours?


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> Just got this beauty today:
> View attachment 1420972
> 
> I haven't even seen it in real life, but I'm guessing that I will be in love.  I have wanted a Chanel wallet on a chain for so long that I figured that it was finally time to take the plunge.  I haven't purchased a new Chanel handbag in about 3 years!!!!  Now if it could just arrive before the weekend...



You won't regret it!  I just got the same one but in dark silver. Half moon WOCs are my favorite style.  I just used mine to a party yesterday.  I doubled the strap over and wore it as a shoulder bag.  Congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very cute!! Where are ya goin'?





hazeltt said:


> Congrats on all your new purchases! I like the suitcase idea about getting your DH to take you on vacay. I might need to use that idea, haha! And I love your new HL dress! Magos!!





cts900 said:


> *Flip*: Great gaul babe!  The dress on you is AH-mazing and I am a sucker for baby clothes.  Have a great day at the beach!





aoqtpi said:


> Lovely buys! OMG love the HL - that jade is beautiful and you look better in it than I could ever hope to! You go girl!  (Sorry, watching Jerseylicious :shame





jancedtif said:


> Great haul!!!





PeepToe said:


> Daaaaang lady! You are killing it left and right in your HL's!





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Yowzaaaa! Another wonderful color and fit! I know the bars in your closets are about to die from the weight of these HLs! His styles are sooo flattering on you!



Thanks ladies!  Sorry for the late response... the beach was great, but a little chilly.  No vacay plans yet... and I will be wearing this HL to a wedding next month.


----------



## FlipDiver

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I did not buy a horse. Yet  But I did buy lessons, snazzy horse-riding pants, and a helmet



You are so cute!!  This is a great look for you - you should ride a horse everywhere!


----------



## 5elle

Dezy! HUGE congratulations! Wishing you well for a healthy happy pregnancy


----------



## FlipDiver

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new goodies ladies!!!
> 
> I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best for last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)



Half moon WOC twins! 

And a new baby on the way!  Congrats!  Is this your first? So exciting!  :buttercup:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

FlipDiver said:


> So cute!  I just got Burberry flip flops too, but mine are blue.  Where'd you get yours?



Saks.


----------



## sleepykitten

OMG, congratz Dezy!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chocoavant, lvoenyc, jeshika, moshi, aoqtpi, gym, 5elle, sleepykitten - *thank you all so much!!!!

*louboutinhottie- *very cute sandals! 

*vhdos- *I just got the dark silver, I hope you love yours like I love mine!

*flip- *yay WOC twins!!! Thank you so much! Yes it's my first, still can't believe it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I did not buy a horse. Yet  But I did buy lessons, snazzy horse-riding pants, and a helmet


 
Awww what a cutie! Love the riding outfit! I used to own a Quarter Horse named Freddy I used to barrel race Enjoy your riding lessons! It is such an amazing experience! I miss it so much but most of all my beloved Freddy!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all-I got a polished silver H Buckle belt bit for my birthday and I'm so excited about it. I wore it to work today lol thanks for letting me share!


 
Amazing! I never get tired of those belts! Congrats!



FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share my recent purchases!
> 
> Swim clothes and hat for my baby boy's first trip to the beach
> 
> 
> Burberry rain boots and flippy floppies
> 
> 
> 
> Samsonite spinner carryon luggage, his and hers - anniversary present for my hubby so he'll take me away on vacation somewhere
> 
> 
> My newest HL - jade vneck dress


 
WOW! Love the H dress especially Congrats!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I just received a red silk Jay Godfrey "Paradis" one-shoulder Kimono dress -- paired with beige Daffs.
> 
> I know it bleaches my color even more but I am a sucker for red


 
That is a gorgeous color! Wish I had your bod! Congrats! The dress looks great with your Daffs!



r6girl2005 said:


> I just discovered this thread and I LOVE it! You ladies have made some wonderful purchases. Here's my latest, silk BEBE dress, nothing exceptional but I  it.


 
Very pretty!!! Love the colors! Congrats!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new goodies ladies!!!
> 
> I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!
> 
> 
> And the best for last...
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> One more!
> 
> new Mark + James by Badgley Mischka dress modeled with my glitter titis and amq clutch.


 
Beautiful purchases! Congrats on your purchases and on your pregnancy!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Burberry Jelly Sandals


 
Love the jelly sandals! I need a pair! Congrats!



vhdos said:


> Just got this beauty today:
> View attachment 1420972
> 
> I haven't even seen it in real life, but I'm guessing that I will be in love. I have wanted a Chanel wallet on a chain for so long that I figured that it was finally time to take the plunge. I haven't purchased a new Chanel handbag in about 3 years!!!! Now if it could just arrive before the weekend...


 

Stunning Chanel!


----------



## skislope15

Congrats! I got the same test thing too! 




QUOTE=dezynrbaglaydee;19143276]love all the new goodies ladies!!! 

I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...

Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver






Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch





Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!





And the best for last...




(Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Love the jelly sandals! I need a pair! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

*l_a_girl19, pinkgoldfish, schnauzer, flip, hazelltt, cts900, aoqtpi, jance-*


----------



## chloe speaks

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I did not buy a horse. Yet  But I did buy lessons, snazzy horse-riding pants, and a helmet


 
I have ALWAYS wanted to do this! (of course, now i'm a young mom, I have been a little more cautious of new sports) *Congrats! *



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new goodies ladies!!!
> 
> I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best for last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


Lots of new additions, but that one takes the CAKE! I know you have been sad on this forum about this CONGRATS!



vhdos said:


> Just got this beauty today:
> View attachment 1420972
> 
> I haven't even seen it in real life, but I'm guessing that I will be in love. I have wanted a Chanel wallet on a chain for so long that I figured that it was finally time to take the plunge. I haven't purchased a new Chanel handbag in about 3 years!!!! Now if it could just arrive before the weekend...


 
I don't think I shall ever be a Chanel BAG girl, but i could really get onboard w/ a Wallet on a Chain!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I cheated on Tory (who I usually shop for flats) with Bloch and I am in


----------



## NY_Mami

skislope15 said:


> Congrats! I got the same test thing too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dezynrbaglaydee;19143276]love all the new goodies ladies!!!
> 
> I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best for last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


[/QUOTE]

Congrats.....


----------



## hazeltt

Dukeprincess said:


> I cheated on Tory (who I usually shop for flats) with Bloch and I am in



Congrats on your first pair of Bloch flats! They are so comfy and I love them too! Now I just need to try out Lanvin flats and see if they're worth the price.


----------



## purseinsanity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jeNYC- *Love the color and style of the Prada wallet!
> 
> *cts- *the glasses look great honey! The luggage is so cute, what a wonderful mom you have
> 
> *purse- *they are both stunning, congrats!!!



Thanks *dezy*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Hazeltt*!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*l.a_girl- *thank you!!!

*skislope- *thank you!!!! and omg congrats to you too!!!!


*chloe- *it sure does thank you so much! 

*duke- *the flats are soooo cute!


----------



## cts900

*Duke*: I ADORE those! I want! 

*vhdos*: Huge congrats! 

*LouboutinHottie*: Those are super cute, hun. 

*dezy*: Everything is lovely on you.  I am just soooooooooooo excited for your big news.  Your life will change in ways you have never imagined.  Take care of yourself, allow yourself to be pampered, take lots of naps, and love your body while it changes. Welcome to the wonderful world of being a mama .   

*Schnauzer*: You look SO happy!  ENJOY! 

*r6*: Welcome to the non-CL indulgences thread and your dress is very pretty.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm about 30 pages behind (again), so please forgive me for not commenting indivually. Love all the new purchases! Dezy, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Nolia

CONGRATS!!  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love all the new goodies ladies!!!
> 
> I've been away for awhile, so here are all my new additions along with a very very special gift...
> 
> Chanel Halfmoon WOC in dark silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress modeled here with my glitter titis and amq skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi cobalt blue cachet, Spring sale 30% off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best for last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please don't mention on facebook or twitter!)


----------



## gymangel812

still not done buying chanel flaps apparently... chanel dark gold aged calf 226 (if you look closely you can see my crazy dog in the background running lol)


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> I cheated on Tory (who I usually shop for flats) with Bloch and I am in



These are too cute! I find my TB flats really uncomfortable so maybe I'll try these next!




gymangel812 said:


> still not done buying chanel flaps apparently... chanel dark gold aged calf 226 (if you look closely you can see my crazy dog in the background running lol)



Absolutely beautiful! I love this flap!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You should *aoqtpi!* I just ordered another pair!


----------



## FlipDiver

gymangel812 said:


> still not done buying chanel flaps apparently... chanel dark gold aged calf 226 (if you look closely you can see my crazy dog in the background running lol)



I love  your bronze reissue!  You always have the best Chanel bags!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Congrats on all your purchases ladies! 

I bought my first Alexander McQueen clutch this morning SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> You should *aoqtpi!* I just ordered another pair!



Would you mind telling me the average pricepoint on this brand? I'm on their site now and they don't have any prices listed. TIA!


----------



## r6girl2005

I have ventured away from acrylic nail polishes because I wanted something that would last longer. Gel polishes were my answer! So here is my little Gelish haul, only thing not in the picture is the UV lamp. So far its been 3 days and no chips!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

r6girl2005 said:


> I have ventured away from acrylic nail polishes because I wanted something that would last longer. Gel polishes were my answer! So here is my little Gelish haul, only thing not in the picture is the UV lamp. So far its been 3 days and no chips!!!


 
Oooh!! They sell those?? I always thought you needed to go to the spa to get the gel mani/pedi! Awesome!


----------



## r6girl2005

They do, I was so excited when I found this out!!! I bought everything off Amazon. 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Oooh!! They sell those?? I always thought you needed to go to the spa to get the gel mani/pedi! Awesome!


----------



## l.a_girl19

r6girl2005 said:


> They do, I was so excited when I found this out!!! I bought everything off Amazon.


 
Yippeee! Thanks for the info!! lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

aoqtpi said:


> Would you mind telling me the average pricepoint on this brand? I'm on their site now and they don't have any prices listed. TIA!



Between $85-$165


----------



## icecreamom

Just got these two pairs of Balenciaga flats from NMLC in Orlando, I couldn't believe they were both my size!  
One is calf hair white/black/gray/blue and the one on the right looks greenish or gray depending on the lightining


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> Between $85-$165



Thank you! That's def feasible. Just need to find them in store now


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the latest additions! I can't keep polish on my nails, so I may have to check out the Gelish brand (and the lamp).


----------



## r6girl2005

BattyBugs said:


> Love the latest additions! I can't keep polish on my nails, so I may have to check out the Gelish brand (and the lamp).



PM me if you'd like any details


----------



## sylphfae

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats on all your purchases ladies!
> 
> I bought my first Alexander McQueen clutch this morning SO EXCITED!!!


 
Ooooh congrats! Mcqueen clutches are SO gorgeous! New classics, I'd call them! Post pics when you receive it pretty please


----------



## l.a_girl19

sylphfae said:


> Ooooh congrats! Mcqueen clutches are SO gorgeous! New classics, I'd call them! Post pics when you receive it pretty please


 
Thank you!!! I agree, classics for sure lol Maybe even classics with a kick! I will post pics asap! I hope it gets here really soon


----------



## cts900

*icecreamom*: I love the gray! 

*r6*: So fun!  Great idea!


----------



## juicyjeans

Been waiting for a while now - but it finally is finished! I give you my customized Movado Amorosa


----------



## l.a_girl19

juicyjeans said:


> Been waiting for a while now - but it finally is finished! I give you my customized Movado Amorosa


 
OMG beautiful!! I have so much difficulty finding a watch I like. I want to get a very good one but it has to be a classic. This watch is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> Been waiting for a while now - but it finally is finished! I give you my customized Movado Amorosa



So much sparkle! This is gorgeous!




r6girl2005 said:


> I have ventured away from acrylic nail polishes because I wanted something that would last longer. Gel polishes were my answer! So here is my little Gelish haul, only thing not in the picture is the UV lamp. So far its been 3 days and no chips!!!



Such pretty colours! I'm really into OPI Shatter these days, but I've been meeting to try Gelish. I'm just scared I'll love it too much to wear my like 50 regular polishes.




icecreamom said:


> Just got these two pairs of Balenciaga flats from NMLC in Orlando, I couldn't believe they were both my size!
> One is calf hair white/black/gray/blue and the one on the right looks greenish or gray depending on the lightining



Great flats! Congrats!


----------



## r6girl2005

Ooooohhhhhh so beautiful!



juicyjeans said:


> Been waiting for a while now - but it finally is finished! I give you my customized Movado Amorosa


----------



## indi3r4

gorgeous watch juicyjeans!

i got my first luggage!


----------



## juicyjeans

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG beautiful!! I have so much difficulty finding a watch I like. I want to get a very good one but it has to be a classic. This watch is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!!


 


aoqtpi said:


> So much sparkle! This is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such pretty colours! I'm really into OPI Shatter these days, but I've been meeting to try Gelish. I'm just scared I'll love it too much to wear my like 50 regular polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great flats! Congrats!


 


r6girl2005 said:


> Ooooohhhhhh so beautiful!


 


indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous watch juicyjeans!
> 
> i got my first luggage!


 

Thank you girls! *indi* that luggage is TDF!


----------



## aoqtpi

indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous watch juicyjeans!
> 
> i got my first luggage!



Wow, what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

r6girl2005 said:


> I have ventured away from acrylic nail polishes because I wanted something that would last longer. Gel polishes were my answer! So here is my little Gelish haul, only thing not in the picture is the UV lamp. So far its been 3 days and no chips!!!


 

Very neat, this is what I get on my nails. I go biweekly and I very rarely have chips. But if I do start to get chips, the best part is it just peels off! I wish I had a steady hand to do my own manis because it's about $55 every 2 weeks for the gel application (including tip) but my left hand would look like I finger painted the polish on my nails. hmm, but if I could save that, I'd have more Loub $ lol! *plotting*


----------



## r6girl2005

Exactly! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Very neat, this is what I get on my nails. I go biweekly and I very rarely have chips. But if I do start to get chips, the best part is it just peels off! I wish I had a steady hand to do my own manis because it's about $55 every 2 weeks for the gel application (including tip) but my left hand would look like I finger painted the polish on my nails. hmm, but if I could save that, I'd have more Loub $ lol! *plotting*


----------



## FlipDiver

juicyjeans said:


> Been waiting for a while now - but it finally is finished! I give you my customized Movado Amorosa



So gorgeous!  Wow custom made, how nice!  I have a similar Movado, but with a silver mirror face and without diamonds along the side, just the top and bottom.  Yours is so much prettier and blingier - congrats!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous watch juicyjeans!
> 
> i got my first luggage!



I just died and went to Celine heaven!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you juicyjeans, aoqtpi, jenay  it's my latest obsession, already waitlisted for 2 more of these babies in different colors!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*indi3r4* - that celine is gorgeous!!!  i love the color, congrats!!


----------



## sleepykitten

indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous watch juicyjeans!
> 
> i got my first luggage!



gorgeous! I'm still searching for mine!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

after a rather embarrassing story with my last pair of riding boots (I decided to go the cheap route for whatever reason and couldn't get one boot on and the other one, after I managed to finally get my ankle inside of it, I literally couldn't get off so I had to call my husband to come home from work and pull it off ), I bought the pair I originally wanted  

I hope I can make size 8 work but may I present the Ariat Volant, or as DH calls it - the Robocop Boot:











thank you for letting me share


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> after a rather embarrassing story with my last pair of riding boots (I decided to go the cheap route for whatever reason and couldn't get one boot on and the other one, after I managed to finally get my ankle inside of it, I literally couldn't get off so I had to call my husband to come home from work and pull it off ), I bought the pair I originally wanted
> 
> I hope I can make size 8 work but may I present the Ariat Volant, or as DH calls it - the Robocop Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



Looks so comfy! Hope these go better for you than the last pair!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Looks so comfy! Hope these go better for you than the last pair!



Here's hoping


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> after a rather embarrassing story with my last pair of riding boots (I decided to go the cheap route for whatever reason and couldn't get one boot on and the other one, after I managed to finally get my ankle inside of it, I literally couldn't get off so I had to call my husband to come home from work and pull it off ), I bought the pair I originally wanted
> 
> I hope I can make size 8 work but may I present the Ariat Volant, or as DH calls it - the Robocop Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share


 
I love them! Congrats! Have you been riding a long time? btw Ariat is awesome! Very durable! I had the ankle boots and I must say they are still in pretty good condition even after all the harsh winters!


----------



## l.a_girl19

indi3r4 said:


> gorgeous watch juicyjeans!
> 
> i got my first luggage!


 
Wow! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> I love them! Congrats! Have you been riding a long time? btw Ariat is awesome! Very durable! I had the ankle boots and I must say they are still in pretty good condition even after all the harsh winters!



No, unfortunately! I rode when I was younger but not regularly and now am just starting to get back into it.


----------



## juicyjeans

FlipDiver said:


> So gorgeous!  Wow custom made, how nice! I have a similar Movado, but with a silver mirror face and without diamonds along the side, just the top and bottom. Yours is so much prettier and blingier - congrats!


 
Thank you I have the regular Amorosa too, I love Movado's...swear by them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> No, unfortunately! I rode when I was younger but not regularly and now am just starting to get back into it.


 
Well, you have great posture! You will get back into it in no time Your heels are down which is great. I was teaching one summer and I will never forget how many times I had to tell students to keep their heels down Your riding outift is very chic


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Well, you have great posture! You will get back into it in no time Your heels are down which is great. I was teaching one summer and I will never forget how many times I had to tell students to keep their heels down Your riding outift is very chic



If you're talking about that picture of the boot, that's a display photo -- I just ordered them -- they'll be here in two days  

But yes, heels down is my new mantra


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> If you're talking about that picture of the boot, that's a display photo -- I just ordered them -- they'll be here in two days
> 
> But yes, heels down is my new mantra


 
Ooooh! lol Sorry hehe I also saw the pic of you riding though and everything looks good! It is much harder to keep your heels down when riding English saddle (for me it was because the stirrups need to be much higher than what I am used to in Western saddle). It feels so unnatural right? I love this riding style though. Keep up the good work! A nice Thoroughbred or Warmblood would be the next step?? LOL


----------



## jenayb

I love that Robocop Boot. 

Just wanted to quickly share a sale score that I cannot believe I was lucky enough to snag. 

Alexander McQueen Samurai Clutch


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ooooh! lol Sorry hehe I also saw the pic of you riding though and everything looks good! It is much harder to keep your heels down when riding English saddle (for me it was because the stirrups need to be much higher than what I am used to in Western saddle). It feels so unnatural right? I love this riding style though. Keep up the good work! A nice Thoroughbred or Warmblood would be the next step?? LOL



For the longest time I've dreamt of an Andalusian but I like Friesians too... and the cross between the two is called a Warlander (coolest horse breed name EVER!) so it's one of those three  I'm shallow - I pick them based on looks  And when that happens, that will be my greatest non-CL purchase to date


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> For the longest time I've dreamt of an Andalusian but I like Friesians too... and the cross between the two is called a Warlander (coolest horse breed name EVER!) so it's one of those three  I'm shallow - I pick them based on looks  And when that happens, that will be my greatest non-CL purchase to date


 
Andalusians are gooorgeoous!! Very pricey! You have good taste. Do you plan on riding dressage? Good luck and I hope you find the horse of your dreams. Riding was the best experience of my life. I think I wanted a horse from the age of 3 and I watched countless riders buy their first horse until my 18th bday when I got my very own baby. I miss him so much


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> I love that Robocop Boot.
> 
> Just wanted to quickly share a sale score that I cannot believe I was lucky enough to snag.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Samurai Clutch


 

yayyy! You got it! It's amazing love! Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I love that Robocop Boot.
> 
> Just wanted to quickly share a sale score that I cannot believe I was lucky enough to snag.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Samurai Clutch



This is STUNNING. The detailing is so intricate and beautiful. And congrats on getting it on sale too!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Andalusians are gooorgeoous!! Very pricey!  You have good taste. Do you plan on riding dressage? Good luck and I  hope you find the horse of your dreams. Riding was the best experience  of my life. I think I wanted a horse from the age of 3 and I watched  countless riders buy their first horse until my 18th bday when I got my  very own baby. I miss him so much



Do you have any pictures of him? What breed was he?

Bought these this weekend. They're not fashion-related, but I was still pretty excited 






My gecko was getting too big so I bought him a new home.

Here it is set up:





That rock behind him is where he used to sleep; you can see that he has gotten too big for it.





And this made me laugh - I guess he wanted to take a swim in his new water bowl


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> I love that Robocop Boot.
> 
> Just wanted to quickly share a sale score that I cannot believe I was lucky enough to snag.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Samurai Clutch



BABE! That thing is GORGEOUS!!! I wanted one too but thought I'd spent too much recently so I figured I'd wait until it popped up again -- I'm so glad you bought one. You deserve that beauty!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> This is STUNNING. The detailing is so intricate and beautiful. And congrats on getting it on sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pictures of him? What breed was he?
> 
> Bought these this weekend. They're not fashion-related, but I was still pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gecko was getting too big so I bought him a new home.
> 
> Here it is set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rock behind him is where he used to sleep; you can see that he has gotten too big for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this made me laugh - I guess he wanted to take a swim in his new water bowl



He's got a very serious face - is he trying to sell you auto insurance?  Congrats on a new home for your baby!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> This is STUNNING. The detailing is so intricate and beautiful. And congrats on getting it on sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pictures of him? What breed was he?
> 
> Bought these this weekend. They're not fashion-related, but I was still pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gecko was getting too big so I bought him a new home.
> 
> Here it is set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rock behind him is where he used to sleep; you can see that he has gotten too big for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this made me laugh - I guess he wanted to take a swim in his new water bowl


 
What a cutie!!! Congrats!

Yes, I have millions of pics of him! I will post some  His name was Freddy (his full name was Freddy Buck on his AQHA papers lol) and he was a gorgeous chestnut Quarter Horse with a beautiful white blaze on his face. He was a Reining horse for most of his life so he had a very nice muscled form. I eventually converted him to barrel racing and pole bending. He had a natural talent for it. Turned on a dime! I will post pics of him. I gotta find them first hehe


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> BABE! That thing is GORGEOUS!!! I wanted one too but thought I'd spent too much recently so I figured I'd wait until it popped up again -- I'm so glad you bought one. You deserve that beauty!! Wear it in good health!


 
Thank you honey!!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Ok so here are some pics of my beloved Freddy. I bought him from my competition coach when I was 18yrs old and competed with him in barrel racing and pole bending. He was 18yrs old when I got him so I imagine he has passed away by nowIt makes me extremely sad to think about it. Even seeing these pictures made me sob. We had an amazing partnership. He followed me around like a puppy without a halter or anything. He screamed for me when he saw me from his stall and even before he saw me, he would recognize my voice. I just wanted to share these pictures because he was a very very special purchase to me. He was the best non-cl purchase I have ever made.  Well, actually he was a gift from my grandmother who passed away a few years after we bought him. Very sad.

Ok no more sadness lol Here are some pictures of us. I would ride him at least 3 times a week and 5 times a week in the competition season. He was only 15 hands (maybe even a little smaller) but he had so much power it was incredible. I would have people ask me his age and when I told them, they were shocked lol He could run like the wind! My mother use to call him Speedy Gonzales  He didn't like her very much...naturally hahahaha

I really hope his last years were wonderful and I hope he was treated like a king. He deserved it. He had such a good heart. I will love him always.

P.S I look really awful in all these pics. Yes, I rode in my sweat pants during the week for his workouts lol I also lost tons of weight since then  Oh and please excuse my ugly headband. I hated it when I would ride and my hair would be in my face!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ok so here are some pics of my beloved Freddy. I bought him from my competition coach when I was 18yrs old and competed with him in barrel racing and pole bending. He was 18yrs old when I got him so I imagine he has passed away by nowIt makes me extremely sad to think about it. Even seeing these pictures made me sob. We had an amazing partnership. He followed me around like a puppy without a halter or anything. He screamed for me when he saw me from his stall and even before he saw me, he would recognize my voice. I just wanted to share these pictures because he was a very very special purchase to me. He was the best non-cl purchase I have ever made.  Well, actually he was a gift from my grandmother who passed away a few years after we bought him. Very sad.
> 
> Ok no more sadness lol Here are some pictures of us. I would ride him at least 3 times a week and 5 times a week in the competition season. He was only 15 hands (maybe even a little smaller) but he had so much power it was incredible. I would have people ask me his age and when I told them, they were shocked lol He could run like the wind! My mother use to call him Speedy Gonzales  He didn't like her very much...naturally hahahaha
> 
> I really hope his last years were wonderful and I hope he was treated like a king. He deserved it. He had such a good heart. I will love him always.
> 
> P.S I look really awful in all these pics. Yes, I rode in my sweat pants during the week for his workouts lol I also lost tons of weight since then  Oh and please excuse my ugly headband. I hated it when I would ride and my hair would be in my face!



He's adorable. Don't be sad -- it's wonderful that you had that kind of bond.


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> He's adorable. Don't be sad -- it's wonderful that you had that kind of bond.


 
Thank you. He was!!! We had an amazing bond. I actually saw him a few years before I bought him and I rode him for only half an hour and I said SOLD! But he had been sold to someone else at the time. Luckily the woman who purchased him could not keep him due to a job transfer so I bought him.

Just a few more pics


----------



## GCGDanielle

*l.a_girl19*  I love the story and pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## l.a_girl19

GCGDanielle said:


> *l.a_girl19* I love the story and pics. Thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you. 

And thanks for letting me share everyone!


----------



## Clooky001

Everyones new purchases are stunning...

Ooo...I love talking horsey!! 

La.girl- freddy is lovely, chestnut is my fav colour!  It's sad thinking of them passing away...my first pony (got her on my 8th bday) passed away of stomach cancer when I was 23, she was 23 too..it's so sad I still cry & miss her now! she was such a charature-very very naughty... she was a welsh section c.  Also had a lot more ponies & horses but she was the only one we keep, the others came & went!
I'll post some pics of my past babies 

Schnauzer-I envey the fact you are getting to ride...I would love to get back into but just cant ever see me having the time too! ;( x



l.a_girl19 said:


> Ok so here are some pics of my beloved Freddy. I bought him from my competition coach when I was 18yrs old and competed with him in barrel racing and pole bending. He was 18yrs old when I got him so I imagine he has passed away by nowIt makes me extremely sad to think about it. Even seeing these pictures made me sob. We had an amazing partnership. He followed me around like a puppy without a halter or anything. He screamed for me when he saw me from his stall and even before he saw me, he would recognize my voice. I just wanted to share these pictures because he was a very very special purchase to me. He was the best non-cl purchase I have ever made.  Well, actually he was a gift from my grandmother who passed away a few years after we bought him. Very sad.
> 
> Ok no more sadness lol Here are some pictures of us. I would ride him at least 3 times a week and 5 times a week in the competition season. He was only 15 hands (maybe even a little smaller) but he had so much power it was incredible. I would have people ask me his age and when I told them, they were shocked lol He could run like the wind! My mother use to call him Speedy Gonzales  He didn't like her very much...naturally hahahaha
> 
> I really hope his last years were wonderful and I hope he was treated like a king. He deserved it. He had such a good heart. I will love him always.
> 
> P.S I look really awful in all these pics. Yes, I rode in my sweat pants during the week for his workouts lol I also lost tons of weight since then  Oh and please excuse my ugly headband. I hated it when I would ride and my hair would be in my face!


----------



## Clooky001

These are a couple of my past babies...

The first is "B" plan & simple - even on his passport! 
He's a 17hh Gelderlander...my sister riding him!









And this is a drawing my mum had done of my sister on spice, she was 13.2hh - the one who sadly passed away. 





We sold B when spice died..;( 

I'll have to dig more out if these & the others...I pinched these off her fb page! X


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> These are a couple of my past babies...
> 
> The first is "B" plan & simple - even on his passport!
> He's a 17hh Gelderlander...my sister riding him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a drawing my mum had done of my sister on spice, she was 13.2hh - the one who sadly passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sold B when spice died..;(
> 
> I'll have to dig more out if these & the others...I pinched these off her fb page! X



They're beautiful & it's always hard to lose someone you love  

I'm afraid we're going to get our butts kicked by the mods -- we should open a "CLs and Horses" thread and pose a couple of shoes next to a couple of horses so we have free license to discuss horses


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're beautiful & it's always hard to lose someone you love
> 
> I'm afraid we're going to get our butts kicked by the mods -- we should open a "CLs and Horses" thread and pose a couple of shoes next to a couple of horses so we have free license to discuss horses



Thx you... Heheh.. Yes :back2topic:

We will have to post in the pet thread x


----------



## l.a_girl19

Clooky001 said:


> Everyones new purchases are stunning...
> 
> Ooo...I love talking horsey!!
> 
> La.girl- freddy is lovely, chestnut is my fav colour! It's sad thinking of them passing away...my first pony (got her on my 8th bday) passed away of stomach cancer when I was 23, she was 23 too..it's so sad I still cry & miss her now! she was such a charature-very very naughty... she was a welsh section c. Also had a lot more ponies & horses but she was the only one we keep, the others came & went!
> I'll post some pics of my past babies
> 
> Schnauzer-I envey the fact you are getting to ride...I would love to get back into but just cant ever see me having the time too! ;( x


 
I love talking horsey too!! Hehe Thank you for the kind words Aww ponies are so cute! I am so sorry about your pony:cry: I know how you feel. My Freddy had some respiratory issues that eventually turned out to be asthma. It broke my heart to see him breathing loud and fast for such a long time after I would ride him. I would have to walk him to calm his breathing before putting him back in his stall or paddock. All the vets I called could not seem to figure out what was wrong with him (and it cost $500 for them to tell me that each time!!!) Yes! Please post pics of your babies

I would love to get back into it too but I would want my own horse again and it is such a huge responsibility!!! One day...


----------



## l.a_girl19

Clooky001 said:


> These are a couple of my past babies...
> 
> The first is "B" plan & simple - even on his passport!
> He's a 17hh Gelderlander...my sister riding him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a drawing my mum had done of my sister on spice, she was 13.2hh - the one who sadly passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We sold B when spice died..;(
> 
> I'll have to dig more out if these & the others...I pinched these off her fb page! X


 
What a beautiful horse!!!! I am so sorry to hear of spice's passing


----------



## icecreamom

aoqtpi said:


> This is STUNNING. The detailing is so intricate and beautiful. And congrats on getting it on sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pictures of him? What breed was he?
> 
> Bought these this weekend. They're not fashion-related, but I was still pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gecko was getting too big so I bought him a new home.
> 
> Here it is set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rock behind him is where he used to sleep; you can see that he has gotten too big for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this made me laugh - I guess he wanted to take a swim in his new water bowl


 
This is so cute!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> I love that Robocop Boot.
> 
> Just wanted to quickly share a sale score that I cannot believe I was lucky enough to snag.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Samurai Clutch


 

Ahhhhhh! I dieeeeeeee! Congratulations


----------



## Clooky001

Hi all, 

Please I can share these with you &#58388;

My new HL dresses








And this one is getting shortened so should be with me soon 





&#57606;&#57606;&#57606;&#57606;


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please I can share these with you &#58388;
> 
> My new HL dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is getting shortened so should be with me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#57606;&#57606;&#57606;&#57606;



They're all lovely and I'm sure VERY sexy on you -- the last one is my fave. That color


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks *LA,* *Schnauzer *and* icecreamom*!

*LA*, Freddy is a handsome boy! You two look like you were having fun. I've never seen pole bending; sounds interesting!

*Clooky*, I love that horse's head! The way he holds it seems to convey a lot about his personality. Love the HLs too!


----------



## chloe speaks

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> the Robocop Boot:


Love the look of those! 


jenaywins said:


> Alexander McQueen Samurai Clutch


AMAZING score!


aoqtpi said:


> My gecko was getting too big so I bought him a new home.
> Here it is set up:


Very cool. I love his color - what kind of gecko is he?



l.a_girl19 said:


> Ok so here are some pics of my beloved Freddy.


Freddy and you will always be together. 


Clooky001 said:


> My new HL dresses


Your dresses look faboo! Model shots please!


----------



## Clooky001

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks *LA,* *Schnauzer *and* icecreamom*!
> 
> *LA*, Freddy is a handsome boy! You two look like you were having fun. I've never seen pole bending; sounds interesting!
> 
> *Clooky*, I love that horse's head! The way he holds it seems to convey a lot about his personality. Love the HLs too!



Thx - he is very striking and totally new it! When we where at comps more people commented on his looks than his performance! Lol.. He was only 4 in them pics, by the time I sold him he filled out & had a nice big butt! Heheh...


----------



## chanel*liz

Clooky001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please I can share these with you &#58388;
> 
> My new HL dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is getting shortened so should be with me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#57606;&#57606;&#57606;&#57606;



Wow!!!! Love love love all three... Enjoy them!!! HL = hottest dresses ever!


----------



## soleilbrun

Clooky001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please I can share these with you &#58388;
> 
> My new HL dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is getting shortened so should be with me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#57606;&#57606;&#57606;&#57606;


 Congratulations!  I will look for modeling shots in the HL thread.


----------



## l.a_girl19

I received a very special package today!!!! My very first AMQ clutch I love the leopard and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would go very well my wardrobe!!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received a very special package today!!!! My very first AMQ clutch I love the leopard and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would go very well my wardrobe!!





Yay it finally came! It is amazing!!!


----------



## icecreamom

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received a very special package today!!!! My very first AMQ clutch I love the leopard and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would go very well my wardrobe!!



What a beautiful piece! COngrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Clooky001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please I can share these with you &#58388;
> 
> My new HL dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is getting shortened so should be with me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#57606;&#57606;&#57606;&#57606;


 
HL...beautiful!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> Yay it finally came! It is amazing!!!


 
Jenay, you are the best! I must have annoyed you a thousand times about the packages I am waiting for...and you are still talking to me Thanks for all the support and for the compliment!  



icecreamom said:


> What a beautiful piece! COngrats!


 
Thank you! I love it! It is much bigger than I thought it would be


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received a very special package today!!!! My very first AMQ clutch I love the leopard and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would go very well my wardrobe!!



Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received a very special package today!!!! My very first AMQ clutch I love the leopard and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would go very well my wardrobe!!



I love the leopard! Congrats on your first AMQ clutch!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks *LA,* *Schnauzer *and* icecreamom*!
> 
> *LA*, Freddy is a handsome boy! You two look like you were having fun. I've never seen pole bending; sounds interesting!
> 
> *Clooky*, I love that horse's head! The way he holds it seems to convey a lot about his personality. Love the HLs too!


 
Thank you so much for the kind words. We always had fun. It was hard work but always fun! Pole bending is a rush. Here is a video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-swzaH0RNkE


----------



## l.a_girl19

hazeltt said:


> I love the leopard! Congrats on your first AMQ clutch!


 
Thank you! I am really happy to have it!


----------



## jenayb

l.a_girl19 said:


> Jenay, you are the best! I must have annoyed you a thousand times about the packages I am waiting for...and you are still talking to me Thanks for all the support and for the compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love it! It is much bigger than I thought it would be





No way babe. Not annoyed at all.


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats on all the lovely purchases ladies... HL dresses, AMQ clutches... love it all!

a little sale find with the help of my bestie *sjunky13* (who knew i wanted these from the '09 or '10 season) and the best Neiman Marcus Chanel SA Dena @ KOP for holding them for me!

Chanel Coco Rider Stud Earrings


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on all the lovely purchases ladies... HL dresses, AMQ clutches... love it all!
> 
> a little sale find with the help of my bestie *sjunky13* (who knew i wanted these from the '09 or '10 season) and the best Neiman Marcus Chanel SA Dena @ KOP for holding them for me!
> 
> Chanel Coco Rider Stud Earrings



Wow! Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on all the lovely purchases ladies... HL dresses, AMQ clutches... love it all!
> 
> a little sale find with the help of my bestie *sjunky13* (who knew i wanted these from the '09 or '10 season) and the best Neiman Marcus Chanel SA Dena @ KOP for holding them for me!
> 
> Chanel Coco Rider Stud Earrings



They're adorable! You found some great stuff this sale season - congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the scores! I have 2 to post, but photos will have to come tomorrow.


----------



## jeshika

My other Parisian purchases...

From the LV Flagship store 





Pretty flats





and what's this?










LV Sherwood in Pomme d'amour


----------



## moshi_moshi

ooohhhh *jesh*!!!  those LV goodies are scrumptious!!  i love the pomme!!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Jess*, you are killing us with your purchases!! Great additions!! COngrats!


----------



## jeshika

moshi_moshi said:


> ooohhhh *jesh*!!!  those LV goodies are scrumptious!!  i love the pomme!!



thanks *moshi*! my sis got the same bag in the amethyst/purple. it is such a cute style! and i love the flats too! they come in red too... i might have to get those as well.


----------



## moshi_moshi

the bag is adorable.. i love the shape.. and those flats come in red???  might have to check out my local LV!


----------



## hazeltt

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on all the lovely purchases ladies... HL dresses, AMQ clutches... love it all!
> 
> a little sale find with the help of my bestie *sjunky13* (who knew i wanted these from the '09 or '10 season) and the best Neiman Marcus Chanel SA Dena @ KOP for holding them for me!
> 
> Chanel Coco Rider Stud Earrings



These are so cute!



jeshika said:


> My other Parisian purchases...
> 
> From the LV Flagship store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Sherwood in Pomme d'amour



I love the flats and the colour of that bag is


----------



## Dukeprincess

LOOOOOOOOOVVVEEE Pomme *jeshika!*

*Moshi:* I adore those earrings!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> My other Parisian purchases...
> 
> From the LV Flagship store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Sherwood in Pomme d'amour



Gorgeous purchases! The color Pomme is to die for


----------



## jeshika

Shainerocks said:


> *Jess*, you are killing us with your purchases!! Great additions!! COngrats!


 thanks *M*!



moshi_moshi said:


> the bag is adorable.. i love the shape.. and those flats come in red???  might have to check out my local LV!



yes they do! good luck!



hazeltt said:


> I love the flats and the colour of that bag is


 *hazel*!



Dukeprincess said:


> LOOOOOOOOOVVVEEE Pomme *jeshika!*



 *Duke*!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Gorgeous purchases! The color Pomme is to die for



thanks *Schnauzer*!


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received a very special package today!!!! My very first AMQ clutch I love the leopard and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would go very well my wardrobe!!



What a great piece! It's fantastic! Interesting video as well - when I first started watching it I thought they would have to actually bend to poles 




moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on all the lovely purchases ladies... HL dresses, AMQ clutches... love it all!
> 
> a little sale find with the help of my bestie *sjunky13* (who knew i wanted these from the '09 or '10 season) and the best Neiman Marcus Chanel SA Dena @ KOP for holding them for me!
> 
> Chanel Coco Rider Stud Earrings



I LOVE Chanel costume jewellry - these are so fun! They were on my wishlist for a while but I never ended up finding them. Congrats on tracking them down!



jeshika said:


> My other Parisian purchases...
> 
> From the LV Flagship store
> 
> Pretty flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Sherwood in Pomme d'amour



Love the LV purchases! Those flats are too cute and I love the Vernis line!


----------



## moshi_moshi

aoqtpi said:


> What a great piece! It's fantastic! Interesting video as well - when I first started watching it I thought they would have to actually bend to poles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Chanel costume jewellry - these are so fun! They were on my wishlist for a while but I never ended up finding them. Congrats on tracking them down!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the LV purchases! Those flats are too cute and I love the Vernis line!



thanks!!  

i can give you the SKU if you want.  she said they were in a drawer because they have to put the old stuff away when the new stuff comes out.


----------



## soleilbrun

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received a very special package today!!!! My very first AMQ clutch I love the leopard and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would go very well my wardrobe!!


 I love it. Congratulations!


----------



## cts900

Amazing buys, ladies! 

Oh, *moshi*....soooooooooooo happy for you, my sweet!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> What a great piece! It's fantastic! Interesting video as well - when I first started watching it I thought they would have to actually bend to poles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Chanel costume jewellry - these are so fun! They were on my wishlist for a while but I never ended up finding them. Congrats on tracking them down!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the LV purchases! Those flats are too cute and I love the Vernis line!



It feels like bending when you are going that fast on the horse lol You need good posture in that event! Freddy loved pole bending more than barrel racing. I prefer barrel racing tbh. Fun, fun, fun!



soleilbrun said:


> I love it. Congratulations!



Thank you very much! I love it too!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> My other Parisian purchases...
> 
> From the LV Flagship store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Sherwood in Pomme d'amour


 
You have been a busy bee!!! So many beautiful things came home with you! Congrats! Love it all!


----------



## cts900

Everything in here is always so amazing! Congrats ladies!


----------



## cts900

A small family indulgence for us; a bamboo bench to place next to our pond:


----------



## aoqtpi

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks!!
> 
> i can give you the SKU if you want.  she said they were in a drawer because they have to put the old stuff away when the new stuff comes out.



You're too kind! I'm deciding to break my ban and attempt to find some sale shoes so I can't 




cts900 said:


> A small family indulgence for us; a bamboo bench to place next to our pond:



Love the bamboo!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

cts900 said:


> A small family indulgence for us; a bamboo bench to place next to our pond:



Looks very tranquil! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *Schnauzer* and *aoqtpi*.  DH built the pond when we first bought our house and it brings us constant joy and relaxation .


----------



## l.a_girl19

I bought a MacBook!! Yayyy! There is a back to school special on the apple store website. And I got a funky case to go with it! I am happy to finally have a good, long-lasting battery laptop! It will get to me next Monday


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> I bought a MacBook!! Yayyy! There is a back to school special on the apple store website. And I got a funky case to go with it! I am happy to finally have a good, long-lasting battery laptop! It will get to me next Monday



Yay I love Macs! They're awesome! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Fantastic buys!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I went to Barney's Friday with the intention of getting a new pair of sale CLs but there wasn't really anything I wanted in my size. I spotted these & knew I loved them, so this is what I ended up with!! 

My first YSL ever!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> Yay I love Macs! They're awesome! Congrats!


 
Hehe thanks! Yeah, I see that so many ppl have them in my classes! All you see is tons of lit apple logos instead of faces hahahha


----------



## l.a_girl19

BlondeBarbie said:


> I went to Barney's Friday with the intention of getting a new pair of sale CLs but there wasn't really anything I wanted in my size. I spotted these & knew I loved them, so this is what I ended up with!!
> 
> My first YSL ever!!


 
Gorgeous! I love that color too Congrats!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous! I love that color too Congrats!


 
Thank you! I totally love the color too! It's great bc since I live in Arizona I'll be able to wear these almost year round bc the color works for summer & fall!! Whee!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> I bought a MacBook!! Yayyy! There is a back to school special on the apple store website. And I got a funky case to go with it! I am happy to finally have a good, long-lasting battery laptop! It will get to me next Monday



Love it! Once you go Mac, you never go back!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love it! Once you go Mac, you never go back!


 
 Thanks! I am thrilled to be finally getting a Mac


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love it! Once you go Mac, you never go back!


----------



## PeepToe

l.a_girl19 said:


> I bought a MacBook!! Yayyy! There is a back to school special on the apple store website. And I got a funky case to go with it! I am happy to finally have a good, long-lasting battery laptop! It will get to me next Monday



I'm dying for a MacBook! If I ever venture back into the world of laptops, this will be my next one! For now, I am using my iPad


----------



## Nieners

I bought WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much lately!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

MacBooks and iPads -- Apple fan's wet dream 

*PeepToe* - I bought a clam case for my iPad and turned it into a mini computer. Although I have two MacBook Pros as well  After my Toshiba laptop crashed during an exam in law school and I thought I'd verifiably lose it, I switched to Macs and also switched my DH... You won't regret it  And we both have iPads although I still have the original and he's upgraded to the new one. They serve different purposes so we've rationalized it 

CONGRATS ON YOUR AMAZING PURCHASES LADIES!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> MacBooks and iPads -- Apple fan's wet dream
> 
> *PeepToe* - I bought a clam case for my iPad and turned it into a mini computer. Although I have two MacBook Pros as well  After my Toshiba laptop crashed during an exam in law school and I thought I'd verifiably lose it, I switched to Macs and also switched my DH... You won't regret it  And we both have iPads although I still have the original and he's upgraded to the new one. They serve different purposes so we've rationalized it
> 
> CONGRATS ON YOUR AMAZING PURCHASES LADIES!!!



I too converted my DBF to Mac 
I can't get enough !
we already have one macbook air, one macbook, and iMac and some ipod and iphone but I still want the family to grow lol

I work with computers and I never slept better since I bought my 1st Mac !


----------



## juicyjeans

Nieners said:


> I bought WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much lately!


 
Congrats on your amazing purchases! I recently picked up an ipad too, don't you just love it


----------



## juicyjeans

I posted this already in the CL ladies car thread but am excited to share this purchase here as well  ... thanks for letting me share ladies!

My new baby...BMW X3


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this already in the CL ladies car thread but am excited to share this purchase here as well  ... thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> My new baby...BMW X3



Congrats again on your non-CL purchase! She's beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats again on your non-CL purchase! She's beautiful!


 
Thank you again


----------



## l.a_girl19

PeepToe said:


> I'm dying for a MacBook! If I ever venture back into the world of laptops, this will be my next one! For now, I am using my iPad


 
Ooooh! ipad! I wonder if the keyboard is as annoying as it is on the iphone. I can't stand the iphone keyboard lol I would have loved an ipad  Is it easy to type for a long time?

I am excited about my MacBook let me tell you! Before, with my old laptop, I would walk around the classroom searching for a power outlet (which is rare in my school because most ppl have Macs lol) and then I would have to take out my huge power cord, I would have to plug it in the whole time and so I always had the worst seat in the classroom lol

Omg I feel so relieved to finally be free to sit where I want and not worry that my laptop battery will die. I have such long days in school that it was just getting ridiculous to carry all that extra weight! My books already cause me insane back pains lol I would sometimes feel like slowly falling to the ground and surrendering


----------



## l.a_girl19

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this already in the CL ladies car thread but am excited to share this purchase here as well  ... thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> My new baby...BMW X3


 
Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ooooh! ipad! I wonder if the keyboard is as annoying as it is on the iphone. I can't stand the iphone keyboard lol I would have loved an ipad  Is it easy to type for a long time?
> 
> I am excited about my MacBook let me tell you! Before, with my old laptop, I would walk around the classroom searching for a power outlet (which is rare in my school because most ppl have Macs lol) and then I would have to take out my huge power cord, plug it the whole time and so I always had the worst seat in the classroom hahahahaha
> 
> Omg I feel so relieved to be finally free to sit where I want and not worry that my laptop battery will die. I have such long days in school that it was just getting ridiculous to carry all that extra weight! My books already cause me insane back pains lol I would sometimes feel like slowly falling to the ground and surrendering



The touch-screen keyboard drives me bonkers on both the iPad and the iPhone so I bought the ClamCase for the iPad (has a built-in keyboard that connects via WiFi) and basically turns the iPad into a mini computer. LOVE it!


----------



## l.a_girl19

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> The touch-screen keyboard drives me bonkers on both the iPad and the iPhone so I bought the ClamCase for the iPad (has a built-in keyboard that connects via WiFi) and basically turns the iPad into a mini computer. LOVE it!


 
Ohhh that's right! I forgot about that cool keyboard/case. I saw a few ppl with those! Yes, omg HATE that little iphone keyboard! lol


----------



## xlovely

BlondeBarbie said:


> I went to Barney's Friday with the intention of getting a new pair of sale CLs but there wasn't really anything I wanted in my size. I spotted these & knew I loved them, so this is what I ended up with!!
> 
> My first YSL ever!!



This color is perfect! I've been wanting something in this color for so long!



Nieners said:


> I bought WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much lately!



I love that jacket! Do you mind me asking where you got it from? 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Ooooh! ipad! I wonder if the keyboard is as annoying as it is on the iphone. I can't stand the iphone keyboard lol I would have loved an ipad  Is it easy to type for a long time?
> 
> I am excited about my MacBook let me tell you! Before, with my old laptop, I would walk around the classroom searching for a power outlet (which is rare in my school because most ppl have Macs lol) and then I would have to take out my huge power cord, I would have to plug it in the whole time and so I always had the worst seat in the classroom lol
> 
> Omg I feel so relieved to finally be free to sit where I want and not worry that my laptop battery will die. I have such long days in school that it was just getting ridiculous to carry all that extra weight! My books already cause me insane back pains lol I would sometimes feel like slowly falling to the ground and surrendering



I have to use that apple bluetooth keyboard for the ipad too, typing on it too long gives me hand/wrist cramps! I much prefer the macbook for extensive note-taking


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this already in the CL ladies car thread but am excited to share this purchase here as well  ... thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> My new baby...BMW X3



Ooohhhh, very nice!


----------



## PeepToe

l.a_girl19 said:


> Ooooh! ipad! I wonder if the keyboard is as annoying as it is on the iphone. I can't stand the iphone keyboard lol I would have loved an ipad  Is it easy to type for a long time?
> 
> I am excited about my MacBook let me tell you! Before, with my old laptop, I would walk around the classroom searching for a power outlet (which is rare in my school because most ppl have Macs lol) and then I would have to take out my huge power cord, I would have to plug it in the whole time and so I always had the worst seat in the classroom lol
> 
> Omg I feel so relieved to finally be free to sit where I want and not worry that my laptop battery will die. I have such long days in school that it was just getting ridiculous to carry all that extra weight! My books already cause me insane back pains lol I would sometimes feel like slowly falling to the ground and surrendering



I love it. I broke my old laptop screen and because I'm to lazy to get it fixed, I waited 5 weeks for my iPad to come in lol! It's really easy to type on IMO. I really bought it to work on the go, but because it works so well for my laptop needs, I have no plans on fixing my laptop anytime soon. 

I didn't know the battery on MacBooks were that good!


----------



## xlovely

I got this yesterday to match some CL's that are on it's way to me


----------



## xlovely

I got this yesterday to match some CL's that are on it's way to me


----------



## PeepToe

xlovely said:


> I got this yesterday to match some CL's that are on it's way to me



I love it! This I think is the first polish ever that I feel I need to track down. Where did you score this?


----------



## xlovely

PeepToe said:


> I love it! This I think is the first polish ever that I feel I need to track down. Where did you score this?



The Macy's at the Santa Ana Westfield in CA! They had a LOT in stock. I wanted Morning Rose too but they were all out  I'm definitely going to track it down though


----------



## Nieners

Thank you ladies! The jacket is from Patrizia Pepe and I loved it so much that I had to get it in blue too. And I actually love the iPad! I'm using it right now  any nice Apps I should get?


----------



## gymangel812

got my first chanel shoes, gingham flats. i'm on the fence about keeping them though. they seem comfy, but there's something off about the white toe. do you guys like them?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

gymangel812 said:


> got my first chanel shoes, gingham flats. i'm on the fence about keeping them though. they seem comfy, but there's something off about the white toe. do you guys like them?



they're very cute -- like, literally CUTE. If that's your look, I say keep! I guess I'm just not a gingham kind of girl though


----------



## Nieners

I think they are cute as well! If it suits your style I would keep them


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm going to have to be a voice of dissent here. Although I think pink gingham is really cute for a flat, I think they look like Japanese slippers, because of the way the elastic is sewn onto the shoes and the white toe cap looks heavy with the lightness of the shoe. Sorry, I have seen your hot outfits Gymangel and I say return.


----------



## gymangel812

chloe speaks said:


> I'm going to have to be a voice of dissent here. Although I think pink gingham is really cute for a flat, I think they look like Japanese slippers, because of the way the elastic is sewn onto the shoes and the white toe cap looks heavy with the lightness of the shoe. Sorry, I have seen your hot outfits Gymangel and I say return.


yes i think that is what is off about them. thanks for the input


----------



## PeepToe

I agree, they look like slippers. I love gingham but this is not my style.


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> got my first chanel shoes, gingham flats. i'm on the fence about keeping them though. they seem comfy, but there's something off about the white toe. do you guys like them?


 
I think they are cute but I would worry about them getting dirty.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*GA* - i'm sorry and i don't want you to take this the wrong way but i think they look a little cheap.... the white toe cap, zigzag stitch/elastic and gingham combo... i would say return.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yea ... not a fan either..


----------



## jeshika

*gym*, i'ld  be so worried about them getting dirty, i wouldn't ever wear them...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I know I posted about riding boots before and I sound like a broken record but third time's the charm!! I had the pair I couldn't fit into and also couldn't remove... the pair of Ariats that I got .5 smaller because I read they ran large and again couldn't fit into... and now, finally, I received my perfect size  

Ariat Volant Vented Tall Boot w/ back zip (went with black on black to be a tad more traditional):











Thanks for letting me share... again


----------



## bfrosty

Wow! Those are gorgeous!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know I posted about riding boots before and I sound like a broken record but third time's the charm!! I had the pair I couldn't fit into and also couldn't remove... the pair of Ariats that I got .5 smaller because I read they ran large and again couldn't fit into... and now, finally, I received my perfect size
> 
> Ariat Volant Vented Tall Boot w/ back zip (went with black on black to be a tad more traditional):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share... again


----------



## xlovely

gymangel812 said:


> got my first chanel shoes, gingham flats. i'm on the fence about keeping them though. they seem comfy, but there's something off about the white toe. do you guys like them?



I think I only like these because they're Chanel, which means I think you should return


----------



## xlovely

Nieners said:


> Thank you ladies! The jacket is from Patrizia Pepe and I loved it so much that I had to get it in blue too. And I actually love the iPad! I'm using it right now  any nice Apps I should get?



Thanks for the tip! You HAVE to get Zinio! It's the magazine app


----------



## dirtyaddiction

moshi_moshi said:


> *ga* - i'm sorry and i don't want you to take this the wrong way but i think they look a little cheap.... The white toe cap, zigzag stitch/elastic and gingham combo... I would say return.



+1


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

bfrosty said:


> Wow! Those are gorgeous!



Thanks!! I'm off to the stables  I don't think I can ride today but at least I'll go hang out with some horseys


----------



## moshi_moshi

SC- love the boots... Pants too... I was thinking of taking a lesson in the fall for my bday.  Any tips for a newbie?  I don't wanna go all out and buy a lot in case it doesn't work for me but I would also like to be comfortable.  TIA!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> I posted this already in the CL ladies car thread but am excited to share this purchase here as well  ... thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> My new baby...BMW X3



Yay, I love Beamers!




xlovely said:


> I got this yesterday to match some CL's that are on it's way to me



Love this colour! Yellow polishes don't look good on my skintone, so I'll live vicariously through you 




gymangel812 said:


> got my first chanel shoes, gingham flats. i'm on the fence about keeping them though. they seem comfy, but there's something off about the white toe. do you guys like them?



I like the fabric and cut, but not the elastic or cap. I say return.




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know I posted about riding boots before and I sound like a broken record but third time's the charm!! I had the pair I couldn't fit into and also couldn't remove... the pair of Ariats that I got .5 smaller because I read they ran large and again couldn't fit into... and now, finally, I received my perfect size
> 
> Ariat Volant Vented Tall Boot w/ back zip (went with black on black to be a tad more traditional):
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share... again



Yay, glad they panned out! They look great on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

moshi_moshi said:


> SC- love the boots... Pants too... I was thinking of taking a lesson in the fall for my bday.  Any tips for a newbie?  I don't wanna go all out and buy a lot in case it doesn't work for me but I would also like to be comfortable.  TIA!



1. DEFINITELY have a helmet -- call ahead to make sure the stables you'll be riding at have some they can let you wear. Generally, you don't need it but in that off chance you do, it can save your life. 

2. I totally understand not wanting to get all decked out but the clothes are supposed to help you ride. What you need really depends on the riding style - if you're going western, jeans will do. If English, where you need to grip more, riding pants are actually better as they help you. But if it's just one lesson, try a fabric that isn't too smooth - maybe suede? "Official" riding pants have a sueded inside to help grip because you don't want to slide TOO much 'cause that's how you get bruises.

3. As far as boots, sneakers aren't your best bet -- you want to have a bit of a heel (obviously the thick, chunky kind) to help keep it in the stirrup, especially if riding English but they're better than a "riding boot" (this winter, they were all the rage so you may have one that LOOKS like a riding boot but isn't a "real" riding boot that's been designed for horses) with a smooth sole. Again, it mostly depends on your riding style -- Western is a lot more easy going than English in terms of what you need and if it's just one lesson or a trail ride, the odds are you're riding Western.

4. No matter what, remember to keep your heels down. Hang on to the reins but don't pull.

5. Bring apples 

6. Get ready to become addicted


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Yay, glad they panned out! They look great on you!



Thanks so much!!! I'm very excited -- LOVE how comfortable they are (COMPLETELY no break-in period) and am SO excited to start riding again! Thankfully DH doesn't read the forum but I'm already looking at horses  I'm so ridiculous


----------



## moshi_moshi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> 1. DEFINITELY have a helmet -- call ahead to make sure the stables you'll be riding at have some they can let you wear. Generally, you don't need it but in that off chance you do, it can save your life.
> 
> 2. I totally understand not wanting to get all decked out but the clothes are supposed to help you ride. What you need really depends on the riding style - if you're going western, jeans will do. If English, where you need to grip more, riding pants are actually better as they help you. But if it's just one lesson, try a fabric that isn't too smooth - maybe suede? "Official" riding pants have a sueded inside to help grip because you don't want to slide TOO much 'cause that's how you get bruises.
> 
> 3. As far as boots, sneakers aren't your best bet -- you want to have a bit of a heel (obviously the thick, chunky kind) to help keep it in the stirrup, especially if riding English but they're better than a "riding boot" (this winter, they were all the rage so you may have one that LOOKS like a riding boot but isn't a "real" riding boot that's been designed for horses) with a smooth sole. Again, it mostly depends on your riding style -- Western is a lot more easy going than English in terms of what you need and if it's just one lesson or a trail ride, the odds are you're riding Western.
> 
> 4. No matter what, remember to keep your heels down. Hang on to the reins but don't pull.
> 
> 5. Bring apples
> 
> 6. Get ready to become addicted



thanks so much for the advice *SC*!  

i will definitely make sure to call the places ive been looking into about a helmet.  i actually wouldn't mind investing in some kind of "riding outfit", i love the look, as silly as that sounds, should i visit a local tack shop, or ebay?  i also wouldn't mind spending the money on a pair of riding boots either but i wasn't sure if it was something i could wear outside of horseback riding or if that would ruin them.  i have only ridden horses a few times on a trail with my family and with friends that own horses.  i don't know much about the different riding styles but i'd love to learn how to jump horses and i'm sure that takes years and years of practice.  i would love to schedule something sooner but it's just so hot/humid already and i figured itd just be best to wait till it cools down.


----------



## gymangel812

thanks for your opinions everyone of the gingham flats. i returned them today. i got another pair of chanel shoes that i like better:





pearl braided thong sandals


----------



## candyapples88

gymangel812 said:


> thanks for your opinions everyone of the gingham flats. i returned them today. i got another pair of chanel shoes that i like better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl braided thong sandals



Way better choice


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> thanks for your opinions everyone of the gingham flats. i returned them today. i got another pair of chanel shoes that i like better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl braided thong sandals



OMG shoe twins! I got these, too!!


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> thanks for your opinions everyone of the gingham flats. i returned them today. i got another pair of chanel shoes that i like better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl braided thong sandals



I really like these!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

gymangel812 said:


> thanks for your opinions everyone of the gingham flats. i returned them today. i got another pair of chanel shoes that i like better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl braided thong sandals



I think they're adorable! Congrats on an awesome find!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats everyone on their purchases.

I love the LV bag *Jes*, The HL dresses, *Clooky*, The BMW* Juicy*, The AM clutch & the Mac book* LA girl*, the riding boots* SC *& everything else that I didn't mention. It's all fabulous!


----------



## sylphfae

gymangel812 said:


> thanks for your opinions everyone of the gingham flats. i returned them today. i got another pair of chanel shoes that i like better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl braided thong sandals


 
Gorgeous!!! Great choice!


----------



## indi3r4

I've only score a pair of CL thus far but I did get a pair of BA Maniac in cappuccino.


----------



## bfrosty

indi3r4 said:


> I've only score a pair of CL thus far but I did get a pair of BA Maniac in cappuccino.



Oooooo that leather looks like it's such a luscious color!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow you ladies have been busy!  Amazing purchases!!!  Congrats everyone.


----------



## purseinsanity

Oops, I did it again!  

I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!  

My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And I recently discovered Celine, but that doesn't make these any less special!

These new babies arrived today!!  

Celine Classic Medium Box:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Celine Mini Luggage in Black:


----------



## purseinsanity

The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


----------



## indi3r4

^  I love all 3 of them purse.. they're gorgeous!!



bfrosty said:


> Oooooo that leather looks like it's such a luscious color!


 
it is.. I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Perfect Day

Nieners said:


> I bought WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much lately!



Congratulations - the IP2 is fabulous.   I recommend the style application (vogue)...... enjoy.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:



Just beautiful!


----------



## sylphfae

purseinsanity said:


> The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


 
oh wowwww, they are just heart-breakingly GORGEOUS!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Purse-* you really did get airlifted off ban island!! 

So happy you have your gris T finally and your new celine goodies .. 

Amazing taste! Congrats!


----------



## FlipDiver

purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:



*H*


----------



## aoqtpi

indi3r4 said:


> I've only score a pair of CL thus far but I did get a pair of BA Maniac in cappuccino.



Love this colour!




purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:



 Gorgeous! Love your Celine as well!


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> I've only score a pair of CL thus far but I did get a pair of BA Maniac in cappuccino.


 
These are great love the color. Congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

purseinsanity said:


> The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


 
You never dissapoint me, your purchases are always amazing


----------



## jeNYC

I bought these two non-cl pairs


----------



## juicyjeans

Very simple black Prada peep toe heels


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I was on the hunt for leopard flats for months until I found a pair I loved -- congrats on such great summer shoes!!



jeNYC said:


> I bought these two non-cl pairs



Also very cute pumps!! Congrats!



juicyjeans said:


> Very simple black Prada peep toe heels


----------



## jeNYC

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I was on the hunt for leopard flats for months until I found a pair I loved -- congrats on such great summer shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also very cute pumps!! Congrats!


 

what brand and style name is your leopard flats if u dun mind me asking?  ive gone leopard crazy.  i saw this woman wearing the Tory Burch leopard flats and it's so beautiful but i hate the big TB logo on her flats!


----------



## jeshika

Nearly forgot about these!






Usually not a fan of Prada but I couldn't resist this pink!


----------



## authenticplease

Gym.....LOVE these sandals.....so incredibly cute!  I think these will see much more rotation for spring/summer.

Indi...fabulous BAs!

Purse....when you have an Oopps moment, you go all out  Love them all

JeNYC....the leopard flats are so amazing!  Both are wonderful choices!

Juicy.....such a classic, classy style!

Jeshika....all of your purchases are fabulous

Sorry if I left anyone out....I get so behind on this thread as I love to linger & enjoy the photos....and everyone has such incredible purchases that I can't comment fast enough!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeNYC said:


> what brand and style name is your leopard flats if u dun mind me asking?  ive gone leopard crazy.  i saw this woman wearing the Tory Burch leopard flats and it's so beautiful but i hate the big TB logo on her flats!



Prada Leopard print calf-hair ballerina flats - the box says "St Ghepardo Avorio" 






I'm a bit leopard crazy myself


----------



## purseinsanity

indi3r4 said:


> ^  I love all 3 of them purse.. they're gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> it is.. I can't wait to wear them!



Thank you love!


----------



## purseinsanity

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Just beautiful!



  Many thanks *Schnauzer*!


----------



## purseinsanity

sylphfae said:


> oh wowwww, they are just heart-breakingly GORGEOUS!



  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Purse-* you really did get airlifted off ban island!!
> 
> So happy you have your gris T finally and your new celine goodies ..
> 
> Amazing taste! Congrats!



  As always, you are so sweet.  Thank you, *naked*!


----------



## purseinsanity

FlipDiver said:


> *H*


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous! Love your Celine as well!



Thank you *aoqtpi*!  :kiss::kiss:


----------



## purseinsanity

icecreamom said:


> You never dissapoint me, your purchases are always amazing



  You are too kind!  Thank you.


----------



## purseinsanity

jeNYC said:


> I bought these two non-cl pairs



Love both of these!  Leopard and wedges.  How can you go wrong!??!


----------



## purseinsanity

*juicyjeans*, those new heels are so elegant.

*jeshika*, love the new wallet.  Such a pretty color!

*Schnauzer*, your leopard flats are perfect!


----------



## purseinsanity

authenticplease said:


> Gym.....LOVE these sandals.....so incredibly cute!  I think these will see much more rotation for spring/summer.
> 
> Indi...fabulous BAs!
> 
> *Purse....when you have an Oopps moment, you go all out  Love them all
> *
> JeNYC....the leopard flats are so amazing!  Both are wonderful choices!
> 
> Juicy.....such a classic, classy style!
> 
> Jeshika....all of your purchases are fabulous
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out....I get so behind on this thread as I love to linger & enjoy the photos....and everyone has such incredible purchases that I can't comment fast enough!



Thank you so much *authentic*!


----------



## CocoB

Okay, it's the last time I'll post this I promise, I just love it though! And it came, finally, today.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

gymangel812 said:


> thanks for your opinions everyone of the gingham flats. i returned them today. i got another pair of chanel shoes that i like better:
> pearl braided thong sandals


 
Glad you got these instead of the others..these are gorgeous!!!!
Congrats!!!!



indi3r4 said:


> I've only score a pair of CL thus far but I did get a pair of BA Maniac in cappuccino.


 
Gorgeous!!!! Love the colour!!!
Congrats!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


 


purseinsanity said:


> And I recently discovered Celine, but that doesn't make these any less special!
> 
> These new babies arrived today!!
> 
> Celine Classic Medium Box:


 


purseinsanity said:


> And Celine Mini Luggage in Black:


 
Purse, You have such a great taste!!!
Love your new additions!!!
Big Big Congrats dear!!!!



jeNYC said:


> I bought these two non-cl pairs


 
Both are gorgeous..especially the leopard flats.
Glad you got these instead of the bow ones!!!
Congrats!!!



juicyjeans said:


> Very simple black Prada peep toe heels


 
Lovely!!! Look great on you!!!!



jeshika said:


> Nearly forgot about these!
> 
> Usually not a fan of Prada but I couldn't resist this pink!


 
Wow!!! The colour is gorgeous!!!!
Really nice..Congrats!!!!



CocoB said:


> Okay, it's the last time I'll post this I promise, I just love it though! And it came, finally, today.


 
Gorgeous..thanks for sharing with us!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Antik Batik Aragon Bag!











Love the sequins and beaded detail!!





LOL..this should be a shoulder bag but I'm so short, I can wear it as a crossbody


----------



## amazigrace

*purse,* I about fainted when I saw your new Birkin!
That bag in that color is my UHG, and I love it so much. Like *nakie*
said, you have exquisite taste. Congratulations on your fabulous
purchases!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Antik Batik Aragon Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sequins and beaded detail!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..this should be a shoulder bag but I'm so short, I can wear it as a crossbody



I absolutely love this! The detailing is beautiful!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

CocoB said:


> Okay, it's the last time I'll post this I promise, I just love it though! And it came, finally, today.





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Antik Batik Aragon Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sequins and beaded detail!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..this should be a shoulder bag but I'm so short, I can wear it as a crossbody



Congrats on your beautiful bags, ladies!! Wear them in good health!


----------



## MadameElle

Let me share my new Balenciaga CITY Coquelicot GSH











Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jenayb

MadameElle said:


> Let me share my new Balenciaga CITY Coquelicot GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



What a beautiful colour!!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Nearly forgot about these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually not a fan of Prada but I couldn't resist this pink!



I'd been eyeing this myself! Love it!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Prada Leopard print calf-hair ballerina flats - the box says "St Ghepardo Avorio"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit leopard crazy myself



There's nothing wrong with being leopard crazy, as long as you stay on this side of Jersey Shore/Jerseylicious  These are so cute!



CocoB said:


> Okay, it's the last time I'll post this I promise, I just love it though! And it came, finally, today.



Love the monogramming!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Antik Batik Aragon Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sequins and beaded detail!!
> 
> 
> LOL..this should be a shoulder bag but I'm so short, I can wear it as a crossbody


 
 That detailing is incredible!



MadameElle said:


> Let me share my new Balenciaga CITY Coquelicot GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
 Beautiful Bbag!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I second that - GORGEOUS color!!



MadameElle said:


> Let me share my new Balenciaga CITY Coquelicot GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Not to worry about the Jersey shore thing... I am crazy but not that crazy. And thank you but I've had them for a while so they're not exactly new - I was just asked which leopard flats I had so I reposted the photo. I really prefer the lighter leopard patterns  



aoqtpi said:


> There's nothing wrong with being leopard crazy, as long as you stay on this side of Jersey Shore/Jerseylicious  These are so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

MadameElle said:


> Let me share my new Balenciaga CITY Coquelicot GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



What a gorgeous color!  You'll get lots of use out of her this summer!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Antik Batik Aragon Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sequins and beaded detail!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..this should be a shoulder bag but I'm so short, I can wear it as a crossbody



What a cool bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Purse, You have such a great taste!!!
> Love your new additions!!!
> Big Big Congrats dear!!!!



  Thank you so much *Chrisy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse,* I about fainted when I saw your new Birkin!
> That bag in that color is my UHG, and I love it so much. Like *nakie*
> said, you have exquisite taste. Congratulations on your fabulous
> purchases!



  OMG, you are so sweet!  Thank you *SO* much for your extremely kind words!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> I absolutely love this! The detailing is beautiful!!


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bags, ladies!! Wear them in good health!


 


aoqtpi said:


> That detailing is incredible!


 


purseinsanity said:


> What a cool bag!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

MadameElle said:


> Let me share my new Balenciaga CITY Coquelicot GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Gorgeous..Love the colour!!!


----------



## bfrosty

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Antik Batik Aragon Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sequins and beaded detail!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..this should be a shoulder bag but I'm so short, I can wear it as a crossbody



So cute, love it.


----------



## aoqtpi

Got myself some Chanel sunnies and a hat for the Queen's Plate today. It was pretty cloudy so I didn't actually need the hat, but it's cute so whatever 









Love the bows!


----------



## BattyBugs

You look cute in your hat and sunnies, aoqtpi. Love all the new purchases, ladies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love your sunnies and hat, *aoqpti!* 

Here's my newest acquisition...Valentino Rockstud pumps


----------



## SassySarah

*Duke* those are hawt!!!


----------



## cts900

^^Uh, yeah they are!!!! _Day_um, *Duke*! It's getting hot in here!

great buys ladies!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*DUKE*!!!  I LOVE those shoes!!!


----------



## Nieners

purseinsanity said:


> And Celine Mini Luggage in Black:



Ahhh, I so want this! Gorgeous bag and I can't tell how much I love this thread. It's so nice to see what you all got  

Anyways, I decided to give H&M another chance. Here's a small selection of my order. 






I will do another collage tonight with the rest of the things that I got.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> Love your sunnies and hat, *aoqpti!*
> 
> Here's my newest acquisition...Valentino Rockstud pumps



Oh Duke!  love them! Are they flats?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

MadameElle said:


> Let me share my new Balenciaga CITY Coquelicot GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Love it!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SassySarah said:


> *Duke* those are hawt!!!





cts900 said:


> ^^Uh, yeah they are!!!! _Day_um, *Duke*! It's getting hot in here!
> 
> great buys ladies!





moshi_moshi said:


> *DUKE*!!!  I LOVE those shoes!!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oh Duke!  love them! Are they flats?




 ladies!  I've wanted these forever and I am so happy I got a pair!  

No, they are actually kitten heels. 75mm.  But there is a flat version and a higher heel version as well 100mm.


----------



## amazigrace

*dukie,* those Valentino's are really HOT!
I love them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

amazigrace said:


> *dukie,* those Valentino's are really HOT!
> I love them!



Thank you sweet *amazi!  *


----------



## Miss_Q

Dukeprincess said:


> Love your sunnies and hat, *aoqpti!*
> 
> Here's my newest acquisition...Valentino Rockstud pumps


 
Love! I have become obsessed with Valentino shoes lately. Here are two I got on sale recently and a few other goodies:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I love that striped dress especially *Miss Q!~*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Thankp Duke for your answer! Can I ask where did you get them? I'm thinking about take the flats but on Valentino's website there aren't


----------



## Dukeprincess

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thankp Duke for your answer! Can I ask where did you get them? I'm thinking about take the flats but on Valentino's website there aren't



Here you go, email them to see if your size is still available.  Good luck!

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Sale&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=3531

http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=2864


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> Here you go, email them to see if your size is still available.  Good luck!
> 
> http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Sale&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=3531
> 
> http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=2864



Thank you darling for your help! I just email them! Fingers crossed!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

VERY cute purchases! Congrats!



Miss_Q said:


> Love! I have become obsessed with Valentino shoes lately. Here are two I got on sale recently and a few other goodies:




LOVE both! I'm a huge hat fanatic -- whose hat is that and where did you buy it?  



aoqtpi said:


> Got myself some Chanel sunnies and a hat for the Queen's Plate today. It was pretty cloudy so I didn't actually need the hat, but it's cute so whatever




I love those -- you look terrific! Very rockstar 



Dukeprincess said:


> Love your sunnies and hat, *aoqpti!*
> 
> Here's my newest acquisition...Valentino Rockstud pumps




That's quite a shopping spree - love them all!!



Nieners said:


> Ahhh, I so want this! Gorgeous bag and I can't tell how much I love this thread. It's so nice to see what you all got
> 
> Anyways, I decided to give H&M another chance. Here's a small selection of my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do another collage tonight with the rest of the things that I got.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Just ordered some Stuart Weitzman sandals on sale @ Bloomies! I need a summer work horse shoe so I hope they look as cute on me as they did on Jessica Alba haha 

Mod pics to come!











plenty of large sizes left ladies!


----------



## gymangel812

sunnies twin (cept mine are red bow)!!! congrats i love them!!


aoqtpi said:


> Got myself some Chanel sunnies and a hat for the Queen's Plate today. It was pretty cloudy so I didn't actually need the hat, but it's cute so whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bows!



got these ysl tribute sandals on 2nd cut at saks:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

gymangel812 said:


> sunnies twin (cept mine are red bow)!!! congrats i love them!!
> 
> 
> got these ysl tribute sandals on 2nd cut at saks:



LOVE these! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Dukeprincess said:


> Here you go, email them to see if your size is still available.  Good luck!
> 
> http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=Sale&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=3531
> 
> http://www.stanleykorshak.com/infostore/ca.cart.asp?maincat=&sAction=DisplayDetails&pid=2864



Good and bad lucky,  they have those in my size but dont accept int'l orders  and I'm from Spain


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies, loving all your new purchases.

My new AMQ knuckleduster clutches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I so happy I got this baby as was told they didn't no if it was going to be released


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> sunnies twin (cept mine are red bow)!!! congrats i love them!!
> 
> 
> got these ysl tribute sandals on 2nd cut at saks:



Nice! Great find! Love them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies, loving all your new purchases.
> 
> My new AMQ knuckleduster clutches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so happy I got this baby as was told they didn't no if it was going to be released



Babe -- I'm dying!  Congratulations on these beauties!!


----------



## aoqtpi

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE both! I'm a huge hat fanatic -- whose hat is that and where did you buy it?



Thank you! It's by and from Holt Renfrew.

Thanks *Batty*, *Duke*, and *Gym*! 

*Duke*, those shoes are INSANE! Wow! 

Love those shoes, *Gym*!


----------



## AEGIS

Valentino rock stud d'orsay pumps


----------



## missgiannina

My new tribtoo pebbled leather


----------



## AEGIS

those are hot!



Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies, loving all your new purchases.
> 
> My new AMQ knuckleduster clutches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so happy I got this baby as was told they didn't no if it was going to be released


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

missgiannina said:


> My new tribtoo pebbled leather



Another YSL lover!! Love them!!


----------



## hazeltt

aoqtpi said:


> Got myself some Chanel sunnies and a hat for the Queen's Plate today. It was pretty cloudy so I didn't actually need the hat, but it's cute so whatever
> 
> Love the bows!





Dukeprincess said:


> Love your sunnies and hat, *aoqpti!*
> 
> Here's my newest acquisition...Valentino Rockstud pumps





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Just ordered some Stuart Weitzman sandals on sale @ Bloomies! I need a summer work horse shoe so I hope they look as cute on me as they did on Jessica Alba haha
> 
> Mod pics to come!
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of large sizes left ladies!





Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies, loving all your new purchases.
> 
> My new AMQ knuckleduster clutches
> I so happy I got this baby as was told they didn't no if it was going to be released





AEGIS said:


> Valentino rock stud d'orsay pumps





missgiannina said:


> My new tribtoo pebbled leather



Congrats ladies on your new purchases!


----------



## FlipDiver

Nieners said:


> Ahhh, I so want this! Gorgeous bag and I can't tell how much I love this thread. It's so nice to see what you all got
> 
> Anyways, I decided to give H&M another chance. Here's a small selection of my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do another collage tonight with the rest of the things that I got.



I didn't know H&M finally started offering shopping online!  I've been waiting for years!!!  This news just made my week, thanks! 

BTW, gorgeous purchases


----------



## Miss_Q

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh I love that striped dress especially *Miss Q!~*


 

Thanks Duke! It is so comfortable!


----------



## Miss_Q

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE both! I'm a huge hat fanatic -- whose hat is that and where did you buy it?


 
Thank you! I got it from Nordstrom http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...w-hat/3146536?origin=category&resultback=2821

I picked up this one as well  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/juicy-c...w-hat/3168428?origin=category&resultback=1439


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> Valentino rock stud d'orsay pumps



I was trying to imagine what these looked like and my imagination did not do them justice - these are amazing!



missgiannina said:


> My new tribtoo pebbled leather



Love 'em!



hazeltt said:


> Congrats ladies on your new purchases!



Thank you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

HOTNESS!



AEGIS said:


> Valentino rock stud d'orsay pumps




Thank you!! I'll check them out 



Miss_Q said:


> Thank you! I got it from Nordstrom http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...w-hat/3146536?origin=category&resultback=2821
> 
> I picked up this one as well  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/juicy-c...w-hat/3168428?origin=category&resultback=1439


----------



## icecreamom

My new Alexander Mcqueen Black lace pumps. Found at NR for $79.90 









Sorry for the crappy pics!


----------



## icecreamom

missgiannina said:


> My new tribtoo pebbled leather


 
Jeez this is one hot pair of shoes!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

icecreamom said:


> My new Alexander Mcqueen Black lace pumps. Found at NR for $79.90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics!



Those are HOT!! Where did you find them?! That's a STEAL at that price!! Congratulations!


----------



## icecreamom

gymangel812 said:


> sunnies twin (cept mine are red bow)!!! congrats i love them!!
> 
> 
> got these ysl tribute sandals on 2nd cut at saks:


 Second cut! You are sooooo luky!!!!! I love purple!!  Congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Those are HOT!! Where did you find them?! That's a STEAL at that price!! Congratulations!


 
Nordstrom Rack in Orlando, I rarely go there cuz I NEVER find anything good, I was killing some time last Saturday and I found them sitting on the rack inside of a Clarks box! I was like:

mmm... these don't look like Clarks 
These are definitely not Clarks! 
Ohh no! They are not! 
Ohhh Please fit me! 
Ohhh, these are so mine! 

...Ran to the register to pay for them, cashier called her coworker who than called manager to make sure it was the right price. Original sticker price: $959.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

icecreamom said:


> Nordstrom Rack in Orlando, I rarely go there cuz I NEVER find anything good, I was killing some time last Saturday and I found them sitting on the rack inside of a Clarks box! I was like:
> 
> mmm... these don't look like Clarks
> These are definitely not Clarks!
> Ohh no! They are not!
> Ohhh Please fit me!
> Ohhh, these are so mine!
> 
> ...Ran to the register to pay for them, cashier called her coworker who than called manager to make sure it was the right price. Original sticker price: $959.



Steal of a deal! LOVE IT!


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> Nordstrom Rack in Orlando, I rarely go there cuz I NEVER find anything good, I was killing some time last Saturday and I found them sitting on the rack inside of a Clarks box! I was like:
> 
> mmm... these don't look like Clarks
> These are definitely not Clarks!
> Ohh no! They are not!
> Ohhh Please fit me!
> Ohhh, these are so mine!
> 
> ...Ran to the register to pay for them, cashier called her coworker who than called manager to make sure it was the right price. Original sticker price: $959.


 OMG!!! That is crazy! If you see anymore (a 1/2 size up from yours) will you let me know? Congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> OMG!!! That is crazy! If you see anymore (a 1/2 size up from yours) will you let me know? Congrats!


 
Of course sweetie! I'm going back this Saturday and I'll keep my eyes open for you. If I see something fab I'll let you know!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, *icecream*, you are super lucky, those are gorgeous!


----------



## jeshika

NO WAY! Congrats *icecream*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Incredible purchases, ladies!

IceCreamMom....what a fabulous AMcQ heel! And the deal always makes it so sweet

Duke....love your Rockstuds! (but you should already know that:sunnies)

Gym.....love your purple Tributes! I know I already commented in the other YSL thread but they are incredible.

Miss G.....love your Tribs! 

Introducing my new Valentino Rockstuds....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

authenticplease said:


> Incredible purchases, ladies!
> 
> IceCreamMom....what a fabulous AMcQ heel! And the deal always makes it so sweet
> 
> Duke....love your Rockstuds! (but you should already know that:sunnies)
> 
> Gym.....love your purple Tributes! I know I already commented in the other YSL thread but they are incredible.
> 
> Miss G.....love your Tribs!
> 
> Introducing my new Valentino Rockstuds....



I was just at Saks and saw those  --- they're absolutely awesome! CONGRATS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*authentic*:  You + Rockstuds =


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

As promised-mod pics of my new SW Strutting Sandals. Marked down to $300 @ bloomies. These are officially the highest shoes I own. They're 150mm and super comfy? I'm so surprised, but not really because the platform is something serious. Plus if a preggers Jessica Alba is running around in them, they can't be murderers. This gives me hope for bibis, biancas, etc yipppeeee!

















Thanks 4 letting me share!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> As promised-mod pics of my new SW Strutting Sandals. Marked down to $300 @ bloomies. These are officially the highest shoes I own. They're 150mm and super comfy? I'm so surprised, but not really because the platform is something serious. Plus if a preggers Jessica Alba is running around in them, they can't be murderers. This gives me hope for bibis, biancas, etc yipppeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 letting me share!



They're VERY cute and they look comfortable! Congrats on finding a pair to strut in  (Also, love your nail polish!!)


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They're VERY cute and they look comfortable! Congrats on finding a pair to strut in  (Also, love your nail polish!!)


 

Thanks Schauz! I got behind in the other threads but I meant to tell you congrats on the Black LC-those shoes were made for u!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Thanks Schauz! I got behind in the other threads but I meant to tell you congrats on the Black LC-those shoes were made for u!



Thanks so much!! I can't believe I didn't love this style before. DH just called and asked me out to dinner and I'm planning on wearing them


----------



## FlipDiver

icecreamom said:


> My new Alexander Mcqueen Black lace pumps. Found at NR for $79.90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics!



I love them!  What an awesome price too


----------



## FlipDiver

authenticplease said:


> Incredible purchases, ladies!
> 
> IceCreamMom....what a fabulous AMcQ heel! And the deal always makes it so sweet
> 
> Duke....love your Rockstuds! (but you should already know that:sunnies)
> 
> Gym.....love your purple Tributes! I know I already commented in the other YSL thread but they are incredible.
> 
> Miss G.....love your Tribs!
> 
> Introducing my new Valentino Rockstuds....



Studs and spikes are very nice


----------



## FlipDiver

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> As promised-mod pics of my new SW Strutting Sandals. Marked down to $300 @ bloomies. These are officially the highest shoes I own. They're 150mm and super comfy? I'm so surprised, but not really because the platform is something serious. Plus if a preggers Jessica Alba is running around in them, they can't be murderers. This gives me hope for bibis, biancas, etc yipppeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 letting me share!



Great summery sandal... they look pretty "comfy" for 150mm   The highest shoes I own are my 140mm Maggies and Magos.


----------



## aoqtpi

authenticplease said:


> Incredible purchases, ladies!
> 
> IceCreamMom....what a fabulous AMcQ heel! And the deal always makes it so sweet
> 
> Duke....love your Rockstuds! (but you should already know that:sunnies)
> 
> Gym.....love your purple Tributes! I know I already commented in the other YSL thread but they are incredible.
> 
> Miss G.....love your Tribs!
> 
> Introducing my new Valentino Rockstuds....



Those are SOME shoes! 




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> As promised-mod pics of my new SW Strutting Sandals. Marked down to $300 @ bloomies. These are officially the highest shoes I own. They're 150mm and super comfy? I'm so surprised, but not really because the platform is something serious. Plus if a preggers Jessica Alba is running around in them, they can't be murderers. This gives me hope for bibis, biancas, etc yipppeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 letting me share!



These are great! They don't look 150 at all!


----------



## FlipDiver

My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby 

Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring


----------



## moshi_moshi

great purchases everyone!!

it's okay to cheat on CL every once in a while right? 

i picked these up from nordies at 60% off... i love bows and pink!!

manolo blahnik clausados in fuchsia satin... not CL bow t's or VNs but cute anyway!

please excuse my chipping pedi (i need to get a pedi asap!)


----------



## GrRoxy

moshi_moshi said:


> great purchases everyone!!
> 
> it's okay to cheat on CL every once in a while right?
> 
> i picked these up from nordies at 60% off... i love bows and pink!!
> 
> manolo blahnik clausados in fuchsia satin... not CL bow t's or VNs but cute anyway!
> 
> please excuse my chipping pedi (i need to get a pedi asap!)



Theyre so cute and i love colour


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GORGEOUS! Happy Anniversary!



FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring





That is SUCH a beautiful color!! Congrats on the gorgeous sale buy!


moshi_moshi said:


> great purchases everyone!!
> 
> it's okay to cheat on CL every once in a while right?
> 
> i picked these up from nordies at 60% off... i love bows and pink!!
> 
> manolo blahnik clausados in fuchsia satin... not CL bow t's or VNs but cute anyway!
> 
> please excuse my chipping pedi (i need to get a pedi asap!)


----------



## moshi_moshi

*Flip* - that ring is gorgeous!!!  CONGRATS!

Thanks *GrRoxy* and *SC*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring


 
I saw your thread in the jewelry box and I'm so happy you went with this ring. It's gorgeous. Big congrats!


----------



## sleepykitten

oh, love these


authenticplease said:


> Incredible purchases, ladies!
> 
> IceCreamMom....what a fabulous AMcQ heel! And the deal always makes it so sweet
> 
> Duke....love your Rockstuds! (but you should already know that:sunnies)
> 
> Gym.....love your purple Tributes! I know I already commented in the other YSL thread but they are incredible.
> 
> Miss G.....love your Tribs!
> 
> Introducing my new Valentino Rockstuds....


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring



Happy Anniversary! This is my favourite style of ring - one big stone surrounded by smaller clear ones. I am so in love with your ring!




moshi_moshi said:


> great purchases everyone!!
> 
> it's okay to cheat on CL every once in a while right?
> 
> i picked these up from nordies at 60% off... i love bows and pink!!
> 
> manolo blahnik clausados in fuchsia satin... not CL bow t's or VNs but cute anyway!
> 
> please excuse my chipping pedi (i need to get a pedi asap!)



These are adorable! I would even consider cheating for these. Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dang that ring is seriously gorgeous, *flip!*

I  those shoes, *moshi!*


----------



## jeshika

*Moshi*, those are sooooo super cute!!!! not usually a fan of MB but those are really nice on you!


----------



## bling*lover

FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/dsc0008pl.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/dsc0024hy.jpg/


 
WOW that is absolutely gorgeous congratulations and Happy Anniversary! 


moshi_moshi said:


> great purchases everyone!!
> 
> it's okay to cheat on CL every once in a while right?
> 
> i picked these up from nordies at 60% off... i love bows and pink!!
> 
> manolo blahnik clausados in fuchsia satin... not CL bow t's or VNs but cute anyway!
> 
> please excuse my chipping pedi (i need to get a pedi asap!)


 
Love those Moshi, hot pink shoes with bows, what more could a girl want! Congrats!


----------



## CocoB

That is so gorgeous and looks amazing on your hand.




FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring


----------



## CocoB

I'm on a shoe kick lately....


----------



## AEGIS

Just got the 3.1 Phillip Lim dress on the left from his 2010 resort collection for.....$26
 the tag from the original store said $575!


it's a creme color and i want to wear it with my Magos.  the material is soo soft.  I told my DH i bought it bc i want to wear it go graduation in 2 years. he rolled his eyes [via telephone] and was like 1)you're not that person to buy something that in advance bc you're not that lame and 2)even if you were you'd buy something else closer to the event....he saw right through me


----------



## AEGIS

I always wonder if I can ask my DH for different rings...this shows I can.  Beautiful!


happy anniversary!!



FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring


----------



## AEGIS

wow--great deal! i never think there is anything good at a nordstrom rack



icecreamom said:


> Nordstrom Rack in Orlando, I rarely go there cuz I NEVER find anything good, I was killing some time last Saturday and I found them sitting on the rack inside of a Clarks box! I was like:
> 
> mmm... these don't look like Clarks
> These are definitely not Clarks!
> Ohh no! They are not!
> Ohhh Please fit me!
> Ohhh, these are so mine!
> 
> ...Ran to the register to pay for them, cashier called her coworker who than called manager to make sure it was the right price. Original sticker price: $959.


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> Just got the 3.1 Phillip Lim dress on the left from his 2010 resort collection for.....$26
> the tag from the original store said $575!
> 
> 
> it's a creme color and i want to wear it with my Magos.  the material is soo soft.  I told my DH i bought it bc i want to wear it go graduation in 2 years. he rolled his eyes [via telephone] and was like 1)you're not that person to buy something that in advance bc you're not that lame and 2)even if you were you'd buy something else closer to the event....he saw right through me



WHAT $26 from $575?!?!? Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Just got the 3.1 Phillip Lim dress on the left from his 2010 resort collection for.....$26
> the tag from the original store said $575!
> 
> 
> it's a creme color and i want to wear it with my Magos.  the material is soo soft.  I told my DH i bought it bc i want to wear it go graduation in 2 years. he rolled his eyes [via telephone] and was like 1)you're not that person to buy something that in advance bc you're not that lame and 2)even if you were you'd buy something else closer to the event....he saw right through me



omg $26? 'splain yoself! lol that's amazing! congratssss


----------



## l.a_girl19

FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring


 I am speechless. Happy Anniversary! 




moshi_moshi said:


> great purchases everyone!!
> 
> it's okay to cheat on CL every once in a while right?
> 
> i picked these up from nordies at 60% off... i love bows and pink!!
> 
> manolo blahnik clausados in fuchsia satin... not CL bow t's or VNs but cute anyway!
> 
> please excuse my chipping pedi (i need to get a pedi asap!)



Wooow I am so in love with Manolo's dorsay style heels! Amazing color! Congrats!



AEGIS said:


> Just got the 3.1 Phillip Lim dress on the left from his 2010 resort collection for.....$26
> the tag from the original store said $575!
> 
> 
> it's a creme color and i want to wear it with my Magos.  the material is soo soft.  I told my DH i bought it bc i want to wear it go graduation in 2 years. he rolled his eyes [via telephone] and was like 1)you're not that person to buy something that in advance bc you're not that lame and 2)even if you were you'd buy something else closer to the event....he saw right through me




WHAT???? $26????? Gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg $26? 'splain yoself! lol that's amazing! congratssss




i went to SYMS which is this store in MD that is akin to like a TJ MAXX except they sell missoni, jil sander and other high end brands.

the dress was $99 + 25% off and I had a $50ish gift card so I ended up paying $26ish dollars.

the tags from the original store that it came from said $570+. I looked up the store. It's a high end store in Texas.

I was like 

I am being  cheap bc there is this blue jil sander skirt that is originally $1600 that is now $100. I might go get it.


----------



## AEGIS

i got this h&m dress.  i am not 100% comfortable with color blocking so this is my attempt


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I think you're colorblocking like a pro  what shoes will you pair it with?



AEGIS said:


> i got this h&m dress.  i am not 100% comfortable with color blocking so this is my attempt


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think you're colorblocking like a pro  what shoes will you pair it with?




 i have no idea. i so want to wear blue...like dark blue tributes...which i do not own....i am trying to see if any store has them on sale right now

i have these random steve madden heels that ive had for like 2 years and worn once....wait i might have packed them up...


i do have pink and white very croise

.... i have no clue


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> i got this h&m dress.  i am not 100% comfortable with color blocking so this is my attempt



Ooohh, I like this colourblocking! I also love that pink!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> i went to SYMS which is this store in MD that is akin to like a TJ MAXX except they sell missoni, jil sander and other high end brands.
> 
> the dress was $99 + 25% off and I had a $50ish gift card so I ended up paying $26ish dollars.
> 
> the tags from the original store that it came from said $570+. I looked up the store. It's a high end store in Texas.
> 
> I was like
> 
> I am being  cheap bc there is this blue jil sander skirt that is originally $1600 that is now $100. I might go get it.



Lmao @ the shock. Is it weird that stories like this give me tingles? I am sincerely, vicariously thrilled for you! It's so pretty! Can't wait to check out this store. Thanks for puttin' me on, don't worry-we aren't the same size lol!


----------



## AEGIS

btw--that lady in that pic is NOT me. i just found it online. :lolots: but maybe i can pretend to be twoface or dr.jekyll and mrhyde lol


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> btw--that lady in that pic is NOT me. i just found it online. :lolots: but maybe i can pretend to be twoface or dr.jekyll and mrhyde lol


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> btw--that lady in that pic is NOT me. i just found it online. :lolots: but maybe i can pretend to be twoface or dr.jekyll and mrhyde lol



I must admit I was confused :lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here are my newest non-CL acquisitions:

DVF Arcelia





Gucci Inga booties


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke*, both purchases-


----------



## chloe speaks

I have to admit, I've been diverting funds from CLs to Bals lately, though she matches the CL bottoms!  

My latest love, *Cocquelicot Town w/ mini Giant silver hardware*  (lightweight and day-night wearable):


----------



## aoqtpi

Dukeprincess said:


> Here are my newest non-CL acquisitions:
> 
> DVF Arcelia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Inga booties



Very nice! Both very fun, interesting designs!




chloe speaks said:


> I have to admit, I've been diverting funds from CLs to Bals lately, though she matches the CL bottoms!
> 
> My latest love, *Cocquelicot Town w/ mini Giant silver hardware*  (lightweight and day-night wearable):




What a fantastic, vibrant red!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah, that is gorgeous *Chloe!*

Thank you *aoqtpi!*


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks *aoqtpi *and *Dukeprincess*!


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> i got this h&m dress. i am not 100% comfortable with color blocking so this is my attempt


 I like this dress! Does it come in any other color combos?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> btw--that lady in that pic is NOT me. i just found it online. :lolots: but maybe i can pretend to be twoface or dr.jekyll and mrhyde lol


 
Girlllll! I was really trippin' over here lmao


----------



## icecreamom

chloe speaks said:


> I have to admit, I've been diverting funds from CLs to Bals lately, though she matches the CL bottoms!
> 
> My latest love, *Cocquelicot Town w/ mini Giant silver hardware*  (lightweight and day-night wearable):



Ohh my! It's gorgeous


----------



## icecreamom

My last sales purchase of this season. 
YSL Tribute Sandals 140, Beige










And YSL "Belle Du Jour" small cross-body bag in black patent


----------



## hazeltt

chloe speaks said:


> I have to admit, I've been diverting funds from CLs to Bals lately, though she matches the CL bottoms!
> 
> My latest love, *Cocquelicot Town w/ mini Giant silver hardware*  (lightweight and day-night wearable):



I love this colour with SGH! Congrats!



icecreamom said:


> My last sales purchase of this season.
> YSL Tribute Sandals 140, Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YSL "Belle Du Jour" small cross-body bag in black patent



Lovely YSL scores, especially those Tributes! I saw them in person and the gold sparkles!


----------



## icecreamom

hazeltt said:


> Lovely YSL scores, especially those Tributes! I saw them in person and the gold sparkles!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love those Tributes!


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> My last sales purchase of this season.
> YSL Tribute Sandals 140, Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YSL "Belle Du Jour" small cross-body bag in black patent



Love the YSL purchases!


----------



## authenticplease

chloe speaks said:


> I have to admit, I've been diverting funds from CLs to Bals lately, though she matches the CL bottoms!
> 
> My latest love, *Cocquelicot Town w/ mini Giant silver hardware* (lightweight and day-night wearable):


 
Embezzling from the CL fund.....hmmmmm! Congrats, Chloe....gorgeous!!



FlipDiver said:


> My newest bling - anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Aquamarine w/diamond halo ring


 
FLIP! What a lovely anniversary gift.....and what an incredible DH you must have!!



moshi_moshi said:


> great purchases everyone!!
> 
> it's okay to cheat on CL every once in a while right?
> 
> i picked these up from nordies at 60% off... i love bows and pink!!
> 
> manolo blahnik clausados in fuchsia satin... not CL bow t's or VNs but cute anyway!
> 
> please excuse my chipping pedi (i need to get a pedi asap!)


 
H, love your newest additions! MBs d'orsays are such classics but this color gives them a lovely edge:}


CocoB said:


> I'm on a shoe kick lately....


 
Coco, these are incredible!



AEGIS said:


> Just got the 3.1 Phillip Lim dress on the left from his 2010 resort collection for.....$26
> the tag from the original store said $575!
> 
> 
> it's a creme color and i want to wear it with my Magos. the material is soo soft. I told my DH i bought it bc i want to wear it go graduation in 2 years. he rolled his eyes [via telephone] and was like 1)you're not that person to buy something that in advance bc you're not that lame and 2)even if you were you'd buy something else closer to the event....he saw right through me


 


AEGIS said:


> i got this h&m dress. i am not 100% comfortable with color blocking so this is my attempt


 
I like the way a new dress changes your entire look Aegis! (Yes, I read your posts that this wasn't 'the other you' and couldn't resist):giggles: Both dresses are lovely and will be ideal to showcase CLs....but the Philip Lim dress was a steal! You must go back for the JS skirt I wanna see



Dukeprincess said:


> Here are my newest non-CL acquisitions:
> 
> DVF Arcelia
> Gucci Inga booties


 
AH-Mazing as always, I! DVF must design with you in mind! And those Inga booties remind me of the Pique Cire.....just ALL day walkable! Which of course, is preferred after 5 hours in Pique Cire 



icecreamom said:


> My last sales purchase of this season.
> YSL Tribute Sandals 140, Beige
> 
> 
> 
> And YSL "Belle Du Jour" small cross-body bag in black patent


 
Incredible YSL purchases! I have seen the Tributes IRL and I must say that they are fabulous!!


----------



## poppyseed

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies, loving all your new purchases.
> 
> My new AMQ knuckleduster clutches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so happy I got this baby as was told they didn't no if it was going to be released


 
Your clutches are to die for!! Would you mind sharing with me where you got them from please...


----------



## chloe speaks

*icecreammom*: those tributes are gorgeous!
*clooky*: that is an amazing AMQ clutch :faints:

*authentic*, embezzling :lolots:


----------



## purseinsanity

Arrrrrrgh!!!!  So many new lovely purchases disappeared!  Congrats to those who had posted!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I had a really good day today!


----------



## purseinsanity

Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Barenia and Toile 35 cm Birkin w/GHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!


----------



## skislope15

OMFG! Thats an sweome haul....congrats



purseinsanity said:


> And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!





purseinsanity said:


> Barenia and Toile 35 cm Birkin w/GHW:





purseinsanity said:


> Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## skislope15

purseinsanity said:


> And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!



Congrats on your weight loss as well!


----------



## purseinsanity

skislope15 said:


> OMFG! Thats an sweome haul....congrats





skislope15 said:


> Congrats on your weight loss as well!



Thank you so much *skislope*!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

purseinsanity said:


> Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Barenia and Toile 35 cm Birkin w/GHW:


 


purseinsanity said:


> And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!


 
OMG!!! Love all 3 of them!!!
The Soleil Birkin is amazing..the colour is TDF!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you so much *Chrisy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Purse, You have such a great taste!!!
> Love your new additions!!!
> Big Big Congrats dear!!!!



Thanks again hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

This disappeared, so I'm just posting again!

Celine Classic Box in Havana Brown:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

Nieners said:


> Ahhh, I so want this! Gorgeous bag and I can't tell how much I love this thread. It's so nice to see what you all got
> 
> Anyways, I decided to give H&M another chance. Here's a small selection of my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do another collage tonight with the rest of the things that I got.



Thanks *Nieners*!  And I love everything you got!  You have amazing taste.


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


> And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!



 so much *H*... beautiful! Amazing! Gorgeous! I could go on forever! Love them!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *aoqtpi*!  I feel like the "summer" Birkins are justified...I live in a year-round warm climate, so they'll get lots of use!    (Hey, I'll tell myself anything in order to justify buys!   )


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *aoqtpi*!  I feel like the "summer" Birkins are justified...I live in a year-round warm climate, so they'll get lots of use!    (Hey, I'll tell myself anything in order to justify buys!   )



Haha, you don't have to justify them to me! I'm always down for shopping! I'm moving next month so my mother called me last night and told me to stop shopping, and if I really felt the itch, to "buy disposable things. Like food."  

That year-round warm climate sounds wonderful! I'm moving somewhere with lots of snow and an average winter temperature of -16C


----------



## CocoB

This could not be more gorgeous! Congrats, purse!



purseinsanity said:


> Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## juicyjeans

purseinsanity said:


> Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Barenia and Toile 35 cm Birkin w/GHW:


 


purseinsanity said:


> And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!


 
Amazing purchases!  Congrats


----------



## Stephanie***

I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
(no express shipping)

They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout













(I hate mosquitos!!!!)


Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html


----------



## icecreamom

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html


 
Congrats! So pretty!


----------



## heiress-ox

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html



Those are really cute, I love them.


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> Haha, you don't have to justify them to me! I'm always down for shopping! I'm moving next month so my mother called me last night and told me to stop shopping, and if I really felt the itch, to "buy disposable things. Like food."
> 
> That year-round warm climate sounds wonderful! I'm moving somewhere with lots of snow and an average winter temperature of -16C



Leave it to moms to always be practical!


----------



## purseinsanity

CocoB said:


> This could not be more gorgeous! Congrats, purse!



  Thank you *Coco*!


----------



## purseinsanity

juicyjeans said:


> Amazing purchases!  Congrats



  Thank you so much *juicy*!


----------



## Stephanie***

icecreamom said:


> Congrats! So pretty!





heiress-ox said:


> Those are really cute, I love them.





purseinsanity said:


> These are so perfect for summer!





 ladies!


----------



## purseinsanity

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html



These are so perfect for summer!


----------



## aoqtpi

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html



These are possibly the cutest flats I've ever seen!


----------



## juicyjeans

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html


 

Love these!  Agreed...why is it that mosquitos go for ankles & feet??? Story of my life LOL


----------



## Stephanie***

juicyjeans said:


> Love these!  Agreed...why is it that mosquitos go for ankles & feet??? Story of my life LOL


 
I don't know haha! I have mosquito bites all over my legs 



aoqtpi said:


> These are possibly the cutest flats I've ever seen!





Thanks ladies! My first pair of miu miu flats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Stephanie*** said:


> I don't know haha! I have mosquito bites all over my legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! My first pair of miu miu flats!



Congrats on your flats!! 

I hate the smell of mosquito repellent but I was taught a neat trick since they are drawn to my smell like I'm crack: mix two parts Listerine (mouthwash) and one part water and spray a circle around you (or a chair where you're sitting, or yourself). It works although you have to respray every 45 min to an hour


----------



## jenayb

My New Chanel WOC


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC



Gorgy!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC


 
sooo cute and fem! congrats


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC



Sooooooo pretty! I love how that leather is embossed! 

Looking for a new Acura?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC



Love it!!! Can't wait for outfit pictures!!


----------



## skislope15

aoqtpi said:


> Sooooooo pretty! I love how that leather is embossed!
> 
> Looking for a new Acura?



I caught that too....is that all you bought jenay


----------



## jenayb

^^ lol! False alarm babes! That's the Carfax for my current Acura! This is going to sound weird but I pull it every now and again to check for inaccurate info, kinda like my credit report. Weird I know.


----------



## SassySarah

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC



Love this!


----------



## SassySarah

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html



So cute!  Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ^^ lol! False alarm babes! That's the Carfax for my current Acura! This is going to sound weird but I pull it every now and again to check for inaccurate info, kinda like my credit report. Weird I know.



Oh, I didn't know that stuff changed! Good to know!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html


 
These are adorable!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

icecreamom said:


> My last sales purchase of this season.
> YSL Tribute Sandals 140, Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YSL "Belle Du Jour" small cross-body bag in black patent


 
ooo! beautiful! i am absolutely coveting the tribute's new season patent colours, esp this beige ... ah! so jealous - enjoy


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the fab purchases ladies!!!

*purse- *OMG what a haul! 

*jenay- *LOVE your new Chanel WOC!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC



Congrats! It is TDF!!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

purseinsanity said:


> And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!



OMG! A good day for sure!!! Congrats! I love your new Celine, Birkins and belt!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Stephanie*** said:


> I ordered Miu Miu flats yesterday and recieved them today!!
> (no express shipping)
> 
> They are so cute and were such a deal. 50 % off and 10 % at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hate mosquitos!!!!)
> 
> 
> Still some sizes left if anyone is interested:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/striped-ballerinas.html



So pretty!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG! A good day for sure!!! Congrats! I love your new Celine, Birkins and belt!!!



  Thank you hon!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC



LOVE this.  Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> congrats on all the fab purchases ladies!!!
> 
> *purse- *OMG what a haul!
> 
> *jenay- *LOVE your new Chanel WOC!!!



Thank you *dezy*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new LV SS Leopard Stole in "Camel" arrived!!


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


> My new LV SS Leopard Stole in "Camel" arrived!!



I love these scarves! So much fun!


----------



## hazeltt

purseinsanity said:


> My new LV SS Leopard Stole in "Camel" arrived!!



This is such a lovely colour! And I love your loot! Congrats on all the goodies!


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> I love these scarves! So much fun!



Thank you *aoqtpi*!  They're very addictive!  Bad for the pocketbook.


----------



## purseinsanity

hazeltt said:


> This is such a lovely colour! And I love your loot! Congrats on all the goodies!



Thank you so much!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC



I'm not really into bags (not expensives ones yet) but I'm drooling here ! gorgeous ! congrats


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> I'm not really into bags (not expensives ones yet) but I'm drooling here ! gorgeous ! congrats


 
Thank you! I'm a bit of a handbag addict as well.


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC





My goodness, she is a beauty....


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> My goodness, she is a beauty....


----------



## cts900

^^I heart you.  

For those of you who know me, you know I am _aaaaa_ll about flashy costume jewelry rings.  These are my two newest: City Rox in turquoise/wood and Kate Spade Date Ring in Hot Pink:


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> ^^I heart you.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know I am _aaaaa_ll about flashy costume jewelry rings.  These are my two newest: City Rox in turquoise/wood and Kate Spade Date Ring in Hot Pink:



I love them! Both colours are so fun for summer. You have such a relaxed, casual, breezy style... Those will add the perfect pop of colour. I can't wait to see outfit pics!


----------



## PANda_USC

Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.


----------



## PANda_USC

Oy..more burberry coats..


----------



## jenayb




----------



## cts900

Pretty *PANda*!  Holy moly!  

Thanks, *jenay* .


----------



## PollyGal

Fabulous, fabulous, fabulous fashion ladies.....


----------



## sobe2009

PANda_USC said:


> Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.



Seriously, shut up!!!! are u trying to kill me with all fabulosity of yours .... OMG!! Panda, I would go nuts too with all the HL if I l have a body like yours.  And Burberry!!! never a girl can have enough, such a classic elegant trenchcoat... Love, love, love them all


----------



## skislope15

wow i guess you wear alot of coats!!! they are all so nice congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jenay*, 

*cts*, ahh, long time no see! ::waves paw::

*sobe*, aww thank you sweety! I miss you! I miss our chats!! I've been hankering for some soul talks, .

*skislope*, thank you! I love, love coats..and San Francisco is usually pretty chilly.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

PANda_USC said:


> Oy..more burberry coats..


 

I just love a good trench!...or 9:giggles:! Some great silhouettes, they look good on you  Congrats on an awesome haul!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*purse *- love that lv scarf....is that an older color?

*cts* - love both of those rings.  the flower one is my fav!

*panda* - OHEMGEE!!!!  loving all your herve and burberry.  that 2nd coat pcitured is my fav, the black with the buckles!

congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!


----------



## aoqtpi

cts900 said:


> ^^I heart you.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know I am _aaaaa_ll about flashy costume jewelry rings.  These are my two newest: City Rox in turquoise/wood and Kate Spade Date Ring in Hot Pink:



Wow, these are so fun and colourful! Love!




PANda_USC said:


> Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.



 Love every one of these HLs and Burberrys!


----------



## cts900

Thank you *aoqtpi* and *moshi*!! 

::*cts* waves back at pretty *PANda*::


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*purse- *gorgeous LV Stole! 

*CTS- *They are both so fun and so you! 

*Panda- *WOW what an amazing haul! I can't even pick a favorite!


----------



## purseinsanity

Good Lord *Panda*!!  What a haul!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *purse- *gorgeous LV Stole!
> 
> *CTS- *They are both so fun and so you!
> 
> *Panda- *WOW what an amazing haul! I can't even pick a favorite!



  Thanks hon!!!


----------



## cts900

Thank you,* dezy*!  How you feelin', babe?


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Burberry* PANda*... are you opening your own Burberry store! FAB!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jenay*.... fantastic WOC!

*purse*, caught you in the Bal thread but worth another FABULOUS here too!

*cts*, you have an eye for all things maaaahvelous!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *jenay*.... fantastic WOC!
> 
> *purse*, caught you in the Bal thread but worth another FABULOUS here too!
> 
> *cts*, you have an eye for all things maaaahvelous!



  Thanks *Bella*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*choco*, nothing beats a good trench, ^_^

*moshimoshi*, thank you!! That's one of my top faves as well! I love the Burberry military look, meow!

*aoqtpi*, thanks hun!

*dezynr*, thank you so much!!

*purseinsanity*, oh herro! Hope you're doing well, meow!

*bella*, hehehe. Nah, but I got hooked on them. One coat and I thought, it's so chilly in SF most of the time so buying a few coats is justified, :wink wink:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

cts900 said:


> Thank you,* dezy*! How you feelin', babe?


 
sleeping at 9pm and living off of yogurt and plain pasta for the last few days. Otherwise can't complain, just happy and anxiously waiting to find out if I have a little fashionista or a little man on the way thank you love!


----------



## Louboufan

I love the green silk trench!












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## cts900

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> sleeping at 9pm and living off of yogurt and plain pasta for the last few days. Otherwise can't complain, just happy and anxiously waiting to find out if I have a little fashionista or a little man on the way thank you love!



I soooooo remember how this stage feels.  Be well and happy.  Enjoy every minute!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> sleeping at 9pm and living off of yogurt and plain pasta for the last few days. Otherwise can't complain, just happy and anxiously waiting to find out if I have a little fashionista or a little man on the way thank you love!


 
_Babyyyyyyyy_!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I have been enjoying all of your ladies lovely, lovely purchases... alas, I can contribute!!

Introducing my very first Balenciaga Moto Jacket!!! 

*2011 S/S Marine with Black Zips~ Cropped*

For reference; I am 5'11 and the cropped version hit me right at the top/waist of my Citizen of Humanity Jeans.

She is flawless, the leather is thick, chewy and buttery soft... I am in Bal heaven.. 

Modeling pics later this week!

Without Flash..

















With a Flash...


----------



## rdgldy

I can't see your pictures 
I am your cousin on this beauty-mine is the regular length.  Isn't the color divine!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry *rdgldy*! Total malfunction!!!

Can you see them now?

I adore the color!! It's an amazing rich, medium blue with purple undertones and who can beat that yummy, thick, buttery Balenciaga leather.


----------



## jenayb

*Bella*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Jenay!


----------



## rdgldy

Enjoy your gorgeous jacket, *Bella*!  You have perfect weather for this beauty-my season is far more limited.


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> I have been enjoying all of your ladies lovely, lovely purchases... alas, I can contribute!!
> 
> Introducing my very first Balenciaga Moto Jacket!!!
> 
> *2011 S/S Marine with Black Zips~ Cropped*
> 
> For reference; I am 5'11 and the cropped version hit me right at the top/waist of my Citizen of Humanity Jeans.
> 
> She is flawless, the leather is thick, chewy and buttery soft... I am in Bal heaven..
> 
> Modeling pics later this week!
> 
> Without Flash..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a Flash...



I love everything about this! The cut, colour, material, detailing... oh my! Great choice!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you, thank you, thank you *rdgldy* and *aoqpti*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I have been slammed at work and am playing catch up...

*purse:* Looooove that LV scarf!

*cts:* Those rings look fabulous on your lovely fingers.  

*panda:* Wow, girl, not only are you gorgeous in HL, but those Burberry jackets are fantastic too!  I have one Burberry trench and I love it!  

*bella:*  That Bal jacket is TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you DUKE!!!! Did you see? Wolford (WBW1.com) received the Starlett and Wilderness!


----------



## cts900

Thank you, my sweet *Duke*!

*Bella*!  I could not imagine a more perfect jacket for you.  That color is incredible and that cut will look so beautiful on your long, lean frame.  Model soooooooooon!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *I AM DROOLING!!!!! Seriously so amazing!!!! congrats my dear!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> My New Chanel WOC


 
OMG Jenay!! This is stunning!!!
Congrats!!



purseinsanity said:


> My new LV SS Leopard Stole in "Camel" arrived!!


 
Gorgeous..Love it in camel!!



cts900 said:


> ^^I heart you.
> 
> For those of you who know me, you know I am _aaaaa_ll about flashy costume jewelry rings. These are my two newest: City Rox in turquoise/wood and Kate Spade Date Ring in Hot Pink:


 
Very nice cts!!! The turquoise one is really gorgeous!!



PANda_USC said:


> Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.


 


PANda_USC said:


> Oy..more burberry coats..


 
OMG Panda!!! I have no words!!!!
It is very very hard to pick up a fav one!!!
All of them are So gorgeous!!!



BellaShoes said:


> I have been enjoying all of your ladies lovely, lovely purchases... alas, I can contribute!!
> 
> Introducing my very first Balenciaga Moto Jacket!!!
> 
> *2011 S/S Marine with Black Zips~ Cropped*
> 
> For reference; I am 5'11 and the cropped version hit me right at the top/waist of my Citizen of Humanity Jeans.
> 
> She is flawless, the leather is thick, chewy and buttery soft... I am in Bal heaven..
> 
> Modeling pics later this week!
> 
> Without Flash..


 
Bella, the colour is TDF!!!!
Can't wait to see outfit pics of this stunning jacket!!!


----------



## phiphi

i am seriously so behind! congrats ladies. beautiful buys. love your styles. 



PANda_USC said:


> Oy..more burberry coats..


 
*panda* - these coats and the dresses! so beautiful! i love them all on you, you fierce panda you!! 




BellaShoes said:


> I have been enjoying all of your ladies lovely, lovely purchases... alas, I can contribute!!
> 
> Introducing my very first Balenciaga Moto Jacket!!!
> 
> *2011 S/S Marine with Black Zips~ Cropped*
> 
> For reference; I am 5'11 and the cropped version hit me right at the top/waist of my Citizen of Humanity Jeans.
> 
> She is flawless, the leather is thick, chewy and buttery soft... I am in Bal heaven..
> 
> Modeling pics later this week!
> 
> Without Flash..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a Flash...


 
OMG *bella* - what a gorgeous colour!! love the jacket!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Just ordered these off Shopbop. I hope they fit!











Ever since I watched _Basketball Wives_ I've been craving maxi dresses  Not sure how they'll work with my height (5 feet), but we'll see!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Cute! I love maxis!!!


----------



## jenayb

*My new Celine* 

I just walked into Barneys today at lunch, and there she was - waiting for me!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> *My new Celine*
> 
> I just walked into Barneys today at lunch, and there she was - waiting for me!



You TEASE!!! 

First, you WALKED!!! I can't walk.

Then you went to Barneys!!! We don't have a Barneys. 

THEN you had the audacity to buy that beauty!! I am envious of and happy for you at the same time


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You TEASE!!!
> 
> First, you WALKED!!! I can't walk.
> 
> Then you went to Barneys!!! We don't have a Barneys.
> 
> THEN you had the audacity to buy that beauty!! I am envious of and happy for you at the same time


 
 Hehehehe.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *cts*, *dezy* :kiss:, *chrisy* and *phi*!!!

*aoqtpi*, love Maxi's!!!! You picked a couple of beauties!

*Jenay*, now THAT is my kinda lunch!!!! Way to go, gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Jenay*, now THAT is my kinda lunch!!!! Way to go, gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

*jenay*....another beautiful choice.  she is so totally YOU.


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *jenay*....another beautiful choice.  she is so totally YOU.



Thank you, sweet pea.  

I just love it. I can't wait to use it for fall!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks *Jenay* and *Bella*!

Love the Celine, *Jenay*! I wish I lived close to a Barneys. But then I'd prob be living in a cardboard box


----------



## AEGIS

this little denim number by phoebe couture


----------



## BellaShoes

Great dress Aegis!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*aoqtpi- *great maxi dresses! 

*jenay- *wow she is a beauty! 

*aegis- *very cute dress!


----------



## amazigrace

*panda,* may I borrow a coat? LOL! 
All your Burberrys are gorgeous! Love them!
And your HL dresses are stunning!

*Bella,* love your B jacket. Marine
is one of my all time fav colors! SO
gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## AEGIS

thanks ladies!  I recently got this

BCBG dress that i hope to wear with my magos








Cnythia Steffe dress that I hope to wear with my lavender zigounettes









This dress by Leiffsdottir that I hope to also wear with the zigounettes


----------



## _Mai_

Polka Dot Wedge Manolo Blahnik's which I purchased earlier for the summer.  I just barely got around to wearing it because I have too many shoes!


----------



## purseinsanity

moshi_moshi said:


> *purse *- love that lv scarf....is that an older color?
> 
> *cts* - love both of those rings.  the flower one is my fav!
> 
> *panda* - OHEMGEE!!!!  loving all your herve and burberry.  that 2nd coat pcitured is my fav, the black with the buckles!
> 
> congrats on some fabulous buys ladies!



Thanks *moshi*!  It's actually the new season!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, I have been slammed at work and am playing catch up...
> 
> *purse:* Looooove that LV scarf!
> 
> *cts:* Those rings look fabulous on your lovely fingers.
> 
> *panda:* Wow, girl, not only are you gorgeous in HL, but those Burberry jackets are fantastic too!  I have one Burberry trench and I love it!
> 
> *bella:*  That Bal jacket is TDF!



  Thank you as always, *Duke*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChrisyAM15 said:


> OMG Jenay!! This is stunning!!!
> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous..Love it in camel!!



Thank you *Chrisy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> Just ordered these off Shopbop. I hope they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I watched _Basketball Wives_ I've been craving maxi dresses  Not sure how they'll work with my height (5 feet), but we'll see!



gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> *My new Celine*
> 
> I just walked into Barneys today at lunch, and there she was - waiting for me!



I've never seen this style!  It's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

AEGIS said:


> this little denim number by phoebe couture



This dress is so perfect for summer!


----------



## purseinsanity

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies!  I recently got this
> 
> BCBG dress that i hope to wear with my magos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnythia Steffe dress that I hope to wear with my lavender zigounettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress by Leiffsdottir that I hope to also wear with the zigounettes




You're gorgeous!  Love the new dresses!


----------



## purseinsanity

_Mai_ said:


> Polka Dot Wedge Manolo Blahnik's which I purchased earlier for the summer.  I just barely got around to wearing it because I have too many shoes!



Too cute!


----------



## AEGIS

purseinsanity said:


> You're gorgeous!  Love the new dresses!




i should premise i am none of these ladies lol. i am too lazy to actually take pics of myself so i find pics online w/people in them and post.

....i cheat lol


----------



## purseinsanity

AEGIS said:


> i should premise i am none of these ladies lol. i am too lazy to actually take pics of myself so i find pics online w/people in them and post.
> 
> ....i cheat lol



:shame::shame:  You're not the one in front of the door?


----------



## AEGIS

purseinsanity said:


> :shame::shame:  You're not the one in front of the door?




not one of them. 

but here is her blog

www.majormusthaves.com

i actually read her recent post, remembered that i was waiting for this dress to go on sale, and drove to loehmanns and got it.


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> I've never seen this style!  It's gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you! I had never seen it either, and I cannot even find it online!  I just love the structure of it and the stud detailing. Such an amazing fall bag!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i should premise i am none of these ladies lol. i am too lazy to actually take pics of myself so i find pics online w/people in them and post.
> 
> ....i cheat lol



Yeah! Quit doing that! You're confusing us. Especially me when you posted that girl in the HM colourblock dress. I was like, say whaaaaaaaa!


----------



## aoqtpi

AEGIS said:


> this little denim number by phoebe couture





AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies!  I recently got this
> 
> BCBG dress that i hope to wear with my magos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cnythia Steffe dress that I hope to wear with my lavender zigounettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress by Leiffsdottir that I hope to also wear with the zigounettes



All very nice dresses!




_Mai_ said:


> Polka Dot Wedge Manolo Blahnik's which I purchased earlier for the summer.  I just barely got around to wearing it because I have too many shoes!



I love the polka dots and wedges!


----------



## aoqtpi

Went in to Toronto today to get seven pairs of my CLs Vibrammed, and decided to kill time at the mall. That was a poor decision, considering I'm trying to save money 





Stopped by the Apple store - I wanted a more 'serious' laptop cover for law school. My current one is hot pink.









Picked these up from Michael Kors. I figured I'd need a 'sensible' pair of shoes. I also fell in love with this iPhone holder, sequined dress and fur keychain. I can't wait til the new iPhone comes out so I can stop using my ex's 3Gs!


----------



## moshi_moshi

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *moshi*!  It's actually the new season!



love it!  i didn't know they had new colors...weirdly enough i was at LV the other day asking if they had new colors out or coming out and the SA said no


----------



## purseinsanity

moshi_moshi said:


> love it!  i didn't know they had new colors...weirdly enough i was at LV the other day asking if they had new colors out or coming out and the SA said no



Thank you!  They're online and in stores!  Right now, camel and fuchsia are the two new ones...supposedly a third is due out in August.  Here's the link:

http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flas...S&buy=1&langue=en_US&buy=1&langue=en_US&buy=1


----------



## BijouBleu

Purse - I can't claim a big love of bags, you make me re-think my stance  Lovely H!!

Panda - Holy Burberry coats!!! I love coats, those are fab. The chartreuse 

J'enay - Mmmm, delicious lunch.

Belle - The leather looks yum! 

While at lunch yesterday, walked by the Giuseppe Zanotti store and saw a slew of new merch, bought these on the spot!


----------



## moshi_moshi

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!  They're online and in stores!  Right now, camel and fuchsia are the two new ones...supposedly a third is due out in August.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flas...S&buy=1&langue=en_US&buy=1&langue=en_US&buy=1



omg, they raised the prices so much!!  my last one was $715.... they're $860 now?!


----------



## purseinsanity

BijouBleu said:


> Purse - I can't claim a big love of bags, you make me re-think my stance  Lovely H!!
> 
> Panda - Holy Burberry coats!!! I love coats, those are fab. The chartreuse
> 
> J'enay - Mmmm, delicious lunch.
> 
> Belle - The leather looks yum!
> 
> While at lunch yesterday, walked by the Giuseppe Zanotti store and saw a slew of new merch, bought these on the spot!




Thanks hon!  Love the new shoes!  Smoking!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BijouBleu said:


> Purse - I can't claim a big love of bags, you make me re-think my stance  Lovely H!!
> 
> Panda - Holy Burberry coats!!! I love coats, those are fab. The chartreuse
> 
> J'enay - Mmmm, delicious lunch.
> 
> Belle - The leather looks yum!
> 
> While at lunch yesterday, walked by the Giuseppe Zanotti store and saw a slew of new merch, bought these on the spot!



I LOVE these! Beautiful pair!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

aoqtpi said:


> Went in to Toronto today to get seven pairs of my CLs Vibrammed, and decided to kill time at the mall. That was a poor decision, considering I'm trying to save money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by the Apple store - I wanted a more 'serious' laptop cover for law school. My current one is hot pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up from Michael Kors. I figured I'd need a 'sensible' pair of shoes. I also fell in love with this iPhone holder, sequined dress and fur keychain. I can't wait til the new iPhone comes out so I can stop using my ex's 3Gs!



Yes, I'm also all about saving money at the mall 

Nice haul and good luck when school starts!! Catch up on sleep while you still can


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> Went in to Toronto today to get seven pairs of my CLs Vibrammed, and decided to kill time at the mall. That was a poor decision, considering I'm trying to save money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by the Apple store - I wanted a more 'serious' laptop cover for law school. My current one is hot pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up from Michael Kors. I figured I'd need a 'sensible' pair of shoes. I also fell in love with this iPhone holder, sequined dress and fur keychain. I can't wait til the new iPhone comes out so I can stop using my ex's 3Gs!




A woman after my own heart!    Love all your loot!


----------



## BijouBleu

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks hon!  Love the new shoes!  Smoking!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I LOVE these! Beautiful pair!



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## archygirl

Just back from one month in Ecuador, and hit Duet Consignment's sale. Found a pair of Burberry pants, $45.00 and cute Prada bag for $105


----------



## cts900

Great buys, ladies!


----------



## AEGIS

BijouBleu said:


> Purse - I can't claim a big love of bags, you make me re-think my stance  Lovely H!!
> 
> Panda - Holy Burberry coats!!! I love coats, those are fab. The chartreuse
> 
> J'enay - Mmmm, delicious lunch.
> 
> Belle - The leather looks yum!
> 
> While at lunch yesterday, walked by the Giuseppe Zanotti store and saw a slew of new merch, bought these on the spot!




damn those shoes are hot! what are they called?


----------



## AEGIS

i sleep in my car during my lunch break [don't u judge me lol] u buy lovely bags! congrats!



jenaywins said:


> *My new Celine*
> 
> I just walked into Barneys today at lunch, and there she was - waiting for me!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i sleep in my car during my lunch break [don't u judge me lol] u buy lovely bags! congrats!



Lol!! Thanks babe.


----------



## BijouBleu

AEGIS said:


> damn those shoes are hot! what are they called?



Thanks *A*!! They are "Sharon 105 platform sandal", raso doppiato, nero. They're 140mm with 35mm platform, suede and satin. Cannot find them online and I really wanted to know if they'll come in another colourway. This was the only one at the store but I'd be all over a black/teal version.


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Purse - I can't claim a big love of bags, you make me re-think my stance  Lovely H!!
> 
> Panda - Holy Burberry coats!!! I love coats, those are fab. The chartreuse
> 
> J'enay - Mmmm, delicious lunch.
> 
> Belle - The leather looks yum!
> 
> While at lunch yesterday, walked by the Giuseppe Zanotti store and saw a slew of new merch, bought these on the spot!





These are amazing!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> These are amazing!!!



 Thanks *J*!! I think I may be starting a love affair with Mr. Zanotti.


----------



## bling*lover

There is so much fabulousness in here, congrats on all your gorgeous purchases ladies. 

*Jenay:* Love your Celine, it's gorgeous!
*Cts:* I love those rings and they are lovely on you hun. I just got a few new ones myself. I love big and bold costume rings!


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my gosh! I have gone back pages and pages to see the new goodies. Balenciaga, Celine, Burberry, to name a very few. Gorgeous!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Little surprise trinket from mommy dearest came in the mail yesterday! It's so perfect 4 when I just wanna carry my license, card, and some cash!\


----------



## amazigrace

*choco,* love your little gift.


----------



## PANda_USC

^what a sweet mama bear, !!!

Purchased this Notte by Marchesa chartreuse ruffle dress last week.  Not sure if I should pair this dress with a black clutch and black patent vps(more edgy contrast) or nude patent biancas and a neutral clutch. What do you gals think?


----------



## gymangel812

love everyone's recent purchases!

*panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.

my recent buys:





micheal kors rose gold watch





hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)





swarvoski for hello kitty necklace

last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...





meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name should be foxy)





she sleeps a lot LOL

with her big brother:


----------



## jenayb

OMG that baby!!! I just love him!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

PANda_USC said:


> ^what a sweet mama bear, !!!
> 
> Purchased this Notte by Marchesa chartreuse ruffle dress last week. Not sure if I should pair this dress with a black clutch and black patent vps(more edgy contrast) or nude patent biancas and a neutral clutch. What do you gals think?


 
love this dress, this color is great!!!  reminds me of the daffys that came in a color similar to this.  

i would go with nudes too.... modeling shots please!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's recent purchases!
> 
> *panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.
> 
> my recent buys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micheal kors rose gold watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarvoski for hello kitty necklace
> 
> last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name should be foxy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sleeps a lot LOL
> 
> with her big brother:



Oh my goodness! What a cuuuuuuuuuuutie!! Love!!!


----------



## phiphi

PANda_USC said:


> ^what a sweet mama bear, !!!
> 
> Purchased this Notte by Marchesa chartreuse ruffle dress last week. Not sure if I should pair this dress with a black clutch and black patent vps(more edgy contrast) or nude patent biancas and a neutral clutch. What do you gals think?


 
this will look amazing on you! i like the neutrals/nude combo with this colour!


----------



## phiphi

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's recent purchases!
> 
> *panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.
> 
> my recent buys:
> 
> 
> micheal kors rose gold watch
> 
> 
> hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)
> 
> 
> swarvoski for hello kitty necklace
> 
> last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...
> 
> meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name should be foxy)
> 
> she sleeps a lot LOL
> 
> with her big brother:


 
too cute and adorable!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Thanks *SC* and *purse*!



archygirl said:


> Just back from one month in Ecuador, and hit Duet Consignment's sale. Found a pair of Burberry pants, $45.00 and cute Prada bag for $105



What great finds! Congrats!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Little surprise trinket from mommy  dearest came in the mail yesterday! It's so perfect 4 when I just wanna  carry my license, card, and some cash!\



This is too cute! What a great gift!



PANda_USC said:


> ^what a sweet mama bear, !!!
> 
> Purchased this Notte by Marchesa chartreuse ruffle dress last week.  Not  sure if I should pair this dress with a black clutch and black patent  vps(more edgy contrast) or nude patent biancas and a neutral clutch.  What do you gals think?



I think both combos would look great!



gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's recent purchases!
> 
> *panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.
> 
> my recent buys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micheal kors rose gold watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarvoski for hello kitty necklace
> 
> last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my  other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name  should be foxy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sleeps a lot LOL
> 
> with her big brother:



OMG what an adorable puppy! And you're making me crave another MK watch - they're so cute and well-priced!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Little surprise trinket from mommy dearest came in the mail yesterday! It's so perfect 4 when I just wanna carry my license, card, and some cash!\



That was so sweet of your mom!! It's lovely!


----------



## laleeza

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's recent purchases!
> 
> *panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.
> 
> my recent buys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micheal kors rose gold watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarvoski for hello kitty necklace
> 
> last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name should be foxy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sleeps a lot LOL
> 
> with her big brother:



Oh my god! She is toooooooo cute! 
And he is beautiful too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*phiphi, moshimoshi, aoqtpi*,  thank you for the suggestion! I'll wear it with the nude biancas then, meow!

*gymangel*, ahhhh, I love your Huskies. SOOO cute. I've always wanted a Husky. And that's so funny, I call phiphi Penguin and she calls me Panda, and your huskies have the same names, !!


----------



## hazeltt

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's recent purchases!
> 
> *panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.
> 
> my recent buys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micheal kors rose gold watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarvoski for hello kitty necklace
> 
> last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name should be foxy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sleeps a lot LOL
> 
> with her big brother:



They are precious!


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> Just back from one month in Ecuador, and hit Duet Consignment's sale. Found a pair of Burberry pants, $45.00 and cute Prada bag for $105



Wow!  What great deals!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Little surprise trinket from mommy dearest came in the mail yesterday! It's so perfect 4 when I just wanna carry my license, card, and some cash!\



So cute!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> ^what a sweet mama bear, !!!
> 
> Purchased this Notte by Marchesa chartreuse ruffle dress last week.  Not sure if I should pair this dress with a black clutch and black patent vps(more edgy contrast) or nude patent biancas and a neutral clutch. What do you gals think?



Love this color!!  I'd definitely go with nude!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Choco*, that was so sweet of your Mom!


----------



## purseinsanity

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's recent purchases!
> 
> *panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.
> 
> my recent buys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micheal kors rose gold watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swarvoski for hello kitty necklace
> 
> last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name should be foxy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sleeps a lot LOL
> 
> with her big brother:



Ok, love everything, but OMG, that last pic is the cutest!!!!  I have two Malamutes and love these big furry adorable dogs!  Many congrats on everything, but especially the new puppy.


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous *PANda*! I would say nude, however you could have fun with it and color block with a fab purple!


----------



## cts900

^^Uh....little lady....where are the modeling pics of your jacket?????  Have I missed them?????


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

PANda_USC said:


> ^what a sweet mama bear, !!!
> 
> Purchased this Notte by Marchesa chartreuse ruffle dress last week.  Not sure if I should pair this dress with a black clutch and black patent vps(more edgy contrast) or nude patent biancas and a neutral clutch. What do you gals think?



I'm voting nude also -- just because I think the dress is so beautiful, it's nice if it's the centerpiece. 

I also wanted to let you know that your latest haul of Burberry trenches was to DIE for! The black one with gold on the collar and the nude with the same were just amazing. If you ever decide you have too many, you just have to wave  Beautiful purchases!


----------



## jeshika

*gym*, panda's coloring is gorgy! and her brother is adorable! congrats on your new additions!


----------



## BijouBleu

*gymangel *- Too much cuteness!!! Gorgeous puppy. 

*Panda* - I'd go black but then, that's closer to my nude now isn't it  So I go with nude!

*Choc *- Nice gift, awesome mama you got.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

thanks *amazi, schnauz, purse, and bella!* my mom's so nice when she wants to be  just found out today it's a bribe to get me to help plan my little sister's outrageous sweet 16! I might need to hold out for a bit...try for something in glitter york lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> thanks *amazi, schnauz, purse, and bella!* my mom's so nice when she wants to be  just found out today it's a bribe to get me to help plan my little sister's outrageous sweet 16! I might need to hold out for a bit...*try for something in glitter york* lol



that's the spirit


----------



## PetitColibri

gymangel812 said:


> love everyone's recent purchases!
> 
> *panda* - i would do the neutrals it would make the dress pop more.
> 
> my recent buys:
> 
> 
> micheal kors rose gold watch
> 
> 
> hermes mini constance belt (black/white reversible with gold buckle)
> 
> 
> swarvoski for hello kitty necklace
> 
> last but not least (prepare yourself for major cuteness)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet panda the husky puppy (going with the animal theme for name, my other husky's name is penguin... my bf picked the name, i think her name should be foxy)
> 
> 
> she sleeps a lot LOL
> 
> with her big brother:



OMG ! such a cuttie you're so lucky !


----------



## GrRoxy

My first Hermès scarf... Im in loove  Fleurs d'Indiennes in fuschia right from Cannes


----------



## hazeltt

GrRoxy said:


> My first Hermès scarf... Im in loove  Fleurs d'Indiennes in fuschia right from Cannes



This is a beautiful scarf and I love the pattern! Congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

GrRoxy said:


> My first Hermès scarf... Im in loove  Fleurs d'Indiennes in fuschia right from Cannes


Gorgy!


----------



## aoqtpi

GrRoxy said:


> My first Hermès scarf... Im in loove  Fleurs d'Indiennes in fuschia right from Cannes



Gorgeous! Love the vibrant colours and pattern!


----------



## roussel

Oh wow, those fabulous Burberry coats, the Bal jacket, the H scarf, the cute puppies!  I love coming to this thread!
Thought I'd share something little I found to match my meridian blue pair... I just had to have this pretty Cara peacock necklace


----------



## GrRoxy

*hazeltt icecreamom aoqtpi* thank you so much!


----------



## GrRoxy

roussel said:


> Oh wow, those fabulous Burberry coats, the Bal jacket, the H scarf, the cute puppies!  I love coming to this thread!
> Thought I'd share something little I found to match my meridian blue pair... I just had to have this pretty Cara peacock necklace



It looks so great together! Love these colours


----------



## jeNYC

*Beautiful Roussel!!*

Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!!  I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it!  Otherwise, I would have regret it.  I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!!


----------



## roussel

where did you get that umbrella?!?? i want one


----------



## GrRoxy

This umbrella is SO cute haha  Congrats


----------



## jeNYC

roussel said:


> where did you get that umbrella?!?? i want one


 

ooo I bought it in Soho, NYC (on Boardway and Spring st to be exact lol) from a street stand for $20


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG that is the cutest umbrella I've ever seen!


----------



## 05_sincere

I was able to snag this Herve Dress on Outnet this afternoon. I hope it ships I want to wear this with my Batik LP's

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73467


----------



## jenayb

05_sincere said:


> I was able to snag this Herve Dress on Outnet this afternoon. I hope it ships I want to wear this with my Batik LP's
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73467


 
OMG you are so lucky! What a colour... What a price! It's going to be FAB with the Batiks!


----------



## aoqtpi

05_sincere said:


> I was able to snag this Herve Dress on Outnet this afternoon. I hope it ships I want to wear this with my Batik LP's
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73467



WOW you got it for an amazing price! Congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

05_sincere said:


> I was able to snag this Herve Dress on Outnet this afternoon. I hope it ships I want to wear this with my Batik LP's
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73467



Congrats! I was just about to check out this morning when the sale was pulled so my hat is off to you for your speedy fingers! It's beautiful!


----------



## 05_sincere

jenaywins said:


> OMG you are so lucky! What a colour... What a price! It's going to be FAB with the Batiks!



Thanks Jenay



aoqtpi said:


> WOW you got it for an amazing price! Congrats!



Thanks this will be my first HL Dress it better fit.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats! I was just about to check out this morning when the sale was pulled so my hat is off to you for your speedy fingers! It's beautiful!



S, the same thing happen to me this morning I didn't even see this one listed. I snagged this when I logged in to check again around 3


----------



## jenayb

So my afternoon went a little something like this:

5:45pm - arrive home
5:46pm - crack open a beer
5:47pm - take pics of my newest baby to share with my tPF besties!! 













It unfolds!!!






For reference, I am 5'4 on a good day. Hehe.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> So my afternoon went a little something like this:
> 
> 5:45pm - arrive home
> 5:46pm - crack open a beer
> 5:47pm - take pics of my newest baby to share with my tPF besties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It unfolds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I am 5'4 on a good day. Hehe.



It's lovely, babe! Love the clutch/handbag versatility!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> It's lovely, babe! Love the clutch/handbag versatility!



Thanks honey bunny!! I'm totally obsessing over day clutches right now!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jenay*!!! It is fabulous! Congrats (on the beer) and the bag!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *jenay*!!! It is fabulous! Congrats (on the beer) and the bag!





Thank you darling! One Mich Ultra and one Chanel, please!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> So my afternoon went a little something like this:
> 
> 5:45pm - arrive home
> 5:46pm - crack open a beer
> 5:47pm - take pics of my newest baby to share with my tPF besties!!
> 
> 
> For reference, I am 5'4 on a good day. Hehe.


----------



## l.a_girl19

roussel said:


> Oh wow, those fabulous Burberry coats, the Bal jacket, the H scarf, the cute puppies!  I love coming to this thread!
> Thought I'd share something little I found to match my meridian blue pair... I just had to have this pretty Cara peacock necklace


Gorgeous!





jeNYC said:


> *Beautiful Roussel!!*
> 
> Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!!  I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it!  Otherwise, I would have regret it.  I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!!




Ooohh I love this umbrella!!! I have been looking everywhere a clear one in that exact shape!!


----------



## cts900

*J'enay*! Wowza!  GOOD decision!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> *J'enay*! Wowza!  GOOD decision!!!!!



 you


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jeNYC said:


> *Beautiful Roussel!!*
> 
> Not a pair of CL shoes or CL bag but an umbrella!!!  I saw this on the streets and I couldn't resist...I had to go back and buy it!  Otherwise, I would have regret it.  I've always wanted a clear umbrella and the little bit of CL shoes on it made it perfect!!!




Wow what a great find!  Lol I've always wanted a clear umbrella too, but the CLs on it is like icing on the cake!  Lucky ducky 

ETA: Is that a katana next you your foot in your avatar!?!  LOLOLOLOL!!!!




jenaywins said:


> So my afternoon went a little something like this:
> 
> 5:45pm - arrive home
> 5:46pm - crack open a beer
> 5:47pm - take pics of my newest baby to share with my tPF besties!!



First - wahhh you bed is so pretty!  Ugh I want to be a girl like this a pretty bed with pretty pillows.  Instead I come home to flashcards and notebooks strewn across my bed and various other school related paraphernalia that gets pushed aside so I can grab some shut eye   Second - what a fab clutch the versatility will be endless!  Third - you do not look 5'4 in this picture - is it the dress?  You look towering...in any event congrats 

I was gonna post up that I got some Barielle polishes so I could finally do my CL trash inspired mani (yes nail art is my other pasttime) but somehow it doesn't really seem that exciting anymore lol


----------



## BijouBleu

jenaywins said:


> * For reference, I am 5'4 on a good day. Hehe.*




Love the Chanel!!


----------



## jenayb

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Wow what a great find!  Lol I've always wanted a clear umbrella too, but the CLs on it is like icing on the cake!  Lucky ducky
> 
> ETA: Is that a katana next you your foot in your avatar!?!  LOLOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First - wahhh you bed is so pretty!  Ugh I want to be a girl like this a pretty bed with pretty pillows.  Instead I come home to flashcards and notebooks strewn across my bed and various other school related paraphernalia that gets pushed aside so I can grab some shut eye   Second - what a fab clutch the versatility will be endless!  Third - you do not look 5'4 in this picture - is it the dress?  You look towering...in any event congrats
> 
> I was gonna post up that I got some Barielle polishes so I could finally do my CL trash inspired mani (yes nail art is my other pasttime) but somehow it doesn't really seem that exciting anymore lol



You are too sweet - thank you! Our bed actually looks like poopie right now! It's summer in AZ, which means it's a billion degrees out, so I've taken our duvet cover off and just left the bare down blanket. :shame: 

And um no girl! I am such a shortie! Lol! 



BijouBleu said:


> Love the Chanel!!



Thanks honey!!


----------



## juicyjeans

My newest gift to myself 

LV Horizontal Lockit


----------



## jeNYC

VeryStylishGirl said:


> Wow what a great find! Lol I've always wanted a clear umbrella too, but the CLs on it is like icing on the cake! Lucky ducky
> 
> ETA: Is that a katana next you your foot in your avatar!?! LOLOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First - wahhh you bed is so pretty! Ugh I want to be a girl like this a pretty bed with pretty pillows. Instead I come home to flashcards and notebooks strewn across my bed and various other school related paraphernalia that gets pushed aside so I can grab some shut eye  Second - what a fab clutch the versatility will be endless! Third - you do not look 5'4 in this picture - is it the dress? You look towering...in any event congrats
> 
> I was gonna post up that I got some Barielle polishes so I could finally do my CL trash inspired mani (yes nail art is my other pasttime) but somehow it doesn't really seem that exciting anymore lol


 
Hey that is a Katana but my boyfriend dropped the sword upside down and cut my foot...thats blood on my ankle in my avi lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeNYC said:


> Hey that is a Katana but my boyfriend dropped the sword upside down and cut my foot...thats blood on my ankle in my avi lol



Oh my gosh! That's so dangerous!! I'm glad you weren't more seriously injured and hope you get better soon!


----------



## jeNYC

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh my gosh! That's so dangerous!! I'm glad you weren't more seriously injured and hope you get better soon!


 

Thanks Schnauzer!  That was over a year ago.  Lucky the blade was dull and it didnt leave me a scar!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeNYC said:


> Thanks Schnauzer!  That was over a year ago.  Lucky the blade was dull and it didnt leave me a scar!



Well, I thought that since the sharpness of the Katana blade is supposed to be measured in how many bodies it can slice through in one swing, it could've taken your ankle!! I'm glad it was dull and it didn't even scar! My DH also collects old weapons and when we moved in together, I instead the guns go in glass cases and the swords just go


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

jenaywins said:


> You are too sweet - thank you! *Our bed actually looks like poopie right now*! It's summer in AZ, which means it's a billion degrees out, so I've taken our duvet cover off and just left the bare down blanket. :shame:
> 
> And um no girl! I am such a shortie! Lol!



OMG - not poopie ! Woman you are so d--- funny! As to the height you've still got me beat by 3 inches that's why I was wondering what you did to look so tall.  Ah the days have come when my pediatric patients can look me in the eye or worse yet look down at me while I'm speaking....


----------



## rdgldy

*Jenay*, I love the Chanel!

Taking a little break from Mr. L. with these fun Miu Mius from Barneys!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> *Jenay*, I love the Chanel!
> 
> Taking a little break from Mr. L. with these fun Miu Mius from Barneys!



Thank you so much! 

I absolutely love those Miu Mius! They look very comfy, too!


----------



## rdgldy

They are so comfortable, I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Love it! Beautiful+comfortable=win!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

rdgldy said:


> *Jenay*, I love the Chanel!
> 
> Taking a little break from Mr. L. with these fun Miu Mius from Barneys!




Oooh, those are fun. Congrats!


----------



## amazigrace

*rgdldy,* I love your new Miu Mius. And I spelled it right, too!
They're so YOU!


----------



## jeshika

I went to a sample sale for butter by nadia today... found so many goodies! here is the nautical kitty dress!  matched them with my cosmo lady peeps! 







(pardon the messy background! it's laundry day!)


----------



## dc419

I loveeee this Chanel clutch!!!!!





jenaywins said:


> So my afternoon went a little something like this:
> 
> 5:45pm - arrive home
> 5:46pm - crack open a beer
> 5:47pm - take pics of my newest baby to share with my tPF besties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It unfolds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I am 5'4 on a good day. Hehe.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> I went to a sample sale for butter by nadia today... found so many goodies! here is the nautical kitty dress!  matched them with my cosmo lady peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pardon the messy background! it's laundry day!)



I absolutely love the Cosmo LPs on you! Congrats on scoring the new goodies - can't wait for more modeling shots w/ a cameo by Bibi, of course!


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I absolutely love the Cosmo LPs on you! Congrats on scoring the new goodies - can't wait for more modeling shots w/ a cameo by Bibi, of course!



thanks *SC*! the Beebs is a little lethargic due to the heat so she's not as nosy as usual.


----------



## BellaShoes

fabulous dress *Jeshika*!

*rdgldy*, I loved those MM from the S/S collection, Cognrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

Well no CL's in my shopping trip yesterday but did score two pairs from Cole Haan, a cute sale espadrille and a pair of boots for this fall.  On the positive side I did find what I want for my next CL purchase!  Pony hair Sixties in leopard print...now the saving begins!


----------



## AEGIS

rdgldy said:


> *Jenay*, I love the Chanel!
> 
> Taking a little break from Mr. L. with these fun Miu Mius from Barneys!




i was looking at these! so cute!


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> I was able to snag this Herve Dress on Outnet this afternoon. I hope it ships I want to wear this with my Batik LP's
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73467





it is going to look perfect w/the batiks!!


----------



## cts900

*Jeshika*! I LOVE that dress!

*rdgldy*: Those are utterly fabulous.  So funky, fun, and fresh.  I bet they are amazing on you.


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


> it is going to look perfect w/the batiks!!



Thanks Aegis, I just received the shipping notice I can not wait to try it on.


----------



## jeshika

*Bella* and *cts*! I actually went back today and got more stuff!  mod pixx soon!


----------



## aoqtpi

rdgldy said:


> *Jenay*, I love the Chanel!
> 
> Taking a little break from Mr. L. with these fun Miu Mius from Barneys!



These are too fun!




jeshika said:


> I went to a sample sale for butter by nadia today... found so many goodies! here is the nautical kitty dress!  matched them with my cosmo lady peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pardon the messy background! it's laundry day!)




Stunning!


----------



## jeshika

aoqtpi said:


> Stunning!



Thanks, *L*! 

Here are more goodies from the SS! 

Butter by Nadia SS11 Collection Sample
Black Dress/Skirt paired with Fruitti Fruittis

I love the pocket on the left





and the slit on the right





Can be "transformed" into a skirt





Butter by Nadia Miss Jezebel Dress in Vixen paired with Winter Trash and nosy kitty in the foreground


----------



## jeshika

Last one for the evening... Dara Wrap dress in Candy Stripe... paired with Ruby lady clou and nosy kitty as usual...

First attempt and tying





2nd attempt...





Nosy kitty is very amazed by the sliding doors. You would think after living with us for 9 months, she would have figured it out...


----------



## BattyBugs

Love all the new additions, ladies. As usual, I'm way far behind, so please forgive me.

A couple of scores from this sale season.

Chanel Flats











Tan Chanel Boots











Black & Gold Dior











Marni Booties


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> Last one for the evening... Dara Wrap dress in Candy Stripe... paired with Ruby lady clou and nosy kitty as usual...
> 
> First attempt and tying
> 
> 
> 2nd attempt...
> 
> 
> Nosy kitty is very amazed by the sliding doors. You would think after living with us for 9 months, she would have figured it out...



ha ha ! I'm a huge fan of Bibi 
I have sliding doors too and I had to find something to keep my cat from playing with it ! he kept opening all of them constantly !
so much for keeping the closet from cat hair !


----------



## shoeaddict1979

great new purchases *jeshika * i love that black dress, it's so classic and clearly versatile too!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

love those tan boots *batty* they look so soft and the colour is so subtle and gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

shoeaddict1979 said:


> love those tan boots *batty* they look so soft and the colour is so subtle and gorgeous!


 
Thanks! Yes, they are very soft and smooshy. I can't wait until fall, so I can wear them. I'm seriously thinking about taking the Marnis to Vegas with me.


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> ha ha ! I'm a huge fan of Bibi
> I have sliding doors too and I had to find something to keep my cat from playing with it ! he kept opening all of them constantly !
> so much for keeping the closet from cat hair !



so funny! bibi doesn't open it. she just sits there and stares at it. she's entranced by the fact that the door moves "magically".


----------



## jeshika

shoeaddict1979 said:


> great new purchases *jeshika * i love that black dress, it's so classic and clearly versatile too!



thanks *shoeaddict*!  i can't wait for this weekend to come (yes, i know it's only monday) to wear it out!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Last one for the evening... Dara Wrap dress in Candy Stripe... paired with Ruby lady clou and nosy kitty as usual...
> 
> First attempt and tying
> 
> 2nd attempt...
> 
> Nosy kitty is very amazed by the sliding doors. You would think after living with us for 9 months, she would have figured it out...



I love all these dresses! I can't even pick which one is my fave!




BattyBugs said:


> Love all the new additions, ladies. As usual, I'm way far behind, so please forgive me.
> 
> A couple of scores from this sale season.
> 
> Chanel Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Chanel Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Gold Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marni Booties



Wow, I'm jealous of all your scores! You have a great eye!


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> Thanks, *L*!
> 
> Here are more goodies from the SS!
> 
> Butter by Nadia SS11 Collection Sample
> Black Dress/Skirt paired with Fruitti Fruittis
> 
> I love the pocket on the left
> 
> and the slit on the right
> 
> Can be "transformed" into a skirt
> 
> Butter by Nadia Miss Jezebel Dress in Vixen paired with Winter Trash and nosy kitty in the foreground



Love all these dresses! And Bibi is such a cutie pie!



BattyBugs said:


> Love all the new additions, ladies. As usual, I'm way far behind, so please forgive me.
> 
> A couple of scores from this sale season.
> 
> Chanel Flats
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Chanel Boots
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Gold Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marni Booties




What a fab haul! Congrats, those Chanel flats are adorable!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Congrats on all pairs but those Marni booties are to die for!! 



BattyBugs said:


> Love all the new additions, ladies. As usual, I'm way far behind, so please forgive me.
> 
> A couple of scores from this sale season.
> 
> Chanel Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan Chanel Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Gold Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marni Booties


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

That red dress - you look like a million bucks!!!



jeshika said:


> Thanks, *L*!
> 
> Here are more goodies from the SS!
> 
> Butter by Nadia SS11 Collection Sample
> Black Dress/Skirt paired with Fruitti Fruittis
> 
> I love the pocket on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the slit on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be "transformed" into a skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butter by Nadia Miss Jezebel Dress in Vixen paired with Winter Trash and nosy kitty in the foreground


----------



## laleeza

So excited! Just ordered my first DVF dresses. Hope they look as fab on me as they do on all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jeshika*, fabulous new dresses but your kitty takes the prize!

*batty*, great flats!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi, Hazel & Bella.


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> so funny! bibi doesn't open it. she just sits there and stares at it. she's entranced by the fact that the door moves "magically".



HA HA ! I so wish my cat was the same !
he also loves to steal my things... my black gloves are now black and white...
the other day he stole one of my socks and ran away with it in his mouth... it was so funny to see !


----------



## shoeaddict1979

jeshika said:


> thanks *shoeaddict*!  i can't wait for this weekend to come (yes, i know it's only monday) to wear it out!


 
oh god i LIVE for the weekend. bring it on!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks! Yes, they are very soft and smooshy. I can't wait until fall, so I can wear them. I'm seriously thinking about taking the Marnis to Vegas with me.


 
do it! aaah, vegas.


----------



## aoqtpi

laleeza said:


> So excited! Just ordered my first DVF dresses. Hope they look as fab on me as they do on all of you lovely ladies!



They're so pretty! I esp love the first one!


----------



## Louboufan

jenaywins said:


> So my afternoon went a little something like this:
> 
> 5:45pm - arrive home
> 5:46pm - crack open a beer
> 5:47pm - take pics of my newest baby to share with my tPF besties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It unfolds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I am 5'4 on a good day. Hehe.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm way too far behind, but WOW amazing goodies ladies!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^


----------



## jenayb

PANda_USC said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^


 
Pretty! You are really digging that brand lately!


----------



## dc419

Wow this dress is stunning! love it!



PANda_USC said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^


----------



## archygirl

*jeshika* loving your purchases
*panda*- that dress is HOT
*laleeza*- DvF rocks and cannot wait to see pics of you modeling

If I missed any recent posts, I apologize. Found a great deal on a LV mono mountsouris MM backpack from AFF. http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/monogram_montsouris_moyen_mm
Been waiting to find one for a while that was not totally beat up. Just in time for school!


----------



## juicyjeans

Burberry Flats


----------



## jenayb

My new Hermes H-our.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> My new Hermes H-our.




classic chic beautiful!!



laleeza said:


> So excited! Just ordered my first DVF dresses. Hope they look as fab on me as they do on all of you lovely ladies!



what a haul!! i love it 



PANda_USC said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^



gorgeous dress panda.. can't wait to see it on you!



archygirl said:


> *jeshika* loving your purchases
> *panda*- that dress is HOT
> *laleeza*- DvF rocks and cannot wait to see pics of you modeling
> 
> If I missed any recent posts, I apologize. Found a great deal on a LV mono mountsouris MM backpack from AFF. http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/monogram_montsouris_moyen_mm
> Been waiting to find one for a while that was not totally beat up. Just in time for school!


great deal on a great backpack!


----------



## indi3r4

I was on a hunt and finally got it overseas from Matches. Now I just need that Blue Mago to pair this up with!
Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage


----------



## GCGDanielle

indi3r4 said:


> I was on a hunt and finally got it overseas from Matches. Now I just need that Blue Mago to pair this up with!
> Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage



  Love your new Celine.  Just gorgeous!

And I totally agree that you need those RB Magos!


----------



## GrRoxy

indi3r4 said:


> I was on a hunt and finally got it overseas from Matches. Now I just need that Blue Mago to pair this up with!
> Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage



Oooh I saw this color on micro one! Its so beautiful blue... Lovely bag  Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jenay, dc, archie*, thank you so much my lovely ladies! ^_^


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> I was on a hunt and finally got it overseas from Matches. Now I just need that Blue Mago to pair this up with!
> Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage


 
Thanks for the compliment on my watch but umm... O.... M........ GGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> My new Hermes H-our.



Girl, you're getting too fancy for us to stay friends  

I love it! Congrats on the H


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

indi3r4 said:


> I was on a hunt and finally got it overseas from Matches. Now I just need that Blue Mago to pair this up with!
> Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage



So. Beautiful!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Girl, you're getting too fancy for us to stay friends
> 
> I love it! Congrats on the H


 


Pfft. Never that. I still drink 40s for God's sake.


----------



## aoqtpi

PANda_USC said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^



So vibrant! Beautiful!




juicyjeans said:


> Burberry Flats



Adorable!




jenaywins said:


> My new Hermes H-our.



OMG gorgeous! I love your pyramid studded bracelet as well!




indi3r4 said:


> I was on a hunt and finally got it overseas from Matches. Now I just need that Blue Mago to pair this up with!
> Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage



Absolutely lovely! The colour is fantastic!


----------



## gymangel812

got a few new goodies -

ebay find - marc jacobs cutaway leather jacket:













what do you guys think of it on me? does it fit?

the rest are from my nyc weekend...





hermes cdc bracelet in blue electrique gold hw





hermes belt in blue electrique/argente





chanel white shirt (got it for $90!!! from duet consignment)





blumarine dress ($150 from same store)


----------



## jeshika

*gym*, great buys! i love the bracelet best!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Pfft. Never that. I still drink 40s for God's sake.



So long as you're still Jenny from the block


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I love it all!!!  Awesome buys!




gymangel812 said:


> got a few new goodies -
> 
> ebay find - marc jacobs cutaway leather jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think of it on me? does it fit?
> 
> the rest are from my nyc weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes cdc bracelet in blue electrique gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes belt in blue electrique/argente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel white shirt (got it for $90!!! from duet consignment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blumarine dress ($150 from same store)


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So long as you're still Jenny from the block



You have no idea.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> got a few new goodies -
> 
> ebay find - marc jacobs cutaway leather jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think of it on me? does it fit?
> 
> the rest are from my nyc weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes cdc bracelet in blue electrique gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes belt in blue electrique/argente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel white shirt (got it for $90!!! from duet consignment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blumarine dress ($150 from same store)


 
Great buys! What are your thoughts on the bleu electrique?

I'm waiting for a wallet to come in in this color but I haven't been able to see the leather in person.

Any ideas how it compares to say mykonos? Looks gorgeous in the photos!

Congrats again!


----------



## gymangel812

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Great buys! What are your thoughts on the bleu electrique?
> 
> I'm waiting for a wallet to come in in this color but I haven't been able to see the leather in person.
> 
> Any ideas how it compares to say mykonos? Looks gorgeous in the photos!
> 
> Congrats again!


thanks! i really like the color. it's bright like mykonos, but darker, more of a royal blue. it has a hint of iris to it. i'm sure you'll love it when you see it in person!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you for the kind words ladies..   now I'm on mission to find a RB mago.. lemme know if you see them please!!



gymangel812 said:


> got a few new goodies -
> 
> ebay find - marc jacobs cutaway leather jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think of it on me? does it fit?
> 
> the rest are from my nyc weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes cdc bracelet in blue electrique gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes belt in blue electrique/argente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel white shirt (got it for $90!!! from duet consignment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blumarine dress ($150 from same store)



I LOVE LOVE LOVE that MJ jacket, i want one myself especially in green.. can't believe that you scored them off ebay and they look great on you!! if you ever get tired of it........ 

love the cdc bracelet too!!


----------



## aoqtpi

gymangel812 said:


> got a few new goodies -
> 
> ebay find - marc jacobs cutaway leather jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think of it on me? does it fit?
> 
> the rest are from my nyc weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes cdc bracelet in blue electrique gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes belt in blue electrique/argente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel white shirt (got it for $90!!! from duet consignment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blumarine dress ($150 from same store)



Great buys! I esp like the H bracelet and Chanel shirt! The jacket looks a little big around the shoulders.


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Cheating on my Loubs with just a little Zanotti....

Giuseppe Zanotti Suede Platform Pumps















The color is super gorgeous in person and they are soo comfortable


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You bought my temptation shoe!! Congrats on those beauties!!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Cheating on my Loubs with just a little Zanotti....
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti Suede Platform Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is super gorgeous in person and they are soo comfortable


----------



## juicyjeans

SongbirdDiva said:


> Cheating on my Loubs with just a little Zanotti....
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti Suede Platform Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is super gorgeous in person and they are soo comfortable


 
I  Giuseppe's ~ every pair is SO comfy! That color is amazing  congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*songbird*, the zanottis are such a gorgeous, rich shade!


----------



## jenayb

SongbirdDiva said:


> Cheating on my Loubs with just a little Zanotti....
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti Suede Platform Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is super gorgeous in person and they are soo comfortable


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You bought my temptation shoe!! Congrats on those beauties!!


 
LMAO! I saw these and _immediately_ knew that *SC* would be all over this post.

*Songbird*, they are stunning. Like, to die for!


----------



## purseinsanity

You ladies are so inspiring!  Congrats all!


----------



## cts900

Everything is so beautiful.  I am embarrassed to be so far behind but I look at your pictures and am inspired to be more put together.  You are all amazing!


----------



## archygirl

Backpack arrived today from AFF and it is lovely!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> LMAO! I saw these and _immediately_ knew that *SC* would be all over this post.
> 
> *Songbird*, they are stunning. Like, to die for!



It's almost disconcerting how well you know me 

They are pretty fantastic shoes though!


----------



## raleighgoods

where did you find ariats like this?? I ride english and the only kinds i can find are the regular tall boots and the monacos (which i LOVE so nice) but these boots are so different!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know I posted about riding boots before and I sound like a broken record but third time's the charm!! I had the pair I couldn't fit into and also couldn't remove... the pair of Ariats that I got .5 smaller because I read they ran large and again couldn't fit into... and now, finally, I received my perfect size
> 
> Ariat Volant Vented Tall Boot w/ back zip (went with black on black to be a tad more traditional):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share... again


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

raleighgoods said:


> where did you find ariats like this?? I ride english and the only kinds i can find are the regular tall boots and the monacos (which i LOVE so nice) but these boots are so different!



6pm.com had a few pairs that sold out rather quickly but if you can't find a cheaper pair on eBay, you can order them directly from Ariat. They were just released in March 2011 so they are new to the market. I can't recommend them enough - they feel like sneakers with the gel soles, have vented sides so it's not too hot when riding in the summer, and there is zero break-in period. And they did their job - had I not worn them, my ankle would've been shattered. Wish you well!


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> Cheating on my Loubs with just a little Zanotti....
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti Suede Platform Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is super gorgeous in person and they are soo comfortable



This colour is unbelievable! Congrats!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> You bought my temptation shoe!! Congrats on those beauties!!





juicyjeans said:


> I  Giuseppe's ~ every pair is SO comfy! That color is amazing  congrats!





rdgldy said:


> *songbird*, the zanottis are such a gorgeous, rich shade!





jenaywins said:


> LMAO! I saw these and _immediately_ knew that *SC* would be all over this post.
> 
> *Songbird*, they are stunning. Like, to die for!





aoqtpi said:


> This colour is unbelievable! Congrats!



so much ladies


----------



## jenayb

Must be Bal season! 

My newest Balenciaga baby --


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh puuuuuppppy!!!! *Jenay*, do you feel like you are being watched? hehehehe.....

Love your Bal... do you have anything else to share with us??


----------



## jenayb

Hehe! He is forever watching his mum! 

Hehe. I will on Monday thanks to the persuasion of a very wise tpfer.


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been busy with my grandson (and behind again), so let me just say that I love and want it all!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Must be Bal season!
> 
> My newest Balenciaga baby --



It's gorgeous *J'enay*!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Some new things I got:

Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)


----------



## BattyBugs

I love your Bal, Jenay. I have two and already want another.

Gorgeous scarves, purse.


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *Batty*!


----------



## cts900

purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)



Those are stunning.



jenaywins said:


> Must be Bal season!
> 
> My newest Balenciaga baby --



Baby girl....that color is luscious.  I LOVE it for you! 



archygirl said:


> Backpack arrived today from AFF and it is lovely!



She is indeed lovely.  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *cts900*!


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Must be Bal season!
> 
> My newest Balenciaga baby --



Love this bbag!!



purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)



I'm obsessed with them too! Congrats! I love these two colour combos.


----------



## purseinsanity

hazeltt said:


> Love this bbag!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with them too! Congrats! I love these two colour combos.



Thanks hon!  I can't get enough of 'em!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you so much, sweeties!! 

*purse*, those stoles are TDF!


----------



## purseinsanity

^ Thanks hon!!


----------



## siserilla

Rainy day in Miami so I decided to go shopping at Anthropologie for some work clothes. Excuse my messy room. 







Same top with different skirt











Detail of the shirt. I love the owls!






I also picked up this bracelet at Henri Bendel


----------



## BellaShoes

*Siserilla*!! Another Bendel girl! I love HB baubles!! Your bracelet looks like my Socialite necklace, love it, nice buy!!!

*Purse*, love your new stoles...

I am ready to see *Jenay*!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Siserilla*!! Another Bendel girl! I love HB baubles!! Your bracelet looks like my Socialite necklace, love it, nice buy!!!
> 
> *Purse*, love your new stoles...
> 
> I am ready to see *Jenay*!



It is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## NANI1972

PANda_USC said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^


 
Beautiful! This brand really puts out some amazing dresses.



juicyjeans said:


> Burberry Flats


Ooooh cute!


jenaywins said:


> My new Hermes H-our.


Awsome watch!


indi3r4 said:


> I was on a hunt and finally got it overseas from Matches. Now I just need that Blue Mago to pair this up with!
> Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage


Gorgeous color!


gymangel812 said:


> got a few new goodies -
> 
> ebay find - marc jacobs cutaway leather jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think of it on me? does it fit?
> 
> the rest are from my nyc weekend...
> 
> 
> hermes cdc bracelet in blue electrique gold hw
> 
> 
> hermes belt in blue electrique/argente
> 
> 
> chanel white shirt (got it for $90!!! from duet consignment)
> 
> 
> blumarine dress ($150 from same store)


The jacket is awsome, love the quilting detial!


SongbirdDiva said:


> Cheating on my Loubs with just a little Zanotti....
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti Suede Platform Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is super gorgeous in person and they are soo comfortable


Whoa! Gorgeous!


jenaywins said:


> Must be Bal season!
> 
> My newest Balenciaga baby --


Loves it!


purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)


Wow, love them!


siserilla said:


> Rainy day in Miami so I decided to go shopping at Anthropologie for some work clothes. Excuse my messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> Same top with different skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the shirt. I love the owls!
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up this bracelet at Henri Bendel


Aswome finds!


jenaywins said:


> It is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!!!


 
Woot! Can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## purseinsanity

^ Thanks *NANI*!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> It is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!!!



Ohhhhh, very exciting.... and be forewarned... just because it's a (insert Jenay's fab new reveal here), doesn't mean it won't be highly addictive!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhhh, very exciting.... and be forewarned... just because it's a (insert Jenay's fab new reveal here), doesn't mean it won't be highly addictive!





I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried.


----------



## BellaShoes

Take it from me... they are not for the 'shopping addictive' at heart


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol! Ok maybe I should not have ventured into these waters!! If I'm not "shopping addicted," then idk who is!


----------



## purseinsanity

Love it all!




siserilla said:


> Rainy day in Miami so I decided to go shopping at Anthropologie for some work clothes. Excuse my messy room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same top with different skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the shirt. I love the owls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up this bracelet at Henri Bendel


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Hehe! He is forever watching his mum!
> 
> Hehe. I will on Monday thanks to the persuasion of a very wise tpfer.



I wonder...whatever could it be?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *Siserilla*!! Another Bendel girl! I love HB baubles!! Your bracelet looks like my Socialite necklace, love it, nice buy!!!
> 
> *Purse*, love your new stoles...
> 
> I am ready to see *Jenay*!



Thanks *Bella*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhhh, very exciting.... and be forewarned... just because it's a (insert Jenay's fab new reveal here), doesn't mean it won't be highly addictive!



Non-addictive!?  Anything but!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Lol! Ok maybe I should not have ventured into these waters!! If I'm not "shopping addicted," then idk who is!



You and me sister... we will go down this fated road together :giggles:


----------



## jenayb

Hehehehehe!


----------



## siserilla

Thanks *Bella*! This was actually my first time walking in a Bendel store. I could've done a lot more damage but I had to behave as I'm going on vacation this week. 

Thanks *Nani and Purse, *!


----------



## juicyjeans

NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful! This brand really puts out some amazing dresses.
> 
> 
> Ooooh cute!
> 
> Awsome watch!
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> The jacket is awsome, love the quilting detial!
> 
> Whoa! Gorgeous!
> 
> Loves it!
> 
> Wow, love them!
> 
> Aswome finds!
> 
> 
> Woot! Can't wait to see what it is!


 
 *NANI*


----------



## amazigrace

*purse,* I love your LV stoles.
I'm obsessed with them, too, but only
have one! So far.


----------



## juicyjeans

I've had this for a few days now and forgot to share it here! My LV Epi Small Agenda in Fawn


----------



## jenayb

Here it is -- my much anticipated new baby. I literally cannot wait for winter! :snowballs:

My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket!  
















Sorry - I know it must look weird with a maxi dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!! I love it *Jenay*!! She fits your perfectly.... isn't the leather divine! Black, right? _Gaaaaawgeous_!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, I picked up the Fuchsia Leopard Sprouse last week from LV in SF. It is from the new Fall collection, however when a rare opportunity to purchase an 'oldie' from a fabulous tPF'er... back went the Fuchsia and I present to you my ....

*BLEU NUIT*!!! 

seen here with her new family (Marron, Gris Marine)

Without Flash...

from left... marron, gris marine and bleu nuit










With Flash...


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!!! I love it *Jenay*!! She fits your perfectly.... isn't the leather divine! Black, right? _Gaaaaawgeous_!!!!



Thank you! Yes it's black and it is SO amazing!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> So, I picked up the Fuchsia Leopard Sprouse last week from LV in SF. It is from the new Fall collection, however when a rare opportunity to purchase an 'oldie' from a fabulous tPF'er... back went the Fuchsia and I present to you my ....
> 
> *BLEU NUIT*!!!
> 
> seen here with her new family (Marron, Gris Marine)
> 
> Without Flash...
> 
> from left... marron, gris marine and bleu nuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash...



ZOMG!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> Here it is -- my much anticipated new baby. I literally cannot wait for winter! :snowballs:
> 
> My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I know it must look weird with a maxi dress!


It's amazing J! And I think it actually looks super-cute with the maxi dress!


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> It's amazing J! And I think it actually looks super-cute with the maxi dress!



Oh thank you sweet pea!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Jenay*!!! 

And again, your jacket is amazing!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *Jenay*!!!
> 
> And again, your jacket is amazing!



Thank you! I love your LVs!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> I've had this for a few days now and forgot to share it here! My LV Epi Small Agenda in Fawn



Beautiful! Love the Epi ligne!




jenaywins said:


> Here it is -- my much anticipated new baby. I literally cannot wait for winter! :snowballs:
> 
> My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket!
> 
> Sorry - I know it must look weird with a maxi dress!



Soooooooooo hot! Fits you like a glove! I love your maxi dress as well.




BellaShoes said:


> So, I picked up the Fuchsia Leopard Sprouse last week from LV in SF. It is from the new Fall collection, however when a rare opportunity to purchase an 'oldie' from a fabulous tPF'er... back went the Fuchsia and I present to you my ....
> 
> *BLEU NUIT*!!!
> 
> seen here with her new family (Marron, Gris Marine)
> 
> Without Flash...
> 
> from left... marron, gris marine and bleu nuit
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash...



I am so jealous of all your LV scarves! You're so lucky! They're all totally fab


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse,* I love your LV stoles.
> I'm obsessed with them, too, but only
> have one! So far.



  Thanks *amazigrace*!


----------



## purseinsanity

juicyjeans said:


> I've had this for a few days now and forgot to share it here! My LV Epi Small Agenda in Fawn



Love this!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Here it is -- my much anticipated new baby. I literally cannot wait for winter!
> 
> My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I know it must look weird with a maxi dress!



:okay:  It looks AMAZING on you!!!  Fits you perfectly!!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> So, I picked up the Fuchsia Leopard Sprouse last week from LV in SF. It is from the new Fall collection, however when a rare opportunity to purchase an 'oldie' from a fabulous tPF'er... back went the Fuchsia and I present to you my ....
> 
> *BLEU NUIT*!!!
> 
> seen here with her new family (Marron, Gris Marine)
> 
> Without Flash...
> 
> from left... marron, gris marine and bleu nuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash...



We're twins times three!  You're obviously a woman of amazing taste!    Congrats!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

jenaywins said:


> Here it is -- my much anticipated new baby. I literally cannot wait for winter!
> 
> My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket!
> 
> Sorry - I know it must look weird with a maxi dress!


 
It's FAB  Congrats *Jenay*



BellaShoes said:


> So, I picked up the Fuchsia Leopard Sprouse last week from LV in SF. It is from the new Fall collection, however when a rare opportunity to purchase an 'oldie' from a fabulous tPF'er... back went the Fuchsia and I present to you my ....
> 
> *BLEU NUIT*!!!
> 
> seen here with her new family (Marron, Gris Marine)
> 
> Without Flash...
> 
> from left... marron, gris marine and bleu nuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash...


 
I  it! What an amazing color 



aoqtpi said:


> Beautiful! Love the Epi ligne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo hot! Fits you like a glove! I love your maxi dress as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all your LV scarves! You're so lucky! They're all totally fab


 
Thanks *aoqtpi *Epi is so much fun to mix and match!



purseinsanity said:


> Love this! Congrats!


 
*purseinsanity*


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Here it is -- my much anticipated new baby. I literally cannot wait for winter! :snowballs:
> 
> My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I know it must look weird with a maxi dress!





adorbs! and no--i wear leather jackets and maxi dresses all the time


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

AMAZING purchases everyone! 

*jenay and bella- *seriously I just die


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Here it is -- my much anticipated new baby. I literally cannot wait for winter!
> 
> My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I know it must look weird with a maxi dress!


ZOMG! I am so jelly right now I think I'm gonna explode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats! She is gorgeous!


BellaShoes said:


> So, I picked up the Fuchsia Leopard Sprouse last week from LV in SF. It is from the new Fall collection, however when a rare opportunity to purchase an 'oldie' from a fabulous tPF'er... back went the Fuchsia and I present to you my ....
> 
> *BLEU NUIT*!!!
> 
> seen here with her new family (Marron, Gris Marine)
> 
> Without Flash...
> 
> from left... marron, gris marine and bleu nuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash...


Love the LV scarf collection, congrats on your new find, beautiful!


----------



## juicyjeans

My Prada babies arrived today ~ finally a nude


----------



## anniethecat

juicyjeans said:


> My Prada babies arrived today ~ finally a nude


 
These are super cute!!   Where did you score these if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## juicyjeans

anniethecat said:


> These are super cute!!  Where did you score these if you don't mind me asking?


 
I will tell you *annie* ... but you won't believe me  LOL - No, really though they were an eBay score...and I mean SCORE ...ready??? new without box for $57 bucks!!!  <---- my face when I woke up in the morning and saw what I won them for!


----------



## anniethecat

juicyjeans said:


> I will tell you *annie* ... but you won't believe me  LOL - No, really though they were an eBay score...and I mean SCORE ...ready??? new without box for $57 bucks!!!  <---- my face when I woke up in the morning and saw what I won them for!


 
Wow...that is a screaming deal!  Great score!


----------



## aoqtpi

juicyjeans said:


> My Prada babies arrived today ~ finally a nude



They're SO PRETTY!  Congrats!







Got something to add to my Mac family. Hopefully will be here next week


----------



## juicyjeans

aoqtpi said:


> They're SO PRETTY!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got something to add to my Mac family. Hopefully will be here next week


 
Thank you again darling


----------



## sofaa

My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *


----------



## hazeltt

sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *



This colour is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## amazigrace

sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *



LOVE the YSL ring - I have one, too. Different
style, but I really love yours! Congrats!


----------



## maggiesze1

*Sofaa*~ Wow! The color of that ring is just sooo stunning!! Congrats!

Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together? 






Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:


----------



## aoqtpi

sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *



WOW that is an amazing colour, and look at that detail! 




maggiesze1 said:


> *Sofaa*~ Wow! The color of that ring is just sooo stunning!! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:



I love pink and red! And I love how you used the scarf as a strap!


----------



## icecreamom

sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *


 
GORGEOUS!


----------



## icecreamom

maggiesze1 said:


> *Sofaa*~ Wow! The color of that ring is just sooo stunning!! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:


 
Ohh my! that charm is so pretty!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Beautiful buys, ladies! There is so much amazing colour on this page!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

juicyjeans said:


> My Prada babies arrived today ~ finally a nude


 
*juicy *they are so pretty! 



sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *


 
*sofaa *I hadn't seen the azure, it is stunning!!!



maggiesze1 said:


> Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:


 
*maggie *love the color combo so fun!!


----------



## heiress-ox

maggiesze1 said:


> *Sofaa*~ Wow! The color of that ring is just sooo stunning!! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:



Gorgeous, I love how you used the scarf as a shoulder strap, I may have to steal this idea!



sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *



The colour of this is absolutely divine!


----------



## BattyBugs

Such amazing goodies! Congratulations, ladies!


----------



## jenayb

I have been SO bad, but when I saw this beauty in the NM fall book..... I couldn't help it. There were only 6 available nationwide but my SA overnighted one in from the east coast for me. I am SO in love! My first Celine!

Bordeaux Luggage

The colour was super hard to capture and the pic I took in our room is all dark! The one I took in store when I picked her up turned out much better! 

















The leather is seriously out of this world!!!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Gorgeous! I've seen this bag in different colours and it's always yum. In other news? Are we cheating on our other Celine and calling the luggage our *gasp* first? 

Lovely buys ladies! All the delicious coloured bags in here are making me re-think my dedication to just shoes.......hmmmm.



jenaywins said:


> *My new Celine*
> 
> I just walked into Barneys today at lunch, and there she was - waiting for me!





jenaywins said:


> I have been SO bad, but when I saw this beauty in the NM fall book..... I couldn't help it. There were only 6 available nationwide but my SA overnighted one in from the east coast for me. I am SO in love! *My first Celine*!
> 
> Bordeaux Luggage
> 
> The colour was super hard to capture and the pic I took in our room is all dark! The one I took in store when I picked her up turned out much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is seriously out of this world!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BijouBleu said:


> Gorgeous! I've seen this bag in different colours and it's always yum. In other news? Are we cheating on our other Celine and calling the luggage our *gasp* first?
> 
> Lovely buys ladies! All the delicious coloured bags in here are making me re-think my dedication to just shoes.......hmmmm.



LMAO!! Wow. I am such a turd bird brain. I meant to type my first Celine LUGGAGE!!


----------



## BijouBleu

Hee hee, I figured as much. I'm just feeling mischievous 




jenaywins said:


> LMAO!! Wow. I am such a turd bird brain. I meant to type my first Celine LUGGAGE!!


----------



## juicyjeans

sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *


 


maggiesze1 said:


> *Sofaa*~ Wow! The color of that ring is just sooo stunning!! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:


 


jenaywins said:


> I have been SO bad, but when I saw this beauty in the NM fall book..... I couldn't help it. There were only 6 available nationwide but my SA overnighted one in from the east coast for me. I am SO in love! My first Celine!
> 
> Bordeaux Luggage
> 
> The colour was super hard to capture and the pic I took in our room is all dark! The one I took in store when I picked her up turned out much better!
> 
> 
> The leather is seriously out of this world!!!!


 
I seriously don't know how I got so far behind in this thread! *sofaa, Maggie & Jenay* congrats on the incredible new purchases!


----------



## PANda_USC

Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^


----------



## rdgldy

*Panda, *how beautiful!!!


----------



## gymangel812

ooh i love it, panda!! what a beautiful shade of blue!



PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^



This is amazing and beautiful just like you.


----------



## amazigrace

*panda,* just gorgeous! I love the soft caviar!
Major beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

sofaa said:


> My recent purchase from matchesfashion.com... *YSL Arty Azure Ring *


I absolutely love this! do you still have the style number so I can ask them if they still have it in one of their store? I want one so bad!!


jenaywins said:


> I have been SO bad, but when I saw this beauty in the NM fall book..... I couldn't help it. There were only 6 available nationwide but my SA overnighted one in from the east coast for me. I am SO in love! My first Celine!
> 
> Bordeaux Luggage
> 
> The colour was super hard to capture and the pic I took in our room is all dark! The one I took in store when I picked her up turned out much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is seriously out of this world!!!!



bag cousins!  my sister has a medium luggage in this color and that's the only thing that stop me from purchasing one for myself.. it's gorgeous!! and that buttery leather....  



maggiesze1 said:


> *Sofaa*~ Wow! The color of that ring is just sooo stunning!! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:



love this!! 



PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^



i love the soft caviar.. gorgeous panda!!


----------



## aoqtpi

PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^



OMG Congrats! I love Chanel


----------



## phiphi

PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^



panda this is stunning! love this bag. i can totally see you rocking this bag!


----------



## archygirl

PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^


 
*drops dead*


----------



## jeshika

PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^



gorgeous, *panda*!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

My first Bal...

Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with Giant Silver Hardware in Coquelicot





More pictures here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-very-first-bal-a-reveal-699398.html


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> My first Bal...
> 
> Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with Giant Silver Hardware in Coquelicot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-very-first-bal-a-reveal-699398.html



SUCH a beautiful color! Congratulations!


----------



## gymangel812

hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:





i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:


----------



## cts900

I am hopelessly behind and did not have a chance to go back...

pretty *PANda*!!!!!!!!!!! She is almost as lovely as her owner.  The color is tremendous.   

*jesh*: Huge congrats! That is a hot color! 

*gym*: You look dynamite in every single dress.  _Day_um! If you are deciding (though you should keep them all), my very favorite is the bright blue with the deep v-neck.  It is so vibrant.


----------



## juicyjeans

PANda_USC said:


> Chanel 11A Navy Jumbo in Soft Caviar with SHW, ^_^



Great Chanel *PANda* 



jeshika said:


> My first Bal...
> 
> Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with Giant Silver Hardware in Coquelicot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-very-first-bal-a-reveal-699398.html



 *jeshika* I love it!!! I too am very close to getting my first Bal, the more I see them the closer I get! Congrats



gymangel812 said:


> hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:



I love all 4 of them  they look great on you!


----------



## laleeza

gymangel812 said:


> hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:



They're all hot! But I especially love the third and fourth ones!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

gymangel812 said:


> hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:



I think you look terrific but I agree with CTS - the blue is breathtaking. I really like #4 as well but I think it may be a weird angle because the strap looks strange. The LBD is a nice twist on a classic, too! Great buys!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Jeshika*: love the Bal. I should warn you that they are addicting!
*Panda*: the blue is gorgeous!
*Gym*: Gorgeous Double Tour. I love the 2nd & 3rd dresses on you the most.



gymangel812 said:


> hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:



I'm hopelessly behind again, so please forgive me for not commenting on every new lovely.


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> SUCH a beautiful color! Congratulations!


 thanks *SC*!!!!



cts900 said:


> *jesh*: Huge congrats! That is a hot color!



 *cts*!!!!!



juicyjeans said:


> *jeshika* I love it!!! I too am very close to getting my first Bal, the more I see them the closer I get! Congrats



 *juicy*! what are you thinking of getting? 



BattyBugs said:


> *Jeshika*: love the Bal. I should warn you that they are addicting!



 *Batty*! I am beginning to realize that! I'm already plotting my next acquisition!


----------



## juicyjeans

jeshika said:


> thanks *SC*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *cts*!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *juicy*! what are you thinking of getting?
> 
> 
> 
> *Batty*! I am beginning to realize that! I'm already plotting my next acquisition!



I've been looking at the First Bag & City bag. They are all so gorge


----------



## soleilbrun

gymangel812 said:


> hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:


 They all look great but my vote is for the 2nd and the 3rd!  You did ask which 2 to keep, right?


----------



## heiress-ox

gymangel812 said:


> hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:



I love them all, but I would keep #3 & #4, they are the most knockout IMO!


----------



## Nolia

gymangel812 said:


> hermes kelly double tour in *tosca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 4 new herve leger dresses from the outnet and would love everyone's opinion on which to keep:



The last one


----------



## jeshika

juicyjeans said:


> I've been looking at the First Bag & City bag. They are all so gorge



I love the City bag. I wonder if the First is too small... Good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I briefly forayed into Bal land with a First in Sand and Sahara - I wanted a practical nude - and they were quite small... uncomfortably so.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I briefly forayed into Bal land with a First in Sand and Sahara - I wanted a practical nude - and they were quite small... uncomfortably so.



Um no girl. Now you go back, and you get you a City.


----------



## GrRoxy

maggiesze1 said:


> *Sofaa*~ Wow! The color of that ring is just sooo stunning!! Congrats!
> 
> Here's my newly arrived Balenciaga Coquelicot GSH Hip and Neon Hot Pink Lizard Embossed Mini Mini First bag charm! Don't they look so cute together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Coq Hip with a scarf as the shoulder strap:


Only because of your second pic I would want to get this bag...  Looks great with scarf and mini bag... Even if im not fan of their bags. Lovely


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> My first Bal...
> 
> Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with Giant Silver Hardware in Coquelicot
> 
> 
> More pictures here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-very-first-bal-a-reveal-699398.html



I love it ! just gorgous !
the color is amazing
I think I may be falling in love with Bal...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hermes Mykonos Lizard Kelly Dog


----------



## amazigrace

Wow, *nakie,* I adore your H bracelet.
It's such a beautiful color, too! Having been
to Mykonos, I need something in that
gorgeous color! Congratulations, Girl!
You deserve it!


----------



## icecreamom

jeshika said:


> My first Bal...
> 
> Balenciaga Envelope Clutch with Giant Silver Hardware in Coquelicot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-very-first-bal-a-reveal-699398.html


 This.. is.. Beautiful!  (I'm trying to be good, I'm trying to be good, I'm trying to be good...ush


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazigrace said:


> Wow, *nakie,* I adore your H bracelet.
> It's such a beautiful color, too! Having been
> to Mykonos, I need something in that
> gorgeous color! Congratulations, Girl!
> You deserve it!


 
There are a lot of cute bracelets in Mykonos! I saw the new cab bracelet in this color but the KD took my breath away so I got it instead.

Thank you *amazi! *


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hermes Mykonos Lizard Kelly Dog



Fabulous colour and material! I love!


----------



## juicyjeans

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hermes Mykonos Lizard Kelly Dog



 that Hermes bracelet *naked* - That color is TDF


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hermes Mykonos Lizard Kelly Dog



That color is outrageously beautiful.  My GAWD!


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hermes Mykonos Lizard Kelly Dog



mykonooooooos!! perfection on you dear!


----------



## rdgldy

*naked*, what a stunning bracelet!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

aoqtpi said:


> Fabulous colour and material! I love!


 


juicyjeans said:


> that Hermes bracelet *naked* - That color is TDF


 


cts900 said:


> That color is outrageously beautiful. My GAWD!


 


phiphi said:


> mykonooooooos!! perfection on you dear!


 


rdgldy said:


> *naked*, what a stunning bracelet!


 
Thank you ladies for the comments. You're all so sweet!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*naked* - that bracelet is TDF...love the color, is it new?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moshi_moshi said:


> *naked* - that bracelet is TDF...love the color, is it new?


 
Thank you! It's a S/S color so if you want to snap it up I would call around.


----------



## moshi_moshi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thank you! It's a S/S color so if you want to snap it up I would call around.


 
hmm.... i wonder if it comes in a kelly stretch bracelet....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moshi_moshi said:


> hmm.... i wonder if it comes in a kelly stretch bracelet....


 
This is the only jewelry item I'm seen in the mykonos lizard. 

Haven't really seen any kelly stretches around lately but wouldn't hurt to call and check if any other bracelets came in this material.

Good luck!


----------



## moshi_moshi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is the only jewelry item I'm seen in the mykonos lizard.
> 
> Haven't really seen any kelly stretches around lately but wouldn't hurt to call and check if any other bracelets came in this material.
> 
> Good luck!


 
thanks *naked*!!  i'll stop by hermes and see my sa this weekend.  yeah i haven't really seen any kelly stretches around either... i'm wondering if they are discontinuing the style or something?


----------



## PANda_USC

*New Pants for Panda*

*J Brand Luxe Twill*


----------



## PANda_USC

New Dresses for Panda

*Julien Madonald*

















*Herve Leger*(after over a year of hunting for it in my size)


----------



## hazeltt

PANda_USC said:


> New Dresses for Panda
> 
> *Julien Madonald*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Herve Leger*(after over a year of hunting for it in my size)



Love these dresses! And I think you covered the entire J Brand range of Houlihans and colourful skinnies! Congrats on all your new purchases!


----------



## amazigrace

*panda,* congrats on *all*
your beautiful new purchases!


----------



## gymangel812

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is the only jewelry item I'm seen in the mykonos lizard.
> 
> Haven't really seen any kelly stretches around lately but wouldn't hurt to call and check if any other bracelets came in this material.
> 
> Good luck!


There if a cdc in mykonos lizard as well. It is just a lovely.


PANda_USC said:


> New Dresses for Panda
> 
> *Julien Madonald*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Herve Leger*(after over a year of hunting for it in my size)



Love the pink pants and dresses! Please post modeling pics of the dresses!!


----------



## jenayb

PANda_USC said:


> New Dresses for Panda
> 
> *Julien Madonald*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Herve Leger*(after over a year of hunting for it in my size)



I love all the detailing!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Panda! *You have amazing taste! I love your new dresses and pants, great picks all of them!!


----------



## Stephanie***

They are all beautiful!! modeling pics coming soon?

I love the blue/black one! It's my fav!



PANda_USC said:


> New Dresses for Panda
> 
> *Julien Madonald*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Herve Leger*(after over a year of hunting for it in my size)


----------



## PANda_USC

*hazeltt*, hahaha, I think so too, . They're just so darn flattering!

*amazigrace*, thank you!!

*gymangel*, hehe, hope you find some of his dresses!!!

*jenay*, same! I couldn't resist the lace, beading, whimsical-ness.

*naked*, thank you beautiful!!! Hehehe..for some reason, I imagine you in some brightly colored j brand jeans, ^_^.

*stephanie*, will post pics after I receive em(probably on fb). They were out of my size so I am gonna have to bring them to the tailors first.


----------



## archygirl

*Panda*, all the dresses are gorgeous! Just won on ebay an Armani pinstripe blazer, asymmetrical closing. Cannot wait to wear it with my new Elie Tahari white cotton skirt!


----------



## jeshika

My first Charlotte Olympias! Black Velvet Dollys


----------



## amazigrace

*archy,* love the Armani blazer! It's gorgeous.

*jeshika,* love your CO pumps, as well
They are stunning! Black velvet - yum!


----------



## juicyjeans

archygirl said:


> *Panda*, all the dresses are gorgeous! Just won on ebay an Armani pinstripe blazer, asymmetrical closing. Cannot wait to wear it with my new Elie Tahari white cotton skirt!


 
I love that blazer *archy *



jeshika said:


> My first Charlotte Olympias! Black Velvet Dollys


 
*Jeshika *your CO's are gorgey!!!


----------



## hazeltt

archygirl said:


> *Panda*, all the dresses are gorgeous! Just won on ebay an Armani pinstripe blazer, asymmetrical closing. Cannot wait to wear it with my new Elie Tahari white cotton skirt!



Great blazer!



jeshika said:


> My first Charlotte Olympias! Black Velvet Dollys



I've been thinking of getting these for the longest time! They're so beautiful! We have the same shoe size and the same taste in shoes!! Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

jeshika said:


> My first Charlotte Olympias! Black Velvet Dollys


OMG, I just love these!!! My COs are at the post office.  I cannot wait to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> My first Charlotte Olympias! Black Velvet Dollys



I love the look of these! Congrats!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I need your opinion before I make my non-CL purchase! It's between the black non-embellished version of this Jimmy choo and the embellished nude color.

I just bought these and they have been delivered from Nordstom. But I haven't even opened the box just in case I don't keep them. I had tried them on but the display pair had scuffs, so I ordered a fresh pair:







Here is the embellished version I only saw online after placing my order on the plain black ones:






So what do you think? Should I keep the black because they are more classic?

Or return the black and get the nude embellished ones because they are more special?

Or, get both? Or maybe that's just crazy. I need some outside help rationalizing LOL.


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I need your opinion before I make my non-CL purchase! It's between the black non-embellished version of this Jimmy choo and the embellished nude color.
> 
> I just bought these and they have been delivered from Nordstom. But I haven't even opened the box just in case I don't keep them. I had tried them on but the display pair had scuffs, so I ordered a fresh pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the embellished version I only saw online after placing my order on the plain black ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Should I keep the black because they are more classic?
> 
> Or return the black and get the nude embellished ones because they are more special?
> 
> Or, get both? Or maybe that's just crazy. I need some outside help rationalizing LOL.



I would get both or think which ones will get more use...  
Black are so classy but nude ones are such an eye candy! 
Such a pity, I tried Jimmy Choos but my high arch wont pass...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I need your opinion before I make my non-CL purchase! It's between the black non-embellished version of this Jimmy choo and the embellished nude color.
> 
> I just bought these and they have been delivered from Nordstom. But I haven't even opened the box just in case I don't keep them. I had tried them on but the display pair had scuffs, so I ordered a fresh pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the embellished version I only saw online after placing my order on the plain black ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Should I keep the black because they are more classic?
> 
> Or return the black and get the nude embellished ones because they are more special?
> 
> Or, get both? Or maybe that's just crazy. I need some outside help rationalizing LOL.



I like the idea of both because I think they're both beautiful.

If you can't get both, I'd lean toward the nude just because I think there are very few people who *really* look good in booties; for most others, especially for black booties if you wear them with nude legs, they shorten the legs and make them look more stumpy then they really are. (I'm not commenting on your legs in particular as I honestly don't know what you look like so please don't be offended - it's just a general comment about booties.) 

Also, I'm fairly certain you can open the box and try the shoes on and return them even if you don't like them as long as they don't look worn -- it may be the best way to tell which looks best on you anyway. HTH!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I vote for the nude ones, they are gorgeous!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks for the suggestions ladies! i think i will open up the box of the black ones and see if they still speak to me. i definitely know what you mean about the shortening effect of the black booties, so I am going to reassess!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for the suggestions ladies! i think i will open up the box of the black ones and see if they still speak to me. i definitely know what you mean about the shortening effect of the black booties, so I am going to reassess!


 
The nude ones are amazing!!
I would get those.


----------



## rdgldy

My first pair of Charlotte Olympias.  These are green eel Gretas.  This style seems to fit me CL size-wise (1/2 up from U.S.)


----------



## juicyjeans

rdgldy said:


> My first pair of Charlotte Olympias. These are green eel Gretas. This style seems to fit me CL size-wise (1/2 up from U.S.)


 
I am totally in love with these  the color and texture are amazing *rdgldy*  big congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* juicyjeans*.  I have a feeling these will not be my last pair of COs.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I need your opinion before I make my non-CL purchase! It's between the black non-embellished version of this Jimmy choo and the embellished nude color.
> 
> I just bought these and they have been delivered from Nordstom. But I haven't even opened the box just in case I don't keep them. I had tried them on but the display pair had scuffs, so I ordered a fresh pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the embellished version I only saw online after placing my order on the plain black ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Should I keep the black because they are more classic?
> 
> Or return the black and get the nude embellished ones because they are more special?
> 
> Or, get both? Or maybe that's just crazy. I need some outside help rationalizing LOL.


 
Black!!


----------



## amazigrace

*L.,* I'm in love with your CO pumps.
The green eel - TDF! I love the shape and
the color and everything about them! I
hope you love wearing them and congratulations
on a beautiful pair of shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

rdgldy said:


> My first pair of Charlotte Olympias. These are green eel Gretas. This style seems to fit me CL size-wise (1/2 up from U.S.)


 
gorgeous!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I need your opinion before I make my non-CL purchase! It's between the black non-embellished version of this Jimmy choo and the embellished nude color.
> 
> I just bought these and they have been delivered from Nordstom. But I haven't even opened the box just in case I don't keep them. I had tried them on but the display pair had scuffs, so I ordered a fresh pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the embellished version I only saw online after placing my order on the plain black ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Should I keep the black because they are more classic?
> 
> Or return the black and get the nude embellished ones because they are more special?
> 
> Or, get both? Or maybe that's just crazy. I need some outside help rationalizing LOL.



I guess I'm alone in preferring the black


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> My first pair of Charlotte Olympias.  These are green eel Gretas.  This style seems to fit me CL size-wise (1/2 up from U.S.)



They are beautiful. I love Charlotte Olympia!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Jenay,* *Dezy* and *Amazi*!!!  Think Charlotte will be a new obsession.


----------



## moshi_moshi

L - those are KILLER! In love!! I am glad i passed, they would have been too big!  Congrats they are fab on you


----------



## jeNYC

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I need your opinion before I make my non-CL purchase! It's between the black non-embellished version of this Jimmy choo and the embellished nude color.
> 
> I just bought these and they have been delivered from Nordstom. But I haven't even opened the box just in case I don't keep them. I had tried them on but the display pair had scuffs, so I ordered a fresh pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the embellished version I only saw online after placing my order on the plain black ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Should I keep the black because they are more classic?
> 
> Or return the black and get the nude embellished ones because they are more special?
> 
> Or, get both? Or maybe that's just crazy. I need some outside help rationalizing LOL.


 

though choice, i love both!  i tried the embellished one in black and it was TDF.  it also comes in purple.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks for the help everyone! 

i will post real shots when i make a decision  actually, maybe i'll take one of the black ones tonight and get your *honest* opinions on if they are flattering. i do agree nude will flatter more probably. but i would appreciate honesty on the blacks!! stay tuned..


----------



## rdgldy

I love the black ones!


----------



## amazigrace

I love the black ones, too!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

k here are two cell phone photos of the black jimmy choo booties i purchased. please be honest! i have thick skin, so if you think they are unflattering, let me know. to be honest, i see myself wearing the black with skinny jeans, and the nude with dresses. because the black cutting right across the ankle can look a bit harsh.


----------



## jenayb

LamborghiniGirl said:


> k here are two cell phone photos of the black jimmy choo booties i purchased. please be honest! i have thick skin, so if you think they are unflattering, let me know. to be honest, i see myself wearing the black with skinny jeans, and the nude with dresses. because the black cutting right across the ankle can look a bit harsh.



I really, really like them!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

LamborghiniGirl said:


> k here are two cell phone photos of the black jimmy choo booties i purchased. please be honest! i have thick skin, so if you think they are unflattering, let me know. to be honest, i see myself wearing the black with skinny jeans, and the nude with dresses. because the black cutting right across the ankle can look a bit harsh.


 
You want me to be honest?
OMG..these look really great on you!!
Fantastic!!!


----------



## Nieners

Birthday presents


----------



## aoqtpi

Nieners said:


> Birthday presents



Beautiful! Happy birthday! Who makes that dress?


----------



## rdgldy

*lamborghini*, I think the black looks wonderful on you!
*Nieners,* I love your birthday gifts.  The sandals are stunning.


----------



## wannaprada

Great purchases ladies!!  And *Lamborghinigirl*, are you crazy?!  They look amazing on you!  I love those!  Here are my second pair of YSL Tribtoo, which just arrived today, hence the crappy work background.  Sorry the pics are so big!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Nieners said:


> Birthday presents


 
Wow that dress is gorgeous!!!
Love the shoes and the necklace aswell!!!
Great gifts..Happy B'day!!!!



wannaprada said:


> Great purchases ladies!! And *Lamborghinigirl*, are you crazy?! They look amazing on you! I love those! Here are my second pair of YSL Tribtoo, which just arrived today, hence the crappy work background. Sorry the pics are so big!


 
Gorgeous..look stunning on you!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

rdgldy said:


> My first pair of Charlotte Olympias. These are green eel Gretas. This style seems to fit me CL size-wise (1/2 up from U.S.)


 
Wow!!! I love these..so sexy!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*wanna,* gorgeous YSLs. They look beautiful on you!

*lambourghini,* I agree - are you crazy? They look
beautiful on you!

*nieners*, love all your birthday gifts. Is it the dress of
the handbag or the shoes, or all 3, in the first pic. Whichever
it is, I love all three. Happy Birthday, whenever it was!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

thanks everyone for the reassurance! i am going to keep the black ones  still debating about the nudes as well


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I love the black ones as well *Lamborghini*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

New MacBook air from the boy  

11" MacBook air


----------



## amazigrace

*nakie,* you're gonna love it!
Congratulations! Great boy you have there!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Congrats Nakie!  Hes a keeper


----------



## cts900

*naked*!  looks like you found one of the good ones.  i am happy for you on all counts.  lucky man to have you!


----------



## jenayb

I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right? 

I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out... 

My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package 






I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## cts900

*j'enay*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Heck yes that is a non-CL purchase!  She is GORGEOUS!  You better put her in the thread about what the CL ladies drive, little mama.  Congrats to you in a BIG way!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Naked:* Awesome computer and even better boy! 

*jenay:* I love Acuras!  Congratulations!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks ladies! I'm so excited. 

*Duke*, I love Acuras, too. It's literally all I will drive. Hondas/Acuras are the business!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right?
> 
> I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out...
> 
> My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!



Wow you have been busy! She's a beauty! Congrats love


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Wow you have been busy! She's a beauty! Congrats love



Thanks, honey!! I'm so very excited about it!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazigrace said:


> *nakie,* you're gonna love it!
> Congratulations! Great boy you have there!!!





moshi_moshi said:


> Congrats Nakie!  Hes a keeper





cts900 said:


> *naked*!  looks like you found one of the good ones.  i am happy for you on all counts.  lucky man to have you!





Dukeprincess said:


> *Naked:* Awesome computer and even better boy!
> 
> *jenay:* I love Acuras!  Congratulations!



Thank you ladies!!! Much happier about the boy than the computer. He's amazing.


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! Much happier about the boy than the computer. He's amazing.



the boy is lucky! he's got *nakie*!  i'm so happy for you sweetie!


----------



## rdgldy

*nakie,* what a wonderful present!  He is keeper but then again, so are you!
*jenay,* how exciting!


----------



## kvjohns614

jenaywins said:


> I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right?
> 
> I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out...
> 
> My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!


 

Fabulous new shoes and a FABulous new car for a super fabulous lady!!!


----------



## jenayb

kvjohns614 said:


> Fabulous new shoes and a FABulous new car for a super fabulous lady!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Nakie* - Congratulations on your new MacBook air - it's a beauty!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right?
> 
> I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out...
> 
> My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!



nice


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New MacBook air from the boy
> 
> 11" MacBook air



love it *nakie*!!!  *B* is definitely a keeper... can't wait for us to go shopping for other things 



jenaywins said:


> I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right?
> 
> I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out...
> 
> My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!



very nice ride *jenay*!  did you get her yet, and have you been enjoying driving her yet?


----------



## carlinha

i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...

first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!! 





second is MY baby, my dream car...
BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
drove her home, top-down, yesterday!













kaya is ready to go for a spin!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## archygirl

carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!!


 
OMG carlinha, the boat and beemer are BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations on your purchases...it always feels so good to get the UHG of cars, no? My ride (seen in my siggie) is my 2nd UHG, the real one is a 1967 XKE convertible that I am purchasing as soon as my kiddies are done with college (count down is 2 years!). ENJOY!


----------



## archygirl

jenaywins said:


>


 
Congrats on your car, cannot wait to see you driving it, jenay!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New MacBook air from the boy
> 
> 11" MacBook air


 
Great mac, naked!


----------



## archygirl

chrisyam15 said:


> you want me to be honest?
> Omg..these look really great on you!!
> Fantastic!!!


 
ditto!


----------



## roussel

Wow Carla!  I'm so excited for you!  I can already see you cruising on that boat and the BMW too.  I just love the interior of your new car.  Fabulosity!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving. we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!!


 
congrats to you *C *and your hubby!!! they're both amazing!!!


----------



## carlinha

archygirl said:


> OMG carlinha, the boat and beemer are BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations on your purchases...it always feels so good to get the UHG of cars, no? My ride (seen in my siggie) is my 2nd UHG, the real one is a 1967 XKE convertible that I am purchasing as soon as my kiddies are done with college (count down is 2 years!). ENJOY!



thanks *archy*!  the car in your siggy is beautiful, what a classic!  and i can't wait for you to get your UHG of cars in 2 years!  i am sure it will be well worth the wait!



roussel said:


> Wow Carla!  I'm so excited for you!  I can already see you cruising on that boat and the BMW too.  I just love the interior of your new car.  Fabulosity!!!



thanks *roussel*!  i just had to go for the red 



moshi_moshi said:


> congrats to you *C *and your hubby!!! they're both amazing!!!



thanks *moshi*!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I love that Kaya is always in your pics somewhere - she always has that look like "Seriously Mom, ANOTHER picture?" LOL

Both are sweet rides! Hope you get a lot of chances to get in the boat now that Irene has come and gone!


----------



## jenayb

Thank you for the kind words! I picked up the new baby yesterday! 

*C*, that is one heck of a car girl! You do the dang thing!!! 

ETA: And trust me.. You'll use the heated seats. I didn't think I'd need heated seats in AZ but ummmmm... I totally use them if it gets below 70.


----------



## strsusc

so many amazing purchases ladies!  

*Carla* your DH's boat is perfection and I can just see the soles of your CLs hanging off the side as you bask in the sun! As for the BMW WOWZA!!!  I love red leather interior in sports cars 

*naked* love the mac and love the new boy who bought it for you! 

*jenay* gorgeous new Acura sweets!  can't wait to hear how it drives!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!!



That car is FAB!!!!!!!!! as is the boat but I LOVE that car. dream car


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla*, congratulations on the boat and the car!!  Both are wonderful.  Sadly, my CL red BMW convertible was pre-CL love.  I also didn't get to really enjoy either of my convertibles in NY.  You are in the perfect place for such a gorgeous car.  I do better with X drive up here, with all the fun snow we've had.


----------



## justkell

Love both your new purchases Carla!!! *swoon*!!! I am so jealous of the boat. The hubby and I love to fish as well and would love to have something like that one day. And that beemer with the red interior, ALL YOU!!! Congrats on everything, you more than deserve it!


----------



## carlinha

buzzytoes said:


> I love that Kaya is always in your pics somewhere - she always has that look like "Seriously Mom, ANOTHER picture?" LOL
> 
> Both are sweet rides! Hope you get a lot of chances to get in the boat now that Irene has come and gone!



hahahaha i know *buzzy* kaya just gives me this look like "seriously?!" 



jenaywins said:


> Thank you for the kind words! I picked up the new baby yesterday!
> 
> *C*, that is one heck of a car girl! You do the dang thing!!!
> 
> ETA: And trust me.. You'll use the heated seats. I didn't think I'd need heated seats in AZ but ummmmm... I totally use them if it gets below 70.



thanks *J*!  good to know about the car seats although i can't even imagine it right now... i'm already soaked in sweat without it (sorry for the bad visual there)



strsusc said:


> so many amazing purchases ladies!
> 
> *Carla* your DH's boat is perfection and I can just see the soles of your CLs hanging off the side as you bask in the sun! As for the BMW WOWZA!!!  I love red leather interior in sports cars



thanks *strsusc*!  you just gave me a great idea for an action shot! 



LouboutinHottie said:


> That car is FAB!!!!!!!!! as is the boat but I LOVE that car. dream car



thanks *louboutinhottie*!



rdgldy said:


> *Carla*, congratulations on the boat and the car!!  Both are wonderful.  Sadly, my CL red BMW convertible was pre-CL love.  I also didn't get to really enjoy either of my convertibles in NY.  You are in the perfect place for such a gorgeous car.  I do better with X drive up here, with all the fun snow we've had.



thanks *L*!  ooohhh i bet you looked hot in your red convertible!  and i agree, i was always an SUV girl growing up in the NE, just more practical for the weather!  it feels weird to be so low on the ground now.



justkell said:


> Love both your new purchases Carla!!! *swoon*!!! I am so jealous of the boat. The hubby and I love to fish as well and would love to have something like that one day. And that beemer with the red interior, ALL YOU!!! Congrats on everything, you more than deserve it!



thanks *justkell*!  i hope you guys get your boat too!  DH is just itching to go out fishing, so we can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> thanks *J*! good to know about the car seats although i can't even imagine it right now... i'm already soaked in sweat without it (sorry for the bad visual there)


 
Did you also get the air conditioned (ventilated or whatever they call it) seats? Great for hot buns on a hot day.


----------



## regeens

*Naked*, better not let go of that boy! He did very well...With your present and with you!

*Carlinha*, such well-deserved purchases. I know how hard both of you and DH have worked for these rides. They're beautiful!!!! Now, get those doggies for Kaya and let's us girls go for a ride!


----------



## rdgldy

"thanks L! ooohhh i bet you looked hot in your red convertible! and i agree, i was always an SUV girl growing up in the NE, just more practical for the weather! it feels weird to be so low on the ground now."

Mine is actually a sedan.  They started making 3 and 5 series sedans in x drive several years ago.  Just switches into 4WD when it needs to.  I love it!!


----------



## amazigrace

carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!!



*carla,* OMG, I can't tell you how excited I am for you! The boat - swoon! I love boats and this boat is a true beauty. Tell *J* he's a lucky man to you onboard (even though I'm sure he already know this!)

The Beemer? Now that's a car worth posting here, even though you say you never post here! HOW GORGEOUS! I LOVE the red interior - how appropriate for you! She's a beautiful, beautiful car and I'm just happy as punch for you! You'll LOVE the heated seats, even in Florida. I use mine all the time, here in bum-f**k Oklahoma! And Kaya sitting there is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!! If that's your house in the background, it's gorgeous, too. I love it! God knows you deserve both of these beauties in your life! Congratulations, my friend!


----------



## carlinha

jenaywins said:


> Did you also get the air conditioned (ventilated or whatever they call it) seats? Great for hot buns on a hot day.



would you believe that BMW doesn't even have ventilated seats as an option for the 3 series (only 5 and up)?!  those germans, they're obsessed with staying warm, not comprehending that perhaps people from other parts of the world may be obsessed with staying COOL!



regeens said:


> *Carlinha*, such well-deserved purchases. I know how hard both of you and DH have worked for these rides. They're beautiful!!!! Now, get those doggies for Kaya and let's us girls go for a ride!



heheheee i will *R*!!!  thanks maybe we can go for a spin when you come visit me 



rdgldy said:


> Mine is actually a sedan.  They started making 3 and 5 series sedans in x drive several years ago.  Just switches into 4WD when it needs to.  I love it!!



ooohhh i didn't know that!  that's cool and 4WD is a must have for the snow!



amazigrace said:


> *carla,* OMG, I can't tell you how excited I am for you! The boat - swoon! I love boats and this boat is a true beauty. Tell *J* he's a lucky man to you onboard (even though I'm sure he already know this!)
> 
> The BMW? Now that's a car worth posting here, even though you say you never post here! HOW GORGEOUS! I LOVE the red interior - how appropriate for you! She's a beautiful, beautiful car and I'm just happy as punch for you! God knows you deserve both of these beauties in your life! Congratulations, my friend!



thanks so much *amazigrace*!


----------



## phiphi

*C*! i'm thrilled for you and J with these additions!! enjoy them in good health - i can't wait to see action shots of you on land and at sea!! congratulations C.. all that hard work and patience has yielded great rewards!! 

this is the week for new cars!! i picked up mine last week! vroom vroom!


----------



## amazigrace

*phi,* good for you! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!
Did you get all the 'packages'???


----------



## archygirl

phiphi said:


> *C*! i'm thrilled for you and J with these additions!! enjoy them in good health - i can't wait to see action shots of you on land and at sea!! congratulations C.. all that hard work and patience has yielded great rewards!!
> 
> this is the week for new cars!! i picked up mine last week! vroom vroom!


 
CONGRATS to you *phiphi*! Photos????
AND, heated seats are da bomb! my '97 Xj6L has them, and last winter was the first time EVER my butt was not cold in NJ while driving! It does get cold in FLA, right, I mean, 65 is cold...


----------



## rilokiley

Congrats on the new rides, ladies!


*jenay*- love the Acura!  My parents have the 2008 TL Type S, and it's so much fun to drive 

*carlinha*- wow, what a beauty!  DH is sitting next to me right now, and he keeps asking to see pics of your car   He's been lusting after a BMW, and he really likes the red interior.  He asked, "Can you ask Carla to post pics of the interior?? "


----------



## justkell

carlinha said:


> would you believe that BMW doesn't even have ventilated seats as an option for the 3 series (only 5 and up)?!  those germans, they're obsessed with staying warm, not comprehending that perhaps people from other parts of the world may be obsessed with staying COOL!




Believe me Carla, you're not missing much. To me, air conditioned seats are way overated. I have them in my yukon denali and a) you can really only feel the cool on bare skin and b) it just feels like you're sitting in a wet spot. Heated seats on the other hand, definitely a wonderful invention. And if the steering wheel is heated, even better! I never saw the point of a heated steering wheel until I got my denali. I turned that baby on all winter. Loved it.


----------



## jenayb

strsusc said:


> so many amazing purchases ladies!
> 
> *Carla* your DH's boat is perfection and I can just see the soles of your CLs hanging off the side as you bask in the sun! As for the BMW WOWZA!!!  I love red leather interior in sports cars
> 
> *naked* love the mac and love the new boy who bought it for you!
> 
> *jenay* gorgeous new Acura sweets!  can't wait to hear how it drives!



Thank you honey!! It is SO smooth.  



phiphi said:


> *C*! i'm thrilled for you and J with these additions!! enjoy them in good health - i can't wait to see action shots of you on land and at sea!! congratulations C.. all that hard work and patience has yielded great rewards!!
> 
> this is the week for new cars!! i picked up mine last week! vroom vroom!



Wow!!! Three new cars in one week!!!! Pics please!! 



rilokiley said:


> Congrats on the new rides, ladies!
> 
> 
> *jenay*- love the Acura!  My parents have the 2008 TL Type S, and it's so much fun to drive
> 
> *carlinha*- wow, what a beauty!  DH is sitting next to me right now, and he keeps asking to see pics of your car   He's been lusting after a BMW, and he really likes the red interior.  He asked, "Can you ask Carla to post pics of the interior?? "



OMG, love the Type S!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*phi*, congrats on your new car too!! So many good things this week!


----------



## phiphi

amazigrace said:


> *phi,* good for you! Can't wait to hear all about it!!! Did you get all the 'packages'???





archygirl said:


> CONGRATS to you *phiphi*! Photos????
> AND, heated seats are da bomb! my '97 Xj6L has them, and last winter was the first time EVER my butt was not cold in NJ while driving! It does get cold in FLA, right, I mean, 65 is cold...





jenaywins said:


> Wow!!! Three new cars in one week!!!! Pics please!!





rdgldy said:


> *phi*, congrats on your new car too!! So many good things this week!



thank you ladies! i'm thrilled - been pretty good with being pragmatic on this one given all the driving i do with my commute. it's an adorable new VW turbo diesel jetta. i'm geeking out with the features and mostly the fuel efficiency!!  here she is - sorry for the bb picture - i snapped that when i brought her home:


----------



## rdgldy

*phi*, I love the car!!  We are big VW fans here.  My son is on #3, and my daughter on #2!!


----------



## amazigrace

*phi,* I love it! Such a great car for you! My
hubby bought the first turbo-diesel Mercedes ever
made, and it was awesome. I think you'll love
driving it to work and back! It's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*C*- I'm sooo happy for you! All of your dreams are coming true! First, the gorgeous boat and the beautiful BMW! They're perfect for you! Couldn't be happier for you, my dear friend!

*P!!!*- VW Cousins!!   Your new car is soooooo cute! I need to get my butt up to Canadia so we can tool around in the car together! I think it can probably hold a lot of Lacoste puffy jackets!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies!!! My email has been blowing UP with non-CL purchases so I thought I would stop by to see what all the hubbub was about.....

HOLY SMOKES!

*Naked*, fantastic new Mac... lucky girl and even luckier boy 

*Jenay*, your new car is amazing... love the sleek lines, drive safe and enjoy!

*Carlinha*... wait, 'hot as hades' state? Aren't you still in Nor Cal? Either way, gorgeous new life additions... use them both in fabulous health!


----------



## jenayb

phiphi said:


> thank you ladies! i'm thrilled - been pretty good with being pragmatic on this one given all the driving i do with my commute. it's an adorable new VW turbo diesel jetta. i'm geeking out with the features and mostly the fuel efficiency!!  here she is - sorry for the bb picture - i snapped that when i brought her home:



OMG! I love it! that colour is SO pretty!


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> *phi*, I love the car!! We are big VW fans here. My son is on #3, and my daughter on #2!!


 
thank you *L*! they're smart, those kids of yours - just like their mom!!! 



amazigrace said:


> *phi,* I love it! Such a great car for you! My
> hubby bought the first turbo-diesel Mercedes ever made, and it was awesome. I think you'll love driving it to work and back! It's beautiful. Congrats!


 
thank you *amazi*! she's super peppy too, so speed-wise, no complaints! the turbo diesels are really great - i can see why your hubby got it! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *P!!!*- VW Cousins!!   Your new car is soooooo cute! I need to get my butt up to Canadia so we can tool around in the car together! I think it can probably hold a lot of Lacoste puffy jackets!!


 
woot woot! thank you *nakie*!there is plenty of room here in canadia for you, so i expect you here soon! i'll dust off my puffy jacket!!! i hope it will be around 115 F so we can wear them. :lolots:



jenaywins said:


> OMG! I love it! that colour is SO pretty!


 
thank you *jenay*!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

congrats on the new whips *Jenay, Carli, and Phi*!


----------



## carlinha

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE FOR YOUR KIND WORDS!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> *Carlinha*... wait, 'hot as hades' state? Aren't you still in Nor Cal? Either way, gorgeous new life additions... use them both in fabulous health!



hehe i moved already didn't you know 



phiphi said:


> thank you ladies! i'm thrilled - been pretty good with being pragmatic on this one given all the driving i do with my commute. it's an adorable new VW turbo diesel jetta. i'm geeking out with the features and mostly the fuel efficiency!!  here she is - sorry for the bb picture - i snapped that when i brought her home:



i  your new car *P*!!!  it's so awesome!  great color too!  and you can't beat the mileage!


----------



## Dessye

phiphi said:


> thank you ladies! i'm thrilled - been pretty good with being pragmatic on this one given all the driving i do with my commute. it's an adorable new VW turbo diesel jetta. i'm geeking out with the features and mostly the fuel efficiency!!  here she is - sorry for the bb picture - i snapped that when i brought her home:



Woohoo P!!! Congrats on a beautiful car!


----------



## Dessye

carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1474821&stc=1&d=1314631951[/IMG
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  Wowzers :amazed:  you and hub are lucky to live in a place with great diving. I'm jealous!! And I have no words for your car. She is a beauty. Red interior * sigh*


----------



## Dessye

Jenay. Congrats on your new car. She's a beauty 

Naked. Congrats on your Mac Book Air!! Lucky!


----------



## cts900

*car *and* phi*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  These are both beauties and suit your personalities so perfectly.  I could not be happier for you two and *j*.  This car bonanza is so fun to watch!


----------



## PetitColibri

My 1st time posting in this thread

My First Balenciaga (new to me) !











I'm in love


----------



## jeshika

PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love



So Pretty! Congrats, *PC*! What color is this?


----------



## jeshika

I too have been bit by the Bal bug!

I loved my coquelicot EC so much...





I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW! 





Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!

Dark Night Twiggy










And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)

New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!










Ok done. for now.


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love


 


jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> 
> I loved my coquelicot EC so much...
> 
> 
> I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW!
> 
> 
> Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> Dark Night Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)
> 
> New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok done. for now.


 
Dang!! It's a Balenciaga Hay-Day!! 

Love them!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage

It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.



SO PRETTY!!!!! I love the braided zipper pull....


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> So Pretty! Congrats, *PC*! What color is this?



I would love to know 
the seller told me it was 2008 but not the color and I don't have the tags !
I posted in the Bal section : it could be electric blue but to be confirmed...


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Dang!! It's a Balenciaga Hay-Day!!
> 
> Love them!!!!!!!



 *jenay*!


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> Ok done. for now.





jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.



lovely bags girls ! 
can't wait to have a Bal in any color I love 
(I'm bad I'm already waiting for my second preloved one !)


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Dang!! It's a Balenciaga Hay-Day!!
> 
> Love them!!!!!!!



thanks J


----------



## nillacobain

Congrats ladies on all your new purchases! Loving them all.


----------



## carlinha

PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) !
> 
> 
> I'm in love



congrats *petit* she's gorgeous!!  is it the atlantique!  what a beautiful blue



jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> 
> I loved my coquelicot EC so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> Dark Night Twiggy
> 
> And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)
> 
> New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!
> 
> 
> Ok done. for now.



OH MY!    love your new bal additions *jeshika*!  i understand the coquelicot obsession completely!



jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.



beautiful *jenay*, i love the braided tassel also


----------



## jeshika

carlinha said:


> OH MY!    love your new bal additions *jeshika*!  i understand the coquelicot obsession completely!



 *C*! it's the most FAB red!!!!  i love your new car btw... if only i could drive...


----------



## beagly911

Ok, here's my newest purchase - influenced by megt10...my first DVF, one more shipping today and two more are being bid on ebay.  Absolutely loved the pattern on this dress!






Mod pics coming soon!


----------



## amazigrace

*jeshika,* I'm going to steal your coq EC!
Seriously, I was trying to find one last night on
bal.com. It's gorgeous! And congrats on all the
other great bags!


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love


 ok, this one could take me to the bag-side!!


----------



## beagly911

jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> 
> I loved my coquelicot EC so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> Dark Night Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)
> 
> New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok done. for now.


Lovely!!!


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.


 
OMG!!   What WON'T it go with??? Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> OMG!!   What WON'T it go with??? Gorgeous!



Thanks girl! I know I'm so excited to carry it! 

Love your new DVF!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Welcome to the darkside, *beagly.* Once you buy DVF, you won't stop! 

Omg, that Celine!  *jenay* I am all kinds of jealous. 

*jeshika:* Your B-bags are stunning!


----------



## carlinha

jeshika said:


> *C*! it's the most FAB red!!!!  i love your new car btw... if only i could drive...



WHAT!!!  can't drive?!  oh well i don't blame ya living in NYC... i didn't learn how to drive until i left to go to med school, at the age of 23!  to be honest i very rarely drive now anyway... DH is driving my new car more than me


----------



## MadameElle

jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> 
> I loved my coquelicot EC so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> Dark Night Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)
> 
> New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok done. for now.



Jessssshhhhhikaaaaa....I love you coquelicots!!!  Both the EC SHW and City RGGH.  You're killing me with your reveals.  I was wanting the coq in city RGGH but the longer strap of the velo was better for me.  Congrats!!!


----------



## MadameElle

carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!!



Congrats C-both on the your DH boat and your BMW!!!  I love the red interior.


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Welcome to the darkside, *beagly.* Once you buy DVF, you won't stop!
> 
> Omg, that Celine!  *jenay* I am all kinds of jealous.
> 
> *jeshika:* Your B-bags are stunning!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New MacBook air from the boy
> 11" MacBook air


 
*Naked*, your boy is a keeper!!!
You got a very nice gift..Congrats!!!



jenaywins said:


> I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right?
> 
> I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out...
> 
> My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!


 
Wow babe!!! Nice ride!!!!
Gorgeous!!!



carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases... so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving. we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday! kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> thanks for letting me share!!!


 
Wow* Carla!!!* Your new car is amazing!!!
The interior colour is stunning 
Kaya seems to really like your new car 
Congrats to your DH aswell, Love the boat!!!



phiphi said:


> thank you ladies! i'm thrilled - been pretty good with being pragmatic on this one given all the driving i do with my commute. it's an adorable new VW turbo diesel jetta. i'm geeking out with the features and mostly the fuel efficiency!! here she is - sorry for the bb picture - i snapped that when i brought her home:


 
Very gorgeous car *Phi!!!*
I really like the colour!!!



PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) !
> I'm in love


 
Gorgeous..Congrats!!!



jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> 
> I loved my coquelicot EC so much...
> I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW!
> Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> Dark Night Twiggy
> And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)
> 
> New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!
> Ok done. for now.


 
Wow babe!!!!!! The Twiggys are TDF!!!!
Especially the Ruby one!!!
The colours are soo yummy...just amazing!!!!!



jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.


 
Babe..Love your new Celine Luggage!!
No, actually I'm deeply in Love!!! 



beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's my newest purchase - influenced by megt10...my first DVF, one more shipping today and two more are being bid on ebay. Absolutely loved the pattern on this dress!
> Mod pics coming soon!


 
Very nice dress!!!
Can't wait to see mod pics!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

nillacobain said:


> Congrats ladies on all your new purchases! Loving them all.





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Gorgeous..Congrats!!!


 
thanks ladies 
I'm so proud since this is the firts time I get a Bal and I love her so much ! the color is tdf and changes with the lightning it's amazing ! and leather is so soft



beagly911 said:


> ok, this one could take me to the bag-side!!



ha ha ! you should take the plunge you won't regret it I swear !


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> So Pretty! Congrats, *PC*! What color is this?






carlinha said:


> congrats *petit* she's gorgeous!!  is it the atlantique!  what a beautiful blue



so I had confirmation from the Bal section on tpf, the color is blue electric from 2008


----------



## surlygirl

I am loving all the new purchases! macbooks and balenciagas and shiny new automobiles! I'll take one of each, please. 

... and a boat! *carlinha *- what an amazing purchase for you and your hubby! and I love the color combo of your new car. so unique and so perfectly your style.


----------



## chloe speaks

oh I am loving it all! I love all the pretty cars, boats and computers. who says that all we Loubinistas ever think about are CLs :giggles:

i'm over here on the dark Bal side saying HI to all the new purchasers of Bal. I love my new *Cocquelicot Town*...


----------



## Louboufan

Love it Carlinha! You totally deserve t!


carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## phiphi

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> congrats on the new whips *Jenay, Carli, and Phi*!


 
thank you choco!



Dessye said:


> Woohoo P!!! Congrats on a beautiful car!


 
thanks *B*!! 



cts900 said:


> *car *and* phi*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These are both beauties and suit your personalities so perfectly. I could not be happier for you two and *j*. This car bonanza is so fun to watch!


 
*C* - you always make me feel so good! thank you dear friend.



PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) ! I'm in love


 
gorgeous *petit*! congratulations! 



jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> 
> I loved my coquelicot EC so much...
> 
> I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW!  Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> Dark Night Twiggy
> 
> And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)
> 
> New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!
> 
> Ok done. for now.


 




jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.


 
adorable!! i really like the tassel too! 



beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's my newest purchase - influenced by megt10...my first DVF, one more shipping today and two more are being bid on ebay. Absolutely loved the pattern on this dress! Mod pics coming soon!


 
congratulations on your first DVF!!! can't wait to see outfit pics, *beagly*!



ChrisyAM15 said:


> Very gorgeous car *Phi!!! *I really like the colour!!!


 
thank you chrisy! 



chloe speaks said:


> oh I am loving it all! I love all the pretty cars, boats and computers. who says that all we Loubinistas ever think about are CLs :giggles: i'm over here on the dark Bal side saying HI to all the new purchasers of Bal. I love my new *Cocquelicot Town*...


 
*chloe - *we need pics!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

chloe speaks said:


> oh I am loving it all! I love all the pretty cars, boats and computers. who says that all we Loubinistas ever think about are CLs :giggles:
> 
> i'm over here on the dark Bal side saying HI to all the new purchasers of Bal. I love my new *Cocquelicot Town*...



Hi yourself


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.



Wow that is absolutely gorgeous! congrats J.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

So kept forgetting to post this, had it for about a month now.

Wallet for my Step dad that was added to the "family's family of LV" KWIM? lmfao









And a Ebene NF for me


----------



## rdgldy

My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future.  Maybe something bright for spring??


----------



## GrRoxy

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future.  Maybe something bright for spring??



Great bag! I had occasion see them in some Celine stores and leather feels so nice... Enjoy ur beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## phiphi

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future. Maybe something bright for spring??


 
*L* - what a beauty! i love this - classic and elegant!! congrats!

(and yes, maybe something nice and bright for spring too)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future. Maybe something bright for spring??


 
YAY!! You got a new bag!! Huge congrats, I LOVE it!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future. Maybe something bright for spring??


 
OMG I love it so much! I want a black Mini soooo bad!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Rdgldy - LOVE it!! congrats!  Makes me want the yellow one you posted on FB


----------



## strsusc

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future.  Maybe something bright for spring??



oh *rdgldy *that bag is just yummy!!!  Looks great on you babe!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you, *GrRoxy, Jenay, Phi, Strsusc* and* Kara.*
It is more structured than my usual choices, but I really like it a lot.  It is quite big too for something called a mini.
*Jenay,* didn't I see a black one in one of your pictures?


----------



## rdgldy

*H.*, I didn't see your post.  Thanks!  The citrine is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future.  Maybe something bright for spring??



So lovely.  I adore her.



beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's my newest purchase - influenced by megt10...my first DVF, one more shipping today and two more are being bid on ebay.  Absolutely loved the pattern on this dress!
> 
> Mod pics coming soon!



Cannot wait to see your mod pics.  Great choice!



jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.



You are just too fabulous, my friend.  I realize I am much older than you but I think I want to be you when I grow up.  



jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!



I can only say .



PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) !



I am OBSESSED with this color.  Delicious!


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> You are just too fabulous, my friend. I realize I am much older than you but I think I want to be you when I grow up.


 
 Oh honey, how I  you.

You are NOT much older than me. Trust me.


----------



## amazigrace

*l,* yippeeeeeee! I LOVE the Celine! I'm SO glad you made
the decision for this. I think you'll love the structure of it, and it's
a fabulous addition to your already incredible handbag collection!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> Thank you, *GrRoxy, Jenay, Phi, Strsusc* and* Kara.*
> It is more structured than my usual choices, but I really like it a lot.  It is quite big too for something called a mini.
> *Jenay,* didn't I see a black one in one of your pictures?





Hmm. You may be thinking of my Bordeaux honestly. The pic I took of it next to my Phantom makes it look very dark... I was actually thinking it looked black when I posted the pic of it.  

Regarding the sizing and it being called a Mini, I agree! When I got my first Mini I thought it was the Medium! Now THAT is a big bag!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ And ummm speaking of Celine... I am SUCH a bad bird. 

Mini Luggage in Citrine


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous in citrine!!!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> Gorgeous in citrine!!!



Thank you! I hope I can pull off yellow, hehe!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you *amazi* and *cts*!  Another slippery slope, I think


----------



## amazigrace

*l,* let's not talk about slippery slopes, okay?


----------



## ShoeNoob

rdgldy said:


> *phi*, I love the car!!  We are big VW fans here.  My son is on #3, and my daughter on #2!!



Oooh yay, another VW family! I'm on my 3rd, my mom had 4 in her lifetime before she stopped driving, they're wonderful!


----------



## rdgldy

amazigrace said:


> *l,* let's not talk about slippery slopes, okay?


What did you do????


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> ^^ And ummm speaking of Celine... I am SUCH a bad bird.
> 
> Mini Luggage in Citrine


----------



## purseinsanity

Love this!!



LouboutinHottie said:


> So kept forgetting to post this, had it for about a month now.
> 
> Wallet for my Step dad that was added to the "family's family of LV" KWIM? lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Ebene NF for me


----------



## purseinsanity

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future.  Maybe something bright for spring??



We're twins!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PetitColibri said:


> My 1st time posting in this thread
> 
> My First Balenciaga (new to me) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love



What color is this!?  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

What a haul!!  Congrats!!



jeshika said:


> I too have been bit by the Bal bug!
> 
> I loved my coquelicot EC so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got myself a coquelicot city in Giant RG HW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was free shipping... I thought... oooh, I just wanted to see a twiggy IRL... when it arrived, i decided it was LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> Dark Night Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by now you probably know that my fav color is red... and i decided that the Twiggy was my favorite shape (City is a close 2nd)
> 
> New to Me Twiggy in Ruby from a lovely tPFer on Bonanza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok done. for now.


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> My New Celine Nude Phantom Luggage
> 
> It is slightly darker IRL... Such a tough colour to photograph.



Wow wow wow!


----------



## purseinsanity

beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's my newest purchase - influenced by megt10...my first DVF, one more shipping today and two more are being bid on ebay.  Absolutely loved the pattern on this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics coming soon!



Love this!


----------



## PetitColibri

purseinsanity said:


> What color is this!?  It's gorgeous!!!



thanks so much  and thanks to every one I didn't quote too !
color is electric blue 2008 !
I love it so much !
Already waiting for my second pre-loved Bal


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New MacBook air from the boy
> 
> 11" MacBook air



Perfect!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

rdgldy said:


> My Celine luggage mini in smooth black leather-this is such a great bag, and I see more in my future. Maybe something bright for spring??


 


jenaywins said:


> ^^ And ummm speaking of Celine... I am SUCH a bad bird.
> 
> Mini Luggage in Citrine


 
Wow!!!! Fantastic!!!!
Big Congrats *Jenay* and *rdgldy!!!*


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right?
> 
> I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out...
> 
> My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!



Wow girl!!!  You are on a roll!!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! I hope I can pull off yellow, hehe!



of course you can ! you can pull off everything 
love your new bag !


----------



## PetitColibri

cts900 said:


> So lovely.  I adore her.
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to see your mod pics.  Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> You are just too fabulous, my friend.  I realize I am much older than you but I think I want to be you when I grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only say .
> 
> 
> 
> I am OBSESSED with this color.  Delicious!



thanks Cts


----------



## jenayb

Thank you dolls!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> ^^ And ummm speaking of Celine... I am SUCH a bad bird.
> 
> Mini Luggage in Citrine



Pretty!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

*Marni Bag*


----------



## rdgldy

Love the Marni!!


----------



## amazigrace

*chrisy,* such a beautiful bag. Congratulations!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

rdgldy said:


> Love the Marni!!


 


amazigrace said:


> *chrisy,* such a beautiful bag. Congratulations!!


 
Thank you


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> ^^ And ummm speaking of Celine... I am SUCH a bad bird.
> 
> Mini Luggage in Citrine



I love it when you are bad, little bird.  That color is AWESOME!  



ChrisyAM15 said:


> *Marni Bag*



Beautiful bag.  You are going to get so much wear out of her!


----------



## jenayb

ChrisyAM15 said:


> *Marni Bag*



OMG babe!!!!!  



cts900 said:


> I love it when you are bad, little bird.  That color is AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag.  You are going to get so much wear out of her!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

cts900 said:


> Beautiful bag. You are going to get so much wear out of her!


 
Thanks alot hun 



jenaywins said:


> OMG babe!!!!!


----------



## siserilla

I'm so behind on this thread. Wonderful buys everyone!

I bought this dress from All Saints for my birthday last night. I can't wait to wear it!

http://www.us.allsaints.com/women/dresses/emb-python-dress/sepia|-gold/wdl099-2854

Now I have to find a pair of shoes to go with it.


----------



## rdgldy

*sis*, just gorgeous.  I love All Saints!
What shoes do you have in mind?


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> I am SO excited. This is a non-CL purchase, right?
> 
> I have been lusting and coveting since the body changes came out...
> 
> My 2012 Acura TL Advance Package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pick her up tomorrow!!!!!



OH MY!  What an incredibly sexy car!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> New MacBook air from the boy
> 
> 11" MacBook air



You have a great boy! I just got the 13" Air myself and I love how much lighter it is than my Pro!


----------



## jenayb

aoqtpi said:


> OH MY!  What an incredibly sexy car!



Thank you!!! I absolutely lurrrrrrve her!!!


----------



## siserilla

rdgldy said:


> *sis*, just gorgeous.  I love All Saints!
> What shoes do you have in mind?



Thank you! All Saints has become one of my favorite stores.

As for the shoes, I'm not sure. I haven't started looking yet but I was thinking either something black or gold? What do you suggest??


----------



## aoqtpi

carlinha said:


> i never normally post on this thread, but i am just bursting at the seams with these two major life purchases...  so i just had to share...
> 
> first up is my hubby's major baby and dream...
> Pursuit Offshore 3070 - he's big into fishing and we both love boating and scuba diving.  we are so excited to finally get her this week (last minute work being done on her now) and get her in the water!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second is MY baby, my dream car...
> BMW 335is convertible, titanium silver with coral red leather interior (my fave part! )... it came with the convenience package and premium package, as well as heated seats (which i seriously do not need in my hot-as-hades state)
> drove her home, top-down, yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaya is ready to go for a spin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!!



Literally speechless. They're both stunning. Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

siserilla said:


> Thank you! All Saints has become one of my favorite stores.
> 
> As for the shoes, I'm not sure. I haven't started looking yet but I was thinking either something black or gold? What do you suggest??


I think either would be lovely.  I'd keep the style pretty simple though-the dress kind of speaks for itself!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

so many new goodies ladies, congrats to you all!!!!

*Jenay- *all of your Celines are gorgeous!!!! I FINALLY have my first one on the way! Can't wait to share!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> so many new goodies ladies, congrats to you all!!!!
> 
> *Jenay- *all of your Celines are gorgeous!!!! I FINALLY have my first one on the way! Can't wait to share!!!!!


 
Thanks babe!! I seriously haven't fallen in love with a handbag the way I have with Celine in a long time. It is a nice feeling.  

I REALLY cannot wait to see yours!!!!

ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe!! I seriously haven't fallen in love with a handbag the way I have with Celine in a long time. It is a nice feeling.
> 
> I REALLY cannot wait to see yours!!!!
> 
> ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.



Nice! Lovely bag jenay!


----------



## skislope15

did you buy a new celine for everyday of the week? 



jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe!! I seriously haven't fallen in love with a handbag the way I have with Celine in a long time. It is a nice feeling.
> 
> I REALLY cannot wait to see yours!!!!
> 
> ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.


----------



## jenayb

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Nice! Lovely bag jenay!


 
Thank you!!!!!



skislope15 said:


> did you buy a new celine for everyday of the week?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe!! I seriously haven't fallen in love with a handbag the way I have with Celine in a long time. It is a nice feeling.
> 
> I REALLY cannot wait to see yours!!!!
> 
> ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.


 
OMG!! Pure Perfection!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe!! I seriously haven't fallen in love with a handbag the way I have with Celine in a long time. It is a nice feeling.
> 
> I REALLY cannot wait to see yours!!!!
> 
> ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.



*jenay *you have been a naughty birdie!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *jenay *you have been a naughty birdie!!!!!


 

** birdie spank! **


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe!! I seriously haven't fallen in love with a handbag the way I have with Celine in a long time. It is a nice feeling.
> 
> I REALLY cannot wait to see yours!!!!
> 
> ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.



Lovely bag Jenay, I am in love with the Celine Phantom Luggage, I'm trying to decide on the right colour


----------



## jenayb

heiress-ox said:


> Lovely bag Jenay, I am in love with the Celine Phantom Luggage, I'm trying to decide on the right colour



Violet.


----------



## rdgldy

jeez*, jenay*-are there any Celines left for the rest of the population???


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> jeez*, jenay*-are there any Celines left for the rest of the population???




Hehhehe


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## Elsie87

Found this *vintage Chanel flap in chocolate brown lambskin* last week:


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*, I believe I already said it but worth another.... _whewwweeeee, she's pretty_! *whistling*

*elsie*, your vintage Chanel is fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

It's been a while since I posted but this is a goodie.... 

So two weeks ago, my SA at NM in San Francisco sent me a text saying he has located one Celine... all he knew is it was Black, smooth or pebbly not sure.. do I want to grab it?

YESSSSSSS! He grabbed it for me and she was on her way.. albeit with the Labor Day holiday on approach, FEDEX ground would take a couple weeks.

As for texture, SA said most likely it was Pebbly/Grainy as he had not heard of any smooth out there for ages. 

As it goes, I have been refreshing tracking for two weeks.. anxiously waiting for Tuesday to arrive.

This morning, two days early, I glance out front and there is a giant box on my porch, she was out there in the cold all night!

I grabbed the box, slammed the door... opened it and what I found was...... 

_*Introducing my Black Smooth Mini*_ 

Thanks for letting me share....


----------



## rdgldy

congrats,* Bella*!!  Twinnie!!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!! Thanks rdgldy! 

So, how do you store yours aside from dustbag? Flat or stuffed? Standing or lying down?


----------



## rdgldy

Mine is currently standing,in the dustbag, stuffed.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.


 
loving the smooth black more and more!!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Found this *vintage Chanel flap in chocolate brown lambskin* last week:


 
so lovely!



BellaShoes said:


> _*Introducing my Black Smooth Mini*_
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....


 
sigh...love her!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Jenay* and *Bella*: Beautiful Celine bags, ladies! Congrats!


And thank you *Bella* and *dezynrbaglaydee*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you lovely *dezy*!

Thanks *Elsie*!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> Thanks babe!! I seriously haven't fallen in love with a handbag the way I have with Celine in a long time. It is a nice feeling.
> 
> I REALLY cannot wait to see yours!!!!
> 
> ETA: Um speaking of new Celines.



Wow, you really have fallen head over heels for Celine! So pretty! And sitting in your new baby as well 




Elsie87 said:


> Found this *vintage Chanel flap in chocolate brown lambskin* last week:



Lucky girl! Scrumptious colour!



BellaShoes said:


> It's been a while since I posted but this is a goodie....
> 
> So two weeks ago, my SA at NM in San Francisco sent me a text saying he has located one Celine... all he knew is it was Black, smooth or pebbly not sure.. do I want to grab it?
> 
> YESSSSSSS! He grabbed it for me and she was on her way.. albeit with the Labor Day holiday on approach, FEDEX ground would take a couple weeks.
> 
> As for texture, SA said most likely it was Pebbly/Grainy as he had not heard of any smooth out there for ages.
> 
> As it goes, I have been refreshing tracking for two weeks.. anxiously waiting for Tuesday to arrive.
> 
> This morning, two days early, I glance out front and there is a giant box on my porch, she was out there in the cold all night!
> 
> I grabbed the box, slammed the door... opened it and what I found was......
> 
> _*Introducing my Black Smooth Mini*_
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



Congrats on your find! That leather looks amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *aoqtpi*!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*bella,* YEA!!! I know how excited you've been to get this,
and I can see why! It's gorgeous. I can't imagine storing it,
though. If it were mine, it would be in use every, single day.
I love it so much, and especially the nice, smooth leather.
Just spectacular!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the quality of Celine bags and this style is very classy and classic. Congrats Bella & Jenay!


----------



## BattyBugs

I finally had a chance to stop at the mall today. While I was there, I picked up these.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much amazi and batty!!!

Batty, Love your new cozy booties!


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much amazi and batty!!!
> 
> Batty, Love your new cozy booties!


 
 Bella! They are 120s, but feel like tennis shoes. Also, the fur is only on the "collar," so they won't be too warm to wear this fall.


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> It's been a while since I posted but this is a goodie....
> 
> So two weeks ago, my SA at NM in San Francisco sent me a text saying he has located one Celine... all he knew is it was Black, smooth or pebbly not sure.. do I want to grab it?
> 
> YESSSSSSS! He grabbed it for me and she was on her way.. albeit with the Labor Day holiday on approach, FEDEX ground would take a couple weeks.
> 
> As for texture, SA said most likely it was Pebbly/Grainy as he had not heard of any smooth out there for ages.
> 
> As it goes, I have been refreshing tracking for two weeks.. anxiously waiting for Tuesday to arrive.
> 
> This morning, two days early, I glance out front and there is a giant box on my porch, she was out there in the cold all night!
> 
> I grabbed the box, slammed the door... opened it and what I found was......
> 
> _*Introducing my Black Smooth Mini*_
> 
> Thanks for letting me share....



We're twins!!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

bellashoes said:


> yay!! Thanks rdgldy!
> 
> So, how do you store yours aside from dustbag? Flat or stuffed? Standing or lying down?





rdgldy said:


> mine is currently standing,in the dustbag, stuffed.



+1


----------



## purseinsanity

Elsie87 said:


> Found this *vintage Chanel flap in chocolate brown lambskin* last week:



What a rich, lovely brown!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChrisyAM15 said:


> *Marni Bag*



Congrats!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, *Pursey*!

*Batty* those are fierce! Very nice, congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BattyBugs said:


> I finally had a chance to stop at the mall today. While I was there, I picked up these.


 
very cute and perfect for fall/winter *batty!!!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I think I forgot to share my new DVF dress with all of you

Flor dress in Leopard Falls Sky


----------



## rdgldy

*dezy*, so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

I love my new Celine, but I needed something a bit more colorful in my collection, so....here is my gorgeous orange Nightingale.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ pretty, *L*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*, so pretty 

*rdgldy*, gorgeous nightingale!

YAY, purse twins with *purse*!


----------



## AEGIS

you must be tired of hearing how well pregnancy suits you



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I forgot to share my new DVF dress with all of you
> 
> Flor dress in Leopard Falls Sky


----------



## BattyBugs

Dezy!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I forgot to share my new DVF dress with all of you
> 
> Flor dress in Leopard Falls Sky


 
You are glowing, Dezy. Love the dress!



rdgldy said:


> I love my new Celine, but I needed something a bit more colorful in my collection, so....here is my gorgeous orange Nightingale.


 
I like it! Heck, now I need to call my purse SA at Barney's and see if she can find me one.


----------



## jenayb

Beautiful, ladies!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks *surly, bella, batty* and *jenay.*
*Batty,* I believe this color is from fall 10, but Barneys has a whole slew of other beauties.


----------



## amazigrace

*dezy,* love the DVF dress, and you look
so adorable!

*rdgldy,* as you know, I love your new
Nightingale. The color is so versatile and
saturated and gorgeous!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I forgot to share my new DVF dress with all of you
> 
> Flor dress in Leopard Falls Sky



*dezy* you look absolutely stunning! the nude criss cross against that blue is perfect on you.


----------



## laleeza

I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City


 
That colour!!!


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> That colour!!!


I just love it! It's my first Bal bag so I'm stoked.
Love your new avi too babe :giggles:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

rdgldy said:


> *dezy*, so pretty!


 
thank you!



rdgldy said:


> I love my new Celine, but I needed something a bit more colorful in my collection, so....here is my gorgeous orange Nightingale.


 
gorgeous! 



BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, so pretty


 
thank you *bella!!!*



AEGIS said:


> you must be tired of hearing how well pregnancy suits you


 
awww you're so sweet, thank you so much! 



BattyBugs said:


> You are glowing, Dezy. Love the dress!


 
thank you so much *batty! *



jenaywins said:


> Beautiful, ladies!!!!


 
thank you!


amazigrace said:


> *dezy,* love the DVF dress, and you look
> so adorable!
> 
> thank you!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> *dezy* you look absolutely stunning! the nude criss cross against that blue is perfect on you.


 
so sweet thank you!



laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City


 
beautiful red, love it!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Congrats, Dezy you look so pretty!!


----------



## amazigrace

laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City



*laleeza,* I *LOVE* your new
Bal bag. I have the coq in the Velo with RGHW, and love it.
The color just gets better and better! Congratulations!


----------



## amazigrace

I've been a very bad girl! I received two new 
handbags today. The first one is the Proenza 
Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!

And the second is (and you've seen this one a
zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
mini in *cobalt*! 
The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
who's wondering.


----------



## BattyBugs

laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City


 
I love the color. Just so you know...Balenciaga bags are as addicting as CLs.


----------



## BattyBugs

amazigrace said:


> I've been a very bad girl! I received two new
> handbags today. The first one is the Proenza
> Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!
> 
> And the second is (and you've seen this one a
> zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
> mini in *cobalt*!
> The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
> beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
> who's wondering.


 
 Blue is my favorite color. Congrats on both beauties!


----------



## laleeza

amazigrace said:


> *laleeza,* I *LOVE* your new
> Bal bag. I have the coq in the Velo with RGHW, and love it.
> The color just gets better and better! Congratulations!



Thank you! I was always drooling over your bag 



amazigrace said:


> I've been a very bad girl! I received two new
> handbags today. The first one is the Proenza
> Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!
> 
> And the second is (and you've seen this one a
> zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
> mini in *cobalt*!
> The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
> beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
> who's wondering.


Congrats on these! Love that blue 



BattyBugs said:


> I love the color. Just so you know...Balenciaga bags are as addicting as CLs.


please don't tell me that! My wallet needs some rest


----------



## moshi_moshi

*amazi*!!!  you have been a bad bad tpfer!! :devil:  congrats!!  i love both!


----------



## jenayb

amazigrace said:


> I've been a very bad girl! I received two new
> handbags today. The first one is the Proenza
> Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!
> 
> And the second is (and you've seen this one a
> zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
> mini in *cobalt*!
> The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
> beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
> who's wondering.



Both are just stunning!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

amazigrace said:


> I've been a very bad girl! I received two new
> handbags today. The first one is the Proenza
> Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!
> 
> And the second is (and you've seen this one a
> zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
> mini in *cobalt*!
> The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
> beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
> who's wondering.


 
that pochette is going to get some work this fall-I love love greens! nice 

and seriously-this blue is gorgeous! my head is spinning from all these Celines-congrats on scoring one!


----------



## cts900

amazigrace said:


> I've been a very bad girl! I received two new
> handbags today. The first one is the Proenza
> Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!
> 
> And the second is (and you've seen this one a
> zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
> mini in *cobalt*!
> The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
> beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
> who's wondering.



These colors are AH-mazing.  Well-chosen, my sweet.


----------



## amazigrace

*batty, jenay, moshi, laleeza, cts, and choco,*
thank you all so much for your kind words. I love 
them both SO much!


----------



## archygirl

*Amazi*, all I can say is GORGEOUS!

I was a bad girl the past week, ended up finding a Elie Tahari dress, MK boots (Cheyenne), and MK bubble dress for the newly arrived fall season.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice purchases, archy!


----------



## whimsic

Amazing! The red is my absolute favorite colour on a Bal!



laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amazigrace said:


> I've been a very bad girl! I received two new
> handbags today. The first one is the Proenza
> Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!
> 
> And the second is (and you've seen this one a
> zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
> mini in *cobalt*!
> The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
> beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
> who's wondering.


 
the PS1 pochette is fab, but I am just so in love with the Cobalt Celine, can't wait for mine to arrive, congrats!!!!!!



LizzielovesCL said:


> Congrats, Dezy you look so pretty!!


 
thank you so much Lizzie! 



archygirl said:


> *Amazi*, all I can say is GORGEOUS!
> 
> I was a bad girl the past week, ended up finding a Elie Tahari dress, MK boots (Cheyenne), and MK bubble dress for the newly arrived fall season.


 
great buys for Fall!!!


----------



## AEGIS

all of you ladies are so fierce! im not ready to let go of my shoe obsession so i will live through yall!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> I love my new Celine, but I needed something a bit more colorful in my collection, so....here is my gorgeous orange Nightingale.


 
The color is TDF!!!! *rdgldy*


----------



## archygirl

BattyBugs said:


> I finally had a chance to stop at the mall today. While I was there, I picked up these.


 
Cute booties!


----------



## archygirl

laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City


 
OMG these red bags are killing me! This bag is truly fabulous!


----------



## archygirl

BattyBugs said:


> Nice purchases, archy!


Thanks so much! Today I spent sorting out fall/winter boxes of clothing and packing away most of the summer. Feels like fall!


----------



## rdgldy

*batty,* such cute booties!
*archy,* thank you!!  I love orange and have never had an orange everyday bag.  I usually stick to more neutral.


----------



## PANda_USC

Been branching out with regards to shoes.

Just ordered these Charlotte Olympia heels. I didn't think I'd like the prominent platform on them, but they actually look great on! ^_^. And they're really comfy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very cute, Panda!


----------



## jeshika

PANda_USC said:


> Been branching out with regards to shoes.
> 
> Just ordered these Charlotte Olympia heels. I didn't think I'd like the prominent platform on them, but they actually look great on! ^_^. And they're really comfy!



*Panda*, we are shoe twins! i got the same pairs from CO this season! they are sooo comfy!!!  congrats on your new adds! can't wait to see ur mod pixx!


----------



## jeshika

laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City



oh your coquelicot is perfection!   congrats *laleeza*!


----------



## jeshika

my latest bal... which i carried to work today!

Black City with GGH + Lace Bouquet Piggie 100


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANda_USC said:


> Been branching out with regards to shoes.
> 
> Just ordered these Charlotte Olympia heels. I didn't think I'd like the prominent platform on them, but they actually look great on! ^_^. And they're really comfy!



Very very nice Panda!  those pony pumps are calling me


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> my latest bal... which i carried to work today!
> 
> Black City with GGH + Lace Bouquet Piggie 100



wOW! Jesh, love your new Bal bag! A must have!


----------



## rdgldy

*panda*, I love the COs!!!
*jeshika*, what a gorgeous pairing!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeshika said:


> my latest bal... which i carried to work today!
> 
> Black City with GGH + Lace Bouquet Piggie 100


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*panda* - love your new CO's!!  i definitely need a pair of those in my collection.

*jeshika* - love your new bal... i love the giant hardware.

my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*moshi*, those are amazing! they look gorgeous on you ... congrats!


----------



## phiphi

PANda_USC said:


> Been branching out with regards to shoes.
> 
> Just ordered these Charlotte Olympia heels. I didn't think I'd like the prominent platform on them, but they actually look great on! ^_^. And they're really comfy!


 
these are amazing *panda*! can't wait to see your outfits!



jeshika said:


> my latest bal... which i carried to work today!
> 
> Black City with GGH + Lace Bouquet Piggie 100


 
very pretty pairing!



moshi_moshi said:


> my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!


 
they are amazing on you *moshi*! i'm so happy you found them!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> *moshi*, those are amazing! they look gorgeous on you ... congrats!


 
thanks *K*!!! 



phiphi said:


> these are amazing *panda*! can't wait to see your outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> they are amazing on you *moshi*! i'm so happy you found them!!


 
thanks *P*!!!!  i am ecstatic!!


----------



## BattyBugs

moshi_moshi said:


> *panda* - love your new CO's!!  i definitely need a pair of those in my collection.
> 
> *jeshika* - love your new bal... i love the giant hardware.
> 
> my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!


 
Love these, Moshi!


----------



## moshi_moshi

BattyBugs said:


> Love these, Moshi!


 
thanks *Batty*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

moshi_moshi said:


> my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!


they look great on you!  



jeshika said:


> my latest bal... which i carried to work today!
> 
> Black City with GGH + Lace Bouquet Piggie 100


 
beautiful!!!



PANda_USC said:


> Been branching out with regards to shoes.
> 
> Just ordered these Charlotte Olympia heels. I didn't think I'd like the prominent platform on them, but they actually look great on! ^_^. And they're really comfy!


 
love them both! I still need to get my first pair of COs!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *dezy*


----------



## amazigrace

*panda,* LOVE, love, l-o-v-e the COs! 
They are beauties!

*jeshika,* what a beautiful combo. I'm
in love with all Bal bags, and yours is gorgeous.
Love the piggies, too. My favorite!

*mosh,* the BAs are gorgeous. Congratulations,
girl!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

moshi_moshi said:


> *panda* - love your new CO's!!  i definitely need a pair of those in my collection.
> 
> *jeshika* - love your new bal... i love the giant hardware.
> 
> my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!



Love these. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

I just got a DVF dress from the *bay.  Yippie!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *amazi* and *bags* 

i can't wait to wear them!!!


----------



## laleeza

jeshika said:


> oh your coquelicot is perfection!   congrats *laleeza*!


Thanks jesh!  And your new baby isn't too shabby either! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

Okay, I jumped on the bandwagon. My new, Celine Mini Luggage in black/green/grey. The color is much prettier IRL, but I'm still trying to get my settings done on my new cell phone.


----------



## bling*lover

moshi_moshi said:


> my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!


 
Congrats on scoring those moshi, I have always love these and they look lovely on you!



BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I jumped on the bandwagon. My new, Celine Mini Luggage in black/green/grey. The color is much prettier IRL, but I'm still trying to get my settings done on my new cell phone.


 
 Congrats hun.

There is alot of Celine-ing going on in here lately, I love them all!


----------



## glamourbag

PANda_USC said:


> Been branching out with regards to shoes.
> 
> Just ordered these Charlotte Olympia heels. I didn't think I'd like the prominent platform on them, but they actually look great on! ^_^. And they're really comfy!


OMG Panda! Congrats. I LOVE CO!!! I was "this" close to getting the leopard but they only have a half size too small. I must seek out...Need to see mod pics...


----------



## glamourbag

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I jumped on the bandwagon. My new, Celine Mini Luggage in black/green/grey. The color is much prettier IRL, but I'm still trying to get my settings done on my new cell phone.


Congrats! Well those bandwagons can be a bumpy ride but they sure are fun...especially when its with Celine!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## glamourbag

moshi_moshi said:


> *panda* - love your new CO's!!  i definitely need a pair of those in my collection.
> 
> *jeshika* - love your new bal... i love the giant hardware.
> 
> my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!


Congrats! I love my BA Maniacs and wear them regularly as my day shoes. They are just good classics. These Dramas are just as fab!! COngratulations they look lovely on you.


----------



## moshi_moshi

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I jumped on the bandwagon. My new, Celine Mini Luggage in black/green/grey. The color is much prettier IRL, but I'm still trying to get my settings done on my new cell phone.


 
oohh congrats *batty*!!  i like the colors, perfect for fall 



bling*lover said:


> Congrats on scoring those moshi, I have always love these and they look lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats hun.
> 
> There is alot of Celine-ing going on in here lately, I love them all!


 
thanks *bling*!



glamourbag said:


> Congrats! I love my BA Maniacs and wear them regularly as my day shoes. They are just good classics. These Dramas are just as fab!! COngratulations they look lovely on you.


 
thanks *glamour*!  they're so comfy.... i can't wait to wear them as theyre such a great neutral


----------



## BattyBugs

bling*lover said:


> Congrats on scoring those moshi, I have always love these and they look lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats hun.
> 
> There is alot of Celine-ing going on in here lately, I love them all!


 


moshi_moshi said:


> oohh congrats *batty*!!  i like the colors, perfect for fall


 
 I can blame this purchase on Jenay, Bella and Nat's gorgeous new Celine bags. Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm going by memory.


----------



## PANda_USC

*batty*, thank you!

*jeshika*, ahhhh, shoe twinnies!! Aren't they super comfy? Mine arrive Friday or so, .

*crisped*, do it do it! I have CL leopard print calf hair biancas and I still got the CO ones too, ^_^.

*rdgldy*, thank you dear!!

*moshi*, thank you!! And your new shoes are gorgeous!

*amazi*, thank you so much!

*batty*, love the colorway! Perfect for Fall!!!

*glamour*, I hope you find them in your size!!!

Couldn't resist calling Selfridges and ordering these Charlotte Olympia Dolores Quilted Court shoes in pale pink silk and red silk.  The clear ankle strap is growing on me, ^_^. Great ankle support/security without having the super-visible ankle strap that cuts off short legs like mine.


----------



## heiress-ox

PANda_USC said:


> *batty*, thank you!
> 
> *jeshika*, ahhhh, shoe twinnies!! Aren't they super comfy? Mine arrive Friday or so, .
> 
> *crisped*, do it do it! I have CL leopard print calf hair biancas and I still got the CO ones too, ^_^.
> 
> *rdgldy*, thank you dear!!
> 
> *moshi*, thank you!! And your new shoes are gorgeous!
> 
> *amazi*, thank you so much!
> 
> *batty*, love the colorway! Perfect for Fall!!!
> 
> *glamour*, I hope you find them in your size!!!
> 
> Couldn't resist calling Selfridges and ordering these Charlotte Olympia Dolores Quilted Court shoes in pale pink silk and red silk.  The clear ankle strap is growing on me, ^_^. Great ankle support/security without having the super-visible ankle strap that cuts off short legs like mine.


I love all of your Charlotte Olympia new shoes, let me know how they fit & if they're comfortable, I'm interested to take the plunge!


----------



## heiress-ox

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I jumped on the bandwagon. My new, Celine Mini Luggage in black/green/grey. The color is much prettier IRL, but I'm still trying to get my settings done on my new cell phone.



so pretty, i love this colourway!


----------



## jeshika

PANda_USC said:


> *batty*, thank you!
> 
> *jeshika*, ahhhh, shoe twinnies!! Aren't they super comfy? Mine arrive Friday or so, .
> 
> *crisped*, do it do it! I have CL leopard print calf hair biancas and I still got the CO ones too, ^_^.
> 
> *rdgldy*, thank you dear!!
> 
> *moshi*, thank you!! And your new shoes are gorgeous!
> 
> *amazi*, thank you so much!
> 
> *batty*, love the colorway! Perfect for Fall!!!
> 
> *glamour*, I hope you find them in your size!!!
> 
> Couldn't resist calling Selfridges and ordering these Charlotte Olympia Dolores Quilted Court shoes in pale pink silk and red silk.  The clear ankle strap is growing on me, ^_^. Great ankle support/security without having the super-visible ankle strap that cuts off short legs like mine.



*Panda*, i can't wait for you to receive these bad boys!!!  Please promise that you will post many pix!


----------



## jenayb

*Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!

My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis. 











Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.


----------



## myu3160

My Timeless Clutch


----------



## BattyBugs

PANda_USC said:


> *batty*, thank you!
> 
> *jeshika*, ahhhh, shoe twinnies!! Aren't they super comfy? Mine arrive Friday or so, .
> 
> *crisped*, do it do it! I have CL leopard print calf hair biancas and I still got the CO ones too, ^_^.
> 
> *rdgldy*, thank you dear!!
> 
> *moshi*, thank you!! And your new shoes are gorgeous!
> 
> *amazi*, thank you so much!
> 
> *batty*, love the colorway! Perfect for Fall!!!
> 
> *glamour*, I hope you find them in your size!!!
> 
> Couldn't resist calling Selfridges and ordering these Charlotte Olympia Dolores Quilted Court shoes in pale pink silk and red silk.  The clear ankle strap is growing on me, ^_^. Great ankle support/security without having the super-visible ankle strap that cuts off short legs like mine.


 
The colors are stunning, Panda.



jenaywins said:


> *Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!
> 
> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.


 
 Seriously Jenay, I'm getting heart failure from seeing all of your stunning Celine bags. Please stop!!! Everything I see, I want.


----------



## BattyBugs

myu3160 said:


> My Timeless Clutch


 
So beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

heiress-ox said:


> so pretty, i love this colourway!


 
 heiress!


----------



## myu3160

BattyBugs said:


> So beautiful!


 
Thank you thank you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*heiress*, the Charlotte Olympias are quite comfortable, especially if they are in the Dolly/Polly/Dolores silhouette. It's a rounded toe.  I am usually a US 7.5, CL Italian 37.5 but I had to go 1/2 a size down in the COs that are dolly/polly/dolores.  If you get the CO Palomas(silk ones with the ruffles in the back), those have more of an almond shaped toebox and run TTS.

They are so comfy I was able to run up and down the hall in them. I cant really do that in my CLs...

*Batty*, thank you!! Had to get the red/gold, USC, ^_^!!

*jeshika*, will take pics when I get them all! I think the ones from Selfridges should arrive early next week, ^_^. 

*jenay*, great color choices!! And they really stand out against your black dresses.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Amazi - Love the PS1 pochette and the color of your Celine is fab!! 

archy - Perfect fall purchases!  

Panda - Your CO's are awesome!! 

jeshika - Always loved black with GGH... perfect! 

moshi - They are so fabulous!!  Twins!!  Congrats on scoring them!! 

beagly - That's great!!  So many deals to be had on eBay, phew! 

Batty - What a cool color way!!

jenaywins - It's raining Celines, haha.   Love the colors you picked!! 

myu - One of my favorites (twins)!  Congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Celine* batty*!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> *Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!
> 
> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.



Helllllooooo puupppy dawg!!!!! 

Aside from the pooch..... I love, love, love your new Celine loot!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lots to post... some old, some new and will have to take more pics! 

COH slick skinnies (wear these allllll the time) in Belmond/bangles (navy/gold/crystal) from cusp





Oliver Peoples black/gold aviators





Miu Miu rose patent belt (NAP)





YSL prune patent Tribute pumps (Nordies sale)





Bendels headbands





Valentino Mena pink patent wedges (Nordies sale)





Dior beige p


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> *Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!
> 
> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.



you're not messing around with the Celine Phantoms *Jenay* , I love all your choices!


----------



## BellaShoes

OOOOOHHHH! I knew *Fiery* was about to post a mega haul!!

Fabulousness everytime!


----------



## l.a_girl19

PANda_USC said:


> Couldn't resist calling Selfridges and ordering these Charlotte Olympia Dolores Quilted Court shoes in pale pink silk and red silk.  The clear ankle strap is growing on me, ^_^. Great ankle support/security without having the super-visible ankle strap that cuts off short legs like mine.



Beautiful I love Charlotte Olympia! Congrats!



jenaywins said:


> *Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!
> 
> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.



OMG! Why did you not tell me you got them??? They are just amazing. Lipstick 



myu3160 said:


> My Timeless Clutch



Gorgeous! I want that clutch so badly! Congrats!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Lots to post... some old, some new and will have to take more pics!
> 
> COH slick skinnies (wear these allllll the time) in Belmond/bangles (navy/gold/crystal) from cusp




Amazing buys! Congrats!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Rock & Republic gold studded heels (consignment steal)





Vince Camuto pale pink crystal cage heels





Drusy (so sparkly!!) necklace and grey crystal ring from a boutique





Black sequin newsboy cap (Nordies)





DVF Cupcake jacket (cotton/spandex)... eBay find





DVF Cupcake jacket (leather!!)... eBay find... Missoni for Target dress (went waaaay too crazy that day, phew)!





Oops, my iPad hates me... meant to post these Dior beige patent wedges (Nordies sale find) in the previous post)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha.  Thanks so much, Bella! 



BellaShoes said:


> OOOOOHHHH! I knew *Fiery* was about
> to post a mega haul!!
> 
> Fabulousness everytime!


----------



## fieryfashionist

lagirl - Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, so pretty
> 
> *rdgldy*, gorgeous nightingale!
> 
> YAY, purse twins with *purse*!


----------



## purseinsanity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I forgot to share my new DVF dress with all of you
> 
> Flor dress in Leopard Falls Sky



You look beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

rdgldy said:


> I love my new Celine, but I needed something a bit more colorful in my collection, so....here is my gorgeous orange Nightingale.



Love this!  Soooo pretty.


----------



## purseinsanity

laleeza said:


> I'm so happy to be posting something in this thread!
> My new Balenciaga SGH Coquelicot City



Such a gorgeous color.  And goes quite well with CL soles' red!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> I've been a very bad girl! I received two new
> handbags today. The first one is the Proenza
> Schouler PS1 Pochette in *military*. LOVE!
> 
> And the second is (and you've seen this one a
> zillion times, but it's new to me - the Celine
> mini in *cobalt*!
> The color is so gorgeous IRL. I had NO idea how
> beautiful. And, it's the perfect size, for anyone
> who's wondering.



Both are TDF.


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> *Amazi*, all I can say is GORGEOUS!
> 
> I was a bad girl the past week, ended up finding a Elie Tahari dress, MK boots (Cheyenne), and MK bubble dress for the newly arrived fall season.



Love it all!  Modeling pics?!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Panda*, your COs are amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

jeshika said:


> my latest bal... which i carried to work today!
> 
> Black City with GGH + Lace Bouquet Piggie 100



Perfect pair!


----------



## purseinsanity

moshi_moshi said:


> *panda* - love your new CO's!!  i definitely need a pair of those in my collection.
> 
> *jeshika* - love your new bal... i love the giant hardware.
> 
> my "new to me" brian atwood drama pumps (120mm yay i can wear them to work!) courtesy of an *AMAZING* tpfer!!!



OMG!


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I jumped on the bandwagon. My new, Celine Mini Luggage in black/green/grey. The color is much prettier IRL, but I'm still trying to get my settings done on my new cell phone.



Love this!  They're so hard to resist, aren't they!??!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> *Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!
> 
> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.



Looks so perfect with black.


----------



## purseinsanity

myu3160 said:


> My Timeless Clutch



I have this and love it.  Amazing how much actually fits in there!


----------



## purseinsanity

Amazing haul as usual *fiery*!


----------



## PetitColibri

jenaywins said:


> *Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!
> 
> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.



love your new bag and Crossbone in the back
he's so cute !


----------



## myu3160

purseinsanity said:


> I have this and love it.  Amazing how much actually fits in there!



Thank you! I was worried about how small it was at first but its quite roomy.


----------



## BattyBugs

Fiery & Bella.

Fiery, what a haul.


----------



## jenayb

PetitColibri said:


> love your new bag and Crossbone in the back
> he's so cute !


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fieryfashionist said:


> Rock & Republic gold studded heels (consignment steal)
> 
> 
> Vince Camuto pale pink crystal cage heels
> 
> 
> Drusy (so sparkly!!) necklace and grey crystal ring from a boutique
> 
> 
> Black sequin newsboy cap (Nordies)
> 
> 
> DVF Cupcake jacket (cotton/spandex)... eBay find
> 
> 
> DVF Cupcake jacket (leather!!)... eBay find... Missoni for Target dress (went waaaay too crazy that day, phew)!
> 
> 
> Oops, my iPad hates me... meant to post these Dior beige patent wedges (Nordies sale find) in the previous post)!


 
an amazing haul like always  love the dvf jackets! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Lots to post... some old, some new and will have to take more pics!
> 
> COH slick skinnies (wear these allllll the time) in Belmond/bangles (navy/gold/crystal) from cusp
> 
> 
> Oliver Peoples black/gold aviators
> 
> 
> Miu Miu rose patent belt (NAP)
> 
> 
> YSL prune patent Tribute pumps (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> Bendels headbands
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena pink patent wedges (Nordies sale)


 
fabulous!!!



myu3160 said:


> My Timeless Clutch


 
beautiful!!!



jenaywins said:


> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.


 
you know i love both congrats again!!!



PANda_USC said:


> Couldn't resist calling Selfridges and ordering these Charlotte Olympia Dolores Quilted Court shoes in pale pink silk and red silk. The clear ankle strap is growing on me, ^_^. Great ankle support/security without having the super-visible ankle strap that cuts off short legs like mine.


 
they are gorgeous!!!


BattyBugs said:


> Okay, I jumped on the bandwagon. My new, Celine Mini Luggage in black/green/grey. The color is much prettier IRL, but I'm still trying to get my settings done on my new cell phone.


 
amazing batty!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

purseinsanity said:


> You look beautiful!


 
thank you!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> *Panda*, I looooooove Charlotte Olympia. Amazing choices!!
> 
> My two newest Celines... Lipstick and Cobalt Minis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I need to branch out and stop wearing nothing but black dresses.


 
I love these colors  gonna go hunting for your fam pics lol shoe twinnies on the Sam Edelman sandals lol I lived in those this summer! My CLs n Atwoods, etc get so jealous lol



fieryfashionist said:


> Lots to post... some old, some new and will have to take more pics!
> 
> COH slick skinnies (wear these allllll the time) in Belmond/bangles (navy/gold/crystal) from cusp
> 
> 
> Oliver Peoples black/gold aviators
> 
> 
> Miu Miu rose patent belt (NAP)
> 
> 
> YSL prune patent Tribute pumps (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> Bendels headbands
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena pink patent wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> Dior beige p


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you!!!


 
Love those tribute pumps! gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

purseinsanity said:


> Love this!  Soooo pretty.


thank you!


----------



## laleeza

purseinsanity said:


> Such a gorgeous color.  And goes quite well with CL soles' red!



I noticed that too - makes me love it even more!!


----------



## Louboufan

Love your new addittions especially your YSL pumps. I sold mine to my BFF and totally regret it. 


fieryfashionist said:


> Lots to post... some old, some new and will have to take more pics!
> 
> COH slick skinnies (wear these allllll the time) in Belmond/bangles (navy/gold/crystal) from cusp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Peoples black/gold aviators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu rose patent belt (NAP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL prune patent Tribute pumps (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels headbands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena pink patent wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior beige p


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Dezy!


----------



## PetitColibri

I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga






and a pic in the sun...


----------



## BagsR4Me

PetitColibri said:


> I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic in the sun...



I LOVE the First--it's such a great size. Amethyst is gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

PetitColibri said:


> I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic in the sun...


 
I love the color. Congratulations!


----------



## PetitColibri

BagsR4Me said:


> I LOVE the First--it's such a great size. Amethyst is gorgeous. Congrats!!





BattyBugs said:


> I love the color. Congratulations!



thanks ladies


----------



## bling*lover

PetitColibri said:


> I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic in the sun...


 
That color is absolutely amazing, so vibrant. Congrats!


----------



## PetitColibri

bling*lover said:


> That color is absolutely amazing, so vibrant. Congrats!



thanks


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PetitColibri said:


> I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic in the sun...



Love this color! Congrats on your Bbag!


----------



## l.a_girl19

PetitColibri said:


> I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic in the sun...



Gorgeous colour! Congrats!!!! I need a Bal. It is getting very difficult to resist getting one especially after seeing yours


----------



## archygirl

Was at Duet Luxury Resale today, and put my UHG bag, Hermes Kelly 28cm Rouge H box on layaway! I have been waiting YEARS for Lynn to get a red kelly, so this was a pleasant surprise and in 30 days she will be all mine.


----------



## gymangel812

archygirl said:


> Was at Duet Luxury Resale today, and put my UHG bag, Hermes Kelly 28cm Rouge H box on layaway! I have been waiting YEARS for Lynn to get a red kelly, so this was a pleasant surprise and in 30 days she will be all mine.


ooh congrats!!! i've been to duet once, great shop with awesome deals and the owner was super nice.


----------



## archygirl

gymangel812 said:


> ooh congrats!!! i've been to duet once, great shop with awesome deals and the owner was super nice.


 
Thanks gymangel812! Lynn is awesome and even emailed me AS SOON AS the bag arrived in the shop, because she knew I was waiting for one to come in. Price was incredible for the bag, $4000.00


----------



## rdgldy

congrats,* archy*!
*petite*, such a gorgeous color on your first!!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> congrats,* archy*!
> *petite*, such a gorgeous color on your first!!


 
Thanks* rdgldy*! 
And, I agree, that color is TDF *petite*!


----------



## hayesld

On a recent trip to NYC I went to Saks and saw these in the Croc Version (called Annie). I put the display on and though it was too small it had a lot of padding so it was pretty comfortable. I didn't walk around in it though. I wanted to go the the main shoe floor and look at the Louboutin BiBi and Bianca which were on my want list. I wish I could have tried them on side by side (not sure why they have shoes in two different places as big as the shoe floor is.) I left with neither and came home but have since found the RZs on piperlime in plain black (not a fan of croc) and with a coupon they were only $250 shipped, significantly less than the Louboutins. 

They seem a bit higher than biancas, the heel is a bit thicker but not chunky, there is tons more padding, and my only con is that they aren't as easy to walk in as I'd hoped because the platform narrows down to the floor so the surface is smaller than the footbed which doesn't give as much stability. Totally do-able though.

Also shown with my new Michael Kors Kenton bag.


----------



## BattyBugs

archygirl said:


> Was at Duet Luxury Resale today, and put my UHG bag, Hermes Kelly 28cm Rouge H box on layaway! I have been waiting YEARS for Lynn to get a red kelly, so this was a pleasant surprise and in 30 days she will be all mine.


 
Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

hayesld said:


> On a recent trip to NYC I went to Saks and saw these in the Croc Version (called Annie). I put the display on and though it was too small it had a lot of padding so it was pretty comfortable. I didn't walk around in it though. I wanted to go the the main shoe floor and look at the Louboutin BiBi and Bianca which were on my want list. I wish I could have tried them on side by side (not sure why they have shoes in two different places as big as the shoe floor is.) I left with neither and came home but have since found the RZs on piperlime in plain black (not a fan of croc) and with a coupon they were only $250 shipped, significantly less than the Louboutins.
> 
> They seem a bit higher than biancas, the heel is a bit thicker but not chunky, there is tons more padding, and my only con is that they aren't as easy to walk in as I'd hoped because the platform narrows down to the floor so the surface is smaller than the footbed which doesn't give as much stability. Totally do-able though.
> 
> Also shown with my new Michael Kors Kenton bag.


 
Cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, *archy*, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*hayes*, cute triple platforms!


----------



## archygirl

*Bella* and *Batty *Thank you so much! It has been a while since i have purchased a bag...but this one is a classic that I have been waiting for for years! for a 15-year old bag, it is in pristine condition. As soon as I have it in my hands, will be posting outfit photos!


----------



## PetitColibri

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love this color! Congrats on your Bbag!



thanks C


----------



## PetitColibri

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous colour! Congrats!!!! I need a Bal. It is getting very difficult to resist getting one especially after seeing yours



ha ha you should get one
I was looking for this color in particular because I saw pics online and found it gorgeous ! now I'm addicted to Bal... lately I didn't buy shoes so Bal all the way ! ...already waiting for my 3ird one !

Plus now that I know that most Bal on ebay and bonanza are more expensive than a new one (totally crazy IMO), I will definitely get a new one next time ! and since they ship from France it will be nice and easy (and no custom !)


----------



## PetitColibri

rdgldy said:


> congrats,* archy*!
> *petite*, such a gorgeous color on your first!!



thanks R


----------



## PetitColibri

archygirl said:


> Thanks* rdgldy*!
> And, I agree, that color is TDF *petite*!



thanks !
I love it too ! funny thing is that color seems totally different when the lighting changes !


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic in the sun...


 
Oh I just love the color!  Congrats Petit!


----------



## GrRoxy

hayesld said:


> On a recent trip to NYC I went to Saks and saw these in the Croc Version (called Annie). I put the display on and though it was too small it had a lot of padding so it was pretty comfortable. I didn't walk around in it though. I wanted to go the the main shoe floor and look at the Louboutin BiBi and Bianca which were on my want list. I wish I could have tried them on side by side (not sure why they have shoes in two different places as big as the shoe floor is.) I left with neither and came home but have since found the RZs on piperlime in plain black (not a fan of croc) and with a coupon they were only $250 shipped, significantly less than the Louboutins.
> 
> They seem a bit higher than biancas, the heel is a bit thicker but not chunky, there is tons more padding, and my only con is that they aren't as easy to walk in as I'd hoped because the platform narrows down to the floor so the surface is smaller than the footbed which doesn't give as much stability. Totally do-able though.
> 
> Also shown with my new Michael Kors Kenton bag.



These shoes are  so gorgeous!!!!  How much i love this multiple-like platform!  Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I added a new Celine Mini luggage in Camel, to go with her tri-color sister.


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> I added a new Celine Mini luggage in Camel, to go with her tri-color sister.


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't believe how thick, yet soft this leather is. Yummy!


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> Oh I just love the color!  Congrats Petit!



thanks B


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

PetitColibri said:


> I'm in love... My new to me pre-loved Amethyst First Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic in the sun...


 
love the color! 



archygirl said:


> Was at Duet Luxury Resale today, and put my UHG bag, Hermes Kelly 28cm Rouge H box on layaway! I have been waiting YEARS for Lynn to get a red kelly, so this was a pleasant surprise and in 30 days she will be all mine.


 
yay congrats!!!



hayesld said:


> On a recent trip to NYC I went to Saks and saw these in the Croc Version (called Annie). I put the display on and though it was too small it had a lot of padding so it was pretty comfortable. I didn't walk around in it though. I wanted to go the the main shoe floor and look at the Louboutin BiBi and Bianca which were on my want list. I wish I could have tried them on side by side (not sure why they have shoes in two different places as big as the shoe floor is.) I left with neither and came home but have since found the RZs on piperlime in plain black (not a fan of croc) and with a coupon they were only $250 shipped, significantly less than the Louboutins.
> 
> They seem a bit higher than biancas, the heel is a bit thicker but not chunky, there is tons more padding, and my only con is that they aren't as easy to walk in as I'd hoped because the platform narrows down to the floor so the surface is smaller than the footbed which doesn't give as much stability. Totally do-able though.
> 
> Also shown with my new Michael Kors Kenton bag.


 
congrats! 


BattyBugs said:


> I added a new Celine Mini luggage in Camel, to go with her tri-color sister.


 
beautiful!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

After what seems like ages, I can FINALLY share my new gorgeous Cobalt Celine mini with all of you! I am so in love 






bag and baby bump


----------



## icecreamom

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After what seems like ages, I can FINALLY share my new gorgeous Cobalt Celine mini with all of you! I am so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag and baby bump


 
You look so pretty with the baby bump!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> bag and baby bump


 
 Love the bag but love the bump even more!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*batty* - love the color of your newest celine!  another great fall shade!

*dezy* - love your cobalt celine and the baby bump


----------



## moshi_moshi

fuchsia suede maniacs on the way!  i can't wait to get them!






[/IMG]


----------



## BattyBugs

Dezy & Moshi

Dezy: Love the bag and the bump!
Moshi: The Fushia is gorgeous.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *batty*!!

apparently i bid on shoes like a drunken sailor.... 

i've wanted these shoes forever, i am several years late on them but i don't care as i love the style and got a great deal!

manolo blahnik sedarby in silver

had to post this photo of them from the SATC episode


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After what seems like ages, I can FINALLY share my new gorgeous Cobalt Celine mini with all of you! I am so in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag and baby bump


 
Yay bag twins! Isn't she fab in person? Congrats, mama! 



moshi_moshi said:


> fuchsia suede maniacs on the way! i can't wait to get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
Oh WOW! That colour!!!


----------



## jenayb

My new Movado Rose Gold Cronograph


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> My new Movado Rose Gold Cronograph


 
so pretty! love Rose Gold



jenaywins said:


> Yay bag twins! Isn't she fab in person? Congrats, mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh WOW! That colour!!!


thank you! so beyond fab, there are just no words. I'm so hooked! 



moshi_moshi said:


> manolo blahnik sedarby in silver
> 
> had to post this photo of them from the SATC episode


love Carrie's "wedding registry shoes"!!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Dezy: Love the bag and the bump!


 
thank  you Batty!!!


moshi_moshi said:


> fuchsia suede maniacs on the way! i can't wait to get them!


 
love the color!!!!



moshi_moshi said:


> *dezy* - love your cobalt celine and the baby bump


 
thank you moshi!!!!!!


Miss_Q said:


> Love the bag but love the bump even more!


 
thank you so much hun 



icecreamom said:


> You look so pretty with the baby bump!!!


 
thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## AEGIS

the celine bandwagon is strong! all lovely purchases.....

*adds to list of potential bags for 2012*


----------



## AEGIS

these were my wedding shoes in pink. it's a very pretty shoe



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *batty*!!
> 
> apparently i bid on shoes like a drunken sailor....
> 
> i've wanted these shoes forever, i am several years late on them but i don't care as i love the style and got a great deal!
> 
> manolo blahnik sedarby in silver
> 
> had to post this photo of them from the SATC episode


----------



## BattyBugs

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *batty*!!
> 
> apparently i bid on shoes like a drunken sailor....
> 
> i've wanted these shoes forever, i am several years late on them but i don't care as i love the style and got a great deal!
> 
> manolo blahnik sedarby in silver
> 
> had to post this photo of them from the SATC episode


 
Very sexy!



jenaywins said:


> My new Movado Rose Gold Cronograph


 
I love watches. That one is gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> the celine bandwagon is strong! all lovely purchases.....
> 
> *adds to list of potential bags for 2012*



Pick you up a Celine and you'll understand why we are obsessed.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Pick you up a Celine and you'll understand why we are obsessed.



do you carry a lot of things in your bag?  i overpack and my bags get heavy so idk if i would want a bag i couldnot carry on my shoulder

the blue is so freaking pretty. imagining it with my magos


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> do you carry a lot of things in your bag?  i overpack and my bags get heavy so idk if i would want a bag i could carry on my shoulder



I carry a TON of stuff with me, but these are not shoulder bags...


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I carry a TON of stuff with me, but these are not shoulder bags...




yeah idk if i want that limitation....so maybe the mini luggage would work...wonder if i can ask for this for xmas?  sigh...dh hates request gifts.  he likes to think of gift ideas himself...i will need to start hinting


----------



## BijouBleu

AEGIS said:


> yeah idk if i want that limitation....so maybe the mini luggage would work...wonder if i can ask for this for xmas?  sigh...dh hates request gifts.  he likes to think of gift ideas himself...i will need to start hinting



Sometimes when I want DH to think he's surprising me with something, I leave 2 internet pages open, usually as a new tab on something he was looking at anyway, so lets say Tab 1 was motorcycle something or other, I'll open up Tab 2 (lets say McQueen) and a 3rd tab, like I was looking at something in more detail (let's say tab 3 was a McQueen clutch). A few weeks/months whatever, I end up with my 3rd tab, never say a word, works like genius 

Loving the Celine bags ladies!! So far the Cobalt and that divine sunny yellow are looking pretty good!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> yeah idk if i want that limitation....so maybe the mini luggage would work...wonder if i can ask for this for xmas?  sigh...dh hates request gifts.  he likes to think of gift ideas himself...i will need to start hinting





DBF spells everything out for me... IE tells me. He informed me the other morning while we were getting ready for work (at like 6am yawwwwwwn) that he would like a new set of golf clubs.


----------



## AEGIS

BijouBleu said:


> Sometimes when I want DH to think he's surprising me with something, I leave 2 internet pages open, usually as a new tab on something he was looking at anyway, so lets say Tab 1 was motorcycle something or other, I'll open up Tab 2 (lets say McQueen) and a 3rd tab, like I was looking at something in more detail (let's say tab 3 was a McQueen clutch). A few weeks/months whatever, I end up with my 3rd tab, never say a word, works like genius
> 
> Loving the Celine bags ladies!! So far the Cobalt and that divine sunny yellow are looking pretty good!




ur so smart! i was like "how do i let him think he thought of this?"


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> DBF spells everything out for me... IE tells me. He informed me the other morning while we were getting ready for work (at like 6am yawwwwwwn) that he would like a new set of golf clubs.




he likes to claim he gives me what i need and not what i want


----------



## BijouBleu

AEGIS said:


> he likes to claim he gives me what i need and not what i want



Pfft please! I know both what I want and need and everyone is just much happier if I plant seeds and he thinks he's got it all going on when it comes to what I "need" him to buy me


----------



## PetitColibri

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the color!



thanks !

I love the color of your new Celine ! gorgeous !


----------



## shoeaddict1979

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *batty*!!
> 
> apparently i bid on shoes like a drunken sailor....
> 
> i've wanted these shoes forever, i am several years late on them but i don't care as i love the style and got a great deal!
> 
> manolo blahnik sedarby in silver
> 
> had to post this photo of them from the SATC episode


 
ha ha great purchase! one of the very best episodes of SATC and classic style - will never go out of style. well done you!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> DBF spells everything out for me... IE tells me. He informed me the other morning while we were getting ready for work (at like 6am yawwwwwwn) that he would like a new set of golf clubs.


 
Love it.....mine is ahead of that. I came home one day to a brand new john deere lawn mower (7k) in driveway and was told that i had bought it on my new john deere credit card, sure enough he opened a card in my name and bought the damn thing lol.....hope he liked the bill from saks with my new suhali on it the next week lol. gotta love men.


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Love it.....mine is ahead of that. I came home one day to a brand new john deere lawn mower (7k) in driveway and was told that i had bought it on my new john deere credit card, sure enough he opened a card in my name and bought the damn thing lol.....hope he liked the bill from saks with my new suhali on it the next week lol. gotta love men.


 
Hahahaha! You have a John Deere CC!!!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Hahahaha! You have a John Deere CC!!!


 
lol listen you've already been called a jealous fat person once...haha!!!! I know you want one, do they even have grass in arizona?


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> lol listen you've already been called a jealous fat person once...haha!!!! I know you want one, do they even have grass in arizona?


 


ZING!!!!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Hahahaha! You have a John Deere CC!!!


 
your welcome to use it whenever....:tumbleweed:


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> your welcome to use it whenever....:tumbleweed:


 
LMAO!! Shut up, *J*!!!!  

For your information, we do have greenery here.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm  at you two. Jenay & Ski, you are hysterical.

Okay, here is what I came home with today.






A cute little Balenciaga, just perfect size for a night out.

Then there are these edgy boots by Pedro Garcia. They are sooo comfy, even with 120mm heels.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I love them, little bat!!!!


----------



## jamidee

hahaha I love the way women are so smart and "let" men think they are the originators of great ideas!! SOOO SMART BIJOU!  Taking notes from Bijou :reading:+ :ninja:=resents





BijouBleu said:


> Sometimes when I want DH to think he's surprising me with something, I leave 2 internet pages open, usually as a new tab on something he was looking at anyway, so lets say Tab 1 was motorcycle something or other, I'll open up Tab 2 (lets say McQueen) and a 3rd tab, like I was looking at something in more detail (let's say tab 3 was a McQueen clutch). A few weeks/months whatever, I end up with my 3rd tab, never say a word, works like genius
> 
> Loving the Celine bags ladies!! So far the Cobalt and that divine sunny yellow are looking pretty good!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> he likes to claim he gives me what i need and not what i want



It's not a "PRESENT" unless it's what you want? My Ex NSDBF did this, ugh... sucked bad. Don't spend money on me unless it's what I want. I can buy my own necessities.  Try ski's tab trick...best idea EVER!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Jenay. I was in an "edgy" shoe mood today. :giggles: I was wearing my Rollerball spikes today, so when I was trying on shoes, they were on the floor next to my chair. An older lady walked by (I was at the mirror & happened to catch this), looked down at my spikeys, made a face and walked on. :lolots:


----------



## jenayb

^ An older lady with zero taste, apparently.


----------



## BattyBugs

I think she must be the only one who doesn't like them. I get so many compliments on this pair and to think, I almost passed on them.


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> hahaha I love the way women are so smart and "let" men think they are the originators of great ideas!! SOOO SMART BIJOU!  Taking notes from Bijou :reading:+ :ninja:=resents



These smiles made me laugh! Working on your list as we speak lol


----------



## amazigrace

I'm laughing at the lawn mower, but my husband had to have an $8K
generator. For Oklahoma. Where occationally we have ice. Maybe
once every two years. Just in case we ever lose power. Which we
haven't. To think what I could have had with that $8K. He doesn't
see it that way.


----------



## BijouBleu

skislope15 said:


> Love it.....mine is ahead of that. I came home one day to a brand new john deere lawn mower (7k) in driveway and was told that i had bought it on my new john deere credit card, sure enough he opened a card in my name and bought the damn thing lol.....hope he liked the bill from saks with my new suhali on it the next week lol. gotta love men.



I would consider that a gauntlet, let the games begin!!



skislope15 said:


> your welcome to use it whenever....





jenaywins said:


> LMAO!! Shut up, *J*!!!!
> 
> For your information, we do have greenery here.



LMAO!!! @ You two!



jamidee said:


> hahaha I love the way women are so smart and "let" men think they are the originators of great ideas!! SOOO SMART BIJOU!  Taking notes from Bijou :reading:+ :ninja:=resents






amazigrace said:


> I'm laughing at the lawn mower, but my husband had to have an $8K
> generator. For Oklahoma. Where occationally we have ice. Maybe
> once every two years. Just in case we ever lose power. Which we
> haven't. To think what I could have had with that $8K. He doesn't
> see it that way.



 That's nothing short of excellent! Wow!


----------



## PetitColibri

BattyBugs said:


> I'm  at you two. Jenay & Ski, you are hysterical.
> 
> Okay, here is what I came home with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute little Balenciaga, just perfect size for a night out.
> 
> Then there are these edgy boots by Pedro Garcia. They are sooo comfy, even with 120mm heels.



congrats


----------



## jamidee

BattyBugs said:


> I added a new Celine Mini luggage in Camel, to go with her tri-color sister.





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After what seems like ages, I can FINALLY share my new gorgeous Cobalt Celine mini with all of you! I am so in love
> 
> 
> 
> bag and baby bump




I am shamefully admitting that I didn't know what a Celine bag was. I was inspired to google after seeing dezy's cobalt celine and batty's camel celine.  Now, I'm in love with another thing that I can't and should not make it possible to afford. THANKS LADIES!  The bubblegum pink celine and blue croc... I just died and went to bag heaven. Someone save me from myself. But....Christmas is coming up and I'm graduating collegeresents


Btw, that baby bump is adorable. Like absolutely adorable. Maybe I want one of those for graduation and xmas. 

Ok, I'm kidding. REALLY.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jamidee said:


> I am shamefully admitting that I didn't know what a Celine bag was. I was inspired to google after seeing dezy's cobalt celine and batty's camel celine.  Now, I'm in love with another thing that I can't and should not make it possible to afford. THANKS LADIES! The bubblegum pink celine and blue croc... I just died and went to bag heaven. Someone save me from myself. But....Christmas is coming up and I'm graduating collegeresents
> 
> 
> Btw, that baby bump is adorable. Like absolutely adorable. Maybe I want one of those for graduation and xmas.
> 
> Ok, I'm kidding. REALLY.


 
Thank you *jamidee *!!!!!!! You NEED a Celine in your life Congrats on graduating!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

after seeing panda in this dress, i knew i had to have it! it was a huge pain to get but here it finally is:





now i want this one, lol:





i really wanted this one to begin with but it was already sold out


----------



## siserilla

My wallet hates me right about now. I went into Henri Bendel to have a bracelet repaired and I walked out with a necklace, cuff and ring. Then I wandered into Nordstrom and walked out with my first pair of YSLs.


----------



## Louboufan

I love the YSLs. Can't wait to get me a pair soon!


siserilla said:


> My wallet hates me right about now. I went into Henri Bendel to have a bracelet repaired and I walked out with a necklace, cuff and ring. Then I wandered into Nordstrom and walked out with my first pair of YSLs.


----------



## BattyBugs

gymangel812 said:


> after seeing panda in this dress, i knew i had to have it! it was a huge pain to get but here it finally is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i want this one, lol:
> 
> 
> i really wanted this one to begin with but it was already sold out


 
Cute!



siserilla said:


> My wallet hates me right about now. I went into Henri Bendel to have a bracelet repaired and I walked out with a necklace, cuff and ring. Then I wandered into Nordstrom and walked out with my first pair of YSLs.


 
Nice haul!


----------



## siserilla

Thanks *Louboufan* and *Batty*! I've been wanting a pair of YSLs forever. I love them!!


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> after seeing panda in this dress, i knew i had to have it! it was a huge pain to get but here it finally is:



OMG I just LOVE this dress!! 



siserilla said:


> My wallet hates me right about now. I went into Henri Bendel to have a bracelet repaired and I walked out with a necklace, cuff and ring. Then I wandered into Nordstrom and walked out with my first pair of YSLs.



Great buys! Those YSL are a must have pair!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After what seems like ages, I can FINALLY share my new gorgeous Cobalt Celine mini with all of you! I am so in love



All these Celines are making me crazy lol It is GORGEOUS! Congrats! Yay! Baby bump hehe When are you due?



moshi_moshi said:


> fuchsia suede maniacs on the way!  i can't wait to get them!



That colour is gorgeous! Congrats!



moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *batty*!!
> 
> apparently i bid on shoes like a drunken sailor....
> 
> i've wanted these shoes forever, i am several years late on them but i don't care as i love the style and got a great deal!
> 
> manolo blahnik sedarby in silver
> 
> had to post this photo of them from the SATC episode



Don't worry, you are not the only one who thinks she is years late! I just got them a month ago! We can be years late together! Congrats! Shoe twins!!



jenaywins said:


> My new Movado Rose Gold Cronograph



That is the most beautiful watch I have ever seen!!! I have no idea how you find the best things *J*! lol I adore it! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> I'm  at you two. Jenay & Ski, you are hysterical.
> 
> Okay, here is what I came home with today.
> 
> 
> A cute little Balenciaga, just perfect size for a night out.
> 
> Then there are these edgy boots by Pedro Garcia. They are sooo comfy, even with 120mm heels.



Congrats! I love your new purchases!!!!



gymangel812 said:


> after seeing panda in this dress, i knew i had to have it! it was a huge pain to get but here it finally is
> 
> i really wanted this one to begin with but it was already sold out



I too fell in love with this dress when I saw it on *panda* You ladies both look fabulous in it! It would never look like that on me Congrats! As for the white one...GO FOR IT!!hehe



siserilla said:


> My wallet hates me right about now. I went into Henri Bendel to have a bracelet repaired and I walked out with a necklace, cuff and ring. Then I wandered into Nordstrom and walked out with my first pair of YSLs.



Wow! Just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

fab new purchases ladies!!

*lagirl* - i thought i might be totally crazy but i have always loved that shoe and when it popped up for the price it did in my size i couldn't say no as i was going to pay full price for them since they never make it to sale in the silver...or at least i never see them!  congrats on getting yours!!  i think they are arriving saturday and the maniacs are here but at my dbfs.


----------



## beagly911

Not nearly as fabulous as everyone elses additions but got a great price and when I tried it on today...it looked INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> Not nearly as fabulous as everyone elses additions but got a great price and when I tried it on today...it looked INCREDIBLE!!



I love it B


----------



## siserilla

Thank you *jenay* & *l.a.*!!!

*Beagly*, love the dress! I've been obsessed with all things red lately.


----------



## AEGIS

purchased my first vintage chanel. yaaay!!

ebay.com/itm/300603243306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> purchased my first vintage chanel. yaaay!!
> 
> ebay.com/itm/300603243306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I love the combo of red and gold.. Congrats.


----------



## PeepToe

gymangel812 said:


> after seeing panda in this dress, i knew i had to have it! it was a huge pain to get but here it finally is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i want this one, lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really wanted this one to begin with but it was already sold out



I love it! It looks tdf on you!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I love the combo of red and gold.. Congrats.




i love red and gold


----------



## icecreamom

Love everybody's new goodies.. I've been trying to stay away from here for a while because this thread just gives me more and more ideas on things I need and must have 
But yesterday... I gave in, broke my ban, I couldn't resist!!!! Let me introduce my second pair of YSL Tribute Sandals, 




(Please, forgive me for my ugly toes, I need to get a pedi ASAP)

And a J Brand semi-rainbow


----------



## gymangel812

icecreamom said:


> Love everybody's new goodies.. I've been trying to stay away from here for a while because this thread just gives me more and more ideas on things I need and must have
> But yesterday... I gave in, broke my ban, I couldn't resist!!!! Let me introduce my second pair of YSL Tribute Sandals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please, forgive me for my ugly toes, I need to get a pedi ASAP)
> 
> And a J Brand semi-rainbow



ooh love the tributes!! what a fab color! love the jbrands too! i have been tempted but don't want to put that much $$$ into colored jeans.


----------



## icecreamom

gymangel812 said:


> ooh love the tributes!! what a fab color! love the jbrands too! i have been tempted but don't want to put that much $$$ into colored jeans.


Nordies had them on sale, I bought the red ones @ retail but the other 3 were the most recent purchases @ 40% off  run!


----------



## gymangel812

icecreamom said:


> Nordies had them on sale, I bought the red ones @ retail but the other 3 were the most recent purchases @ 40% off  run!


ahhh did not know they're on sale, thanks!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*icecream*!! I have two of four of your rainbow (bright red and cobalt)!!! Love the colors! Your YSLs are fab!!

*Aegis*, gorgeous Chanel!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*siserilla*, I love, lvoe, love Henri Bendel!!!! 

*Dezy*, what can I saw you are six ways from Sunday fabulous... as is the Celine! :kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

Introducing my 2nd Celine 

*Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!

Outside, natural lighting






Inside, no flash


----------



## AEGIS

AEGIS said:


> purchased my first vintage chanel. yaaay!!
> 
> ebay.com/itm/300603243306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




i just got a vintage flap    and contemplating another purchase

my dad told me Jan.1st, 2012 i should start saving more so i told him i will....so i might OD

saw a vintage lv i want....


----------



## AEGIS

i love your rainbow of jeans!



icecreamom said:


> Love everybody's new goodies.. I've been trying to stay away from here for a while because this thread just gives me more and more ideas on things I need and must have
> But yesterday... I gave in, broke my ban, I couldn't resist!!!! Let me introduce my second pair of YSL Tribute Sandals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please, forgive me for my ugly toes, I need to get a pedi ASAP)
> 
> And a J Brand semi-rainbow


----------



## AEGIS

all you ladies have such fabulous taste!




gymangel812 said:


> after seeing panda in this dress, i knew i had to have it! it was a huge pain to get but here it finally is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i want this one, lol:
> 
> 
> i really wanted this one to begin with but it was already sold out





siserilla said:


> My wallet hates me right about now. I went into Henri Bendel to have a bracelet repaired and I walked out with a necklace, cuff and ring. Then I wandered into Nordstrom and walked out with my first pair of YSLs.





beagly911 said:


> Not nearly as fabulous as everyone elses additions but got a great price and when I tried it on today...it looked INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> purchased my first vintage chanel. yaaay!!
> 
> ebay.com/itm/300603243306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
Lovely, I love the red.


----------



## beagly911

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing my 2nd Celine
> 
> *Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!
> 
> Outside, natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash


 
So pretty Bella!


----------



## beagly911

icecreamom said:


> Love everybody's new goodies.. I've been trying to stay away from here for a while because this thread just gives me more and more ideas on things I need and must have
> But yesterday... I gave in, broke my ban, I couldn't resist!!!! Let me introduce my second pair of YSL Tribute Sandals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please, forgive me for my ugly toes, I need to get a pedi ASAP)
> 
> And a J Brand semi-rainbow


 
Great additions!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> all you ladies have such fabulous taste!


 
Thank you so much AEGIS.


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> Not nearly as fabulous as everyone elses additions but got a great price and when I tried it on today...it looked INCREDIBLE!!


 
Very pretty.


----------



## icecreamom

BellaShoes said:


> *icecream*!! I have two of four of your rainbow (bright red and cobalt)!!! Love the colors! Your YSLs are fab!!


Thank you girl! Your Celine looks so dreamy 



AEGIS said:


> i love your rainbow of jeans!


Thanks I love your Chanel!



beagly911 said:


> Great additions!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *beagly* and *icecream*!!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, strange question but I know we all LLOOVVEE our CL's and most other purchases for shoes here are high end shoes, is anyone else an equal opprotunity shopper?  I know if I buy lower quality its not going to last but sometimes I see something that speaks to me but I know I won't wear it more than a season or two so I don't want to invest the big $$$ but want to enjoy the shoes.  Ok, and no I'm not talking about BOGO at Payless but some of the regular stores like BonTon(for those on the west coast its like Dillards), Macy's, Kohls, Lord and Taylor etc..


----------



## BattyBugs

My tennis shoes are Reebok and my flip flops are Haviana. Does that count? Otherwise, all of my good shoes are high end designer shoes. I just love the way they are made. Does that mean I would pass on a lower end shoe just because it isn't at the top of my list? Nope. Right now it just means I haven't seen anything I like quite as much as the designers I already buy.


----------



## GrRoxy

beagly911 said:


> Ok, strange question but I know we all LLOOVVEE our CL's and most other purchases for shoes here are high end shoes, is anyone else an equal opprotunity shopper?  I know if I buy lower quality its not going to last but sometimes I see something that speaks to me but I know I won't wear it more than a season or two so I don't want to invest the big $$$ but want to enjoy the shoes.  Ok, and no I'm not talking about BOGO at Payless but some of the regular stores like BonTon(for those on the west coast its like Dillards), Macy's, Kohls, Lord and Taylor etc..



I love my Tommy Hilfiger flip flops and heels


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Ok, strange question but I know we all LLOOVVEE our CL's and most other purchases for shoes here are high end shoes, is anyone else an equal opprotunity shopper?  I know if I buy lower quality its not going to last but sometimes I see something that speaks to me but I know I won't wear it more than a season or two so I don't want to invest the big $$$ but want to enjoy the shoes.  Ok, and no I'm not talking about BOGO at Payless but some of the regular stores like BonTon(for those on the west coast its like Dillards), Macy's, Kohls, Lord and Taylor etc..





no that's not weird.  i have close toe glitter pumps from steve madden that are I guess are shaped like a declic.  i am happy i bought them for $20 to try out the trend  bc i have NEVER worn them.  i would be kinda pissed if they were cl's.

cl doesn't make all designs i like. and i don't like all the designs CL makes [helllooooo? that lion boot? what the heck is that?!] so i need to branch out lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

beagly911 said:


> Ok, strange question but I know we all LLOOVVEE our CL's and most other purchases for shoes here are high end shoes, is anyone else an equal opprotunity shopper?  I know if I buy lower quality its not going to last but sometimes I see something that speaks to me but I know I won't wear it more than a season or two so I don't want to invest the big $$$ but want to enjoy the shoes.  Ok, and no I'm not talking about BOGO at Payless but some of the regular stores like BonTon(for those on the west coast its like Dillards), Macy's, Kohls, Lord and Taylor etc..



I am totally an equal opportunity shopper for everything.  Ill buy cheapie $20 flip flops from Marshalls, wedges from Macys etc if i like them.  The thing for me about lower end shoes is the right price.  I rarely pay full price if at all for lower end stuff and i always try to get a coupon or something because of the quality.


----------



## beagly911

Thanks ladies, and *AEGIS* ITA, whats up with the lion shoe...ewww, not for me!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing my 2nd Celine
> 
> *Camel Pebbly/Grainy Mini* !!!!!
> 
> Inside, no flash


just kiiilllling me!!!!!



BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, what can I saw you are six ways from Sunday fabulous... as is the Celine! :kiss:


 
thank you my dear! 



icecreamom said:


> Love everybody's new goodies.. I've been trying to stay away from here for a while because this thread just gives me more and more ideas on things I need and must have
> But yesterday... I gave in, broke my ban, I couldn't resist!!!! Let me introduce my second pair of YSL Tribute Sandals,
> 
> (Please, forgive me for my ugly toes, I need to get a pedi ASAP)
> 
> And a J Brand semi-rainbow


 
fabulous! love the YSLs and the JBrands! 



AEGIS said:


> purchased my first vintage chanel. yaaay!!
> 
> ebay.com/itm/300603243306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
yay congrats!!!!



beagly911 said:


> Not nearly as fabulous as everyone elses additions but got a great price and when I tried it on today...it looked INCREDIBLE!!


 
fab dress! 



siserilla said:


> My wallet hates me right about now. I went into Henri Bendel to have a bracelet repaired and I walked out with a necklace, cuff and ring. Then I wandered into Nordstrom and walked out with my first pair of YSLs.


 
LOVE the Tribtoos I cannot wait to finally get a pair!!!



gymangel812 said:


> after seeing panda in this dress, i knew i had to have it! it was a huge pain to get but here it finally is:


beautiful!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

icecreamom said:


> Love everybody's new goodies.. I've been trying to stay away from here for a while because this thread just gives me more and more ideas on things I need and must have
> But yesterday... I gave in, broke my ban, I couldn't resist!!!! Let me introduce my second pair of YSL Tribute Sandals,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please, forgive me for my ugly toes, I need to get a pedi ASAP)
> 
> And a J Brand semi-rainbow



Such a cool reveal!! Your new goodies remind me of your name, ice cream! Like yummy sprinkles. I think your new YSL's will look so hot with your new jeans.


----------



## icecreamom

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> fabulous! love the YSLs and the JBrands!


Thanks honey! 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> Such a cool reveal!! Your new goodies remind me of your name, ice cream! Like yummy sprinkles. I think your new YSL's will look so hot with your new jeans.


Yay! Thanks , I already started pairing them... and you are right, the color of the YSL is so yummy I can't stop staring at them!


----------



## archygirl

Went to NYC yesterday and found at Second Chance an orange Hermes scarf 35x35 for $199 and a Versace orange top $129 in a sample sale. They had D&G and Prada for really low prices, on Prince Street if you are in Manhattan!
Photos to come


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> Went to NYC yesterday and found at Second Chance an orange Hermes scarf 35x35 for $199 and a Versace orange top $129 in a sample sale. They had D&G and Prada for really low prices, on Prince Street if you are in Manhattan!
> Photos to come


 
Here are the photos!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*archy- *fab finds!!!!


Here are my new to me Chanel flats 







I've also bought a few maternity pieces that I haven't had a chance to share.

More of Me maternity dress from Gilt.





Isabella Oliver cobalt blue wrap top


----------



## PetitColibri

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *archy- *fab finds!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are my new to me Chanel flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also bought a few maternity pieces that I haven't had a chance to share.
> 
> More of Me maternity dress from Gilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella Oliver cobalt blue wrap top



you look amazing !


----------



## PetitColibri

as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !


----------



## rdgldy

PetitColibri said:


> as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
> it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !


Yay!!! Shoe twin, now I need modeling pictures, please!!


----------



## PetitColibri

rdgldy said:


> Yay!!! Shoe twin, now I need modeling pictures, please!!



 ha ha I will try I promise ! but I'm still waiting for yours


----------



## bling*lover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *archy- *fab finds!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are my new to me Chanel flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also bought a few maternity pieces that I haven't had a chance to share.
> 
> More of Me maternity dress from Gilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella Oliver cobalt blue wrap top


 
  Gorgeous, hope everything is going well with your pregnancy!


----------



## AEGIS

love these.  i was thisclose to getting a pair when Barneys had them on sale



PetitColibri said:


> as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
> it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !


----------



## moshi_moshi

*archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.

*dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!

*petit* - love those shoes!

my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!



You are so freaking adorable, *H! *


----------



## moshi_moshi

Dukeprincess said:


> You are so freaking adorable, *H! *



 hey *dukeeee*!!!!!


----------



## archiegirl

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!



love your outfit!  even love the BAs!


----------



## PetitColibri

AEGIS said:


> love these.  i was thisclose to getting a pair when Barneys had them on sale



well I was on the fence for a long time and finally got them on sale from MyThesera


----------



## AEGIS

a re-tweet? that's pretty freakin awesome!



moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

PetitColibri said:


> you look amazing !


 
thank you so much!!!!



PetitColibri said:


> as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
> it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !


 
love the Miu Mius!!!!



bling*lover said:


> Gorgeous, hope everything is going well with your pregnancy!


going wonderful, thank you!!!  



moshi_moshi said:


> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!


 
thank you Moshi!!!! Oh the Atwoods are killing me, I love that color!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *Dezy*!!

another pair of Atwoods recently added to my collection.  Drama Pumps from an AMAZING tpfer  also a new DVF wrap dress.


----------



## archygirl

You look great and I LOVE the CHANEL flats!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *archy- *fab finds!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are my new to me Chanel flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also bought a few maternity pieces that I haven't had a chance to share.
> 
> More of Me maternity dress from Gilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella Oliver cobalt blue wrap top


----------



## archygirl

These shoes are AWESOME!!!!!



PetitColibri said:


> as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
> it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *moshi*! I appreciate it, you need to go shopping with me!



moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!


----------



## archygirl

OOPS forgot to say your outfit is great!



moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *Dezy*!!
> 
> another pair of Atwoods recently added to my collection.  Drama Pumps from an AMAZING tpfer  also a new DVF wrap dress.



OMG your cell phone cover!!!


----------



## beagly911

PetitColibri said:


> as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
> it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !


 
OMG, those are GORGEOUS!!!  I love the colors and anything with a "mary jane" type strap/straps...I  them, Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *Dezy*!!
> 
> another pair of Atwoods recently added to my collection. Drama Pumps from an AMAZING tpfer  also a new DVF wrap dress.


 
Fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!! you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!


 
Oh a girl after my own , I LLLLOOOVVVEEE the pop of color!


----------



## sylphfae

I got a new pair of YSLs! It was horribly rainy and gloomy and cold today, but a little bit of shiny patent makes most days better!


----------



## moshi_moshi

archygirl said:


> Thanks *moshi*! I appreciate it, you need to go shopping with me!


 
I do!!!  You have such great shops up near you!



archygirl said:


> OOPS forgot to say your outfit is great!


 
thank you!! 



jenaywins said:


> OMG your cell phone cover!!!


 
i love my bearphone.... i have it in a darker tan too... i couldn't resist!  japan has the neatest stuff.



beagly911 said:


> Fabulous!


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh a girl after my own , I LLLLOOOVVVEEE the pop of color!


 
thank you *beagly*!!



sylphfae said:


> I got a new pair of YSLs! It was horribly rainy and gloomy and cold today, but a little bit of shiny patent makes most days better!


 
i love these!!!  the color is amazing!  i wish i hadn't sold my red tributes.... i think i might need a replacement pair.


----------



## PetitColibri

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the Miu Mius!!!!



thanks


----------



## PetitColibri

archygirl said:


> These shoes are AWESOME!!!!!



ITA


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> OMG, those are GORGEOUS!!!  I love the colors and anything with a "mary jane" type strap/straps...I  them, Congrats!



thanks B
I'm glad you love them ! I am crazy too about the mary jane and the straps (I love my 3 fibbia and Lillian !)


----------



## PetitColibri

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!



thanks !

I love your BA (I don't own any as of now... yet)!


----------



## anniethecat

PetitColibri said:


> as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
> it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !


 
Very pretty!  How about some mod pics?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

archygirl said:


> You look great and I LOVE the CHANEL flats!


 
thank you!!!



sylphfae said:


> I got a new pair of YSLs! It was horribly rainy and gloomy and cold today, but a little bit of shiny patent makes most days better!


 
gorgeous! love the color!


----------



## BattyBugs

archygirl said:


> Here are the photos!



Very pretty & great prices.


----------



## BattyBugs

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *archy- *fab finds!!!!
> 
> 
> Here are my new to me Chanel flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also bought a few maternity pieces that I haven't had a chance to share.
> 
> More of Me maternity dress from Gilt.
> 
> Isabella Oliver cobalt blue wrap top
> 
> Cute flats, Dezy. Your maternity wear is so cute. Way cuter than when I was pregnant with my kids.


----------



## BattyBugs

PetitColibri said:


> as promised, my last addition to my shoe collection
> it's my first pair of Miu Miu and I'm in love !



They remind me of Mardi GRAS, Petit...so cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love your finds!!  you always find the best stuff.
> 
> *dezy *- you and your bump look fabulous, i especially love the blue!
> 
> *petit* - love those shoes!
> 
> my outfit for the day (BCBG dress/Target sweater) and the maiden voyage of my brand new BA fuchsia suede maniac pumps... I even got a retweet today from BA!!!



How cool that BA tweeted back. They are such a pretty, Moshi.


----------



## BattyBugs

moshi_moshi said:


> thanks *Dezy*!!
> 
> another pair of Atwoods recently added to my collection.  Drama Pumps from an AMAZING tpfer  also a new DVF wrap dress.



Cute outfit, Moshi.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *Batty!!!!!*


----------



## DariaD

My new Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats arrived today 
They are supercute but they run a little big, so although they are supercomfy I might need a heel grip


----------



## nillacobain

DariaD said:


> My new Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats arrived today
> They are supercute but they run a little big, so although they are supercomfy I might need a heel grip


 

I saw these IRL in Paris and they were beyond cute! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## nillacobain

This thread moves so fastttttttttt... I love everyone's new purchases!


----------



## heiress-ox

DariaD said:


> My new Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats arrived today
> They are supercute but they run a little big, so although they are supercomfy I might need a heel grip



those are SO cute, I love the studded version!


----------



## sylphfae

Thank you, *dezy *& *moshi*! I'm looking forward to wearing them, I've never had purple shoes before! 

*Moshi*, your outfit is adorable!!! Red tributes sound amazing! There are some really gorgeous new colors this season, saw the prettiest burnt orange patent ones -they were just stunning! An option for your replacement pair?


----------



## DanieC

DariaD said:


> My new Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats arrived today
> They are supercute but they run a little big, so although they are supercomfy I might need a heel grip



LOVE!
your so lucky!! i went to 3 stores this week looking for my size!!!


----------



## DariaD

DanieC said:


> LOVE!
> your so lucky!! i went to 3 stores this week looking for my size!!!



Check shopbop.com, they still have some sizes left and since those run huge I am sure there will be A LOT of returns. Good luck, I am sure youll find them!


----------



## DanieC

DariaD said:


> Check shopbop.com, they still have some sizes left and since those run huge I am sure there will be A LOT of returns. Good luck, I am sure youll find them!




Thanks! i did. I have a tiny foot size 5!


----------



## aoqtpi

DariaD said:


> My new Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats arrived today
> They are supercute but they run a little big, so although they are supercomfy I might need a heel grip



WHOA those are FIERCE! And comfy? Double win!


----------



## Stephanie***

My purchases:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LV Speedy 35 in Monogram Canvas




LV Confidence Key Holder


----------



## Nolia

Hey ladies!!

Decollete vs Ron Ron
What is the structural difference?!?


----------



## chloe speaks

Nolia said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Decollete vs Ron Ron
> What is the structural difference?!?



*Nolia *i think you're in the wrong thread! but I think Decollete has an almond toe and Ron Ron has a round toe.


----------



## Nolia

chloe speaks said:


> *Nolia *i think you're in the wrong thread! but I think Decollete has an almond toe and Ron Ron has a round toe.



Oh crap, you are right.  LOL this is what happens when you're toggling windows. =_=

Thanks!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LouboutinHottie said:


> LV Speedy 35 in Monogram Canvas



WOW!!!!! Congrats! I love that size!! And the charm is so pretty!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Stephanie*** said:


> My purchases:



Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Today is a special day for me because I received my first Hermès purchase!!!! I don't have the budget for a Birkin (my dream bag) yet and I was itching for something Hermès that I would wear and enjoy very often. I considered the scarves but decided against it because I am not much of a scarves wearer.  I gave up for a while never considering their jewelry. TBH, I had no idea they had jewelry besides the enamel bracelets:shame: One day, I came across *carlinha*'s Hermès collection and saw the gorgeous Collier De Chien bracelets she had purchased. That was the first time I saw them and it was love at first sight for me

It is my pleasure to introduce the...

*Hermès Mykonos Lizard CDC*


----------



## moshi_moshi

love all the new additions ladies! 

my new-ish meira t evil eye bracelet, yellow gold, diamonds and blue sapphires.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*la girl *- that CDC is tdf!!!  the color is amazing... congrats!!


----------



## LVoepink

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is a special day for me because I received my first Hermès purchase!!!! I don't have the budget for a Birkin (my dream bag) yet and I was itching for something Hermès that I would wear and enjoy very often. I considered the scarves but decided against it because I am not much of a scarves wearer.  I gave up for a while never considering their jewelry. TBH, I had no idea they had jewelry besides the enamel bracelets:shame: One day, I came across *carlinha*'s Hermès collection and saw the gorgeous Collier De Chien bracelets she had purchased. That was the first time I saw them and it was love at first sight for me
> 
> It is my pleasure to introduce the...
> 
> *Hermès Mykonos Lizard CDC*


 
Congrats! the colour is stunning


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> my new-ish meira t evil eye bracelet, yellow gold, diamonds and blue sapphires.



So beautiful!! Are they pricey? I love it! Congrats!



moshi_moshi said:


> *la girl *- that CDC is tdf!!!  the color is amazing... congrats!!



Thank you very much. I am so excited about it! 



LVoepink said:


> Congrats! the colour is stunning



Thank you!!! The color is truly amazing! It made me realize that I need CLs in the blue family:giggles:


----------



## foreverrainbow

jenaywins said:


> I really like TBs... Great quality shoes and almost all of the styles are super cute.


Please help i am new here.I need to get a purse authenticated and was told they do it on this site but...i am soooo lost lol


----------



## LVoepink

*LA Girl* - in that case I urge you to get something in Indigo!! I have the watersnake Bambou in Indigo and the colour is amazing!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fabbbb new treats ladies-this thread gives me sooo many ideas! It's hands down one of my faves because it's like a medley of all of the fabulousness of all the other designer subforums from people whose style I trust!


----------



## moshi_moshi

l.a_girl19 said:


> So beautiful!! Are they pricey? I love it! Congrats!


 
i have been searching for a long time for an evil eye bracelet that was plain but still cute...there's a huge range out there so you can spend $25 or $250 etc.  it was a little overpriced but i got it during a sale at bloomies and i had bloomies dollars so it wasnt THAT bad.

i really love your CDC!  i love the style of the bracelet, is it heavy?


----------



## l.a_girl19

LVoepink said:


> *LA Girl* - in that case I urge you to get something in Indigo!! I have the watersnake Bambou in Indigo and the colour is amazing!



I would love a bright blue exotic or satin or even strass. I am hoping that the Very Mix will come in a blue variation! That would be amazing!! 



moshi_moshi said:


> i have been searching for a long time for an evil eye bracelet that was plain but still cute...there's a huge range out there so you can spend $25 or $250 etc.  it was a little overpriced but i got it during a sale at bloomies and i had bloomies dollars so it wasnt THAT bad.
> 
> i really love your CDC!  i love the style of the bracelet, is it heavy?



My family keeps telling me to get an evil eye bracelet or necklace but I would like one that does not look like a typical evil eye piece of jewelry or that you don't recognize as that right off the bat. Yours is the first that I really love

Thank you! I love the style too! It is not really all that heavy. I have not worn it out yet so I can't really say if it would be a bother or if it would be uncomfortable. I hope it won't be any of those things


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is a special day for me because I received my first Hermès purchase!!!! I don't have the budget for a Birkin (my dream bag) yet and I was itching for something Hermès that I would wear and enjoy very often. I considered the scarves but decided against it because I am not much of a scarves wearer. I gave up for a while never considering their jewelry. TBH, I had no idea they had jewelry besides the enamel bracelets One day, I came across *carlinha*'s Hermès collection and saw the gorgeous Collier De Chien bracelets she had purchased. That was the first time I saw them and it was love at first sight for me
> 
> It is my pleasure to introduce the...
> 
> *Hermès Mykonos Lizard CDC*


 
wow simply gorgeous!!!!



LouboutinHottie said:


> LV Speedy 35 in Monogram Canvas
> 
> LV Confidence Key Holder


 
classic and beautiful congrats! 



Stephanie*** said:


> My purchases:


 
great jackets! 



DariaD said:


> My new Marc Jacobs Studded Mouse Flats arrived today
> They are supercute but they run a little big, so although they are supercomfy I might need a heel grip


 
so cute! 



moshi_moshi said:


> love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> my new-ish meira t evil eye bracelet, yellow gold, diamonds and blue sapphires.


 
fab!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LouboutinHottie said:


> LV Speedy 35 in Monogram Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Confidence Key Holder



wow! awesome addition, i love love love speedies. you will use it nonstop! and the charm is a nice touch


----------



## LouboutinHottie

l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW!!!!! Congrats! I love that size!! And the charm is so pretty!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> classic and beautiful congrats!







LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow! awesome addition, i love love love speedies. you will use it nonstop! and the charm is a nice touch



 I love the size I got it in as well! I have it in the 25, but it is WAY too small. 35 is just perfect. The speedy is definitely my have LV style.


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow simply gorgeous!!!!



Thank you


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Got a surprise (but not really 'cause I had mentioned it) from my mother whilst on a trip this past weekend w/ friends in Detroit! We had just been talking about me not holding back so much, with my personal life, career, etc and I thought this was the cutest gift. 

So I just wanted to share a little encouragement from my mom with all of you ladies-- don't ever forget that everything you want can be yours (within reason lol) all you have to do is work for it. "Remember, it's yours for the taking [the world]..."

Tiffany Somerset "Mesh" Ring














Thanks 4 lettin' me share


----------



## BagsR4Me

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Got a surprise (but not really 'cause I had mentioned it) from my mother whilst on a trip this past weekend w/ friends in Detroit! We had just been talking about me not holding back so much, with my personal life, career, etc and I thought this was the cutest gift.
> 
> So I just wanted to share a little encouragement from my mom with all of you ladies-- don't ever forget that everything you want can be yours (within reason lol) all you have to do is work for it. "Remember, it's yours for the taking [the world]..."
> 
> Tiffany Somerset "Mesh" Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 lettin' me share


 
That's so sweet! Very pretty.


----------



## LVoepink

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Got a surprise (but not really 'cause I had mentioned it) from my mother whilst on a trip this past weekend w/ friends in Detroit! We had just been talking about me not holding back so much, with my personal life, career, etc and I thought this was the cutest gift.
> 
> So I just wanted to share a little encouragement from my mom with all of you ladies-- don't ever forget that everything you want can be yours (within reason lol) all you have to do is work for it. "Remember, it's yours for the taking [the world]..."
> 
> Tiffany Somerset "Mesh" Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 lettin' me share


 
aww that lovely


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Got a surprise (but not really 'cause I had mentioned it) from my mother whilst on a trip this past weekend w/ friends in Detroit! We had just been talking about me not holding back so much, with my personal life, career, etc and I thought this was the cutest gift.
> 
> So I just wanted to share a little encouragement from my mom with all of you ladies-- don't ever forget that everything you want can be yours (within reason lol) all you have to do is work for it. "Remember, it's yours for the taking [the world]..."
> 
> Tiffany Somerset "Mesh" Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 lettin' me share



Such a sweet surprise!!! Love the words of wisdom This ring is so elegant. I have wanted it for so long! Congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> Today is a special day for me because I received my first Hermès purchase!!!! I don't have the budget for a Birkin (my dream bag) yet and I was itching for something Hermès that I would wear and enjoy very often. I considered the scarves but decided against it because I am not much of a scarves wearer.  I gave up for a while never considering their jewelry. TBH, I had no idea they had jewelry besides the enamel bracelets:shame: One day, I came across *carlinha*'s Hermès collection and saw the gorgeous Collier De Chien bracelets she had purchased. That was the first time I saw them and it was love at first sight for me
> 
> It is my pleasure to introduce the...
> 
> *Hermès Mykonos Lizard CDC*



just simply simply PERFECT *lagirl*!!!!    so happy you were able to find one, and NOT above retail!  (resellers are ridiculous!)  don't you just LOVE that orange box with the brown ribbon?!!??!!!  agghhhhh, watch how addicted you will be become!  i'm glad to be an enabler 



moshi_moshi said:


> love all the new additions ladies!
> 
> my new-ish meira t evil eye bracelet, yellow gold, diamonds and blue sapphires.



love it *moshi*!!!  i'm looking for an evil eye ring now 

by the way the CDCs are definitely more substantial than other types of bracelets because of the hardware.  i love the clinking sound the round metal ring makes when you move.  because of this, your CDC develops what is known as the CDC "smile"... it's unavoidable, but you have to just think of it positively - that it is a well-used and well-loved CDC.  apart from that my main concern is just banging the hardware against the desk when i'm on the computer because it does stick out, so i lay a soft padded cloth underneath my wrist when i'm at the desk.  i know it's meant to be well-used and well-loved, but i'd like to avoid getting unnecessary scratches on the hardware as much as i can.


----------



## carlinha

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Got a surprise (but not really 'cause I had mentioned it) from my mother whilst on a trip this past weekend w/ friends in Detroit! We had just been talking about me not holding back so much, with my personal life, career, etc and I thought this was the cutest gift.
> 
> So I just wanted to share a little encouragement from my mom with all of you ladies-- don't ever forget that everything you want can be yours (within reason lol) all you have to do is work for it. "Remember, it's yours for the taking [the world]..."
> 
> Tiffany Somerset "Mesh" Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 lettin' me share



just lovely *choco*, your mom is such a sweetheart!


----------



## l.a_girl19

carlinha said:


> just simply simply PERFECT *lagirl*!!!!    so happy you were able to find one, and NOT above retail!  (resellers are ridiculous!)  don't you just LOVE that orange box with the brown ribbon?!!??!!!  agghhhhh, watch how addicted you will be become!  i'm glad to be an enabler



That orange box and brown ribbon made me so happy and excited at the thought of what was inside!! Thank you so much! I truly feel lucky to have purchased it at the retail price. I am certainly addicted!!! Christmas will be the time for more


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BagsR4Me said:


> That's so sweet! Very pretty.


 


LVoepink said:


> aww that lovely


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Such a sweet surprise!!! Love the words of wisdom This ring is so elegant. I have wanted it for so long! Congrats!!


 


carlinha said:


> just lovely *choco*, your mom is such a sweetheart!


 
Thanks ladies-ya'll are the best!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

carlinha said:


> just simply simply PERFECT *lagirl*!!!!  so happy you were able to find one, and NOT above retail! (resellers are ridiculous!) don't you just LOVE that orange box with the brown ribbon?!!??!!! agghhhhh, watch how addicted you will be become! i'm glad to be an enabler
> 
> 
> 
> love it *moshi*!!! i'm looking for an evil eye ring now
> 
> by the way the CDCs are definitely more substantial than other types of bracelets because of the hardware. i love the clinking sound the round metal ring makes when you move. because of this, your CDC develops what is known as the CDC "smile"... it's unavoidable, but you have to just think of it positively - that it is a well-used and well-loved CDC. apart from that my main concern is just banging the hardware against the desk when i'm on the computer because it does stick out, so i lay a soft padded cloth underneath my wrist when i'm at the desk. i know it's meant to be well-used and well-loved, but i'd like to avoid getting unnecessary scratches on the hardware as much as i can.


 
oh em gee @ your avi carli! I'm researching right now! lol They're gorgeousssss!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Got a surprise (but not really 'cause I had mentioned it) from my mother whilst on a trip this past weekend w/ friends in Detroit! We had just been talking about me not holding back so much, with my personal life, career, etc and I thought this was the cutest gift.
> 
> So I just wanted to share a little encouragement from my mom with all of you ladies-- don't ever forget that everything you want can be yours (within reason lol) all you have to do is work for it. "Remember, it's yours for the taking [the world]..."
> 
> Tiffany Somerset "Mesh" Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 lettin' me share


 
this is so incredibly sweet!!!!!


----------



## hayesld

Hello all! I found these recently on ebay and thought I would share. They remind me of the Louboutin Pigalle plato if it were a Mary Jane. I haven't owned a nude pump yet so I'm excited to see what all I can wear them with.


----------



## l.a_girl19

hayesld said:


> Hello all! I found these recently on ebay and thought I would share. They remind me of the Louboutin Pigalle plato if it were a Mary Jane. I haven't owned a nude pump yet so I'm excited to see what all I can wear them with.



They look beautiful on you!


----------



## amazigrace

carlinha said:


> just simply simply PERFECT *lagirl*!!!!    so happy you were able to find one, and NOT above retail!  (resellers are ridiculous!)  don't you just LOVE that orange box with the brown ribbon?!!??!!!  agghhhhh, watch how addicted you will be become!  i'm glad to be an enabler
> by the way the CDCs are definitely more substantial than other types of bracelets because of the hardware.  i love the clinking sound the round metal ring makes when you move.  because of this, your CDC develops what is known as the CDC "smile"... it's unavoidable, but you have to just think of it positively - that it is a well-used and well-loved CDC.  apart from that my main concern is just banging the hardware against the desk when i'm on the computer because it does stick out, so i lay a soft padded cloth underneath my wrist when i'm at the desk.  i know it's meant to be well-used and well-loved, but i'd like to avoid getting unnecessary scratches on the hardware as much as i can.



*l.a_girl19,* see you've gotten the Hermes bug? Love your new CDC - it's gorgeous, and I agree with everything *carlina* said. They're so much fun to wear and so substantial and luxurious. Congratulations on yours! I love them
more than any of my other jewelry!


----------



## l.a_girl19

amazigrace said:


> *l.a_girl19,* see you've gotten the Hermes bug? Love your new CDC - it's gorgeous, and I agree with everything *carlina* said. They're so much fun to wear and so substantial and luxurious. Congratulations on yours! I love them
> more than any of my other jewelry!



Thank you so much It makes me so happy! Just waiting to protect it with Apple Garde or Meltonian before I wear it. I wonder if it is ok to cover the hardware with saran wrap when I spray it Did you spray your CDC bracelets as well?


----------



## amazigrace

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you so much It makes me so happy! Just waiting to protect it with Apple Garde or Meltonian before I wear it. I wonder if it is ok to cover the hardware with saran wrap when I spray it Did you spray your CDC bracelets as well?




No, I've never sprayed mine with anything and I have several. I bet *carla* does, though, and if she does, I will, too. Just never thought about it. I wear them all the time and haven't had any probs with getting them dirty or anything. My SA didn't mention it either. Anyway, I hope you love wearing it - you will - and once again, congratulations!


----------



## BellaShoes

*moshi*, great bracelets.. sapphires are my fav!

oh *choco*... I don't know which is better, the sweet note or the ring.... definitely the note from Mom 

*loub*... congrats on your LV Speedy!


----------



## BellaShoes

I picked up a little leopard pony hair for myself....

...in the form of House of Harlow Natalia booties (140MM)


----------



## PANda_USC

Got my first Balenciaga(bleu lavande city) from Neiman Marcus last week and have purchased 3 more since!  

Presenting my little, week old Bal collection from top left to right! LE Magenta 2007 city, bleu lavande 2011 city, lilac 2004 city, very thyme 2008 city, ^_^. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## BellaShoes

Girl!!! PANda, when you go... you go BIG! Gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

So exicted, I have been stalking the AMY Batwing tunic by BOYOD for months, it has been sold out... I check yesterday once F&F launched and they had it in stock!!

YAY!!!


----------



## AEGIS

perfect!!! ive had my eye on these ever since i saw rihanna in them



hayesld said:


> Hello all! I found these recently on ebay and thought I would share. They remind me of the Louboutin Pigalle plato if it were a Mary Jane. I haven't owned a nude pump yet so I'm excited to see what all I can wear them with.


----------



## AEGIS

omgee your mom is so sweet!  i hope you take the leap to get what you want and deserve 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Got a surprise (but not really 'cause I had mentioned it) from my mother whilst on a trip this past weekend w/ friends in Detroit! We had just been talking about me not holding back so much, with my personal life, career, etc and I thought this was the cutest gift.
> 
> So I just wanted to share a little encouragement from my mom with all of you ladies-- don't ever forget that everything you want can be yours (within reason lol) all you have to do is work for it. "Remember, it's yours for the taking [the world]..."
> 
> Tiffany Somerset "Mesh" Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 lettin' me share


----------



## purseinsanity

I just went through multiple pages of this.  I'm so behind, but dang, so many wonderful ideas I've gotten looking at all of your pictures!  Many congrats ladies!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't posted in awhile due to work, but being busy at work doesn't mean there's no time for shopping.  You MAKE time for that!!!  

Here goes!

First up:  Mystique Sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Some Paul Greene Snakeskin Sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Goyard:


----------



## purseinsanity

BV Knot Clutch in Rust!


----------



## purseinsanity

Alexander McQueen Skull/Leopard Shawl in "Flame":  (It would go well with the BV Knot, I think!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo peeptoe booties in Sand:


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And last but not least:

Hermes 35cm Barenia Birkin w/PHW, 35cm Etain Togo Birin w/PHW, and 35cm Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW.


----------



## PetitColibri

hayesld said:


> Hello all! I found these recently on ebay and thought I would share. They remind me of the Louboutin Pigalle plato if it were a Mary Jane. I haven't owned a nude pump yet so I'm excited to see what all I can wear them with.



Oh I really love them ! they are gorgeous !


----------



## PetitColibri

PANda_USC said:


> Got my first Balenciaga(bleu lavande city) from Neiman Marcus last week and have purchased 3 more since!
> 
> Presenting my little, week old Bal collection from top left to right! LE Magenta 2007 city, bleu lavande 2011 city, lilac 2004 city, very thyme 2008 city, ^_^. Thanks for letting me share!



welcome to the Bal addiction
and congrats on those gorgeous City's !


----------



## anniethecat

purseinsanity said:


> BV Knot Clutch in Rust!


 
*Love this!*

For some reason I can't see any of your pics except for this, the Goyards and the scarf.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> this is so incredibly sweet!!!!!


 


BellaShoes said:


> oh *choco*... I don't know which is better, the sweet note or the ring.... definitely the note from Mom


 


AEGIS said:


> omgee your mom is so sweet! i hope you take the leap to get what you want and deserve


 
thank you so much ladies!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

BellaShoes said:


> I picked up a little leopard pony hair for myself....
> 
> ...in the form of House of Harlow Natalia booties (140MM)


 
fierceeee! I love when the pattern is large and defined as opposed to small and mottled, both are nice-but I think these are more versatile in that you get the separate colors to work with for outfit pairings instead of an overall "brown-ish" shade that animal print often gives. Excellent choice-werk!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, hiii dear!!! Thank you! I've been wearing these Bal bags way more than my Chanel and H. Worth every penny, meow!

*petitcolibri*, thank you so much!

*purseinsanity*, gorgeous haul!!


----------



## amazigrace

purseinsanity said:


> And last but not least:
> 
> Hermes 35cm Barenia Birkin w/PHW, 35cm Etain Togo Birin w/PHW, and 35cm Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW.



*purse,* I love your H. purchases! LOVE that lizard CDC, and the Birkin is TDF. You are one classy woman! Congratulations on your beautiful purchases!


----------



## CocoB

purseinsanity said:


> Goyard:




Oh, purse, you're making me want an orange one!


----------



## laleeza

PANda_USC said:


> Got my first Balenciaga(bleu lavande city) from Neiman Marcus last week and have purchased 3 more since!
> 
> Presenting my little, week old Bal collection from top left to right! LE Magenta 2007 city, bleu lavande 2011 city, lilac 2004 city, very thyme 2008 city, ^_^. Thanks for letting me share!



Wow - they are gorgeous!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Some of you ladies may remember my conundrum a couple months ago about the Jimmy Choo booties in plain black or the nude color with crystals. At first I decided to keep the black, but the nude ones were still on my mind because they seemed more special. And since it seemed silly to get two pairs of the same style, I ended up returning the black ones a week later and just recently ordered these instead!  I am happy with my decision; these make my heart flutter much more.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PANda_USC said:


> Got my first Balenciaga(bleu lavande city) from Neiman Marcus last week and have purchased 3 more since!
> 
> Presenting my little, week old Bal collection from top left to right! LE Magenta 2007 city, bleu lavande 2011 city, lilac 2004 city, very thyme 2008 city, ^_^. Thanks for letting me share!



amazing! you are my type of girl... when you know what you like, you go for it  what a wonderful group; i am sure even some seasoned balenciaga ladies would be jealous of your collection! personally i am in love with the magenta


----------



## purseinsanity

anniethecat said:


> *Love this!*
> 
> For some reason I can't see any of your pics except for this, the Goyards and the scarf.



Thank you!!!  I'm reposting them...I hope they show up this time!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> *bella*, hiii dear!!! Thank you! I've been wearing these Bal bags way more than my Chanel and H. Worth every penny, meow!
> 
> *petitcolibri*, thank you so much!
> 
> *purseinsanity*, gorgeous haul!!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse,* I love your H. purchases! LOVE that lizard CDC, and the Birkin is TDF. You are one classy woman! Congratulations on your beautiful purchases!



  That's very flattering!  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

CocoB said:


> Oh, purse, you're making me want an orange one!


----------



## purseinsanity

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Some of you ladies may remember my conundrum a couple months ago about the Jimmy Choo booties in plain black or the nude color with crystals. At first I decided to keep the black, but the nude ones were still on my mind because they seemed more special. And since it seemed silly to get two pairs of the same style, I ended up returning the black ones a week later and just recently ordered these instead!  I am happy with my decision; these make my heart flutter much more.



Wow!!!  Those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ok, let's try this again!  

Mystique sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Paul Green:


----------



## purseinsanity

Amethyst Python HP Loubies:


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Peeptoe Suede Booties:


----------



## purseinsanity

Etain Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Barenia Birkin w/PHW!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## BattyBugs

I'm behind again, but I see some gorgeous additions, everyone.


----------



## aoqtpi

purseinsanity said:


>



OMG I'm in awe of all the *H*! Beautiful!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


>



WOOOOOOWWWWOOOOOWWW!! My really really really favorite is your green Kelly.... love it!!

Many congrats dear!!!!


----------



## katran26

purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## Emma4790

purseinsanity said:


>



Wow! You really in in "H"andbag "H"eaven!!  The kelly is my fav...amazing colour!


----------



## myu3160

purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## Emma4790

I have never noticed this thread before today  But I'm loving it...
Can I show my new shoes??














They weren't particularily  expensive but I adored them at first sight (when I seen them on Chiara from http://www.theblondesalad.com). Limited Edition shoes from a UK brand, with gold sole, gold spikes and an island platform.
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## anniethecat

purseinsanity said:


>


 
WOW! Holy H!

Twins on the HP!


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Some of you ladies may remember my conundrum a couple months ago about the Jimmy Choo booties in plain black or the nude color with crystals. At first I decided to keep the black, but the nude ones were still on my mind because they seemed more special. And since it seemed silly to get two pairs of the same style, I ended up returning the black ones a week later and just recently ordered these instead!  I am happy with my decision; these make my heart flutter much more.



Gorgeous! At the end I agree nude ones are more special!  Love them.. Why oh why Choo doesnt allow me to wear his booties... I have too high arch and cant put my feet...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

purseinsanity said:


> Wow!!!  Those are AMAZING!!!





thank you!!



GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous! At the end I agree nude ones are more special!  Love them.. Why oh why Choo doesnt allow me to wear his booties... I have too high arch and cant put my feet...



thanks, it is reassuring someone agrees it was the right decision  that is awful!! i would be so frustrated, but at least he has lots of other gorgeous styles that are comfortable for you??


----------



## archygirl

Must be an Hermes day. Photos of my new addition to the H family on their way! Beautiful Additions, Purse!!!!!!!!!!



purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## hayesld

l.a_girl19 said:


> They look beautiful on you!



Thanks! They match my skin tone better than the nude Loubi's I think.


----------



## archygirl

After two years of tireless patience, picked up this 28cm Rouge Kelly from Duet in Livingston today for my birthday! $4000 I thought was a great price for this Box calf vintage bag with NO imperfections at all! Does anyone know what year it is, J in circle--Now I have two 28cm Kellys and have completed my UHG list. Not sure what is next...


----------



## hayesld

Thanks also to petit colibri and to LamborghiniGirl, love those blingy choo booties!


----------



## BagsR4Me

purseinsanity said:


>


 
Gorgeous purchases!! That Kiwi Kelly is so beautiful, and I love the CDC. Huge congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

archygirl said:


> After two years of tireless patience, picked up this 28cm Rouge Kelly from Duet in Livingston today for my birthday! $4000 I thought was a great price for this Box calf vintage bag with NO imperfections at all! Does anyone know what year it is, J in circle--Now I have two 28cm Kellys and have completed my UHG list. Not sure what is next...


 
Beautiful. Such a pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Daaaaaaaaaaang, *purse*! You be killin em!


----------



## archygirl

BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful. Such a pretty color. Congrats!


 
Thank you *BagsR4Me. *Have not treated myself in a while, but had been waiting for a bag like this for a while and she came into my life just in time for my birthday. I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## archygirl

WOW these shoes are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, it is reassuring someone agrees it was the right decision  that is awful!! i would be so frustrated, but at least he has lots of other gorgeous styles that are comfortable for you??


----------



## amazigrace

*archy,* absolutely gorgeous! I'm so excited for you!!! *Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## archygirl

amazigrace said:


> *archy,* absolutely gorgeous! I'm so excited for you!!! *Happy Birthday!!*


 
Thank you so much *amazigrace*! actual b-day is thursday, going to see my son's band play, with Kelly in tow of course!


----------



## archygirl

Tomorrow is the Far Hills Race Meeting, and I was so excited about my new Kelly purchase, that I forgot to post my boots for tomorrow's festivities: 
Hunter gloss black tall boots and an equestrian scarf (from brandy new designer consignment shop in Far Hills!)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Hunter&N=4294912359+306418049&bmUID=jcGnPfO


----------



## purseinsanity

aoqtpi said:


> OMG I'm in awe of all the *H*! Beautiful!



Thank you *aoqtpi*!  It's like feast or famine with me.  All came close together.


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOOOOOOWWWWOOOOOWWW!! My really really really favorite is your green Kelly.... love it!!
> 
> Many congrats dear!!!!



Thanks *CRISPEDROSA*!  I'm not a green person, or usually a Kelly person, but something about this bag made me pick up the phone and beg my SA months ago to find one!  It finally came.


----------



## purseinsanity

myu3160 said:


>





Emma4790 said:


> Wow! You really in in "H"andbag "H"eaven!!  The kelly is my fav...amazing colour!





katran26 said:


>



Thank you all so much!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Emma4790 said:


> I have never noticed this thread before today  But I'm loving it...
> Can I show my new shoes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't particularily  expensive but I adored them at first sight (when I seen them on Chiara from http://www.theblondesalad.com). Limited Edition shoes from a UK brand, with gold sole, gold spikes and an island platform.
> Thank you for letting me share



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

anniethecat said:


> WOW! Holy H!
> 
> Twins on the HP!



Hi Twinnie!  Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> Must be an Hermes day. Photos of my new addition to the H family on their way! Beautiful Additions, Purse!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you *archygirl*!


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> After two years of tireless patience, picked up this 28cm Rouge Kelly from Duet in Livingston today for my birthday! $4000 I thought was a great price for this Box calf vintage bag with NO imperfections at all! Does anyone know what year it is, J in circle--Now I have two 28cm Kellys and have completed my UHG list. Not sure what is next...



Congratulations!  It's beautiful.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsR4Me said:


> Gorgeous purchases!! That Kiwi Kelly is so beautiful, and I love the CDC. Huge congrats!



Thanks hon!  :kiss:  Something about the highlighter green on a Kelly made me swoon!


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang, *purse*! You be killin em!


----------



## amazigrace

purseinsanity said:


> Etain Togo Birkin w/PHW:



*purse,* this is the Birkin of my dreams, and the one my husband is tired of hearing about! Just stunning!


----------



## sylphfae

archygirl said:


> Tomorrow is the Far Hills Race Meeting, and I was so excited about my new Kelly purchase, that I forgot to post my boots for tomorrow's festivities:
> Hunter gloss black tall boots and an equestrian scarf (from brandy new designer consignment shop in Far Hills!)
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Hunter&N=4294912359+306418049&bmUID=jcGnPfO


 
Wow, these are GORGEOUS! They look so refined!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Been making quite a few non-CL purchases lately but here's a couple things I actually have photos of:

H Mouselline 






Wide clic clac orange w/ PHW, Rose Gold VCA sweet


----------



## Dessye

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Been making quite a few non-CL purchases lately but here's a couple things I actually have photos of:
> 
> H Mouselline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide clic clac orange w/ PHW, Rose Gold VCA sweet


----------



## l.a_girl19

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Been making quite a few non-CL purchases lately but here's a couple things I actually have photos of:
> 
> H Mouselline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide clic clac orange w/ PHW, Rose Gold VCA sweet



Gorgeous purchases! Congrats!!! Love the Clic Clac!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

archygirl said:


> After two years of tireless patience, picked up this 28cm Rouge Kelly from Duet in Livingston today for my birthday! $4000 I thought was a great price for this Box calf vintage bag with NO imperfections at all! Does anyone know what year it is, J in circle--Now I have two 28cm Kellys and have completed my UHG list. Not sure what is next...



Oh my goodness! I remember you telling us that you were waiting for this baby and it finally arrived!!! Huge congrats!! It is stunning


----------



## l.a_girl19

Emma4790 said:


> I have never noticed this thread before today  But I'm loving it...
> Can I show my new shoes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't particularily  expensive but I adored them at first sight (when I seen them on Chiara from http://www.theblondesalad.com). Limited Edition shoes from a UK brand, with gold sole, gold spikes and an island platform.
> Thank you for letting me share



Wow


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, it is reassuring someone agrees it was the right decision  that is awful!! i would be so frustrated, but at least he has lots of other gorgeous styles that are comfortable for you??



Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Congrats! 
BTW, where did you get them?


----------



## l.a_girl19

purseinsanity said:


> Ok, let's try this again!
> 
> Mystique sandals:



Beautiful!



purseinsanity said:


> Amethyst Python HP Loubies:



Yay!!! Congrats! Shoe twins


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Congrats!
> BTW, where did you get them?



Thanks love!! They are Jimmy Choos-- but no department store and none of the Jimmy Choo boutiques were able to access the nude color in crystals, so I had to order them online-- I think the nude crystals was online only  They would look HOT on you!!!


----------



## archygirl

Hey *naked*, you look incredible in that scarf and now I am dying for a clic clac in that color. Excellent purchases, lady!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Been making quite a few non-CL purchases lately but here's a couple things I actually have photos of:
> 
> H Mouselline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide clic clac orange w/ PHW, Rose Gold VCA sweet


----------



## archygirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> Oh my goodness! I remember you telling us that you were waiting for this baby and it finally arrived!!! Huge congrats!! It is stunning


 
Thanks *l.a.girl*! I grew impatient and just had to go earlier to pick her up. especially after the stupid week I had.


----------



## rdgldy

*archy*, I am speechless...........


----------



## rdgldy

*naked*, your H purchases are spectacular!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been so busy with my parents being here, that I'm still behind. I'm admiring all the new goodies, though.


----------



## myu3160

lamborghinigirl said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is reassuring someone agrees it was the right decision  that is awful!! I would be so frustrated, but at least he has lots of other gorgeous styles that are comfortable for you??


love these!!


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Been making quite a few non-CL purchases lately but here's a couple things I actually have photos of:
> 
> H Mouselline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide clic clac orange w/ PHW, Rose Gold VCA sweet



Love your *H* goodies!


----------



## cts900

*acrhy* and *naked*!!!!! All of that *H *is making my head spin.  Everything is so special and beautiful.


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, it is reassuring someone agrees it was the right decision  that is awful!! i would be so frustrated, but at least he has lots of other gorgeous styles that are comfortable for you??




I need to say that I had so bad experience with Jimmy Choo store in Paris, SA didnt care about me at all but more about arabian woman which happened to be in this tiny tiny store in same time  So I didnt rly try more but I loved one  pair of wedges and no wayyy... Well, is still a hope that other styles are more wearable but next time definitely I wont go to this store(Av.Montaigne) but to lafayette...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

GrRoxy said:


> I need to say that I had so bad experience with Jimmy Choo store in Paris, SA didnt care about me at all but more about arabian woman which happened to be in this tiny tiny store in same time  So I didnt rly try more but I loved one  pair of wedges and no wayyy... Well, is still a hope that other styles are more wearable but next time definitely I wont go to this store(Av.Montaigne) but to lafayette...



The SA's in the Boston store, in the 10+ times I have gone in, have always ignored me as well, and when I asked to see things or asked about products they were very rude. And there is never anyone in the store! So I would think they would want to be nice to their customers, so more people would come back  So in comparison, shopping online was rather pleasant


----------



## Louboufan

purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhh, *naked*, how you have become the queen of Hermes... just fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

A few of my recent shoe purchases....

*House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*






*Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*






*Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


----------



## sylphfae

What a haul, Bella!!!! Am loving all of your new buys, especially the HH booties, they have such bold, gorgeous lines! And the Manolos -too sexy! Adore the purple patent pumps in the background too!!!!



BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *sylphfae*!!! My Sergio Rossi purple eel barbie pumps are in the background


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*



Love, love, love!


----------



## purseinsanity

archygirl said:


> Tomorrow is the Far Hills Race Meeting, and I was so excited about my new Kelly purchase, that I forgot to post my boots for tomorrow's festivities:
> Hunter gloss black tall boots and an equestrian scarf (from brandy new designer consignment shop in Far Hills!)
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Hunter&N=4294912359+306418049&bmUID=jcGnPfO



Love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsR4Me said:


> Gorgeous purchases!! That Kiwi Kelly is so beautiful, and I love the CDC. Huge congrats!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse,* this is the Birkin of my dreams, and the one my husband is tired of hearing about! Just stunning!



Thank you so much *amazigrace*!!  I am over the moon about this one...I wasn't sure about the color but was so pleasantly surprised!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Been making quite a few non-CL purchases lately but here's a couple things I actually have photos of:
> 
> H Mouselline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide clic clac orange w/ PHW, Rose Gold VCA sweet



Not _*that*_ is a stack!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yay!!! Congrats! Shoe twins



Thanks!  Aren't they the best color?!!?  I'm in love!


----------



## purseinsanity

Louboufan said:


>


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*



Love all of these!  You have the best shoes!!


----------



## anniethecat

*Love the CO's!*




BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*


 
Beautiful new shooz, Bella. The booties and the Bebels are almost tied as my favorites.


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> A few of my recent shoe purchases....
> 
> *House of Harlow Natalia Bootie in leopard pony hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manolo Blahnik Black Suede BB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Olympia Bebel in Leopard*



Love them! I esp love/need/want the House of Harlow booties!


----------



## foosy

Emma4790 said:


> I have never noticed this thread before today  But I'm loving it...
> Can I show my new shoes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't particularily  expensive but I adored them at first sight (when I seen them on Chiara from http://www.theblondesalad.com). Limited Edition shoes from a UK brand, with gold sole, gold spikes and an island platform.
> Thank you for letting me share


 
Fierce!
Care to share the brand of the shoes?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm way far behind, but WOW!!!! Amazing new purchases ladies!!!


----------



## Emma4790

foosy said:


> Fierce!
> Care to share the brand of the shoes?




Kandee!!   Not at all expensive but pretty good quality and really unique designs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *purse, annie, batty* (yes, love both leopards!), *aoqtpi* (grab the HoH booties soon, they are going QUICK!).. and lovely mommy to be *Dezy*...


----------



## BellaShoes

The last of my recent shoe haul...

My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....

Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.












and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas


----------



## jenayb

*Bella!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Jenay!!!! :kiss: The Celine's were a very lucky get!


----------



## aoqtpi

_Finnallllyyy_ got a new phone! I've been waiting forever!


----------



## PetitColibri

aoqtpi said:


> _Finnallllyyy_ got a new phone! I've been waiting forever!



yeahhh Congrats !!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas



I love those boots so much, and I can never say no to sequins! I need more tunics in my life



PetitColibri said:


> yeahhh Congrats !!


----------



## amazigrace

Wow! Everyone has beautiful new non-CL finds!
*nakie,* LOVE the H mouselline! Great colors!
And the clic-clac is gorgeous, too! Love this size
and anything in orange from H is always my fav!
Congratulations!


----------



## glamourbag

BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas


Congratulations! I love Parker...so fun and flirty and they always add a bit of sparkle to make it feminine! Nice Celines too!


----------



## glamourbag

aoqtpi said:


> _Finnallllyyy_ got a new phone! I've been waiting forever!


Congrats!


----------



## laleeza

Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba


----------



## jenayb

laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba


 
OMG it's beautiful babe!


----------



## archygirl

GORGEOUS ALL OF IT, Bella!



BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas


----------



## archygirl

Lovely gift, it is your birthday too? Mine was yesterday. 



laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba


----------



## dc419

The color is gorgeous!!!


laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba


----------



## dc419

I got one in white too!! Isn't siri fun?!


aoqtpi said:


> _Finnallllyyy_ got a new phone! I've been waiting forever!


----------



## archygirl

So, I absolutely SWORE I would not pick up anything else for my birthday once the Hermes Kelly was in my possession, but there is a new designer consignment shop just up the road (dangerous) and I found a great LV wallet for $150.


----------



## laleeza

jenaywins said:


> OMG it's beautiful babe!


Thanks sweetie!



archygirl said:


> Lovely gift, it is your birthday too? Mine was yesterday.


Happy birthday! Mine is tomorrow



dc419 said:


> The color is gorgeous!!!


thank you!


----------



## archygirl

laleeza said:


> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! Mine is tomorrow
> 
> 
> thank you!


 
Happy birthday, *laleeza*!


----------



## ilovemylilo

purseinsanity said:


>



Wooowwww!!! 
Congrats!


----------



## aoqtpi

dc419 said:


> I got one in white too!! Isn't siri fun?!



I actually haven't figured that out/tried it yet  I'm just so happy I finally have a new phone; I've been using my ex's 3Gs for I can't even remember how long.


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> _Finnallllyyy_ got a new phone! I've been waiting forever!


 
Congratulations!



laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba


 
Happy birthday and congrats on the bling!


----------



## BattyBugs

archygirl said:


> So, I absolutely SWORE I would not pick up anything else for my birthday once the Hermes Kelly was in my possession, but there is a new designer consignment shop just up the road (dangerous) and I found a great LV wallet for $150.


 
Congratulations! My everyday wallet is an LV Damier Alexandria. I love their wallets.


----------



## archygirl

Having so much fun seeing everyone's recent purchases, and thanks *Batty* for the compliment.


----------



## Miss_Q

My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga 

08 Amethyst Twiggy


----------



## Dukeprincess

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy



That color is TDF!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy


 
 she's a beauty!!!  i love that color!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Laleeza that ring is amazing!! Congrats!!


----------



## Miss_Q

moshi_moshi said:


> she's a beauty!!! i love that color!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> That color is TDF!


 
thank you ladies


----------



## rdgldy

*Miss Q.*, congratulations!  She is gorgeous.


----------



## BattyBugs

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy


 
What a fantastic color. I neeed a bag this color to go with my Amethyste Python HPs.


----------



## BellaShoes

MissQ!!! Your Bal is amazing!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy


 
Q, what an amazing color I love it!!!!!



archygirl said:


> So, I absolutely SWORE I would not pick up anything else for my birthday once the Hermes Kelly was in my possession, but there is a new designer consignment shop just up the road (dangerous) and I found a great LV wallet for $150.


 
you deserve it archy, congrats!!!



laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba


 
so pretty, beautiful color! 



aoqtpi said:


> _Finnallllyyy_ got a new phone! I've been waiting forever!


 
congrats! 


BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas


 
you didn't tell me about these boots!!!
Love the Parker tunic on you! So glad you got me to order it too!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy



congrats ! and welcome to the addiction
I'm crazy about this Bal color too ! I already have a first but maybe I will buy a city to go with it one day...


----------



## jenayb

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy


 
Wow! What a delicious colour! Congrats!


----------



## Miss_Q

rdgldy said:


> *Miss Q.*, congratulations! She is gorgeous.


 
Thank you L! 



BattyBugs said:


> What a fantastic color. I neeed a bag this color to go with my Amethyste Python HPs.


 
The color really is amazing! 



BellaShoes said:


> MissQ!!! Your Bal is amazing!!!!


 
Thank you Bella! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Q, what an amazing color I love it!!!!!


 
Thank you A!! How are you doing?!?!?  



PetitColibri said:


> congrats ! and welcome to the addiction
> I'm crazy about this Bal color too ! I already have a first but maybe I will buy a city to go with it one day...


 
Thank you! it would be stunning in the City. 



jenaywins said:


> Wow! What a delicious colour! Congrats!


 
Thank you Jenay!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Miss_Q said:


> Thank you A!! How are you doing?!?!?


 
I'm doing great!!! 27 weeks and just waiting anxiously for baby girl's arrival!!! Hope your little princess is doing great!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy



the color is so rich! congratulations, i LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Brand: Juicy Couture


----------



## Blueberry12

Stephanie*** said:


> Brand: Juicy Couture



Very cute bag!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *you didn't tell me about these boots*!!!
> Love the Parker tunic on you! So glad you got me to order it too!!!



Yep, they sold already as you know... too small


----------



## BellaShoes

Fun color *stephanie*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, I have been dabbling in Chan Luu scarf research and I am excited to say my new Chan Luu scarves have arrived and it's love!!!

For those not familiar with her scarves, they are fabulous. Truly. They are larger than Love Quotes (which I have a dozen or two of!) and because of the 70% Cashmere/30% Silk blend.... an amazingly soft and snuggly!

Here they are.... 

From chanluu.com

*Eggshell*






From creativecontrast.com

*Lite Tortoise Leopard*


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have been dabbling in Chan Luu scarf research and I am excited to say my new Chan Luu scarves have arrived and it's love!!!
> 
> For those not familiar with her scarves, they are fabulous. Truly. They are larger than Love Quotes (which I have a dozen or two of!) and because of the 70% Cashmere/30% Silk blend.... an amazingly soft and snuggly!
> 
> Here they are....
> 
> From chanluu.com
> 
> *Eggshell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From creativecontrast.com
> 
> *Lite Tortoise Leopard*



They're both so pretty! Love the leopard!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba



Nice!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *aoqtpi*! I wore the leopard all day yesterday and it is so snuggly..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have been dabbling in Chan Luu scarf research and I am excited to say my new Chan Luu scarves have arrived and it's love!!!
> 
> For those not familiar with her scarves, they are fabulous. Truly. They are larger than Love Quotes (which I have a dozen or two of!) and because of the 70% Cashmere/30% Silk blend.... an amazingly soft and snuggly!
> 
> Here they are....
> 
> From chanluu.com
> 
> *Eggshell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From creativecontrast.com
> 
> *Lite Tortoise Leopard*


they are both so cozy and fab looking Bella!!! But I LOVE the leopard! I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!! 



Stephanie*** said:


> Brand: Juicy Couture


 
Very cute color!


----------



## indi3r4

BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas



Bella, that celine boots it just fabulous!!  where did you find them if you don't mind me asking? I need one.. and also, what's your iphone case? I like! It looks like Megs but hers is blue.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Have a ton to post in here but for now, some random stuff/pics of what I had! 

Reiss grey sequin scarf:





Reiss black sequin scarf:





Missoni for Target brown/gold lurex infinity scarf:





Nordies black sequin newsboy cap:





COH avedon slick cosmic (amazing black glitter) skinnies:





Missoni for Target dresses (got a lot more but this is all I took pics of):


----------



## fieryfashionist

Got these Chanel WOCs (the turquoise patent for my mom!) a while back but never posted!










Wore the bronzey patent (khaki) one out some months ago (clearly, cuz it ain't shorts weather he no more, haha).


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fieryfashionist said:


> Got these Chanel WOCs (the turquoise patent for my mom!) a while back but never posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the bronzey patent (khaki) one out some months ago (clearly, cuz it ain't shorts weather he no more, haha).



Love love love all them! Nice on you btw!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, I love it all!!!   Twins on the HoH booties, woo hoo... and that Parker tunic (I sort of have an obsession with all things sequin AND parker) is too fab!!   The scarves look so cozy!! 

*archy *- What an amazing find!!  Def worth it!!

*Miss_Q *- '08 Amethyst is my absolute FAVE Bal color (have a City)!  Yours is amazinggg!!

*Stephanie* - What a pretty color!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love love love all them! Nice on you btw!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

another amazing haul *fiery!!!! *Love the Chanel WOCs!!


----------



## icecreamom

fieryfashionist said:


> Got these Chanel WOCs (the turquoise patent for my mom!) a while back but never posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the bronzey patent (khaki) one out some months ago (clearly, cuz it ain't shorts weather he no more, haha).


 Love it all! specially the cardi in the last photo, so cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have such a hard time keeping up when we are traveling, or when my parents are here visiting. Amazing new goodies, everyone!


----------



## PANda_USC

Picked up these Balenciaga bags in the past two weeks. ! The photo of this rainbow makes me smile.


----------



## beagly911

PANda_USC said:


> Picked up these Balenciaga bags in the past two weeks. ! The photo of this rainbow makes me smile.


 
OMG,...I love your rainbow!!


----------



## Dessye

Stephanie*** said:


> Brand: Juicy Couture





BellaShoes said:


> So, I have been dabbling in Chan Luu scarf research and I am excited to say my new Chan Luu scarves have arrived and it's love!!!
> 
> For those not familiar with her scarves, they are fabulous. Truly. They are larger than Love Quotes (which I have a dozen or two of!) and because of the 70% Cashmere/30% Silk blend.... an amazingly soft and snuggly!
> 
> Here they are....
> 
> From chanluu.com
> 
> *Eggshell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From creativecontrast.com
> 
> *Lite Tortoise Leopard*





archygirl said:


> So, I absolutely SWORE I would not pick up anything else for my birthday once the Hermes Kelly was in my possession, but there is a new designer consignment shop just up the road (dangerous) and I found a great LV wallet for $150.





Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy





BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas





aoqtpi said:


> _Finnallllyyy_ got a new phone! I've been waiting forever!





laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba



Congrats ladies on the amazing purchases!!!   Bella, I am especially loving those boots!!   I'm tempted to cheat on msr


----------



## Dessye

First post in this thread! 

Holt Renfrew in Toronto had a gift card event this weekend and I had to partake 

My new Burberry Brit leather jacket and my second Bal bag (Town, 2011).  Don't ask me details of my Bal --- it's only my second one hehe.  I'm in love with both of them 





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous Panda!


PANda_USC said:


> Picked up these Balenciaga bags in the past two weeks. ! The photo of this rainbow makes me smile.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I haven't been a huge Gucci lover in a couple years, but I have recently added a couple new pieces to my Gucci group! 

a Gucci Python Bag, some white fur earmuffs, and a sparkle wallet that seemed perfect for the holidays


----------



## AEGIS

gorgeous ladies!!



Dessye said:


> First post in this thread!
> 
> Holt Renfrew in Toronto had a gift card event this weekend and I had to partake
> 
> My new Burberry Brit leather jacket and my second Bal bag (Town, 2011).  Don't ask me details of my Bal --- it's only my second one hehe.  I'm in love with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't been a huge Gucci lover in a couple years, but I have recently added a couple new pieces to my Gucci group!
> 
> a Gucci Python Bag, some white fur earmuffs, and a sparkle wallet that seemed perfect for the holidays


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> gorgeous ladies!!



Thanks, *AEGIS*!!


----------



## Dessye

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't been a huge Gucci lover in a couple years, but I have recently added a couple new pieces to my Gucci group!
> 
> a Gucci Python Bag, some white fur earmuffs, and a sparkle wallet that seemed perfect for the holidays



Gorgeous! I love python --- still need to buy my first python bag hehehe.  I love that effect on your wallet!! Fab!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Thanks *AEGIS, Dessye and BattyBugs*! It was refreshing stalking some accessories that were CL or Chanel for a change


----------



## heiress-ox

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't been a huge Gucci lover in a couple years, but I have recently added a couple new pieces to my Gucci group!
> 
> a Gucci Python Bag, some white fur earmuffs, and a sparkle wallet that seemed perfect for the holidays



I love your Python bag, so lovely and I'm a magpie so I love anything sparkly including that wallet 



Dessye said:


> First post in this thread!
> 
> Holt Renfrew in Toronto had a gift card event this weekend and I had to partake
> 
> My new Burberry Brit leather jacket and my second Bal bag (Town, 2011).  Don't ask me details of my Bal --- it's only my second one hehe.  I'm in love with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I absolutely adore the Burberry Shearling Jackets


----------



## PeepToe

Dessye said:


> First post in this thread!
> 
> Holt Renfrew in Toronto had a gift card event this weekend and I had to partake
> 
> My new Burberry Brit leather jacket and my second Bal bag (Town, 2011).  Don't ask me details of my Bal --- it's only my second one hehe.  I'm in love with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 I love them both!!


----------



## PeepToe

My first Celine!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PeepToe said:


> My first Celine!!



gorgeous!!  congratulations on such a beautiful addition.


----------



## Dessye

heiress-ox said:


> I absolutely adore the Burberry Shearling Jackets


 


PeepToe said:


> I love them both!!


 
Thank you so much! -- I love them too 



PeepToe said:


> My first Celine!!


 
Now that is a GORGEOUS bag!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Dessye said:


> First post in this thread!
> 
> Holt Renfrew in Toronto had a gift card event this weekend and I had to partake
> 
> My new Burberry Brit leather jacket and my second Bal bag (Town, 2011).  Don't ask me details of my Bal --- it's only my second one hehe.  I'm in love with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love both! (l)



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't been a huge Gucci lover in a couple years, but I have recently added a couple new pieces to my Gucci group!
> 
> a Gucci Python Bag, some white fur earmuffs, and a sparkle wallet that seemed perfect for the holidays



The earmuffs are so cute! and the bag is simply stunning!


----------



## icecreamom

PeepToe said:


> My first Celine!!



Already commented on your reveal thread, but... It's just so perfect!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

PeepToe said:


> My first Celine!!



gorgeous, the celine phantoms are just perfection!


----------



## Dessye

icecreamom said:


> Love both! (l)
> 
> 
> 
> The earmuffs are so cute! and the bag is simply stunning!


 
Thank you, *icecream*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

PeepToe said:


> My first Celine!!


 
yay so gorgeous!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't been a huge Gucci lover in a couple years, but I have recently added a couple new pieces to my Gucci group!
> 
> a Gucci Python Bag, some white fur earmuffs, and a sparkle wallet that seemed perfect for the holidays


wow the bag is gorgeous! such cute ear muffs and wallet!  



Dessye said:


> First post in this thread!
> 
> Holt Renfrew in Toronto had a gift card event this weekend and I had to partake
> 
> My new Burberry Brit leather jacket and my second Bal bag (Town, 2011). Don't ask me details of my Bal --- it's only my second one hehe. I'm in love with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
great buys! love the jacket! 



PANda_USC said:


> Picked up these Balenciaga bags in the past two weeks. The photo of this rainbow makes me smile.


 
UMMMM WOW what a haul!!!!


----------



## Dessye

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> yay so gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> wow the bag is gorgeous! such cute ear muffs and wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> great buys! love the jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> UMMMM WOW what a haul!!!!



Thanks, *dezy*!


----------



## BattyBugs

PeepToe said:


> My first Celine!!


 
So very yummy! Congratulations!


----------



## BattyBugs

My new addition, along with a painting that I've had about 2 months now. The painting was done by a friend of mine...the same one who painted the mural in my foyer. The bag is an LV Denim Baggy GM, with the additional long strap.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BattyBugs said:


> My new addition, along with a painting that I've had about 2 months now. The painting was done by a friend of mine...the same one who painted the mural in my foyer. The bag is an LV Denim Baggy GM, with the additional long strap.




very nice!! the painting is wonderful and i love the new LV bag! the denim is one of my favorites they've done. enjoy them both!!


----------



## BattyBugs

LG


----------



## heiress-ox

BattyBugs said:


> My new addition, along with a painting that I've had about 2 months now. The painting was done by a friend of mine...the same one who painted the mural in my foyer. The bag is an LV Denim Baggy GM, with the additional long strap.



wow,* Batty*, your friend is SO talented that painting is great, and of course so is your new LV!


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks, Heiress!

Here is the mural she painted for me, last year. The space is curved, huge and only 3" deep, so I had to come up with something to finish that spot.


----------



## BattyBugs

Holy cow! I resized them, but they came out huge!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BattyBugs said:


> My new addition, along with a painting that I've had about 2 months now. The painting was done by a friend of mine...the same one who painted the mural in my foyer. The bag is an LV Denim Baggy GM, with the additional long strap.


 


BattyBugs said:


> Thanks, Heiress!
> 
> Here is the mural she painted for me, last year. The space is curved, huge and only 3" deep, so I had to come up with something to finish that spot.


 
Love the LV and the painting and mural are beautiful!


----------



## gymangel812

a few new goodies:
chanel burgundy reissue:





i saw this dress on nicole richie and had to have it. luckily it was cheap and came in more than the yellow she was wearing 









hermes fuschia gator CDC:


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> a few new goodies:
> chanel burgundy reissue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this dress on nicole richie and had to have it. luckily it was cheap and came in more than the yellow she was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes fuschia gator CDC:



Gorgeous goodies. Love the dress. Who's it by?

And ehem. I recall a while back when you said no more Chanel flaps.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gymangel812 said:


> a few new goodies:
> chanel burgundy reissue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this dress on nicole richie and had to have it. luckily it was cheap and came in more than the yellow she was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes fuschia gator CDC:


 
You found the fuschia CDC finally! Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks, Heiress!
> 
> Here is the mural she painted for me, last year. The space is curved, huge and only 3" deep, so I had to come up with something to finish that spot.



That mural is amazing, it looks so perfect & warm in your home! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## gymangel812

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous goodies. Love the dress. Who's it by?
> 
> And ehem. I recall a while back when you said no more Chanel flaps.


lol this is totally the last classic flap. they're gonna be too expensive soon! except if i get one for less than retail LOL. the dress is by keepsake. it was like $110. i had to buy it from australia.


----------



## heiress-ox

gymangel812 said:


> lol this is totally the last classic flap. they're gonna be too expensive soon! except if i get one for less than retail LOL. the dress is by keepsake. it was like $110. i had to buy it from australia.



love all the purchases, but wow that is such an amazing price for that dress, I'm going to have to try and find one myself, if it's in australia or not lol!


----------



## gymangel812

heiress-ox said:


> love all the purchases, but wow that is such an amazing price for that dress, I'm going to have to try and find one myself, if it's in australia or not lol!


i got it from:
http://www.allaboutfashion.com.au
but it appears there's only a AUS 12 left. it's called the keepsake lost without you dress. if you google it, there's a few sites that have it, it's just a bit more expensive and i'm not seeing any in black (just blush and yellow).


----------



## jenayb

gymangel812 said:


> lol this is totally the last classic flap. they're gonna be too expensive soon! except if i get one for less than retail LOL. the dress is by keepsake. it was like $110. i had to buy it from australia.


 
_Totally_ the last one.  

:giggles:


----------



## BattyBugs

gymangel812 said:


> a few new goodies:
> chanel burgundy reissue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this dress on nicole richie and had to have it. luckily it was cheap and came in more than the yellow she was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes fuschia gator CDC:


 
Nice additions, Gym. The dress looks so good on you.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love the LV and the painting and mural are beautiful!


 
Thank you dezy!


----------



## Stephanie***

Marc by Marc Jacobs bag

It's purple. Like in the second pic. the color is not that visible in the first pic.


----------



## Elsie87

^Beautiful colour!



Went to a vintage/second hand designer clothing and accessories event yesterday and I found this *Dior Gaucho large double saddle in cream/beige*:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gymangel812 said:


> a few new goodies:
> chanel burgundy reissue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this dress on nicole richie and had to have it. luckily it was cheap and came in more than the yellow she was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes fuschia gator CDC:


 
what a gorgeous reissue!!!! the dress is beautiful and the CDC is just stunning!! congrats!!!



Stephanie*** said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> It's purple. Like in the second pic. the color is not that visible in the first pic.


 
very pretty color!!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Went to a vintage/second hand designer clothing and accessories event yesterday and I found this *Dior Gaucho large double saddle in cream/beige*:


 
what a find!! congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

ilovemylilo said:


> Wooowwww!!!
> Congrats!



Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

Miss_Q said:


> My first and definitely not my last Balenciaga
> 
> 08 Amethyst Twiggy



LOVE this!


----------



## purseinsanity

laleeza said:


> Not a purchase, but just wanted to share the birthday gift from my sweet baba



Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> The last of my recent shoe haul...
> 
> My new dual leather *Celine boots from F/W2010 collection*....
> 
> Black Kid front panel with a black suede back panel, 100mm wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new *Parker Sequin Tunic*...paired with my LnA Black Licorice Olivia leggings and Louboutin Egountinas


----------



## purseinsanity

Louboufan said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats! Shoe twins



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse,* this is the Birkin of my dreams, and the one my husband is tired of hearing about! Just stunning!



Thank you so much *amazigrace*!    Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## purseinsanity

Stephanie*** said:


> Brand: Juicy Couture



So cute!  Great color too!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> So, I have been dabbling in Chan Luu scarf research and I am excited to say my new Chan Luu scarves have arrived and it's love!!!
> 
> For those not familiar with her scarves, they are fabulous. Truly. They are larger than Love Quotes (which I have a dozen or two of!) and because of the 70% Cashmere/30% Silk blend.... an amazingly soft and snuggly!
> 
> Here they are....
> 
> From chanluu.com
> 
> *Eggshell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From creativecontrast.com
> 
> *Lite Tortoise Leopard*



They're gorgeous!  You look amazing too...have you lost weight?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> Have a ton to post in here but for now, some random stuff/pics of what I had!
> 
> Reiss grey sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiss black sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target brown/gold lurex infinity scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies black sequin newsboy cap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH avedon slick cosmic (amazing black glitter) skinnies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target dresses (got a lot more but this is all I took pics of):





fieryfashionist said:


> Got these Chanel WOCs (the turquoise patent for my mom!) a while back but never posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the bronzey patent (khaki) one out some months ago (clearly, cuz it ain't shorts weather he no more, haha).



You have the best stuff!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> Picked up these Balenciaga bags in the past two weeks. ! The photo of this rainbow makes me smile.



Gorgeous rainbow!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dessye said:


> First post in this thread!
> 
> Holt Renfrew in Toronto had a gift card event this weekend and I had to partake
> 
> My new Burberry Brit leather jacket and my second Bal bag (Town, 2011).  Don't ask me details of my Bal --- it's only my second one hehe.  I'm in love with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love love love!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I haven't been a huge Gucci lover in a couple years, but I have recently added a couple new pieces to my Gucci group!
> 
> a Gucci Python Bag, some white fur earmuffs, and a sparkle wallet that seemed perfect for the holidays



Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

PeepToe said:


> My first Celine!!



We're twins!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> My new addition, along with a painting that I've had about 2 months now. The painting was done by a friend of mine...the same one who painted the mural in my foyer. The bag is an LV Denim Baggy GM, with the additional long strap.



Love both!


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks, Heiress!
> 
> Here is the mural she painted for me, last year. The space is curved, huge and only 3" deep, so I had to come up with something to finish that spot.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

gymangel812 said:


> a few new goodies:
> chanel burgundy reissue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this dress on nicole richie and had to have it. luckily it was cheap and came in more than the yellow she was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes fuschia gator CDC:



Gorgeous haul!  Love the flap, love the CDC, and the dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Stephanie*** said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> It's purple. Like in the second pic. the color is not that visible in the first pic.



Great color!


----------



## purseinsanity

Elsie87 said:


> ^Beautiful colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a vintage/second hand designer clothing and accessories event yesterday and I found this *Dior Gaucho large double saddle in cream/beige*:



What a great find!


----------



## BattyBugs

Stephanie*** said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs bag
> 
> It's purple. Like in the second pic. the color is not that visible in the first pic.


 
The color is gorgeous!



Elsie87 said:


> ^Beautiful colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a vintage/second hand designer clothing and accessories event yesterday and I found this *Dior Gaucho large double saddle in cream/beige*:


 
Very cute!


----------



## Miss_Q

Houston, I think we've got a problem 

*05 Balenciaga Rouge Theater Twiggy*


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful! I love B-bags!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Miss_Q said:


> Houston, I think we've got a problem
> 
> *05 Balenciaga Rouge Theater Twiggy*


 
Ooohhh gorgeous Bbag Q!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Love, Love, Love​**My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *





*And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*





*Crappy Picture, I know :shame: so here's another one with the Biancas  (1st time out)*


----------



## chloe speaks

Miss_Q said:


> Houston, I think we've got a problem
> 
> *05 Balenciaga Rouge Theater Twiggy*



RT Twiggy wow!



icecreamom said:


> Love, Love, Love
> 
> My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather
> 
> 
> And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH
> 
> 
> Crappy Picture, I know so here's another one with the Biancas (1st time out)



^^^icecreammom: LOVE all your purchases!

*Me: my first RO jacket on its way to me (NAP Secret Sale is on!)*


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


> *Love, Love, Love​**My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crappy Picture, I know :shame: so here's another one with the Biancas  (1st time out)*



Adorable!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

In addition to my camel Rolandos, while in Vegas last week I picked up the Gucci Web large hobo (sorry for the stock photo but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic) and a pair of black suede Manolo Blahnik BB (I actually had a pic on my phone).


----------



## BattyBugs

icecreamom said:


> *Love, Love, Love​*
> *My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crappy Picture, I know :shame: so here's another one with the Biancas  (1st time out)*



Beautiful Celine and B-Bag! Love the closet shot, too.


----------



## BattyBugs

wannaprada said:


> In addition to my camel Rolandos, while in Vegas last week I picked up the Gucci Web large hobo (sorry for the stock photo but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic) and a pair of black suede Manolo Blahnik BB (I actually had a pic on my phone).



Very nice additions, wanna!


----------



## icecreamom

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^icecreammom: LOVE all your purchases!
> 
> *Me: my first RO jacket on its way to me (NAP Secret Sale is on!)*


Post pics as soon as you get it, we must see this beauty!  



jenaywins said:


> Adorable!!!!


:kiss:



BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful Celine and B-Bag! Love the closet shot, too.


Batty, your avi is so fab! 
*Thank you ladies  *​ *Now on a bag ban until 2012 ( the longest 38 Days ever )*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

icecreamom said:


> *Love, Love, Love​*
> *My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *
> 
> 
> 
> *And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*
> 
> 
> 
> *Crappy Picture, I know so here's another one with the Biancas (1st time out)*


 
OMG your Camel mini is gorgeous!!!!!! Love the bal bag and your outfit looks fab!!!




wannaprada said:


> In addition to my camel Rolandos, while in Vegas last week I picked up the Gucci Web large hobo (sorry for the stock photo but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic) and a pair of black suede Manolo Blahnik BB (I actually had a pic on my phone).


 
great Vegas buys!!!



chloe speaks said:


> *Me: my first RO jacket on its way to me (NAP Secret Sale is on!)*


 
can't wait to see!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Batty and Dezy!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

icecreamom said:


> *Love, Love, Love​*
> *My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *
> 
> 
> 
> *And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*
> 
> 
> 
> *Crappy Picture, I know :shame: so here's another one with the Biancas  (1st time out)*


 
amazingggggg new bags, congrats  your biancas look great on you!




wannaprada said:


> In addition to my camel Rolandos, while in Vegas last week I picked up the Gucci Web large hobo (sorry for the stock photo but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic) and a pair of black suede Manolo Blahnik BB (I actually had a pic on my phone).


 
beautiful staples! you'll get lots of wear out of both! congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

oh i got a pair of cashmere/silk sweatpants by magaschoni


----------



## BellaShoes

purseinsanity said:


> They're gorgeous!  You look amazing too...have you lost weight?!!?



Thank you love... and yes, I am trying to lose a few... terrible time of year to do so


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh, *Miss_Q*.... rouge is a Bal classic! Great find!


----------



## BellaShoes

*icecream*.... you new Celine is TDF!

*wanna*... yay the Manolo BB.... _faaaaaaabulous_!


----------



## BellaShoes

It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!

After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*


----------



## BattyBugs

Just beautiful, Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Batty!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!
> 
> After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*


gorgeous my dear and so worth the wait!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Miss_Q said:


> Houston, I think we've got a problem
> 
> *05 Balenciaga Rouge Theater Twiggy*



I die!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

icecreamom said:


> *Love, Love, Love​**My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crappy Picture, I know :shame: so here's another one with the Biancas  (1st time out)*



  OMG!  Two beauties!  And what crappy picture!?  You look amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

wannaprada said:


> In addition to my camel Rolandos, while in Vegas last week I picked up the Gucci Web large hobo (sorry for the stock photo but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic) and a pair of black suede Manolo Blahnik BB (I actually had a pic on my phone).



Love 'em both!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you love... and yes, I am trying to lose a few... terrible time of year to do so



  Hey, if you can do it now, you can succeed at anything!  You really do look amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!
> 
> After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*



They're gorgeous *Bella*!  Well worth the wait!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!






Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much dear *dezy* ....

*purse*, you are so kind, thank you! Love your Hermes haul!!! Just fab!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.



Love all your H stuff!!! Congrats on your new purchases!!


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love all your H stuff!!! Congrats on your new purchases!!



Thank you *CRISPEDROSA*!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Bella and Purse and congrats on your purchases! I so wish I was ready to ride the Birkin train! One day, one day.


----------



## BattyBugs

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.



Now that I have picked myself up off the floor...congratulations!


----------



## purseinsanity

BattyBugs said:


> Now that I have picked myself up off the floor...congratulations!



  Aw, thanks *Batty*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much dear *dezy* ....
> 
> *purse*, you are so kind, thank you! Love your Hermes haul!!! Just fab!



Thank you dear *Bella*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Bella and Purse and congrats on your purchases! I so wish I was ready to ride the Birkin train! One day, one day.



Thank you *wannaprada*!!  You never know how soon it could happen...three ago I never thought I'd own one, and now I have several.  I look forward to yours!


----------



## amazigrace

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.



*purse,* in total love with your new Hermes haul. Just love the colors! You have the most phenomenal collection of all things H!


----------



## aoqtpi

Miss_Q said:


> Houston, I think we've got a problem
> 
> *05 Balenciaga Rouge Theater Twiggy*



OMG I love!


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> *Love, Love, Love​**My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crappy Picture, I know :shame: so here's another one with the Biancas  (1st time out)*



yay more Bal! And that taupe leather looks _amazing_!


----------



## aoqtpi

wannaprada said:


> In addition to my camel Rolandos, while in Vegas last week I picked up the Gucci Web large hobo (sorry for the stock photo but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic) and a pair of black suede Manolo Blahnik BB (I actually had a pic on my phone).



Great purchases!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!
> 
> After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*



OMG congrats on your find! They're so pretty!


----------



## pr1nc355

Congrats to everyone on their latest purchases.  I lurk far more than I post on here, but I enjoy reading and seeing all the same.

*purseinsanity:* I love all your new H goodies!  I always enjoy living vicariously through you 

Here's my 4th birthday present to myself, not nearly as impressive as *purse's* Hermes haul, but something I love nonetheless.  Here's my first Kelly dog bracelet, in blue electrique swift leather.  I just picked it up yesterday: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## laleeza

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.



I DIE!!! 
Just gorgeous!
Someday...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *aoqtpi*!!!

*pr1nc355*.... fab hermes cuff!


----------



## phiphi

icecreamom said:


> *Love, Love, Love​**My new Celine Mini Luggage Taupe/Capel in smooth leather *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And my Balenciaga City Coquelicot with RH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crappy Picture, I know :shame: so here's another one with the Biancas  (1st time out)*



congrats icecream!



BellaShoes said:


> It is with a squeal of excitement I am able to finally say I have found these babies!
> 
> After a couple years of searching and pining... alas, my *Leopard Pony Hair YSL Tribtoo 80mm*



stunning bella!!!




purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.



oh purse! i love them all!! i've been pining for a rivale.. they are so beautiful!! the cassis is amazing too!! 


[



wannaprada said:


> In addition to my camel Rolandos, while in Vegas last week I picked up the Gucci Web large hobo (sorry for the stock photo but I'm too lazy to get out of bed and take a pic) and a pair of black suede Manolo Blahnik BB (I actually had a pic on my phone).



beautiful wanna!



pr1nc355 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their latest purchases.  I lurk far more than I post on here, but I enjoy reading and seeing all the same.
> 
> *purseinsanity:* I love all your new H goodies!  I always enjoy living vicariously through you
> 
> Here's my 4th birthday present to myself, not nearly as impressive as *purse's* Hermes haul, but something I love nonetheless.  Here's my first Kelly dog bracelet, in blue electrique swift leather.  I just picked it up yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!



happy belated birthday pr1nc355!!!! this is gorgeous on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you darling phiphi!


----------



## pr1nc355

*Bella:* Thank you, C.  I love your Tribtoos.  Another item on my wishlist, moving higher up after seeing your modeling pics.  Congrats on the weight loss, too.  

*phiphi:* Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

amazigrace said:


> *purse,* in total love with your new Hermes haul. Just love the colors! You have the most phenomenal collection of all things H!



  Wow!  You flatter me too much!  Thank you so much for such flattering words!


----------



## purseinsanity

pr1nc355 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their latest purchases.  I lurk far more than I post on here, but I enjoy reading and seeing all the same.
> 
> *purseinsanity:* I love all your new H goodies!  I always enjoy living vicariously through you
> 
> Here's my 4th birthday present to myself, not nearly as impressive as *purse's* Hermes haul, but something I love nonetheless.  Here's my first Kelly dog bracelet, in blue electrique swift leather.  I just picked it up yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!




Thanks so much *pr1nc355*!    That's very flattering of you to say!

I love your new BE KD!  Looks fantastic on you.  BE is such an amazing blue IRL.  Wear in good health!


----------



## purseinsanity

laleeza said:


> I DIE!!!
> Just gorgeous!
> Someday...



  Thank you *laleeza*!  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

phiphi said:


> oh purse! i love them all!! i've been pining for a rivale.. they are so beautiful!! the cassis is amazing too!!



Thank you so much *phiphi*!  I wanted a Rivale for a long time.  Well worth the wait.  Highly recommend it!  Looks great alone or as part of a stack.


----------



## BattyBugs

pr1nc355 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their latest purchases.  I lurk far more than I post on here, but I enjoy reading and seeing all the same.
> 
> *purseinsanity:* I love all your new H goodies!  I always enjoy living vicariously through you
> 
> Here's my 4th birthday present to myself, not nearly as impressive as *purse's* Hermes haul, but something I love nonetheless.  Here's my first Kelly dog bracelet, in blue electrique swift leather.  I just picked it up yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!



Gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

pr1nc355 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their latest purchases.  I lurk far more than I post on here, but I enjoy reading and seeing all the same.
> 
> *purseinsanity:* I love all your new H goodies!  I always enjoy living vicariously through you
> 
> Here's my 4th birthday present to myself, not nearly as impressive as *purse's* Hermes haul, but something I love nonetheless.  Here's my first Kelly dog bracelet, in blue electrique swift leather.  I just picked it up yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!



Def a great present to you!  It's beautiful. What's your nailpolish? I adore that colour!


----------



## aoqtpi

Bought by first Bal yesterday and scored some LV from BTR last night


----------



## beagly911

WOW aoqtpi you've been a busy girl!!  Congrats on the Bal!


----------



## Elsie87

Halston Heritage dress/gown:






Fur hat:






Knee-high leather boots:






More pics in my blog!


----------



## BellaShoes

Elsie, the HH is a stunning color!


----------



## pr1nc355

*purseinsanity:* Thanks.  I love BE, too.  When I found it was available in the KD, I knew I had to jump on it right away!  Enjoy your new goodies in excellent health, too.

*Batty:*  to my last RAOK bud!

*aoqtpi:* My nail polish is Chanel Blue Rebel.  I didn't know it'd go so well with my cuff, but surprisingly it did--bonus!  Congrats on your new Bal and LV!


----------



## BattyBugs

Elsie87 said:


> Halston Heritage dress/gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fur hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-high leather boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my blog!



Nice deals! I love the photo of you in the hat. So pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

pr1nc355 said:


> *purseinsanity:* Thanks.  I love BE, too.  When I found it was available in the KD, I knew I had to jump on it right away!  Enjoy your new goodies in excellent health, too.
> 
> *Batty:*  to my last RAOK bud!
> 
> *aoqtpi:* My nail polish is Chanel Blue Rebel.  I didn't know it'd go so well with my cuff, but surprisingly it did--bonus!  Congrats on your new Bal and LV!




Don't you just love the Blue Rebel color? It is fast becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## aoqtpi

Elsie87 said:


> Halston Heritage dress/gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fur hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-high leather boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my blog!



Love the purchases! HH is fantastic!


----------



## aoqtpi

pr1nc355 said:


> *purseinsanity:* Thanks.  I love BE, too.  When I found it was available in the KD, I knew I had to jump on it right away!  Enjoy your new goodies in excellent health, too.
> 
> *Batty:*  to my last RAOK bud!
> 
> *aoqtpi:* My nail polish is Chanel Blue Rebel.  I didn't know it'd go so well with my cuff, but surprisingly it did--bonus!  Congrats on your new Bal and LV!



Thanks for the intel and congrats! I was gonna guess Chanel  Their polishes are def the best I've ever tried.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks *phiphi* and *aoqtpi*. And I love the HH dress *Elsie*!


----------



## chanel*liz

THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!

Rose Tyrien birkin!!!






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ congrats!! Adore the contrast stitching!


----------



## heiress-ox

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



love it, the colour is so pretty *liz*, it'll go so nicely with your new pink additions


----------



## wannaprada

Just beautiful *chanel*!


----------



## gymangel812

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Omg I, love it!! You are so lucky!! It us one of my dream colors.


----------



## aoqtpi

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Oh my goodness that's absolutely gorgeous! Congrats! Thanks for sharing :kiss:


----------



## BattyBugs

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Ooh! This is gorgeous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my! That Birkin is fab, Liz! What a gorgeous color


----------



## Bruja

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



oh. my. god!!! amazing.    you are so lucky! this is the best color, bar none. what leather is it, and how long did you have to wait for this one?!


----------



## chanel*liz

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ congrats!! Adore the contrast stitching!


 
thank you sweetie! 



heiress-ox said:


> love it, the colour is so pretty *liz*, it'll go so nicely with your new pink additions


 
it is a perfect match!!  



wannaprada said:


> Just beautiful *chanel*!


 
thank you!! 



gymangel812 said:


> Omg I, love it!! You are so lucky!! It us one of my dream colors.


 
thank you! it is an amazing color. i hope you find one!



aoqtpi said:


> Oh my goodness that's absolutely gorgeous! Congrats! Thanks for sharing :kiss:


 
thank you! i was so excited when it came this morning 



BattyBugs said:


> Ooh! This is gorgeous!


 
thank you batty! 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh my! That Birkin is fab, Liz! What a gorgeous color


 
it is my favorite color ever!! thank you!!



Bruja said:


> Gorgeous!


 
thank you sweetie!!


LamborghiniGirl said:


> oh. my. god!!! amazing.   you are so lucky! this is the best color, bar none. what leather is it, and how long did you have to wait for this one?!


 
thank you babe!! this color totally reminded me of you!!  i waited about two months, its a special order with the white contrast stiching and the tosca interior lining!! i will post more pics of that!! you totally need this bag. now im just waiting for Hermes to make strass birkins!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Oh gosh! My dream bag! Congrats Liz! You got the BEST things! Cant wait to see modelling pics!


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oh gosh! My dream bag! Congrats Liz! You got the BEST things! Cant wait to see modelling pics!


 
i just posted one under "who what wear" thread  hehe thank you!! you are the sweetest!


----------



## phiphi

Elsie87 said:


> Halston Heritage dress/gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fur hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-high leather boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my blog!



gorgeous buys!!! 



chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



great great colour!!!


----------



## cts900

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Very special.  Congratulations!


----------



## amazigrace

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Such a gorgeous Birkin. I agree with *naked* - love the contrast stitching!


----------



## Doglover1610

Here is my sizeable Coach collection - missing three wristlets that were bought after this group shot 






And my small Louis Vuitton collection - missing a key holder that was bought after this group shot


----------



## LVoepink

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Stunning Colour!!!


----------



## archygirl

Did the consignment store runs today. New shop (The Hunt-Far Hills) had a beautiful Tiffany & Co. Scarf. Duet (in Livingston) found another Hermes scarf...I am becoming addicted to scarves!
Tiffany scarf was $21 and Hermes scarf (35x35) was $210


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



amazing 

Congrats Liz! You're gonna rock this bag!!!!


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> Did the consignment store runs today. New shop (The Hunt-Far Hills) had a beautiful Tiffany & Co. Scarf. Duet (in Livingston) found another Hermes scarf...I am becoming addicted to scarves!
> Tiffany scarf was $21 and Hermes scarf (35x35) was $210


 
oops also forgot the Hermes clic clac bracelet I purchased from consign shop online that arrives tomorrow. Photos to come...


----------



## BellaShoes

Archy?!?!?! You scored!!! AND you found a clic clac at a consignment store?!


----------



## aoqtpi

Doglover1610 said:


> Here is my sizeable Coach collection - missing three wristlets that were bought after this group shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my small Louis Vuitton collection - missing a key holder that was bought after this group shot



Thanks for sharing! I need a Damier Ebene speedy in my life ASAP. Or perhaps the Neverful... 




archygirl said:


> Did the consignment store runs today. New shop (The Hunt-Far Hills) had a beautiful Tiffany & Co. Scarf. Duet (in Livingston) found another Hermes scarf...I am becoming addicted to scarves!
> Tiffany scarf was $21 and Hermes scarf (35x35) was $210



Wow, great scores!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book


----------



## BattyBugs

archygirl said:


> Did the consignment store runs today. New shop (The Hunt-Far Hills) had a beautiful Tiffany & Co. Scarf. Duet (in Livingston) found another Hermes scarf...I am becoming addicted to scarves!
> Tiffany scarf was $21 and Hermes scarf (35x35) was $210



You really scored, archy! Good deals!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book



Very nice!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book



very nice!!! so even though loub's are your first and true love... how do you like the YSL's? Are they more or less comfy?


----------



## chanel*liz

archygirl said:


> Did the consignment store runs today. New shop (The Hunt-Far Hills) had a beautiful Tiffany & Co. Scarf. Duet (in Livingston) found another Hermes scarf...I am becoming addicted to scarves!
> Tiffany scarf was $21 and Hermes scarf (35x35) was $210


 
WOW!!  you scored!!!!!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book


 
lovely!! congrats!! do you find YSL to be more comfy than CL? i love the tribtoo pumps. i think they are super comfy!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Wow Liz! It's beautiful!



chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I've been eying these exact YSLs! Let us know what you think comfort-wise after you take them into the wild!!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book


 
LOVE these so much! They are my next purchase!!



archygirl said:


> Did the consignment store runs today. New shop (The Hunt-Far Hills) had a beautiful Tiffany & Co. Scarf. Duet (in Livingston) found another Hermes scarf...I am becoming addicted to scarves!
> Tiffany scarf was $21 and Hermes scarf (35x35) was $210


 
fab!!!



Doglover1610 said:


> Here is my sizeable Coach collection - missing three wristlets that were bought after this group shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my small Louis Vuitton collection - missing a key holder that was bought after this group shot


wow what great collections!!!! 



chanel*liz said:


> THis just came in the mail today.. SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> Rose Tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
omg stunning!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Halston Heritage dress/gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fur hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-high leather boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 
great buys! Love the HH dress!



pr1nc355 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their latest purchases. I lurk far more than I post on here, but I enjoy reading and seeing all the same.
> 
> 
> Here's my 4th birthday present to myself, not nearly as impressive as *purse's* Hermes haul, but something I love nonetheless. Here's my first Kelly dog bracelet, in blue electrique swift leather. I just picked it up yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


 
Happy Birthday!!!! so gorgeous!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.


 
There are just no words....wow!!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book



That leather looks fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

chanel*liz said:


> WOW!!  you scored!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely!! congrats!! do you find YSL to be more comfy than CL? i love the tribtoo pumps. i think they are super comfy!!



I definitely think that the tribtoo pumps are more comfortable for the height, but I'm comparing them to my pigalles and lady peeps lol.




r6girl2005 said:


> Wow Liz! It's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been eying these exact YSLs! Let us know what you think comfort-wise after you take them into the wild!!



I wore them for about 6 hours yesterday and they are pretty comfortable for the heel height 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> LOVE these so much! They are my next purchase!!
> 
> I think you will really be please. They are not as flashy as Louboutins, but they definitely do hold there on. I got a lot of compliments on them yesterday when I wore them, which surprised me because I didn't really think that anyone would notice  ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aoqtpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That leather looks fantastic! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is, I didn't want to go with patent for my first purchase since I already have patent pigalles and the regular leather looked a little dull, so I decided on the textured leather. I'm loving them
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
Click to expand...




LamborghiniGirl said:


> very nice!!! so even though loub's are your first and true love... how do you like the YSL's? Are they more or less comfy?



I would say for the heel height, they are more comfortable


----------



## icecreamom

SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book



WOW, They Look beyond Amazing!  I love YSL, they are so comfy!!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

icecreamom said:


> WOW, They Look beyond Amazing!  I love YSL, they are so comfy!!!



Thank you so much. They really are quite comfortable


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off 

I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins! 

Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them 









As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna


----------



## aoqtpi

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off
> 
> I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins!
> 
> Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna



OMG I LOVE paillette! Congrats! And I was gonna ask if they were that see-through, so glad to hear they aren't haha


----------



## Louboufan

I love them!


SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off
> 
> I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins!
> 
> Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna


----------



## BattyBugs

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off
> 
> I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins!
> 
> Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna



Perfect for the holidays! Congratuations!


----------



## Wordsworth

I bought a black Valorie clutch by anya hindmarch with my matches presale code. I've wanted one for ages and since the prices seem to be going up again for the new season I decided to take the plunge! I'll be debuting it at the office christmas party on Friday. 

http://www.anyahindmarch.com/prod/Clutches/Handbags/Valorie/41784/

 I love the multicoloured glitter but I thought black would be more practical...or at least as practical as a glittery clutch can be!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wordsworth said:


> I bought a black Valorie clutch by anya hindmarch with my matches presale code. I've wanted one for ages and since the prices seem to be going up again for the new season I decided to take the plunge! I'll be debuting it at the office christmas party on Friday.
> 
> http://www.anyahindmarch.com/prod/Clutches/Handbags/Valorie/41784/
> 
> I love the multicoloured glitter but I thought black would be more practical...or at least as practical as a glittery clutch can be!



Cute and perfect for a Christmas party.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off
> 
> I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins!
> 
> Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna


 
wow those are great!



Wordsworth said:


> I bought a black Valorie clutch by anya hindmarch with my matches presale code. I've wanted one for ages and since the prices seem to be going up again for the new season I decided to take the plunge! I'll be debuting it at the office christmas party on Friday.
> 
> http://www.anyahindmarch.com/prod/Clutches/Handbags/Valorie/41784/
> 
> I love the multicoloured glitter but I thought black would be more practical...or at least as practical as a glittery clutch can be!


 
love!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Elsie87 said:


> Halston Heritage dress/gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my blog!


 
omg that greeeeeen! looks so good on you  have you lost some weight ma'am? I meant to tell you that I love your blog, your photography skills are great!



SongbirdDiva said:


> Welcome home my 1st pair of YSL Tribtoos- black textured leather  Don't worry ladies, Loubies are still aces in my book


 
very classy! 



SongbirdDiva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had to share my newest purchase that came in today from Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend from Net-a-Porte at 40% off
> 
> I know that they may not be for everyone, but this is right up my alley because I love sequins!
> 
> Here they are... DOLCE & GABBANA Paillette-embellished Tulle Pants (sorry for the giant pictures, I still don't know how to resize them
> 
> 
> 
> As seen on Rihanna & the D&G Fall 2011 runway show. It looks a little dark in my photo, but it's the gunmetal color from the runway pic, not the eggplant color that Rihanna is wearing  Also, they are not as see through on me as they are on Rihanna


 
you're gonna look amazing in those-can't wait to see outfit pics!! btw I love your blog/youtube videos too!


----------



## Wordsworth

BattyBugs said:


> Cute and perfect for a Christmas party.





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love!



Thanks guys!


----------



## icecreamom

I finally got my McQueen Leopard Scarf from NAP Sale. I'm loving it!


----------



## Lola.Coco

My new Marc Jacobs...Love it for everyday...so versatile!


----------



## aoqtpi

icecreamom said:


> I finally got my McQueen Leopard Scarf from NAP Sale. I'm loving it!



Yay, I love leopard! And on sale too, you lucky girl!


----------



## archygirl

Gorgeous!!!



chanel*liz said:


> this just came in the mail today.. So excited!!!
> 
> Rose tyrien birkin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


----------



## archygirl

BellaShoes said:


> Archy?!?!?! You scored!!! AND you found a clic clac at a consignment store?!


Thanks Bella! Clic clac was online...but I have picked up my first at a consignment shop...


----------



## archygirl

aoqtpi said:


> Thanks for sharing! I need a Damier Ebene speedy in my life ASAP. Or perhaps the Neverful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great scores!


 
Thank you *aoqtpi*!


----------



## archygirl

BattyBugs said:


> You really scored, archy! Good deals!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!


 
*Batty, thanks*! It was fun to find such great stuff at such great prices!


----------



## archygirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> LOVE these so much! They are my next purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> fab!!!


Thanks *dezynrbaglaydee*!


----------



## archygirl

chanel*liz said:


> WOW!!  you scored!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely!! congrats!! do you find YSL to be more comfy than CL? i love the tribtoo pumps. i think they are super comfy!!


 
I think your birkin wins!!!


----------



## archygirl

Bracelet photos...as promised.


----------



## BattyBugs

icecreamom said:


> I finally got my McQueen Leopard Scarf from NAP Sale. I'm loving it!





Lola.Coco said:


> My new Marc Jacobs...Love it for everyday...so versatile!





archygirl said:


> Bracelet photos...as promised.



Love the additions, ladies!


----------



## r6girl2005

Yay for an MJ Stam, congrats!!! I love all things MJ!



Lola.Coco said:


> My new Marc Jacobs...Love it for everyday...so versatile!


----------



## pr1nc355

I wanted a new bag to take to work.  In the process, I'm starting to rediscover my love for Gucci bags  So classy!  I got this one yesterday:






I can't believe I scored this baby on sale!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

pr1nc355 said:


> I wanted a new bag to take to work.  In the process, I'm starting to rediscover my love for Gucci bags  So classy!  I got this one yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I scored this baby on sale!



isn't it crazy? i just rediscovered my love for gucci recently too! something about their new styles appeal to me more than the styles have in the last 3-4 years. 

the blue details are gorgeous!!! i love love love this, so wearable but stands out too


----------



## aoqtpi

pr1nc355 said:


> I wanted a new bag to take to work.  In the process, I'm starting to rediscover my love for Gucci bags  So classy!  I got this one yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I scored this baby on sale!



OMG I love the contrast! And that blue is a scrumptious shade  Great score!


----------



## aoqtpi

It seems like every time I get a massage I end up buying more nail polish... and since I go every week, I'm building up quite the collection 
This week I got this mini set of Muppet polishes





And I just got my first Bal! Excuse the shorts - my phone said I missed a call from my buzzer so I through on the closest clothes to me and ran down to the delivery door!




When I took it out of its bag I thought it was way too tiny, but seeing this pic it seems like it's the perfect size for my frame 
Love the crackle/sparkle effect 




And the lining 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## floriade

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> It seems like every time I get a massage I end up buying more nail polish... and since I go every week, I'm building up quite the collection
> This week I got this mini set of Muppet polishes
> 
> And I just got my first Bal! Excuse the shorts - my phone said I missed a call from my buzzer so I through on the closest clothes to me and ran down to the delivery door!
> 
> When I took it out of its bag I thought it was way too tiny, but seeing this pic it seems like it's the perfect size for my frame
> Love the crackle/sparkle effect
> 
> And the lining
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on your first bal


----------



## aoqtpi

floriade said:


> Congrats on your first bal



Thank you!


----------



## BattyBugs

pr1nc355 said:


> I wanted a new bag to take to work.  In the process, I'm starting to rediscover my love for Gucci bags  So classy!  I got this one yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I scored this baby on sale!



I love the blue trim! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> It seems like every time I get a massage I end up buying more nail polish... and since I go every week, I'm building up quite the collection
> This week I got this mini set of Muppet polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just got my first Bal! Excuse the shorts - my phone said I missed a call from my buzzer so I through on the closest clothes to me and ran down to the delivery door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took it out of its bag I thought it was way too tiny, but seeing this pic it seems like it's the perfect size for my frame
> Love the crackle/sparkle effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I like the polish colors & your new Bal is TDF.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> I like the polish colors & your new Bal is TDF.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

archygirl said:


> Bracelet photos...as promised.



I love these bracelets!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

aoqtpi said:


> It seems like every time I get a massage I end up buying more nail polish... and since I go every week, I'm building up quite the collection
> This week I got this mini set of Muppet polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just got my first Bal! Excuse the shorts - my phone said I missed a call from my buzzer so I through on the closest clothes to me and ran down to the delivery door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took it out of its bag I thought it was way too tiny, but seeing this pic it seems like it's the perfect size for my frame
> Love the crackle/sparkle effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow!! the Bal bag looks perfect on you!! Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

I'm waiting to hear on a bonanza purchase from a tPF'er...dark teal Herve Leger dress...fingers crossed!


----------



## Dukeprincess

beagly911 said:


> I'm waiting to hear on a bonanza purchase from a tPF'er...dark teal Herve Leger dress...fingers crossed!



Oooh sexy!


----------



## BattyBugs

Good luck, Beagly!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh sexy!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Good luck, Beagly!


 
Thanks Dukeprincess and BattyBugs, the dress was listed on both Bonanza and Ebay and someone on Ebay got to it just before my purchase attempt on Bonanza.  The ebay buyer hasn't paid yet so I still have a chance, not much but a chance.


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow!! the Bal bag looks perfect on you!! Congrats!!!



Thank you! I'm in love, and may have to bring more Citys into my life!


----------



## archygirl

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I love these bracelets!


 
Thanks


----------



## CocoB

My newest bracelet - ippolita, with an old (but good) hermes hapi.


----------



## pr1nc355

, *Batty!*

*LG:* Thanks.  I think you've hit the nail on the head.  The styles from 2-3 years ago didn't call out to me, but this year's styles have.  It must be that they've decided to go back to the more classic styles, which are more appealing to me.  I rediscovered a bag my sister got from the outlets several years ago that she gave me just cuz she was running out of room in her closet (she's the definition of a shopaholic!), which I took an outfit pic of for the modeling thread.

*aoqtpi:* Thanks.  Love those new polishes.  I wish I could get a massage every week...so relaxing!  I haven't had one in months, but I think I will once the holidays are over.  Congrats on your new Bal, too!


----------



## BattyBugs

CocoB said:


> My newest bracelet - ippolita, with an old (but good) hermes hapi.



Very pretty, Coco. I also like the big face on your watch. I'm a watch a-holic as well as a shoe a-holic, a jacket a-holic and a purse a-holic. Hmm, I just might have issues. lol


----------



## CocoB

BattyBugs said:


> Very pretty, Coco. I also like the big face on your watch. I'm a watch a-holic as well as a shoe a-holic, a jacket a-holic and a purse a-holic. Hmm, I just might have issues. lol



Aw, thanks batty! The watch was a gift from my dad. The bracelet, from my husband - an early Christmas gift.


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> I'm waiting to hear on a bonanza purchase from a tPF'er...dark teal Herve Leger dress...fingers crossed!




beags getting all sexy on us!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

CocoB said:


> My newest bracelet - ippolita, with an old (but good) hermes hapi.



Gorgeous.  I love how you've stacked your bracelets and watch.


----------



## BattyBugs

A nice package to make up for my crappy day. Both pair scored on sale from barneys.com.







Both are YSL Tribute and they are really comfortable.


----------



## BattyBugs

^ I really need to start using my camera, since my cell phone seems to take crappy photos.


----------



## aoqtpi

BattyBugs said:


> A nice package to make up for my crappy day. Both pair scored on sale from barneys.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are YSL Tribute and they are really comfortable.



Hope tomorrow treats you better  At least you can take solace in the fact that these look fab on you!


----------



## mularice

Recently I've been on a shopping binge - not only have I managed to add 2 more pairs to my Louboutin collection (thankyou DBF) but I've acquired a new watch, a lovely new Burberry Prorsum coat, McQueen scarf and various other bits and pieces. DBF will positively kill me if I spend another penny before mid Dec..  SORRY FOR HUMUNGOUS PICCIES.


----------



## BattyBugs

aoqtpi said:


> Hope tomorrow treats you better  At least you can take solace in the fact that these look fab on you!



Thanks L!


----------



## BattyBugs

mularice said:


> Recently I've been on a shopping binge - not only have I managed to add 2 more pairs to my Louboutin collection (thankyou DBF) but I've acquired a new watch, a lovely new Burberry Prorsum coat, McQueen scarf and various other bits and pieces. DBF will positively kill me if I spend another penny before mid Dec..  SORRY FOR HUMUNGOUS PICCIES.



Gorgeous goodies!


----------



## CocoB

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous.  I love how you've stacked your bracelets and watch.



Thanks Dukeprincess!


----------



## aoqtpi

mularice said:


> Recently I've been on a shopping binge - not only have I managed to add 2 more pairs to my Louboutin collection (thankyou DBF) but I've acquired a new watch, a lovely new Burberry Prorsum coat, McQueen scarf and various other bits and pieces. DBF will positively kill me if I spend another penny before mid Dec..  SORRY FOR HUMUNGOUS PICCIES.



OHMYGOODNESS that watch is fantastic! What amazing purchases


----------



## l.a_girl19

archygirl said:


> Bracelet photos...as promised.



Gorgeous! I definitely need one of those!!



pr1nc355 said:


> I wanted a new bag to take to work.  In the process, I'm starting to rediscover my love for Gucci bags  So classy!  I got this one yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I scored this baby on sale!



Wow! On sale?? Stunning!!!



aoqtpi said:


> It seems like every time I get a massage I end up buying more nail polish... and since I go every week, I'm building up quite the collection
> This week I got this mini set of Muppet polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just got my first Bal! Excuse the shorts - my phone said I missed a call from my buzzer so I through on the closest clothes to me and ran down to the delivery door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took it out of its bag I thought it was way too tiny, but seeing this pic it seems like it's the perfect size for my frame
> Love the crackle/sparkle effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



OMG! What beautiful purchases! I especially love the Bal



CocoB said:


> My newest bracelet - ippolita, with an old (but good) hermes hapi.



Ohhh wow! I love this bracelet!



BattyBugs said:


> A nice package to make up for my crappy day. Both pair scored on sale from barneys.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are YSL Tribute and they are really comfortable.



Beautiful!!!



mularice said:


> Recently I've been on a shopping binge - not only have I managed to add 2 more pairs to my Louboutin collection (thankyou DBF) but I've acquired a new watch, a lovely new Burberry Prorsum coat, McQueen scarf and various other bits and pieces. DBF will positively kill me if I spend another penny before mid Dec..  SORRY FOR HUMUNGOUS PICCIES.





BattyBugs said:


> Gorgeous goodies!



That Chanel watch is tdf!!! All of your purchases are stunning!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hi everyone!

Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet

*Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet
> 
> *Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*



wow wow wow!!! the color is stunning. congratulations on finding such a special H piece!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow wow wow!!! the color is stunning. congratulations on finding such a special H piece!!!



Thank you so much!! I was really surprised at how vivid the color is IRL! Truly stunning


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lovely new buys ladies!!! 

*l.a._girl- *love your Kelly Dog!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lovely new buys ladies!!!
> 
> *l.a._girl- *love your Kelly Dog!!



Thank you!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet
> 
> *Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*


 
*O   M   G!!!!*

I want!! That is GORGEOUS. Love. Can you post a mod shot?


----------



## l.a_girl19

BagsR4Me said:


> *O   M   G!!!!*
> 
> I want!! That is GORGEOUS. Love. Can you post a mod shot?



Thank you!!! Yes. I will post mod pics asap. Hopefully later on tonight


----------



## september gurl

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet
> 
> *Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*



Wow!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

september gurl said:


> Wow!! They are gorgeous!



Thank you!!! The color is so rich! It is like a strawberry red


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet
> 
> *Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*



I can't even express how much I love this! Congrats!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> I can't even express how much I love this! Congrats!



Thank you very much! It is such a beautiful bright redI am really going to enjoy wearing it!


----------



## BattyBugs

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet
> 
> *Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## mlag724

CocoB said:


> My newest bracelet - ippolita, with an old (but good) hermes hapi.


 Nice combo. What's the watch?


----------



## l.a_girl19

BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!



Thank you!!! I love it


----------



## heiress-ox

mularice said:


> Recently I've been on a shopping binge - not only have I managed to add 2 more pairs to my Louboutin collection (thankyou DBF) but I've acquired a new watch, a lovely new Burberry Prorsum coat, McQueen scarf and various other bits and pieces. DBF will positively kill me if I spend another penny before mid Dec..  SORRY FOR HUMUNGOUS PICCIES.



That Chanel watch is absolute perfection, it'll work with so much, I love it!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet
> 
> *Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*



What a stunning colour and special piece, congrats!


----------



## CocoB

mlag724 said:


> Nice combo. What's the watch?



Thanks mlag....it's a rolex datejust, but I'm not sure the details.


----------



## CocoB

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous! I definitely need one of those!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! On sale?? Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! What beautiful purchases! I especially love the Bal
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh wow! I love this bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Chanel watch is tdf!!! All of your purchases are stunning!!!



Thanks lagirl - BTW those shoes (and that bracelet) are amazing!


----------



## l.a_girl19

heiress-ox said:


> That Chanel watch is absolute perfection, it'll work with so much, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> What a stunning colour and special piece, congrats!



Thank you very much 



CocoB said:


> Thanks lagirl - BTW those shoes (and that bracelet) are amazing!



Thank you so much for the kind words!!!


----------



## bling*lover

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest H purchase! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bracelet
> 
> *Braise Croc Kelly Dog PHW*


 
Amazing  
Such a gorgeous color aswell, congrats hun!


----------



## l.a_girl19

bling*lover said:


> Amazing
> Such a gorgeous color aswell, congrats hun!



Thank you


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

just in time for my birthday, my HG chanel, the one i have been waiting season after season for, arrived today!!! i can't wait to use it tomorrow on my birthday 

here it is, my maxi chanel classic flap in white caviar and *gold hardware*, the hardware is the best part, and the trickiest part of the puzzle to find!  it is part of the cruise 2012 collection.


----------



## Lola.Coco

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just in time for my birthday, my HG chanel, the one i have been waiting season after season for, arrived today!!! i can't wait to use it tomorrow on my birthday
> 
> here it is, my maxi chanel classic flap in white caviar and *gold hardware*, the hardware is the best part, and the trickiest part of the puzzle to find!  it is part of the cruise 2012 collection.



AHHHHHMAZZZZING!!!!! I am in LOVE. Congrats


----------



## l.a_girl19

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just in time for my birthday, my HG chanel, the one i have been waiting season after season for, arrived today!!! i can't wait to use it tomorrow on my birthday
> 
> here it is, my maxi chanel classic flap in white caviar and *gold hardware*, the hardware is the best part, and the trickiest part of the puzzle to find!  it is part of the cruise 2012 collection.




 Amazing. I love white and gold together...just stunning! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*thank you lola.coco and l.a._girl!!!* i know some people think maxi's are humongous, but i love the big size!! best birthday, you are both so sweet


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just in time for my birthday, my HG chanel, the one i have been waiting season after season for, arrived today!!! i can't wait to use it tomorrow on my birthday
> 
> here it is, my maxi chanel classic flap in white caviar and *gold hardware*, the hardware is the best part, and the trickiest part of the puzzle to find!  it is part of the cruise 2012 collection.


 I love it LG...  The size is perfect, at least for me!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!artyhat:


----------



## laleeza

I don't get to post here often, but last night i was going to meet some friends for holiday drinks and decided to pop in Hermes on the walk over....
and i left with this - my first anything Hermes!! 
Black gator CDC phw


----------



## aoqtpi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just in time for my birthday, my HG chanel, the one i have been waiting season after season for, arrived today!!! i can't wait to use it tomorrow on my birthday
> 
> here it is, my maxi chanel classic flap in white caviar and *gold hardware*, the hardware is the best part, and the trickiest part of the puzzle to find!  it is part of the cruise 2012 collection.



It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> I don't get to post here often, but last night i was going to meet some friends for holiday drinks and decided to pop in Hermes on the walk over....
> and i left with this - my first anything Hermes!!
> Black gator CDC phw



gorgeous!!! congratulations on your impromptu hermes find! it is lovely.


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> gorgeous!!! congratulations on your impromptu hermes find! it is lovely.



Thanks sweetie - it was fate! They only had this one CDC and it had just come in!
And your maxi is simply amazing!


----------



## l.a_girl19

laleeza said:


> I don't get to post here often, but last night i was going to meet some friends for holiday drinks and decided to pop in Hermes on the walk over....
> and i left with this - my first anything Hermes!!
> Black gator CDC phw



What a stunning first H purchase!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

LG: your new Maxi is TDF & the pic of Misto with her head against it is so precious.

Laleeza: your bracelet is fabulous. Congratulations!


----------



## aoqtpi

laleeza said:


> I don't get to post here often, but last night i was going to meet some friends for holiday drinks and decided to pop in Hermes on the walk over....
> and i left with this - my first anything Hermes!!
> Black gator CDC phw



I love this style of bracelet! And I really like how the PHW looks on the black.

And I am SO JEALOUS of your elephant Piros


----------



## jenayb

^^ Ladies, seriously I cannot believe what amazing taste you all have!! 

Ok, this really is not a purchase that I bought for myself, per se, but it's a non-CL purchase that I am over the moon about!! 

DBF is graduating with his Masters in a week and we picked up his combined graduation & Christmas present from me the other night!

Here he is with his brand new baby... He is a VERY happy bird!!!!!  

The guy in the front is his sales guy who we absolutely loved. He's explaning to DBF all the options for his new toy! Swoon!!!


----------



## Ayala

Yay Jenaywins! Grats to DBF on the trifecta: a master, a new truck, and an amazing GF! 

He better shell out something extra sparkly for Christmas!


----------



## jenayb

Ayala said:


> Yay Jenaywins! Grats to DBF on the trifecta: a master, a new truck, and an amazing GF!
> 
> He better shell out something extra sparkly for Christmas!





Thank you gorgeous. He is truly the light of my life and is SUCH a hard worker... He absolutely deserves the truck. And he feels like such a badass in it!  

(I better get another sparkly for Xmas, hehe! :ninja


----------



## cts900

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Ladies, seriously I cannot believe what amazing taste you all have!!
> 
> Ok, this really is not a purchase that I bought for myself, per se, but it's a non-CL purchase that I am over the moon about!!
> 
> DBF is graduating with his Masters in a week and we picked up his combined graduation & Christmas present from me the other night!
> 
> Here he is with his brand new baby... He is a VERY happy bird!!!!!
> 
> The guy in the front is his sales guy who we absolutely loved. He's explaning to DBF all the options for his new toy! Swoon!!!



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.  This is one of the many reasons I love you so.  Such a generous bird!!!!!! Congrats to big bird on the accomplishment, the new ride, and the bomb-a$$, smokin' hot GF!


----------



## aoqtpi

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Ladies, seriously I cannot believe what amazing taste you all have!!
> 
> Ok, this really is not a purchase that I bought for myself, per se, but it's a non-CL purchase that I am over the moon about!!
> 
> DBF is graduating with his Masters in a week and we picked up his combined graduation & Christmas present from me the other night!
> 
> Here he is with his brand new baby... He is a VERY happy bird!!!!!
> 
> The guy in the front is his sales guy who we absolutely loved. He's explaning to DBF all the options for his new toy! Swoon!!!



You are so generous! What a fantastic GF to get him such a great grad/Christmas gift  I'll be praying for you to get some sparkles under your tree


----------



## l.a_girl19

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Ladies, seriously I cannot believe what amazing taste you all have!!
> 
> Ok, this really is not a purchase that I bought for myself, per se, but it's a non-CL purchase that I am over the moon about!!
> 
> DBF is graduating with his Masters in a week and we picked up his combined graduation & Christmas present from me the other night!
> 
> Here he is with his brand new baby... He is a VERY happy bird!!!!!
> 
> The guy in the front is his sales guy who we absolutely loved. He's explaning to DBF all the options for his new toy! Swoon!!!



What a beautyCongrats to the both of you! I am sure you will get to drive it too


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laleeza said:


> I don't get to post here often, but last night i was going to meet some friends for holiday drinks and decided to pop in Hermes on the walk over....
> and i left with this - my first anything Hermes!!
> Black gator CDC phw



Congrats *laleeza*!! you are so lucky to find this beauty! I've been years trying to get one ush:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just in time for my birthday, my HG chanel, the one i have been waiting season after season for, arrived today!!! i can't wait to use it tomorrow on my birthday
> 
> here it is, my maxi chanel classic flap in white caviar and *gold hardware*, the hardware is the best part, and the trickiest part of the puzzle to find!  it is part of the cruise 2012 collection.




The bag is amazing  But Misto is super cute...  He makes the pics are adorable!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*lambo girl*.... fabulous Chanel!

*Laleeza.*... amazing H cuff, gorgeous!

Congrats on the new truck for DBF *Jenay*, looks fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

OK ladies, I hope to enable your next Non CL purchase..... just in case you do not follow the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 sale thread... these boots are a celeb favorite and rarely go on sale....

During my normal 'refresh' of all my 50/50 bookmarks this morning....

SCORE!!!!! *50/50 Black Nappa Leather ON SALE!!! $386!!!!!* That is almost 40% OFF!!!! _GOOOOOOOOOO!_

http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/5050-black-leather/PI=57760


----------



## Dessye

aoqtpi said:


> It seems like every time I get a massage I end up buying more nail polish... and since I go every week, I'm building up quite the collection
> This week I got this mini set of Muppet polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just got my first Bal! Excuse the shorts - my phone said I missed a call from my buzzer so I through on the closest clothes to me and ran down to the delivery door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took it out of its bag I thought it was way too tiny, but seeing this pic it seems like it's the perfect size for my frame
> Love the crackle/sparkle effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the Bal!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.

My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


----------



## laleeza

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence



OMG LG!! She is absolutely gorgeous 
Congrats!


----------



## skislope15

Wow the color of that bag is amazing!!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

laleeza said:


> OMG LG!! She is absolutely gorgeous
> Congrats!





skislope15 said:


> Wow the color of that bag is amazing!!!



thanks ladies!! you are both so sweet. i am so happy  i can't wait to pair it with my strass daffodiles sometime soon, i think that would look nice.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lambo girl*, the Hermes... WOW!


----------



## r6girl2005

Yep, I'm pretty much in love 

What a gorgeous bag and you deserve it. Happy Birthday girl!!!artyhat:



LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


----------



## jeshika

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence



Happy birthday, *LG*! Your baby looks fabulous!


----------



## AEGIS

that color is stunning




LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

BellaShoes said:


> *Lambo girl*, the Hermes... WOW!





r6girl2005 said:


> Yep, I'm pretty much in love
> 
> What a gorgeous bag and you deserve it. Happy Birthday girl!!!artyhat:





jeshika said:


> Happy birthday, *LG*! Your baby looks fabulous!





AEGIS said:


> that color is stunning




Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes and compliments!! It felt really nice being able to give myself such a special birthday present. It isn't often I get someone on my birthday I have been wishing for, for many years! Which makes it all the more special


----------



## martinaa

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


 
 Congrats!! Fabulous bag!


----------



## aoqtpi

BellaShoes said:


> OK ladies, I hope to enable your next Non CL purchase..... just in case you do not follow the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 sale thread... these boots are a celeb favorite and rarely go on sale....
> 
> During my normal 'refresh' of all my 50/50 bookmarks this morning....
> 
> SCORE!!!!! *50/50 Black Nappa Leather ON SALE!!! $386!!!!!* That is almost 40% OFF!!!! _GOOOOOOOOOO!_
> 
> http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/5050-black-leather/PI=57760



I've loved these boots for so long! Congrats on getting them!




LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence



 Second that - best birthday present ever! It is truly amazing!


----------



## icecreamom

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


Looooooooooooooooove the color


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


----------



## GrRoxy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence



Gorgeous bag! So unique and beautiful colour, I never saw anyone in Paris with birkin in this colour! Love it! 

BTW Misto is so so cute...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

martinaa said:


> Congrats!! Fabulous bag!



thank you again martina!!



aoqtpi said:


> Second that - best birthday present ever! It is truly amazing!



thanks love 



icecreamom said:


> Looooooooooooooooove the color




thank you! i know it isn't the most popular color, but it is my favorite 



LouboutinHottie said:


>







GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous bag! So unique and beautiful colour, I never saw anyone in Paris with birkin in this colour! Love it!
> 
> BTW Misto is so so cute...



Thank you! From what I understand it is considered a 'unicorn', that's what people messaging me keep saying! So I don't think there are a ton out there.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thank you again martina!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! i know it isn't the most popular color, but it is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! From what I understand it is considered a 'unicorn', that's what people messaging me keep saying! So I don't think there are a ton out there.



That was literally my face when I saw those pics!  congrats!!!! your H is super fabulous!


----------



## BagsR4Me

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


 
How exciting to find a UHG--and just in time for your birthday. HUGE congrats on such an amazing bag! It's stunning. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Stina Lee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence




This bag is AMAZING!  Congrats!!!!  What a fabulous bday gift!


----------



## Lola.Coco

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence



 SO AMAZING!!!!!!!! A BIG Congrats to you


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

LouboutinHottie said:


> That was literally my face when I saw those pics!  congrats!!!! your H is super fabulous!




haha mine too! i was jumping up and down and sharing my excitement with misto lol!



BagsR4Me said:


> How exciting to find a UHG--and just in time for your birthday. HUGE congrats on such an amazing bag! It's stunning. Happy Birthday!!



thank you so much for the birthday wishes! i never imagined the timing would be so perfect. i have been checking everyday off and on for years, and only now did the perfect one pop up! it was the right size, and in brand new condition.



Stina Lee said:


> This bag is AMAZING!  Congrats!!!!  What a fabulous bday gift!



thank you!! 



Lola.Coco said:


> SO AMAZING!!!!!!!! A BIG Congrats to you



thanks Lola! your puppies are SO cute.


----------



## dc419

Wow!! Loveeeeee the color!!!!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


----------



## PANda_USC

Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!











Herve Leger dress in orange






ANDDD

Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH





Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH


----------



## aoqtpi

PANda_USC said:


> Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDDD
> 
> Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH



LOVE! Esp that HL


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PANda_USC said:


> Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDDD
> 
> Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH



Panda, I would love!! to see what CL's you pair with that Herve dress... stunning additions


----------



## archygirl

PANda_USC said:


> Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDDD
> 
> Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH


 
OMG I love your new bags!!!


----------



## amorris

PANda_USC said:


> Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDDD
> 
> Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH



That HL dress is TDF - I love love the thin bandage and I think it's going to be very slimming!! Very tempting


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANda_USC said:


> Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDDD
> 
> Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH



Panda! Congrats on your purchases! Love this HL dress


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

there is way too much fabulousness in this thread, congrats ladies!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Lovely new additions Panda! I want to see modeling pictures of you in that HL!!



PANda_USC said:


> Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDDD
> 
> Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH


----------



## Dukeprincess

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence



WOW, this is incredible!


----------



## phiphi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence



congratulations on finding your UHG!!!! she's gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

PANda_USC said:


> Free City crew necks. They are ridiculously soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve Leger dress in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDDD
> 
> Balenciaga City in Marigold 2007 with RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Black 2005 with RH



beautiful hauls!!!! love them all!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the new additions!


----------



## needloub

In the midst of the CL frenzy, I was able to snag a couple of items from the _Net-a-Porter_ sale. I purchased a simple baby blue racerback tank from _J. Crew_, but I really love these cute wedges from _Paloma Barcelo_


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

needloub said:


> In the midst of the CL frenzy, I was able to snag a couple of items from the _Net-a-Porter_ sale. I purchased a simple baby blue racerback tank from _J. Crew_, but I really love these cute wedges from _Paloma Barcelo_



very nice! they seem like a good neutral staple heel you could toss on and run around in. i need a pair like these


----------



## needloub

^Thanks! And they are so comfortable! There are plenty of sizes left


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's my most recent purchases:

Anya Hindmarch Dark multi Glitter fabric clutch I got for 50% off!! It was also the last one from the LA boutique. The SA said they were flying out the door! So glad was able to get one! I would probably never have bought it at full price, but at 50% definitely worth it!  

(My pics don't do this justice! It's so sparkly and pretty in person!)











Inside pic (with Dooney & Bourke charm bracelet print wristlet):






This I got last month, but haven't had the chance to post pics of it! It's even cuter in person! I always get compliments or looks when I use it!

Kate Spade Flamingo clutch I got for 30% off! First sale score of the season!

(when folded) (It's hard to tell, but the little screw heads actually have little spades on them) 






unfolded:






(I added a Juicy Couture flamingo charm for cute little touch!)





Inside:


----------



## jenayb

Ha! I love that birdy bag!!!!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

^ Thanks jenaywins!! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## PetitColibri

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's my most recent purchases:
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Dark multi Glitter fabric clutch I got for 50% off!! It was also the last one from the LA boutique. The SA said they were flying out the door! So glad was able to get one! I would probably never have bought it at full price, but at 50% definitely worth it!
> 
> (My pics don't do this justice! It's so sparkly and pretty in person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pic (with Dooney & Bourke charm bracelet print wristlet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I got last month, but haven't had the chance to post pics of it! It's even cuter in person! I always get compliments or looks when I use it!
> 
> Kate Spade Flamingo clutch I got for 30% off! First sale score of the season!
> 
> (when folded) (It's hard to tell, but the little screw heads actually have little spades on them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfolded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I added a Juicy Couture flamingo charm for cute little touch!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:



OMG ! this Flamingo purse is beautiful !!
where did you get it ??


----------



## soleilbrun

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks ladies!! you are both so sweet. i am so happy  i can't wait to pair it with my strass daffodiles sometime soon, i think that would look nice.


 
It definately would! Can we get a sneak peek in the CL+bags thread?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

maggiesze1 said:


> Here's my most recent purchases:
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Dark multi Glitter fabric clutch I got for 50% off!! It was also the last one from the LA boutique. The SA said they were flying out the door! So glad was able to get one! I would probably never have bought it at full price, but at 50% definitely worth it!
> 
> (My pics don't do this justice! It's so sparkly and pretty in person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pic (with Dooney & Bourke charm bracelet print wristlet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I got last month, but haven't had the chance to post pics of it! It's even cuter in person! I always get compliments or looks when I use it!
> 
> Kate Spade Flamingo clutch I got for 30% off! First sale score of the season!
> 
> (when folded) (It's hard to tell, but the little screw heads actually have little spades on them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfolded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I added a Juicy Couture flamingo charm for cute little touch!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:



I loveeee both of your new clutches! They are so different and both so fun. I love the little Juicy charm you've added  And the black glitter is fabulous!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just in time for my birthday, my HG chanel, the one i have been waiting season after season for, arrived today!!! i can't wait to use it tomorrow on my birthday
> 
> here it is, my maxi chanel classic flap in white caviar and *gold hardware*, the hardware is the best part, and the trickiest part of the puzzle to find!  it is part of the cruise 2012 collection.


 
swoonworthy!



laleeza said:


> I don't get to post here often, but last night i was going to meet some friends for holiday drinks and decided to pop in Hermes on the walk over....
> and i left with this - my first anything Hermes!!
> Black gator CDC phw


 
you're so sophisticated  I love this!



jenaywins said:


> ^^ Ladies, seriously I cannot believe what amazing taste you all have!!
> 
> Ok, this really is not a purchase that I bought for myself, per se, but it's a non-CL purchase that I am over the moon about!!
> 
> DBF is graduating with his Masters in a week and we picked up his combined graduation & Christmas present from me the other night!
> 
> Here he is with his brand new baby... He is a VERY happy bird!!!!!
> 
> The guy in the front is his sales guy who we absolutely loved. He's explaning to DBF all the options for his new toy! Swoon!!!


 
1st I thought it was just cool bein' your tpf friend...then I was like darn...we should be real life friends...now I kinda wanna be your man lmao! My poor bf...he's lucky is he can squeeze a cab ride outta me lol jk but really-this was so generous, I love your spirit! congrats to DBF on his degree and his amazing gf!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> My non-CL dreams came true yesterday! I found this super rare ultimate holy-grail Hermes Birkin one day before my birthday, 4 years of searching in the making. Best birthday present I could have ever imagined.
> 
> My new Hermes 35cm Lagoon Birkin in Clemence


 
talk about dreaming in color-this is beautiful! congrats!



needloub said:


> In the midst of the CL frenzy, I was able to snag a couple of items from the _Net-a-Porter_ sale. I purchased a simple baby blue racerback tank from _J. Crew_, but I really love these cute wedges from _Paloma Barcelo_


 
so cute and summer fun!


----------



## needloub

^Thanks! I am a bit early!


----------



## amag520

Dbf and I did our Christmas gift exchange early this year since I'll be leaving to AZ to visit family for Christmas. I got him an electric razor... He got me Kate Spade! I think he is a keeper. He wanted me to start my co-op in January on the right foot. (my first "office" job for engineering ) 

Love everyone else's recent purchases..love being in the company of such great style!


----------



## archygirl

In addition to the new CLs I have purchased (and should arrive soon), I found these three Hermes scarves today...


----------



## archygirl

Love your new bags!



maggiesze1 said:


> Here's my most recent purchases:
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Dark multi Glitter fabric clutch I got for 50% off!! It was also the last one from the LA boutique. The SA said they were flying out the door! So glad was able to get one! I would probably never have bought it at full price, but at 50% definitely worth it!
> 
> (My pics don't do this justice! It's so sparkly and pretty in person!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside pic (with Dooney & Bourke charm bracelet print wristlet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I got last month, but haven't had the chance to post pics of it! It's even cuter in person! I always get compliments or looks when I use it!
> 
> Kate Spade Flamingo clutch I got for 30% off! First sale score of the season!
> 
> (when folded) (It's hard to tell, but the little screw heads actually have little spades on them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfolded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I added a Juicy Couture flamingo charm for cute little touch!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:


----------



## PANda_USC

*maggie*, that is one of the coolest clutches I have ever seen!

*archy*, classic and simply beautiful!

Last two bal bags for a while..only exceptions would be a turquoise 2005 city with rh and a pumpkin 2004 city with rh.

Black 2005 City with RH. I love the chevre on this one! Super soft, thick and shiny!





Jaune/Marigold 2007 City with RH. This color gets me every time. I think of warm beaches and starburst candy, .


----------



## PANda_USC

BRAH, last Bal(seriously) unless my HG appears!

Balenciaga Limited Edition Turquoise 2011 City with RH(photo courtesy of: Real Deal Collections)


----------



## archygirl

PANda_USC said:


> *maggie*, that is one of the coolest clutches I have ever seen!
> 
> *archy*, classic and simply beautiful!
> 
> Last two bal bags for a while..only exceptions would be a turquoise 2005 city with rh and a pumpkin 2004 city with rh.
> 
> Black 2005 City with RH. I love the chevre on this one! Super soft, thick and shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaune/Marigold 2007 City with RH. This color gets me every time. I think of warm beaches and starburst candy, .


 
Thanks Panda! You are making me want to start a Bal habit! Love the marigold especially...enjoy!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks everyone! 



PetitColibri said:


> OMG ! this Flamingo purse is beautiful !!
> where did you get it ??



Thanks! I got it from Zappos.com.


----------



## bling*lover

*Oh Panda, that Turquoise Bal is so dreamy! Gorgeous, congrats and on your other ones aswell!*

*Maggie: I love your flamingo, it's adorable!*

Congrats to everyone on all you amazing new purchases!


----------



## anniethecat

BellaShoes said:


> OK ladies, I hope to enable your next Non CL purchase..... just in case you do not follow the Stuart Weitzman 50/50 sale thread... these boots are a celeb favorite and rarely go on sale....
> 
> During my normal 'refresh' of all my 50/50 bookmarks this morning....
> 
> SCORE!!!!! *50/50 Black Nappa Leather ON SALE!!! $386!!!!!* That is almost 40% OFF!!!! _GOOOOOOOOOO!_
> 
> http://www.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/5050-black-leather/PI=57760


 
Bella!  These are gorgy!  I love them...congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*archy*, thank you! I bet a lot of your H scarves would complement a marigold bal bag, ! Someone with a penchant for warm colors? :wink nudge:

*blinglover*, thank you so much sweety!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies!  I'm so happy because I finally found these:






Isabel Marant sneakers in black


----------



## aoqtpi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies!  I'm so happy because I finally found these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant sneakers in black


These are so fun! Congrats! Would love to see what you pair them with!


----------



## archygirl

I am a leaning in that direction... Was a BAAAD girl today, went to Short Hills and an orange bag followed me home. Posting finds shortly...hit the jackpot!



PANda_USC said:


> *archy*, thank you! I bet a lot of your H scarves would complement a marigold bal bag, ! Someone with a penchant for warm colors? :wink nudge:
> 
> *blinglover*, thank you so much sweety!


----------



## archygirl

OK, so I went a little crazy today at the Short Hills mall...
First, Hermes scarf, to match my new Christian Dior pumps. In addition, found this crazy grey/mohair vest at Saks that was way on sale, modeling photos tomorrow. Lastly, found a cute Burberry skirt for $115. here is a taste


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> OK, so I went a little crazy today at the Short Hills mall...
> First, Hermes scarf, to match my new Christian Dior pumps. In addition, found this crazy grey/mohair vest at Saks that was way on sale, modeling photos tomorrow. Lastly, found a cute Burberry skirt for $115. here is a taste


 
Here is the link to the vest
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...h+Avenue+Collection&N=306580838&bmUID=jhzMZjq

Modeling photos tomorrow


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

archygirl said:


> OK, so I went a little crazy today at the Short Hills mall...
> First, Hermes scarf, to match my new Christian Dior pumps. In addition, found this crazy grey/mohair vest at Saks that was way on sale, modeling photos tomorrow. Lastly, found a cute Burberry skirt for $115. here is a taste



love those pumps!!! the color of the scales is gorgeous


----------



## AEGIS

i was just reading a blog post about these...beyonce wore them in her 'love on top' video



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies!  I'm so happy because I finally found these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant sneakers in black


----------



## chanel*liz

archygirl said:


> OK, so I went a little crazy today at the Short Hills mall...
> First, Hermes scarf, to match my new Christian Dior pumps. In addition, found this crazy grey/mohair vest at Saks that was way on sale, modeling photos tomorrow. Lastly, found a cute Burberry skirt for $115. here is a taste



Fun shopping day! Love it all especially the vest!


----------



## AEGIS

oo i like these a lot!



needloub said:


> In the midst of the CL frenzy, I was able to snag a couple of items from the _Net-a-Porter_ sale. I purchased a simple baby blue racerback tank from _J. Crew_, but I really love these cute wedges from _Paloma Barcelo_


----------



## needloub

^Thanks! They are really comfortable...I am a sucker for wedges LOL!


----------



## indi3r4

along with my CL sale purchases, I scored this Captoe tribtoo that I've been eyeing forever!






also a celine leopard flats and TOMS leopard slip on.. I love me some leopard!


----------



## stilly

My new Jimmy Choo Anouck 120s in Patent Blue Klein


----------



## archygirl

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Jimmy Choo Anouck 120s in Patent Blue Klein



Oooooooh!


----------



## archygirl

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> love those pumps!!! the color of the scales is gorgeous



Thanks! I was not sure at first but upon looking at them several times I believe yes, they are! Move over CL


----------



## Stephanie***

so here it is my first HL dress.

NAY or YAY?


----------



## Jönathan

Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?



Yay!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Anouck 120s in Patent Blue Klein



Stilly, 


Congrats! They're gorgeous! 

Cute outfit too!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Anouck 120s in Patent Blue Klein



Stunning Stilly! Your legs... 
You always remind me how perfect, classic, and sexy a stiletto is. This design will never go out of style.



Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?




*YES!!*


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the new purchases, everyone. Does it count that we bought my DH's parents a new refrigerator for Christmas?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Anouck 120s in Patent Blue Klein



*Gorgeous! *


----------



## erinmiyu

*stephanie*, that HL looks HOT on you! keep 

*stilly,* love the blue!

i just scored my first HL at the outnet extra 40% off sale. i don't know how it will look on me or fit my "ladies" but i'm excited to find out!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

erinmiyu said:


> *stephanie*, that HL looks HOT on you! keep
> 
> *stilly,* love the blue!
> 
> i just scored my first HL at the outnet extra 40% off sale. i don't know how it will look on me or fit my "ladies" but i'm excited to find out!



hot!! can't wait to hear how you like it


----------



## AEGIS

it's cute and you look great in it....but how much longevity will it have?



Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?


----------



## AEGIS

amazing!!! 

...those ysl's are haunting me




indi3r4 said:


> along with my CL sale purchases, I scored this Captoe tribtoo that I've been eyeing forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a celine leopard flats and TOMS leopard slip on.. I love me some leopard!


----------



## aoqtpi

Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?



Yay!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

erinmiyu said:


> *stephanie*, that HL looks HOT on you! keep
> 
> *stilly,* love the blue!
> 
> i just scored my first HL at the outnet extra 40% off sale. i don't know how it will look on me or fit my "ladies" but i'm excited to find out!



HH beautiful dress! tell us if you like it


----------



## BattyBugs

erinmiyu said:


> *stephanie*, that HL looks HOT on you! keep
> 
> *stilly,* love the blue!
> 
> i just scored my first HL at the outnet extra 40% off sale. i don't know how it will look on me or fit my "ladies" but i'm excited to find out!


 
Way to go! It will look great on you.


----------



## jenayb

erinmiyu said:


> *stephanie*, that HL looks HOT on you! keep
> 
> *stilly,* love the blue!
> 
> i just scored my first HL at the outnet extra 40% off sale. i don't know how it will look on me or fit my "ladies" but i'm excited to find out!



I have this same dress! Congrats!


----------



## dc419

My DBF got me a cute/fun Kate Spade ring!




Merry Christmas  by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## Emma4790

New Bayswater! 





First Hermes purchase!


----------



## anniethecat

needloub said:


> In the midst of the CL frenzy, I was able to snag a couple of items from the _Net-a-Porter_ sale. I purchased a simple baby blue racerback tank from _J. Crew_, but I really love these cute wedges from _Paloma Barcelo_


 
Did you take these wedges in your true US size?  So cute!


----------



## GrRoxy

dc419 said:


> My DBF got me a cute/fun Kate Spade ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  by M. Sho, on Flickr



Super cute!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Emma4790 said:


> New Bayswater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Hermes purchase!



your new bracelet is gorgeous!! and looks amazing on you. completely effortless and like it was made for you!


----------



## needloub

anniethecat said:


> Did you take these wedges in your true US size?  So cute!



Thanks! And yes, I used my true US size...they are very comfortable!


----------



## AEGIS

oh i got this awesome cut25 anorak.


----------



## Elsie87

Emma4790 said:


> New Bayswater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Hermes purchase!


 
Gorgeous colours!


----------



## LVoepink

Louis Vuitton Mon Monogram Passport Cover


----------



## LVoepink

Emma4790 said:


> New Bayswater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Hermes purchase!


 
Stunning colours!!


----------



## LVoepink

AMQ Leopard Scarf 50% off


----------



## chanel*liz

Emma4790 said:


> New Bayswater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Hermes purchase!



Amazing Hermes bracelet!!


----------



## chanel*liz

LVoepink said:


> AMQ Leopard Scarf 50% off



Wow great deal!!


----------



## amag520

erinmiyu said:


> *stephanie*, that HL looks HOT on you! keep
> 
> *stilly,* love the blue!
> 
> i just scored my first HL at the outnet extra 40% off sale. i don't know how it will look on me or fit my "ladies" but i'm excited to find out!



WOW. that is gorgeous!!


----------



## amag520

Is it Spring yet?!

Just spent some giftcard money today:
Chanel Nail Polish- 539 June
  If you get, you will need at least two coats!

Chanel Soft Touch Eyeshadow- 91 Tigerlily  
   The shadow is very subtle, but I surprisingly loved it.




And found this at an airport duty free yesterday during my layover in Houston.... my lucky day!
Chanel 531 Peridot


----------



## aoqtpi

LVoepink said:


> Louis Vuitton Mon Monogram Passport Cover



I love the pink monogram on this pattern! Beautiful!


----------



## aoqtpi

LVoepink said:


> AMQ Leopard Scarf 50% off



I LOVE leopard scarves! This is gorg!


----------



## LVoepink

aoqtpi said:


> I love the pink monogram on this pattern! Beautiful!


 


aoqtpi said:


> I LOVE leopard scarves! This is gorg!


 
Thank you  I never really gave much thought to leopard print but the minute I saw this scarf I fell in love!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Emma4790 said:


> New Bayswater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Hermes purchase!



Nice additions!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Sooooo sadly I wasn't able to find the Red Pigalle Plato's in time enough to go with my NYE animal print dress soooo I had to settle for these babies. I'm not going to complain because they are excellent quality! Suede and leather sole and the heel construction is top notch! I plan to dance the night away in them as soon as I insert some foot pedals....

Report Signature - Montank in Red Patent Leather


----------



## chanel*liz

amag520 said:
			
		

> Is it Spring yet?!
> 
> Just spent some giftcard money today:
> Chanel Nail Polish- 539 June
> If you get, you will need at least two coats!
> 
> Chanel Soft Touch Eyeshadow- 91 Tigerlily
> The shadow is very subtle, but I surprisingly loved it.
> 
> And found this at an airport duty free yesterday during my layover in Houston.... my lucky day!
> Chanel 531 Peridot



Woohoo! Peridot is one of my all time favorite Chanel colors! I liked June in person and April but was not a fan of the new spring color May. Can't wait to see what else comes out!


----------



## amag520

Emma4790 said:
			
		

> New Bayswater!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/sam1669f.jpg/
> 
> First Hermes purchase!



Congrats on the Hermes purchase. I'm taking some time and scoping out my first purchase too!


----------



## Emma4790

LamborghiniGirl said:


> your new bracelet is gorgeous!! and looks amazing on you. completely effortless and like it was made for you!


Thanks hun! Your comment made my day



LVoepink said:


> Stunning colours!!



I know right! Thanks! 



chanel*liz said:


> Amazing Hermes bracelet!!



Thank you! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Nice additions!!



Thanks hun!  



amag520 said:


> Congrats on the Hermes purchase. I'm taking some time and scoping out my first purchase too!



I was a bit nervous to get mine -  the stores are a bit intimidating, and my baby face means I usually don't get much attention  from SAs   I definately think its a good idea to start off with the accessories to build up a familiarity with the brand   Good luck with your first Hermes!


----------



## BattyBugs

dc419 said:


> My DBF got me a cute/fun Kate Spade ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  by M. Sho, on Flickr


 
Very pretty.



Emma4790 said:


> New Bayswater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Hermes purchase!


 
You are so adorable. Congrats on your new goodies.



AEGIS said:


> oh i got this awesome cut25 anorak.


 
Cute!



LVoepink said:


> Louis Vuitton Mon Monogram Passport Cover


 
I love LV. Congrats on your new PP cover.



LVoepink said:


> AMQ Leopard Scarf 50% off


 
Awesome scarf!


----------



## Emma4790

BattyBugs said:


> You are so adorable. Congrats on your new goodies.



Thank you hun bun!


----------



## BattyBugs

amag520 said:


> Is it Spring yet?!
> 
> Just spent some giftcard money today:
> Chanel Nail Polish- 539 June
> If you get, you will need at least two coats!
> 
> Chanel Soft Touch Eyeshadow- 91 Tigerlily
> The shadow is very subtle, but I surprisingly loved it.
> 
> View attachment 1550363
> 
> 
> And found this at an airport duty free yesterday during my layover in Houston.... my lucky day!
> Chanel 531 Peridot
> View attachment 1550369


 
Chanel polish is so great. You can't stop at one, though.



mistyknightwin said:


> Sooooo sadly I wasn't able to find the Red Pigalle Plato's in time enough to go with my NYE animal print dress soooo I had to settle for these babies. I'm not going to complain because they are excellent quality! Suede and leather sole and the heel construction is top notch! I plan to dance the night away in them as soon as I insert some foot pedals....
> 
> Report Signature - Montank in Red Patent Leather


 
Pretty color.


----------



## purseinsanity

Everything is sooooooo beautiful!!


----------



## LVoepink

BattyBugs said:


> I love LV. Congrats on your new PP cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome scarf!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mistyknightwin said:


> Sooooo sadly I wasn't able to find the Red Pigalle Plato's in time enough to go with my NYE animal print dress soooo I had to settle for these babies. I'm not going to complain because they are excellent quality! Suede and leather sole and the heel construction is top notch! I plan to dance the night away in them as soon as I insert some foot pedals....
> 
> Report Signature - Montank in Red Patent Leather



I love them!


----------



## amag520

I'm so excited I can barely stand it. It's not in my possession yet, but I just made my FIRST chanel bag purchase(well... briefcase). (I must have caught some bug from that Chanel makeup I just bought last week! ah!)  Anyway. Got this for the future business woman in me (and the ease of transition from work to out).  This is a photo that was emailed to me (and used for authentication).


----------



## LVoepink

amag520 said:


> I'm so excited I can barely stand it. It's not in my possession yet, but I just made my FIRST chanel bag purchase(well... briefcase). (I must have caught some bug from that Chanel makeup I just bought last week! ah!) Anyway. Got this for the future business woman in me (and the ease of transition from work to out). This is a photo that was emailed to me (and used for authentication).
> 
> View attachment 1552654


 
congrats!!


----------



## archygirl

amag520 said:


> I'm so excited I can barely stand it. It's not in my possession yet, but I just made my FIRST chanel bag purchase(well... briefcase). (I must have caught some bug from that Chanel makeup I just bought last week! ah!) Anyway. Got this for the future business woman in me (and the ease of transition from work to out). This is a photo that was emailed to me (and used for authentication).
> 
> View attachment 1552654


 
Congratulations! That is a gorgeous briefcase!


----------



## archygirl

OK, so I have a little bit of an Hermes scarf problem. Today's finds from Duet, while chatting about CHANEL:
Jeu de Omnibus 70
Les Boxes 90


----------



## kett

They are so pretty!


----------



## amag520

archygirl said:


> OK, so I have a little bit of an Hermes scarf problem. Today's finds from Duet, while chatting about CHANEL:
> Jeu de Omnibus 70
> Les Boxes 90



Oh someday I'll get something Hermes...until then I'll admire everyone else's stuff...

Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## cts900

archygirl said:


> OK, so I have a little bit of an Hermes scarf problem. Today's finds from Duet, while chatting about CHANEL:
> Jeu de Omnibus 70
> Les Boxes 90



Beautiful!


----------



## archygirl

cts900 said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thanks* cts900!* 70 was $180, 90 was $210!


----------



## archygirl

amag520 said:


> Oh someday I'll get something Hermes...until then I'll admire everyone else's stuff...
> 
> Gorgeous!! Congrats!


 
I thought the same thing too, then I finally took the plunge! Duet has beautiful things and reasonably priced for Hermes. vintage Kelly I scored there was $2100, more recent Kelly was $4200, 90 silk twill scarves are usually $210, 70 silk twill $180, pochettes are $110. 
You can do it!


----------



## archygirl

kett said:


> They are so pretty!


 
Thank you *kett*!


----------



## amag520

archygirl said:
			
		

> I thought the same thing too, then I finally took the plunge! Duet has beautiful things and reasonably priced for Hermes. vintage Kelly I scored there was $2100, more recent Kelly was $4200, 90 silk twill scarves are usually $210, 70 silk twill $180, pochettes are $110.
> You can do it!



Really?! Wow! While it would still be the most expensive accessory I ever purchased, that is much more something I could possibly afford haha!


----------



## BattyBugs

amag520 said:


> I'm so excited I can barely stand it. It's not in my possession yet, but I just made my FIRST chanel bag purchase(well... briefcase). (I must have caught some bug from that Chanel makeup I just bought last week! ah!)  Anyway. Got this for the future business woman in me (and the ease of transition from work to out).  This is a photo that was emailed to me (and used for authentication).
> 
> View attachment 1552654



Beautiful!



archygirl said:


> OK, so I have a little bit of an Hermes scarf problem. Today's finds from Duet, while chatting about CHANEL:
> Jeu de Omnibus 70
> Les Boxes 90



Gorgeous scarves! My Hermes collection is limited to 2 Twilly.


----------



## angellina2281

Since this beauty went on sale (I love burberry coats) I was able to get my first CLs!


----------



## PollyGal

My first Valentino Rockstuds and my new Mulberry Tillie


----------



## archygirl

BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scarves! My Hermes collection is limited to 2 Twilly.


 
Thank you *Batty*! I started with a twilly to match my Kelly and the rest is history...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the Valentinos *Polly!!*


----------



## angellina2281

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Bella!  These are gorgy!  I love them...congrats!



By far the bestir of boots I have ever bought! Worth ever penny!


----------



## PollyGal

nakedmosher2of3 said:
			
		

> Love the Valentinos Polly!!



Oh thank you!!! I do love them...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwww thanks Ladies! I can't wait to wear my red shoes 2night!!


----------



## BattyBugs

angellina2281 said:


> Since this beauty went on sale (I love burberry coats) I was able to get my first CLs!



Nice coat!



PollyGal said:


> My first Valentino Rockstuds and my new Mulberry Tillie
> 
> View attachment 1553557



Congratulations!


----------



## archygirl

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Nice coat!
> 
> Congratulations!



Gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



New shoes from the amazing saks sale in NYC today


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

archygirl said:


> New shoes from the amazing saks sale in NYC today



those are really cool! miu miu always creates interesting designs. congratulations on such a fun new years pair!


----------



## BattyBugs

archygirl said:


> New shoes from the amazing saks sale in NYC today



These are very striking!


----------



## archygirl

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> These are very striking!



Thank you Batty. Was not planning to get anything but sale was too good to pass up!


----------



## archygirl

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> those are really cool! miu miu always creates interesting designs. congratulations on such a fun new years pair!



Thank you so much!


----------



## samina

Archy- the miu miu pumps are sooo cute congrats xx


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great buys ladies!!!!


----------



## needloub

archygirl said:


> New shoes from the amazing saks sale in NYC today



Great sale find!


----------



## indi3r4

archygirl said:


> New shoes from the amazing saks sale in NYC today



i'm a sucker for anything leopard.. love this!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks* Samira, needloub and indi3r4*! I thought they were feminine but edgy at the same time. My son was not impressed, but then, he never wants me to purchase shoes at Saks! They were a steal at $200. If you can get to 10022 SAKS Shoes in NYC today, you should...they had a ton of shoes left and they are 50% off lowest price plus and extra 10% if you use your saks card. Sale ends today though.


----------



## PollyGal

Some New Year purchases...great way to start 2012!!!!
See by Chloe pumps
Tory Burch Reva Leopard pumps
Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
Chanel sandals


----------



## kett

What a haul, Polly! Very nice.


----------



## needloub

PollyGal said:


> Some New Year purchases...great way to start 2012!!!!
> See by Chloe pumps
> Tory Burch Reva Leopard pumps
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> Chanel sandals
> 
> View attachment 1555117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555118



They are all gorgeous!


----------



## PollyGal

needloub said:


> They are all gorgeous!


 
Thanks Kett and NeedLoub...now if I could only fugure out how to upload the pics vertically!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

PollyGal said:


> Some New Year purchases...great way to start 2012!!!!
> See by Chloe pumps
> Tory Burch Reva Leopard pumps
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> Chanel sandals
> 
> View attachment 1555117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555118



You are going to LOVE those chanel jellie flats! I have a pair in blush pink and I have worn them everywhere you can imagine-- on the beach, techno raves, out for a summer lunch... they are so comfy!! and this color combo is fun as well  and those Manolos... amazing color!!


----------



## samina

To bring a colourful start to the New Year I ordered a LV Sarah Wallet in Pomme!!
I have been waiting for months for it to be in stock and it's out for delivery


----------



## PollyGal

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> You are going to LOVE those chanel jellie flats! I have a pair in blush pink and I have worn them everywhere you can imagine-- on the beach, techno raves, out for a summer lunch... they are so comfy!! and this color combo is fun as well  and those Manolos... amazing color!!



Ahh, thank you for that! I will have to wait a few more months before the right weather arrives to wear them!! Am lovin' the Manolos, still miss Sex and The City!!!


----------



## cts900

PollyGal said:


> Some New Year purchases...great way to start 2012!!!!
> See by Chloe pumps
> Tory Burch Reva Leopard pumps
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> Chanel sandals
> 
> View attachment 1555117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555118



What a haul!  I love each and every pair.  The Chanel sandals are TDF!



archygirl said:


> New shoes from the amazing saks sale in NYC today



I love these for you *archy*!  They are sexy and classic.  Does not get much better than that.  Great, great buy.


----------



## PollyGal

cts900 said:
			
		

> What a haul!  I love each and every pair.  The Chanel sandals are TDF!
> 
> I love these for you archy!  They are sexy and classic.  Does not get much better than that.  Great, great buy.



Thanks cts900...it was quite the spree alright! Delighted you like them!!


----------



## cts900

DH and I did a little post-holiday indulging today.  Sorry for the cruddy cell pics but I was being impatient.  

For my loving, supportive, sexy man we got a disc golf putter basket for him to practice in the yard at home (he has become more or less obsessed with disc golf).







For me, my first Marni pumps.  I have been on a pretty desperate search this year for something in navy patent.  When I saw these I almost passed them by but then I saw that the patent was in spectator style and trimmed with elephant grey suede....SOLD.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*archy* - love the leopard!!

*polly* - great haul, i especially love those MBs!

*cts* - love the marnis, the spectator style is so cute! and i love the suede trim

my 2nd AMQ... in transit.... i totally understand the obsession, i was hooked after my brittania!


----------



## cts900

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love the leopard!!
> 
> *polly* - great haul, i especially love those MBs!
> 
> *cts* - love the marnis, the spectator style is so cute! and i love the suede trim
> 
> my 2nd AMQ... in transit.... i totally understand the obsession, i was hooked after my brittania!



Awwwwwww, what a fierce decision.  I love her!!!!!!  And thank you very much .


----------



## jenayb

cts900 said:


> DH and I did a little post-holiday indulging today.  Sorry for the cruddy cell pics but I was being impatient.
> 
> For my loving, supportive, sexy man we got a disc golf putter basket for him to practice in the yard at home (he has become more or less obsessed with disc golf).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, my first Marni pumps.  I have been on a pretty desperate search this year for something in navy patent.  When I saw these I almost passed them by but then I saw that the patent was in spectator style and trimmed with elephant grey suede....SOLD.



Super fun, and I love the shoes. 



moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love the leopard!!
> 
> *polly* - great haul, i especially love those MBs!
> 
> *cts* - love the marnis, the spectator style is so cute! and i love the suede trim
> 
> my 2nd AMQ... in transit.... i totally understand the obsession, i was hooked after my brittania!



 Beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

PollyGal said:


> Some New Year purchases...great way to start 2012!!!!
> See by Chloe pumps
> Tory Burch Reva Leopard pumps
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> Chanel sandals
> 
> View attachment 1555117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555118



You really scored. Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

cts900 said:


> DH and I did a little post-holiday indulging today.  Sorry for the cruddy cell pics but I was being impatient.
> 
> For my loving, supportive, sexy man we got a disc golf putter basket for him to practice in the yard at home (he has become more or less obsessed with disc golf).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, my first Marni pumps.  I have been on a pretty desperate search this year for something in navy patent.  When I saw these I almost passed them by but then I saw that the patent was in spectator style and trimmed with elephant grey suede....SOLD.



I really like your Marnis, CTS. The pair of booties I have are really comfy. Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love the leopard!!
> 
> *polly* - great haul, i especially love those MBs!
> 
> *cts* - love the marnis, the spectator style is so cute! and i love the suede trim
> 
> my 2nd AMQ... in transit.... i totally understand the obsession, i was hooked after my brittania!



This is very fierce!


----------



## moshi_moshi

cts900 said:


> Awwwwwww, what a fierce decision. I love her!!!!!! And thank you very much .


 


jenaywins said:


> Super fun, and I love the shoes.
> 
> Beautiful!


 
TY both *cts* and *jenay*!  i am so excited to receive her!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

cts900 said:


> DH and I did a little post-holiday indulging today.  Sorry for the cruddy cell pics but I was being impatient.
> 
> For my loving, supportive, sexy man we got a disc golf putter basket for him to practice in the yard at home (he has become more or less obsessed with disc golf).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, my first Marni pumps.  I have been on a pretty desperate search this year for something in navy patent.  When I saw these I almost passed them by but then I saw that the patent was in spectator style and trimmed with elephant grey suede....SOLD.



They look lovely on you! And a very unique navy heel... good choice!!


----------



## cts900

LamborghiniGirl said:


> They look lovely on you! And a very unique navy heel... good choice!!



Thanks so much, sweetie!  



BattyBugs said:


> I really like your Marnis, CTS. *The pair of booties I have are really comfy*. Congrats!



That is good to know!  I am always a little fearful with heavy shoes, but I just loved them so much I could not resist.  Thanks, bat.  I have only worn them around the house but am thinking they will make their official debut at my opening staff development day.  



jenaywins said:


> Super fun, and I love the shoes.



Thank you, lovebug.


----------



## chloe speaks

This may be a first in this thread; I know most of you will probably laugh:

A Babylock Imagine Serger! 

One of my New Year's Resolutions is that I will create more and buy less...bias skirts etc., which I can't do on my regular sewing machine.


----------



## GrRoxy

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> This may be a first in this thread; I know most of you will probably laugh:
> 
> A Babylock Imagine Serger!
> 
> One of my New Year's Resolutions is that I will create more and buy less...bias skirts etc., which I can't do on my regular sewing machine.



I wish I could do something on sewing machine  Congrats


----------



## chloe speaks

GrRoxy said:


> I wish I could do something on sewing machine  Congrats



thanks GrRoxy! 

but of course, I still can't do Louboutins, so I guess there's no cure for that sigh


----------



## Stephanie***

I was outlet shopping today! So many bargains!!! I loved the things by Valentino!  (but didn't get anything)

here's what I got next to a pair of ESCADA boots, 3 pairs of tights by FALKE and calvin klein underwear:


----------



## BattyBugs

chloe speaks said:


> This may be a first in this thread; I know most of you will probably laugh:
> 
> A Babylock Imagine Serger!
> 
> One of my New Year's Resolutions is that I will create more and buy less...bias skirts etc., which I can't do on my regular sewing machine.



I can't wait to see your creations.



Stephanie*** said:


> I was outlet shopping today! So many bargains!!! I loved the things by Valentino!  (but didn't get anything)
> 
> here's what I got next to a pair of ESCADA boots, 3 pairs of tights by FALKE and calvin klein underwear:



Very nice!


----------



## samina

Sarah Wallet in Pomme to match all my CLs


----------



## cts900

samina said:


> Sarah Wallet in Pomme to match all my CLs
> View attachment 1557569
> 
> View attachment 1557560



She is so pretty!



Stephanie*** said:


> I was outlet shopping today! So many bargains!!! I loved the things by Valentino!  (but didn't get anything)
> 
> here's what I got next to a pair of ESCADA boots, 3 pairs of tights by FALKE and calvin klein underwear:



Fun haul! Congrats!



chloe speaks said:


> This may be a first in this thread; I know most of you will probably laugh:
> 
> A Babylock Imagine Serger!
> 
> One of my New Year's Resolutions is that I will create more and buy less...bias skirts etc., which I can't do on my regular sewing machine.



I love this!  I am very much looking forward to seeing what you create!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Ladies, congrats on such amazing purchases!!!

*Samina*, that wallet is beautiful. I love the color. It's like candy.  Congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Lovely purchases ladies  wanted to share my latest Yurman addition, a lovely Christmas present! 

7mm thoroughbred cable "X" bracelet









family shots...


----------



## chanel*liz

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lovely purchases ladies  wanted to share my latest Yurman addition, a lovely Christmas present!
> 
> 7mm thoroughbred cable "X" bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family shots...




pretty! congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!! 

among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well.. 

*YSL Havana Tribute*





*Beige Celine Flats*


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*


 
Love the Tribs, and giiiiiiiiiiiiirl I bought those same Celine flats.


----------



## gymangel812

so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...

presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre










hot pink inside!


----------



## mlag724

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lovely purchases ladies  wanted to share my latest Yurman addition, a lovely Christmas present!
> 
> 7mm thoroughbred cable "X" bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family shots...


 Congrats. It's a beauty. Can't tell in the picture, is the X gold? What are the other stones? Love bracelet stacks.


----------



## phiphi

PollyGal said:


> Some New Year purchases...great way to start 2012!!!!
> See by Chloe pumps
> Tory Burch Reva Leopard pumps
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps
> Chanel sandals
> 
> View attachment 1555117
> 
> View attachment 1555118



they're all so gorgeous i can't pick a favourite!!!! congrats on your haul!



samina said:


> To bring a colourful start to the New Year I ordered a LV Sarah Wallet in Pomme!!
> I have been waiting for months for it to be in stock and it's out for delivery



yay!!!!! wallet twins! it is the most wonderful colour. what a great choice! congratulations!!! 



cts900 said:


> DH and I did a little post-holiday indulging today.  Sorry for the cruddy cell pics but I was being impatient.
> 
> For my loving, supportive, sexy man we got a disc golf putter basket for him to practice in the yard at home (he has become more or less obsessed with disc golf).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, my first Marni pumps.  I have been on a pretty desperate search this year for something in navy patent.  When I saw these I almost passed them by but then I saw that the patent was in spectator style and trimmed with elephant grey suede....SOLD.



C - you are such a great wifey! and the marnis are totally you - classic, retro and elegant. i totally love them on you!



moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love the leopard!!
> 
> *polly* - great haul, i especially love those MBs!
> 
> *cts* - love the marnis, the spectator style is so cute! and i love the suede trim
> 
> my 2nd AMQ... in transit.... i totally understand the obsession, i was hooked after my brittania!



:woo hoo: congrats H!!! i can't wait to see it when you get it!!!



chloe speaks said:


> This may be a first in this thread; I know most of you will probably laugh:
> A Babylock Imagine Serger!
> 
> One of my New Year's Resolutions is that I will create more and buy less...bias skirts etc., which I can't do on my regular sewing machine.



that's totally cool chloe! i wish i could sew. can't wait to see what you create with this!!



Stephanie*** said:


> I was outlet shopping today! So many bargains!!! I loved the things by Valentino!  (but didn't get anything)
> 
> here's what I got next to a pair of ESCADA boots, 3 pairs of tights by FALKE and calvin klein underwear:





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lovely purchases ladies  wanted to share my latest Yurman addition, a lovely Christmas present!
> 
> 7mm thoroughbred cable "X" bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family shots...



beautiful stack!!


----------



## phiphi

my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten



These are so GORGEOUS on you!!!


----------



## bling*lover

indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*


 
I am so in love with those flats, they are gorgeous. Congrats indi!



gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!


 
Wow she is amazing, congrats!



phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten


 
Congrats, they look lovely on you!


----------



## BagsR4Me

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lovely purchases ladies  wanted to share my latest Yurman addition, a lovely Christmas present!
> 
> 7mm thoroughbred cable "X" bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family shots...



Beautiful DYs. Congrats!




indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*



Congrats on both! Love the YSLs.




gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!



Oh.... My..... Gah!!! That is *GORGEOUS!!* Huge congrats on your Birkin. Amazing color. LOVE.




phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten



These look cool. Congrats!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*


 Indi, I am so envious of your YSLs - I've always wanted a brown, "woody", pair, but had no idea the Tribute also came in brown patent. They're gorgeous! I have a pair in the navy patent but to be honest, I only wear them at night, so I don't think anyone even notices their beautiful colour - they probably think they're just black. Anyway - congrats! The flats are gorgeous too - aahhhh.


----------



## archygirl

phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten



Holy &$@& they are smokin hot!


----------



## archygirl

gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!



This bag is gorgeous! I have never been to KOP but I guess I should go? Enjoy the B


----------



## archygirl

indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*



Love your new additions, ESP the Celine flats!


----------



## phiphi

Stephanie*** said:


> I was outlet shopping today! So many bargains!!! I loved the things by Valentino!  (but didn't get anything)
> 
> here's what I got next to a pair of ESCADA boots, 3 pairs of tights by FALKE and calvin klein underwear:



great haul!!!!!



indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*



indi - those are so adorable!!! congrats!



gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!



O. M. G.!!! gym! what a beautiful bag!! the epsom is such a great leather. and tosca with rose tyrien. perfect combination! congratulations!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten



I need these shoes in my life!! I saw a pair of those at the valentino outlet I was at but they had them only with snake skin instead of the black. Too bad.... there were only 330 EUR! I want these you have! Where did you get them????


----------



## phiphi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> These are so GORGEOUS on you!!!



thank you nakie!!! these wouldn't be here but for you!  



bling*lover said:


> Congrats, they look lovely on you!



thank you so much bling!



BagsR4Me said:


> These look cool. Congrats!



thank you bags!



archygirl said:


> Holy &$@& they are smokin hot!



:giggles: thank you archy!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*



Love them!! Congrats! They're lovely!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!



Ooooooh gosh! Congrats on your first! It's really beautiful! Enjoy!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten



Phiphi, those are lovely! I got them in flat version


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* - love the leopard!!
> 
> *polly* - great haul, i especially love those MBs!
> 
> *cts* - love the marnis, the spectator style is so cute! and i love the suede trim
> 
> my 2nd AMQ... in transit.... i totally understand the obsession, i was hooked after my brittania!



Super beautiful ! Congrats! I need one too


----------



## phiphi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Phiphi, those are lovely! I got them in flat version



thank you crispedrosa!!! ooh the flats version is stunning too!!! may i ask how you sized in the flats? i had read that they ran small.



Stephanie*** said:


> I need these shoes in my life!! I saw a pair of those at the valentino outlet I was at but they had them only with snake skin instead of the black. Too bad.... there were only 330 EUR! I want these you have! Where did you get them????



stephanie - i got these online through neiman marcus. i hope you find them - they are so amazing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

phiphi said:


> thank you crispedrosa!!! ooh the flats version is stunning too!!! may i ask how you sized in the flats? i had read that they ran small.



Hi think they run TTS, I bought them on sale and the only size that was available was half size down, I took them and they fit perfectly now (a bit tight at first),IMO True size would be the perfect size.


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you ladies for all the kind words. :urock:





jenaywins said:


> Love the Tribs, and giiiiiiiiiiiiirl I bought those same Celine flats.


 I'm in love with my leopard that I want to get them in all colors!



gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!



this is so unbelievably gorgeous!! and found it just sitting there, very lucky!!



phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten



oh phiphi, i've been wanting this rockstud heels for ages.. but i always got distracted by other things! They're so chic and edgy at the same time! Love it! now I need to find this.. STAT! 



shoeaddict1979 said:


> Indi, I am so envious of your YSLs - I've always wanted a brown, "woody", pair, but had no idea the Tribute also came in brown patent. They're gorgeous! I have a pair in the navy patent but to be honest, I only wear them at night, so I don't think anyone even notices their beautiful colour - they probably think they're just black. Anyway - congrats! The flats are gorgeous too - aahhhh.


Thank you girl  It's love at first sight when I saw them.. They're more gorgeous IRL and it's a great neutral.. the color is more like Moss patent then brown like pictured. You might wanna track down a pair at NM.. they're on sale for $399!!


----------



## AEGIS

love it!  
my SIL got some yurman pieces for christmas so now my dh knows what's up hopefully i get some soon! what is your favorite?


btw you're really pretty!




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Lovely purchases ladies  wanted to share my latest Yurman addition, a lovely Christmas present!
> 
> 7mm thoroughbred cable "X" bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family shots...


----------



## AEGIS

wow you were able to just go in and get it? nice!



gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

chanel*liz said:


> pretty! congrats!



thanks Liz 



mlag724 said:


> Congrats. It's a beauty. Can't tell in the picture, is the X gold? What are the other stones? Love bracelet stacks.



Thank you! yep, the X is gold. The other stones are onyx and then gold end caps



phiphi said:


> beautiful stack!!



Thanks PhiPhi-congrats on your UHG shoes! can't wait to see outfit pics!



BagsR4Me said:


> Beautiful DYs. Congrats!



Thank you Bags 



AEGIS said:


> love it!
> my SIL got some yurman pieces for christmas so now my dh knows what's up hopefully i get some soon! what is your favorite?
> 
> 
> btw you're really pretty!



nice-don't you love when that happens!?! Now he knows the deal! Mi favorito? Yikes-if I had to choose...I'd say the cuff w/ the plain gold caps...it's the one I bought for myself many moons ago, so it's special when I think of all the drinks I had to make to get it! lol

btw thank you so much! I think you're really pretty too!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*



omg @ those tributes! that's my nude! I neeeeed them! where where where Indi? They're fab! congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg @ those tributes! that's my nude! I neeeeed them! where where where Indi? They're fab! congrats!



NM babe.. second cut at $399!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you girl  It's love at first sight when I saw them.. They're more gorgeous IRL and it's a great neutral.. the color is more like Moss patent then brown like pictured. You might wanna track down a pair at NM.. they're on sale for $399!!


 
HS really?!? Ooo you are an evil enabler hee hee! I might just have to check that out ... 
Enjoy them


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg @ those tributes! that's my nude! I neeeeed them! where where where Indi? They're fab! congrats!




post pics if you get them! YSL makes great brown girl nudes! i love my brown mary jane tributes


----------



## samina

cts900 said:


> She is so pretty!
> 
> CTS- thank you!! It was love at first site!!
> 
> Fun haul! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!  I am very much looking forward to seeing what you create!





BagsR4Me said:


> Ladies, congrats on such amazing purchases!!!
> 
> *Samina*, that wallet is beautiful. I love the color. It's like candy.  Congrats!



BagsR4Me- thank you hun, it's such an amazing colour with sparkly bits under the glazing!



indi3r4 said:


> excellent excellent "cheat" ladies!!
> 
> among my CLs purchases this sale season, I scored some YSL and celine flats as well..
> 
> *YSL Havana Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beige Celine Flats*



Loving the beige flats!! Congrats xxx



gymangel812 said:


> so i went on a much needed vacation to NYC. hoped to get some goodies there, got *nothing* but i was a good thing because i walked in and found this sitting on a shelf at the king of prussia store...
> 
> presenting my first hermes bag, birkin 25cm candy tosca epsom/rose tyrien chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot pink inside!



Gymangel- Wow fab Birkin!!! Congrats xx



phiphi said:


> they're all so gorgeous i can't pick a favourite!!!! congrats on your haul!
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!!!! wallet twins! it is the most wonderful colour. what a great choice! congratulations!!!
> 
> Phiphi- Thank you!!! Love it xxx
> 
> 
> 
> C - you are such a great wifey! and the marnis are totally you - classic, retro and elegant. i totally love them on you!
> 
> 
> 
> :woo hoo: congrats H!!! i can't wait to see it when you get it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> that's totally cool chloe! i wish i could sew. can't wait to see what you create with this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful stack!!





AEGIS said:


> post pics if you get them! YSL makes great brown girl nudes! i love my brown mary jane tributes


----------



## cts900

phiphi said:


> my UHG shoe landed!! i'd been coveting this shoe for SO long. i'm totally smitten



These are sheer and utter perfection on you, love.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I recently got:

Carven dress

cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170152/170152_in_dl.jpg

Burberry Prorsum boots

cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/167565/167565_in_l.jpg

And HL geometrical dress

hervelegerdressess.com/images/hervelegersale/Herve-Leger-Geometric-Jacquard-Dress-Black-Combo_001.jpg


----------



## chanel*liz

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I recently got:
> 
> Carven dress
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170152/170152_in_dl.jpg
> 
> Burberry Prorsum boots
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/167565/167565_in_l.jpg
> 
> And HL geometrical dress
> 
> hervelegerdressess.com/images/hervelegersale/Herve-Leger-Geometric-Jacquard-Dress-Black-Combo_001.jpg



Love HL dress! It's perfect for you!


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my Fall season sale haul  Love them!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ LOVE those tribtoos!


----------



## indi3r4

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my Fall season sale haul  Love them!


twins on the tribtoos!  i love the prada and miu miu as well 
and where did you find those nude VP on sale if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chanel*liz

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my Fall season sale haul  Love them!



What a fabulous sale haul!


----------



## rdgldy

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my Fall season sale haul  Love them!


I just love your purchases!!!!


----------



## mrsMP

*cute_classy*,*indi3r4*, *chanel_liz* and *rdgldy*

@indi - I got the VPs from Stanleykorshak.com


----------



## AEGIS

i too hopped on the YSL train 

ysl palais in blue snakeskin







love the curved heel



ysl tribtoo captoe (:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love all the new goodies ladies!!!

aegis, MrsMP- love the ysls!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my Fall season sale haul  Love them!



Nice haul! Lucky find on the VPs. I love YSL, but the cap toe Tribtoo was the most uncomfortable YSL I have ever tried.



AEGIS said:


> i too hopped on the YSL train
> 
> ysl palais in blue snakeskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the curved heel
> 
> 
> 
> ysl tribtoo captoe (:



Congratulations!


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> Nice haul! Lucky find on the VPs. I love YSL, but the cap toe Tribtoo was the most uncomfortable YSL I have ever tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!




thanks! i had to size up to a 40 in these which is 1-1.5 bigger than my US TTS.


----------



## skislope15

so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


----------



## BagsR4Me

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


 
Awww, so adorable. Congrats on your new fur baby! Too cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Oh my gosh! Sooooo precious!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwwwww she's adorable!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Awwww...so precious skislope!


----------



## LVoepink

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


 AWWWW such a cute puppy!!


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


 
I know I've already seen these, but darnit she is just SO cute... DD _and_ the new baby!


----------



## BattyBugs

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.



Cute!


----------



## AEGIS

sooo cute!!!




skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


----------



## Dessye

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.



Well Happy Birthday (or belated at least)!  The new pup is SO adorable!  I just love the pic of your little girl with the pup


----------



## r6girl2005

Caved and got my first McQueen clutch. Love the color and detail! Couple pics with flash and one without. 

Came to me from a lovely UK ebay seller.


----------



## martinaa

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


 
Soooo cute!!


----------



## martinaa

r6girl2005 said:


> Caved and got my first McQueen clutch. Love the color and detail! Couple pics with flash and one without.
> 
> Came to me from a lovely UK ebay seller.


 Great colour!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.



Ohhhhhh what a cutie!!!!!! adorable puppy!!! ^^


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> Caved and got my first McQueen clutch. Love the color and detail! Couple pics with flash and one without.
> 
> Came to me from a lovely UK ebay seller.



Love your AMQ clutch!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> i too hopped on the YSL train
> 
> ysl palais in blue snakeskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the curved heel
> 
> 
> 
> ysl tribtoo captoe (:


 

love them both! those tribtoos are amazingg, so chic!! I keep wondering if I'm ever gonna see you in the wild and know who you are from your fabulous shoes!



skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


 
that is the most adorable pic ever! they're already best friends! happy bday and congrats on the new family member! 



r6girl2005 said:


> Caved and got my first McQueen clutch. Love the color and detail! Couple pics with flash and one without.
> 
> Came to me from a lovely UK ebay seller.


 
hot hot hot! congrats


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.


AWWW Mandy is so cute!!!  Happy belated birthday!!  



r6girl2005 said:


> Caved and got my first McQueen clutch. Love the color and detail! Couple pics with flash and one without.
> 
> Came to me from a lovely UK ebay seller.


Lovely McQueen clutch!  BTW, I was born and raised in Colorado and lived there until 2006, I miss it!



mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my Fall season sale haul  Love them!


Fabulous additions!!



AEGIS said:


> i too hopped on the YSL train
> 
> ysl palais in blue snakeskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the curved heel
> 
> 
> 
> ysl tribtoo captoe (:


Wonderful!!  Love the YSL snakeskin!!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> love them both! those tribtoos are amazingg, so chic!! I keep wondering if I'm ever gonna see you in the wild and know who you are from your fabulous shoes!




you betta say hi! warning: i might have a stank look on my face. don't be scared


----------



## beagly911

Ok, its not nearly as exciting as everyone elses purchases but my new frige was delivered today!


----------



## r6girl2005

Gosh, I want a pair so badly! Congrats!!



AEGIS said:


> i too hopped on the YSL train
> 
> ysl palais in blue snakeskin
> 
> 
> love the curved heel
> 
> 
> 
> ysl tribtoo captoe (:



Awe so precious!! I  her!!



skislope15 said:


> so my bday just passed and dh got me some new louis vuitton luggage that i'll post later, this was my favorite gift, we've been fortunate to meet her every week since she was born she finally came home the day after my bday, my newest addition Mandy, kylie picked the name out and it kinda fit.



Thank you ladies!!



martinaa said:


> Great colour!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your AMQ clutch!!





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> hot hot hot! congrats



Where at *Beagly*?! I grew up in Colorado too and have lived most of my life here other than 7 years in NorCal. I can't imagine living anywhere else....well other than San Francisco again 



beagly911 said:


> Lovely McQueen clutch!  BTW, I was born and raised in Colorado and lived there until 2006, I miss it!


----------



## Flip88

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Caved and got my first McQueen clutch. Love the color and detail! Couple pics with flash and one without.
> 
> Came to me from a lovely UK ebay seller.



Love it!!


----------



## PetitColibri

r6girl2005 said:


> Caved and got my first McQueen clutch. Love the color and detail! Couple pics with flash and one without.
> 
> Came to me from a lovely UK ebay seller.



Congrats ! I love it !


----------



## PollyGal

A little Alexander McQueen splurge!


----------



## BattyBugs

^ Very nice!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Just got these B Brian Atwood booties from Saks. They're soo comfortable:


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

I also purchased these Vince Camuto riding boots, but they hurt around the ankle where the logo buckle is.. I'm thinking about exchanging for a pair of Cole Haan riding boots instead.


----------



## dc419

My latest Swarovski purchase
Mickey Mouse Pendant:




Swarovski - Mickey Mouse Robot by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## chilecorona

This is not an actual purchase but I'm thinking about it. I would like and gladly welcome your opinions.  This shoe is by Alexandre Birman, an up-and-coming designer, but with that said I don't know how I feel about the $800 price tag  . . .   (SN: I put this question up in the Glass Slipper forum but no responses there.)  Should I buy or hold out for it to go on sale?  TIA!


----------



## chilecorona

dc419 said:


> My latest Swarovski purchase
> Mickey Mouse Pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swarovski - Mickey Mouse Robot by M. Sho, on Flickr


 Now that's cute!


----------



## beagly911

This is not a purchase but a gift from a sweet sweet co-worker, that calls me "toes" because of my shoes and pointy/almond toed shoes:










She included a wonderful "Heather" sent oil...my living room smells HEAVENLY!!


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> This is not a purchase but a gift from a sweet sweet co-worker, that calls me "toes" because of my shoes and pointy/almond toed shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She included a wonderful "Heather" sent oil...my living room smells HEAVENLY!!


I'll post a better pic tomorrow if anyone is interested...its a white and black shoe with an oil infuser (electric, not candle) the sent is incredible and so much better than a candle based infuser!


----------



## PetitColibri

dc419 said:


> My latest Swarovski purchase
> Mickey Mouse Pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swarovski - Mickey Mouse Robot by M. Sho, on Flickr



I love it ! congrats !


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> This is not a purchase but a gift from a sweet sweet co-worker, that calls me "toes" because of my shoes and pointy/almond toed shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She included a wonderful "Heather" sent oil...my living room smells HEAVENLY!!



that's so sweet of your co-worker !
congrats !


----------



## AEGIS

chilecorona said:


> This is not an actual purchase but I'm thinking about it. I would like and gladly welcome your opinions.  This shoe is by Alexandre Birman, an up-and-coming designer, but with that said I don't know how I feel about the $800 price tag  . . .   (SN: I put this question up in the Glass Slipper forum but no responses there.)  Should I buy or hold out for it to go on sale?  TIA!




i love his designs but i do frequently see them on sale.


----------



## chilecorona

AEGIS said:


> i love his designs but i do frequently see them on sale.


 Thank you! It think I'll just keep an eye on them and wait for them to go on sale.


----------



## chanel*liz

chilecorona said:


> This is not an actual purchase but I'm thinking about it. I would like and gladly welcome your opinions.  This shoe is by Alexandre Birman, an up-and-coming designer, but with that said I don't know how I feel about the $800 price tag  . . .   (SN: I put this question up in the Glass Slipper forum but no responses there.)  Should I buy or hold out for it to go on sale?  TIA!



I saw these and thought they were gorgeous also. On the fence about the price tag though...


----------



## CocoB

More shoes...these are B brian atwood - they're purple, but they look really blue in photos.


----------



## BagsR4Me

My very 1st *H* anything... Presenting my (new to me) *Kelly 32cm Sellier Vermillion/Toile*


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> I saw these and thought they were gorgeous also. On the fence about the price tag though...




how much were they?


----------



## needloub

CocoB said:


> More shoes...these are B brian atwood - they're purple, but they look really blue in photos.



Love the vibrant color!



BagsR4Me said:


> My very 1st *H* anything... Presenting my (new to me) *Kelly 32cm Sellier Vermillion/Toile*



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## BagsR4Me

needloub said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

i got these 2 little bracelets today. i like the way they look with my ring.  i usually avoid sterling silver anything but i like it


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> I'll post a better pic tomorrow if anyone is interested...its a white and black shoe with an oil infuser (electric, not candle) the sent is incredible and so much better than a candle based infuser!




hmmm my dh loves stuff like this.....well not the heels but the oil infuser


----------



## chanel*liz

BagsR4Me said:


> My very 1st *H* anything... Presenting my (new to me) *Kelly 32cm Sellier Vermillion/Toile*


 
absolutely stunning!! congrats!! 



AEGIS said:


> i got these 2 little bracelets today. i like the way they look with my ring. i usually avoid sterling silver anything but i like it


 
very pretty and they look stunning w/ your ring!


----------



## archygirl

Have been cheating on CL with Hermes alot lately. New scarf purchases!


----------



## icecreamom

Forgot to post my December non-CL purchases :shame:

I'm not a "boot" person, I live in Orlando and we rarely get temperatures low enough to justify a pair of boots, but when I laid my eyes on these! I had to have them! They are the hottest booties ever and I adore them!!






Also: my 2nd Hermes item  Gold/Nude-pink Clic Clac, Lacoste gold Watch and this YSL brooch I found on eBay to compliment my casual cardigan looks.


----------



## chanel*liz

icecreamom said:


> Forgot to post my December non-CL purchases :shame:
> 
> I'm not a "boot" person, I live in Orlando and we rarely get temperatures low enough to justify a pair of boots, but when I laid my eyes on these! I had to have them! They are the hottest booties ever and I adore them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: my 2nd Hermes item  Gold/Nude-pink Clic Clac, Lacoste gold Watch and this YSL brooch I found on eBay to compliment my casual cardigan looks.


 
fabulous haul!


----------



## skislope15

My amazing dh got me this keepall and matching garment bag in graphite from louis vuitton for my birthday. We have a few trips coming up so i cant wait to carry them, i think he bought the graphite so he could use them to but i love the black the best so i was so happy he chose it.






I picked up this totally pm by louis vuitton a bit ago for my everyday bag, i hate carrying a nice bag when im dressed down so this works perfect






And i snagged these on bluefly on nye at 40% off which made up for being in bed throwing up with food
 poisoning all night. I was looking for something cute to wear in mexico with dresses that was comfy, these jimmy choos were perfect, i think there called passione wedges


----------



## AEGIS

i love it!




icecreamom said:


> Forgot to post my December non-CL purchases :shame:
> 
> I'm not a "boot" person, I live in Orlando and we rarely get temperatures low enough to justify a pair of boots, but when I laid my eyes on these! I had to have them! They are the hottest booties ever and I adore them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: my 2nd Hermes item  Gold/Nude-pink Clic Clac, Lacoste gold Watch and this YSL brooch I found on eBay to compliment my casual cardigan looks.


----------



## AEGIS

chanel*liz said:


> absolutely stunning!! congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty and they look stunning w/ your ring!




thanks honey!


----------



## r6girl2005

Love all the purchases ladies; Hermes, LV and jewelry!!! I'm excited for you all!

Here's another bag addition. Marc Jacobs Large Single in Metallic Pink. It's so pretty!!!

I just  Marc Jacobs!


----------



## BagsR4Me

chanel*liz said:


> absolutely stunning!! congrats!!



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

archygirl said:


> Have been cheating on CL with Hermes alot lately. New scarf purchases!




I love that sweater dress too! very sophisticated look  you've been cleaning up w/ the H lately ma'am-congrats!



icecreamom said:


> Forgot to post my December non-CL purchases :shame:
> 
> I'm not a "boot" person, I live in Orlando and we rarely get temperatures low enough to justify a pair of boots, but when I laid my eyes on these! I had to have them! They are the hottest booties ever and I adore them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: my 2nd Hermes item  Gold/Nude-pink Clic Clac, Lacoste gold Watch and this YSL brooch I found on eBay to compliment my casual cardigan looks.



great haul-everything is super cute!



skislope15 said:


> My amazing dh got me this keepall and matching garment bag in graphite from louis vuitton for my birthday. We have a few trips coming up so i cant wait to carry them, i think he bought the graphite so he could use them to but i love the black the best so i was so happy he chose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this totally pm by louis vuitton a bit ago for my everyday bag, i hate carrying a nice bag when im dressed down so this works perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i snagged these on bluefly on nye at 40% off which made up for being in bed throwing up with food
> poisoning all night. I was looking for something cute to wear in mexico with dresses that was comfy, these jimmy choos were perfect, i think there called passione wedges



awesome haul and lol @ "I hate carrying a nice bag when I'm dressed down so this is perfect" I think it's a pretty nice bag; that's actually the Delightful PM, not the Totally; I have both and the Delightful is def my go-to-you're gonna get a lot of wear out of it!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

skislope15 said:


> My amazing dh got me this keepall and matching garment bag in graphite from louis vuitton for my birthday. We have a few trips coming up so i cant wait to carry them, i think he bought the graphite so he could use them to but i love the black the best so i was so happy he chose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this totally pm by louis vuitton a bit ago for my everyday bag, i hate carrying a nice bag when im dressed down so this works perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i snagged these on bluefly on nye at 40% off which made up for being in bed throwing up with food
> poisoning all night. I was looking for something cute to wear in mexico with dresses that was comfy, these jimmy choos were perfect, i think there called passione wedges



Fabulous purchases! I especially love the Jimmy Choos!


----------



## archygirl

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love that sweater dress too! very sophisticated look  you've been cleaning up w/ the H lately ma'am-congrats!


 
Thanks so much! It is from Bloomingdale's Cashmere shop. It is charcoal grey and goes with just about everything! And yes, I have been a naughty girl with H lately...


----------



## skislope15

lol your "totally" right haha I was looking at the totally but ended up with the delightful instead, my brain is mush on the weekends



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love that sweater dress too! very sophisticated look  you've been cleaning up w/ the H lately ma'am-congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> great haul-everything is super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome haul and lol @ "I hate carrying a nice bag when I'm dressed down so this is perfect" I think it's a pretty nice bag; that's actually the Delightful PM, not the Totally; I have both and the Delightful is def my go-to-you're gonna get a lot of wear out of it!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm loving the new additions!


----------



## needloub

Fabulous hauls ladies! I love everyone's style...casual but chic!


----------



## AEGIS

new to me yellow chanel flap.  the color is BRIGHT yellow with gold hardware.  i look forward to wearing this in the summer


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> new to me yellow chanel flap.  the color is BRIGHT yellow with gold hardware.  i look forward to wearing this in the summer



Love!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Love!!!





thanks hon! it's hard to buy bags as a shoe girl but i will wear this everything.  it will be a pop of color and not match and i will not care.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> new to me yellow chanel flap.  the color is BRIGHT yellow with gold hardware.  i look forward to wearing this in the summer



love it! !! congratulations on some a lovely chanel.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> thanks hon! it's hard to buy bags as a shoe girl but i will wear this everything.  it will be a pop of color and not match and i will not care.



I know I have a hard time buying purses but I love them just the same. I also have a thing for purses that don't match the outfit. So rock it!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i got these 2 little bracelets today. i like the way they look with my ring.  i usually avoid sterling silver anything but i like it



Uhhh love your ring! That's exactly the Ring I have saved on my desktop as a reminder or hint hint.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> I know I have a hard time buying purses but I love them just the same. I also have a thing for purses that don't match the outfit. So rock it!







jamidee said:


> Uhhh love your ring! That's exactly the Ring I have saved on my desktop as a reminder or hint hint.




i'll tell DH.  he picked it mainly by himself.  he likes to know others think he did a good job


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> i'll tell DH.  he picked it mainly by himself.  he likes to know others think he did a good job


You amaze me... an attorney who ISN'T a control freak.  boggles my mind.. I could never let someone pick a house or a ring without my approval. You inspire me to get the stick from out of my ***.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> You amaze me... an attorney who ISN'T a control freak.  boggles my mind.. I could never let someone pick a house or a ring without my approval. You inspire me to get the stick from out of my ***.





haha well my dh is as stubborn as i am.  i actually did NOT pick this cut. we went pre-limary shopping and ruled out things that i liked and what i didn't like.  i told him i wanted a cushion cut and he veto'd me and got this one instead.  he said the cushion cut hid more imperfections which he didn't like. 

he's an engineer and a virgo---so he's pretty freaking anal


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> haha well my dh is as stubborn as i am.  i actually did NOT pick this cut. we went pre-limary shopping and ruled out things that i liked and what i didn't like.  i told him i wanted a cushion cut and he veto'd me and got this one instead.  he said the cushion cut hid more imperfections which he didn't like.
> 
> he's an engineer and a virgo---so he's pretty freaking anal



That's what I want... a cushion. But the setting and band is perfection. I'm really picky and anal about everything. DBF not so much... but, he's an engineer as well so he's pretty picky when he wants to be and tries to veto me or think he knows what I want best. I just do my best to change his mind and make him think it was his idea...

Like he asked me what I want for Valentines Day and My birthday day... and I said well, I've already made a list. I want a Alma Amarante MM and a Chanel Flap Bag. His response, "How about I buy new furniture?"  
Sad thing is I will probably get new furniture because he thinks I'm ridiculous.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> That's what I want... a cushion. But the setting and band is perfection. I'm really picky and anal about everything. DBF not so much... but, he's an engineer as well so he's pretty picky when he wants to be and tries to veto me or think he knows what I want best. I just do my best to change his mind and make him think it was his idea...
> 
> Like he asked me what I want for Valentines Day and My birthday day... and I said well, I've already made a list. I want a Alma Amarante MM and a Chanel Flap Bag. His response, "How about I buy new furniture?"
> Sad thing is I will probably get new furniture because he thinks I'm ridiculous.





ha! he's like my dh.  who says "i get you what you need not what you want Aegis."  to which i roll my eyes and go   so i recently got a new laptop and an elliptical.  can't complain i guess. 

but furniture shopping is fun! we've been buying for the house.  get a couch that has a cuddler...ok it's not named a cuddler but it's a part of the couch that can fit two people.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on all the new goodies!


----------



## amag520

AEGIS said:


> new to me yellow chanel flap.  the color is BRIGHT yellow with gold hardware.  i look forward to wearing this in the summer



Wow love love love this!!


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> new to me yellow chanel flap.  the color is BRIGHT yellow with gold hardware.  i look forward to wearing this in the summer



Love the color!


----------



## amag520

So....I drove to Columbus, OH today from a more remote area of Ohio (i'm on a corporate internship for four months).  I had the day free and I saw SAKS in Columbus carried Louboutins, so I thought I'd take myself a little look.  I've only purchased CL's from authenticated ebay sellers but I was just dreaming of seeing a store with choices (word of advice: Columbus SAKS does not have a giant selection).  Anywho...I got my FIRST chance to try on CL Decollete's but they didn't have my size in stock so I ventured over to the Chanel mini-store and found this:

The Chanel 3 Fall 2011 in Black 



p.s. this photo is of the bag in brown...I wanted a photo of it after i left the store so I could ooh and aah, but the black was already all boxed up so the SA sent me this one.  She is mailing it to me since I'm from out of state (saving on taxes).

Gorgeous finds lately everyone!


----------



## amag520

archygirl said:


> Have been cheating on CL with Hermes alot lately. New scarf purchases!



very business chic!


----------



## AEGIS

amag520 said:


> Wow love love love this!!




thanks! your chanel is lovely too!




needloub said:


> Love the color!



thanks!


----------



## chilecorona

AEGIS said:


> how much were they?


 
Sorry, for some reason just got this quote.  They are $795.


----------



## jamidee

This isn't anything big but dbf found this while we were shopping in lake Tahoe and said, "oh this is so you... Buying it!"










Wine corker! I really wanted one that looked like a cl but they only had three left.  The biggest bummer was we went back to the little store the last day of the trip and they had put another one in it's place... A black lucifer bow! But at 20.00 a corker it wasn't happening. Hah I'm cheap.


----------



## jamidee

you ladies have me ebaying birkins...I found a ostrich pink birkin that I'm doing overrrrrr. BUT MOST CERTAINLY CAN NOT AFFORD.  But, it's nice to dream and live vicariously through city and all you other hermes owners.


----------



## Elsie87

Got this *Valentino Rockstud dome bag* last week:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I was supposed to be wearing these forever ago! I purchased them in September of 2011from the Prada boutique in Beverly Hills but I lost them only to be found in my mother's suitcases later and then _she_ misplaced them somewhere, but now they're found and have been sent to me _finally_!  These babies have been through a lot to sit on my beak! but aaaaaaaattttt laaaaasssst.....
















Excuse the mess that is my desk. I've been tpf'ing!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I was supposed to be wearing these forever ago! I purchased them in September of 2011from the Prada boutique in Beverly Hills but I lost them only to be found in my mother's suitcases later and then _she_ misplaced them somewhere, but now they're found and have been sent to me _finally_!  These babies have been through a lot to sit on my beak! but aaaaaaaattttt laaaaasssst.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess that is my desk. I've been tpf'ing!





uhmm...i love these!!


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I was supposed to be wearing these forever ago! I purchased them in September of 2011from the Prada boutique in Beverly Hills but I lost them only to be found in my mother's suitcases later and then _she_ misplaced them somewhere, but now they're found and have been sent to me _finally_!  These babies have been through a lot to sit on my beak! but aaaaaaaattttt laaaaasssst.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess that is my desk. I've been tpf'ing!


 
I've always loved those sunglasses, butttttttttt.... I am seriously laughing over here at the fac that you are at work, on tPF, posing and taking pics of yourself in sunglasses!  Loves it!


----------



## chilecorona

jenaywins said:


> I've always loved those sunglasses, butttttttttt.... I am seriously laughing over here at the fac that you are at work, on tPF, posing and taking pics of yourself in sunglasses!  Loves it!


 I agree with jenaywins  & you look fab!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> uhmm...i love these!!


 
Thanks babe! 



jenaywins said:


> I've always loved those sunglasses, butttttttttt.... I am seriously laughing over here at the fac that you are at work, on tPF, posing and taking pics of yourself in sunglasses!  Loves it!


 
haha thank you! but I know right-so raggedy! and don't let me get shoes delivered to work-that door locks and my office becomes the world's smallest runway 



chilecorona said:


> I agree with jenaywins  & you look fab!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> haha thank you! but I know right-so raggedy! and don't let me get shoes delivered to work-that door locks and my office becomes the world's smallest runway


----------



## jenayb

My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini



I hate you. 
So freaking fabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I hate you.
> So freaking fabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini


 Whoa! :sunnies


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Whoa! :sunnies


 
That's right -- totally need shades for this baby!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> That's right -- totally need shades for this baby!


 and a drink!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> and a drink!


----------



## archygirl

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jenaywins said:


> my new celine fluo pink mini


----------



## archygirl

OMG ladies, such awesome purchases! 



jamidee said:


> This isn't anything big but dbf found this while we were shopping in lake Tahoe and said, "oh this is so you... Buying it!"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575007
> 
> 
> Wine corker! I really wanted one that looked like a cl but they only had three left. The biggest bummer was we went back to the little store the last day of the trip and they had put another one in it's place... A black lucifer bow! But at 20.00 a corker it wasn't happening. Hah I'm cheap.


 



Elsie87 said:


> Got this *Valentino Rockstud dome bag* last week:


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I was supposed to be wearing these forever ago! I purchased them in September of 2011from the Prada boutique in Beverly Hills but I lost them only to be found in my mother's suitcases later and then _she_ misplaced them somewhere, but now they're found and have been sent to me _finally_!  These babies have been through a lot to sit on my beak! but aaaaaaaattttt laaaaasssst.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess that is my desk. I've been tpf'ing!


----------



## archygirl

The only new purchases made lately by moi that are not CL lately have been travel plans for research trip to London, but I did manage to find a nice little H Kelly orange double tour bracelet with PHW that is being shipped to me tomorrow!


----------



## jenayb

archygirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## PollyGal

jenaywins said:
			
		

> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini



So beautiful, I adore it!!!


----------



## r6girl2005

GA-GA-GA-GORGEOUS!!!



jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini





weren't you like obsessed with this? you're getting all your wishes in 2012! 

  are you the year of the tiger? 

*rubs jenay for goodluck*


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous new goodies, everyone!


----------



## archygirl

Have completely gone over to the  ORANGE side...meet my newly acquired Barenia 30 w/ Brushed nickel hardware Birkin


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

archygirl said:


> OMG ladies, such awesome purchases!



thanks archy!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini




I dieeee! I already know pics do NOT do this bag justice...but I'm scared to be around one in real life lol can't waittt to see outfit pics! Congrats babe, I know how much you wanted it!


----------



## pr1nc355

*archy:* Congrats on the Birkin!  Barenia's so rare now...you've got a real winner there!


----------



## cts900

archygirl said:


> Have completely gone over to the  ORANGE side...meet my newly acquired Barenia 30 w/ Brushed nickel hardware Birkin



So jelly....what a beauty.



jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini



Hot damn, woman!  I love, love, love, love her!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

archygirl said:


> Have completely gone over to the  ORANGE side...meet my newly acquired Barenia 30 w/ Brushed nickel hardware Birkin





congrats!


----------



## archygirl

pr1nc355 said:


> *archy:* Congrats on the Birkin! Barenia's so rare now...you've got a real winner there!


 
Thanks *princ355*! I just walked in today, and there the bag was, had just come into the shop the day before.


----------



## archygirl

AEGIS said:


> congrats!


 
Thank you AEGIS! I am still a little shell-shocked (the most I have ever spent on a bag, believe it or not only $500 less than my vintage Jaguar)! But I LOVE it.


----------



## BagsR4Me

archygirl said:


> Have completely gone over to the  ORANGE side...meet my newly acquired Barenia 30 w/ Brushed nickel hardware Birkin



Whoa! That is beautiful. I love it. Congrats and use it in good health!!


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I dieeee! I already know pics do NOT do this bag justice...but I'm scared to be around one in real life lol can't waittt to see outfit pics! Congrats babe, I know how much you wanted it!



Thank you, sweet girl. I have been dying for this and seriously cannot believe how incredibly blessed I am to have such an amazing SA. She literally is a miracle worker. :worthy:


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> weren't you like obsessed with this? you're getting all your wishes in 2012!
> 
> are you the year of the tiger?
> 
> *rubs jenay for goodluck*



LOL!!! Thanks babe. And um yes. 100% obsession.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini



I die!!!!!! Die!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

archygirl said:
			
		

> Thank you AEGIS! I am still a little shell-shocked (the most I have ever spent on a bag, believe it or not only $500 less than my vintage Jaguar)! But I LOVE it.


----------



## archygirl

BagsR4Me said:


> Whoa! That is beautiful. I love it. Congrats and use it in good health!!


 
Thank you so much, I shall.


----------



## amag520

Went on a post-birthday shopping day today and did something very out of character....






...I bought a PINK coat from BCBG.  

I'm not sure what has gotten into me lately, but going for statement pieces now I guess...Something to make a splash.


----------



## amag520

archygirl said:


> Have completely gone over to the  ORANGE side...meet my newly acquired Barenia 30 w/ Brushed nickel hardware Birkin



WOW. Gorgeous. I don't think any of us can blame you for going Orange.


----------



## ilovemylilo

jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini



Love it!!!


----------



## archygirl

amag520 said:


> WOW. Gorgeous. I don't think any of us can blame you for going Orange.


 
Not that it has become an addiction or anything, but the fact that most of the new CLs are way too high for me heel wise, or are not appropriate for work, I am fastly moving away from CL and on to classic Hermes. Thank you so very much, it was an exciting day for me yesterday....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I was supposed to be wearing these forever ago! I purchased them in September of 2011from the Prada boutique in Beverly Hills but I lost them only to be found in my mother's suitcases later and then _she_ misplaced them somewhere, but now they're found and have been sent to me _finally_!  These babies have been through a lot to sit on my beak! but aaaaaaaattttt laaaaasssst.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess that is my desk. I've been tpf'ing!



Love your sunglasses! Look great on you! I got them too


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini



Jenay!!!!! I'm so glad you have this bag!!!! Congrats! I'm a bit jealous  haha but I'm so happy for you! Enjoy !!


----------



## AEGIS

just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though


B Brian Atwood Fontanne


----------



## icecreamom

jenaywins said:


> My new Celine Fluo Pink Mini



YAY! Finally, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



Why aren't you sure?


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Why aren't you sure?





longevity.  like how long will i like a bright colorblocked shoe?  i've seen JS and Steve Madden one's that i didn't like bc they were too clunky and the material felt too cheap...these just spoke to me though.  so I am trying to think of cost per wear....that and im on a ban

they go with my chanel really well...so that kinda made me buy them


----------



## cts900

I see what you mean. I love them though.


----------



## needloub

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



It's a beautiful shoe though...


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



I like brian atwood but not his b brian atwood line.  Tried them on in store and they aren't made the same as his original line  Did they have a similar style in his original line?


----------



## AEGIS

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> I like brian atwood but not his b brian atwood line.  Tried them on in store and they aren't made the same as his original line  Did they have a similar style in his original line?




nope...only these. the fit is pretty good.  i do wonder about the quality. am i being okey-doked?  said that they're still made in Italy though


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

AEGIS said:


> nope...only these. the fit is pretty good.  i do wonder about the quality. am i being okey-doked?  said that they're still made in Italy though



Well maybe it was just the ones i tried on cuz those were made in china.. and i was like "oops for that price here you go, you can take em back" lol the lady looked at me funny. What does your shoe say? Made in ... ?


----------



## AEGIS

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> Well maybe it was just the ones i tried on cuz those were made in china.. and i was like "oops for that price here you go, you can take em back" lol the lady looked at me funny. What does your shoe say? Made in ... ?




i don't see it on the box but i saw it online

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294910610&bmUID=jkJmNRz

it says made in Italy

i searched and some blog said that some said made in china and others said made in italy


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



i think they are really fun and playful.. can you post a pic of them on??


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

AEGIS said:


> i don't see it on the box but i saw it online
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294910610&bmUID=jkJmNRz
> 
> it says made in Italy
> 
> i searched and some blog said that some said made in china and others said made in italy



Try and search in the shoe. It took me a while to find it on the ones i tried on cuz sometimes they try and hide it.  But if you like the quality and the shoe for the price then keep them  Did u get them on sale?


----------



## AEGIS

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> Try and search in the shoe. It took me a while to find it on the ones i tried on cuz sometimes they try and hide it.  But if you like the quality and the shoe for the price then keep them  Did u get them on sale?



nope.  they're on pre-order online. $350 wasn't that much [i can't believe i've gotten to the point where i think that--wow]


----------



## jenayb

Aegis they're super cute and for $350, I think you'll get your money's worth even if you only wear them for one season.


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

AEGIS said:


> nope.  they're on pre-order online. $350 wasn't that much [i can't believe i've gotten to the point where i think that--wow]



LOL! girl ditto! I was going nuts when i seen those Maggies for $4xx on here and i was so excited telling DH and i was like "Babe... omg they are only $4xx..." he looked at me sideways and was like "*ONLY??!!*"

But yea, let me know when they come! They are cute but for me if they were M.I.C. then i would return them


----------



## indi3r4

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



They're a fun shoe and i like them.. But I'm not sure about longetivity either because of the colorblocking. Other than your chanel, does it pair well with your other stuff?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look great with your Chanel! I'm a fan of colorblocking...so I say keep them.


----------



## indypup

I absolutely love my B Brian Atwood boots... I think the quality is very nice.  I have already worn them a few times and the leather is becoming even more gorgeous and soft with use.  I think that this is one of the better diffusion lines and I'll probably buy more from the Spring line because I'm so happy with my boots.  Mine are stamped 'made in Italy,' btw.  

I like them *Aegis*!  While I agree that they may not stand the test of time, how long do you plan on wearing them or keeping them?  More than just a season?  I think that for the price, you can maybe justify them as being SS2012 only.  If they were a full price GZ, I would disagree and say pass.  IMO your shoes are a good alternative to these GZ pairs:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4E7B71&Ntt=giuseppe+zanotti&N=0&bmUID=jkJxDAP
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4E7B71&Ntt=giuseppe+zanotti&N=0&bmUID=jkJymMl


----------



## AEGIS

indi3r4 said:


> They're a fun shoe and i like them.. But I'm not sure about longetivity either because of the colorblocking. Other than your chanel, does it pair well with your other stuff?



the thing is--i have a lot of patterns so this would be my boldest shoe.  but while searching for stuff i found this entry on this blog 

http://fashionbombdaily.com/2011/11...atwood-suede-colorblock-pumps/#comment-182251



indypup said:


> I absolutely love my B Brian Atwood boots... I think the quality is very nice.  I have already worn them a few times and the leather is becoming even more gorgeous and soft with use.  I think that this is one of the better diffusion lines and I'll probably buy more from the Spring line because I'm so happy with my boots.  Mine are stamped 'made in Italy,' btw.
> 
> I like them *Aegis*!  While I agree that they may not stand the test of time, how long do you plan on wearing them or keeping them?  More than just a season?  I think that for the price, you can maybe justify them as being SS2012 only.  If they were a full price GZ, I would disagree and say pass.  IMO your shoes are a good alternative to these GZ pairs:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4E7B71&Ntt=giuseppe+zanotti&N=0&bmUID=jkJxDAP
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...4E7B71&Ntt=giuseppe+zanotti&N=0&bmUID=jkJymMl




idk...i'd like to wear them for more than one season.  the colors are just so summery.


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> Aegis they're super cute and for $350, I think you'll get your money's worth even if you only wear them for one season.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They look great with your Chanel! I'm a fan of colorblocking...so I say keep them.





thanks ladies for your opinion!  i was looking as asos and saw some dresses so im thinking it'll look great with stuff like this.  it's looking more versatile than i thought

http://us.asos.com/ASOS-One-Shoulde...kZXItRHJlc3Mtd2l0aC1Db250cmFzdC1CYW5kL1Byb2Qv


http://us.asos.com/ASOS-Skater-Dres...ItRHJlc3Mtd2l0aC1Db250cmFzdC1TbGVldmUvUHJvZC8.

http://us.asos.com/Aqua-Camilla-Sha...sdW0tU3RydWN0dXJlZC1CYW5kZWF1LURyZXNzL1Byb2Qv


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your sunglasses! Look great on you! I got them too



I'm sure you're rockin' them around Spain lookin' gorgeousssss! Sunny twins yayyyy!ghi5:


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



I'm w/ mostly everyone else-I think they're so fun! and w/ that bag girl stop! If they're comfy, you'll def get your wear out of them this Spring/Summer. Isn't that how it always goes though? I've got $1k+ shoes that have never seen the light of day, but I'm getting $300-$400 ones resoled and re-tapped lol I CANNOT wait to see you out and about in these shoes at the clubs/lounges in DC!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'm w/ mostly everyone else-I think they're so fun! and w/ that bag girl stop! If they're comfy, you'll def get your wear out of them this Spring/Summer. Isn't that how it always goes though? I've got $1k+ shoes that have never seen the light of day, but I'm getting $300-$400 ones resoled and re-tapped lol I CANNOT wait to see you out and about in these shoes at the clubs/lounges in DC!




 i needed that girl stop.  you're right...they make me happy.


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



I love these I have been looking at these online for a couple of weeks. I think they would be a great summer shoe with an all white dress or outfit. You will be amazed how many outfits these can be paired with.  I really like the cage sandals.


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> I love these I have been looking at these online for a couple of weeks. I think they would be a great summer shoe with an all white dress or outfit. You will be amazed how many outfits these can be paired with.  I really like the cage sandals.




thanks 05S!


----------



## dbeth

Hi girls, 
Not a purchase, but I wanted to let my Loubie girls know before I post in the regular shoe sale thread that my Saks SA has a pair of Chanel ballerina flats in quilted silver, size 39.5 , $289 . They are so cute!! Has the c logo on the front with a little bow. Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## beagly911

Not a purchase for me either(yet) but is anyone considering the Jason Wu collection at Target?  I have a dress that I WANT!!!!!  I'm debating how to get it...on line or chance finding it in my locale Target...hmmm chances of my Martinsburg Target having the dress I want let alone much of anything from Jason?!?!?!


----------



## shontel

Please girl! You are killing me! What is there to think about? The shoes are gorgeous.  The heel is nice, not chunky or cheap looking either.  And you can actually pair these with alot of different looks/styles.  Who cares if you can't wear them all year round.  Which show-stopping shoes do we wear all year round anyhow.  Many of them we rarely if ever wear.  I say get them.  That is all.





AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne





AEGIS said:


> i needed that girl stop.  you're right...they make me happy.


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne


 


AEGIS said:


> longevity. like how long will i like a bright colorblocked shoe? i've seen JS and Steve Madden one's that i didn't like bc they were too clunky and the material felt too cheap...these just spoke to me though. so I am trying to think of cost per wear....that and im on a ban
> 
> they go with my chanel really well...so that kinda made me buy them


 I LOVE  them!!! and with the chanel, even better - I know with my conservative wardrobe they would make ANYTHING I wear pop so :greengrin:!!!  I think they will be fun with pants, jeans, skirts, dresses....most anything!!! Gee can you tell I love them...not trying to enable at ALL here, hehe!!


----------



## myu3160

AEGIS said:


> just picked these up....not 100% sure on them though
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood Fontanne



These are HOT!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase for me either(yet) but is anyone considering the Jason Wu collection at Target?  I have a dress that I WANT!!!!!  I'm debating how to get it...on line or chance finding it in my locale Target...hmmm chances of my Martinsburg Target having the dress I want let alone much of anything from Jason?!?!?!




im kinda interested.  im just too lazy to go to the store.  hope i can get something online




shontel said:


> Please girl! You are killing me! What is there to think about? The shoes are gorgeous.  The heel is nice, not chunky or cheap looking either.  And you can actually pair these with alot of different looks/styles.  Who cares if you can't wear them all year round.  Which show-stopping shoes do we wear all year round anyhow.  Many of them we rarely if ever wear.  I say get them.  That is all.





beagly911 said:


> I LOVE  them!!! and with the chanel, even better - I know with my conservative wardrobe they would make ANYTHING I wear pop so :greengrin:!!!  I think they will be fun with pants, jeans, skirts, dresses....most anything!!! Gee can you tell I love them...not trying to enable at ALL here, hehe!!





myu3160 said:


> These are HOT!!




thanks ladies!  i was trippin.  y'all are right..i do love them. i love the shape of the shoe, the heel, everything.  i think i just felt bad bc i wasn't supposed to be shopping  

i mean there's a reason i love the maggie--i love colorblocking and this is colorblocking at it's best w/bright colors.  when i wear them i will post a pic


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

AEGIS said:


> nope.  they're on pre-order online. $350 wasn't that much [i can't believe i've gotten to the point where i think that--wow]



isn't is painful? to know louboutins have completely skewed your value of the dollar? it kills me! these shoes are hot, i am not sure if you kept them but i think it is a super cute pairing with that lovely chanel


----------



## maggiesze1

My most recent non-cl purchases

Furla Candy Stud bag (sorry about the dust...)

Asos Hot Pink Glitter crossbody bag (Hot pink + glitter=perfection! and only $17 bucks!!!)

Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas flats (Love these!)


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

maggiesze1 said:


> My most recent non-cl purchases
> 
> Furla Candy Stud bag (sorry about the dust...)
> 
> Asos Hot Pink Glitter crossbody bag (Hot pink + glitter=perfection! and only $17 bucks!!!)
> 
> Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas flats (Love these!)



cute haul! I live in Varina flats  They're my go to's for work when I feel like TB Revas are too "casual" but I don't feel like wearing heels! wear them in good health


----------



## mistyknightwin

Sooo I wasn't able to score any CL's during the sale season but thanks to Aegis I was able to score these babies. I got them in a 41 and they are a little snug but anything bigger and they would be falling off...

I really love them!! 
YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe


----------



## indi3r4

maggiesze1 said:


> My most recent non-cl purchases
> 
> Furla Candy Stud bag (sorry about the dust...)
> 
> Asos Hot Pink Glitter crossbody bag (Hot pink + glitter=perfection! and only $17 bucks!!!)
> 
> Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas flats (Love these!)


you must love glitter!! they're adorable! 



mistyknightwin said:


> Sooo I wasn't able to score any CL's during the sale season but thanks to Aegis I was able to score these babies. I got them in a 41 and they are a little snug but anything bigger and they would be falling off...
> 
> I really love them!!
> YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe


shoe triplets (with Aegis)..  aren't they pretty?!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Shoe Triplets!!!  Yes, I opened the box and was instantly in LOVE! I can't wait to wear them Sunday, I'm going to practice walking in them today and 2moro lol 




indi3r4 said:


> you must love glitter!! they're adorable!
> 
> 
> shoe triplets (with Aegis)..  aren't they pretty?!


----------



## surlygirl

mistyknightwin said:


> Sooo I wasn't able to score any CL's during the sale season but thanks to Aegis I was able to score these babies. I got them in a 41 and they are a little snug but anything bigger and they would be falling off...
> 
> I really love them!!
> YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe


 


indi3r4 said:


> you must love glitter!! they're adorable!
> 
> 
> shoe triplets (with Aegis)..  aren't they pretty?!


 


mistyknightwin said:


> Shoe Triplets!!!  Yes, I opened the box and was instantly in LOVE! I can't wait to wear them Sunday, I'm going to practice walking in them today and 2moro lol


 
shoe quadruplets?!! 

i so love this shoe. the camel patent is just perfect! the heel does take some getting used to, imo. i think because it's a bit more narrow than my usual CL heels.

anyway, i may break mine out this weekend as well. enjoy, *misty*!


----------



## dbeth

maggiesze1 said:


> My most recent non-cl purchases
> 
> Furla Candy Stud bag (sorry about the dust...)
> 
> Asos Hot Pink Glitter crossbody bag (Hot pink + glitter=perfection! and only $17 bucks!!!)
> 
> Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas flats (Love these!)



Love those glitter flats--- the color is just gorgeous!! 




mistyknightwin said:


> Sooo I wasn't able to score any CL's during the sale season but thanks to Aegis I was able to score these babies. I got them in a 41 and they are a little snug but anything bigger and they would be falling off...
> 
> I really love them!!
> YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe



I love these too--- I had to return mine because they were to small.   The nude color is just so pretty & would go with a lot.  Congrats!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

@Surly - it def takes some time getting use too...but we got this Surly, we will be walking tall and proud this weekend lol

@dbeth - Aww I'm sorry you had to return yours...but thank you for the kind words


----------



## l.a_girl19

Gorgeous purchases everyone!!!

I purchased a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro a few weeks ago and I am so thrilled to own this beauty! The sound is incredible

Thank you so much to my dear friend *Jon* who educated me on everything that I needed to know


----------



## dbeth

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone!!!
> 
> I purchased a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro a few weeks ago and I am so thrilled to own this beauty! The sound is incredible
> 
> Thank you so much to my dear friend *Jon* who educated me on everything that I needed to know



Oh wow, the red color is so pretty. By the way, you avatar is amazing.  are those Cosmo python??


----------



## Jönathan

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone!!!
> 
> I purchased a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro a few weeks ago and I am so thrilled to own this beauty! The sound is incredible
> 
> Thank you so much to my dear friend *Jon* who educated me on everything that I needed to know




Congrats on your new axe!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dbeth said:


> Oh wow, the red color is so pretty. By the way, you avatar is amazing.  are those Cosmo python??



Thank you for the kind words Yes, those are the Antique Silver Cosmo Python Lady Peeps 




			
				Jönathan;20948620 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new ax!



Thank you so much *Jon*! BTW I am so glad that I went with the Marshall Class 5 amp!


----------



## maggiesze1

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> cute haul! I live in Varina flats  They're my go to's for work when I feel like TB Revas are too "casual" but I don't feel like wearing heels! wear them in good health



Thank you! I was really surprised they are soooo comfortable!! I have a feeling I am going to get a lot of use out of them!


----------



## maggiesze1

dbeth said:


> Love those glitter flats--- the color is just gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these too--- I had to return mine because they were to small.   The nude color is just so pretty & would go with a lot.  Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

indi3r4 said:


> you must love glitter!! they're adorable!
> 
> 
> shoe triplets (with Aegis)..  aren't they pretty?!



Thank you! I do love my glitter! hehe~


----------



## heiress-ox

maggiesze1 said:


> My most recent non-cl purchases
> 
> Furla Candy Stud bag (sorry about the dust...)
> 
> Asos Hot Pink Glitter crossbody bag (Hot pink + glitter=perfection! and only $17 bucks!!!)
> 
> Pink Glitter Ferragamo Varinas flats (Love these!)


LOVE all the sparkles, I'm such a magpie at heart, the Ferragamo flats are so pretty 



mistyknightwin said:


> Sooo I wasn't able to score any CL's during the sale season but thanks to Aegis I was able to score these babies. I got them in a 41 and they are a little snug but anything bigger and they would be falling off...
> 
> I really love them!!
> YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe



Loving the Cap Toe Tribtoo - how do you find them comfort wise? I found a pair in my size, but saw some ladies found the cap toe part to be super tight?


----------



## maggiesze1

heiress-ox said:


> LOVE all the sparkles, I'm such a magpie at heart, the Ferragamo flats are so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the Cap Toe Tribtoo - how do you find them comfort wise? I found a pair in my size, but saw some ladies found the cap toe part to be super tight?



Thank you! They are super comfy too


----------



## chanel*liz

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Sooo I wasn't able to score any CL's during the sale season but thanks to Aegis I was able to score these babies. I got them in a 41 and they are a little snug but anything bigger and they would be falling off...
> 
> I really love them!!
> YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe



These are so cute!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

mistyknightwin said:


> Sooo I wasn't able to score any CL's during the sale season but thanks to Aegis I was able to score these babies. I got them in a 41 and they are a little snug but anything bigger and they would be falling off...
> 
> I really love them!!
> YSL Tribtoo Cap Toe




gorgeoussss misty! congrats on your score-I love Aegis' Tribtoos, good looks! mod pics?


----------



## BagsR4Me

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone!!!
> 
> I purchased a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro a few weeks ago and I am so thrilled to own this beauty! The sound is incredible
> 
> Thank you so much to my dear friend *Jon* who educated me on everything that I needed to know




Wow! That's beautiful. I love it. Congrats!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

BagsR4Me said:


> Wow! That's beautiful. I love it. Congrats!!



Thank you hon! I am really excited about it!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Lady, I got them in a 41 and they fit tight. But I honestly think that helps with walking in them. They do take some getting use to but they are very sturdy. 





heiress-ox said:


> LOVE all the sparkles, I'm such a magpie at heart, the Ferragamo flats are so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the Cap Toe Tribtoo - how do you find them comfort wise? I found a pair in my size, but saw some ladies found the cap toe part to be super tight?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Babes! Thanks soo much, I can post some soon just for you!!




ChocoAvantGarde said:


> gorgeoussss misty! congrats on your score-I love Aegis' Tribtoos, good looks! mod pics?


----------



## mistyknightwin

@Chanel - thanks Lady


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone!!!
> 
> I purchased a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro a few weeks ago and I am so thrilled to own this beauty! The sound is incredible
> 
> Thank you so much to my dear friend *Jon* who educated me on everything that I needed to know



Wow! I really love your new baby!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Wow! I really love your new baby!



Thanks love:kiss:I just can't get over how great it sounds!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone!!!
> 
> I purchased a new Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro a few weeks ago and I am so thrilled to own this beauty! The sound is incredible
> 
> Thank you so much to my dear friend *Jon* who educated me on everything that I needed to know



omg! how did I miss thissssss?!!??!?!?!?!?!!?!? a Les Paul-share specs! I twiddled on an instructor's Les Paul eons ago and it was awesome...I'm a Fender lady and I absolutely love them but the sound of the Les Paul I played when I was 16 years old (10 years ago) still haunts me! Congrats on a truly amazing instrument


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg! how did I miss thissssss?!!??!?!?!?!?!!?!? a Les Paul-share specs! I twiddled on an instructor's Les Paul eons ago and it was awesome...I'm a Fender lady and I absolutely love them but the sound of the Les Paul I played when I was 16 years old (10 years ago) still haunts me! Congrats on a truly amazing instrument



Wow! You know your stuff I have never played a Fender but if my guitar addiction grows as I suspect it will...I will definitely have to get one! Thank you so much for the kinds words. I love my Les Paul! I got it because I am a huge fan of 60's/70's rock and roll! I was really after that specific sound and the Les Paul really delivers on that!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

I've shared these on another pf thread, but wan't sure if they were appropriate for a CL thread, but I  them so much I had to give them a little shout out.

Early Valentine's Day gift from Hubby...

YSL Tribtoo Red Patent and Belle du Jour Clutch


----------



## jenayb

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've shared these on another pf thread, but wan't sure if they were appropriate for a CL thread, but I  them so much I had to give them a little shout out.
> 
> Early Valentine's Day gift from Hubby...
> 
> YSL Tribtoo Red Patent and Belle du Jour Clutch


 
Love them. And they are the perfect colour for a V-Day gift!


----------



## bling*lover

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've shared these on another pf thread, but wan't sure if they were appropriate for a CL thread, but I  them so much I had to give them a little shout out.
> 
> Early Valentine's Day gift from Hubby...
> 
> YSL Tribtoo Red Patent and Belle du Jour Clutch


 
Love them!! They are gorgeous and such a beautiful color, congrats!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

jenaywins said:


> Love them. And they are the perfect colour for a V-Day gift!





bling*lover said:


> Love them!! They are gorgeous and such a beautiful color, congrats!




Thanks so much ladies


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've shared these on another pf thread, but wan't sure if they were appropriate for a CL thread, but I  them so much I had to give them a little shout out.
> 
> Early Valentine's Day gift from Hubby...
> 
> YSL Tribtoo Red Patent and Belle du Jour Clutch



wow! way to go hubby! these are awesome awesome Valentine's day gifts! 

I think I'm gettin' an Iphone  maybe he'll remember a red case or something lol


----------



## jenayb

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> wow! way to go hubby! these are awesome awesome Valentine's day gifts!
> 
> I think I'm gettin' an Iphone  maybe he'll remember a red case or something lol



IPHONE!!!!!!!!!!!   

You'll wonder how you ever lived your life without the iPeezy!!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jenaywins said:


> IPHONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You'll wonder how you ever lived your life without the iPeezy!!!!!


 
lmao @ iPeezy! omg thanks for gettin' me hype again...I was at first, but then after seein' Song's Tributes and Belle du jour clutch, I was startin' to feel gypped! Okay-I'm back on! haha


----------



## BagsR4Me

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've shared these on another pf thread, but wan't sure if they were appropriate for a CL thread, but I  them so much I had to give them a little shout out.
> 
> Early Valentine's Day gift from Hubby...
> 
> YSL Tribtoo Red Patent and Belle du Jour Clutch



Beautiful. Love the color. Congrats!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Great purchases ladies!



I´ve bought these Miu Miu booties at 70 % off:


They are so comfy!


----------



## jamidee

SongbirdDiva said:


> I've shared these on another pf thread, but wan't sure if they were appropriate for a CL thread, but I  them so much I had to give them a little shout out.
> 
> Early Valentine's Day gift from Hubby...
> 
> YSL Tribtoo Red Patent and Belle du Jour Clutch


Girl, I don't know how you get this to happen. I NEVER get what I want (CLs or Bags) for any holidays. When I ask, he rolls his eyes.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Blueberry12 said:


> Great purchases ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve bought these Miu Miu booties at 70 % off:
> 
> 
> They are so comfy!



Those are so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

BagsR4Me said:


> Those are so pretty. Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Blueberry12 said:


> Great purchases ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve bought these Miu Miu booties at 70 % off:
> 
> 
> They are so comfy!


 
So cute! Love the shape of the heel!


----------



## jeshika

Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...

Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!





And this adorable panda keyring!


----------



## bling*lover

jeshika said:


> Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...
> 
> Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable panda keyring!


 
Gorgeous color Jess, and the panda is so cute. Congrats and Happy Birthday artyhat:


----------



## dbeth

Blueberry12 said:


> Great purchases ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve bought these Miu Miu booties at 70 % off:
> 
> 
> They are so comfy!



I just love Miu Miu. Those are a great style, the heel is cute & you got a FAB deal!! 




jeshika said:


> Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...
> 
> Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable panda keyring!



Congrats jeshika!! That color is TDF!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

oh, so wanting to get the Herve Leger dress I'm bidding on....fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you *Jenaywins & Dbeth!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jeshika said:


> Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...
> 
> Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable panda keyring!



Jess! Its amazing!!  love the color, congrats babe!


----------



## aoqtpi

jeshika said:


> Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...
> 
> Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable panda keyring!



Amazing! What a wonderful gift to yourself; you def deserve it! Happy Birthday


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

beagly911 said:


> oh, so wanting to get the Herve Leger dress I'm bidding on....fingers crossed!!!!!


 

*crossin my fingers for you!*


----------



## r6girl2005

My new to me McQueen Koi scarf


----------



## GrRoxy

r6girl2005 said:


> My new to me McQueen Koi scarf



Gorgeous scarf, love the colour! Congrats


----------



## gymangel812

jeshika said:


> Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...
> 
> Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable panda keyring!


ooh gorgeous! lindy is a lovely bag! we are twins on the panda charm


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> My new to me McQueen Koi scarf



the scarf is beautiful! I like it


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> oh, so wanting to get the Herve Leger dress I'm bidding on....fingers crossed!!!!!



fingers crossed for you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I recently bought this:

Amitie gray fur vest -- which is super soft (sorry for wearing my pijama pants)





And my very first HL dress, I'm super happy with it, love the geometrical shape 




I know, it's not the best picture :S


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ooups!  I was forgotten... 

my lanvin black leather with swarovsky cristals flats


----------



## fieryfashionist

Have a lot to post (and also need to update my ancient CL thread)! :-p Pics of a few things for now. 

Unbelievable find... cognac patent Maniacs for $199 pre-tax!!










Got this sometime back... I never do lamb really, but the amazingly saturated color + the price + the fact that it's a mini (my first) put me over the edge!






Close up!





With flash!





I've been wearing my Chopard Happy Sport hearts watch all this month (I guess in honor of Valentine's Day, haha)... changed the pink band for a stainless steel bracelet I bought from there, which I much prefer! 









Got these cool Valentino booties on sale... probably gonna swap out the shoelace ties for prettier ones.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cont'd






Got these super comfy black Casadei bow heels on sale!











Comfy, cheap (when I don't wanna mess up my nice ones!) crystal flats from Target!





Kinda obsessed with the Armani eyes to kill shadows!


----------



## fieryfashionist

SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> I've shared these on another pf thread, but wan't sure if they were appropriate for a CL thread, but I  them so much I had to give them a little shout out.
> 
> Early Valentine's Day gift from Hubby...
> 
> YSL Tribtoo Red Patent and Belle du Jour Clutch



What a spectacular present!!!   The Tribtoos are so sexy in that color!!   Love the clutch, too!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

jeshika said:
			
		

> Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...
> 
> Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!
> 
> And this adorable panda keyring!



Happy Early Birthday!!   What a beautiful color!   Ahh, and the panda keyring is soo cute, too!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> I recently bought this:
> 
> Amitie gray fur vest -- which is super soft (sorry for wearing my pijama pants)
> 
> And my very first HL dress, I'm super happy with it, love the geometrical shape
> 
> I know, it's not the best picture :S



That vest looks so cool on you and I bet the HL will be smokin hot on you, too!   Oooooh and your Lanvin flats are so pretty!!


----------



## PetitColibri

jeshika said:


> Ah... so... i think i've been bitten by the H bug...
> 
> Presenting my Lindy 26 in Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur Eclat  a little birthday present to myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this adorable panda keyring!



congrats ! I adore the color ! TDF 
a kiss to Bibi for me please


----------



## PetitColibri

beagly911 said:


> oh, so wanting to get the Herve Leger dress I'm bidding on....fingers crossed!!!!!



good luck B !


----------



## r6girl2005

ladies!



GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous scarf, love the colour! Congrats



I love your new HL dress too!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> fingers crossed for you


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fieryfashionist said:


> Have a lot to post (and also need to update my ancient CL thread)! :-p Pics of a few things for now.
> 
> Unbelievable find... cognac patent Maniacs for $199 pre-tax!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this sometime back... I never do lamb really, but the amazingly saturated color + the price + the fact that it's a mini (my first) put me over the edge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Chopard Happy Sport hearts watch all this month (I guess in honor of Valentine's Day, haha)... changed the pink band for a stainless steel bracelet I bought from there, which I much prefer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these cool Valentino booties on sale... probably gonna swap out the shoelace ties for prettier ones.





amazinnggggg haul! love everything-especially those cognac maniacs-what a steal


----------



## chloe speaks

r6girl2005 said:


> My new to me McQueen Koi scarf


 Beautiful colors! congrats on such a unique scarf (i noticed your eyeshadow matches nicely)



CRISPEDROSA said:


> I recently bought this:
> 
> Amitie gray fur vest -- which is super soft (sorry for wearing my pijama pants)
> 
> 
> And my very first HL dress, I'm super happy with it, love the geometrical shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's not the best picture :S


I LOVE that HL - what is that style and print? I usually am not that into HL, but THAT one is just so gorgeous!



fieryfashionist said:


> Have a lot to post (and also need to update my ancient CL thread)! :-p Pics of a few things for now.
> 
> Unbelievable find... cognac patent Maniacs for $199 pre-tax!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this sometime back... I never do lamb really, but the amazingly saturated color + the price + the fact that it's a mini (my first) put me over the edge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Chopard Happy Sport hearts watch all this month (I guess in honor of Valentine's Day, haha)... changed the pink band for a stainless steel bracelet I bought from there, which I much prefer!
> 
> 
> 
> Got these cool Valentino booties on sale... probably gonna swap out the shoelace ties for prettier ones.





fieryfashionist said:


> Cont'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these super comfy black Casadei bow heels on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfy, cheap (when I don't wanna mess up my nice ones!) crystal flats from Target!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda obsessed with the Armani eyes to kill shadows!


I LOVE that mini-flap! where did you get it?
CASADEIs, sigh, my first shoe love. beauties!


----------



## fieryfashionist

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> amazinnggggg haul! love everything-especially those cognac maniacs-what a steal



Aww, thanks so much!!   I know, right?! :nuts  When my SA told me, I was like you didn't even have to ask before putting it through, haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> Beautiful colors! congrats on such a unique scarf (i noticed your eyeshadow matches nicely)
> 
> I LOVE that HL - what is that style and print? I usually am not that into HL, but THAT one is just so gorgeous!
> 
> I LOVE that mini-flap! where did you get it?
> CASADEIs, sigh, my first shoe love. beauties!



Hey!!   It was actually a really lucky eBay find sometime back!!  The color, size and price made it impossible to pass up!   Thanks!  They're actually my first pair of Cadadei's and holy comfortable, wow!   Won't be my last pair!


----------



## phiphi

lovely lovely buys, ladies! what a great thread full of eye candy!!!


----------



## dbeth

Just wanted to share my Valentino OTK black suede bow boots. I love these!!  I can also wear them folded down.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I LOVE those!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:


> Just wanted to share my Valentino OTK black suede bow boots. I love these!!  I can also wear them folded down.



These may be the classiest OTK's Ive seen! Great choice as ever


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

fieryfashionist said:


> Have a lot to post (and also need to update my ancient CL thread)! :-p Pics of a few things for now.
> 
> Unbelievable find... cognac patent Maniacs for $199 pre-tax!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this sometime back... I never do lamb really, but the amazingly saturated color + the price + the fact that it's a mini (my first) put me over the edge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my Chopard Happy Sport hearts watch all this month (I guess in honor of Valentine's Day, haha)... changed the pink band for a stainless steel bracelet I bought from there, which I much prefer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these cool Valentino booties on sale... probably gonna swap out the shoelace ties for prettier ones.




Lovely stuff! Also, I  your avatar


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> Just wanted to share my Valentino OTK black suede bow boots. I love these!!  I can also wear them folded down.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Just wanted to share my Valentino OTK black suede bow boots. I love these!!  I can also wear them folded down.





girl you already know i LOVE these! LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


----------



## dbeth

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I LOVE those!



Thanks Cute!! So do I!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> These may be the classiest OTK's Ive seen! Great choice as ever



Thanks Loubi---I like OTK boots but I could never find any that I actually was 'comfortable' in. Once I put these on, I knew instantly they were keepers.



anniethecat said:


>



Thanks Annie!



AEGIS said:


> girl you already know i LOVE these! LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!



Really?? No, I didn't know. Yeah, they are pretty awesome----and they are not like the Harletty, they are comfortable to walk long distances and the pitch is nothing. I could actually shop in these, but I chose to wear them only to dinner with my hubby. He likes them too. To much. 

I think they make a different color every season---you should keep an eye out next year during sale!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Thanks Cute!! So do I!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Loubi---I like OTK boots but I could never find any that I actually was 'comfortable' in. Once I put these on, I knew instantly they were keepers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Annie!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? No, I didn't know. Yeah, they are pretty awesome----and they are not like the Harletty, they are comfortable to walk long distances and the pitch is nothing. I could actually shop in these, but I chose to wear them only to dinner with my hubby. He likes them too. To much.
> 
> I think they make a different color every season---you should keep an eye out next year during sale!!





*adds to sale list for next season*  they're adorable!  i told you in the Valentino thread i loved them


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dbeth said:


> Just wanted to share my Valentino OTK black suede bow boots. I love these!!  I can also wear them folded down.


 
and the boot queen's done it again! I love them-it's like...dainty and daring at the same time! a win


----------



## dbeth

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> and the boot queen's done it again! I love them-it's like...dainty and daring at the same time! a win



Thanks Choco! That's what I love about them---they have a feminine look.


----------



## jamidee

.Excuse my nails... I need a manicure obviously. When I get nervous I bite them off and well I was nervous.... And This isn't my purchase ... Dbfs


----------



## jamidee




----------



## jamidee

Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603288
> 
> 
> Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue


 
Very pretty...my first thought was OMG that is a huge diamond!


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Very pretty...my first thought was OMG that is a huge diamond!



 go big or go home  

Actually I've got these really fat fingers and smaller rings look bad on me. I feel like my finger swallows the diamond. At least that's what I tell people.... Excuses excuses lol


----------



## r6girl2005

Does this mean...????

So beautiful!!!



jamidee said:


> .Excuse my nails... I need a manicure obviously. When I get nervous I bite them off and well I was nervous.... And This isn't my purchase ... Dbfs


----------



## jamidee

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Does this mean...????
> 
> So beautiful!!!



Dbf is now df 

This also means less cls... He HATES my shoe and bag obsession. I already have to hide purchases from him so we don't quasi fight and we don't live together... Such a bummer he couldn't be one of those amaze balls guys tht buys cls for their gfs.

Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Dbf is now df
> 
> This also means less cls... He HATES my shoe and bag obsession. I already have to hide purchases from him so we don't quasi fight and we don't live together... Such a bummer he couldn't be one of those amaze balls guys tht buys cls for their gfs.
> 
> Thanks!





wait a minute! you were all "idk about vday thus year sigh" and now you're engaged?!!! amazing!!!!!

hey my dh doesn't buy me cl's either but he's still pretty awesome well wait--using his money guess he kinda sorta does


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603287



Gorgeous! Congrats on getting engaged. My only words of wisdom are to watch how you present new shoes, ive never gotten in trouble for buying shoes when ive showed them to dh wearing only the shoes, think pretty woman tie scene lol, it works!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> wait a minute! you were all "idk about vday thus year sigh" and now you're engaged?!!! amazing!!!!!
> 
> hey my dh doesn't buy me cl's either but he's still pretty awesome well wait--using his money guess he kinda sorta does



 yea... I wasn't sure. Things seemed rocky, but that was him faking me out. I thought we were ending... And I wasn't getting a vday! 

Oh he's not gonna let me use his money either. And he'll still get ****ed if I use my money


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Congrats on getting engaged. My only words of wisdom are to watch how you present new shoes, ive never gotten in trouble for buying shoes when ive showed them to dh wearing only the shoes, think pretty woman tie scene lol, it works!



I dont think this will work  I'd need to sex starve him first... So when he sees me naked in shoes he doesn't notice the shoes


----------



## skislope15

jamidee said:


> I dont think this will work  I'd need to sex starve him first... So when he sees me naked in shoes he doesn't notice the shoes



Sex starve lol isnt that what marriage is supposed to be like lol?


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> yea... I wasn't sure. Things seemed rocky, but that was him faking me out. I thought we were ending... And I wasn't getting a vday!
> 
> Oh he's not gonna let me use his money either. And he'll still get ****ed if I use my money




well using his money comes with marriage


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603288
> 
> 
> Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue





OMG Jamidee!!!!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!  Your ring is GORGEOUS---love the pave setting!!! And the diamond is huge!!

artyhat:


----------



## AEGIS

what do you ladies think of these?

http://www.barneys.com/Chlo&#233; T-Strap Sandal - White size 6.5/00505013147921,default,pd.html


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Dbf is now df
> 
> This also means less cls... He HATES my shoe and bag obsession. I already have to hide purchases from him so we don't quasi fight and we don't live together... Such a bummer he couldn't be one of those amaze balls guys tht buys cls for their gfs.
> 
> Thanks!



HOLY MOLY! Huge diamond and huge news!!!!!! Congratulations Jami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> yea... I wasn't sure. Things seemed rocky, but that was him faking me out. I thought we were ending... And I wasn't getting a vday!
> 
> Oh he's not gonna let me use his money either. And he'll still get ****ed if I use my money



That's a mean trick... Did he get inspiration from Chandler and Monica from Friends?! Lol. Now he's proposed tell him he has to start loving you in sickness and In health.... And CLs are your sickness! :lolots:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:
			
		

> what do you ladies think of these?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Chlo%26%23233%3B%20T-Strap%20Sandal%20-%20White%20size%206.5/00505013147921,default,pd.html



I actually like these I think they'd look great with a dark green dress or something.


----------



## samina

jamidee said:
			
		

> yea... I wasn't sure. Things seemed rocky, but that was him faking me out. I thought we were ending... And I wasn't getting a vday!
> 
> Oh he's not gonna let me use his money either. And he'll still get ****ed if I use my money



Jamie - congrats Hun and wow loving the ring xxxx


----------



## fieryfashionist

jamidee said:
			
		

> .Excuse my nails... I need a manicure obviously. When I get nervous I bite them off and well I was nervous.... And This isn't my purchase ... Dbfs



Congratulations!! :cheers:  The ring is beautiful and looks so nice on you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my Valentino OTK black suede bow boots. I love these!!  I can also wear them folded down.



Omg gorgeous!!!   They look SO nice on you and I love how you paired them with that pretty dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Lovely stuff! Also, I  your avatar



Thank you!!   Haha, seriously, that man is just  x(infinity)!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jamidee*, holy moly canoli! Congratulations dear!!! AHHHHHH! So exciting!


----------



## gymangel812

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603287


holy moly! that's is big gorgeous rock! congrats!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Thank you!!   Haha, seriously, that man is just  x(infinity)!!!!!



Lol IKR! He's the only reason I watch Supernatural pretty much *swoon*


----------



## fieryfashionist

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Lol IKR! He's the only reason I watch Supernatural pretty much *swoon*



Ohhhhh god, haha ... I randomly "discovered" him a loooong time ago on Days of Our Lives and almost fell over and drowned in an ocean of my own drool... seriously!  Haha, I know what you mean!!   I've seen every ep of Supernatural... I honestly get distracted by his sheer beauty sometimes, hot damn!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> what do you ladies think of these?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Chlo&#233; T-Strap Sandal - White size 6.5/00505013147921,default,pd.html



Love the color, not sure of the style though.  I think it would be a shoe that looks much better on. 



fieryfashionist said:


> Omg gorgeous!!!   They look SO nice on you and I love how you paired them with that pretty dress!



Thanks Fiery!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh god, haha ... I randomly "discovered" him a loooong time ago on Days of Our Lives and almost fell over and drowned in an ocean of my own drool... seriously!  Haha, I know what you mean!!   I've seen every ep of Supernatural... I honestly get distracted by his sheer beauty sometimes, hot damn!



Haha ... I may or may not have a  painted portrait photo of "Dean" as my lock screen. Is that stalkerish? Probably!


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:


> holy moly! that's is big gorgeous rock! congrats!!!



thank you!!! I love it!


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Sex starve lol isnt that what marriage is supposed to be like lol?



 I might make it that way so I hve a bargaining tool for shoes.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> well using his money comes with marriage



Girl, he's already discussing keeping our money separate.


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> OMG Jamidee!!!!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!  Your ring is GORGEOUS---love the pave setting!!! And the diamond is huge!!
> 
> artyhat:



Thanks !!! I love it too!!!  I could stare at it for hours...


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> HOLY MOLY! Huge diamond and huge news!!!!!! Congratulations Jami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:



Thank you!!! It's only fitting for these chunky short fingers....


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> .Excuse my nails... I need a manicure obviously. When I get nervous I bite them off and well I was nervous.... And This isn't my purchase ... Dbfs


 Beautiful set, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jamidee

samina said:
			
		

> Jamie - congrats Hun and wow loving the ring xxxx



Thanks love!


----------



## jamidee

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Congratulations!! :cheers:  The ring is beautiful and looks so nice on you!!



Thank you! I don't think rings ever look nice on me but I don't mind this one so much


----------



## jamidee

PANda_USC said:
			
		

> jamidee, holy moly canoli! Congratulations dear!!! AHHHHHH! So exciting!



Thank you!!! It is, huh?!? I've had my wedding planned since I was 5... So it's all easy breezy from here!


----------



## jamidee

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> holy moly! that's is big gorgeous rock! congrats!!!



Thank you!!! If I wasnt around when he bought it... I'd think it was fake. :lolots: it's a stunner!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> what do you ladies think of these?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Chlo&#233; T-Strap Sandal - White size 6.5/00505013147921,default,pd.html


 Like dbeth, I'm not sure, I'd love to see them on someone...I love the heel but I'm just not sure, great price and I love the exotic!!


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful set, CONGRATS!!!



It was so beautiful together; I couldn't help taking the first pics with the set.


----------



## jamidee

Aegis: I'd need to see them on. I pretty much hate the heel. And I feel like the toe opening is strange.


----------



## jenayb

*CONGRATS JAMI!!!!!​*

    
  
     ​


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> CONGRATS JAMI!!!!!



 your turn next!


----------



## amag520

jamidee said:


> Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue



I think it _looks_ like a "honkin" diamond because it is!! And it is gorgeous. Congrats!  Many many many happy years!


----------



## jamidee

amag520 said:


> I think it _looks_ like a "honkin" diamond because it is!! And it is gorgeous. Congrats!  Many many many happy years!



thank you!


----------



## jenayb

jamidee said:


> your turn next!



:tispy:


----------



## dhampir2005

jamidee said:


> .Excuse my nails... I need a manicure obviously. When I get nervous I bite them off and well I was nervous.... And This isn't my purchase ... Dbfs



UMMM OMG CONGRATS!!! Wishing you guys the best


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Thanks !!! I love it too!!!  I could stare at it for hours...




 Yup, you will. And eventually you will think your diamond is shrinking. Trust me--- you'll remember that I told you.


----------



## amd_tan

*HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU JAMI!! Xoxo*


----------



## nillacobain

Jemidee, contrats on getting engaged. The ring is stunning!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603288
> 
> 
> Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue



Holy smokes! HUGE congrats!


----------



## sally.m

skislope15 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on getting engaged. My only words of wisdom are to watch how you present new shoes, ive never gotten in trouble for buying shoes when ive showed them to dh wearing only the shoes, think pretty woman tie scene lol, it works!


 
Skislope - Ha, Im going to remember that!! Im in no doubt it will work!!

Congrats Jamidee, How exciting!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Yup, you will. And eventually you will think your diamond is shrinking. Trust me--- you'll remember that I told you.



That's when it's time for an upgrade :giggles:


----------



## jamidee

amd_tan said:
			
		

> HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU JAMI!! Xoxo



Thank you!!!


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Jemidee, contrats on getting engaged. The ring is stunning!



Ty!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603288
> 
> 
> Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue


 
holy moly!!! that is gorgeous!  congrats! 

i had to post my most recent purchase, my celine fluo pink mini luggage, i got her a few weeks ago and it's hands down my favorite bag, i LOVE it!  the color, style, everything.  anyone debating on a celine bag pull the trigger!!  the prices keep going up and up


----------



## jamidee

moshi_moshi said:


> holy moly!!! that is gorgeous!  congrats!
> 
> i had to post my most recent purchase, my celine fluo pink mini luggage, i got her a few weeks ago and it's hands down my favorite bag, i LOVE it!  the color, style, everything.  anyone debating on a celine bag pull the trigger!!  the prices keep going up and up


oh my god. Were you on the waiting list!?!? I want I want I want!!!!!


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:


> :tispy:


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamidee said:


> oh my god. Were you on the waiting list!?!? I want I want I want!!!!!


 
yup, i called around the minute i found out about it, which was actually months too late but i only ended up with it because my SA at the topanga ca nordstrom had a a client that ended up buying the bag abroad and didn't need the one she had on hold there.


----------



## jamidee

moshi_moshi said:


> yup, i called around the minute i found out about it, which was actually months too late but i only ended up with it because my SA at the topanga ca nordstrom had a a client that ended up buying the bag abroad and didn't need the one she had on hold there.


wow!! You got lucky!! I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous. It's my dream bag. I swear... I'd curl up into a ball and sleep in it every night if I could... hell, I'd live in it if I could bring my shoes with me. The woman who lived in a purse...


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamidee said:


> wow!! You got lucky!! I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous. It's my dream bag. I swear... I'd curl up into a ball and sleep in it every night if I could... hell, I'd live in it if I could bring my shoes with me. The woman who lived in a purse...


 
i'm so jealous of your gorgeous ring!!!  congrats again, it's so sparkly!!  

so have your decided on your wedding cls yet


----------



## jamidee

moshi_moshi said:


> i'm so jealous of your gorgeous ring!!!  congrats again, it's so sparkly!!
> 
> so have your decided on your wedding cls yet


Thank you! No, I haven't. Back when I was just a lurker in this forum...My mom took the plunge and bought me my first pair Christmas 2010 (boy, has it gone down heel from then!!!). She wanted them to be my wedding CLs. So, those will be my rehearsal shoes...I'm thinking. As for my ceremony shoes... I can't decide. Considering I've had EVERYTHING planned since I could walk, I should know what shoes I want by now. But, that's the hardest part! It's an excuse to take the plunge and spend $$$$$ so I want it to be something good. Right now I'm so obsessed with exotics that I even considered doing a blue croc . But, I'll probably go with my first non diy strass and get something blue or maybe wedding colors .... look what you did!! got me started talking about weddings! That's a big no-no. I could go on for hours!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamidee said:


> Thank you! No, I haven't. Back when I was just a lurker in this forum...My mom took the plunge and bought me my first pair Christmas 2010 (boy, has it gone down heel from then!!!). She wanted them to be my wedding CLs. So, those will be my rehearsal shoes...I'm thinking. As for my ceremony shoes... I can't decide. Considering I've had EVERYTHING planned since I could walk, I should know what shoes I want by now. But, that's the hardest part! It's an excuse to take the plunge and spend $$$$$ so I want it to be something good. Right now I'm so obsessed with exotics that I even considered doing a blue croc . But, I'll probably go with my first non diy strass and get something blue or maybe wedding colors .... look what you did!! got me started talking about weddings! That's a big no-no. I could go on for hours!


 

lol!!!  sorry i couldn't resist!  you have time to get everything perfect.  i can't wait to see what you pick, i'm sure they'll be amazing


----------



## jamidee

anyone know the retail price of a nano luggage tote? I guess I could mosy on over to the celine forum... because EYE SPY A PINK FLUO NANO!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jamidee said:


> anyone know the retail price of a nano luggage tote? I guess I could mosy on over to the celine forum... because EYE SPY A PINK FLUO NANO!!!


 
i think it is now $2k, it used to be $1650.....


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Thank you! No, I haven't. Back when I was just a lurker in this forum...My mom took the plunge and bought me my first pair Christmas 2010 (boy, has it gone down heel from then!!!). She wanted them to be my wedding CLs. So, those will be my rehearsal shoes...I'm thinking. As for my ceremony shoes... I can't decide. Considering I've had EVERYTHING planned since I could walk, I should know what shoes I want by now. But, that's the hardest part! It's an excuse to take the plunge and spend $$$$$ so I want it to be something good. Right now I'm so obsessed with exotics that I even considered doing a blue croc . But, I'll probably go with my first non diy strass and get something blue or maybe wedding colors .... look what you did!! got me started talking about weddings! That's a big no-no. I could go on for hours!





wait--were you the one who made that thread and thought about returning the shoes and we were all like "don't do it! reconsider!"/outkast/

i know this is blasphemous but MB makes beautiful wedding shoes IMO.  that's what i wore and i liked my shoes.


----------



## jamidee

moshi_moshi said:


> i think it is now $2k, it used to be $1650.....


ridic. How much did you mini cost?


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> wait--were you the one who made that thread and thought about returning the shoes and we were all like "don't do it! reconsider!"/outkast/
> 
> i know this is blasphemous but MB makes beautiful wedding shoes IMO.  that's what i wore and i liked my shoes.


:lolots: yeapppp. twas me. I still have them now. They will just be my second pair. He does... I've always wanted the blue ones from sex and the city with the jewel on the toe area... Don't know the style name.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:


> wait--were you the one who made that thread and thought about returning the shoes and we were all like "don't do it! reconsider!"/outkast/
> 
> i know this is blasphemous but MB makes beautiful wedding shoes IMO.  that's what i wore and i liked my shoes.


:lolots: wow! I have shoes on the brain so much that I put "down heel" instead of "down hill" I guess it works, but there was definitely no pun intended...


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> :lolots: wow! I have shoes on the brain so much that I put "down heel" instead of "down hill" I guess it works, but there was definitely no pun intended...



i never payed attention to the OP...

the Hangisi...yeah I really wanted those too...but i didn't want to wear 5 inch heels and my dh is 5'10 and i'm 5'4 on a good day and i didn't want to be the same height on the wedding day and i wanted to be comfy and run around.  you spend a lot of time on your feet on your wedding day.

he also makes the Twilight wedding shoes which are beautiful. there is a thread about them in the general shoe section--The Swan Shoe. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...7&itemId=prod144400017&parentId=&cmCat=search


i wore his d'orsay pump with crystal accents in bright pink.  my wedding colors were pink [with a hint of green], black, and white


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i never payed attention to the OP...
> 
> the Hangisi...yeah I really wanted those too...but i didn't want to wear 5 inch heels and my dh is 5'10 and i'm 5'4 on a good day and i didn't want to be the same height on the wedding day and i wanted to be comfy and run around.  you spend a lot of time on your feet on your wedding day.
> 
> he also makes the Twilight wedding shoes which are beautiful. there is a thread about them in the general shoe section--The Swan Shoe. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dswan%252Bshoe%2526_requestid%253D12131&eItemId=prod144400017&itemId=prod144400017&parentId=&cmCat=search
> 
> i wore his d'orsay pump with crystal accents in bright pink.  my wedding colors were pink [with a hint of green], black, and white



Your Wedding colors were your sorority colors. That's cute! I need a lower heel as well. I'm 5'7.5 and Louisiana men aren't tall... So he's 5'11 on a good day.


----------



## AEGIS

jamidee said:


> Your Wedding colors were your sorority colors. That's cute! I need a lower heel as well. I'm 5'7.5 and Louisiana men aren't tall... So he's 5'11 on a good day.



well yeah

my dh's favorite color is green and i said "if there is green in this wedding then we MUST have pink"

even though we didn't use a lot of green, it was mainly fuschia, black and white.  i had a consult done with stylist and she said bright pink was one my colors and that i should use it on my wedding day so that i could look great against everything...and since it was about me.....that's what we went with  i think my wedding shoes are in my profile pic


----------



## l.a_girl19

moshi_moshi said:


> holy moly!!! that is gorgeous!  congrats!
> 
> i had to post my most recent purchase, my celine fluo pink mini luggage, i got her a few weeks ago and it's hands down my favorite bag, i LOVE it!  the color, style, everything.  anyone debating on a celine bag pull the trigger!!  the prices keep going up and up



TDF!!!!


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> well yeah
> 
> my dh's favorite color is green and i said "if there is green in this wedding then we MUST have pink"
> 
> even though we didn't use a lot of green, it was mainly fuschia, black and white.  i had a consult done with stylist and she said bright pink was one my colors and that i should use it on my wedding day so that i could look great against everything...and since it was about me.....that's what we went with  i think my wedding shoes are in my profile pic



Ohhh I like! I think rb is one of my colors that and red, but neither would make good wedding colors IMO. But damnit I want to look good against everything!!!!   I go back and forth on color combos. I've loved purples for a while now, though. 

Green is my fav color too  even though it looks horrible with my skin tone.


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> well yeah
> 
> my dh's favorite color is green and i said "if there is green in this wedding then we MUST have pink"
> 
> even though we didn't use a lot of green, it was mainly fuschia, black and white.  i had a consult done with stylist and she said bright pink was one my colors and that i should use it on my wedding day so that i could look great against everything...and since it was about me.....that's what we went with  i think my wedding shoes are in my profile pic



We need a subforum for wedding fun... Where we post our decor, dress, shoes...etc. that would be fantastic.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Thanks !!! I love it too!!!  I could stare at it for hours...





moshi_moshi said:


> holy moly!!! that is gorgeous!  congrats!
> 
> i had to post my most recent purchase, my celine fluo pink mini luggage, i got her a few weeks ago and it's hands down my favorite bag, i LOVE it!  the color, style, everything.  anyone debating on a celine bag pull the trigger!!  the prices keep going up and up





  LOVE!!!  Yayyy, another one to admire!! I have been droolong over Sammi's lately.


----------



## moshi_moshi

l.a_girl19 said:


> TDF!!!!


 


dbeth said:


> LOVE!!! Yayyy, another one to admire!! I have been droolong over Sammi's lately.


 
thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

I finally received my Marshall Class 5 Amplifier! I waited nearly a month. This is the limited edition red version What an amazing sound


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:
			
		

> Thank you! No, I haven't. Back when I was just a lurker in this forum...My mom took the plunge and bought me my first pair Christmas 2010 (boy, has it gone down heel from then!!!). She wanted them to be my wedding CLs. So, those will be my rehearsal shoes...I'm thinking. As for my ceremony shoes... I can't decide. Considering I've had EVERYTHING planned since I could walk, I should know what shoes I want by now. But, that's the hardest part! It's an excuse to take the plunge and spend $$$$$ so I want it to be something good. Right now I'm so obsessed with exotics that I even considered doing a blue croc . But, I'll probably go with my first non diy strass and get something blue or maybe wedding colors .... look what you did!! got me started talking about weddings! That's a big no-no. I could go on for hours!



But we love wedding talk! Digress digress tigress!


----------



## AEGIS

i bought soo much stuff today..bad me. i got a lime green helmut lang tank, an electric pink bcbg blouse [brights seem so IN this summer], a bcbg shop with a cool knot in the back, and 2 dvf dresses and some cardigans for the DH.  i like when i come home and he is willing to be a mannequin


----------



## GrRoxy

Ive got a little carried away in London recently :roll eyes:

First Prada heels





Prada wedges





Red Valentino jacket 





Burberry Prorsum high-waisted skirt (I've been searching for something like that for so long)





Burberry London coat


----------



## foosy

jamidee said:


> Dbf is now df
> 
> This also means less cls... He HATES my shoe and bag obsession. I already have to hide purchases from him so we don't quasi fight and we don't live together... Such a bummer he couldn't be one of those amaze balls guys tht buys cls for their gfs.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats Jamidee!!!! He is definitely a lucky guy!
Even if he won't buy you CL's, I'm sure there are other good things about him; otherwise you would not have gotten engaged. My only recommendation is don't lose your style, don't lose yourself and the things you like - after all, he proposed you the way you are...


----------



## dbeth

GrRoxy said:


> Ive got a little carried away in London recently :roll eyes:
> 
> First Prada heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Valentino jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Prorsum high-waisted skirt (I've been searching for something like that for so long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London coat




Wow-- that Burberry coat!!!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

GrRoxy said:


> Ive got a little carried away in London recently :roll eyes:
> 
> First Prada heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Valentino jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Prorsum high-waisted skirt (I've been searching for something like that for so long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London coat




LOVE that coat!


----------



## GrRoxy

dbeth said:


> Wow-- that Burberry coat!!!!!



Thank you!! I love that there are many ways to close it so it might look different 



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> LOVE that coat!



Thank you! I love the quote in your signature


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

GrRoxy said:


> Thank you!! I love that there are many ways to close it so it might look different
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love the quote in your signature



 comes in handy


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> Ohhh I like! *I think rb* is one of my colors that and red, but neither would make good wedding colors IMO. But damnit I want to look good against everything!!!!  I go back and forth on color combos. I've loved purples for a while now, though.
> 
> Green is my fav color too  even though it looks horrible with my skin tone.


 


jamidee said:


> *We need a subforum for wedding fun*... Where we post our decor, dress, shoes...etc. that would be fantastic.


 
RB is one of my fav colors - as well as one of my wedding colors. DH didn't want anything too girly (pinks, purples, etc) so I went with rb, yellow and white. I wore my rb leather NS 120s. 

A couple of threads here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/cl-girls-wedding-chat-thread-484919.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/chatter-box/wedding-talk-pt-2-a-557858.html


----------



## FlipDiver

Picked up my new car!


----------



## l.a_girl19

FlipDiver said:


> Picked up my new car!



 Gorgeous car! Congrats!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

GrRoxy said:


> Ive got a little carried away in London recently :roll eyes:
> 
> First Prada heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Valentino jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Prorsum high-waisted skirt (I've been searching for something like that for so long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London coat



Wow! I love them all! Especially the Burberry coat


----------



## jamidee

FlipDiver said:
			
		

> Picked up my new car!



Nice!!!! You're goin to look hot driving that!


----------



## Elsie87

Flip: Very nice! 


Ray-Ban aviators:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FlipDiver said:


> Picked up my new car!



You're going to be the hottest thing in town stepping out of that in your CLs!


----------



## AEGIS

FlipDiver said:


> Picked up my new car!




pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

Elsie87 said:


> Flip: Very nice!
> 
> 
> Ray-Ban aviators:





classic!!


----------



## beagly911

FlipDiver said:


> Picked up my new car!


 OMG...great car!!!  Enjoy your drive!!!


----------



## beagly911

Elsie87 said:


> Flip: Very nice!
> 
> 
> Ray-Ban aviators:


Enjoy your aviators...love the leopard with them!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Aegis* & *beagly*:


----------



## l.a_girl19

Elsie87 said:


> Flip: Very nice!
> 
> 
> Ray-Ban aviators:



These sunglasses are timeless! I love them! They look fantastic on you


----------



## sammix3

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603288
> 
> 
> Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue



Wow I totally missed this.. but CONGRATS BABE!!!  That is one gorgeous ring!!

My DBF is lucky cuz I got some tiny fingers and hands lol.  So a 1 carat will be like 1.5-2.  I just want my darn ring lol


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Wow I totally missed this.. but CONGRATS BABE!!!  That is one gorgeous ring!!
> 
> My DBF is lucky cuz I got some tiny fingers and hands lol.  So a 1 carat will be like 1.5-2.  I just want my darn ring lol




  my dh told his friend the same thing about me


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1603288
> 
> 
> Close up pic ... The lighting makes it look blue but it's a big honkin diamond!!!!  very non blue



Wow! Huge congrats jami!! And the ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## laleeza

I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why 
My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin


----------



## skislope15

laleeza said:


> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^  Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> my dh told his friend the same thing about me



Hahahha!!!!!  What ring size are you?


----------



## beagly911

laleeza said:


> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin


 Beautiful, the color is TDF!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

laleeza said:


> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin




OMG!!! 

That's gorgeous. I love it. Huge congrats!!!


----------



## laleeza

skislope15 said:


> Gorgeous!!!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^  Gorgeous! Congrats!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful, the color is TDF!!!





BagsR4Me said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> That's gorgeous. I love it. Huge congrats!!!



Thank you ladies!!  I never thought this day would come!


----------



## Hermescrazed

Congrats ladies. Such beautiful purchases.


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Hahahha!!!!!  What ring size are you?





u know i have no idea! and i asked my dh and he said he doesn't remember. i guess he's put that ring purchase out of his mind


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin





ok so i posted and then was just scrolling quickly...i saw a flash of blue and STOPPED! and then i legit said "holy sh*t!!!"

it's soooo pretty!!! congratulations! i thought i didn't like birkins but omg i LOVE it.  looks like a perfect match with blue mago


----------



## beagly911

I just purchased my first "higher end" purse...I've been bitten! ok, its not high end but its a step up from my usual Fossil bag!


----------



## Doglover1610

What did you get?


----------



## beagly911

Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter in Raspberry!!


----------



## laleeza

AEGIS said:


> ok so i posted and then was just scrolling quickly...i saw a flash of blue and STOPPED! and then i legit said "holy sh*t!!!"
> 
> it's soooo pretty!!! congratulations! i thought i didn't like birkins but omg i LOVE it.  looks like a perfect match with blue mago



 thanks sweets! I love her so much! I don't have the magos 
Maybe I'll have to try to find a pair


----------



## laleeza

beagly911 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter in Raspberry!!



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Jönathan

l.a_girl19 said:


> I finally received my Marshall Class 5 Amplifier! I waited nearly a month. This is the limited edition red version What an amazing sound



Such a great little amp!! The red covering is killer!


----------



## AEGIS

laleeza said:


> thanks sweets! I love her so much! I don't have the magos
> Maybe I'll have to try to find a pair




 im just sayin'


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter in Raspberry!!




congrats!


----------



## airina666

My first jimmy choos 

http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/my-28th-birthday-present-my-first-jc-733076.html#post21100340


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jönathan;21099120 said:
			
		

> Such a great little amp!! The red covering is killer!



Thank you *J*! I really love it in this color! I wanted the black but the wait for that one was going to be another month. I am happy with the red though. Love the white and gold lettering!


----------



## jamidee

laleeza said:
			
		

> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin



Oh my


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> ok so i posted and then was just scrolling quickly...i saw a flash of blue and STOPPED! and then i legit said "holy sh*t!!!"
> 
> it's soooo pretty!!! congratulations! i thought i didn't like birkins but omg i LOVE it.  looks like a perfect match with blue mago



I need some blue mago in my life...


----------



## NANI1972

Here is my new Michele White Ceramic Rose Gold Diamond Jetway Watch!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

jamidee said:


> .Excuse my nails... I need a manicure obviously. When I get nervous I bite them off and well I was nervous.... And This isn't my purchase ... Dbfs




my gosh this is what happens when you close your 'puter for a weekend-congrats Jami! that rock is huge! So happy for you


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

laleeza said:


> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin



the color is so bright! I bet it looks even better in person! love it! congrats!



FlipDiver said:


> Picked up my new car!



awesome whip flip!



moshi_moshi said:


> holy moly!!! that is gorgeous!  congrats!
> 
> i had to post my most recent purchase, my celine fluo pink mini luggage, i got her a few weeks ago and it's hands down my favorite bag, i LOVE it!  the color, style, everything.  anyone debating on a celine bag pull the trigger!!  the prices keep going up and up



that's beautiful! and yes about the price increase! sux sux sux! but that's everything right now unfortunately! congrats on an amazing bag!


----------



## moshi_moshi

laleeza said:


> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin


 
OH EM GEEEEE!!!!  gorgeous!!!  congrats on such a beauty!!



NANI1972 said:


> Here is my new Michele White Ceramic Rose Gold Diamond Jetway Watch!


 
oohh i love the gold hardwear!!  i love michele watches they're priced so reasonably and hold up so well.  i have a csx-36 day and a sport sail and i love them both.  congrats it looks gorgeous on you!



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> that's beautiful! and yes about the price increase! sux sux sux! but that's everything right now unfortunately! congrats on an amazing bag!


 
thank you!!! 

i know, EVERYTHING is increasing, it sucks


----------



## laleeza

NANI1972 said:


> Here is my new Michele White Ceramic Rose Gold Diamond Jetway Watch!



Omg! Gorgeous!! I'm so jealous! Wear it in good health!


----------



## laleeza

jamidee said:


> Oh my





ChocoAvantGarde said:


> the color is so bright! I bet it looks even better in person! love it! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome whip flip!
> 
> 
> 
> that's beautiful! and yes about the price increase! sux sux sux! but that's everything right now unfortunately! congrats on an amazing bag!





moshi_moshi said:


> OH EM GEEEEE!!!!  gorgeous!!!  congrats on such a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> oohh i love the gold hardwear!!  i love michele watches they're priced so reasonably and hold up so well.  i have a csx-36 day and a sport sail and i love them both.  congrats it looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> i know, EVERYTHING is increasing, it sucks



Thanks so much! I don't feel worthy of her


----------



## NANI1972

laleeza said:


> Omg! Gorgeous!! I'm so jealous! Wear it in good health!


Thanks, you have no need to be jealous bc your new Burkin is amazing, beautiful color!


moshi_moshi said:


> OH EM GEEEEE!!!!  gorgeous!!!  congrats on such a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> oohh i love the gold hardwear!!  i love michele watches they're priced so reasonably and hold up so well.  i have a csx-36 day and a sport sail and i love them both.  congrats it looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> i know, EVERYTHING is increasing, it sucks



It's my first Michele watch and i must say i am very pleased with it!


----------



## AEGIS

i want to participate in the neon bag trend and colorblock but i did not want to invest a lot into it since I know I will be over it pretty soon.  found this bag at TJMAXX on clearance for $20! woot! online it's selling for $108-$165.  I plan on wearing it as a clutch though. Brand is 'Girls We Hated in High School.'


----------



## dbeth

laleeza said:


> I've been laying low for awhile and trying to be good. Maybe this will explain why
> My new love - blue jean 35cm birkin



Oh dear lord    AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NANI1972 said:


> Here is my new Michele White Ceramic Rose Gold Diamond Jetway Watch!



That is so pretty Nani----I have always wanted a Michelle watch!



FlipDiver said:


> Picked up my new car!



Lovely 



AEGIS said:


> i want to participate in the neon bag trend and colorblock but i did not want to invest a lot into it since I know I will be over it pretty soon.  found this bag at TJMAXX on clearance for $20! woot! online it's selling for $108-$165.  I plan on wearing it as a clutch though. Brand is 'Girls We Hated in High School.'



I am liking the neon colors as well! Especially the pink & orange.


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> i want to participate in the neon bag trend and colorblock but i did not want to invest a lot into it since I know I will be over it pretty soon. found this bag at TJMAXX on clearance for $20! woot! online it's selling for $108-$165. I plan on wearing it as a clutch though. Brand is 'Girls We Hated in High School.'


 
cute! I especially love the brand name ... pretty sure I've been on both sides of that one!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks, you have no need to be jealous bc your new Burkin is amazing, beautiful color!
> 
> 
> It's my first Michele watch and i must say i am very pleased with it!


 
won't be your last 

check your local TJ's and nordstrom racks... i got my black diamond sport sail at nordstrom rack for over 50% off!


----------



## dbeth

WOW--just recieved my crystal G. Zanotti's----I about died when I opened the box. I'll take pics today when my baby goes down for her nap!!


----------



## dbeth

Here are pics of my G. Zanotti crystal/satin pumps. These are soooo amazing! LOVE them!  Got them at Barneys.com recently for $519, down from $1,300. My first strassed pair of shoes!!!  I am quite amazed at how comfortable they are---did not expect any comfort what so ever. I also thought they would be hard to walk in.

What do you guys think?? Ankle strap or no strap?? You can wear them either way, the little loop in the back is small and you can tuck it in...........I usually don't like ankle straps, but on these they look so sexy, so I am thinking wear them with it.


----------



## r6girl2005

Wow, !!! I like them with the ankle strap, so elegant looking . Congrats!!!



dbeth said:


> Here are pics of my G. Zanotti crystal/satin pumps. These are soooo amazing! LOVE them!  Got them at Barneys.com recently for $519, down from $1,300. My first strassed pair of shoes!!!  I am quite amazed at how comfortable they are---did not expect any comfort what so ever. I also thought they would be hard to walk in.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Ankle strap or no strap?? You can wear them either way, the little loop in the back is small and you can tuck it in...........I usually don't like ankle straps, but on these they look so sexy, so I am thinking wear them with it.


----------



## amag520

dbeth said:


> WOW--just recieved my crystal G. Zanotti's----I about died when I opened the box. I'll take pics today when my baby goes down for her nap!!



Oooh. I've been loving everyone's shiny/rhinestoned/glittery shoes today...And these are no exception. Beautiful!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Here are pics of my G. Zanotti crystal/satin pumps. These are soooo amazing! LOVE them!  Got them at Barneys.com recently for $519, down from $1,300. My first strassed pair of shoes!!!  I am quite amazed at how comfortable they are---did not expect any comfort what so ever. I also thought they would be hard to walk in.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Ankle strap or no strap?? You can wear them either way, the little loop in the back is small and you can tuck it in...........I usually don't like ankle straps, but on these they look so sexy, so I am thinking wear them with it.





i was eyeing these! they look great on you!


----------



## dbeth

r6girl2005 said:


> Wow, !!! I like them with the ankle strap, so elegant looking . Congrats!!!



Thanks r6!! I can't wait to wear them. Already planning my outfit.




amag520 said:


> Oooh. I've been loving everyone's shiny/rhinestoned/glittery shoes today...And these are no exception. Beautiful!!



Thank you amag!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i was eyeing these! they look great on you!




Thanks Aegis--- I was watching them for awhile, but they were higher. And then they were marked down again & I pounced. They are sooooo much more stunning IRL. The stock pics are just terrible.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Here are pics of my G. Zanotti crystal/satin pumps. These are soooo amazing! LOVE them!  Got them at Barneys.com recently for $519, down from $1,300. My first strassed pair of shoes!!!  I am quite amazed at how comfortable they are---did not expect any comfort what so ever. I also thought they would be hard to walk in.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Ankle strap or no strap?? You can wear them either way, the little loop in the back is small and you can tuck it in...........I usually don't like ankle straps, but on these they look so sexy, so I am thinking wear them with it.


 
WOW, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Here are pics of my G. Zanotti crystal/satin pumps. These are soooo amazing! LOVE them!  Got them at Barneys.com recently for $519, down from $1,300. My first strassed pair of shoes!!!  I am quite amazed at how comfortable they are---did not expect any comfort what so ever. I also thought they would be hard to walk in.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Ankle strap or no strap?? You can wear them either way, the little loop in the back is small and you can tuck it in...........I usually don't like ankle straps, but on these they look so sexy, so I am thinking wear them with it.



Wow!

They're gorgeous and they look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> i want to participate in the neon bag trend and colorblock but i did not want to invest a lot into it since I know I will be over it pretty soon.  found this bag at TJMAXX on clearance for $20! woot! online it's selling for $108-$165.  I plan on wearing it as a clutch though. Brand is 'Girls We Hated in High School.'



so fun! I was contemplating, but the only ones I've seen online are a bit high to jump on a trend wagon. I'm on the hunt...maybe I'll hit up Loehmann's this weekend!



dbeth said:


> Here are pics of my G. Zanotti crystal/satin pumps. These are soooo amazing! LOVE them!  Got them at Barneys.com recently for $519, down from $1,300. My first strassed pair of shoes!!!  I am quite amazed at how comfortable they are---did not expect any comfort what so ever. I also thought they would be hard to walk in.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Ankle strap or no strap?? You can wear them either way, the little loop in the back is small and you can tuck it in...........I usually don't like ankle straps, but on these they look so sexy, so I am thinking wear them with it.




omg I love these on you! I definitely say strap, they make your calves look really slim but nice and defined. But it's good to be versatile because some looks you might not want to do the strap. 

Excellent find-I'm living vicariously through you and everyone else at this point. I tapped out of the sale ring extra early this go 'round. Come SS12-I'm on it. I'm training for my "phone tone" as we speak...so these SAs know I'm not playing with them and I can get some damn shoes! lol


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> WOW, those are gorgeous!


Thanks Beagly!   They really are.




			
				Jönathan;21117362 said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> They're gorgeous and they look absolutely stunning on you!



Thanks Jonathon dear!!  Can't wait to wear them! 



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> so fun! I was contemplating, but the only ones I've seen online are a bit high to jump on a trend wagon. I'm on the hunt...maybe I'll hit up Loehmann's this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg I love these on you! I definitely say strap, they make your calves look really slim but nice and defined. But it's good to be versatile because some looks you might not want to do the strap.
> 
> Excellent find-I'm living vicariously through you and everyone else at this point. I tapped out of the sale ring extra early this go 'round. Come SS12-I'm on it. I'm training for my "phone tone" as we speak...so these SAs know I'm not playing with them and I can get some damn shoes! lol



Thanks Choco---yeah, I made my mind up, with the strap!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Another McQ scarf


----------



## amag520

Well, I didn't think I could "cheat" on CLs...but I did.  

I bit the bullet and bought my first pair of Manolos, flats though to I can take a brake from teetering on my Bibi's. hehe.  Of course they will soon be on transition to me, but I had to share....I hope they fit!! I have no idea how they size compared to CL's... especially since they are another Euorpean shoe. I had little time to decide though, those online auctions go fast:
http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00010456017300000000&p=MOO01387

Notice the link is "Louboutin's and more"....


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks Beagly!   They really are.
> 
> Thanks Jonathon dear!!  Can't wait to wear them!
> 
> Thanks Choco---yeah, I made my mind up, with the strap!!



I love!! Now I ned some outfit pics


----------



## wannaprada

jamidee said:
			
		

> .Excuse my nails... I need a manicure obviously. When I get nervous I bite them off and well I was nervous.... And This isn't my purchase ... Dbfs



OMG! Congrats!! It's been a few months since I've been here and look what I missed! What a beautiful ring! So happy for you!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm literally months behind in this thread but congrats to all the gorgeous purchases, cars and all!  Since going CL crazy during sale season, I've been on a self-applied ban. Well, I did just buy a cute Marc Jacobs patent leather iPad case??  And oh, I ordered a pair of Manolo's the other day, although that doesn't count because my b-day is next week. But besides that, I've been good!


----------



## wannaprada

Oh wait! I don't think I posted these Miu Miu shoes that I got recently or these Guisepps which  I got for like $60 at a Barney's Outlet. I usually don't like showing my toes, but for the price, I couldn't resist! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Oh wait! I don't think I posted these Miu Miu shoes that I got recently or these Guisepps which  I got for like $60 at a Barney's Outlet. I usually don't like showing my toes, but for the price, I couldn't resist! Thanks for letting me share!




your toes are fine! great prices!


----------



## dbeth

r6girl2005 said:


> Another McQ scarf



I love your McQueen scarfs!!! I am hoping to get one soon!




amag520 said:


> Well, I didn't think I could "cheat" on CLs...but I did.
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought my first pair of Manolos, flats though to I can take a brake from teetering on my Bibi's. hehe.  Of course they will soon be on transition to me, but I had to share....I hope they fit!! I have no idea how they size compared to CL's... especially since they are another Euorpean shoe. I had little time to decide though, those online auctions go fast:
> http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00010456017300000000&p=MOO01387
> 
> Notice the link is "Louboutin's and more"....



Not working---just takes you to the homepage.  I admire those who have slim feet to wear flats----mine look like huge boats, so I don't wear them.



jamidee said:


> I love!! Now I ned some outfit pics



THanks Jami!  I was planning to wear them this weekend, but one of my hubby's friends that he went to college with is in town and we are going to to a low key barbeque place.  NOT a place to wear these strassed shoes----kindof bummed.



wannaprada said:


> Oh wait! I don't think I posted these Miu Miu shoes that I got recently or these Guisepps which  I got for like $60 at a Barney's Outlet. I usually don't like showing my toes, but for the price, I couldn't resist! Thanks for letting me share!



I love G. Zanotti!! And fab price wanna! I tried the satin slides on last week at Nordstrom Rack, they are cute---but they were to small.


----------



## sofaa

My new Isabel Marant Willow Sneakers... I LOVE THEMM!!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sofaa said:
			
		

> My new Isabel Marant Willow Sneakers... I LOVE THEMM!!!!



I love them too! Love the way u have them styled! I've never seen them in person, how much taller does the platform make u really?

Congrats, they're awesome!


----------



## sofaa

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love them too! Love the way u have them styled! I've never seen them in person, how much taller does the platform make u really?
> 
> Congrats, they're awesome!




They're fab in person!!! The platform for the Willow is about 3 inches (shorter in the older models like the Beckett I believe), but it honestly doesn't feel like you're wearing wedges.. soo comfortable


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

sofaa said:
			
		

> my new isabel marant willow sneakers... I love themm!!!!



so jelly!


----------



## Star86doll

sofaa said:


> My new Isabel Marant Willow Sneakers... I LOVE THEMM!!!!



OMG!! I seriously love them, where did you get them?! I tried to find them for a while!! they look really great on you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> Another McQ scarf



those colors are really nice on you *R6*


----------



## 05_sincere

Love all the new additions ladies....Here is a pictures of my new additions for this week...
Michael Kors - Red Grommet Hamilton
Brian Atwood Kinsey - Leopard Pony Print
Brian Atwood - Fuxia Banshee
Sam Edelman - Wickley


----------



## sofaa

Star86doll said:


> OMG!! I seriously love them, where did you get them?! I tried to find them for a while!! they look really great on you



This colorway was available on LaGarconne.com, but I missed out on them.. so I waited and waited, until I managed to find them on eBay in my size!! I paid $950 though.. but this was the only colorway I wanted!! Definitely worth the splurge


----------



## maggiesze1

Here's my Balenciaga Sorbet Flat Handle Clutch!!

Revealed here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-sweet-strawberry-reveal-734054.html


----------



## beagly911

My first purse purchase, Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter.  I think there will be more bags in my future!


----------



## dbeth

05_sincere said:


> Love all the new additions ladies....Here is a pictures of my new additions for this week...
> Michael Kors - Red Grommet Hamilton
> Brian Atwood Kinsey - Leopard Pony Print
> Brian Atwood - Fuxia Banshee
> Sam Edelman - Wickley




Love the BA fuxia Banshee!! The color is gorgeous against the studs. And your MK bag-- hot!!




maggiesze1 said:


> Here's my Balenciaga Sorbet Flat Handle Clutch!!
> 
> Revealed here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-sweet-strawberry-reveal-734054.html



Very pretty-- perfect for spring/summer!




beagly911 said:


> My first purse purchase, Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter.  I think there will be more bags in my future!



Congrats Beagly!!! Gorgeous color!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Love the BA fuxia Banshee!! The color is gorgeous against the studs. And your MK bag-- hot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty-- perfect for spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Beagly!!! Gorgeous color!!


Thanks dbeth, I got my purse changed over this morning, its terrific!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Thanks dbeth, I got my purse changed over this morning, its terrific!



You done it Beagly---you broke the seal on handbags. You will never go back.  Marc Jacobs was the one who did me in---before that it was Coach, but I didn't really buy that many at the time. I remember several years ago I wouldn't pay over $25 for a purse and $75 for shoes.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My first purse purchase, Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter.  I think there will be more bags in my future!



She's so "berry" lovely... :lolots: what a beautiful
Colour!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> You done it Beagly---you broke the seal on handbags. You will never go back. Marc Jacobs was the one who did me in---before that it was Coach, but I didn't really buy that many at the time. I remember several years ago I wouldn't pay over $25 for a purse and $75 for shoes.


haha, that was me too until last June when I bought my first pair of CL's!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> She's so "berry" lovely... :lolots: what a beautiful
> Colour!


 Thank you Loubiwhirl, she is a beautiful color!


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> Love all the new additions ladies....Here is a pictures of my new additions for this week...
> Michael Kors - Red Grommet Hamilton
> Brian Atwood Kinsey - Leopard Pony Print
> Brian Atwood - Fuxia Banshee
> Sam Edelman - Wickley


 What great additions!  I love the MK!!


----------



## archygirl

Great purchases!
I found this St. John dress to wear for my upcoming talk at the UN, it matches a pair of CHANEL pumps I have, but would you recommend CLs instead?


----------



## jamidee

archygirl said:
			
		

> Great purchases!
> I found this St. John dress to wear for my upcoming talk at the UN, it matches a pair of CHANEL pumps I have, but would you recommend CLs instead?



I think nude would be pretty.


----------



## wannaprada

archygirl said:
			
		

> Great purchases!
> I found this St. John dress to wear for my upcoming talk at the UN, it matches a pair of CHANEL pumps I have, but would you recommend CLs instead?



I wouldn't go with the Chanel pumps but instead would go with either a nude or black pump. Love the dress!


----------



## wannaprada

amag520 said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't think I could "cheat" on CLs...but I did.
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought my first pair of Manolos, flats though to I can take a brake from teetering on my Bibi's. hehe.  Of course they will soon be on transition to me, but I had to share....I hope they fit!! I have no idea how they size compared to CL's... especially since they are another Euorpean shoe. I had little time to decide though, those online auctions go fast:
> http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00010456017300000000&p=MOO01387
> 
> Notice the link is "Louboutin's and more"....



I love Manolo's and own several pairs. They are so classic, comfortable and sexy at the same time. Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> I love your McQueen scarfs!!! I am hoping to get one soon!
> 
> Not working---just takes you to the homepage.  I admire those who have slim feet to wear flats----mine look like huge boats, so I don't wear them.
> 
> THanks Jami!  I was planning to wear them this weekend, but one of my hubby's friends that he went to college with is in town and we are going to to a low key barbeque place.  NOT a place to wear these strassed shoes----kindof bummed.
> 
> I love G. Zanotti!! And fab price wanna! I tried the satin slides on last week at Nordstrom Rack, they are cute---but they were to small.



Thanks Dbeth and LOVE your Zanotti!!!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Dbeth and LOVE your Zanotti!!!



Thanks doll!!  Can't wait to wear them!




archygirl said:


> Great purchases!
> I found this St. John dress to wear for my upcoming talk at the UN, it matches a pair of CHANEL pumps I have, but would you recommend CLs instead?



Very pretty dress!  I think an all nude or black shoe would go best with it.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> My first purse purchase, Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter.  I think there will be more bags in my future!



lovely beagly!!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

dbeth said:
			
		

> Love the BA fuxia Banshee!! The color is gorgeous against the studs. And your MK bag-- hot!!
> 
> Very pretty-- perfect for spring/summer!
> 
> Congrats Beagly!!! Gorgeous color!!



Thanks dbeth I can't wait to wear those fuxia BA's. I love the pop of colored shoes.


----------



## 05_sincere

beagly911 said:
			
		

> What great additions!  I love the MK!!



Beagly I'm addicted to MK he is my fav.
Love his clothes, shoes, watches, and handbags.


----------



## moshi_moshi

05_sincere said:


> Love all the new additions ladies....Here is a pictures of my new additions for this week...
> Michael Kors - Red Grommet Hamilton
> Brian Atwood Kinsey - Leopard Pony Print
> Brian Atwood - Fuxia Banshee
> Sam Edelman - Wickley


 
i am loving those BA banshees!!  where did you find them!?


----------



## 05_sincere

moshi_moshi said:


> i am loving those BA banshees!!  where did you find them!?



I purchased these from the The Room in Canada.


----------



## wannaprada

A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!




LOVE blue shoes!!!!!!!!!! The color is gorgeous wanna!


----------



## soleilbrun

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!


 
A lovely birthday blue! Happy birthday


----------



## samina

wannaprada said:
			
		

> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!



Happy birthday!! Love the blue x


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!


 

 the perfect shade of cobalt! and so wearable- great choice Birthday fairy.


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!



Love the vibrant color!


----------



## maggiesze1

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!


 Beautiful!!!  The blue is incredible!


----------



## chloe speaks

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!



the blue is soooo vivid! congrats


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> LOVE blue shoes!!!!!!!!!! The color is gorgeous wanna!






			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> A lovely birthday blue! Happy birthday






			
				samina said:
			
		

> Happy birthday!! Love the blue x






			
				Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> the perfect shade of cobalt! and so wearable- great choice Birthday fairy.






			
				needloub said:
			
		

> Love the vibrant color!






			
				maggiesze1 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous color!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!  The blue is incredible!






			
				chloe speaks said:
			
		

> the blue is soooo vivid! congrats



Thank you everyone! I cannot wait to wear them!!


----------



## skislope15

I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I WANT ONE!


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....


Oh the little princess with love it!!


----------



## maggiesze1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I WANT ONE!



Me too!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Wanna those are soooo pretty! Happy bday


----------



## wannaprada

skislope15 said:
			
		

> I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....



I think my 5yr old daughter would pass out if I got her that bed! It's beautiful!




			
				mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Wanna those are soooo pretty! Happy bday



Thank you!! I don't recall being so in awe of a shoe since receiving my coral/red suede YSL Tribtoo!  I am so loving suede pumps right now!


----------



## laleeza

wannaprada said:


> A little birthday present from me to me. My Manolo Blahnik BB in blue suede! LOVE THEM!!



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## laleeza

skislope15 said:


> I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....



That is just too cute!!


----------



## dbeth

skislope15 said:


> I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....



Oh I love this!! Just darling. I love little girl stuff--- so fun to buy for. I have two girls.


----------



## nillacobain

skislope15 said:


> I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I WANT ONE!


 
Mee too


----------



## amag520

Ooh my first pair of Manolo Blahniks came in today!!!  First expensive shoe that isn't a pointe shoe(when I used to dance I used pay a pretty penny!) or a Louboutin.  I'm calling them a work shoe since they are flat but I can't help but wear them out tonight

I got them off the consignment site therealreal.com  
Not sure the actual name but they are silk flats 





Edit: Sorry photos are so large, wasn't sure how to resize!


----------



## soleilbrun

skislope15 said:


> I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....


 When's the sleepover?


----------



## jamidee

skislope15 said:
			
		

> I just bought this in the full size version for my little girl, i think im more excited for it then ive been for anything lately, my little princess is going to lose it when she sees her new disney carriage bed....



This is so adorable!


----------



## mishybelle

Excuse my excitement, but my Tabitha Simmons Bailee leopard sandals arrived today! They are so lovely and so comfy! I can't recommend them enough! I want more!

I got them off NM's midday dash. They are TTS and the heel is around 125mm.


----------



## mishybelle

^orig price $1345, but I got them for $470 (don't know why the site says $605 now)


----------



## dbeth

amag520 said:


> Ooh my first pair of Manolo Blahniks came in today!!!  First expensive shoe that isn't a pointe shoe(when I used to dance I used pay a pretty penny!) or a Louboutin.  I'm calling them a work shoe since they are flat but I can't help but wear them out tonight
> 
> I got them off the consignment site therealreal.com
> Not sure the actual name but they are silk flats
> 
> View attachment 1622975
> View attachment 1622981
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry photos are so large, wasn't sure how to resize!



Those are sooo pretty. Congrats! I also like the shoes in your avatar!! Are those Bibi??




mishybelle said:


> Excuse my excitement, but my Tabitha Simmons Bailee leopard sandals arrived today! They are so lovely and so comfy! I can't recommend them enough! I want more!
> 
> I got them off NM's midday dash. They are TTS and the heel is around 125mm.



LOVE! I havn't heard of her---but I like that style alot. Will have to check her out.


----------



## skislope15

mishybelle said:


> Excuse my excitement, but my Tabitha Simmons Bailee leopard sandals arrived today! They are so lovely and so comfy! I can't recommend them enough! I want more!
> 
> I got them off NM's midday dash. They are TTS and the heel is around 125mm.


 

those are really different! i'm liking them alot


----------



## amag520

dbeth said:


> Those are sooo pretty. Congrats! I also like the shoes in your avatar!! Are those Bibi??
> 
> 
> LOVE! I havn't heard of her---but I like that style alot. Will have to check her out.



Thank you   Yes my avatar is of the bibi!  I kind of can't believe I was able to find a black pair that wasn't suede or something! Found them evilbay


----------



## AEGIS

mishybelle said:


> Excuse my excitement, but my Tabitha Simmons Bailee leopard sandals arrived today! They are so lovely and so comfy! I can't recommend them enough! I want more!
> 
> I got them off NM's midday dash. They are TTS and the heel is around 125mm.





i love her!  congrats on getting them on sale.  her shoes are so pricey!


----------



## dbeth

amag520 said:


> Thank you   Yes my avatar is of the bibi!  I kind of can't believe I was able to find a black pair that wasn't suede or something! Found them evilbay



Well, they look gorgeous on you for sure!!  So sexy!


----------



## mishybelle

dbeth said:


> Those are sooo pretty. Congrats! I also like the shoes in your avatar!! Are those Bibi??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE! I havn't heard of her---but I like that style alot. Will have to check her out.



Definitely check her out! Her stuff can be pricey for what they are, so check out Yoox too. 



skislope15 said:


> those are really different! i'm liking them alot



Check out this page from Shoerazzi dedicated to the style. I want them all now! Well, maybe not the floral... http://shoerazzi.com/tabitha-simmons-baile-sandals/



AEGIS said:


> i love her!  congrats on getting them on sale.  her shoes are so pricey!



Thank you, AEGIS! I gasped when I saw how far marked down they were. I HAD to get them. I wish I had gotten into TS earlier... some of her older styles are way cute!


----------



## jenayb

a


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> a


Love the colors, how are you going to decide between the white bal and white artsy now?


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Love the colors, how are you going to decide between the white bal and white artsy now?



Good question, Aguardo...... Good question.


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


> Good question, Aguardo...... Good question.



Maybe you should just part with that artsy lol....


----------



## jenayb

skislope15 said:


> Maybe you should just part with that artsy lol....


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> a


 Awesome Jenay!!  WOW


----------



## beagly911

Too much to post in pics...4 dresses, 5 pairs of pants, 3 tops, one cardi and two flats...
One Maggy London sun dress
One Maggy London LBD
One Andrea Jovine Royal blue dress
One Tahari Dark Fuscia shift
Two Altier Luxe pants
One Falconable pant
Two Ann Taylor pants
Three Ann Taylor tops
One Ann Taylor cardi
One Pair Sam Edelman flats
One Pair Nine West flats....

It was a BIG day...partially from dropping more lbs and going another size down!!  I love it but darn it I only a couple of wears out of some of the pants!!!  Tomorrow I tackle the tops in my closet!  Must continue to purge that which does not fit!!


----------



## skislope15

jenaywins said:


>



It would match my snow lol


----------



## skislope15

Congrats in your weight loss! Buying new clothes is the best motivator



beagly911 said:


> Too much to post in pics...4 dresses, 5 pairs of pants, 3 tops, one cardi and two flats...
> One Maggy London sun dress
> One Maggy London LBD
> One Andrea Jovine Royal blue dress
> One Tahari Dark Fuscia shift
> Two Altier Luxe pants
> One Falconable pant
> Two Ann Taylor pants
> Three Ann Taylor tops
> One Ann Taylor cardi
> One Pair Sam Edelman flats
> One Pair Nine West flats....
> 
> It was a BIG day...partially from dropping more lbs and going another size down!!  I love it but darn it I only a couple of wears out of some of the pants!!!  Tomorrow I tackle the tops in my closet!  Must continue to purge that which does not fit!!


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> Congrats in your weight loss! Buying new clothes is the best motivator


 Thanks, I'm so excited to show the new buys off!!  I haven't been an 8/10 since college...although some are larger due to the cut of the designer I'm thrilled to be down 50 lbs!!!!  Thanks ski!!


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> Thanks, I'm so excited to show the new buys off!!  I haven't been an 8/10 since college...although some are larger due to the cut of the designer I'm thrilled to be down 50 lbs!!!!  Thanks ski!!



Congrats, hunny bunny. How did you lose it!?


----------



## beagly911

jenaywins said:


> Congrats, hunny bunny. How did you lose it!?


Thanks jenay, I'm just watching what I eat and how much plus I get on my eliptical at least 3 times a week.


----------



## jamidee

jenaywins said:
			
		

> a



You are on a roll!


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Too much to post in pics...4 dresses, 5 pairs of pants, 3 tops, one cardi and two flats...
> One Maggy London sun dress
> One Maggy London LBD
> One Andrea Jovine Royal blue dress
> One Tahari Dark Fuscia shift
> Two Altier Luxe pants
> One Falconable pant
> Two Ann Taylor pants
> Three Ann Taylor tops
> One Ann Taylor cardi
> One Pair Sam Edelman flats
> One Pair Nine West flats....
> 
> It was a BIG day...partially from dropping more lbs and going another size down!!  I love it but darn it I only a couple of wears out of some of the pants!!!  Tomorrow I tackle the tops in my closet!  Must continue to purge that which does not fit!!



Did you find a lbd?!?


----------



## AEGIS

bright pink zara blazer...loooooooooooooooooves


----------



## gymangel812

AEGIS said:


> bright pink zara blazer...loooooooooooooooooves


that's really cute!!! i wish i had a zara, i've gotten awesome pieces when i've been there while traveling.


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> Did you find a lbd?!?


 YES I did, Maggy London satin, the combo will be awesome I think!!!


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> YES I did, Maggy London satin, the combo will be awesome I think!!!



Oh definitely!!! I can't wait to see pics


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> bright pink zara blazer...loooooooooooooooooves



love it! so bright!! this can match with hot pink patent leather


----------



## DariaD

AEGIS said:


> bright pink zara blazer...loooooooooooooooooves




Love it!!!
And oh so jelly  I was never able to spot this one in my size


----------



## DariaD

Just got my Rebecca Minkoff Affair bag in Dove Grey color and absolutely loving it! Edgy yet versatile and suits my everyday style 
This is my first RM but now I am sure it's not the last one...


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Too much to post in pics...4 dresses, 5 pairs of pants, 3 tops, one cardi and two flats...
> One Maggy London sun dress
> One Maggy London LBD
> One Andrea Jovine Royal blue dress
> One Tahari Dark Fuscia shift
> Two Altier Luxe pants
> One Falconable pant
> Two Ann Taylor pants
> Three Ann Taylor tops
> One Ann Taylor cardi
> One Pair Sam Edelman flats
> One Pair Nine West flats....
> 
> It was a BIG day...partially from dropping more lbs and going another size down!!  I love it but darn it I only a couple of wears out of some of the pants!!!  Tomorrow I tackle the tops in my closet!  Must continue to purge that which does not fit!!



So happy for you Beagly!!!  I know it feels great. I had so much pregnancy weight to lose from my last baby----it was hard to get started, but once I did I stayed at it.


----------



## dbeth

Here is one of my newest purchases. YSL Tribute Ostrich pumps in purple & black suede---got them at the designer sale at NR last week for a FAB price. I have been watching these for awhile and was thrilled to find them. They are simply amazing in person!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Here is one of my newest purchases. YSL Tribute Ostrich pumps in purple & black suede---got them at the designer sale at NR last week for a FAB price. I have been watching these for awhile and was thrilled to find them. They are simply amazing in person!!





faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaancy


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dbeth said:
			
		

> Here is one of my newest purchases. YSL Tribute Ostrich pumps in purple & black suede---got them at the designer sale at NR last week for a FAB price. I have been watching these for awhile and was thrilled to find them. They are simply amazing in person!!



They look hawt!


----------



## shuzbabe

dbeth said:
			
		

> Here is one of my newest purchases. YSL Tribute Ostrich pumps in purple & black suede---got them at the designer sale at NR last week for a FAB price. I have been watching these for awhile and was thrilled to find them. They are simply amazing in person!!



They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Here is one of my newest purchases. YSL Tribute Ostrich pumps in purple & black suede---got them at the designer sale at NR last week for a FAB price. I have been watching these for awhile and was thrilled to find them. They are simply amazing in person!!


Congrats dbeth, but as you know I LOVE anything with purple!!  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> bright pink zara blazer...loooooooooooooooooves


Love the color!!



DariaD said:


> Just got my Rebecca Minkoff Affair bag in Dove Grey color and absolutely loving it! Edgy yet versatile and suits my everyday style
> This is my first RM but now I am sure it's not the last one...


Love your RM!!  I just got my first last month, I love it!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> So happy for you Beagly!!!  I know it feels great. I had so much pregnancy weight to lose from my last baby----it was hard to get started, but once I did I stayed at it.


 Thanks dbeth, my youngest would have been 6 this month and my next youngest is 19 years old so I started the weight loss a little late!!  haha  I'm determined to stay on course!  It does feel great huh??


----------



## wannaprada

You ladies have the best taste! Congrats everyone! This past weekend I was able to catch the last day of the Barneys Warehouse Sale (my first time going). Of course all the Louboutins were gone, however I was able to nab a couple of good deals: a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti for Thakoon boots, orig. $1195, I got them for $125; and a pair of burgundy nappa leather coop booties for about $60. Not too bad, right?


----------



## pquiles

jenaywins said:
			
		

>




Lmbo!!


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> They look hawt!





shuzbabe said:


> They look gorgeous on you!





beagly911 said:


> Congrats dbeth, but as you know I LOVE anything with purple!!  They are gorgeous!!!



Thank you ladies! I love them! 



wannaprada said:


> You ladies have the best taste! Congrats everyone! This past weekend I was able to catch the last day of the Barneys Warehouse Sale (my first time going). Of course all the Louboutins were gone, however I was able to nab a couple of good deals: a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti for Thakoon boots, orig. $1195, I got them for $125; and a pair of burgundy nappa leather coop booties for about $60. Not too bad, right?



Shut up!!! You got those fabulous G.Zanotti for $125?!    Just pass em on down if you change your mind.


----------



## miss.SHOE

wannaprada said:


> You ladies have the best taste! Congrats everyone! This past weekend I was able to catch the last day of the Barneys Warehouse Sale (my first time going). Of course all the Louboutins were gone, however I was able to nab a couple of good deals: a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti for Thakoon boots, orig. $1195, I got them for $125; and a pair of burgundy nappa leather coop booties for about $60. Not too bad, right?


not bad..AT ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

For once, this is not a shoe or handbag non-CL purchase! 

I have been feeling super motivated lately to be healthier- smile more, eat better foods, eat those better foods more often, not stress out as much, exercise more, etc. To keep up with the motivation and add some style, I purchased this adorable "count me healthy" bracelet. It's meant to serve as a reminder and counting tool to count whatever it is that is important to me (smiles per day, glasses of water per day, servings of fruits and veggies, number of times i've let the stress roll of my shoulder, and so on). I am so excited to get this!!


----------



## Stina Lee

Oh- I also got a new vacuum. LOL- wish I could have put that money towards something more fun, but I really needed a new vacuum!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.

Introducing Diana Birkin.


----------



## wannaprada

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.
> 
> Introducing Diana Birkin.


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> You ladies have the best taste! Congrats everyone! This past weekend I was able to catch the last day of the Barneys Warehouse Sale (my first time going). Of course all the Louboutins were gone, however I was able to nab a couple of good deals: a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti for Thakoon boots, orig. $1195, I got them for $125; and a pair of burgundy nappa leather coop booties for about $60. Not too bad, right?





what?!!! i want those boots! do they ship?!


----------



## Cityfashionista

wannaprada said:


>


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:
			
		

> bright pink zara blazer...loooooooooooooooooves



Love this blazer...
 I have been eyeing this how did you size?


----------



## 05_sincere

dbeth said:
			
		

> Here is one of my newest purchases. YSL Tribute Ostrich pumps in purple & black suede---got them at the designer sale at NR last week for a FAB price. I have been watching these for awhile and was thrilled to find them. They are simply amazing in person!!



Those are beautiful my Fave color purple


----------



## 05_sincere

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.
> 
> Introducing Diana Birkin.



I love the bag City.


----------



## Cityfashionista

05_sincere said:


> I love the bag City.


----------



## skislope15

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.
> 
> Introducing Diana Birkin.


 
i guess you weren't able to resest your new neighbour for long lol! beautiful


----------



## Cityfashionista

skislope15 said:


> i guess you weren't able to resest your new neighbour for long lol! beautiful


----------



## dbeth

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.
> 
> Introducing Diana Birkin.




   I just recently browsed the Hermes thread this past week because I wanted to see what the fuss was all about.  I need to sell about 6-10 pairs of my CL to get one. 

Congrats City!!!!! She's lovely!!  You will be one styling gal with CL & your Birkin!



05_sincere said:


> Those are beautiful my Fave color purple



Thanks sincere! Mine too.


----------



## amag520

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.
> 
> Introducing Diana Birkin.



Congrats!!  

Beautiful! You will be so stylish with a Birkin and red soles!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> what?!!! i want those boots! do they ship?!



Lol!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> You ladies have the best taste! Congrats everyone! This past weekend I was able to catch the last day of the Barneys Warehouse Sale (my first time going). Of course all the Louboutins were gone, however I was able to nab a couple of good deals: a pair of Guiseppe Zanotti for Thakoon boots, orig. $1195, I got them for $125; and a pair of burgundy nappa leather coop booties for about $60. Not too bad, right?


Fabulous finds wanna!!!  Love the booties!



Stina Lee said:


> For once, this is not a shoe or handbag non-CL purchase!
> 
> I have been feeling super motivated lately to be healthier- smile more, eat better foods, eat those better foods more often, not stress out as much, exercise more, etc. To keep up with the motivation and add some style, I purchased this adorable "count me healthy" bracelet. It's meant to serve as a reminder and counting tool to count whatever it is that is important to me (smiles per day, glasses of water per day, servings of fruits and veggies, number of times i've let the stress roll of my shoulder, and so on). I am so excited to get this!!


Oh, I love these!  



Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.
> 
> Introducing Diana Birkin.


 Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Fabulous finds wanna!!!  Love the booties!
> 
> Oh, I love these!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## Cityfashionista

dbeth said:


> I just recently browsed the Hermes thread this past week because I wanted to see what the fuss was all about.  I need to sell about 6-10 pairs of my CL to get one.
> 
> Congrats City!!!!! She's lovely!!  You will be one styling gal with CL & your Birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sincere! Mine too.





amag520 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Beautiful! You will be so stylish with a Birkin and red soles!





beagly911 said:


> Fabulous finds wanna!!!  Love the booties!
> 
> 
> Oh, I love these!
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!!



 Ladies.


----------



## r6girl2005

I've been MIA lately from this forum. Trying to focus on some other things I've wanted that I've put on the back burner for far to long. So knowing that, here's my new toy that I plan on putting to good use; Benelli Nova 20 gauge. I've always wanted to try my hand at trap and skeet and now I can! Is it totally weird I like firearms as much as CLs????:shame:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> I've been MIA lately from this forum. Trying to focus on some other things I've wanted that I've put on the back burner for far to long. So knowing that, here's my new toy that I plan on putting to good use; Benelli Nova 20 gauge. I've always wanted to try my hand at trap and skeet and now I can! Is it totally weird I like firearms as much as CLs????:shame:



wow!! 



You rock 

Be careful where you point to!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Purchases Ladies....

I'm running a 1/2Marathon next week and needed to pick up some new shoes, so I figured why not buy something special....Limited Edition Wave Rider 15's, love them!  them, def. an upgrade from the 14's...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love those, *misty*! they look fast. 

good luck with the 1/2 marathon! you're amazing, chica!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Surly, they are amazing!! And thanks Lady, you are amazing yourself...
I have 2 this running season and (3) 10 milers...running is addictive! 



surlygirl said:


> ^^^ love those, *misty*! they look fast.
> 
> good luck with the 1/2 marathon! you're amazing, chica!


----------



## wannaprada

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I've been MIA lately from this forum. Trying to focus on some other things I've wanted that I've put on the back burner for far to long. So knowing that, here's my new toy that I plan on putting to good use; Benelli Nova 20 gauge. I've always wanted to try my hand at trap and skeet and now I can! Is it totally weird I like firearms as much as CLs????:shame:



WOW! Scared of you!  I actually like shooting guns. My fav are automatic weapons!


----------



## LexLV

Need a little practicality in my life ... ferragamo varina flats in bisque and pivione (such a great summer color)


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute!!!


Consignment find: 

*Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


----------



## LexLV

Elsie87 said:


> ^Cute!!!
> 
> 
> Consignment find:
> 
> *Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


 
 WHAT?!?!!! CONSIGNMENT FIND>! you lucky devil


----------



## wannaprada

Elsie87 said:
			
		

> ^Cute!!!
> 
> Consignment find:
> 
> Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf



Great buys ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you, ladies! Yes, I'm very very lucky!


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the new goodies, everyone.


----------



## designerdiva40

Haven't been in the CL forum for quite some time

These are my purchases for the last couple of months.

2 Celine Mini's & a small Celine Trapeze






Prada saffiano lux tote






Alexander Wang Rocco bag






Balenciaga Paon Blue City RH






Lulu Guiness Red lips clutch






Thanks ladies for letting me share & I'm on a ban now until December apart from a nude pair of simples I am lusting for


----------



## dbeth

designerdiva40 said:


> Haven't been in the CL forum for quite some time
> 
> These are my purchases for the last couple of months.
> 
> 2 Celine Mini's & a small Celine Trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Paon Blue City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu Guiness Red lips clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me share & I'm on a ban now until December apart from a nude pair of simples I am lusting for




Omg--- that Celine!!! Is it red or coral??? Either way--- gorgeous!!!!! I want. :greengrin:


----------



## wannaprada

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Haven't been in the CL forum for quite some time
> 
> These are my purchases for the last couple of months.
> 
> 2 Celine Mini's & a small Celine Trapeze
> 
> Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> Balenciaga Paon Blue City RH
> 
> Lulu Guiness Red lips clutch
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me share & I'm on a ban now until December apart from a nude pair of simples I am lusting for



WOW! Go head Diva!


----------



## designerdiva40

dbeth said:


> Omg--- that Celine!!! Is it red or coral??? Either way--- gorgeous!!!!! I want. :greengrin:



Thanks it's Vermillon red which has orange undertones, out of all my new babies this is my favourite


----------



## designerdiva40

wannaprada said:


> WOW! Go head Diva!



 I've gone a bit mad but I'm now on a ban until December


----------



## beagly911

LexLV said:


> Need a little practicality in my life ... ferragamo varina flats in bisque and pivione (such a great summer color)


So cute!! Can't wait for summer!!



Elsie87 said:


> ^Cute!!!
> 
> 
> Consignment find:
> 
> *Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


Love it!!



designerdiva40 said:


> Haven't been in the CL forum for quite some time
> 
> These are my purchases for the last couple of months.
> 
> 2 Celine Mini's & a small Celine Trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Paon Blue City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu Guiness Red lips clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me share & I'm on a ban now until December apart from a nude pair of simples I am lusting for


They are INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## beagly911

mistyknightwin said:


> Lovely Purchases Ladies....
> 
> I'm running a 1/2Marathon next week and needed to pick up some new shoes, so I figured why not buy something special....Limited Edition Wave Rider 15's, love them!  them, def. an upgrade from the 14's...


 
Go girl Go!!!  Good luck on the 1/2 Marathon!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Lady! I'm looking forward to it...





beagly911 said:


> Go girl Go!!!  Good luck on the 1/2 Marathon!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Ladies,
Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Ladies,
> Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.



i like them...


----------



## designerdiva40

dbeth said:


> Ladies,
> Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.



I really like them & for that price I would keep them, they also look great with the black skirt your wearing & I think they would look great with a LBD


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.



I think they look great on you and I'm partial towards anything pink!!   Oooooh and that price!! 

They'd look great with a LWD, perfect for the season with all of the pretty pastel tones that are so "now" (you could pair them with pale aqua... say, a white skirt, pale aqua shirt, bangles that incorporate some pink tones or a pretty scarf)... I also love shades of pink with navy... and these shoes also look nice with your black outfit!   Why not throw on a pretty pink lipstick when wearing a neutral color palette?  Anyway, I just rambled, but I think they are worth keeping and you will rock them!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I've been MIA lately from this forum. Trying to focus on some other things I've wanted that I've put on the back burner for far to long. So knowing that, here's my new toy that I plan on putting to good use; Benelli Nova 20 gauge. I've always wanted to try my hand at trap and skeet and now I can! Is it totally weird I like firearms as much as CLs????:shame:



Haha, badass!


----------



## fieryfashionist

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Lovely Purchases Ladies....
> 
> I'm running a 1/2Marathon next week and needed to pick up some new shoes, so I figured why not buy something special....Limited Edition Wave Rider 15's, love them!  them, def. an upgrade from the 14's...



So sleek!!  That's so amazing you are running a half marathon!!!   Good luck!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

LexLV said:
			
		

> Need a little practicality in my life ... ferragamo varina flats in bisque and pivione (such a great summer color)



What pretty colors for your Varinas! 




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> ^Cute!!!
> 
> Consignment find:
> 
> Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf



Omg!!   What an insane consignment find!!  




			
				designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Haven't been in the CL forum for quite some time
> 
> These are my purchases for the last couple of months.
> 
> 2 Celine Mini's & a small Celine Trapeze
> 
> Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> Balenciaga Paon Blue City RH
> 
> Lulu Guiness Red lips clutch
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me share & I'm on a ban now until December apart from a nude pair of simples I am lusting for



Gorgeous bags!!   I just love all of the colors ... and that Lulu is so whimsical!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i like them...





designerdiva40 said:


> I really like them & for that price I would keep them, they also look great with the black skirt your wearing & I think they would look great with a LBD





fieryfashionist said:


> I think they look great on you and I'm partial towards anything pink!!   Oooooh and that price!!
> 
> They'd look great with a LWD, perfect for the season with all of the pretty pastel tones that are so "now" (you could pair them with pale aqua... say, a white skirt, pale aqua shirt, bangles that incorporate some pink tones or a pretty scarf)... I also love shades of pink with navy... and these shoes also look nice with your black outfit!   Why not throw on a pretty pink lipstick when wearing a neutral color palette?  Anyway, I just rambled, but I think they are worth keeping and you will rock them!!



Thanks ladies!! I think I need to go shopping to see what would look good with these shoes. I like the LBD & LWD for ideas. Oh!!! Just remembered, I have a pretty chiffon mid to long halter dress and if I pair it with the DVF neon pink clutch I just got----that may work.


Fiery----you are hired!!! :greengrin:  Great ideas---love the navy/pink combo you suggested. And I love scarfs!


----------



## demicouture

dbeth,
I have the same ones! beautiful with beiges, whites, grey or denim!
congrats on such a steal!!!



dbeth said:


> Ladies,
> Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.


----------



## dbeth

demicouture said:


> dbeth,
> I have the same ones! beautiful with beiges, whites, grey or denim!
> congrats on such a steal!!!



Really?! They are comfortable----I was surprised when I slipped them on. And they aren't hard to walk in either!


----------



## maggiesze1

dbeth said:


> Ladies,
> Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.



OOooo, Love them!! I think they are unique and the color combination is sooo pretty!


----------



## maggiesze1

Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!


----------



## BattyBugs

dbeth said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.



I like them!


----------



## BattyBugs

maggiesze1 said:
			
		

> Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> Need honest opinions........thoughts on these Nicholas Kirkwood karung snakes? I got them from Bluefly when they had their sale last week, $285!!  I really do like them, but just not sure it's my style. I don't know what the heck to wear with them----which is making me have second thoughts. I need a stylist.



They look great on your feet, however my first thought was "what the heck can you wear them with?!". You can never go wrong with a LBD and I think those shoes with some skinny jeans, a nice white-T and some bold jewelry would look super sexy and hot! Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!



beautiful color!


----------



## maggiesze1

BattyBugs said:


> What a gorgeous color!





AEGIS said:


> beautiful color!



Thank you, BattyBugs and Aegis!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Elsie87 said:


> ^Cute!!!
> 
> 
> Consignment find:
> 
> *Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


 
You lucky gal! That scarf is beautiful!



designerdiva40 said:


> Haven't been in the CL forum for quite some time
> 
> These are my purchases for the last couple of months.
> 
> 2 Celine Mini's & a small Celine Trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Paon Blue City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu Guiness Red lips clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me share & I'm on a ban now until December apart from a nude pair of simples I am lusting for


 
 What an amazing haul! Each purse is FAB!



maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!


 
I am so glad they brought back the Sabrina. It is one of my fave styles from Coach and this color is perfect for Spring!


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you! 


*Maggie*: Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

designerdiva40 said:


> Haven't been in the CL forum for quite some time
> 
> These are my purchases for the last couple of months.
> 
> 2 Celine Mini's & a small Celine Trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada saffiano lux tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Paon Blue City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu Guiness Red lips clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for letting me share & I'm on a ban now until December apart from a nude pair of simples I am lusting for


----------



## dbeth

maggiesze1 said:


> OOooo, Love them!! I think they are unique and the color combination is sooo pretty!



Thanks maggie! Yeah, the color combo really is pretty. I can't wait to get my DVF neon pink clutch to go with it!


----------



## dbeth

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!



Hmmmm........my new Nicolas Kirkwood shoes would go with that. 

Congrats!! Love the color!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Aww thanks Lady!! I booked my hotel room today, sooo looking forward to it!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> So sleek!! That's so amazing you are running a half marathon!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## sobe2009

Cityfashionista said:


> Congrats to everyone on their purchases. I don't post often on here anymore but I wanted to share my first love.
> 
> Introducing Diana Birkin.



OMG  I died!!!! Congrats is a beauty


----------



## sobe2009

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!



Congrats, what a fun bag!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

sobe2009 said:


> OMG  I died!!!! Congrats is a beauty



 So are you & your beautiful Isoldes.


----------



## DariaD

A gift from DBF   silver Tiffany and Co. key.. 
I am so in love with both of them


----------



## DariaD

.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ So beautiful! DBF did good!


----------



## AEGIS

DariaD said:


> A gift from DBF   silver Tiffany and Co. key..
> I am so in love with both of them




beautiful!


----------



## DariaD

CuTe_ClAsSy, AEGIS - Thank you!!!


----------



## dbeth

DariaD said:


> A gift from DBF   silver Tiffany and Co. key..
> I am so in love with both of them



Awwww. That's beautiful! And I love the top you are wearing it with.


----------



## dbeth

Got these Jimmy Choo at Nordstrom Rack for $300---LOVE!!! I don't have anything like this style and was surprised that I liked it wrapped around my ankles.


Do you guys think a leather skirt would be to much with this shoe??


----------



## chanel*liz

dbeth said:
			
		

> Got these Jimmy Choo at Nordstrom Rack for $300---LOVE!!! I don't have anything like this style and was surprised that I liked it wrapped around my ankles.
> 
> Do you guys think a leather skirt would be to much with this shoe??



Those are so hot!! Think they would be perfect with a leather skirt!!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Got these Jimmy Choo at Nordstrom Rack for $300---LOVE!!! I don't have anything like this style and was surprised that I liked it wrapped around my ankles.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think a leather skirt would be to much with this shoe??






nope not at all...i think your top should have a lace in it--contrast spikes and softness


----------



## DariaD

dbeth said:


> Awwww. That's beautiful! And I love the top you are wearing it with.



Thank you, sweetie! 

I love your Choos, they are fierce and the price is tdf!
Agree with AEGIS on lace top, the contrast will be just perfect.


----------



## chloe speaks

DariaD said:


> A gift from DBF  &#8212; silver Tiffany and Co. key..
> I am so in love with both of them





dbeth said:


> Got these Jimmy Choo at Nordstrom Rack for $300---LOVE!!! I don't have anything like this style and was surprised that I liked it wrapped around my ankles.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think a leather skirt would be to much with this shoe??



*daria *- what a nice gift. beautiful
*dbeth *- those are FIERCE. perfect w/ a leather skirt.

ladies, for Xmas i posted here that I bought a SERGER as my non CL purchase LOL, and I promised to post what I made with it.

This is my first real project. I present my Rick Owens inspired, bias skirt - made without a pattern! (worn with CL Pigalle Spike flats)


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## beagly911

My new Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini, is a lovely cream


----------



## dbeth

chloe speaks said:


> *daria *- what a nice gift. beautiful
> *dbeth *- those are FIERCE. perfect w/ a leather skirt.
> 
> ladies, for Xmas i posted here that I bought a SERGER as my non CL purchase LOL, and I promised to post what I made with it.
> 
> This is my first real project. I present my Rick Owens inspired, bias skirt - made without a pattern! (worn with CL Pigalle Spike flats)



Thanks doll!

Wow, that really shows off your curves!! Beautiful---great job!!  



DariaD said:


> Thank you, sweetie!
> 
> I love your Choos, they are fierce and the price is tdf!
> Agree with AEGIS on lace top, the contrast will be just perfect.



Thanks Daria--yeah, the price was great! 



chanel*liz said:


> Those are so hot!! Think they would be perfect with a leather skirt!!



Hi Liz! Thanks dear. Really thinking about purchasing one. 




AEGIS said:


> nope not at all...i think your top should have a lace in it--contrast spikes and softness



That was my next question---what top to wear if I buy a leather skirt.  Ughh--I need help in styling,  I am terrible at pairing things together.........so much easier to throw on a dress.


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini, is a lovely cream



 Why am I not surprised about another RM bag?!  I knew it was coming!  Beautiful Beagly---I love light colored bags. Be careful though---a black cotton dress rubbed off on my white MJ stam & I only carried it for about 1-2 hours.

This would look so pretty with your nude VP's!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> A gift from DBF  silver Tiffany and Co. key..
> I am so in love with both of them


 Beautiful!


dbeth said:


> Got these Jimmy Choo at Nordstrom Rack for $300---LOVE!!! I don't have anything like this style and was surprised that I liked it wrapped around my ankles.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think a leather skirt would be to much with this shoe??


 Oh I love them! And I agree with AEGIS, a leather skirt with a soft feminine top would be perfect!!


----------



## beagly911

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!


 Lovely!  The color is , I love it!


----------



## beagly911

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my newest non-cl purchase... Coach Magenta Sabrina!!


 


chloe speaks said:


> *daria *- what a nice gift. beautiful
> *dbeth *- those are FIERCE. perfect w/ a leather skirt.
> 
> ladies, for Xmas i posted here that I bought a SERGER as my non CL purchase LOL, and I promised to post what I made with it.
> 
> This is my first real project. I present my Rick Owens inspired, bias skirt - made without a pattern! (worn with CL Pigalle Spike flats)


 WOW great job!  It looks terrific!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Why am I not surprised about another RM bag?! I knew it was coming! Beautiful Beagly---I love light colored bags. Be careful though---a black cotton dress rubbed off on my white MJ stam & I only carried it for about 1-2 hours.
> 
> This would look so pretty with your nude VP's!


Thanks dbeth  I'll try to remember the tip about color transfer!  The color is truly gorgie!!  The best I can describe is a light, light butter!!


----------



## PollyGal

Amazing Choos! Well done, what a great find!


----------



## soleilbrun

dbeth said:


> Got these Jimmy Choo at Nordstrom Rack for $300---LOVE!!! I don't have anything like this style and was surprised that I liked it wrapped around my ankles.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think a leather skirt would be to much with this shoe??


 Yes, the shoes are hot! Yes, You look more than great in them and yes you should keep them!!!
I'm sorry, what was the question again?
BTW, I love these shoes.


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini, is a lovely cream



Congrats, its beautiful!
Seems like RM bags are as addictive as CLs, right? I am already hunting for my second bag too


----------



## dbeth

soleilbrun said:


> Yes, the shoes are hot! Yes, You look more than great in them and yes you should keep them!!!
> I'm sorry, what was the question again?
> BTW, I love these shoes.



  Thanks solei!!! They are definitly keepers. 

I am going to try to find a leather skirt this week. Not sure how it's going to work out-----I have a big ol bum!


----------



## soleilbrun

dbeth said:


> Thanks solei!!! They are definitly keepers.
> 
> I am going to try to find a leather skirt this week. Not sure how it's going to work out-----I have a big ol bum!


 I've seen your bum in photos. It's not too small and certainly not too big.  Your bum will look like a million bucks in a leather skirt that I'm sure of.  I look forward to the photos.


----------



## beagly911

Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!



So touching


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!



So beautiful Beagly.


----------



## jenayb

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## skislope15

So nice of him, sorry to hear about your daughter....

My mom always tells me theres no foot too small to leave an imprint in this world.... I truly believe it



beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!



im so sorry for your loss.  i don't know what it's like to lose a daughter but i do know what it is like to lose a sibling.  wishing you the best


----------



## demicouture

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!



This is so sweet of him, what a nice man. Sorry for your loss, sweetie


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## ilovemylilo

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!





All of my love to you and your family.


----------



## beagly911

Thank you all for your comments and support!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


>


Thank you anneithecat!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!





Beautiful. Our 1st born would have turned 6 this past november. A girl too. We should talk sometime.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Beautiful. Our 1st born would have turned 6 this past november. A girl too. We should talk sometime.


  We should talk!!  Thanks dbeth!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> We should talk!!  Thanks dbeth!!




Looking forward to it----I'll message you tomorrow.  Going to bed soon---- worked a 12 hour shift yesterday & I have been dying today!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> im so sorry for your loss.  i don't know what it's like to lose a daughter but i do know what it is like to lose a sibling.  wishing you the best




Aegis---


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini, is a lovely cream





beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!



I'm sorry, Beagly. Your bag and roses are pretty.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## pquiles

AGL Flats.  Soooo comfy!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> I'm sorry, Beagly. Your bag and roses are pretty.


 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


>


Thank you so much ladies!!  All your support means a lot!


----------



## beagly911

pquiles said:


> AGL Flats. Soooo comfy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652447


Oh so pretty!!  I love flats with the chain/metal accents!!


----------



## beagly911

So excited, have a French Connection dress from Gilt coming my way!!  I'll post pics as soon as I get it!!


----------



## maggiesze1

beagly911 said:


> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!


----------



## jenayb

pquiles said:


> AGL Flats.  Soooo comfy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652447



Super cute! I love the snakeskin toe!


----------



## AEGIS

i think these are so fun


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> i think these are so fun



I hope you got those! Those are SUPER cute!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jenaywins said:


> I hope you got those! Those are SUPER cute!!!



yup...that's the floor of my car. and $40 too!


----------



## jenayb

AEGIS said:


> yup...that's the floor of my car. and $40 too!



 perfect shoe at the perfect price.


----------



## BattyBugs

pquiles said:


> AGL Flats. Soooo comfy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652447


 
These are so cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

AEGIS said:


> i think these are so fun


 
Nice for Spring and Summer, for sure!


----------



## AEGIS

im getting my first lv...soo excited!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> i think these are so fun


 Those are adorbs!!  So much fun!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> im getting my first lv...soo excited!


OOO can't wait to see!!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> OOO can't wait to see!!!





it's this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1287


y'all know....or maybe not...but i have a weakness for color.  the brighter and more obnoxious...the better!:lolots:


----------



## beagly911

^^Love the color!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i think these are so fun



Love the fluoro pink edging!! Those are hot!




pquiles said:


> AGL Flats.  Soooo comfy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652447



So cute---really love the brownish pair!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Three 30th bday Bals! 

Atlantique RGGH





French Blue GGH





Plomb GSH





Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!





Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)





A cute braided/crystal bracelet!





A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!





Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> it's this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> 
> y'all know....or maybe not...but i have a weakness for color.  the brighter and more obnoxious...the better!:lolots:



I love it congrats.


----------



## fieryfashionist

DariaD said:
			
		

> A gift from DBF  &#151; silver Tiffany and Co. key..
> I am so in love with both of them



How sweet of your DBF... it's so pretty! 




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Got these Jimmy Choo at Nordstrom Rack for $300---LOVE!!! I don't have anything like this style and was surprised that I liked it wrapped around my ankles.
> 
> Do you guys think a leather skirt would be to much with this shoe??



Holy hotness... they're smokin!   A leather skirt and a more feminine blouse would look awesome! 




			
				chloe speaks said:
			
		

> This is my first real project. I present my Rick Owens inspired, bias skirt - made without a pattern! (worn with CL Pigalle Spike flats)



Wow, you're very talented... it looks awesome!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My new Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini, is a lovely cream



What a pretty bag!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but DH got me roses for what should have been our daughters sixth bithday...so whish you were with us Hannah!



Aww, how sweet of your DH... so sorry for your loss. 




			
				pquiles said:
			
		

> AGL Flats.  Soooo comfy!



They are cute!!  Even better that they are comfy!! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> i think these are so fun



They are fun... bet you'd rock em!


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!




  Wow--that French Blue is absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And your Rag & Bone jeans look so fun to wear! Love the vibrant colors!!!


----------



## LexLV

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!


What a haul!  love love LOVE everything and i almost bought those sunnies the other day!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!


 Holy cow!!  Happy 30th bday!  The French Blue is TDF!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow--that French Blue is absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And your Rag & Bone jeans look so fun to wear! Love the vibrant colors!!!



Aww, thank you!!   I was SO happy to find it... even my non-brand conscious best friend was like "Wow, I love that bag!!"   I can't wait to wear the jeans... might have a few more coming my way, haha. 




			
				LexLV said:
			
		

> What a haul!  love love LOVE everything and i almost bought those sunnies the other day!



Thank you!!  bOooooh, you should get the sunnies!!   I love the cool color and the style is super flattering! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Holy cow!!  Happy 30th bday!  The French Blue is TDF!!



Thanks so much!!   Haha, that seems to be the favorite... and I gotta agree!


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!



I love *fiery* hauls more than just about ANYTHING in tPF.  Everything is so luxe and has so much personality.  Great choices.  I have to say that my very favorites are the rag and bone jeans.  The colors are so fun and spring like--love, love, love.


----------



## fieryfashionist

cts900 said:
			
		

> I love fiery hauls more than just about ANYTHING in tPF.  Everything is so luxe and has so much personality.  Great choices.  I have to say that my very favorites are the rag and bone jeans.  The colors are so fun and spring like--love, love, love.



  You are always so gracious and sweet!   Your posts are among my very favorite on tpf, because your kindness always radiates through!   I'm so glad you love the jeans... they're so fun!   I've gone a lil colored jean crazy and added two new pairs, haha... will have to post em in a haul post sometime soon with a few new goodies! smile1:


----------



## ilovemylilo

Wow!  What a haul! Love every single one 



fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!


----------



## boston

ilovemylilo said:


> Wow!  What a haul! Love every single one


Hi fiery can I ask how to get custom jewelry from India? Is there site? 
Loved ur haul ...everything was gorgeous.


----------



## fieryfashionist

ilovemylilo said:
			
		

> Wow!  What a haul! Love every single one



Aww, thanks so much!!   Really looking forward to nicer weather so I can wear the jeans! 




			
				boston said:
			
		

> Hi fiery can I ask how to get custom jewelry from India? Is there site?
> Loved ur haul ...everything was gorgeous.



Hi!!   So actually, my dad's side of the family in India is heavily into the gold/diamond business... I've had things custom made through them, including these earrings!    Thank you so much!!


----------



## akillian24

My very goofy play the neon trend for the summer. My cambridge satchel in orange fluro arrived this AM!


----------



## AEGIS

LV fluro pink Thompson


----------



## AEGIS

akillian24 said:


> My very goofy play the neon trend for the summer. My cambridge satchel in orange fluro arrived this AM!



i love neon!



fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!





happy 30th


----------



## maggiesze1

AEGIS said:


> LV fluro pink Thompson



OOoooo, that is sooo pretty!! I love pink!!


----------



## dbeth

akillian24 said:


> My very goofy play the neon trend for the summer. My cambridge satchel in orange fluro arrived this AM!



Very nice! The pink & orange are my favorite neons! 



AEGIS said:


> LV fluro pink Thompson



Really love this----especially with the Very Croise!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

AEGIS said:


> LV fluro pink Thompson



gorgeous!!!!! LOVE love love both pairs and the pink LV


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!


Love your flats and shades.


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest non- CL purchase!! ~ Dooney & Bourke Signature Flowers Barrel Satchel!!~


----------



## Doglover1610

My humble little LV collection 

Damier Ebene Speedy 35
Monogram Speedy 25
Azur Cles
Mint Green Vernis 4-key holder


----------



## sleepykitten

akillian24 said:
			
		

> My very goofy play the neon trend for the summer. My cambridge satchel in orange fluro arrived this AM!



Love&#65281; just ordered one after seeing this


----------



## r6girl2005

I've been cheating on CL a lot these days it seems......my new YSL Tribtoos!!!

I'm beyond excited about these! 

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.


----------



## BougieBoo

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I've been cheating on CL a lot these days it seems......my new YSL Tribtoos!!!
> 
> I'm beyond excited about these!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.



Wow! I love the textured look of these! Great choice!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Thank you Bougie! The texture of these shoes is so unique. They have these interesting looking leather like scales that the print runs across. They certainly will be fun to wear.



BougieBoo said:


> Wow! I love the textured look of these! Great choice!!


----------



## AEGIS

zara heels...my summerissisma replacement


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the new additions, everyone.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

r6girl2005 said:


> I've been cheating on CL a lot these days it seems......my new YSL Tribtoos!!!
> 
> I'm beyond excited about these!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.


Gasps! Those are hot!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Some summer in a box I picked up today


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice, ladies!


----------



## fumi

I've been kind of busy... 


Miu Miu glitter heels
















Celine Hibiscus Box Bag









Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



WOW!! 

Love all your purchases!! All them!! pink and glitter are my best friends 
Congrats  *fumi*!


----------



## 05_sincere

fumi said:
			
		

> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



Wow great additions love the maniacs


----------



## 05_sincere

My recent purchase TB Flats


----------



## 05_sincere

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Some summer in a box I picked up today



Wow the colors in these pop


----------



## phiphi

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel grey tweed effect sunnies!



yay for birthday/minal hauls!  everything is so pretty!



akillian24 said:


> My very goofy play the neon trend for the summer. My cambridge satchel in orange fluro arrived this AM!



love this!! perfect for summer!


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> LV fluro pink Thompson



love LV vernis! 



maggiesze1 said:


> My newest non- CL purchase!! ~ Dooney & Bourke Signature Flowers Barrel Satchel!!~



the flowers are too cute!!!



Doglover1610 said:


> My humble little LV collection
> 
> Damier Ebene Speedy 35
> Monogram Speedy 25
> Azur Cles
> Mint Green Vernis 4-key holder



such a pretty collection!



r6girl2005 said:


> I've been cheating on CL a lot these days it seems......my new YSL Tribtoos!!!
> 
> I'm beyond excited about these!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.



congrats on the YSLs!!! 



AEGIS said:


> zara heels...my summerissisma replacement



aegis, you're making me want these shoes....


----------



## phiphi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Some summer in a box I picked up today



love this! they are so fun!



fumi said:


> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



this is a great kind of busy!!!  love the celine box. what a great colour!



05_sincere said:


> My recent purchase TB Flats



great additions!


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



Yes, you have been a busy bee!!!!  Love all your new additions, especially the glitter Miu Miu's----WOW!!!

Where is your coat from in your avatar?? It's so gorgeous!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

AEGIS said:


> LV fluro pink Thompson



Such a gorgeous colour!!! Love it!!!



maggiesze1 said:


> My newest non- CL purchase!! ~ Dooney & Bourke Signature Flowers Barrel Satchel!!~



Love this bag!! Perfect for summer!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> I've been cheating on CL a lot these days it seems......my new YSL Tribtoos!!!
> 
> I'm beyond excited about these!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.



Wow!!! Look amazing on you!!!
Just gorgeous!!!



AEGIS said:


> zara heels...my summerissisma replacement



Super Hot!!!!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Some summer in a box I picked up today



Where did you get these? Gorgeous colours...Love!!



fumi said:


> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



Haha!!! You have been busy girl!!!!
Love them all..Congrats!!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Marni clutch bag


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Love all your purchases!! All them!! pink and glitter are my best friends
> Congrats  *fumi*!




Thank you! Yes I LOVE pink and glitter too! 




05_sincere said:


> Wow great additions love the maniacs



Thank you! They are my first pair of Brian Atwood shoes. 




phiphi said:


> this is a great kind of busy!!!  love the celine box. what a great colour!




Thank you! Pictures don't do the color justice. 





dbeth said:


> Yes, you have been a busy bee!!!!  Love all your new additions, especially the glitter Miu Miu's----WOW!!!
> 
> Where is your coat from in your avatar?? It's so gorgeous!




Thank you! Actually, my avatar pic isn't a picture of me  It's a picture I found of Anna Dello Russo (Vogue editor) with the same bag as me.




ChrisyAM15 said:


> Haha!!! You have been busy girl!!!!
> Love them all..Congrats!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

*phi phi* thank you  and *Chrisyam15* thanks again, theyre only Nine West I really love them because theyre cute and cheap!


----------



## Louboufan

05_sincere said:


> My recent purchase TB Flats[/QUOTE
> Love them! Shoe twins for both colors!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice additions, everyone.


----------



## chelle0216

fumi said:
			
		

> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



I love them all!!! I don't normally look at this thread but had to comment when I saw these beauties! I love your miu miu and pumps!! Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink


Love the mui mui. They are extremely sexy!! Model pictures please.


----------



## wannaprada

My third pair of Manolo Blahnik suede BB, this time in a vibrant crayon green, which isn't accurately captured in my pic. Love them!


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> love LV vernis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aegis, you're making me want these shoes....





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Love this bag!! Perfect for summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super Hot!!!!




thank you ladies.  being an insomnomaniac helped me this week and i picked up another thompson in biege

phiphi--you should def. get them! they're only $50!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A few new goodies!

Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!






Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!






Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!






Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!






Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!






Yumi Kim skirt/top!






Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> LV fluro pink Thompson



Love!!!   I adore this color!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love neon!
> 
> happy 30th



Thank you!! 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Love your flats and shades.



Thanks so much!! 




			
				maggiesze1 said:
			
		

> My newest non- CL purchase!! ~ Dooney & Bourke Signature Flowers Barrel Satchel!!~



It's so pretty and springy! 




			
				Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> My humble little LV collection
> 
> Damier Ebene Speedy 35
> Monogram Speedy 25
> Azur Cles
> Mint Green Vernis 4-key holder



What a fab collection!! 




			
				r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> I've been cheating on CL a lot these days it seems......my new YSL Tribtoos!!!
> 
> I'm beyond excited about these!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures.



They are gorgeous!! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> zara heels...my summerissisma replacement



So fun and fab! 




			
				Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Some summer in a box I picked up today



You describe 'em perfectly... so fun!! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



I adore anything glitter and Miu Miu, so those sandals are a dream!!   Pretty Celine, too!   Oooooh, Maniacs are awesome... and in pink, they are fab!! 




			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> My recent purchase TB Flats



Love TB flats! 




			
				phiphi said:
			
		

> yay for birthday/minal hauls!  everything is so pretty!
> 
> love this!! perfect for summer!



Aww, thank you, P!! 




			
				ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Marni clutch bag



Super cute!! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> My third pair of Manolo Blahnik suede BB, this time in a vibrant crayon green, which isn't accurately captured in my pic. Love them!



Love the vibrant color... they are fabulous!!


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Love the vibrant color... they are fabulous!!



Thanks Fiery!


----------



## LVoepink

My first pair of lanvins, I am in love with the colour!


----------



## gymangel812

fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim skirt/top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!



Did you get the pink rag & bones hands on sale on a site?


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Fiery!



You're welcome! 




			
				LVoepink said:
			
		

> My first pair of lanvins, I am in love with the colour!



Oooooh, gorgeous color!!!   I have a pair in orange patent and love how vibrant they are! 




			
				gymangel812 said:
			
		

> Did you get the pink rag & bones hands on sale on a site?



I found 'em for a great deal on bloomies.com a few weeks ago!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> My third pair of Manolo Blahnik suede BB, this time in a vibrant crayon green, which isn't accurately captured in my pic. Love them!



Gorgeous color!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> Love!!!   I adore this color!!



Holy haul! I think I'll join the others that love the Fiery's reveals!!   LOVE the sequin clutch, wow, it's a beauty. Also loving the neon pink & green bags!! And I see you bought more colored skinnies!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LVoepink said:


> My first pair of lanvins, I am in love with the colour!



oh! Congrats! this reminds me when I had my first pair of Lanvin flats (a brilliant pink) and they get dirty easily.... if you know something to keep the original color please let me know!


----------



## fumi

chelle0216 said:


> I love them all!!! I don't normally look at this thread but had to comment when I saw these beauties! I love your miu miu and pumps!! Very nice!



Thank you so much chelle! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the mui mui. They are extremely sexy!! Model pictures please.



Thank you lavender! 



fieryfashionist said:


> I adore anything glitter and Miu Miu, so those sandals are a dream!!   Pretty Celine, too!   Oooooh, Maniacs are awesome... and in pink, they are fab!!



Thank you fiery! :kiss: Yes I am also a big fan of Miu Miu and glitter!


----------



## wannaprada

LVoepink said:
			
		

> My first pair of lanvins, I am in love with the colour!



Congrats! They look super comfy and what a great color!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Gorgeous color!!



 Thanks Dbeth!


----------



## LVoepink

wannaprada said:


> Congrats! They look super comfy and what a great color!


 
Thank you  they are super comfy! I want another pair already


----------



## ChrisyAM15

fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim skirt/top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!


 
Wow!! So many gorgeous things I see here!
Love them all, especially the clutch bag (:


----------



## Elsie87

Got this *YSL Arty Dots ring* today:


----------



## needloub

fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim skirt/top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!



Beautiful goodies!!


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim skirt/top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!



OMG!!!!!!  I adore every single item but the Yumi Kim skirt/top outfit is absolutely stellar.  I can just imagine how gorgeous those colors will look against your skin! Perfection!  Fabulous haul, sweetheart. 




LVoepink said:


> My first pair of lanvins, I am in love with the colour!



This is such a perfect color for spring/summer.  Congrats!



Elsie87 said:


> Got this *YSL Arty Dots ring* today:



Oh, Elsie.  This is SO YOU!  I love it.


----------



## cts900

Finally received my Green Dragon dress from Ideeli yesterday (Made in CA--LOVE supporting local companies).  I LOVE it!!!!  I am going to wear it with my Rastas to my little brother's wedding rehearsal dinner in a few weeks.  DH, kidlets, and I are all wearing variations of blue and green.  I am super excited!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

cts900 said:
			
		

> Finally received my Green Dragon dress from Ideeli yesterday (Made in CA--LOVE supporting local companies).  I LOVE it!!!!  I am going to wear it with my Rastas to my little brother's wedding rehearsal dinner in a few weeks.  DH, kidlets, and I are all wearing variations of blue and green.  I am super excited!



It's so elegant, im positive it will look stunning x


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Not fashion, but I got the Harry Potter collectors edition of books as a "just because" gift! So sweet! I'm happy as a lark....or Gary Coleman haha! Thanks for letting me share my nerdy joy!


----------



## fumi

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Not fashion, but I got the Harry Potter collectors edition of books as a "just because" gift! So sweet! I'm happy as a lark....or Gary Coleman haha! Thanks for letting me share my nerdy joy!



Yeah! I still have to get mine... What a great gift!


----------



## cts900

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Not fashion, but I got the Harry Potter collectors edition of books as a "just because" gift! So sweet! I'm happy as a lark....or Gary Coleman haha! Thanks for letting me share my nerdy joy!



Aw, so sweet.  I am a big ole nerd too!  This is an awesome gift.



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's so elegant, im positive it will look stunning x



Thank you so much sweetie!  When I wear it, I will be sure to post pics.


----------



## cts900

Yesterday was my 10th wedding anniversary.  When I opened my closet to get dressed for work, these Cole Haan pumps were waiting for me as a gift from DH.  I had been obsessing over them for awhile and he made sure I did not miss out on them.  Perfect work shoes!  I wore them that day and felt like I was walking on love clouds.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Elsie87 said:


> Got this *YSL Arty Dots ring* today:



Love your new ysl ring!


----------



## Elsie87

*cts* & *rosa*: 

*Cts:* Love the shoes and that gown is fab! Congrats on your 10th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

cts900 said:


> Yesterday was my 10th wedding anniversary. When I opened my closet to get dressed for work, these Cole Haan pumps were waiting for me as a gift from DH. I had been obsessing over them for awhile and he made sure I did not miss out on them. Perfect work shoes! I wore them that day and felt like I was walking on love clouds.


 
Every girl dreams of bagging a man this thoughtful! Congrats and here's to 10 more. x


----------



## cts900

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Every girl dreams of bagging a man this thoughtful! Congrats and here's to 10 more. x



Thank you for the congrats!  You are so sweet.  He is a dreamy man...and he makes me feel like I am a dream in return.  Life is very good .



Elsie87 said:


> *cts* & *rosa*:
> 
> *Cts:* Love the shoes and that gown is fab! Congrats on your 10th wedding anniversary!



You are most welcome.  Thank you for all the kind words, love.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

cts900 said:


> Thank you for the congrats! You are so sweet. He is a dreamy man...and he makes me feel like I am a dream in return. Life is very good .
> 
> 
> 
> You are most welcome. Thank you for all the kind words, love.


 
How inspirational *cts*! nothing I love more than a successful fairytale. xx


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> Yesterday was my 10th wedding anniversary. When I opened my closet to get dressed for work, these Cole Haan pumps were waiting for me as a gift from DH. I had been obsessing over them for awhile and he made sure I did not miss out on them. Perfect work shoes! I wore them that day and felt like I was walking on love clouds.


 Aww what a sweet sweet DH!!  They look great!!  Your dress for the rehersal dinner is lovely!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Wow!! So many gorgeous things I see here!
> Love them all, especially the clutch bag (:



Aww, thanks so much!! 




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Got this YSL Arty Dots ring today:



Such an awesome ring!! 




			
				needloub said:
			
		

> Beautiful goodies!!



Thank you!! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!  I adore every single item but the Yumi Kim skirt/top outfit is absolutely stellar.  I can just imagine how gorgeous those colors will look against your skin! Perfection!  Fabulous haul, sweetheart.
> 
> This is such a perfect color for spring/summer.  Congrats!
> 
> Oh, Elsie.  This is SO YOU!  I love it.



Aww, you're so sweet!!   Thank you!!!!    I can't wait to wear that outfit out, but sadly, it's gotten rainy and cold here, yuck!   Soon enough, though!! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Finally received my Green Dragon dress from Ideeli yesterday (Made in CA--LOVE supporting local companies).  I LOVE it!!!!  I am going to wear it with my Rastas to my little brother's wedding rehearsal dinner in a few weeks.  DH, kidlets, and I are all wearing variations of blue and green.  I am super excited!



I know this dress will look STUNNING on you!!!!   It'll look perfect with the Rastas!!   I can't wait to see pics!!! 




			
				ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Not fashion, but I got the Harry Potter collectors edition of books as a "just because" gift! So sweet! I'm happy as a lark....or Gary Coleman haha! Thanks for letting me share my nerdy joy!



That's more cool than nerdy, haha... congrats!! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Yesterday was my 10th wedding anniversary.  When I opened my closet to get dressed for work, these Cole Haan pumps were waiting for me as a gift from DH.  I had been obsessing over them for awhile and he made sure I did not miss out on them.  Perfect work shoes!  I wore them that day and felt like I was walking on love clouds.



You and your DH are so sweet to each other ... you deserve such a thoughtful gift!    I love Cole Haan shoes (have a pair of flats)... the Nike air technology is sheer genius!!   Enjoy them and Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## sammix3

fumi said:


> I've been kind of busy...
> 
> 
> Miu Miu glitter heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Hibiscus Box Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac pumps in bubblegum pink



I saw the Maniacs on NAP and wanted them too but going to be good.. If they make it to sale then maaaaybe


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some goodies 

Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!






7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!






Some MAC/Sephora stuff!






Chanel goodies!






Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!






Cusp jewelry!











Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!






J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!






Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cts900 said:


> Yesterday was my 10th wedding anniversary.  When I opened my closet to get dressed for work, these Cole Haan pumps were waiting for me as a gift from DH.  I had been obsessing over them for awhile and he made sure I did not miss out on them.  Perfect work shoes!  I wore them that day and felt like I was walking on love clouds.



Aww, what an awesome DH!  However, you are the sweetest around so he's lucky to have you!  

(as I run to zappos.com to find those shoes....)


----------



## floridasun8

My first pair of YSL tributes


----------



## mizcolon73

floridasun8 said:


> My first pair of YSL tributes


 
LOVE the buckle on these!!!!


----------



## cts900

floridasun8 said:


> My first pair of YSL tributes



Congrats!



Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, what an awesome DH!  However, you are the sweetest around so he's lucky to have you!
> 
> (as I run to zappos.com to find those shoes....)



Hi hot stuff!  Thank you so much.  Did you find them?  I found mine at Nordstrom Rack so they are around on sale...



fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies
> 
> Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some MAC/Sephora stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cusp jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!



Thank you for all the very kind words and sweet support--you always make me feel special.  Your taste is exquisite!  Every item of jewelry you buy is TDF and I especially adore the purple wash!  What a great color on you!  I would kill for your body.  Those shorts are HOT little mama.  



beagly911 said:


> Aww what a sweet sweet DH!!  They look great!!  Your dress for the rehersal dinner is lovely!!



Thank you, sweetheart. 



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> How inspirational *cts*! nothing I love more than a successful fairytale. xx


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely additions everyone.


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies
> 
> Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some MAC/Sephora stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cusp jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!


 WOW you did great!!!  What an awesome haul!!!


----------



## beagly911

floridasun8 said:


> My first pair of YSL tributes


 Fantastic!


----------



## skislope15

New LV artsy in damier azur. Im so happy they came out with the artsy in this design finally, i have the speedy and sarah wallet to match but needed a bigger bag


----------



## fumi

skislope15 said:


> New LV artsy in damier azur. Im so happy they came out with the artsy in this design finally, i have the speedy and sarah wallet to match but needed a bigger bag




What a wonderful looking bag!


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> New LV artsy in damier azur. Im so happy they came out with the artsy in this design finally, i have the speedy and sarah wallet to match but needed a bigger bag


 Beautiful bag ski!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Valentino pink patent bow shoes

LOVE  













Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Love those shoes! So cute!


----------



## chelle0216

dbeth said:
			
		

> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.



Those are sooo cute and sexy! I want a pair now..


----------



## chelle0216

skislope15 said:
			
		

> New LV artsy in damier azur. Im so happy they came out with the artsy in this design finally, i have the speedy and sarah wallet to match but needed a bigger bag



I love! If you don't mind.. How much is it? I probably would like to get one but would have to wait for anniversary.. Lol..


----------



## dbeth

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Love those shoes! So cute!



Thanks Cute!!! 



chelle0216 said:


> Those are sooo cute and sexy! I want a pair now..



Thanks Chelle!!   Yes, you need them.   They make my legs look long, I can only imagine what they would look like on you! Your legs would go on for miles!


----------



## Jönathan

So pretty!

Cute dress too! 



dbeth said:


> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.


----------



## dbeth

Jönathan;21712670 said:
			
		

> So pretty!
> 
> Cute dress too!



Thanks Luv!


----------



## maggiesze1

dbeth said:


> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.



Those are sooo pretty!! I love Pink!!


----------



## GrRoxy

dbeth said:
			
		

> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.



Beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

maggiesze1 said:


> Those are sooo pretty!! I love Pink!!



Thanks maggie! 



GrRoxy said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Roxy!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist 






More pics on my blog


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.


 So glad you got the pink, they are wonderful!!!


----------



## beagly911

SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog


 Lovely, the color is TDF!!!!


----------



## dbeth

SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Oh these are soooo gorgeous!!! I just love the color!! Congrats!




beagly911 said:


> So glad you got the pink, they are wonderful!!!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## Nolia

*I've been eyeing this for an ENTIRE YEAR on NAP. It's finally here and I am beyond excited to wear it!!

I love my name Burberry Equestrian Knight Emblem Rainboots!!
Can you believe I don't ACTUALLY own a pair of rainboots?! I figured better time than any to invest in a great versatile pair!!

=D

These are true to size (if you wear thin - regular socks). If you plan to wear tick socks, size up!*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Nolia said:


> *I've been eyeing this for an ENTIRE YEAR on NAP. It's finally here and I am beyond excited to wear it!!
> 
> I love my name Burberry Equestrian Knight Emblem Rainboots!!
> Can you believe I don't ACTUALLY own a pair of rainboots?! I figured better time than any to invest in a great versatile pair!!
> 
> =D
> 
> These are true to size (if you wear thin - regular socks). If you plan to wear tick socks, size up!*




Love these!! Congrats


----------



## heiress-ox

Nolia said:


> *I've been eyeing this for an ENTIRE YEAR on NAP. It's finally here and I am beyond excited to wear it!!
> 
> I love my name Burberry Equestrian Knight Emblem Rainboots!!
> Can you believe I don't ACTUALLY own a pair of rainboots?! I figured better time than any to invest in a great versatile pair!!
> 
> =D
> 
> These are true to size (if you wear thin - regular socks). If you plan to wear tick socks, size up!*


I LOVE these, they are so chic for a wellington boot and reasonably price, I think living in Canada I need these too! 



SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Gorgeous colour and shoe made even sweeter by the fact that you got a fantastic deal!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I've been busy for the past month,

*Pink Pumps from Forever21 $39.99*






Motorcycle Boots from ASH $295.00 got it for $70.00














*Tops from Forever21*
My room is very messy ahahahaha
Front:




Back:




Front:




Back:




*The shorts are BDG from Urban Outfitters*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Madonna top:*





*Urban Outfitters:*

*Silence + Noise*





*Sparkle & Fade*





*Staring At Stars*









Shorts from vintage store in Australia.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*F21*


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Handbag "royalty" laugh my new Modalu pippa in mint, bought in this gorgeous shade for an upcoming holiday with my mum! It's really good quality I was pleasantly surprised and I love her


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Excuse the grotty work background!


----------



## heiress-ox

New Tory Burch 'Caroline' flats in camellia pink - needed nude flats for my coloured jeans and upcoming trip to London


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.



Valentino heels are so cute! They look great on you 




SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



Congrats! The color is so pretty!


----------



## fumi

LouboutinHottie said:


> I've been busy for the past month,
> 
> *Pink Pumps from Forever21 $39.99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motorcycle Boots from ASH $295.00 got it for $70.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tops from Forever21*
> My room is very messy ahahahaha
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The shorts are BDG from Urban Outfitters*



Wow, you definitely have been busy  What a great haul! 




heiress-ox said:


> New Tory Burch 'Caroline' flats in camellia pink - needed nude flats for my coloured jeans and upcoming trip to London



Have fun on your trip!  I am a big fan of TB flats.


----------



## heiress-ox

fumi said:


> Wow, you definitely have been busy  What a great haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun on your trip!  I am a big fan of TB flats.



Thank you! I'm excited it'll also be my first time inside an actual CL freestanding boutique!


----------



## fumi

heiress-ox said:


> Thank you! I'm excited it'll also be my first time inside an actual CL freestanding boutique!



Please take pictures and spy pics for us! :ninja:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

fumi said:


> Wow, you definitely have been busy  What a great haul!



Thanks


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Valentino heels are so cute! They look great on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! The color is so pretty!




Thanks Fumi!!! I have noticed that we are very similar in taste.


----------



## dbeth

LouboutinHottie said:


> *F21*




Look at your cute little tiny waist!!!! And girl, you can wear some daisy dukes!!  Loving all the bright colors, especially the yellow and hot pink.


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Handbag "royalty" laugh my new Modalu pippa in mint, bought in this gorgeous shade for an upcoming holiday with my mum! It's really good quality I was pleasantly surprised and I love her



GORGEOUS color!!! Perfect for spring/summer!!!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.


them on you & outfit!!
Are they comfy? How much is the heel height & how they fit compared to your CLs TTS?


----------



## BattyBugs

Please forgive the general shout-out. Congratulations on all of the gorgeous new goodies, everyone.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dbeth said:


> Look at your cute little tiny waist!!!! And girl, you can wear some daisy dukes!!  Loving all the bright colors, especially the yellow and hot pink.



Thanks gurl!


----------



## dbeth

9distelle said:


> them on you & outfit!!
> Are they comfy? How much is the heel height & how they fit compared to your CLs TTS?



Thanks doll! . It doesn't say on the box & I can't find my measuring tape at the moment( I am sure it's in my daughters toy box, she likes to play with it.) but it looks like they are about 4.5-5 inches 
, & it also has a platform. My CL TTS is usually 40, in Valentino I am always 39.5. These are just a bit tighter than the original bow Valentino, but not enough to size .5 up since they will stretch a bit.


----------



## Dolly2012

Not shoes but my favourite purchase this year was a cream Chanel bag when we were in London


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

skislope15 said:


> New LV artsy in damier azur. Im so happy they came out with the artsy in this design finally, i have the speedy and sarah wallet to match but needed a bigger bag



Awesome! I'm looking for a large bag in the damier azur too! Bday in 2 weeks, hopefully I'll get one lol wish me luck! congrats on a great purse!



dbeth said:


> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.



you are like so feminine and cute! lol I love these on you!



SongbirdDiva said:


> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my blog



beautiful color...so rich!



Nolia said:


> *I've been eyeing this for an ENTIRE YEAR on NAP. It's finally here and I am beyond excited to wear it!!
> 
> I love my name Burberry Equestrian Knight Emblem Rainboots!!
> Can you believe I don't ACTUALLY own a pair of rainboots?! I figured better time than any to invest in a great versatile pair!!
> 
> =D
> 
> These are true to size (if you wear thin - regular socks). If you plan to wear tick socks, size up!*



these look good on you, I've been dying for rain boots that fit my calves loosely-riddle me this...do you have exceptionally small calves or is the circumference on these boots really wide?



heiress-ox said:


> New Tory Burch 'Caroline' flats in camellia pink - needed nude flats for my coloured jeans and upcoming trip to London



Twinsies lol I live in TB flats...it makes me feel guilty to own so many beautiful high heels. London is amazing, I did a year of school there  I hope you have a great time...take lots of pics!


----------



## Nolia

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> these look good on you, I've been dying for rain boots that fit my calves loosely-riddle me this...do you have exceptionally small calves or is the circumference on these boots really wide?



For a size 36, the circumference on the boots is 14.5 inches.  My calves are just over 11inches with jeans on~  I don't know if that means I have small calves for my size or if the boots are big though!!


----------



## skislope15

chelle0216 said:


> I love! If you don't mind.. How much is it? I probably would like to get one but would have to wait for anniversary.. Lol..



It was $1674 plus tax, they had just hiked the prices up 3%


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Nolia said:


> For a size 36, the circumference on the boots is 14.5 inches.  My calves are just over 11inches with jeans on~  I don't know if that means I have small calves for my size or if the boots are big though!!



Noliaaaaaaaa! My forearm is 11 inches...naked!   My Hunter boots are 16in and they're so tight they leave marks after a whole day so I just stopped wearing them. Oh well no Burberry rain boots for me lol but they're awesome on you...just splash in a puddle or two for me will ya


----------



## dbeth

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Awesome! I'm looking for a large bag in the damier azur too! Bday in 2 weeks, hopefully I'll get one lol wish me luck! congrats on a great purse!
> 
> 
> 
> you are like so feminine and cute! lol I love these on you!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful color...so rich!
> 
> 
> 
> these look good on you, I've been dying for rain boots that fit my calves loosely-riddle me this...do you have exceptionally small calves or is the circumference on these boots really wide?
> 
> 
> 
> Twinsies lol I live in TB flats...it makes me feel guilty to own so many beautiful high heels. London is amazing, I did a year of school there  I hope you have a great time...take lots of pics!



Oh Choco---you are always so sweet!! Thank you doll!!   I do feel very girly when I put them on. I don't know if it's the color or the bow---probably both!


----------



## Nolia

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Noliaaaaaaaa! My forearm is 11 inches...naked!   My Hunter boots are 16in and they're so tight they leave marks after a whole day so I just stopped wearing them. Oh well no Burberry rain boots for me lol but they're awesome on you...just splash in a puddle or two for me will ya



 But I am also really short and petite so every pair of pants I have must be hemmed. =( There's +ves and -ves on all of use!! I can't wait to wear these boots in the rain though!! Thank you for your kind comments!!


----------



## heiress-ox

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Twinsies lol I live in TB flats...it makes me feel guilty to own so many beautiful high heels. London is amazing, I did a year of school there  I hope you have a great time...take lots of pics!


Thank you lovely!! I actually was born/raised in london & moved to Canada in my teens so it's always great to go back! I definitely will take pics & spy pics in the boutiques!


----------



## sofaa

My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)


----------



## AEGIS

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some new stuff!

RM mini mac in cream/gold





COH cream thompson st. skinnies and 7fam white skinny jeans





Hair pins (love these!!!) from Anthro





Some more pins and scarves from Anthro





YSL golden glosses (have almost all the colors and absolutely love them)!





Splendid skirt (also have blue - shopbop sale) and knit/sequin top from ATL





Sephora haul (minus a bunch I forgot to add, oops)


----------



## fumi

fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff!
> 
> RM mini mac in cream/gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH cream thompson st. skinnies and 7fam white skinny jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair pins (love these!!!) from Anthro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pins and scarves from Anthro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL golden glosses (have almost all the colors and absolutely love them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid skirt (also have blue - shopbop sale) and knit/sequin top from ATL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora haul (minus a bunch I forgot to add, oops)



I love all the makeup and all the hairpins and scarves from Anthropologie  Very cute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> My first pair of YSL tributes



They are gorgeous!!  Love Tributes!! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> Hi hot stuff!  Thank you so much.  Did you find them?  I found mine at Nordstrom Rack so they are around on sale...
> 
> Thank you for all the very kind words and sweet support--you always make me feel special.  Your taste is exquisite!  Every item of jewelry you buy is TDF and I especially adore the purple wash!  What a great color on you!  I would kill for your body.  Those shorts are HOT little mama.
> 
> Thank you, sweetheart.



Aww, you always write the most heartfelt, sweetest responses that make me feel special too!    Thank you!!   Phew, my body has been eating it's own weight in chocolate this past month (and I'll be having my ultimate dessert tomorrow and hopefully the next few days ), so I may lay off the shorts, haha.  




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> WOW you did great!!!  What an awesome haul!!!



Aww, thanks! 




			
				skislope15 said:
			
		

> New LV artsy in damier azur. Im so happy they came out with the artsy in this design finally, i have the speedy and sarah wallet to match but needed a bigger bag



What a pretty bag! 




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Valentino pink patent bow shoes
> 
> LOVE
> 
> Almost bought the red patent bow shoes too, but I liked the CL red bananes better.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!   You always pick fab shoes! 




			
				SongbirdDiva said:
			
		

> My new Chinese Blue Tribtoos. I got them for a pretty good deal so I couldn't resist
> 
> More pics on my blog



The color is just gorgeous!!! 




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> I've been eyeing this for an ENTIRE YEAR on NAP. It's finally here and I am beyond excited to wear it!!
> 
> I love my name Burberry Equestrian Knight Emblem Rainboots!!
> Can you believe I don't ACTUALLY own a pair of rainboots?! I figured better time than any to invest in a great versatile pair!!
> 
> =D
> 
> These are true to size (if you wear thin - regular socks). If you plan to wear tick socks, size up!



They look so great on you!!  Congrats!! 




			
				LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> I've been busy for the past month,
> 
> Pink Pumps from Forever21 $39.99
> 
> Motorcycle Boots from ASH $295.00 got it for $70.00
> 
> Tops from Forever21
> My room is very messy ahahahaha
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> Front:
> 
> Back:
> 
> The shorts are BDG from Urban Outfitters






			
				LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> Madonna top:
> 
> Urban Outfitters:
> 
> Silence + Noise
> 
> Sparkle & Fade
> 
> Staring At Stars
> 
> Shorts from vintage store in Australia.






			
				LouboutinHottie said:
			
		

> F21



What a haul!!   Everything looks so great on you!!  Love the color of your F21 pumps! 




			
				Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Handbag "royalty" laugh my new Modalu pippa in mint, bought in this gorgeous shade for an upcoming holiday with my mum! It's really good quality I was pleasantly surprised and I love her



I've been slightly obsessed with mint recently... what a pretty bag!! 




			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> New Tory Burch 'Caroline' flats in camellia pink - needed nude flats for my coloured jeans and upcoming trip to London



TB makes some awesome flats... like these! 




			
				sofaa said:
			
		

> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



Congrats on your Phantom!!


----------



## wannaprada

sofaa said:
			
		

> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)




Even my husband is impressed by this bag! So impressed, he is determined to get one for me. Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


>



what's in it?


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## wannaprada

I'm awful at teasing. Here are my newest pair of Manolo's, the BB in natural shiny Cork, however I'm not sure if I like them on me, against my skin tone. Thoughts?


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> I'm awful at teasing. Here are my newest pair of Manolo's, the BB in natural shiny Cork, however I'm not sure if I like them on me, against my skin tone. Thoughts?



I'm not a big fan of cork shoes, but I think they look pretty good against your skin tone


----------



## dbeth

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



Oh dear lord!!!    LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff!
> 
> RM mini mac in cream/gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH cream thompson st. skinnies and 7fam white skinny jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair pins (love these!!!) from Anthro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pins and scarves from Anthro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL golden glosses (have almost all the colors and absolutely love them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid skirt (also have blue - shopbop sale) and knit/sequin top from ATL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora haul (minus a bunch I forgot to add, oops)



Your scarves from Anthro look gorgeous Fiery!



wannaprada said:


> I'm awful at teasing. Here are my newest pair of Manolo's, the BB in natural shiny Cork, however I'm not sure if I like them on me, against my skin tone. Thoughts?



Very cute Wanna! They look really good on you!


----------



## HeelAddict

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I'm awful at teasing. Here are my newest pair of Manolo's, the BB in natural shiny Cork, however I'm not sure if I like them on me, against my skin tone. Thoughts?



I think the contrast looks quite striking-keep  x


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> I'm awful at teasing. Here are my newest pair of Manolo's, the BB in natural shiny Cork, however I'm not sure if I like them on me, against my skin tone. Thoughts?



These are gorgeous on you.



fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff!
> 
> RM mini mac in cream/gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH cream thompson st. skinnies and 7fam white skinny jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hair pins (love these!!!) from Anthro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pins and scarves from Anthro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL golden glosses (have almost all the colors and absolutely love them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid skirt (also have blue - shopbop sale) and knit/sequin top from ATL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora haul (minus a bunch I forgot to add, oops)



The hair PINS!!!!! I love, love, love, love them.  You are the best shopper I know, woman.


----------



## cts900

After a long trip for my brother's elaborate weekend wedding, my DH and kids still found time to give me the royal treatment for mother's day.  Cheers to all the tPF mamas!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice additions!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Even my husband is impressed by this bag! So impressed, he is determined to get one for me. Congrats!





nice guy!


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> After a long trip for my brother's elaborate weekend wedding, my DH and kids still found time to give me the royal treatment for mother's day.  Cheers to all the tPF mamas!




How sweet!!! Luv the pink watch!

We went to Seaport Village ( LOVE that place!) & had a great time. Couldn't wear my loubis though. I am sure I would have fell in the pond.


----------



## 50wishes

Nice Manolo's!


----------



## anniethecat

cts900 said:


> After a long trip for my brother's elaborate weekend wedding, my DH and kids still found time to give me the royal treatment for mother's day. Cheers to all the tPF mamas!


 
Nice!  My DH collects Invictas.  I love this pink one!


----------



## surlygirl

cts900 said:


> After a long trip for my brother's elaborate weekend wedding, my DH and kids still found time to give me the royal treatment for mother's day.  Cheers to all the tPF mamas!



too cute! love the ww cup! and veuve cliquot rose is my fav. looks like you had a well-deserved amazing mother's day, *cts*!


----------



## ilovemylilo

sofaa said:


> My newest purchase: Celine Croc-Embossed Phantom w/ black hardware from last season (managed to find it brand new)



 lucky gal! Those are TDF! congrats


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> How sweet!!! Luv the pink watch!
> 
> We went to Seaport Village ( LOVE that place!) & had a great time. Couldn't wear my loubis though. I am sure I would have fell in the pond.



Thanks, sweetie!  I love, love, love Seaport Village!  Can you imagine how much all that uneven ground would ruin your heels?  Yuck!  Good call .



anniethecat said:


> Nice!  My DH collects Invictas.  I love this pink one!



This is my first and I adore it!  Thank you so much! 



surlygirl said:


> too cute! love the ww cup! and veuve cliquot rose is my fav. looks like you had a well-deserved amazing mother's day, *cts*!



Thank you, hun.  It was a _great_ day.  Best part was that we were just all together.  The gifts were just the cherries on top.  Hope we get to toast some champagne together at a meet up someday!


----------



## beagly911

Just got a really cute yellow with black dot J Crew skirt from ebay...(pic from the listing)


----------



## beagly911

^^can't wait to get it and pair it up!!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Just got a really cute yellow with black dot J Crew skirt from ebay...(pic from the listing)



Love this Beagly! I am a sucker for polka dots. Have fun dressing it up!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Love this Beagly! I am a sucker for polka dots. Have fun dressing it up!


 Me too dbeth, can't wait it to dress it up and find great everyday/work outfits with it!!!I love the color combo!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm a sucker for polka dots!

Today at work the presale for the handbag sale happened. I originally wanted just a fluoro coral totally turnlock Percy (MBMJ) but when I saw a Preppy Hillier in sugar I had to get it. After all, I loved the Hillier and loved it even more when it came out in the preppy style. The hillier was a steal! I can't wait til they can come home with me!

(oh god Louboutins and two bags in a week I've been SO bad!)


----------



## beagly911

^^oh can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beagly911 said:


> Just got a really cute yellow with black dot J Crew skirt from ebay...(pic from the listing)



Can't wait to see one of your beautiful outfits wearing this J Crew skirt


----------



## PollyGal

A few new additions for Polly's wardrobe!!


----------



## PollyGal

First, new Be Not The Same leather jacket
Milly cardi


----------



## PollyGal

Monsoon dress with SoMa London jacket


----------



## PollyGal

And, finally Myrine & Me dress

Sorry for the sideways pics - my phone does this all the time!!!!


----------



## PollyGal




----------



## dbeth

PollyGal said:


> Monsoon dress with SoMa London jacket
> 
> View attachment 1726181



Wow, this is one amazing dress!! Gorgeous.


----------



## beagly911

Not a non-CL purchase, or even a gift...my first rose of the season from my garden...it is truly a gift!!!


----------



## PollyGal

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Not a non-CL purchase, or even a gift...my first rose of the season from my garden...it is truly a gift!!!



Lovely!! Summer has come at last!!!


----------



## PollyGal

dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow, this is one amazing dress!! Gorgeous.



Thanks dbeth!!!


----------



## beagly911

PollyGal said:


> Lovely!! Summer has come at last!!!


Thanks PollyGal, all of your new purchases are lovely!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> Not a non-CL purchase, or even a gift...my first rose of the season from my garden...it is truly a gift!!!



I love springtime and summertime gardens  beautiful!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey ladies  picked up these Stuart Weitzman 'Alex' espadrilles last week  super practical!


----------



## mistyknightwin

They are sooo cute Choco! How ironic I was just looking @ them on Nordstrom's website, they are on sale...


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies  picked up these Stuart Weitzman 'Alex' espadrilles last week  super practical!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

mistyknightwin said:


> They are sooo cute Choco! How ironic I was just looking @ them on Nordstrom's website, they are on sale...



Thank you! And yes, I just saw...I paid full price :cry: but luckily I used a NM gift card and it wasn't my money or I'd go straight back and get a price adjustment or something! I really like them, my best friend has a caramel complexion and the nude (swamp?) color really compliments her skintone! I was going to get those too, but I have the SW nude platstrutting from last year and I didn't want too similar of a shoe. All this to say-these shoes are awesome, definitely going to be my summer workhorses. Get them-can't beat $220!


----------



## dbeth

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey ladies  picked up these Stuart Weitzman 'Alex' espadrilles last week  super practical!




I love these! I tried them on in a beige color, but my feet are wide so they didn't look good on me.

Love your nail polish too!


----------



## amag520

beagly911 said:


> Just got a really cute yellow with black dot J Crew skirt from ebay...(pic from the listing)



Love it! I'm a big ebay fan and am always looking for the next deal!  Nice find.


----------



## amag520

I can't believe I actually bought these! I just found a pair of Chanel Peep-toe shoes that I saw in New York over 5 years ago. 

I saved up all year to go to NYC to dance each summer in HS and wanted to check out all the big stores. I saw these Chanels but for some reason they only had a 37 in one shoe and a 36.5 in the other. (strange?!) They wouldn't sell them to me (I was young and just wanted ONE designer pair). So now that I'm able to (sort of) afford them I've been keeping an eye out and today I was so luck to get them off therealreal.com in the original color I had tried on and unworn. I'll do a whole reveal when they get in but I'm just so excited.  It's so strange because I had them in my head for so long...will be weird to see them in my hands in about a week.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

dbeth said:
			
		

> I love these! I tried them on in a beige color, but my feet are wide so they didn't look good on me.
> 
> Love your nail polish too!



Thanks DBeth! Charged up Cherry by Opi!


----------



## beagly911

amag520 said:


> I can't believe I actually bought these! I just found a pair of Chanel Peep-toe shoes that I saw in New York over 5 years ago.
> 
> I saved up all year to go to NYC to dance each summer in HS and wanted to check out all the big stores. I saw these Chanels but for some reason they only had a 37 in one shoe and a 36.5 in the other. (strange?!) They wouldn't sell them to me (I was young and just wanted ONE designer pair). So now that I'm able to (sort of) afford them I've been keeping an eye out and today I was so luck to get them off therealreal.com in the original color I had tried on and unworn. I'll do a whole reveal when they get in but I'm just so excited. It's so strange because I had them in my head for so long...will be weird to see them in my hands in about a week.


 Congrats amag, I love the story behind these long desired Chanels!!  I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All!

I've wanted a pair of these for a while but was always busy with louboutin.. I was actually torn between these and the bis un bout but I ended up getting these!

What do you all think?


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I've wanted a pair of these for a while but was always busy with louboutin.. I was actually torn between these and the bis un bout but I ended up getting these!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 1738965
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738981



I love the Hangisi pump! I've always wanted to get it, because it is such an iconic, classic shoe, partly thanks to Sex and the City. I also love how much the jewels sparkle!


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> I love the Hangisi pump! I've always wanted to get it, because it is such an iconic, classic shoe, partly thanks to Sex and the City. I also love how much the jewels sparkle!



I know! They're soo pretty! Something about the buckle and the style of the toe box gives them a fancy  20th century European royalty chic.  But Ive always been worried they didnt suit me..


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> I know! They're soo pretty! Something about the buckle and the style of the toe box gives them a fancy  20th century European royalty chic.  But Ive always been worried they didnt suit me..



Well TBH, the main reasons I haven't bought these shoes yet even though I really want to, is because they are a really formal shoe due to the satin and the jewels, and also because I am only in my 20s and I feel that the shoes would not look "right" for my age... 
But in terms of looks, I think they look great on you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

THEY ARRIVED TODAY!!

Jimmy Choo, My First Ever Reveal!!! 
.
They're from the Icon collection, Im so excited!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Hey All!
> 
> I've wanted a pair of these for a while but was always busy with louboutin.. I was actually torn between these and the bis un bout but I ended up getting these!
> 
> What do you all think?



I think they are very classy and elegant! I thought of getting the pink or blue Hangisi pumps a while back but when I tried on the blue in person I changed my mind..they are beautiful on their own but not on my feet, they actually look like boats on me and I'm not sure why :/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those Blahniks are absolutely stunning! I would love a pair of that style myself, but I would destroy that satin.


----------



## Louboufan

Sincerelycass11 said:


> THEY ARRIVED TODAY!!
> 
> Jimmy Choo, My First Ever Reveal!!!
> .
> They're from the Icon collection, Im so excited!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Sincerelycass11 said:


> THEY ARRIVED TODAY!!
> 
> Jimmy Choo, My First Ever Reveal!!!
> .
> They're from the Icon collection, Im so excited!!!





Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!





Thank you so much darling!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I've wanted a pair of these for a while but was always busy with louboutin.. I was actually torn between these and the bis un bout but I ended up getting these!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738979



LOVE THESE  congrats girl!


----------



## BattyBugs

You all have been busy lately. Amazing additions, everyone


----------



## dbeth

Sincerelycass11 said:


> THEY ARRIVED TODAY!!
> 
> Jimmy Choo, My First Ever Reveal!!!
> .
> They're from the Icon collection, Im so excited!!!



I LOVE these! I was wondering what they looked like on. They are stunning, love everything about them!!! Style, color, material!!!!



Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I've wanted a pair of these for a while but was always busy with louboutin.. I was actually torn between these and the bis un bout but I ended up getting these!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738979



These are so classy & beautiful. Congrats on a very lovely pair!!


----------



## Doglover1610

Just wanted to share two dresses I bought from Macy's:  

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...resses&SIZE=14&sp=1&spc=42&ruleId=25&slotId=6

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...esses&SIZE=14&sp=1&spc=42&ruleId=25&slotId=23


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Well TBH, the main reasons I haven't bought these shoes yet even though I really want to, is because they are a really formal shoe due to the satin and the jewels, and also because I am only in my 20s and I feel that the shoes would not look "right" for my age...
> But in terms of looks, I think they look great on you!



I'm in my 20s too, but I've been so into elegant classy looks lately... I think I can do well to combine the shoes with something a little young but classy... And thank you!!.. At least they're a classic looking shoe! If I take care of them I could wear them for a very long time! 




pixiesparkle said:


> I think they are very classy and elegant! I thought of getting the pink or blue Hangisi pumps a while back but when I tried on the blue in person I changed my mind..they are beautiful on their own but not on my feet, they actually look like boats on me and I'm not sure why :/



They do tend to look longish from certain angles but looking down they look beautiful I think.. ... 



LouboutinHottie said:


> LOVE THESE  congrats girl!



Thank you so much!! 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Those Blahniks are absolutely stunning! I would love a pair of that style myself, but I would destroy that satin.



I'm worried about that too! But I figure I wont wear them for just about anything.. It requires a certain type of occasion I believe! And thank you!!


----------



## Faraasha

Better modeling pics..


----------



## Faraasha

dbeth said:


> These are so classy & beautiful. Congrats on a very lovely pair!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Texlatina

I know these are not as "high end" as some of the shoes posted, but I got these recently and fell in love with them. They are by Steve Madden, called "DejaVu" and are amazingly comfortable!


----------



## martinaa

Faraasha said:


> Better modeling pics..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1739649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1739650


 
 Beautiful! I love the bling and the colour!


----------



## martinaa

Texlatina said:


> I know these are not as "high end" as some of the shoes posted, but I got these recently and fell in love with them. They are by Steve Madden, called "DejaVu" and are amazingly comfortable!


 
I love nude shoes!! Congrats! I like your outfit.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Hey all, my birthday was yesterday  got this LV damier azur Neverfull in GM, gonna be my summer go-to...work, etc thanks for letting me share!


----------



## skislope15

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all, my birthday was yesterday  got this LV damier azur Neverfull in GM, gonna be my summer go-to...work, etc thanks for letting me share!


 
I love the azur for the summer! great bag congrats!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

skislope15 said:


> I love the azur for the summer! great bag congrats!



thanks ski! I was inspired to do big damier azur by your artsy!


----------



## beagly911

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I've wanted a pair of these for a while but was always busy with louboutin.. I was actually torn between these and the bis un bout but I ended up getting these!
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738979


 
I Love,love,love them   I have wanted the blue in this style for over a year...maybe someday - just need to have the right place to wear them!!  Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> THEY ARRIVED TODAY!!
> 
> Jimmy Choo, My First Ever Reveal!!!
> .
> They're from the Icon collection, Im so excited!!!


 WOW stunning!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:


> WOW stunning!!



Thank You!!!


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> Just wanted to share two dresses I bought from Macy's:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...resses&SIZE=14&sp=1&spc=42&ruleId=25&slotId=6
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...esses&SIZE=14&sp=1&spc=42&ruleId=25&slotId=23


 Both are lovely but I  the red...I love a red dress!!


----------



## beagly911

Faraasha said:


> Better modeling pics..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1739649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1739650


 
Ok, I may need to find an excuse to get the blue ones, they look great on you!!!  Are they comfortable??  How did you size in them??


----------



## beagly911

Texlatina said:


> I know these are not as "high end" as some of the shoes posted, but I got these recently and fell in love with them. They are by Steve Madden, called "DejaVu" and are amazingly comfortable!


 very nice, I love the whole outfit!!  Love the white skinnies!!


----------



## beagly911

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all, my birthday was yesterday  got this LV damier azur Neverfull in GM, gonna be my summer go-to...work, etc thanks for letting me share!


 Happy Birthday Choco!!!  Your LV will be great for the summer I'll have to keep an eye out for you, your LV and CL's when I'm down in the area!!!


----------



## DariaD

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey all, my birthday was yesterday  got this LV damier azur Neverfull in GM, gonna be my summer go-to...work, etc thanks for letting me share!



Congrats with beautiful bag and Happy Birthday!


----------



## DariaD

Got my Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats!
Those are supercute and incredibly comfortable because of the padded sole but run big to me. Hello, heelgrips


----------



## GrRoxy

DariaD said:
			
		

> Got my Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats!
> Those are supercute and incredibly comfortable because of the padded sole but run big to me. Hello, heelgrips



 I love them!


----------



## amag520

They finally came!  The Chanel Peep-toes I say in NYC 5+ years ago!

Full reveal here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-reveal-and-the-story-behind-it-754181.html


----------



## Faraasha

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I may need to find an excuse to get the blue ones, they look great on you!!!  Are they comfortable??  How did you size in them??



 Thank you!... I went my TTS in them... They are very comfortable and its a low heel so pretty good all around.. They slip on so easily I was surprised at first..


----------



## DariaD

GrRoxy said:


> I love them!



Thank you!))


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Another birthday present, I'm such a lucky girl  introducing my David Yurman Thoroughbred Cable Cookie Earrings in Pearl!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Choco!!!  Your LV will be great for the summer I'll have to keep an eye out for you, your LV and CL's when I'm down in the area!!!



Thanks Beagly! Lol yes! I always wonder if I'll ever run into a forum lady out and about...I only pray I'm not looking like a bum that day haha!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

DariaD said:
			
		

> Congrats with beautiful bag and Happy Birthday!



Thanks Daria! Love the Sam Edelmans!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

DariaD said:


> Got my Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats!
> Those are supercute and incredibly comfortable because of the padded sole but run big to me. Hello, heelgrips


 
so pretty!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love those edelmans Daria!

I've been so bad lately. I think my thought process is "Shouldn't get any more shoes. Just bought shoes. HEY LOOK SHOES!"

Say hello to my Prada bow flats! Wanted them for a while and a color I hardly have any of went on sale. 

Betsy Johnson kitty earrings 

Lululemon goodies: slip less headband, boogie shorts, tame me tank, happy Hatha crop. The crops are harem pants but I possess a secret love for them as Xanadu is my favorite movie. Plus they're fantastic for yoga. Couldn't get em all in a pic though. 

Pucci scarf. I'm such a pucci junkie. 

Mbmj sailor stripe top. Clearance score.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> I love the Hangisi pump! I've always wanted to get it, because it is such an iconic, classic shoe, partly thanks to Sex and the City. I also love how much the jewels sparkle!



Those are sexy! They are a keeper!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I really like that top how cute!



ColdSteel said:


> Love those edelmans Daria!
> 
> I've been so bad lately. I think my thought process is "Shouldn't get any more shoes. Just bought shoes. HEY LOOK SHOES!"
> 
> Say hello to my Prada bow flats! Wanted them for a while and a color I hardly have any of went on sale.
> 
> Betsy Johnson kitty earrings
> 
> Lululemon goodies: slip less headband, boogie shorts, tame me tank, happy Hatha crop. The crops are harem pants but I possess a secret love for them as Xanadu is my favorite movie. Plus they're fantastic for yoga. Couldn't get em all in a pic though.
> 
> Pucci scarf. I'm such a pucci junkie.
> 
> Mbmj sailor stripe top. Clearance score.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

AAAHHHHH WE SHARE THE SAME SHOPPING MENTALITY!!!!!  such cute finds!!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Some pretty urban outfitters sandals for $19 because after work today my left toe decided it wanted nothing to do with my flats and sent arcs of pain up to my scalp. Harrumph. I have liked these sandals for some time though. And they were on sale!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Picked up a pair of camel lanvin flats at the net-a-porter sale-$400 not bad! And I also got the Stuart weitzman Alex espadrilles in swamp on sale at Nordstrom for $220! A total steal considered a paid full price for my black pair...so now it balances out a little bit. I love sale season!


----------



## AEGIS

got my vintage jumbo chanel flap in black. yaay!! now i want MOOOOAAAAWWRRR!! [say it like roar lol]


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> got my vintage jumbo chanel flap in black. yaay!! now i want MOOOOAAAAWWRRR!! [say it like roar lol]



ahhh yay! I asked for one for my birthday...didn't get it lol but I'm so happy for you! vicarious thrilllssss!


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> ahhh yay! I asked for one for my birthday...didn't get it lol but I'm so happy for you! vicarious thrilllssss!



im too scared to take her out...she's so nice...now i want something in taupe...which means i should stop buying shoes i guess...sigh


----------



## wannaprada

aegis said:
			
		

> im too scared to take her out...she's so nice...now i want something in taupe...which means i should stop buying shoes i guess...sigh



pics! Pics!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> pics! Pics!











i love her....i texted my friend and asked her if this what child birth was like   i don't think I am going to get those Gucci sandals...i keep thinking i should add it to my chanel fund instead.


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i love her....i texted my friend and asked her if this what child birth was like   i don't think I am going to get those Gucci sandals...i keep thinking i should add it to my chanel fund instead.



 I'd take the Chanel over the Gucci sandals any day!! Congrats! She is beautiful!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)! 










White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with






Together






My "souvenir" from Hawaii... '12C green patent mini mini flap










Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique






Parker blouse 






Yumi Kim dress






Yumi Kim strapless dress






Yumi Kim blouse


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I'm awful at teasing. Here are my newest pair of Manolo's, the BB in natural shiny Cork, however I'm not sure if I like them on me, against my skin tone. Thoughts?



Oooooh, they are SO nice on you!! 




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Oh dear lord!!!    LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your scarves from Anthro look gorgeous Fiery!
> 
> Very cute Wanna! They look really good on you!



Aww, thanks!!   I love Anthro scarves!! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous on you.
> 
> The hair PINS!!!!! I love, love, love, love them.  You are the best shopper I know, woman.



Aww, thank you!!   Those pins are just too pretty and irresistible! 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> After a long trip for my brother's elaborate weekend wedding, my DH and kids still found time to give me the royal treatment for mother's day.  Cheers to all the tPF mamas!



What a wonderful Mother's Day you had :smile1... you deserved the royal treatment!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Just got a really cute yellow with black dot J Crew skirt from ebay...(pic from the listing)



I love me some polka dots... too cute!! 




			
				PollyGal said:
			
		

> A few new additions for Polly's wardrobe!!



Such pretty purchases... I love it all!! 





			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Not a non-CL purchase, or even a gift...my first rose of the season from my garden...it is truly a gift!!!



I love roses... how beautiful!! 




			
				ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Hey ladies  picked up these Stuart Weitzman 'Alex' espadrilles last week  super practical!



I've had my eye on these wedges!  What a great purchase! 




			
				Faraasha said:
			
		

> Hey All!
> 
> I've wanted a pair of these for a while but was always busy with louboutin.. I was actually torn between these and the bis un bout but I ended up getting these!
> 
> What do you all think?



I love them... so elegant and the color is stunning!! 




			
				Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share two dresses I bought from Macy's:
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/calvin-klein-dress-cap-sleeve-zippered-sheath?ID=663019&CategoryID=13245#fn=DEPARTMENT_TYPE%3DDresses%26SIZE%3D14%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D42%26ruleId%3D25%26slotId%3D6
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/calvin-klein-dress-sleeveless-ruffled-cap-sleeve-red-sheath?ID=654337&CategoryID=13245#fn=DEPARTMENT_TYPE%3DDresses%26SIZE%3D14%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D42%26ruleId%3D25%26slotId%3D23



Such nice dresses!! 




			
				Texlatina said:
			
		

> I know these are not as "high end" as some of the shoes posted, but I got these recently and fell in love with them. They are by Steve Madden, called "DejaVu" and are amazingly comfortable!



They look great on you... if they're comfy to boot, they're a winner no matter what the brand! 




			
				ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Hey all, my birthday was yesterday  got this LV damier azur Neverfull in GM, gonna be my summer go-to...work, etc thanks for letting me share!



Happy Belated Birthday!!    What an awesome present... you'll get so much use out of it!!   Congrats!! 




			
				DariaD said:
			
		

> Got my Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats!
> Those are supercute and incredibly comfortable because of the padded sole but run big to me. Hello, heelgrips



They're so cute! 




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> They finally came!  The Chanel Peep-toes I say in NYC 5+ years ago!
> 
> Full reveal here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-reveal-and-the-story-behind-it-754181.html



They're fabulous!   Congrats and enjoy them!! 




			
				ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Another birthday present, I'm such a lucky girl  introducing my David Yurman Thoroughbred Cable Cookie Earrings in Pearl!



Love those earrings!! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Love those edelmans Daria!
> 
> I've been so bad lately. I think my thought process is "Shouldn't get any more shoes. Just bought shoes. HEY LOOK SHOES!"
> 
> Say hello to my Prada bow flats! Wanted them for a while and a color I hardly have any of went on sale.
> 
> Betsy Johnson kitty earrings
> 
> Lululemon goodies: slip less headband, boogie shorts, tame me tank, happy Hatha crop. The crops are harem pants but I possess a secret love for them as Xanadu is my favorite movie. Plus they're fantastic for yoga. Couldn't get em all in a pic though.
> 
> Pucci scarf. I'm such a pucci junkie.
> 
> Mbmj sailor stripe top. Clearance score.






			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Some pretty urban outfitters sandals for $19 because after work today my left toe decided it wanted nothing to do with my flats and sent arcs of pain up to my scalp. Harrumph. I have liked these sandals for some time though. And they were on sale!



What fabulous scores!!   Those Prada flats are adorable!! 




			
				ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Picked up a pair of camel lanvin flats at the net-a-porter sale-$400 not bad! And I also got the Stuart weitzman Alex espadrilles in swamp on sale at Nordstrom for $220! A total steal considered a paid full price for my black pair...so now it balances out a little bit. I love sale season!



Gorgeous flats and love the SW wedges, too!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fieryfashionist said:


> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "souvenir" from Hawaii... '12C green patent mini mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse



I love all the gifts! They are very beautiful!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Forgot to add my navy COH thompson street skinnies





LV navy inclusion bangle


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love all the gifts! They are very beautiful!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## DariaD

fieryfashionist said:


> Forgot to add my navy COH thompson street skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV navy inclusion bangle



Love the bracelet!)


----------



## DariaD

Finally bought myself Lanvin flats! I was dreaming about them for a loooong time


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> Together
> 
> My "souvenir" from Hawaii... '12C green patent mini mini flap
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse



WOW!! Happy Birthday and congrats on the Rolex!


----------



## wannaprada

DariaD said:
			
		

> Finally bought myself Lanvin flats! I was dreaming about them for a loooong time


Nice!


----------



## GrRoxy

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> Together
> 
> My "souvenir" from Hawaii... '12C green patent mini mini flap
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse



Lovely gifts! Beautiful ring and I love the colour of chanel!


----------



## GrRoxy

DariaD said:
			
		

> Finally bought myself Lanvin flats! I was dreaming about them for a loooong time



So lovely... I feel like I ll be visiting Lanvin soon LOL


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> Together
> 
> My "souvenir" from Hawaii... '12C green patent mini mini flap
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse



Girl! U go innnnn, what a haul  love each item! Happy belated birthday and congrats on all the new goodies!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

DariaD said:
			
		

> Finally bought myself Lanvin flats! I was dreaming about them for a loooong time



Congrats! I just got mine yesterday and I already know they're gonna get a lottttt of wear! That color is so pretty on u, the leather is amazing! Wear them in good health!


----------



## amag520

DariaD said:
			
		

> Finally bought myself Lanvin flats! I was dreaming about them for a loooong time



Great color! I'm so partial to this aqua/turquoise!


----------



## ColdSteel

Beautiful color on the lanvins! 

Crosspost from the secondhand bargains thread:





Vintage Escada pumps for my mom (at a 7AA it'd take a miracle and an ax for my foot to fit in). I swear, every vintage Escada shoe I find is waaay too small for me! They'll probably fit my mom since she's a 6.5 and has some extra narrow ferragamos she loves in an 8. $9.99





Adorable Kate Spade scarf. The design looks very Saul Bass and it was only $1.99





A brand that's new to me, Michiko London. At first I misread it as Moschino and then dismissed it upon my second look. Before I made it 3 steps away I thought I should google her. Then I decided I had to have it! Love the print! $3.99

Not pictured: $7.99 J.Crew hipslung jeans. They look like a straight leg and my mom has been dying for some straight leg or skinny jeans. She loves the thrift store too and is happy I found stuff for both of us!

All in all, made out like a bandit for $25 today!


----------



## NANI1972

AEGIS said:


> i love her....i texted my friend and asked her if this what child birth was like   i don't think I am going to get those Gucci sandals...i keep thinking i should add it to my chanel fund instead.



Gorgeous! Child birth hurts a LOT more lol! And costs a lot more too lol!

Congrats on your new baby, she's beautiful.


----------



## ColdSteel

Apologies in advance for the instagram filter but I hit gold today at the thrift store. My last visit I wished so hard to find just one pair of Seven jeans on my next trip. The thrift gods came through... and more! I literally touched all of these one after another! I almost cried because four years ago reselling denim was how I supplemented my allowance after I lost my job and sometimes I'd have really good days like this. The Paige and AG will go the way of the consignment store as they are incompatible with my posterior (and I didn't want to try things on since I just had a mani/pedi) but the Sevens will be shared between me and my mom!






*le swoon*


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> Finally bought myself Lanvin flats! I was dreaming about them for a loooong time



The color of those flats are amazing!


----------



## heiress-ox

i shared this in the glass slipper too, but wanted to post here as i know a few ladies were curious about them!
Presenting my first pair of the YSL Tribtoo 105 in Pink Textured Patent Leather (which work as a great warm nude colour on me) - the comfort of these straight out of the box was better than any of my Louboutins, even more comfy than my Biancas which i thought was the best i could expect!











the first pic is taken non-flash with my iPhone, the second with a flash camera - i'd say irl the colour is somewhere between the two.


----------



## martinaa

heiress-ox said:


> i shared this in the glass slipper too, but wanted to post here as i know a few ladies were curious about them!
> Presenting my first pair of the YSL Tribtoo 105 in Pink Textured Patent Leather (which work as a great warm nude colour on me) - the comfort of these straight out of the box was better than any of my Louboutins, even more comfy than my Biancas which i thought was the best i could expect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first pic is taken non-flash with my iPhone, the second with a flash camera - i'd say irl the colour is somewhere between the two.



They look so great on You!!


----------



## r6girl2005

Tribtoos for me too!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

r6girl2005 said:


> Tribtoos for me too!



Wow!!! Very sexy!!!
Love them..Congrats!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

martinaa said:


> They look so great on You!!



aww, thank you


----------



## ColdSteel

Tribtoos must be my favorite silhouette, not counting Louboutins!


----------



## msd31

AEGIS said:


> i love her....i texted my friend and asked her if this what child birth was like   i don't think I am going to get those Gucci sandals...i keep thinking i should add it to my chanel fund instead.




Lookin good!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> i shared this in the glass slipper too, but wanted to post here as i know a few ladies were curious about them!
> Presenting my first pair of the YSL Tribtoo 105 in Pink Textured Patent Leather (which work as a great warm nude colour on me) - the comfort of these straight out of the box was better than any of my Louboutins, even more comfy than my Biancas which i thought was the best i could expect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first pic is taken non-flash with my iPhone, the second with a flash camera - i'd say irl the colour is somewhere between the two.



I luv Tribtoos! I agree with you, they are very comfy, more than my CL or Valentino.  Congrats!!!!



r6girl2005 said:


> Tribtoos for me too!



Love these too!!!! luv the sparkle!



AEGIS said:


> i love her....i texted my friend and asked her if this what child birth was like   i don't think I am going to get those Gucci sandals...i keep thinking i should add it to my chanel fund instead.



Looking good Aegis!  And your Chanel is gorgeous.


----------



## mizcolon73

DariaD said:


> Got my Sam Edelman's Beatrix flats!
> Those are supercute and incredibly comfortable because of the padded sole but run big to me. Hello, heelgrips


 

These are soooo cute!!! Are they running a half size big??


----------



## beagly911

WOW how in the heck did I get 4+ pages behind, crud!!!  Icredible purchases!!  ColdSteel your are the thrift queen...btw I love being thrifty!!!(more $$$ for CL's and bags!! plus the occasional thrift bonus find!!!)  The Tribtoos are FAH-BUH-LOUS!!!!


----------



## fumi

r6girl2005 said:


> Tribtoos for me too!



These look so hot on you! I love the glitter!


----------



## DariaD

mizcolon73 said:


> These are soooo cute!!! Are they running a half size big??



Thank you! 
Yes, they run a half size big for me. I already eying my next pair and this time will go 37.5 or even 37 instead of 38.


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "souvenir" from Hawaii... '12C green patent mini mini flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse




I love all your new additions!  Especially that Rolex, it's TDF!


----------



## gymangel812

r6girl2005 said:


> Tribtoos for me too!


ooh those are lovely!!

a few new purchases of mine:








2 mcqueen clutches

hermes cdc





3 herve legers


----------



## beagly911

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers


 Fabulous additions!!!  The HL's are gorgeous!!


----------



## dbeth

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers



Omg, your Alex.McQueen is TDF!!!  Someday I would luv to get a clutch!!!  And of course I love your HL, I'm a big fan!! You look fantastic!


----------



## fumi

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers



I love Alexander McQueen clutches!! I also love the skin of your CDC bracelet!


----------



## PetitColibri

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers



congrats !
love the AMQs and blue dress !


----------



## GrRoxy

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 3 herve legers



Love your clutches! And you look fab in HL! Congrats


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

r6girl2005 said:


> Tribtoos for me too!



*r6girl* Your new Tribtoos look so great on you! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers



Wow! *gymangel* Love everything! Let me say you look super gorge on those HL dresses


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DariaD said:


> Finally bought myself Lanvin flats! I was dreaming about them for a loooong time



Cute! Are they leather? or patent leather? love this color!


----------



## DariaD

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Cute! Are they leather? or patent leather? love this color!



Thank you!
Yes, those are patent leather with some interesting finish, it's umm... "crinkled"
inside and has some light and dark areas mixed together. Very beautiful


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely new additions Ladies...  I have to try on a Herve Leger dress one of these days, I wish they sold them closer to home instead of me having to drive to DC 

Just got these sunnies (Prada Baroque in Havana)...love, love, love the detail on the side! I thought they would be too much for my face but they look great....





http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-b...ordsearch&fashionColor=Havana&resultback=1802


----------



## beagly911

mistyknightwin said:


> Lovely new additions Ladies...  I have to try on a Herve Leger dress one of these days, I wish they sold them closer to home instead of me having to drive to DC
> 
> Just got these sunnies (Prada Baroque in Havana)...love, love, love the detail on the side! I thought they would be too much for my face but they look great....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-b...ordsearch&fashionColor=Havana&resultback=1802


 Love your new sunnies!!!  I know what you mean about having to go to DC or Tyson's!!!  ARGH!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Lovely new additions Ladies...  I have to try on a Herve Leger dress one of these days, I wish they sold them closer to home instead of me having to drive to DC
> 
> Just got these sunnies (Prada Baroque in Havana)...love, love, love the detail on the side! I thought they would be too much for my face but they look great....
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-baroque-round-sunglasses/3202187?origin=keywordsearch&fashionColor=Havana&resultback=1802



Sunnies twins! I love these glasses; I have them in black! I'm always interested how the frames looks on other people's faces...because I think they're kinda quirky on me but I love them anyway! Wear them In good health!

PS nothing wrong w/ driving to DC--I'm here haha if u ever need a shopping bud lemme know!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers



Love the AMQ clutches..so gorgeous!!

Wow and those Herve Leger dresses look so amazing on you!!!
Very sexy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers



The dresses look amazing on you! Love the colors!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies, I was going to wear them for Father's Day but decided to wear something diff....@Beagly yeah that drive isn't high on my to do list lol 

@Choco, I would def. love to do some shopping w/you!!


----------



## heiress-ox

mistyknightwin said:


> Lovely new additions Ladies...  I have to try on a Herve Leger dress one of these days, I wish they sold them closer to home instead of me having to drive to DC
> 
> Just got these sunnies (Prada Baroque in Havana)...love, love, love the detail on the side! I thought they would be too much for my face but they look great....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-b...ordsearch&fashionColor=Havana&resultback=1802



love them!! i need to try them on one of these days


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 herve legers




That first McQueen clutch is stunning


----------



## dbeth

mistyknightwin said:


> Lovely new additions Ladies...  I have to try on a Herve Leger dress one of these days, I wish they sold them closer to home instead of me having to drive to DC
> 
> Just got these sunnies (Prada Baroque in Havana)...love, love, love the detail on the side! I thought they would be too much for my face but they look great....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-b...ordsearch&fashionColor=Havana&resultback=1802



Oh I love those! I love the little scroll on the side.


----------



## beagly911

mistyknightwin said:


> Thanks Ladies, I was going to wear them for Father's Day but decided to wear something diff....@Beagly yeah that drive isn't high on my to do list lol
> 
> @Choco, I would def. love to do some shopping w/you!!


 Ok, I'd be willing to make the drive...Shopping with great CL gals would be awesome!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies! And yes please try them on, you will love them!

@Beagly- sounds like a plan! I'll be in that area on the 28th, I plan on checking out the Zara sale!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I did a little damage today. I love Nordstrom's half yearly sale. 

These are my first Prada, Ferragamo, and Jimmy Choo. I normally wear Christian Louboutin but I decided to try something different.


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I did a little damage today. I love Nordstrom's half yearly sale.
> 
> These are my first Prada, Ferragamo, and Jimmy Choo. I normally wear Christian Louboutin but I decided to try something different.



They all look like very nice shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> They all look like very nice shoes!



Thanks Fumi!


----------



## gymangel812

got a few new things:

my first charlotte olympias!










mcqueen dress





mcq tank





hermes bracelet (only $115 LOL):


----------



## fumi

gymangel812 said:


> got a few new things:
> 
> my first charlotte olympias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcqueen dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcq tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes bracelet (only $115 LOL):



The CO heels are TDF! So pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

gymangel812 said:


> got a few new things:
> 
> my first charlotte olympias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcqueen dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcq tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes bracelet (only $115 LOL):



Those Olympias are nice!. I don't own a pair yet but my sis does and she says that they are so comfortable


----------



## fumi

Mini beauty haul:

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar
Dior Rosy Glow blush
Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia Cologne (I love the packaging of their products!)


----------



## AEGIS

gymangel812 said:


> got a few new things:
> 
> my first charlotte olympias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcqueen dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcq tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes bracelet (only $115 LOL):




oh i didnt expect them to be so pink! they go well with the mcqueen dress


----------



## ColdSteel

UO clearance shirt and rings. 
Poppy American apparel bikini

Last but not least some gorgeous Dan Post cowgirl boots!


----------



## amag520

Eeeeeee! I can't believe I just bought my very first Hermes piece! 
(Photo from the listing)

And shame on me for in the same week getting a Chanel dark brown caviar medium classic flap. I love it because it is almost black so it matches with nearly everything but was much more affordable for me 
 (Photo of real deal because it just came in today!)

I call is stress shopping. 
Both from lovely TPFers!! Thank you for letting me share with you guys!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> Mini beauty haul:
> 
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar
> Dior Rosy Glow blush
> Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia Cologne (I love the packaging of their products!)



Very nice!!! I need to try the Dior blush. It looks really nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

amag520 said:


> Eeeeeee! I can't believe I just bought my very first Hermes piece!
> (Photo from the listing)
> 
> And shame on me for in the same week getting a Chanel dark brown caviar medium classic flap. I love it because it is almost black so it matches with nearly everything but was much more affordable for me
> (Photo of real deal because it just came in today!)
> 
> I call is stress shopping.
> Both from lovely TPFers!! Thank you for letting me share with you guys!
> View attachment 1768988



Very nice!


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!!! I need to try the Dior blush. It looks really nice!



Thank you Lavender!  I've only used it for two days, but so far so good! I just love how pretty the packaging on Dior makeup products look too!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Mini beauty haul:
> 
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar
> Dior Rosy Glow blush
> Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia Cologne (I love the packaging of their products!)



*Fumi* the pink Dior blush is too cute...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> got a few new things:
> 
> my first charlotte olympias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcqueen dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcq tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermes bracelet (only $115 LOL):



Congrats *gymangel* on all your latest purchases!  Love your Charlotte Olympia shoes!! Specially this color!!


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Fumi* the pink Dior blush is too cute...



Thank you Cris! I'm liking it so far!


----------



## LVoepink

Jimmy Choo Polar wedges 30% off @ net a porter


----------



## dbeth

LVoepink said:


> Jimmy Choo Polar wedges 30% off @ net a porter




I love these!!  I bought them & then ended up canceling because I bought several wedges from the recent Nordstrom sale. I didn't need a 5th pair!  Would luv to see modeling pics!


----------



## beagly911

My new Tahari by Arthur S. Levine


----------



## amag520

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My new Tahari by Arthur S. Levine



You always dress so well!!


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My new Tahari by Arthur S. Levine



Love it, fits you so well!


----------



## DariaD

My new Rebecca Minkoff Stingray MAC Bombe, I am SO in love with this clutch. Paired with my CL Dorepis, they make bad**s combo


----------



## wannaprada

DariaD said:
			
		

> My new Rebecca Minkoff Stingray MAC Bombe, I am SO in love with this clutch. Paired with my CL Dorepis, they make bad**s combo



I totally agree! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!




was that the final price? i didnt even know. i just clicked buy!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!



wow amazing price - if only i held out a few more weeks, they look great on you - my pair is slightly darker than yours though, i wonder if there were slight variations in the leather


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> was that the final price? i didnt even know. i just clicked buy!!!


LMAO!! Yes, that was the final price!




			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> wow amazing price - if only i held out a few more weeks, they look great on you - my pair is slightly darker than yours though, i wonder if there were slight variations in the leather


Thanks Heiress!! The difference in color is a little weird? Aegis, what color are yours? :laughing:


----------



## Brooke0502

Double post! Oops!


----------



## Brooke0502

My new Lanvins! Wore them today and they made me sky high!! 





& Jimmy Choos I just got in and trying to find something to go with these!


----------



## amag520

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> My new Lanvins! Wore them today and they made me sky high!!
> 
> & Jimmy Choos I just got in and trying to find something to go with these!



Those Jimmy Choos looks stunning! Are thy comfy?


----------



## Brooke0502

amag520 said:
			
		

> Those Jimmy Choos looks stunning! Are thy comfy?



Yes they actual are very comfy!! True sizing too!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!



Love these! Congrats! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## wannaprada

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Love these! Congrats! They look gorgeous on you!



Why thank you!


----------



## r6girl2005

So hot wanna!!

I just love tribtoos 



wannaprada said:


> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!


Nice! I love tribtoos!


----------



## wannaprada

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> So hot wanna!!
> 
> I just love tribtoos






			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> Nice! I love tribtoos!



So do I! Thanks ladies!


----------



## dbeth

Brooke0502 said:


> My new Lanvins! Wore them today and they made me sky high!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774255
> 
> 
> & Jimmy Choos I just got in and trying to find something to go with these!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774256



Oooo those JC sparklies!! Love glitter!




DariaD said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Stingray MAC Bombe, I am SO in love with this clutch. Paired with my CL Dorepis, they make bad**s combo



Fabulous combo Daria!!! So striking together.



wannaprada said:


> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!



Gorgeous wanna! I came so close to buying these, not once, but 3 times.  I love the color, but I kept telling myself that I have nude patents and a JC shoe that's this color.


----------



## Brooke0502

dbeth said:
			
		

> Oooo those JC sparklies!! Love glitter!



Thank you  me too!!!

ETA I feel so blingy hahaha


----------



## ColdSteel

Love the glitter choos!

Today I kept it simple with the TOMS camila ballerina. Very comfy! I just love the toes on these.


----------



## Brooke0502

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Love the glitter choos!
> 
> Today I kept it simple with the TOMS camila ballerina. Very comfy! I just love the toes on these.



Ohhhh I like those! They are simple but have a touch of spice to them because of the toes! Cute! And I bet very comfy!


----------



## ColdSteel

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Ohhhh I like those! They are simple but have a touch of spice to them because of the toes! Cute! And I bet very comfy!



More comfy than the originals, IMHO. Heel has a nice cushion in it!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> LMAO!! Yes, that was the final price!
> 
> 
> Thanks Heiress!! The difference in color is a little weird? Aegis, what color are yours? :laughing:


----------



## AEGIS

zara got me with the sales


----------



## ColdSteel

Sam Edelman Beatrix flats (my official butt kicking shoes) and Luxury Rebel Sakura pumps. Both absolute fabulous deals!

Love the neons AEGIS!


----------



## airina666

Gucci 'Ride' heels with double G ornament. On sale for AUD285  Beyond comfy and the leather is so soft.  My first Gucci shoes.


----------



## ColdSteel

The ornament is so pretty! Reminds me of their older stuff from the 80s with the very rounded logo. You just reminded me that my GG canvas flats need new heels!


----------



## wannaprada

airina666 said:
			
		

> Gucci 'Ride' heels with double G ornament. On sale for AUD285  Beyond comfy and the leather is so soft.  My first Gucci shoes.



Nice, congrats! I only have one pair of Gucci shoes and they are one of my favorites when it comes to comfort.


----------



## sabrunka

In the past couple of weeks.. Oh my. I went crazy on sales... I don't even want to explain... But I will. No pictures at the moment. 

I got:
1x Alexander McQueen scarf
1x Mulberry scarf
4x Zoe Karssen tops
3x Wildfox tops
3x Alexandre de Paris hair accessories
1x Diptique candle set
1x YSL lipgloss set
1x Guerlain blush
1x Prada shoes
2x Brian Atwood shoes
1x Dolce and Gabbana shoes
1x Isabel Marant sneakers
2x Agent Provocateur bras
1x Agent Provocateur undies


----------



## Louboufan

DariaD said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Stingray MAC Bombe, I am SO in love with this clutch. Paired with my CL Dorepis, they make bad**s combo


Dorepis.


----------



## Brooke0502




----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:
			
		

> zara got me with the sales



Pauseeee! Girlllaaaaa-where did u get those Madame butterflies? S'one of my uhg lol nice!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I love! U look hot in that tshirt-where from?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!

Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)














Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)





Lil Chanel goodies 





Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd





Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)










Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!










Anthro button down (strawberries)!! 





Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!





Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!





Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> Lil Chanel goodies
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)



Dying over your clic Clac!!!! I've been hunting one forever!!! 

ETA OMG where is that glitter skirt from?! I'm drooling over your finds!


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> WOW!! Happy Birthday and congrats on the Rolex!



Thanks so much! 




			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Lovely gifts! Beautiful ring and I love the colour of chanel!



Aww, thank you! 




			
				ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Girl! U go innnnn, what a haul  love each item! Happy belated birthday and congrats on all the new goodies!



Haha, thank you!!   It was a very memorable bday! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Beautiful color on the lanvins!
> 
> Crosspost from the secondhand bargains thread:
> 
> Vintage Escada pumps for my mom (at a 7AA it'd take a miracle and an ax for my foot to fit in). I swear, every vintage Escada shoe I find is waaay too small for me! They'll probably fit my mom since she's a 6.5 and has some extra narrow ferragamos she loves in an 8. $9.99
> 
> Adorable Kate Spade scarf. The design looks very Saul Bass and it was only $1.99
> 
> A brand that's new to me, Michiko London. At first I misread it as Moschino and then dismissed it upon my second look. Before I made it 3 steps away I thought I should google her. Then I decided I had to have it! Love the print! $3.99
> 
> Not pictured: $7.99 J.Crew hipslung jeans. They look like a straight leg and my mom has been dying for some straight leg or skinny jeans. She loves the thrift store too and is happy I found stuff for both of us!
> 
> All in all, made out like a bandit for $25 today!



All for $25?!   You always find such great items!! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Apologies in advance for the instagram filter but I hit gold today at the thrift store. My last visit I wished so hard to find just one pair of Seven jeans on my next trip. The thrift gods came through... and more! I literally touched all of these one after another! I almost cried because four years ago reselling denim was how I supplemented my allowance after I lost my job and sometimes I'd have really good days like this. The Paige and AG will go the way of the consignment store as they are incompatible with my posterior (and I didn't want to try things on since I just had a mani/pedi) but the Sevens will be shared between me and my mom!
> 
> *le swoon*



Holy jeans!!   Such awesome finds!! 




			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i shared this in the glass slipper too, but wanted to post here as i know a few ladies were curious about them!
> Presenting my first pair of the YSL Tribtoo 105 in Pink Textured Patent Leather (which work as a great warm nude colour on me) - the comfort of these straight out of the box was better than any of my Louboutins, even more comfy than my Biancas which i thought was the best i could expect!
> 
> the first pic is taken non-flash with my iPhone, the second with a flash camera - i'd say irl the colour is somewhere between the two.



They are beautiful!! 




			
				r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Tribtoos for me too!



Oooooh, love the textured, shimmery fabric! 




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> I love all your new additions!  Especially that Rolex, it's TDF!



Aww, thanks so much! 




			
				gymangel812 said:
			
		

> ooh those are lovely!!
> 
> a few new purchases of mine:
> 
> 2 mcqueen clutches
> 
> hermes cdc
> 
> 3 herve legers



All fabulous! 




			
				mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Lovely new additions Ladies...  I have to try on a Herve Leger dress one of these days, I wish they sold them closer to home instead of me having to drive to DC
> 
> Just got these sunnies (Prada Baroque in Havana)...love, love, love the detail on the side! I thought they would be too much for my face but they look great....
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/prada-baroque-round-sunglasses/3202187?origin=keywordsearch&fashionColor=Havana&resultback=1802



Those sunnies are awesome! 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I did a little damage today. I love Nordstrom's half yearly sale.
> 
> These are my first Prada, Ferragamo, and Jimmy Choo. I normally wear Christian Louboutin but I decided to try something different.



Amazing shoe haul!!   The half yearly sale is sooo good and sooo bad, haha. 




			
				gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got a few new things:
> 
> my first charlotte olympias!
> 
> mcqueen dress
> 
> mcq tank
> 
> hermes bracelet (only $115 LOL):



Love the color of the H bracelet as well as the COs!! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Mini beauty haul:
> 
> Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar
> Dior Rosy Glow blush
> Jo Malone English Pear and Freesia Cologne (I love the packaging of their products!)



I love makeup and shimmer... everything is beautiful! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> UO clearance shirt and rings.
> Poppy American apparel bikini
> 
> Last but not least some gorgeous Dan Post cowgirl boots!



Great finds!!




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> Eeeeeee! I can't believe I just bought my very first Hermes piece!
> (Photo from the listing)
> 
> And shame on me for in the same week getting a Chanel dark brown caviar medium classic flap. I love it because it is almost black so it matches with nearly everything but was much more affordable for me
> (Photo of real deal because it just came in today!)
> 
> I call is stress shopping.
> Both from lovely TPFers!! Thank you for letting me share with you guys!



I loooove the brown flap... stunning!! 




			
				LVoepink said:
			
		

> Jimmy Choo Polar wedges 30% off @ net a porter



Such a fun print! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My new Tahari by Arthur S. Levine



Looks perfect on you! 




			
				DariaD said:
			
		

> My new Rebecca Minkoff Stingray MAC Bombe, I am SO in love with this clutch. Paired with my CL Dorepis, they make bad**s combo



Gorgeous color!! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!



Loooove!! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> My new Lanvins! Wore them today and they made me sky high!!
> 
> & Jimmy Choos I just got in and trying to find something to go with these!



They are both fab, girl! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Love the glitter choos!
> 
> Today I kept it simple with the TOMS camila ballerina. Very comfy! I just love the toes on these.



Cute! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> zara got me with the sales



Great sale haul!! 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Sam Edelman Beatrix flats (my official butt kicking shoes) and Luxury Rebel Sakura pumps. Both absolute fabulous deals!
> 
> Love the neons AEGIS!



Awesome finds!




			
				airina666 said:
			
		

> Gucci 'Ride' heels with double G ornament. On sale for AUD285  Beyond comfy and the leather is so soft.  My first Gucci shoes.



The leather does look amazing... great color, too! 




			
				sabrunka said:
			
		

> In the past couple of weeks.. Oh my. I went crazy on sales... I don't even want to explain... But I will. No pictures at the moment.
> 
> I got:
> 1x Alexander McQueen scarf
> 1x Mulberry scarf
> 4x Zoe Karssen tops
> 3x Wildfox tops
> 3x Alexandre de Paris hair accessories
> 1x Diptique candle set
> 1x YSL lipgloss set
> 1x Guerlain blush
> 1x Prada shoes
> 2x Brian Atwood shoes
> 1x Dolce and Gabbana shoes
> 1x Isabel Marant sneakers
> 2x Agent Provocateur bras
> 1x Agent Provocateur undies



Everything sounds fab!!   Would love to see some pics!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cute tee and badass scarf!


----------



## Brooke0502

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> I love! U look hot in that tshirt-where from?



Who?!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Dying over your clic Clac!!!! I've been hunting one forever!!!



Thanks!!   Yeah, I refuse to pay $600 or whatever and this was considerably less... my white one was even less than this.  I'm prob done with clic clacs unless I happen to chance upon a color I like at a price I like.  Haha.  Hope you find one soon! 

Just saw the edit... by Parker and on sale at Bloomies!  I have way too many Parker pieces (but who can resist such prettiness)?!


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> Lil Chanel goodies
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)



Love the Prada and Valentino shoes! Love the Chanel bag that you carried while wearing the Valentino shoes!  I so need a Chanel bag in my life! Maybe if I stopped buying Louboutins, I could get one! Lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love the Prada and Valentino shoes! Love the Chanel bag that you carried while wearing the Valentino shoes!  I so need a Chanel bag in my life! Maybe if I stopped buying Louboutins, I could get one! Lol!



Aww, thank you!!   Haha, I hear you on that!   I'm done with Chanel now due to the insane prices, but over the years I've been lucky enough to amass a great collection.  That beige flap (it's an older, discontinued beige, not the current permanent beige clair) can prob be found on eBay for a reasonable price!!


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Aww, thank you!!   Haha, I hear you on that!   I'm done with Chanel now due to the insane prices, but over the years I've been lucky enough to amass a great collection.  That beige flap (it's an older, discontinued beige, not the current permanent beige clair) can prob be found on eBay for a reasonable price!!



Thanks for the tip! If I come across one I'll be sure to check with you to make sure it's real!


----------



## Brooke0502

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> I love! U look hot in that tshirt-where from?



Idk if this was to me or not but if it was that isn't me! I wish it was LOL  I got it off eBay! 50 Shades Of Gray! Look for that photo if you want it! I saw it on Pintrest first!


----------



## Louboufan

fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Chanel goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)


Love your Chanel.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Love your Chanel.



Thank you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip! If I come across one I'll be sure to check with you to make sure it's real!



Sounds like a plan!   The girls in the Authenticate This thread are really good, too!


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Chanel goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)



I am obsessed with all of your bows!!!!!  The strawberries are delicious, but the oversized Valentino bows on the heels!!!!!!! Love, love, love!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

cts900 said:
			
		

> I am obsessed with all of your bows!!!!!  The strawberries are delicious, but the oversized Valentino bows on the heels!!!!!!! Love, love, love!!!!!



Aww, thank you!!   Haha, I am clearly bow obsessed, huh?   So hard to resist such pretty bows!!   I'm glad you're a fellow bow lover!   I thought the strawberries on the top were a cute touch... hope to wear it out soon!


----------



## Brooke0502

Fun sparkle dress!


----------



## cts900

Brooke0502 said:


> Fun sparkle dress!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779074



This is super cute!


----------



## Brooke0502

cts900 said:
			
		

> This is super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## fumi

fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!



You have great taste in clothes! They are all so cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Love the Prada and Valentino shoes! Love the Chanel bag that you carried while wearing the Valentino shoes!  I so need a Chanel bag in my life! Maybe if I stopped buying Louboutins, I could get one! Lol!



Same here. I need to stop buying Louboutins to save for a chanel. =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brooke0502 said:


> Fun sparkle dress!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779074



Really cute dress.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Just got these today: YSL Tribtoo 105 in Light Clay. They were on sale for only $314!!



Gasps!!! Those are super sexy!!!!


----------



## Brooke0502

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Really cute dress.



Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

this awesome ring i bought on the streets of NY....and these Kate Spade flats which I get compliments on every time i wear them!


----------



## Brooke0502

Zara dress! Can't wait to pair this with my nude Jimmy Choo cosmic heels!


----------



## Brooke0502

AEGIS said:
			
		

> this awesome ring i bought on the streets of NY....and these Kate Spade flats which I get compliments on every time i wear them!



Cute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Fun sparkle dress!



Love anything sparkly... this is so cute!! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> You have great taste in clothes! They are all so cute!



Aww, that's so nice of you to say ... thank you! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> this awesome ring i bought on the streets of NY....and these Kate Spade flats which I get compliments on every time i wear them!



That ring looks Kate Spade-esque and is so cute... and the flats are adorable! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Zara dress! Can't wait to pair this with my nude Jimmy Choo cosmic heels!



Love that shade of blue!!   Looks great on you!!


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Love anything sparkly... this is so cute!!
> 
> Love that shade of blue!!   Looks great on you!!



Thanks doll!! You know I  the sparkles too!! Oh that's not me lol that's the picture shown when I bought it! I hope it looks that good on me!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Thanks doll!! You know I  the sparkles too!! Oh that's not me lol that's the picture shown when I bought it! I hope it looks that good on me!!



  Haha, we're both magpies!   Oooooh, well either way, I'm sure it'll look just as good if not better on you!


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Haha, we're both magpies!   Oooooh, well either way, I'm sure it'll look just as good if not better on you!



 you're a doll!!!


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Chanel goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)



Wow, when you shop---you SHOP!!! Great haul! I especially love the TB flip flops---I have several pairs & I love them. The most comfortable EVER!!! Also love your Prada & Valentino wedges, I almost bought those same Prada ones.

Lookin good in that mini glitter.   :greengrin:



AEGIS said:


> this awesome ring i bought on the streets of NY....and these Kate Spade flats which I get compliments on every time i wear them!



Very pretty Aegis! And I love this shot, it's like an action pic!



Brooke0502 said:


> Zara dress! Can't wait to pair this with my nude Jimmy Choo cosmic heels!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780018



GORGEOUS shade of blue! You look great in this dress!!


----------



## Louboufan

Brooke0502 said:


> Zara dress! Can't wait to pair this with my nude Jimmy Choo cosmic heels!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780018


Very pretty dress.


----------



## AEGIS

Brooke0502 said:


> Cute!



thanks! my ring matches your dress 



fieryfashionist said:


> That ring looks Kate Spade-esque and is so cute... and the flats are adorable!



thanks. and it's adjustable so i guess whenever im pregnant and i have fat fingers i can still wear it.



dbeth said:


> W
> 
> Very pretty Aegis! And I love this shot, it's like an action pic!
> 
> up:





thanks! i made mrAegis take it in the middle of the street.  he rolled his eyes per usual lol


----------



## amag520

AEGIS said:
			
		

> this awesome ring i bought on the streets of NY....and these Kate Spade flats which I get compliments on every time i wear them!



That ring is pretty! Very cool find


----------



## amag520

Thanks for letting me share! My non-CL purchase is my first piece of Hermes!! A white Epsom KDT!!

Couldn't believe I've found my size, can't find hardly anything online


----------



## fieryfashionist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> you're a doll!!!








			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow, when you shop---you SHOP!!! Great haul! I especially love the TB flip flops---I have several pairs & I love them. The most comfortable EVER!!! Also love your Prada & Valentino wedges, I almost bought those same Prada ones.
> 
> Lookin good in that mini glitter.   :greengrin:
> 
> Very pretty Aegis! And I love this shot, it's like an action pic!
> 
> GORGEOUS shade of blue! You look great in this dress!!



Haha, thank you!!    I guess I don't mess around, but I do always look for sales and have a cap on how much I feel comfortable paying per item!   Omg, they are INSANELY comfy!!   I bought my first pair two years or so ago and then a few more some months back when there was some sale!  These weren't on sale though, but it's a hard color to find!  Haha, thanks, that mini sure lifted my spirits!  I can only aspire half as hot as you do, girl! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> thanks! my ring matches your dress
> 
> thanks. and it's adjustable so i guess whenever im pregnant and i have fat fingers i can still wear it.
> 
> thanks! i made mrAegis take it in the middle of the street.  he rolled his eyes per usual lol



You're welcome!   Adjustable is always good!   I've found some cute jewelry pieces in street fairs and whatnot... hard to resist!




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me share! My non-CL purchase is my first piece of Hermes!! A white Epsom KDT!!
> 
> Couldn't believe I've found my size, can't find hardly anything online



It looks perfect on you!!


----------



## CelticLuv

My first YSL purchase!
Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
They are so comfortable!!


----------



## amag520

CelticLuv said:
			
		

> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



Soo cute! Great find!


----------



## Louboufan

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!


Very Pretty! It's amazing how comfortable YSLs are given their height.


----------



## fmd914

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



Amazing!!!!  Why the H**L did I pass on these trying to be good?  Enjoy!


----------



## ColdSteel

Went to the thrift store today. vintage I.magnin suit with Persian lamb trim? For $6 (after the sale discount!) hecks yeah!


----------



## Brooke0502

dbeth said:
			
		

> GORGEOUS shade of blue! You look great in this dress!!






			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> Very pretty dress.






			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> thanks! my ring matches your dress



You guys are too sweet! Thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Gasps!!! Those are super sexy!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



The color is awesome and they look very hot on you!


----------



## Brooke0502

fmd914 said:
			
		

> Amazing!!!!  Why the H**L did I pass on these trying to be good?  Enjoy!



Very pretty!! Love the heels!


----------



## Brooke0502

Rocking the Choos

Excuse the mess and my outfit!!


----------



## Brooke0502

Just bought this after seeing it & falling in love with it on Emily Maynard











I hope it's a bright pink IRL like hers looks!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Just bought this after seeing it & falling in love with it on Emily Maynard
> 
> I hope it's a bright pink IRL like hers looks!



Emily


----------



## ChrisyAM15

CelticLuv said:


> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



Wow Celtic!!! So sexy!!
Love the heel detail!!
Congrats!!



Brooke0502 said:


> Just bought this after seeing it & falling in love with it on Emily Maynard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1781661
> 
> 
> I hope it's a bright pink IRL like hers looks!



This top is soo gorgeous!!!!
Where did you get it please?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

AEGIS said:


> this awesome ring i bought on the streets of NY....and these Kate Spade flats which I get compliments on every time i wear them!



Love the ring, Aegis and the KS flats look amazing on you!



Brooke0502 said:


> Zara dress! Can't wait to pair this with my nude Jimmy Choo cosmic heels!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780018



You look great Brooke. Lovely dress!!



amag520 said:


> Thanks for letting me share! My non-CL purchase is my first piece of Hermes!! A white Epsom KDT!!
> 
> Couldn't believe I've found my size, can't find hardly anything online



Wow!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Brooke0502 said:


> Fun sparkle dress!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779074



Such a nice dress, I love sparkle dresses! 



ColdSteel said:


> Sam Edelman Beatrix flats (my official butt kicking shoes) and Luxury Rebel Sakura pumps. Both absolute fabulous deals!



Congrats, both are gorgeous!!



airina666 said:


> Gucci 'Ride' heels with double G ornament. On sale for AUD285  Beyond comfy and the leather is so soft.  My first Gucci shoes.



Congrats, Love these Gucci shoes!!



Brooke0502 said:


> View attachment 1777709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1777710



Wow..that t-shirt is so sexy on you!!
Love the nail polish you are wearing aswell.



fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Chanel goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)



Wow!!! Amazing haul!!!
It is very hard to pick my favourite item from so many gorgeous things.
I really Love the Clic Clac and the strawberries shirt!!


----------



## amag520

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Just bought this after seeing it & falling in love with it on Emily Maynard
> 
> I hope it's a bright pink IRL like hers looks!



So cute!! Love this.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Got these from the NAP sale:

Alexander MCQueen Siamese skull Swarovski crystal ring












Alexander MCQueen Enameled brass skull cuff











MCQ Alexander MCQueen Multi-strap leather sandals


----------



## Brooke0502

ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Such a nice dress, I love sparkle dresses!
> 
> Wow..that t-shirt is so sexy on you!!
> Love the nail polish you are wearing aswell.



There's just something about a sparkle that just puts you into the best mood! 

You're a doll but that's that stock photo I hope it look sexy on me when I get it! I'm obsessed with these books! It's silly!!


----------



## Brooke0502

amag520 said:
			
		

> So cute!! Love this.



Thank you! I hope it's as bright as hers!


----------



## Brooke0502

ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Got these from the NAP sale:
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Siamese skull Swarovski crystal ring
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Enameled brass skull cuff
> 
> MCQ Alexander MCQueen Multi-strap leather sandals



Love love love the cuff!!! Super cute stuff!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Idk if this was to me or not but if it was that isn't me! I wish it was LOL  I got it off eBay! 50 Shades Of Gray! Look for that photo if you want it! I saw it on Pintrest first!



Ahhh sorry! Yes that was for u! Lol I'm def gonna look for that shirt! Thank u


----------



## Brooke0502

ChocoAvantGarde said:
			
		

> Ahhh sorry! Yes that was for u! Lol I'm def gonna look for that shirt! Thank u



eBay!


----------



## skislope15

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Ahhh sorry! Yes that was for u! Lol I'm def gonna look for that shirt! Thank u



http://solowstyle.com/p-4094-diagonal-tie-dye-long-sleeve-dolman.aspx


----------



## Brooke0502

skislope15 said:
			
		

> http://solowstyle.com/p-4094-diagonal-tie-dye-long-sleeve-dolman.aspx



That's the Emily shirt in which shipping is crazy on...not happy about that $17.50 for something I'm sure will come in a padded envelope! 

The Fifty Shades Of Gray is from eBay! I think that was the one she was looking for which I found on Pintrest and the link was from eBay. I'm guessing not a real site because it's not licensed? Still super cute though!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Got these from the NAP sale:
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Siamese skull Swarovski crystal ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Enameled brass skull cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCQ Alexander MCQueen Multi-strap leather sandals



Adore all of your McQueen! I have that cuff in another color scheme and I love it!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Got these from the NAP sale:
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Siamese skull Swarovski crystal ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Enameled brass skull cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCQ Alexander MCQueen Multi-strap leather sandals




Nice!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Brooke0502 said:


> You're a doll but that's that stock photo I hope it look sexy on me when I get it! I'm obsessed with these books! It's silly!!



I'm 100% sure it will look even more sexy on you!



Brooke0502 said:


> Love love love the cuff!!! Super cute stuff!!!



Thanks alot!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Adore all of your McQueen! I have that cuff in another color scheme and I love it!



Thank you, I would love to get the cuff in another colour scheme too.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!!



Thanks!


----------



## Brooke0502

ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> I'm 100% sure it will look even more sexy on you!
> 
> Thanks alot!
> 
> Thank you, I would love to get the cuff in another colour scheme too.
> 
> Thanks!



You're a doll!! Thank you!!


----------



## skislope15

Brooke0502 said:


> That's the Emily shirt in which shipping is crazy on...not happy about that $17.50 for something I'm sure will come in a padded envelope!
> 
> The Fifty Shades Of Gray is from eBay! I think that was the one she was looking for which I found on Pintrest and the link was from eBay. I'm guessing not a real site because it's not licensed? Still super cute though!!



Oops lol!


----------



## Brooke0502

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Oops lol!



 I knew what you meant!


----------



## Faraasha

Great haul everyone!

I'm in Germany right now for medical reasons.. I needed some serious retail therapy to forget about my day and I fell in love with these..

Louis Vuitton PreFall 2012 Shoes











I adore them!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Great haul everyone!
> 
> I'm in Germany right now for medical reasons.. I needed some serious retail therapy to forget about my day and I fell in love with these..
> 
> Louis Vuitton PreFall 2012 Shoes
> 
> I adore them!!



Whoa those are seriously badass!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Faraasha said:


> Great haul everyone!
> 
> I'm in Germany right now for medical reasons.. I needed some serious retail therapy to forget about my day and I fell in love with these..
> 
> Louis Vuitton PreFall 2012 Shoes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783487
> 
> 
> I adore them!!



Love these!  And feel better soon


----------



## Louboufan

Faraasha said:


> Great haul everyone!
> 
> I'm in Germany right now for medical reasons.. I needed some serious retail therapy to forget about my day and I fell in love with these..
> 
> Louis Vuitton PreFall 2012 Shoes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783487
> 
> 
> I adore them!!



I hope all is well. Pretty shoes by the way.


----------



## Brooke0502

DVF Dress! Can't wait until its altered! 








& Hermes bangle!


----------



## fieryfashionist

CelticLuv said:
			
		

> My first YSL purchase!
> Tribute 105 Navy/Silver - TTS
> They are so comfortable!!



They look great on you!!  I  Tributes... so comfy!!




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Went to the thrift store today. vintage I.magnin suit with Persian lamb trim? For $6 (after the sale discount!) hecks yeah!



Great find!!




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Just bought this after seeing it & falling in love with it on Emily Maynard
> 
> I hope it's a bright pink IRL like hers looks!



Super cute!! 




			
				ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Such a nice dress, I love sparkle dresses!
> 
> Congrats, both are gorgeous!!
> 
> Congrats, Love these Gucci shoes!!
> 
> Wow..that t-shirt is so sexy on you!!
> Love the nail polish you are wearing aswell.
> 
> Wow!!! Amazing haul!!!
> It is very hard to pick my favourite item from so many gorgeous things.
> I really Love the Clic Clac and the strawberries shirt!!



Aww, thank you!!   I've already worn the clic clac a few times... can't wait to wear the strawberries shirt! 




			
				ChrisyAM15 said:
			
		

> Got these from the NAP sale:
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Siamese skull Swarovski crystal ring
> 
> Alexander MCQueen Enameled brass skull cuff
> 
> MCQ Alexander MCQueen Multi-strap leather sandals



Such fierce accessories... and fab shoes!! 




			
				Faraasha said:
			
		

> Great haul everyone!
> 
> I'm in Germany right now for medical reasons.. I needed some serious retail therapy to forget about my day and I fell in love with these..
> 
> Louis Vuitton PreFall 2012 Shoes
> 
> I adore them!!



I'm sorry to hear about your troubles.   Your shoes are fab and I hope the retail therapy distracted you a bit. 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> DVF Dress! Can't wait until its altered!
> 
> & Hermes bangle!



Ooooh, I have and love the Zarita dress... have it in navy and charcoal (wore the latter on vday and it was a hit)!  I know it'll look hot on you!!   Which color did you get?  Love the bangle, too!!


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> Great haul everyone!
> 
> I'm in Germany right now for medical reasons.. I needed some serious retail therapy to forget about my day and I fell in love with these..
> 
> Louis Vuitton PreFall 2012 Shoes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783487
> 
> 
> I adore them!!



These shoes look amazing and so luxe!  Hope you are doing well


----------



## fumi

Brooke0502 said:


> DVF Dress! Can't wait until its altered!
> 
> View attachment 1784766
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784767
> 
> 
> & Hermes bangle!
> 
> View attachment 1784768



The dress is very pretty! I like the animals on the Hermes bangle too!


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I have and love the Zarita dress... have it in navy and charcoal (wore the latter on vday and it was a hit)!  I know it'll look hot on you!!   Which color did you get?  Love the bangle, too!!



Thank you doll!! I bought it in gray and hope my hot pink Pradas set it off!! Ohh I bet you got stares all night LOL it is a very sexy dress, love the whole zip back part! I spent to much $ today! Boo to that part lol but I'm excited for my first bangle, still after a Clac!!


----------



## Brooke0502

fumi said:
			
		

> The dress is very pretty! I like the animals on the Hermes bangle too!



Thank you! It's being altered now! I'm excited to get it back! Thank you! It's an old one but it's in AMAZING shape! Can't believe I found it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Thank you doll!! I bought it in gray and hope my hot pink Pradas set it off!! Ohh I bet you got stares all night LOL it is a very sexy dress, love the whole zip back part! I spent to much $ today! Boo to that part lol but I'm excited for my first bangle, still after a Clac!!



Of course!!   Oooooh, LOVE it in grey!!!   Haha, I felt like I rocked it... went for a grey/burgundy/pink look (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, Chopard happy hearts watch and burgundy patent Triclos).  It'll look awesome with your Pradas!!   Haha, retail therapy is the best kind... all I've been doing given everything.   The bangle is so pretty... and you'll find your perfect clic clac soon enough!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful purchases Ladies! 

Here are my new babies...I feel in love w/them after ChocoAvantGarde posted them. They are sooo comfy and go w/pretty much everything colorful I brought this Summer...

Stuart Weitzman Alex wedges :blossom:


----------



## sammix3

Brooke0502 said:


> Zara dress! Can't wait to pair this with my nude Jimmy Choo cosmic heels!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780018



This is really cute!


----------



## amag520

Brooke0502 said:


> DVF Dress! Can't wait until its altered!
> 
> View attachment 1784766
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784767



OMG. This dress is gorgeous!! I wish I could find it! I'm sure it will look fab on you!!


----------



## amag520

Well, Hermes has got me and it has got me good. 
Within a week of getting a Kelly Double Tour in White Epsom, I find a Rivale (what I've been searching for) in Crocus Epsom(purple-ish?!).



Was thinking I wanted a black Rivale but now that I have this one I don't think I'm as eager to find it. I think I should sit tight and enjoy these for a while.
Thanks for letting me share with you!


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Beautiful purchases Ladies!
> 
> Here are my new babies...I feel in love w/them after ChocoAvantGarde posted them. They are sooo comfy and go w/pretty much everything colorful I brought this Summer...
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Alex wedges :blossom:



Super cute!!


----------



## Brooke0502

sammix3 said:
			
		

> This is really cute!



Thank you 




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> OMG. This dress is gorgeous!! I wish I could find it! I'm sure it will look fab on you!!



Thank you! It was on sale at Nordies for like $120ish I got the last one they had I couldn't believe it! It was big but I'm having them alter it down to my size! Saks still has it for almost $400! I couldn't pass it up! Less than $200!


----------



## fieryfashionist

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Beautiful purchases Ladies!
> 
> Here are my new babies...I feel in love w/them after ChocoAvantGarde posted them. They are sooo comfy and go w/pretty much everything colorful I brought this Summer...
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Alex wedges :blossom:



Love wedges and these are fab! 




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> Well, Hermes has got me and it has got me good.
> Within a week of getting a Kelly Double Tour in White Epsom, I find a Rivale (what I've been searching for) in Crocus Epsom(purple-ish?!).
> 
> Was thinking I wanted a black Rivale but now that I have this one I don't think I'm as eager to find it. I think I should sit tight and enjoy these for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share with you!



Wow, what a find!!   They look fab together and that shade of purple is beautiful!!   Congrats!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Beautiful purchases Ladies!
> 
> Here are my new babies...I feel in love w/them after ChocoAvantGarde posted them. They are sooo comfy and go w/pretty much everything colorful I brought this Summer...
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Alex wedges :blossom:



I have these and love them too! I get more compliments on them than half of my much more expensive shoes! So versatile and they look awesome on you!


----------



## AEGIS

Faraasha said:


> Great haul everyone!
> 
> I'm in Germany right now for medical reasons.. I needed some serious retail therapy to forget about my day and I fell in love with these..
> 
> Louis Vuitton PreFall 2012 Shoes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1783487
> 
> 
> I adore them!!



i hope you get better!



Brooke0502 said:


> DVF Dress! Can't wait until its altered!
> 
> View attachment 1784766
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784767
> 
> 
> & Hermes bangle!
> 
> View attachment 1784768



beautiful! love that dvf dress



amag520 said:


> Well, Hermes has got me and it has got me good.
> Within a week of getting a Kelly Double Tour in White Epsom, I find a Rivale (what I've been searching for) in Crocus Epsom(purple-ish?!).
> 
> View attachment 1785775
> 
> Was thinking I wanted a black Rivale but now that I have this one I don't think I'm as eager to find it. I think I should sit tight and enjoy these for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share with you!



stunning!



mistyknightwin said:


> Beautiful purchases Ladies!
> 
> Here are my new babies...I feel in love w/them after ChocoAvantGarde posted them. They are sooo comfy and go w/pretty much everything colorful I brought this Summer...
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Alex wedges :blossom:




great basic!


----------



## ColdSteel

Not a purchase but a gift. I am the proud owner of a damier azur speedy 30!


----------



## wannaprada

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but a gift. I am the proud owner of a damier azur speedy 30!



Nice gift, congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

ColdSteel said:


> Not a purchase but a gift. I am the proud owner of a damier azur speedy 30!





oo and monogramed? i didnt even know that was an option! super cute! i got back and forth with lv all the time lol


----------



## ColdSteel

I didn't know either. Heat stamping is complementary and I was even more excited when my SA said it would take only 15 minutes plus drying time. I've always loved the speedy shape and the azur canvas.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> I didn't know either. Heat stamping is complementary and I was even more excited when my SA said it would take only 15 minutes plus drying time. I've always loved the speedy shape and the azur canvas.



Great gift and LOVE the personalization of the heat stamp monogram.


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on the new goodies!


----------



## amag520

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Wow, what a find!!   They look fab together and that shade of purple is beautiful!!   Congrats!!



thank you   
My first dip into Hermes... I must be careful. Chanel and CLs have been dangerous enough!!


----------



## Brooke0502

amag520 said:
			
		

> Well, Hermes has got me and it has got me good.
> Within a week of getting a Kelly Double Tour in White Epsom, I find a Rivale (what I've been searching for) in Crocus Epsom(purple-ish?!).
> 
> Was thinking I wanted a black Rivale but now that I have this one I don't think I'm as eager to find it. I think I should sit tight and enjoy these for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share with you!



Drooling! Love love love these!!! I might need these in my life!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!

Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt





Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's





Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!









Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)! 





Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)





Modcloth heart tunic/top





Yumi Kim top (sale)





Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!





Sephora/Chanel haul





7 floral skinnies 





NL sale dress 




Love the back cutout





Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but a gift. I am the proud owner of a damier azur speedy 30!



Wow, what a wonderful gift!!   Love the monogram, too!   Congrats! 




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> thank you
> My first dip into Hermes... I must be careful. Chanel and CLs have been dangerous enough!!



You're welcome!!   It's so true... both are very dangerous!!


----------



## ColdSteel

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



Love those bracelets! Where did you get them?


----------



## fieryfashionist

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Love those bracelets! Where did you get them?



Thank you!   Olive and Bette's... they're by Streets Ahead, but these crystal versions don't seem to be too readily available through other retailers!  I may go back next week and get the orange wider one... they're so fun for stacking (and $30ish each)!


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



What a haul!


----------



## 05_sincere

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



Great haul love the neon pink, wedges, and floral items


----------



## beagly911

WOW I'm so far behind, love everyones purchases!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies! I simply love them! They are so comfy! Wore them out for date night and I could have danced forever! I highly recommend them...


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



The NL dress on you!!!!!!!!  The shape and color are delectable.  I am also so jealous of the makeup haul.  I really need a makeup makeover! Everything is so fun and colorful, vibrant and exciting.  Thanks for sharing, sweetie!


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



LOVE all your stuff!! I need to come raid your closet!!


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



I need that green dress in my life!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> What a haul!



Thank you!!   Some of it, like the Miu Miu bag, I bought a while ago but forgot to post! 




			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> Great haul love the neon pink, wedges, and floral items



Thank you!!   Clearly, I love all of those things too, haha. 




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> The NL dress on you!!!!!!!!  The shape and color are delectable.  I am also so jealous of the makeup haul.  I really need a makeup makeover! Everything is so fun and colorful, vibrant and exciting.  Thanks for sharing, sweetie!



Aww, thank you!!   I just love her dresses... flattering, easy to wear and you can pull 'em out season after season and not look dated!  Makeup shopping is so fun ... you should go to Sephora and pick up some goodies!!   I'd love to go with you, haha. 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> LOVE all your stuff!! I need to come raid your closet!!



Aww, thanks, girl!   Haha, you raid mine, I'll raid yours... works for me! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I need that green dress in my life!!



It would look fab on you... you should get it!!


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Thank you!!   Some of it, like the Miu Miu bag, I bought a while ago but forgot to post!
> 
> Thank you!!   Clearly, I love all of those things too, haha.
> 
> Aww, thank you!!   I just love her dresses... flattering, easy to wear and you can pull 'em out season after season and not look dated!  Makeup shopping is so fun ... you should go to Sephora and pick up some goodies!!   I'd love to go with you, haha.
> 
> Aww, thanks, girl!   Haha, you raid mine, I'll raid yours... works for me!
> 
> It would look fab on you... you should get it!!



Girl I got back into town and have been at the hospital (with my grandma) ever since I've been home! I might need to hunt that dress down for a pick me up!! & yes ma'am I think that sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Girl I got back into town and have been at the hospital (with my grandma) ever since I've been home! I might need to hunt that dress down for a pick me up!! & yes ma'am I think that sounds like a good plan!!



I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma!    A pick me up is always good (seems to be my life philosophy the past few weeks ).  I think the dress comes in hot pink, too!  Haha, okay, it's a deal!


----------



## ColdSteel

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...llover?cc=3151&skuId=3451245&catId=uswwearit4

The enlightenment pullover in black. I get into so much trouble at lulu yet I've only bought three things full price from then.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

mistyknightwin said:


> Beautiful purchases Ladies!
> 
> Here are my new babies...I feel in love w/them after ChocoAvantGarde posted them. They are sooo comfy and go w/pretty much everything colorful I brought this Summer...
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Alex wedges :blossom:
> 
> yayyyy  you got them! congrats! they're awesome...I need to wear mine more and quit being lazy w/ the flip flops!


----------



## Louboufan

fieryfashionist said:


> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



What a haul! Love the neon pink Pradas.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hey Lady!! Yep I got them from Nordstrom like a week ago and have worn them ever since! Thanks again for posting them, I'm honestly thinking of getting the black as well....



ChocoAvantGarde said:


> yayyyy you got them! congrats! they're awesome...I need to wear mine more and quit being lazy w/ the flip flops!


----------



## Bag-terfly

These golden studded Brian Atwood in nude/black along with a red patent Kate Spade sandal (not pictured) came home with me.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Bag-terfly said:
			
		

> These golden studded Brian Atwood in nude/black along with a red patent Kate Spade sandal (not pictured) came home with me.



Lovvve these!


----------



## Chins4

There is too much temptation in this thread!

Sale buys for me

Jimmy Choos






Reiss Casual Clutch from Selfridges






Cute Kenneth Jay Ring from NAP


----------



## 05_sincere

Two of my newest purchases thanks to Aegis and Authenticplease

Zara Sandal I wanted these forever and Brian Atwood Fuxia Fluor Maniac my substitute for not getting the Pigalle Plato

View attachment 1789715


----------



## ColdSteel

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Two of my newest purchases thanks to Aegis and Authenticplease
> 
> Zara Sandal I wanted these forever and Brian Atwood Fuxia Fluor Maniac my substitute for not getting the Pigalle Plato



Love the colors on both!

Today I bought something inexpensive to dress up my speedy... A little hello kitty cupcake charm. God help me, my first (all-mine) LV is becoming dessert themed!


----------



## amag520

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Two of my newest purchases thanks to Aegis and Authenticplease
> 
> Zara Sandal I wanted these forever and Brian Atwood Fuxia Fluor Maniac my substitute for not getting the Pigalle Plato



Love these!! Congrats! Awesome colors.


----------



## gfairenoughh

My new Jimmy Choo Kiln! 50% off from Jimmy Choo sf!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chins4 said:


> There is too much temptation in this thread!
> 
> Sale buys for me
> 
> Jimmy Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiss Casual Clutch from Selfridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Kenneth Jay Ring from NAP




Really Nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Kiln! 50% off from Jimmy Choo sf!



Gasps!!! They are so beautiful!!! I love them!!


----------



## dbeth

05_sincere said:


> Two of my newest purchases thanks to Aegis and Authenticplease
> 
> Zara Sandal I wanted these forever and Brian Atwood Fuxia Fluor Maniac my substitute for not getting the Pigalle Plato
> 
> View attachment 1789715
> 
> View attachment 1789714
> 
> View attachment 1789724



Love those pink BA!! 



gfairenoughh said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Kiln! 50% off from Jimmy Choo sf!



These are so gorgeous & they look fab on you! 



Bag-terfly said:


> These golden studded Brian Atwood in nude/black along with a red patent Kate Spade sandal (not pictured) came home with me.



These are shoes that definitely look better on!! Love them on you!




fieryfashionist said:


> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my beaded/crystal Anthro one is prettier) - Olive and Bette's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora/Chanel haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



Another fab haul!!!!  I LOVE Amanda Uprichard----her colors are so vibrant.


----------



## skislope15

gfairenoughh said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Kiln! 50% off from Jimmy Choo sf!



These are stunning!


----------



## dbeth

Chins4 said:


> There is too much temptation in this thread!
> 
> Sale buys for me
> 
> Jimmy Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiss Casual Clutch from Selfridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Kenneth Jay Ring from NAP



Love those neon orange JC wedges!!!


----------



## beagly911

My new RM...they say bright red but it's an awesome pumpkin orange...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230820626005?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619&autorefresh=true


----------



## heiress-ox

Chins4 said:


> There is too much temptation in this thread!
> 
> Sale buys for me
> 
> Jimmy Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiss Casual Clutch from Selfridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Kenneth Jay Ring from NAP



great haul - those neon jimmy choos are just fabulous 




gfairenoughh said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Kiln! 50% off from Jimmy Choo sf!



ahh i love these shoes, they're definitely on my wishlist in the black & nude, congrats, are they comfortable?


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> My new Jimmy Choo Kiln! 50% off from Jimmy Choo sf!



These boots look awesome!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions! I added a pair of Chanel booties from the sale, plus a patent Jumbo Flap. I will get pictures after my grandson goes home tomorrow.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I took advantage of the Neiman Marcus sale and got these beautiful Miu Miu sequin/hologram heels for a great price. Super cool IRL. I'm usually a CL girl, and these are my first Miu Miu. So happy I got them before they sold out


----------



## Brooke0502

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I took advantage of the Neiman Marcus sale and got these beautiful Miu Miu sequin/hologram heels for a great price. Super cool IRL. I'm usually a CL girl, and these are my first Miu Miu. So happy I got them before they sold out



Did they have any in a 36 or 36.5? PM me if so with your SAs info! TIA

ETA: LOVE these, they look fab on you


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Did they have any in a 36 or 36.5? PM me if so with your SAs info! TIA
> 
> ETA: LOVE these, they look fab on you



They were an online exclusive. Th oly had 40.5's left last time I checked.


----------



## Brooke0502

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> They were an online exclusive. Th oly had 40.5's left last time I checked.



Ty! Way to big.


----------



## dbeth

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> I took advantage of the Neiman Marcus sale and got these beautiful Miu Miu sequin/hologram heels for a great price. Super cool IRL. I'm usually a CL girl, and these are my first Miu Miu. So happy I got them before they sold out
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795015



GORGEOUS!! 



beagly911 said:


> My new RM...they say bright red but it's an awesome pumpkin orange...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230820626005?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619&autorefresh=true





Another RM, huh?!    Great color! Perfect for summer & fall!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RM, huh?!  Great color! Perfect for summer & fall!


 hehe  yes I got another one!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BattyBugs said:


> Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.




Really pretty!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really pretty!!



Thank you! I really need to get out the camera and take a good picture.


----------



## Brooke0502

I think since my grandmas passing I've been on a war path of shopping destruction. Maybe I'm trying to cope I'm some weird way... Here's my most recent buys, I hope they all get here soon.

CE Leather Leggings





RAG & Bone Blazer








4 HPs I know I didn't need




DVF in this blue to add to my gray one. I wish all the other colors would go on sale. This will be my staple dress.


----------



## Brooke0502

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.



Love!!!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.


 Absolutely gorgeous Chanels B!!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Brooke0502 said:


> I think since my grandmas passing I've been on a war path of shopping destruction. Maybe I'm trying to cope I'm some weird way... Here's my most recent buys, I hope they all get here soon.
> 
> CE Leather Leggings
> 
> View attachment 1796826
> 
> 
> 
> RAG & Bone Blazer
> 
> View attachment 1796825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796827
> 
> 
> 
> 4 HPs I know I didn't need
> View attachment 1796829
> 
> 
> 
> DVF in this blue to add to my gray one. I wish all the other colors would go on sale. This will be my staple dress.
> 
> View attachment 1796828


 Oh great additions!!!  I was looking at the Rag & Bone Blazer....desided on a Caslon...so much workable in my wardrobe!!!


----------



## wannaprada

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.



I'm so behind in this thread! Great purchases everyone! Batty, I'm dying over the Jumbo, my dream bag!! :drooling: It's gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I think since my grandmas passing I've been on a war path of shopping destruction. Maybe I'm trying to cope I'm some weird way... Here's my most recent buys, I hope they all get here soon.
> 
> CE Leather Leggings
> 
> RAG & Bone Blazer
> 
> 4 HPs I know I didn't need
> 
> DVF in this blue to add to my gray one. I wish all the other colors would go on sale. This will be my staple dress.



Sorry about your grandma.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Brooke0502 said:


> I think since my grandmas passing I've been on a war path of shopping destruction. Maybe I'm trying to cope I'm some weird way... Here's my most recent buys, I hope they all get here soon.
> 
> CE Leather Leggings
> 
> View attachment 1796826
> 
> 
> 
> RAG & Bone Blazer
> 
> View attachment 1796825
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796827
> 
> 
> 
> 4 HPs I know I didn't need
> View attachment 1796829
> 
> 
> 
> DVF in this blue to add to my gray one. I wish all the other colors would go on sale. This will be my staple dress.
> 
> View attachment 1796828



So sorry about your Grandma  
Love the blue dress.


----------



## Brooke0502

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh great additions!!!  I was looking at the Rag & Bone Blazer....desided on a Caslon...so much workable in my wardrobe!!!



Did it look okay on? I've not seen it IRL yet. Is the quality worth the price? 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Sorry about your grandma.



Thank you. She passed very quickly. Cancer. I'm glad she doesn't have to suffer but I sure do miss her.




			
				CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> So sorry about your Grandma
> Love the blue dress.



Thank you also. You girls are the sweetest on here, ESP during awful times. I appreciate it.


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.





jumbos go on sale?!


----------



## singsongjones

AEGIS said:


> jumbos go on sale?!


 

...***wakes up***......I didnt know this either!!!! I have NEVER been able to catch one on sale!!


----------



## Brooke0502

AEGIS said:
			
		

> jumbos go on sale?!






			
				singsongjones said:
			
		

> ...***wakes up***......I didnt know this either!!!! I have NEVER been able to catch one on sale!!



I could be wrong but I think she just meant the shoes were on sale! I've never heard of a sale on jumbos either but oh wouldn't that be a happy day!!  a girl can hope right!


----------



## BattyBugs

AEGIS said:


> jumbos go on sale?!



I guess I should have been a bit more clear. The booties were sale finds...the Jumbo was not.


----------



## AEGIS

BattyBugs said:


> I guess I should have been a bit more clear. The booties were sale finds...the Jumbo was not.



thanks for the clarification. i was tooo excited


----------



## beagly911

My new RM...Morning After Bag Mini (MAM)...I absolutely adore the color(it has some wear but for 100 unbeatable!!!)










and the incredible smooshiness of the RM leather!!!





Outfit pic tomorrow with my new Ann Taylor and a fabulous CL!!!


----------



## beagly911

Brooke0502 said:


> Did it look okay on? I've not seen it IRL yet. Is the quality worth the price?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. She passed very quickly. Cancer. I'm glad she doesn't have to suffer but I sure do miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also. You girls are the sweetest on here, ESP during awful times. I appreciate it.


 I don't know yet, it should be here Friday, took advantage of the online Nordies pre-annual sale! I got the double knit blazer and a pencil skirt...I'll post when I get them!


----------



## Brooke0502

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I don't know yet, it should be here Friday, took advantage of the online Nordies pre-annual sale! I got the double knit blazer and a pencil skirt...I'll post when I get them!



Yes do!!


----------



## Brooke0502

Got CE leggings for only $85.00!!


----------



## beagly911

Brooke0502 said:


> Got CE leggings for only $85.00!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799189


 OOO nice, if they would not look like crops on me!!! :lolots:


----------



## BattyBugs

beagly911 said:


> My new RM...Morning After Bag Mini (MAM)...I absolutely adore the color(it has some wear but for 100 unbeatable!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the incredible smooshiness of the RM leather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit pic tomorrow with my new Ann Taylor and a fabulous CL!!!



Pretty color, Beagly!



Brooke0502 said:


> Got CE leggings for only $85.00!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1799189



They are cute on you!


----------



## Brooke0502

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OOO nice, if they would not look like crops on me!!! :lolots:



I'm so short I don't have that problem! Crops look like regular jeans on me!!


----------



## Brooke0502

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> They are cute on you!



I hope they do! I've not got them in yet, that was a good model pic!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I think since my grandmas passing I've been on a war path of shopping destruction. Maybe I'm trying to cope I'm some weird way... Here's my most recent buys, I hope they all get here soon.
> 
> CE Leather Leggings
> 
> RAG & Bone Blazer
> 
> 4 HPs I know I didn't need
> 
> DVF in this blue to add to my gray one. I wish all the other colors would go on sale. This will be my staple dress.



I am sorry for your loss. I've been there too.  I lovvve that DVF dress and who can't use extra hankies?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

BattyBugs said:
			
		

> Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.



Gorge!!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> I took advantage of the Neiman Marcus sale and got these beautiful Miu Miu sequin/hologram heels for a great price. Super cool IRL. I'm usually a CL girl, and these are my first Miu Miu. So happy I got them before they sold out



Jeaaaalous!!! These are amazing. I need to stalk them down.


----------



## Brooke0502

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> I am sorry for your loss. I've been there too.  I lovvve that DVF dress and who can't use extra hankies?



Thank you. Lol my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

These are my most recent purchases from Jimmy Choo! The hot magenta is abel and the other is iris. Hope you guys like my new heels!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> These are my most recent purchases from Jimmy Choo! The hot magenta is abel and the other is iris. Hope you guys like my new heels!



Love them!


----------



## ColdSteel

Love the magenta!


----------



## shopalot

Lavenderduckiez said:


> These are my most recent purchases from Jimmy Choo! The hot magenta is abel and the other is iris. Hope you guys like my new heels!



Hot looking heels!


----------



## lillyn79

Love them


----------



## 05_sincere

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> These are my most recent purchases from Jimmy Choo! The hot magenta is abel and the other is iris. Hope you guys like my new heels!



Love the hot pink


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All!

Thanks for the lively wishes on my recent medical trip. It all went very well thank you..

Just wanted to share my latest purchases and surprisingly none are louboutins! Lol!

Here they are!!


----------



## gymangel812

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Thanks for the lively wishes on my recent medical trip. It all went very well thank you..
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest purchases and surprisingly none are louboutins! Lol!
> 
> Here they are!!
> 
> View attachment 1801225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801227
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801228


everything is lovely! so jealous of your Hermes RJ KDT. i saw one irl and it was gorgeous but not the XS i need


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

That Saffiano is my all time fave prada.. congrats!



Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Thanks for the lively wishes on my recent medical trip. It all went very well thank you..
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest purchases and surprisingly none are louboutins! Lol!
> 
> Here they are!!
> 
> View attachment 1801225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801227
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801228


----------



## KSGirl

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> These are my most recent purchases from Jimmy Choo! The hot magenta is abel and the other is iris. Hope you guys like my new heels!



Ohhhh, I love these hot pink Choos!!!! Stunning!

I adore my Choos, never met a pair I didn't love.


----------



## wannaprada

Faraasha said:
			
		

> Hey All!
> 
> Thanks for the lively wishes on my recent medical trip. It all went very well thank you..
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest purchases and surprisingly none are louboutins! Lol!
> 
> Here they are!!



I so want that Celine bag!! Great buys!


----------



## Louboufan

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Thanks for the lively wishes on my recent medical trip. It all went very well thank you..
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest purchases and surprisingly none are louboutins! Lol!
> 
> Here they are!!
> 
> View attachment 1801225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801227
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801228


----------



## Louboufan

BattyBugs said:


> Chanel Jumbo & Chanel booties from the sale.


Those booties are hot!


----------



## beagly911

Ok here are my Nordies pre sale buys

Caslon double knit blazer (not the greatest fit with the AT sweater under it)
Halogen pencil skirt


----------



## ColdSteel

Presale goodies!

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/current-elliott-jeans-the-stiletto-in-neon-yellow?ID=598193

And I don't have a pic but an MBMJ top with 3/4 length sleeves and an almost balloon hem. It's lava and it looks like a great neon orange!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

shopalot said:


> Hot looking heels!



Thanks shopalot!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thanks for all your wonderful comments!!


----------



## ljamie4

I purchased two pair of non cl's from bergdorf about a month ago











Nude patent ysl tribtoos 






I think these are palais but the description read bow front pump either way super comfy and I love the heel


----------



## Kayapo97

Lavenderduckiez said:


> These are my most recent purchases from Jimmy Choo! The hot magenta is abel and the other is iris. Hope you guys like my new heels!


Love the Choo's


----------



## Kayapo97

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Thanks for the lively wishes on my recent medical trip. It all went very well thank you..
> 
> Just wanted to share my latest purchases and surprisingly none are louboutins! Lol!
> 
> Here they are!!
> 
> View attachment 1801225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801227
> 
> 
> View attachment 1801228


Nice shopping, love the Hermes belts


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the Choo's



Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ljamie4 said:


> I purchased two pair of non cl's from bergdorf about a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1808027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1808028
> 
> 
> Nude patent ysl tribtoos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1808029
> 
> 
> I think these are palais but the description read bow front pump either way super comfy and I love the heel



Nice selection!!


----------



## wannaprada

ljamie4 said:
			
		

> I purchased two pair of non cl's from bergdorf about a month ago
> 
> Nude patent ysl tribtoos
> 
> I think these are palais but the description read bow front pump either way super comfy and I love the heel



I was looking at the Palais but kept going back and forth. You mind posting a modeling pic?


----------



## BattyBugs

Congrats on the lovely goodies, everyone.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

was going out..

couldnt decide between black suede mcqueens or red CO's.

decided with red CO's elongated my legs

both shoes are so comfy and lovely!


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Ok here are my Nordies pre sale buys
> 
> Caslon double knit blazer (not the greatest fit with the AT sweater under it)
> Halogen pencil skirt



I love you skirt! the color is so pretty!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> These are my most recent purchases from Jimmy Choo! The hot magenta is abel and the other is iris. Hope you guys like my new heels!



Awesome finds! Did you get them at the JC store in Sf? I got some great sale finds there! The store is amazing!


----------



## Louboufan

ilovecocohanel said:


> was going out..
> 
> couldnt decide between black suede mcqueens or red CO's.
> 
> decided with red CO's elongated my legs
> 
> both shoes are so comfy and lovely!


I like the Olympias.


----------



## Louboufan

ljamie4 said:


> I purchased two pair of non cl's from bergdorf about a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1808027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1808028
> 
> 
> Nude patent ysl tribtoos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1808029
> 
> 
> I think these are palais but the description read bow front pump either way super comfy and I love the heel


I  YSLs.


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Ok here are my Nordies pre sale buys
> 
> Caslon double knit blazer (not the greatest fit with the AT sweater under it)
> Halogen pencil skirt



great color skirt!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Awesome finds! Did you get them at the JC store in Sf? I got some great sale finds there! The store is amazing!



I got the heels from Nordstrom Rack in San Leandro. Since they remodeled, I've been finding really good shoes.


----------



## AEGIS

ilovecocohanel said:


> was going out..
> 
> couldnt decide between black suede mcqueens or red CO's.
> 
> decided with red CO's elongated my legs
> 
> both shoes are so comfy and lovely!





the CO heels are great


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> I love you skirt! the color is so pretty!


 


AEGIS said:


> great color skirt!


 
Thanks ladies, the color is great and it's really comfortable!


----------



## beagly911

My newest purchase...yet another RM

My full sized Forest Jetsetter






As a comparision, my full sized next to the mini


----------



## Jönathan

I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.

They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!










Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mizcolon73

Jönathan;22486262 said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Niiiiiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My newest purchase...yet another RM
> 
> My full sized Forest Jetsetter
> 
> As a comparision, my full sized next to the mini


Nice bag!




			
				Jönathan said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Cool sneakers!


----------



## DariaD

Jönathan;22486262 said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Whoa, those are amazingly cool! 
I wonder if they come in girly sizes? I would love to have a pair


----------



## soleilbrun

Jönathan;22486262 said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 Very nice, congratulations! Can we hope for a mod pic?


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;22486262 said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Mod pics, puh-leeeeeze!  These are killer.


----------



## phiphi

Jönathan said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Ok these are seriously beyond cool! I agree with cts. Mod piiiiiics!! Congrats Jon!! They are amazing!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My newest purchase...yet another RM
> 
> My full sized Forest Jetsetter
> 
> As a comparision, my full sized next to the mini



Great bag!!


----------



## phiphi

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> was going out..
> 
> couldnt decide between black suede mcqueens or red CO's.
> 
> decided with red CO's elongated my legs
> 
> both shoes are so comfy and lovely!



Charlotte olympia rocks! You look great!


----------



## ColdSteel

I am at work now but I will post my sale haul at home. This tote has been calling to me every morning and I bought it on my break! http://m.claires.com/#!/product/detail/p22911 wish the pattern continued on both sides but I still love it. 

I also bought these Steven boots in black. http://m.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=42990&DirectSearch=Intyce

I think I'm still 14 inside!


----------



## musicscrip

All bought in Europe in June  (on a side note...my 2nd pair of Simple Pump is on its way!)


----------



## Doglover1610

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...d?ID=683908&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._TYPE=Dresses&sp=2&spc=53&ruleId=25&slotId=45


----------



## GrRoxy

musicscrip said:
			
		

> All bought in Europe in June  (on a side note...my 2nd pair of Simple Pump is on its way!)



What a lovely bag! Congratz!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new additions, ladies.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

The Chanel purchase.... Let's start with the boxes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Now comes the wallet and sunglasses


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ANd the bags


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Here is the family


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is the family



Wow, awesome haul!  I have the same Caviar Maxi and I love it!


----------



## 4Elegance

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> was going out..
> 
> couldnt decide between black suede mcqueens or red CO's.
> 
> decided with red CO's elongated my legs
> 
> both shoes are so comfy and lovely!



Love these shoes


----------



## heiress-ox

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is the family



wow, what a haul, i love everything - chanel does the best classic bags/wallets!


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is the family



Wow, you lucky girl!  Is that flap bag a jumbo size?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The Chanel purchase.... Let's start with the boxes.



 omg. Amazing purchases, all so classic and necessary! I love every piece. Congrats!


----------



## Louboufan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is the family


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg. Amazing purchases, all so classic and necessary! I love every piece. Congrats!



Thanks Chocoavantgarde!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> Wow, you lucky girl!  Is that flap bag a jumbo size?



The flap is a maxi. The jumbo was a bit small for me.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

heiress-ox said:


> wow, what a haul, i love everything - chanel does the best classic bags/wallets!



Thanks!! I try to get it now since people are telling me there might be a price increase soon.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, awesome haul!  I have the same Caviar Maxi and I love it!



Thank you! The waiting list wasn't as long as I thought it would be for the maxi but there was a long wait for the jumbo this time.


----------



## dbeth

ilovecocohanel said:


> was going out..
> 
> couldnt decide between black suede mcqueens or red CO's.
> 
> decided with red CO's elongated my legs
> 
> both shoes are so comfy and lovely!



Love the red CO shoes----but your red skinny jeans are HOT!!! You look sexy in them! 



beagly911 said:


> My newest purchase...yet another RM
> 
> My full sized Forest Jetsetter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a comparision, my full sized next to the mini



Lol, Beagley, you remind me of myself when I first got into MJ bags. :greengrin:  Congrats on ANOTHER RM bag---gorgeous color!




			
				Jönathan;22486262 said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



NICE Jonathon!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is the family





i love chanel families


----------



## AEGIS

Jönathan;22486262 said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers.
> 
> They're Black Patent Leather with zippers on the sides and back of heel. I'm really impressed with the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




these are super cool


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> i love chanel families



Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

Just scored a lovely faux wrap DVF for this fall!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

holy moly.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is the family


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is the family


 Absolutely gorgeous family!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous family!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## beagly911

My new DVF


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF




DVF is a dangerous, dangerous land. welcome


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> DVF is a dangerous, dangerous land. welcome


 Oh I know, this is my 4th...and I'm stalking more, I love them!


----------



## gymangel812

two new julien macdonald dresses (found them on outnet UK, yay!)

this one was only ~$200!





been wanting this one for like a year!





both are paired with my pigalle 100 fluo chic pink


----------



## Louboufan

gymangel812 said:


> two new julien macdonald dresses (found them on outnet UK, yay!)
> 
> this one was only ~$200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been wanting this one for like a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are paired with my pigalle 100 fluo chic pink



Cute!


----------



## beagly911

I've been on a little shopping spree...






Prada silk skirt






Ann Taylor skirt with grograin waist band






Awesome DVF dress find!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

Me at my younger brother's university graduation.

Dress: Jessica Simpson
Heels: GoJane
Wristlet: Coach Legacy Wristlet 
Sunnies: KMart


----------



## Brooke0502

It's been a while! I've been trying to be good.. Short lived!

I bought these Henry & Belle Super Skinny Ankle jeans seen on Eva... Now if I could just find her top! 




Then I got these CE's on sale it seems I'm on a color kick




I might have already posted these in another thread BUT Another pair of Leopard CE's




Wildfox top excuse my messy background




DVF Leather Top




Emily's top SO SOFT




Leather Leggings I can't wait to get these in




Vince Cashmere Vest




J Crew Heart Sweater


----------



## mizcolon73

Brooke0502 said:


> It's been a while! I've been trying to be good.. Short lived!
> 
> I bought these Henry & Belle Super Skinny Ankle jeans seen on Eva... Now if I could just find her top!
> 
> View attachment 1848141
> 
> 
> Then I got these CE's on sale it seems I'm on a color kick
> 
> View attachment 1848143
> 
> 
> I might have already posted these in another thread BUT Another pair of Leopard CE's
> 
> View attachment 1848145
> 
> 
> Wildfox top excuse my messy background
> 
> View attachment 1848146
> 
> 
> DVF Leather Top
> 
> View attachment 1848147
> 
> 
> Emily's top SO SOFT
> 
> View attachment 1848148
> 
> 
> Leather Leggings I can't wait to get these in
> 
> View attachment 1848151
> 
> 
> Vince Cashmere Vest
> 
> View attachment 1848152
> 
> 
> J Crew Heart Sweater
> 
> View attachment 1848153



LOVE everything, but LOVE LOVE that leather top!!!


----------



## Brooke0502

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> LOVE everything, but LOVE LOVE that leather top!!!



Thank you it's so cute in real life! I want more!! Lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mizcolon73 said:


> LOVE everything, but LOVE LOVE that leather top!!!



Me too!


----------



## Brooke0502

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> Me too!



Thank you!


----------



## Brooke0502

Add this top!


----------



## fumi

Doglover1610 said:


> Me at my younger brother's university graduation.
> 
> Dress: Jessica Simpson
> Heels: GoJane
> Wristlet: Coach Legacy Wristlet
> Sunnies: KMart



You are glowing in this outfit!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My new DVF



I LOVE THIS!!!! It's so classy and perfect fr fall!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!


----------



## fumi

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!



Cute clothes! You look so pretty  
The Burberry bikini is so cute!


----------



## gymangel812

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!


love the dresses! are they mcqueen?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

gymangel812 said:


> love the dresses! are they mcqueen?



Yes   
The x ray and Teal Mirage


----------



## Sincerelycass11

fumi said:


> Cute clothes! You look so pretty
> The Burberry bikini is so cute!



Thank you so much!! 
I hope I have some good chances to wear it during fall/winter 


How've you been?


----------



## fumi

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> I hope I have some good chances to wear it during fall/winter
> 
> 
> How've you been?



I'm on a ban right now because all my funds are going towards my wedding next spring. It's been so difficult! 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## stilly

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!


 
Love the new bikini and dresses!!!


----------



## sammix3

gymangel812 said:


> two new julien macdonald dresses (found them on outnet UK, yay!)
> 
> this one was only ~$200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been wanting this one for like a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are paired with my pigalle 100 fluo chic pink



LOVE both of these dresses!


----------



## dbeth

gymangel812 said:


> two new julien macdonald dresses (found them on outnet UK, yay!)
> 
> this one was only ~$200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been wanting this one for like a year!
> 
> 
> both are paired with my pigalle 100 fluo chic pink



Wow, that orange JM dress!!! Gorgeous! And I also love your pink fluoro piggies---I had a 39 & returned them because they were to tight and then a 39.5 popped up. Kindof kicking myself that I didn't get them!



beagly911 said:


> I've been on a little shopping spree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada silk skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor skirt with grograin waist band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome DVF dress find!!!



Ahhh......starting to get into DVF, eh?!   Have you visited the thread yet?!  Love this print---very pretty!



Doglover1610 said:


> Me at my younger brother's university graduation.
> 
> Dress: Jessica Simpson
> Heels: GoJane
> Wristlet: Coach Legacy Wristlet
> Sunnies: KMart



Love the JS dress & you look fab in it!! I love her styles but they don't fit me right. Wish they did!



Sincerelycass11 said:


> I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!



That Burberry bikini is soooo cute!!! Also love your scarf!!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!! It's so classy and perfect fr fall!!


Thanks Sincerely...I can't wait for it to cool off so I can wear it!!



dbeth said:


> Wow, that orange JM dress!!! Gorgeous! And I also love your pink fluoro piggies---I had a 39 & returned them because they were to tight and then a 39.5 popped up. Kindof kicking myself that I didn't get them!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh......starting to get into DVF, eh?!  Have you visited the thread yet?! Love this print---very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the JS dress & you look fab in it!! I love her styles but they don't fit me right. Wish they did!
> 
> 
> 
> That Burberry bikini is soooo cute!!! Also love your scarf!!


Yes dbeth, I've been there and this is actually my 5th DVF!!!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!


 Great buys!!!  I love the dresses but the plaid is terrific!!


----------



## texas87

you look GORG!! love those dresses! 



Sincerelycass11 said:


> I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!


----------



## SueGalle

I went to an outlet store and bought two pair of nine west pumps. DO I need an intervention??


----------



## gfairenoughh

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I've been mia recently, but preparing for a week traveling to cold weather! I also ordered 2 dresses, but in the correct size  I can't wait for them to get here!!



OOOOOOH I love that bikini! You look fab!


----------



## Brooke0502

I tried to be good and somehow I spent $500 at the buckle, how does that even happen? Can I get you guys help? What's yays and keeps and nay and return.


----------



## wannaprada

I don't know what's wrong with me but I'm being super naughty! I have an Herve Leger bandage dress on its way to me, which I got for a great deal (and I hope it freakin fits!) and I just spent $500 online at Jcrew!! Ugh!! Shame on me!


----------



## AEGIS

Brooke0502 said:


> I tried to be good and somehow I spent $500 at the buckle, how does that even happen? Can I get you guys help? What's yays and keeps and nay and return.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862401
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862413



i like 1-3


----------



## wannaprada

Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


----------



## mizcolon73

Brooke0502 said:


> I tried to be good and somehow I spent $500 at the buckle, how does that even happen? Can I get you guys help? What's yays and keeps and nay and return.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862401
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862413


 


AEGIS said:


> i like 1-3


 
I like 1-2


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


 

Your butt is def not to big for this dress!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I tried to be good and somehow I spent $500 at the buckle, how does that even happen? Can I get you guys help? What's yays and keeps and nay and return.



I like 1-3 also.


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Your butt is def not to big for this dress!!!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


 
Definitely not too big for an HL!  I love the contrast of the black band with the nude, it's a very flattering colorway and style for you!  I adore the spiked piggies...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!



Your butt is fabulous! :giggles: Work it!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Thanks sweetie!


 

What size did you get, it looks like a great fit on you....


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Definitely not too big for an HL!  I love the contrast of the black band with the nude, it's a very flattering colorway and style for you!  I adore the spiked piggies...



Thanks Rock Girl! It's been a long time since I've worn something so tight, so I needed some reinforcement. So thank you! And I'm loving the spiked piggies! I think I'm going to get them in nude when in NYC next month for the meetup! 




			
				CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> Your butt is fabulous! :giggles: Work it!



 Why thank you! 




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> What size did you get, it looks like a great fit on you....



It's a Medium! I thought for sure it would be too small. I tried a HL dress on for the first time while in Vegas back in November and I'm pretty sure it was Large and I could barely breath in it! I felt like I needed an XL (do they even come in an XL?). This one, however, looked like it would fit so I went for it!


----------



## 05_sincere

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!



Keeper for  sure I love how my butt looks in Herve......lol


----------



## wannaprada

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Keeper for  sure I love how my butt looks in Herve......lol



Lol! It's stayin!  Now I need a cute cropped leather jacket so I can wear it out while in NYC next month.  Megt needs to give me the one she wore last night! Lol


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


 
Girl you are HOT!! But I think you may need a bigger closet:giggles:


----------



## wannaprada

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Girl you are HOT!! But I think you may need a bigger closet:giggles:



Thanks and you are so right about the closet! Lol!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!



Your butt looks good in that dress!  I'm jealous. I have no butt...


----------



## elleestbelle

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!



KEEP THE DRESS!!!!! It looks great on you!!!


----------



## wannaprada

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Your butt looks good in that dress!  I'm jealous. I have no butt...



Lol! I wish I could give you some of mine because I have plenty! 




			
				elleestbelle said:
			
		

> KEEP THE DRESS!!!!! It looks great on you!!!



Thanks Elle, I'm keeping it! I just need to watch what I eat so I can fit in it when I wear it! This pizza I'm eating won't help.


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Elle, I'm keeping it! I just need to watch what I eat so I can fit in it when I wear it! This pizza I'm eating won't help.


 
Pizza Girl you better not get carried away wit dat pie


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!



I think the fit looks very nice.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


Dress looks great on you! Big butts are in!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


 I think you look FABULOUS!!!  I'm glad you're keeping it!!


----------



## soleilbrun

wannaprada said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me but I'm being super naughty! I have an Herve Leger bandage dress on its way to me, which I got for a great deal (and I hope it freakin fits!) and I just spent $500 online at Jcrew!! Ugh!! Shame on me!


 
Nice to know, I'm not the only one!



wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


 
I read in reverse and was preparing myself for a massive derriere. Girl, you are oh so good! The dress looks lovely on you and the piggies are perfect. I agree Meg needs to give you (and me) one of her bal motos . You are on a slippery slope with HL, enjoooyyy the ride. I scored one in the sale but ended up sending it back. I really want a white one and it was cream. Wear it in good health and flaunt that booty! Look for a seamless under garment, some spanx show underneath an HL. I suggest a high waist panty kind.


----------



## bling*lover

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!



You look H.O.T in that dress!!! Total keeper!


----------



## wannaprada

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Pizza Girl you better not get carried away wit dat pie


Lol! I know, right! 



			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> I think the fit looks very nice.


Thanks Louboufan! 




			
				HiHeelsnCookies said:
			
		

> Dress looks great on you! Big butts are in!


Lol! Thanks!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> I think you look FABULOUS!!!  I'm glad you're keeping it!!


Aww thanks Beagly! 




			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Nice to know, I'm not the only one!
> 
> I read in reverse and was preparing myself for a massive derriere. Girl, you are oh so good! The dress looks lovely on you and the piggies are perfect. I agree Meg needs to give you (and me) one of her bal motos . You are on a slippery slope with HL, enjoooyyy the ride. I scored one in the sale but ended up sending it back. I really want a white one and it was cream. Wear it in good health and flaunt that booty! Look for a seamless under garment, some spanx show underneath an HL. I suggest a high waist panty kind.


I was being so good for a while and then I just fell off the clip! I absolutely cannot buy anything else prior to next month's NYC CL meetup because I already know I'm gonna end up buying at least two pairs of CLs! And you're right about the HL because I already want another one! Smh.




			
				bling*lover said:
			
		

> You look H.O.T in that dress!!! Total keeper!



Why thanks Bling! Once I find the right undergarment to wear underneath, it'll be all good! And stay away from the pizza, of course!


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!


 
Wanna,

You look fabulous in that HL!!
No way is your butt too big!!
These HL dresses are designed to show off your curves which by the way most men, so my DH tells me, they love to see.

Lets have some more model pics!


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:
			
		

> Wanna,
> 
> You look fabulous in that HL!!
> No way is your butt too big!!
> These HL dresses are designed to show off your curves which by the way most men, so my DH tells me, they love to see.
> 
> Lets have some more model pics!



Thanks Kaya! I promise to post mod pics once I've worn it out!


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Kaya! I promise to post mod pics once I've worn it out!


 Wanna, what are the soes in your avatar?


----------



## wannaprada

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Wanna, what are the soes in your avatar?



My beloved Studded Pigalle.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> My beloved Studded Pigalle.



I wanna cuddle with them


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I wanna cuddle with them



Sometimes I take them out the box and just stare at them! Lol! They are truly beautiful! I never thought I would pay that much for a shoe, not even a Louboutin, but I didn't hesitate once I tried them on. Can't wait to try on the nude ones next month while in NYC!


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> My beloved Studded Pigalle.


Is ther an emoticon for a siezure???


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Sometimes I take them out the box and just stare at them! Lol! They are truly beautiful! I never thought I would pay that much for a shoe, not even a Louboutin, but I didn't hesitate once I tried them on. Can't wait to try on the nude ones next month while in NYC!



Ooooooo yeah. Where you going? Horatio? 
 I'm perplexed with thy piggy. I just ordered 2 pair and when I went to try on the only I ones that fit were the 40. I'm a 40 in all other louboutin so now I'm super confused


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Ooooooo yeah. Where you going? Horatio?
> I'm perplexed with thy piggy. I just ordered 2 pair and when I went to try on the only I ones that fit were the 40. I'm a 40 in all other louboutin so now I'm super confused


 
So they are TTS for you??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> So they are TTS for you??



Yeah but from what everyone says they shouldn't fit.


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Yeah but from what everyone says they shouldn't fit.


 Ugh, I bought my PP 120's a size down because of what I heard about that and tey are so tight!! But I wear them anyway. I am going to get another pair soon that it tts. Do you have a wide foot?


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Ugh, I bought my PP 120's a size down because of what I heard about that and tey are so tight!! But I wear them anyway. I am going to get another pair soon that it tts. Do you have a wide foot?



Yeah it's not super wide but it wider. 




See not too wide but definitely not going into a 39 piggy lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Yeah it's not super wide but it wider.
> 
> View attachment 1867849
> 
> 
> See not too wide but definitely not going into a 39 piggy lol


 so the 40's fit ok? sorry about drooling, but i LOVE those Sandals!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!





i am a cutie with a bootie so i say no.  i hate flat butts in this dress


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> so the 40's fit ok? sorry about drooling, but i LOVE those Sandals!!!!



Lol yeah. They feel ok. Those are rene caovilla multi jeweled sandal. I adore them


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Lol yeah. They feel ok. Those are rene caovilla multi jeweled sandal. I adore them


 You just had to tell me what they are didn't ya??????????hehe


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ooooooo yeah. Where you going? Horatio?
> I'm perplexed with thy piggy. I just ordered 2 pair and when I went to try on the only I ones that fit were the 40. I'm a 40 in all other louboutin so now I'm super confused



I am organizing a CL meetup for next month in NYC amongst the lovely ladies here in TPF. We're starting at Saks, then Barneys, Madison and maybe Bergdorf. 

The Pigalle 120 stretches so I would recommend going at least a half size down if not a whole size. I went down a half size from my TTS twice and each time the show stretched to the point the shoe was flopping off my feet! My studded Pigalle are actually a 39 and my TTS is 41. They're tight, but they're beginning to stretch after a few wears. While I wouldn't recommend going down 2 whole sizes, I definitely wouldn't recommend going TTS for the 120. Now the 100, I'm not sure.


----------



## wannaprada

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Is ther an emoticon for a siezure???



Lol!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am a cutie with a bootie so i say no.  i hate flat butts in this dress



Lol! Cutie with a bootie! I love it!


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> I am organizing a CL meetup for next month in NYC amongst the lovely ladies here in TPF. We're starting at Saks, then Barneys, Madison and maybe Bergdorf.
> 
> The Pigalle 120 stretches so I would recommend going at least a half size down if not a whole size. I went down a half size from my TTS twice and each time the show stretched to the point the shoe was flopping off my feet! My studded Pigalle are actually a 39 and my TTS is 41. They're tight, but they're beginning to stretch after a few wears. While I wouldn't recommend going down 2 whole sizes, I definitely wouldn't recommend going TTS for the 120. Now the 100, I'm not sure.


 Ok Mistress of shoes, so your saying that if I'm a 41, the PP 120 in a 40 is ok and that i need to just suck it up and break it in? Seriously. I was going to put them on my worship shelf and cry myself to sleep evey night. Is there hope fairy godmother??


----------



## wannaprada

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Ok Mistress of shoes, so your saying that if I'm a 41, the PP 120 in a 40 is ok and that i need to just suck it up and break it in? Seriously. I was going to put them on my worship shelf and cry myself to sleep evey night. Is there hope fairy godmother??



There is hope my child. Lol! Just hang in there, I promise it will get better.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> You just had to tell me what they are didn't ya??????????hehe



Lol you really can beat a little caovilla handmade bless in the shoe collection


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I am organizing a CL meetup for next month in NYC amongst the lovely ladies here in TPF. We're starting at Saks, then Barneys, Madison and maybe Bergdorf.
> 
> The Pigalle 120 stretches so I would recommend going at least a half size down if not a whole size. I went down a half size from my TTS twice and each time the show stretched to the point the shoe was flopping off my feet! My studded Pigalle are actually a 39 and my TTS is 41. They're tight, but they're beginning to stretch after a few wears. While I wouldn't recommend going down 2 whole sizes, I definitely wouldn't recommend going TTS for the 120. Now the 100, I'm not sure.



Well I guess I'm gonna have to send these back lol


----------



## anniethecat

SueGalle said:


> Ok Mistress of shoes, so your saying that if I'm a 41, the PP 120 in a 40 is ok and that i need to just suck it up and break it in? Seriously. I was going to put them on my worship shelf and cry myself to sleep evey night. Is there hope fairy godmother??


 
I took my PP in TTS, may have to pad eventually but they are great right now.


----------



## wannaprada

anniethecat said:
			
		

> I took my PP in TTS, may have to pad eventually but they are great right now.



How long have you had them? Mines old ones got to the point where I had to insert a heel pad, a shoe pad for the front and a full length pad just to keep them on my feet. The problem then became that my foot was pushed upwards in the shoe and they would hurt. I hate wearing shoes with a ton of padding! Hopefully you won't have that problem. 

There is a great forum by a TPFr where she explains how the Pigalle stretches and where, using before and after pics of actual shoes. I think her name is piggie or something like that. It's a very helpful guide for deciding your size in the Pigalle.


----------



## SueGalle

anniethecat said:


> I took my PP in TTS, may have to pad eventually but they are great right now.


 I think I'm going to get a second pair TTS!! Thanks Annie!!


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> How long have you had them? Mines old ones got to the point where I had to insert a heel pad, a shoe pad for the front and a full length pad just to keep them on my feet. The problem then became that my foot was pushed upwards in the shoe and they would hurt. I hate wearing shoes with a ton of padding! Hopefully you won't have that problem.
> 
> There is a great forum by a TPFr where she explains how the Pigalle stretches and where, using before and after pics of actual shoes. I think her name is piggie or something like that. It's a very helpful guide for deciding your size in the Pigalle.


 and I'm going to keep puting my giant feet into my 40's and see what happens! I've had them about a month and have only worn them around the house. I was afraid of ripping them  at least I don't have to worry about hem coming off!!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> and I'm going to keep puting my giant feet into my 40's and see what happens! I've had them about a month and have only worn them around the house. I was afraid of ripping them  at least I don't have to worry about hem coming off!!!



Let me know. I'm a 40 too


----------



## soleilbrun

wannaprada said:


> How long have you had them? Mines old ones got to the point where I had to insert a heel pad, a shoe pad for the front and a full length pad just to keep them on my feet. The problem then became that my foot was pushed upwards in the shoe and they would hurt. I hate wearing shoes with a ton of padding! Hopefully you won't have that problem.
> 
> There is a great forum by a TPFr where she explains how the Pigalle stretches and where, using before and after pics of actual shoes. I think her name is piggie or something like that. It's a very helpful guide for deciding your size in the Pigalle.


 
LVpiggie, me thinks.


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Let me know. I'm a 40 too


 mabe I should just send them to you


----------



## jeninvan

wannaprada said:


> Just got this in the mail today. My first Herve Leger dress. Tell the truth ladies: is my butt too big for this dress? Even with Spanx, while my belly may get flatter, the butt won't. Honest opinions ladies!



It looks absolutely amazing on you...pure perfection


----------



## wannaprada

jeninvan said:
			
		

> It looks absolutely amazing on you...pure perfection



Thanks Jeninvan. That dress has motivated me to continue to eat right and exercise since I want to make sure it still fits when I finally wear it!


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> How long have you had them? Mines old ones got to the point where I had to insert a heel pad, a shoe pad for the front and a full length pad just to keep them on my feet. The problem then became that my foot was pushed upwards in the shoe and they would hurt. I hate wearing shoes with a ton of padding! Hopefully you won't have that problem.
> 
> There is a great forum by a TPFr where she explains how the Pigalle stretches and where, using before and after pics of actual shoes. I think her name is piggie or something like that. It's a very helpful guide for deciding your size in the Pigalle.


 
IDK, they are the hot pink one, I think I got them in March or Feb, can't remember.  Even though I have feet that are on the narrow side, for some reason my toe area is wider, if that makes sense.  In regular piggies I can go down half size but in pp I need the TTS.  It's weird I know.


----------



## wannaprada

That actually makes sense since the Pigalle Plato has a bit of a platform.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> mabe I should just send them to you



Lol don't tempt me. I'll take them lol


----------



## wannaprada

A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.



Oooo I like.  Nice pics


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.



I love the colors!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

wannaprada said:


> A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.



Isn't J Crew amazing this season? So many awesome staple cashmeres and knits, and also lots of fun jewelry. You chose some lovely pieces


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oooo I like.  Nice pics






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the colors!






			
				LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Isn't J Crew amazing this season? So many awesome staple cashmeres and knits, and also lots of fun jewelry. You chose some lovely pieces



Thanks ladies. I absolutely LOVE JCrew! Rarely am I unable to find something I like there.


----------



## Brooke0502

Can't wait to get this in!


----------



## hayesld

Badgley Mishka, Sam Edelman, Frye, Cynthia Vincent, Marc by Marc Jacobs . . . 

Get $50 off of $100 at heels.com with this deal: http://www.livingsocial.com/deals/4...f=personalized-link-box-82538430&rui=10981083

Plus if 3 people use your link you get it for free! (facebook friends love shoes??)

I ordered these desert wedge booties.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Bought this Alice and Olivia sweater at Neiman Marcus in SF yesterday. Cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can wear it!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Bought this Alice and Olivia sweater at Neiman Marcus in SF yesterday. Cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can wear it!



Awww I was just there . 
Cute sweater


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Awww I was just there .
> Cute sweater



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.


Great purchases wanna!!  Love the jacket!!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Isn't J Crew amazing this season? So many awesome staple cashmeres and knits, and also lots of fun jewelry. You chose some lovely pieces


I so agree!!  I'm trying to behave but there is at least one skirt calling my name!!



Brooke0502 said:


> Can't wait to get this in!
> 
> View attachment 1871146


Cute!!



hayesld said:


> Badgley Mishka, Sam Edelman, Frye, Cynthia Vincent, Marc by Marc Jacobs . . .
> 
> Get $50 off of $100 at heels.com with this deal: http://www.livingsocial.com/deals/4...f=personalized-link-box-82538430&rui=10981083
> 
> Plus if 3 people use your link you get it for free! (facebook friends love shoes??)
> 
> I ordered these desert wedge booties.


Ooo I like those!



gfairenoughh said:


> Bought this Alice and Olivia sweater at Neiman Marcus in SF yesterday. Cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can wear it!


That will look great on you!!


----------



## beagly911

I got these today...I LOVE to cook and bake, can't wait to try these out!!!

http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/56862/3010885921/1/DEFAULT


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Great purchases wanna!!  Love the jacket!!
> 
> 
> I so agree!!  I'm trying to behave but there is at least one skirt calling my name!!
> 
> 
> Cute!!
> 
> 
> Ooo I like those!
> 
> 
> That will look great on you!!




Thank you Beagly!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I got these today...I LOVE to cook and bake, can't wait to try these out!!!
> 
> http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/56862/3010885921/1/DEFAULT



Thanks Beagly and feel free to bring some goodies to the meetup next month!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Beagly and feel free to bring some goodies to the meetup next month!


 HaHa I'll see if I can stash anything in my bag!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

wannaprada said:


> A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.



I love the jacket!


----------



## Brooke0502

I've been bad in the last 24 hours!

Got this for $100 and it's 100% authentic!




This top which I cannot wait to get in







And excuse the Mod pic but here's the JCrew sweater. I got a L and it's a little baggy but they are sold out so I'm making it work!


----------



## beagly911

Brooke0502 said:


> I've been bad in the last 24 hours!
> 
> Got this for $100 and it's 100% authentic!
> 
> View attachment 1877414
> 
> 
> This top which I cannot wait to get in
> 
> View attachment 1877415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877416
> 
> 
> And excuse the Mod pic but here's the JCrew sweater. I got a L and it's a little baggy but they are sold out so I'm making it work!
> 
> View attachment 1877417


Oh congrats on everything!!  I really like the top!!  What a great find on the LV!!


----------



## wannaprada

hayesld said:
			
		

> Badgley Mishka, Sam Edelman, Frye, Cynthia Vincent, Marc by Marc Jacobs . . .
> 
> Get $50 off of $100 at heels.com with this deal: http://www.livingsocial.com/deals/443148?rpi=82538430&ref=personalized-link-box-82538430&rui=10981083
> 
> Plus if 3 people use your link you get it for free! (facebook friends love shoes??)
> 
> I ordered these desert wedge booties.


Congrats!




			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Bought this Alice and Olivia sweater at Neiman Marcus in SF yesterday. Cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can wear it!


Love it!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> HaHa I'll see if I can stash anything in my bag!!!


That's what I'm talking about Beagly although just you showing up will be a treat in and of itself! 



			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I love the jacket!



Thanks Roxy! After trying them on together, I discovered why Jcew does not have pics of the jacket and pants together as its a little too much. But the jacket is going to look great with jeans! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I've been bad in the last 24 hours!
> 
> Got this for $100 and it's 100% authentic!
> 
> This top which I cannot wait to get in
> 
> And excuse the Mod pic but here's the JCrew sweater. I got a L and it's a little baggy but they are sold out so I'm making it work!



You have been bad but in a good way! Great buys, especially the LV!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.



Hi Wanna!!!!  Absolutely love the turq.---so gorgeous!! 



gfairenoughh said:


> Bought this Alice and Olivia sweater at Neiman Marcus in SF yesterday. Cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can wear it!



LOVE! I love that brand, they have the cutest stuff.


----------



## dbeth

Brooke0502 said:


> I've been bad in the last 24 hours!
> 
> Got this for $100 and it's 100% authentic!
> 
> View attachment 1877414
> 
> 
> This top which I cannot wait to get in
> 
> View attachment 1877415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877416
> 
> 
> 
> And excuse the Mod pic but here's the JCrew sweater. I got a L and it's a little baggy but they are sold out so I'm making it work!
> 
> View attachment 1877417




Wow, great deal on the LV! And that creme/black top is gorgeous!


----------



## Brooke0502

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh congrats on everything!!  I really like the top!!  What a great find on the LV!!






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> That's what I'm talking about Beagly although just you showing up will be a treat in and of itself!
> 
> Thanks Roxy! After trying them on together, I discovered why Jcew does not have pics of the jacket and pants together as its a little too much. But the jacket is going to look great with jeans!
> 
> You have been bad but in a good way! Great buys, especially the LV!






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow, great deal on the LV! And that creme/black top is gorgeous!



Thank you ladies I can't wait to get it in the top!! I love the LV it's a lot smaller than my others but I do love it!!


----------



## Christchrist

I picked up a pretty red Chanel WOC. The red is amazing


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I picked up a pretty red Chanel WOC. The red is amazing



Mod pic please!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Mod pic please!



I is being shipped. As soon as it gets here I sure will. I just can't wait


----------



## GrRoxy

Brooke0502 said:


> I've been bad in the last 24 hours!
> 
> Got this for $100 and it's 100% authentic!
> 
> View attachment 1877414
> 
> 
> This top which I cannot wait to get in
> 
> View attachment 1877415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877416
> 
> 
> And excuse the Mod pic but here's the JCrew sweater. I got a L and it's a little baggy but they are sold out so I'm making it work!
> 
> View attachment 1877417



Love the top!


----------



## mizcolon73

gfairenoughh said:


> Bought this Alice and Olivia sweater at Neiman Marcus in SF yesterday. Cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can wear it!


 

LOVE this!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

mizcolon73 said:


> LOVE this!!!



Thank you! It's super cozy and fuzzy!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months (fall shopping)!

J Brand brocade jeans






Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!





7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!





NL Splendor blouse (sale)





Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs





Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)





Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats











Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt





H clic clacs in black and burgundy





Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties





NM exclusive blue/gold jeans









Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic





Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!





Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:


> A few things I got from JCrew: I got the turtleneck and the skirt in the first pic and the jacket only in the third pic.



Everything is so nice... love the colors! 



Brooke0502 said:


> Can't wait to get this in!
> 
> View attachment 1871146



Sooo cute!!   Sorry I've been MIA... you know why. 



hayesld said:


> Badgley Mishka, Sam Edelman, Frye, Cynthia Vincent, Marc by Marc Jacobs . . .
> 
> Get $50 off of $100 at heels.com with this deal: http://www.livingsocial.com/deals/4...f=personalized-link-box-82538430&rui=10981083
> 
> Plus if 3 people use your link you get it for free! (facebook friends love shoes??)
> 
> I ordered these desert wedge booties.



Super cute! 



gfairenoughh said:


> Bought this Alice and Olivia sweater at Neiman Marcus in SF yesterday. Cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can wear it!



Love Alice + Olivia... saw this recently... really like it! 



Brooke0502 said:


> I've been bad in the last 24 hours!
> 
> Got this for $100 and it's 100% authentic!
> 
> View attachment 1877414
> 
> 
> This top which I cannot wait to get in
> 
> View attachment 1877415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877416
> 
> 
> And excuse the Mod pic but here's the JCrew sweater. I got a L and it's a little baggy but they are sold out so I'm making it work!
> 
> View attachment 1877417



Everything is fab!! 



Christchrist said:


> I picked up a pretty red Chanel WOC. The red is amazing
> 
> View attachment 1877565



Stunning!  Chanel does red SO well!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months!
> 
> J Brand brocade jeans
> 
> Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!
> 
> NL Splendor blouse (sale)
> 
> Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs
> 
> Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt
> 
> H clic clacs in black and burgundy
> 
> Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties
> 
> NM exclusive blue/gold jeans
> 
> Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic
> 
> Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!
> 
> Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants



Love the miu miu. They just shine in the sun huh


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love the miu miu. They just shine in the sun huh



Thanks!   Haha, they sure do... I think I came outta the womb loving all things sparkly!


----------



## wannaprada

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months (fall shopping)!
> 
> J Brand brocade jeans
> 
> Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!
> 
> NL Splendor blouse (sale)
> 
> Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs
> 
> Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt
> 
> H clic clacs in black and burgundy
> 
> Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties
> 
> NM exclusive blue/gold jeans
> 
> Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic
> 
> Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!
> 
> Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants



Wow! What great buys! Hope you are well and it's good to have you back!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you.   I'm hanging in there... awful breakup and it's been very, very difficult... just taking it a day at a time.   Nice to see a familiar face! 



wannaprada said:


> Wow! What great buys! Hope you are well and it's good to have you back!


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months (fall shopping)!
> 
> J Brand brocade jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL Splendor blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H clic clacs in black and burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM exclusive blue/gold jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants



Love your shopping hauls!!!! My absolute fav is the black leather mini skirt by RT!! Hot!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Love your shopping hauls!!!! My absolute fav is the black leather mini skirt by RT!! Hot!!



Thanks, hot stuff!   I bet you'd look fab in that skirt, too (legs for days and all)!    I need to wear it assp before it gets too cold (and seriously lay off of the sweets)!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months (fall shopping)!
> 
> J Brand brocade jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL Splendor blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H clic clacs in black and burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM exclusive blue/gold jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants


 Oh my goodness you have been busy!!  Love the brocade jeans!!


----------



## Brooke0502

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months (fall shopping)!
> 
> J Brand brocade jeans
> 
> Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!
> 
> 7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!
> 
> NL Splendor blouse (sale)
> 
> Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs
> 
> Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt
> 
> H clic clacs in black and burgundy
> 
> Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties
> 
> NM exclusive blue/gold jeans
> 
> Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic
> 
> Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!
> 
> Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants



LOVE IT ALL!!! I'm glad your back to posting if you ever need anything you know where to find me. Hugs!


----------



## beagly911

My newest purchase along with a nice pair of black linen pants from Alice and Olivia

My Diane von Furstenberg Pablita






Better pics tomorrow as she's going to work tomorrow!!


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> My newest purchase along with a nice pair of black linen pants from Alice and Olivia
> 
> My Diane von Furstenberg Pablita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pics tomorrow as she's going to work tomorrow!!


 Now for the CL question ....which pair do I wear with this??? and what color cami???  There are very few DVF's I can wear without a cami!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> Now for the CL question ....which pair do I wear with this??? and what color cami???  There are very few DVF's I can wear without a cami!!!



I would wear a lighter color/creamish cami since the dress is a little on the darker side just to lighten it up...is the dress a brown/green? It's gorgeous, DVF can make a dress to fit a woman like no other! It's going to look amazing on you esp with your legs.  

I personally would wear a lighter colored CL as well, HTH!  Either way, you'll look amazing. Mod pics!


----------



## mrl1005

Here are three of my non-CL purchases, and the only reason I'm posting is because of the awesome deal (but, getting an invoice for under $16 and a discount total of $200...not so bad!) 3 dresses from Cache [which sometimes is a bit too "bold")


----------



## Christchrist

I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal. 









I feel so disco. Love it


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal.
> 
> View attachment 1881006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881007
> 
> 
> I feel so disco. Love it



You should post some outfit pics!!!


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> You should post some outfit pics!!!



Ok. I am still picking my outfit for these.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal.
> 
> View attachment 1881006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881007
> 
> 
> I feel so disco. Love it



Oooooooooo, I LOVE those!!! Very pretty


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Oooooooooo, I LOVE those!!! Very pretty



Thank you. They were a great find


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal.
> 
> I feel so disco. Love it


 

HOT HOT HOT!! Love these!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> HOT HOT HOT!! Love these!



Thank you Texas


----------



## fieryfashionist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness you have been busy!!  Love the brocade jeans!!



Aww, thanks, beagly!   Haha, I know, phew... cheaper than therapy I suppose, although HB retrospect, prob not! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> LOVE IT ALL!!! I'm glad your back to posting if you ever need anything you know where to find me. Hugs!



Hey girl!   Aww, thanks so much!   Yeah, baby steps I guess... next thing is fb, but I may need more time yet, ahh.  You're so sweet... thank you.   I appreciated that email you sent me... maybe I'll pick that book up (been reading an awesome supernatural series slowly but surely)!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My newest purchase along with a nice pair of black linen pants from Alice and Olivia
> 
> My Diane von Furstenberg Pablita
> 
> Better pics tomorrow as she's going to work tomorrow!!



Oooooh, such a nice DVF piece (and I  Alice + Olivia)!! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are three of my non-CL purchases, and the only reason I'm posting is because of the awesome deal (but, getting an invoice for under $16 and a discount total of $200...not so bad!) 3 dresses from Cache [which sometimes is a bit too "bold")



Great finds at even better prices!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal.
> 
> I feel so disco. Love it



Disco fab for sure... they look great on you!!


----------



## mrl1005

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks, beagly!   Haha, I know, phew... cheaper than therapy I suppose, although HB retrospect, prob not!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl!   Aww, thanks so much!   Yeah, baby steps I guess... next thing is fb, but I may need more time yet, ahh.  You're so sweet... thank you.   I appreciated that email you sent me... maybe I'll pick that book up (been reading an awesome supernatural series slowly but surely)!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, such a nice DVF piece (and I  Alice + Olivia)!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds at even better prices!!
> 
> 
> 
> Disco fab for sure... they look great on you!!


hehe thank you! (i must admit though...I'm much more of a skinny jeans with a cute top or suit/suit dress for work type of girl), but dresses for $5 each...I'm okay with that!


----------



## Pfnille

My very first Hermès bag:


----------



## mizcolon73

Kelsi Dagger leopard booties


----------



## beagly911

jess10141 said:


> I would wear a lighter color/creamish cami since the dress is a little on the darker side just to lighten it up...is the dress a brown/green? It's gorgeous, DVF can make a dress to fit a woman like no other! It's going to look amazing on you esp with your legs.
> 
> I personally would wear a lighter colored CL as well, HTH! Either way, you'll look amazing. Mod pics!


 


fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks, beagly!  Haha, I know, phew... cheaper than therapy I suppose, although HB retrospect, prob not!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl!  Aww, thanks so much!  Yeah, baby steps I guess... next thing is fb, but I may need more time yet, ahh. You're so sweet... thank you.  I appreciated that email you sent me... maybe I'll pick that book up (been reading an awesome supernatural series slowly but surely)!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, such a nice DVF piece (and I  Alice + Olivia)!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds at even better prices!!
> 
> 
> 
> Disco fab for sure... they look great on you!!


 Thanks ladies, hoping to get it out this week if the weather will cooperate!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Here are three of my non-CL purchases, and the only reason I'm posting is because of the awesome deal (but, getting an invoice for under $16 and a discount total of $200...not so bad!) 3 dresses from Cache [which sometimes is a bit too "bold")


Congrats, they are really pretty!



Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal.
> 
> View attachment 1881006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881007
> 
> 
> I feel so disco. Love it


I love the mix of metallic and suede!!



Pfnille said:


> My very first Hermès bag:


Congrats on the Hermes!!  



mizcolon73 said:


> Kelsi Dagger leopard booties


Oh those look so fun!!


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal.
> 
> View attachment 1881006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881007
> 
> 
> I feel so disco. Love it


Cute!


----------



## mojito3008

Couldn't resist these Nina Ricci's, they're everything I love in boots, I'm totally into the lace up, shape and suede/patent combo!!


----------



## Brooke0502

I couldn't resist getting both of these two after I bought my pink one! I'm on a sweater kick! Come on cool weather!


----------



## Christchrist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist getting both of these two after I bought my pink one! I'm on a sweater kick! Come on cool weather!



Brooke those are cute. Very nice buy. Love sweater weather


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you.   I'm hanging in there... awful breakup and it's been very, very difficult... just taking it a day at a time.   Nice to see a familiar face!



Just saw this Fiery. I was about to ask how things were going......big ((hugs)).


----------



## GrRoxy

I've been on holidays for a month in Cannes and travelling to Saint-Tropez(for boots!), Monte Carlo, Nice, Antibes... Now that Im back from 26C to 14C and have internet connection so I can post 





















Sorry for quality, all pics done with iPad


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I've been on holidays for a month in Cannes and travelling to Saint-Tropez(for boots!), Monte Carlo, Nice, Antibes... Now that Im back from 26C to 14C and have internet connection so I can post
> 
> Sorry for quality, all pics done with iPad



Those flats are stinking cute


----------



## Christchrist

Got some Franco Sarto boots on a whim yesterday. Simple pumps were killing me for some reason


----------



## fumi

GrRoxy said:


> I've been on holidays for a month in Cannes and travelling to Saint-Tropez(for boots!), Monte Carlo, Nice, Antibes... Now that Im back from 26C to 14C and have internet connection so I can post
> 
> Sorry for quality, all pics done with iPad



I love all your Jo Malone products!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I'm pretty excited about this one. Got them at Barney's. They were a great deal so I couldn't pass them up. Pierre Hardy Suede Kid patent metallic sandal.
> 
> View attachment 1881006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881007
> 
> 
> I feel so disco. Love it




those are cool


----------



## mizcolon73

Love these!!

Neon pink Pour La Victoire Taryn


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> those are cool



Barney's sale. Love that place


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Love these!!
> 
> Neon pink Pour La Victoire Taryn



Those are HOT


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Those are HOT



Thank you Hun!!! Was looking for them in this color for awhile, found them for $30!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Thank you Hun!!! Was looking for them in this color for awhile, found them for $30!!!!



What! Nice


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

GrRoxy said:


> I've been on holidays for a month in Cannes and travelling to Saint-Tropez(for boots!), Monte Carlo, Nice, Antibes... Now that Im back from 26C to 14C and have internet connection so I can post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for quality, all pics done with iPad



Awesome picks!


----------



## mdepaola

Okay so my most recent purchase isn't even a pair of shoes! BUT! I am so excited I had to share it anyway...





A bottega veneta wallet in blue sting ray leather! I've always wanted something sting ray and I just couldn't resist this wallet, even though it's a men's wallet. it's such an interesting texture!


----------



## Christchrist

mdepaola said:
			
		

> Okay so my most recent purchase isn't even a pair of shoes! BUT! I am so excited I had to share it anyway...
> 
> A bottega veneta wallet in blue sting ray leather! I've always wanted something sting ray and I just couldn't resist this wallet, even though it's a men's wallet. it's such an interesting texture!



Oh purdy. Sting ray! I love it. It's really stunning


----------



## laurenychu

passed up on the leopard cl sneakers a few years ago and regretted it ever since. had to snatch these up especially with the name change coming!


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> passed up on the leopard cl sneakers a few years ago and regretted it ever since. had to snatch these up especially with the name change coming!



Name change? Those are cute


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Name change? Those are cute



Ysl is now SLP saint Laurent paris


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Ysl is now SLP saint Laurent paris



What why? That's crazy


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:


> What why? That's crazy



i can`t remember exactly, but there`s a new head designer in the house. i hate the change!


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> What why? That's crazy



I was on the party and they announced it long time ago. They want to make the brand more fresh and Yves Saint Laurent is dead and for the Paris-most of people think Paris-captial of fashion-elegant-luxurious I guess... doesnt make any sense! Also if they change name why dont they change 'Y' on bags then? Thats so recognisable and they are greedy- thats why!!!


----------



## fumi

laurenychu said:


> passed up on the leopard cl sneakers a few years ago and regretted it ever since. had to snatch these up especially with the name change coming!



These are fierce!


----------



## laurenychu

fumi said:


> These are fierce!



thanks girl!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Ordered a new fur jacket from shop bop!!!! This one is Alice and Olivia!


----------



## Perfect Day

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Ordered a new fur jacket from shop bop!!!! This one is Alice and Olivia!



It is beautiful, congratulations


----------



## CloudyDayz198

gfairenoughh said:


> Ordered a new fur jacket from shop bop!!!! This one is Alice and Olivia!



Ooooooooooooo, I looove that! Probably one of my favorite brands as well, plus you'll be nice and cozy warm in it.


----------



## wannaprada

laurenychu said:
			
		

> passed up on the leopard cl sneakers a few years ago and regretted it ever since. had to snatch these up especially with the name change coming!



I'm not a sneaker wearer, besides to run and Zumba I'm, but I love those! And I hate YSL's new name! Ugh!


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:
			
		

> passed up on the leopard cl sneakers a few years ago and regretted it ever since. had to snatch these up especially with the name change coming!



Oh sweet!!! Contests you got them !!


----------



## dbeth

gfairenoughh said:


> Ordered a new fur jacket from shop bop!!!! This one is Alice and Olivia!



I love this!!! Post mod pics if you get a chance!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Perfect Day said:


> It is beautiful, congratulations





jess10141 said:


> Ooooooooooooo, I looove that! Probably one of my favorite brands as well, plus you'll be nice and cozy warm in it.





dbeth said:


> I love this!!! Post mod pics if you get a chance!



Thank you ladies! I cannot wait to wear it but its still to warm out!!! I want it to get cold!!!! :snowballs:


----------



## Perfect Day

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies! I cannot wait to wear it but its still to warm out!!! I want it to get cold!!!! :snowballs:



Ha ha, when I bought my first fur coat I was thinking exactly the same thing ..... please get colder  May it freeze upon your area and may you look chic as it does


----------



## laurenychu

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I'm not a sneaker wearer, besides to run and Zumba I'm, but I love those! And I hate YSL's new name! Ugh!



I'm the same! I barely even wear flats because they hurt my higher arches! These are so comfortable! I agree about the name!


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Oh sweet!!! Contests you got them !!



Thank you!


----------



## dbeth

I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.



Whoa. Supa hot


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Whoa. Supa hot



Thanks CC!   I don't like wearing black dresses to much, but I didn't have much of a choice with the shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks CC!   I don't like wearing black dresses to much, but I didn't have much of a choice with the shoes.



You look amazing girl


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.


Beautiful dbeth!!  You are smokin' hot!!!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.



I love these. The bow is so cute. I totally regret not buying these when they went on sale.


----------



## GrRoxy

dbeth said:


> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.



Beautiful shoes!! U look hot!


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> You look amazing girl







anniethecat said:


>



Thanks Annie dear! 



beagly911 said:


> Beautiful dbeth!!  You are smokin' hot!!!



Thanks beagly! 



fumi said:


> I love these. The bow is so cute. I totally regret not buying these when they went on sale.



Thanks Fumi---Yeah, I felt that way when they went on sale & sold out quickly. But then I was lucky enough to walk into Nordstrom & someone had returned them that day & I got them for almost 70% off---it's when Nordstrom had that extra 20% off sale on their designer shoes.  

The orange ones are pretty too.



GrRoxy said:


> Beautiful shoes!! U look hot!



Thanks GrRoxy!


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.



Gorgeous!


----------



## texas87

I just bought $370 worth of henri bendel jewelry for myself and my mom and sis on gilt...what the hell is wrong with me lol...at least some of it is a gift so that makes it ok right. I rationalized it this way...I was going to bid on a $350 pair of CLs on the bay and now I'm not going to so it cancels itself out lol.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> I just bought $370 worth of henri bendel jewelry for myself and my mom and sis on gilt...what the hell is wrong with me lol...at least some of it is a gift so that makes it ok right. I rationalized it this way...I was going to bid on a $350 pair of CLs on the bay and now I'm not going to so it cancels itself out lol.



Awww very sweet of you. Sad for your CL addiction


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Awww very sweet of you. Sad for your CL addiction


 
haha i know right...sad indeed however I am ok with it for now hehe


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dbeth said:


> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.



you look fantastic!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Jönathan;22995966 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thanks Jonathan dear!! 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> you look fantastic!!!!



Thank you Lamborghinigirl!!


----------



## beagly911

Went out this weekend and got a chair and a half Lay Z Boy sleeper to replace a well worn chaise.

Today arrived my Moschino navy with cream polka dot skirt


----------



## Christchrist

Woohoo. Got my red WOC. I love it


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Woohoo. Got my red WOC. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895928


 Oh its fabulous CC!!  congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh its fabulous CC!!  congrats!



Thank you beagly. It's been a long wait. So excited


----------



## SueGalle

christchrist said:


> woohoo. Got my red woc. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895928


 
yay!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Went out this weekend and got a chair and a half Lay Z Boy sleeper to replace a well worn chaise.
> 
> Today arrived my Moschino navy with cream polka dot skirt


 
So cute!!! Can't wait to see you model it!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Bought these Fendi pumps to wear for my cousin's wedding...but then I tried back on the gold aborinas. Love the Fendis, but CL has my heart (I included a pic of them too & in the bridesmaid dress, it's peacock :heat


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> Bought these Fendi pumps to wear for my cousin's wedding...but then I tried back on the gold aborinas. Love the Fendis, but CL has my heart (I included a pic of them too & in the bridesmaid dress, it's peacock :heat


 
L  O  V  E your aborinas


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those look great with your dress! The colors are amazing.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.




i almost bought these!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Went out this weekend and got a chair and a half Lay Z Boy sleeper to replace a well worn chaise.
> 
> Today arrived my Moschino navy with cream polka dot skirt



Beagly I love it!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> What why? That's crazy





laurenychu said:


> i can`t remember exactly, but there`s a new head designer in the house. i hate the change!





apparently it was the old name of the house and they are reverting back.  there are rumors they might not make the Arty ring or the Tribtoo anymore


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Bought these Fendi pumps to wear for my cousin's wedding...but then I tried back on the gold aborinas. Love the Fendis, but CL has my heart (I included a pic of them too & in the bridesmaid dress, it's peacock :heat



Oh I love them. You look great in both


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love them. You look great in both


Thank you CC! The Fendis are so soft, but the CLs...the color is just TDF.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thank you CC! The Fendis are so soft, but the CLs...the color is just TDF.



I was eyeballing that shoe. Very purdy


----------



## mrl1005

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Those look great with your dress! The colors are amazing.


Thank you!! It was meant to be the aborinas (esp since the reason I noticed these was because the color that made me notice them were the peacock suede, and I'm trying to be good and not buy those too! hehe)


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> I was eyeballing that shoe. Very purdy


the CL ones? (DO it!) and the Fendi ones too! (I'm a bad influence!)


----------



## mrl1005

SueGalle said:


> L  O  V  E your aborinas


Thank you Sue!!  I love them! (and an excuse to buy another pair of shoes...I'm def okay with!!)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> the CL ones? (DO it!) and the Fendi ones too! (I'm a bad influence!)



Lol. Both now haha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Woohoo. Got my red WOC. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895928



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Bought these Fendi pumps to wear for my cousin's wedding...but then I tried back on the gold aborinas. Love the Fendis, but CL has my heart (I included a pic of them too & in the bridesmaid dress, it's peacock :heat



Very hot!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very hot!



Thank you Lavender!


----------



## Champers21

Couldn't resist getting these 2 bling shoes n the orange zanotti


----------



## Christchrist

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist getting these 2 bling shoes n the orange zanotti



Whoa. Where did you get the black bootie ones? I love them all


----------



## Champers21

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Whoa. Where did you get the black bootie ones? I love them all



The black bootie is from Sergio Rossi. Love the contrast of the crystal against the black suede


----------



## Christchrist

Champers21 said:
			
		

> The black bootie is from Sergio Rossi. Love the contrast of the crystal against the black suede



What store?


----------



## Champers21

Christchrist said:
			
		

> What store?



On Pedler. They have a chain of stores in Asia


----------



## texas87

Champers21 said:


> Couldn't resist getting these 2 bling shoes n the orange zanotti



Girl, you are too much! These are all very lovely!


----------



## beagly911

Todays outfit, the first outing for my new Moschino skirt

Sweater - Ann Taylor
Skirt - Moschino
Shoes - Terre Peck Burgundy Mary Janes


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays outfit, the first outing for my new Moschino skirt
> 
> Sweater - Ann Taylor
> Skirt - Moschino
> Shoes - Terre Peck Burgundy Mary Janes



You're so stylish beagly


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> You're so stylish beagly


 Aww thanks CC, I try to step it up for work! It's been a challenge after my weight loss to find "the right" fit for my new body!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Aww thanks CC, I try to step it up for work! It's been a challenge after my weight loss to find "the right" fit for my new body!



Congrats on the lose. Great job


----------



## fumi

Champers21 said:


> Couldn't resist getting these 2 bling shoes n the orange zanotti



Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Champers21

texas87 said:
			
		

> Girl, you are too much! These are all very lovely!



Thank u so much texaa87
Love the bling!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Pfnille said:
			
		

> My very first Hermès bag:



Wow, so lovely... congrats!! 




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Kelsi Dagger leopard booties



They're so fun!! 




			
				mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist these Nina Ricci's, they're everything I love in boots, I'm totally into the lace up, shape and suede/patent combo!!



What a fab combo!! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist getting both of these two after I bought my pink one! I'm on a sweater kick! Come on cool weather!



Oooooh, I  them both!! 




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Just saw this Fiery. I was about to ask how things were going......big ((hugs)).



Aww, that's sweet of you... thank you.  I guess some things aren't meant to be. 




			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I've been on holidays for a month in Cannes and travelling to Saint-Tropez(for boots!), Monte Carlo, Nice, Antibes... Now that Im back from 26C to 14C and have internet connection so I can post
> 
> Sorry for quality, all pics done with iPad



Wow, I'm so jealous of your travels!   Such nice finds!  I have and love the 50/50s!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got some Franco Sarto boots on a whim yesterday. Simple pumps were killing me for some reason



Sometimes heels don't cut it, phew... these are really cute on you!! 




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Love these!!
> 
> Neon pink Pour La Victoire Taryn



The color is faaaab!! 




			
				mdepaola said:
			
		

> Okay so my most recent purchase isn't even a pair of shoes! BUT! I am so excited I had to share it anyway...
> 
> A bottega veneta wallet in blue sting ray leather! I've always wanted something sting ray and I just couldn't resist this wallet, even though it's a men's wallet. it's such an interesting texture!



The color is so pretty!!  




			
				laurenychu said:
			
		

> passed up on the leopard cl sneakers a few years ago and regretted it ever since. had to snatch these up especially with the name change coming!



If you're gonna do sneaks, this is way to go... love em!!  So depressed bout the name change and discontinuation of Arty rings, Tributes and Tribtoos, wtf!




			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Ordered a new fur jacket from shop bop!!!! This one is Alice and Olivia!



I  Alice + Olivia!!  This is so glam!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> I actually bought these Fendi snakes a few months ago---but I absolutely love them! I wore them to a friends 40th birthday party.



Total hotness, WOW!!!!  




			
				texas87 said:
			
		

> I just bought $370 worth of henri bendel jewelry for myself and my mom and sis on gilt...what the hell is wrong with me lol...at least some of it is a gift so that makes it ok right. I rationalized it this way...I was going to bid on a $350 pair of CLs on the bay and now I'm not going to so it cancels itself out lol.



Haha, I looove Bendels... such a dangerous place though, phew!   I'm sure you found some great stuff! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Went out this weekend and got a chair and a half Lay Z Boy sleeper to replace a well worn chaise.
> 
> Today arrived my Moschino navy with cream polka dot skirt



Lay Z Boys are so comfy!  Your Moschino skirt is so pretty! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Woohoo. Got my red WOC. I love it



Omg, LOVE red, LOVE WOCs and, well, Chanel is just amazing! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Bought these Fendi pumps to wear for my cousin's wedding...but then I tried back on the gold aborinas. Love the Fendis, but CL has my heart (I included a pic of them too & in the bridesmaid dress, it's peacock :heat



Such a pretty color!! 




			
				Champers21 said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist getting these 2 bling shoes n the orange zanotti



Such fun, statement shoes! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Todays outfit, the first outing for my new Moschino skirt
> 
> Sweater - Ann Taylor
> Skirt - Moschino
> Shoes - Terre Peck Burgundy Mary Janes



You look so classy!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some goodies!


H&M dress (love the print)!





L-R - equipment black cashmere Asher tunic (Bloomies sale) + two cozy knits from Piperlime





Had and returned the Alice + Olivia leather leggings... I dunno, felt like I wouldn't wear em enough to justify the price plus freaking out about spillage (being out), wear and tear, etc.  Found these super cute faux leather leggings at H&M (cozy burgundy knit from there too)!  Def will be carefree with these leggings!





Equipment burgundy/red heart print tie blouse (Bloomies sale)





Equipment Mulberry Asher cashmere tunic (Bloomies sale)





Rag + Bone Sliver leather lapel blazer (eBay find)!





Alice + Olivia Ried dress (love the back) - Bloomies sale





Valentino black patent/beige kitten heel (figured I'd get more use out of them!) Rockstuds!!









^Leather jacket also from Bloomies sale - All Saints Belvedere!

Finally, I'm soo depressed bout the YSL name/design direction change... can't believe Arty rings, Tributes and Tribtoos will be no more!   Found these awesome Arty oval and dots rings at the outlet for $129 EACH!!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some goodies!
> 
> H&M dress (love the print)!
> 
> L-R - equipment black cashmere Asher tunic (Bloomies sale) + two cozy knits from Piperlime
> 
> Had and returned the Alice + Olivia leather leggings... I dunno, felt like I wouldn't wear em enough to justify the price plus freaking out about spillage (being out), wear and tear, etc.  Found these super cute faux leather leggings at H&M (cozy burgundy knit from there too)!  Def will be carefree with these leggings!
> 
> Equipment burgundy/red heart print tie blouse (Bloomies sale)
> 
> Equipment Mulberry Asher cashmere tunic (Bloomies sale)
> 
> Rag + Bone Sliver leather lapel blazer (eBay find)!
> 
> Alice + Olivia Ried dress (love the back) - Bloomies sale
> 
> Valentino black patent/beige kitten heel (figured I'd get more use out of them!) Rockstuds!!
> 
> ^Leather jacket also from Bloomies sale - All Saints Belvedere!
> 
> Finally, I'm soo depressed bout the YSL name/design direction change... can't believe Arty rings, Tributes and Tribtoos will be no more!   Found these awesome Arty oval and dots rings at the outlet for $129 EACH!!



Oh you did good. I love that ring


----------



## GrRoxy

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> 
> H&M dress (love the print)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R - equipment black cashmere Asher tunic (Bloomies sale) + two cozy knits from Piperlime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had and returned the Alice + Olivia leather leggings... I dunno, felt like I wouldn't wear em enough to justify the price plus freaking out about spillage (being out), wear and tear, etc.  Found these super cute faux leather leggings at H&M (cozy burgundy knit from there too)!  Def will be carefree with these leggings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment burgundy/red heart print tie blouse (Bloomies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Mulberry Asher cashmere tunic (Bloomies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag + Bone Sliver leather lapel blazer (eBay find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia Ried dress (love the back) - Bloomies sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino black patent/beige kitten heel (figured I'd get more use out of them!) Rockstuds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Leather jacket also from Bloomies sale - All Saints Belvedere!
> 
> Finally, I'm soo depressed bout the YSL name/design direction change... can't believe Arty rings, Tributes and Tribtoos will be no more!   Found these awesome Arty oval and dots rings at the outlet for $129 EACH!!



Aaah love everything! Especially this H&M dress!


----------



## Flip88

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some goodies!
> 
> H&M dress (love the print)!
> 
> L-R - equipment black cashmere Asher tunic (Bloomies sale) + two cozy knits from Piperlime
> 
> Had and returned the Alice + Olivia leather leggings... I dunno, felt like I wouldn't wear em enough to justify the price plus freaking out about spillage (being out), wear and tear, etc.  Found these super cute faux leather leggings at H&M (cozy burgundy knit from there too)!  Def will be carefree with these leggings!
> 
> Equipment burgundy/red heart print tie blouse (Bloomies sale)
> 
> Equipment Mulberry Asher cashmere tunic (Bloomies sale)
> 
> Rag + Bone Sliver leather lapel blazer (eBay find)!
> 
> Alice + Olivia Ried dress (love the back) - Bloomies sale
> 
> Valentino black patent/beige kitten heel (figured I'd get more use out of them!) Rockstuds!!
> 
> ^Leather jacket also from Bloomies sale - All Saints Belvedere!
> 
> Finally, I'm soo depressed bout the YSL name/design direction change... can't believe Arty rings, Tributes and Tribtoos will be no more!   Found these awesome Arty oval and dots rings at the outlet for $129 EACH!!



The Leather jacket from Bloomies is especially nice although it all is actually.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh you did good. I love that ring



Thank you!   I love em both! 




			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Aaah love everything! Especially this H&M dress!



Aww, thank you!!   I may need to wear it asap! 




			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> The Leather jacket from Bloomies is especially nice although it all is actually.



Thanks so much!!   My first All Saints leather jacket... def impressed!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> 
> H&M dress (love the print)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R - equipment black cashmere Asher tunic (Bloomies sale) + two cozy knits from Piperlime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had and returned the Alice + Olivia leather leggings... I dunno, felt like I wouldn't wear em enough to justify the price plus freaking out about spillage (being out), wear and tear, etc. Found these super cute faux leather leggings at H&M (cozy burgundy knit from there too)! Def will be carefree with these leggings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment burgundy/red heart print tie blouse (Bloomies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Mulberry Asher cashmere tunic (Bloomies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag + Bone Sliver leather lapel blazer (eBay find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice + Olivia Ried dress (love the back) - Bloomies sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino black patent/beige kitten heel (figured I'd get more use out of them!) Rockstuds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Leather jacket also from Bloomies sale - All Saints Belvedere!
> 
> Finally, I'm soo depressed bout the YSL name/design direction change... can't believe Arty rings, Tributes and Tribtoos will be no more!  Found these awesome Arty oval and dots rings at the outlet for $129 EACH!!


 Oh you got some great things!!  I love the Valentino kitten heels!!


----------



## Doglover1610

Brand new Zara blazer (my first!) from the Bay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221128757186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Champers21

These dresses are coming home with me
1st cream Alaia dress
2nd Alexander McQueen 
3rd Electric Blue Parco Rabanne


----------



## GrRoxy

Champers21 said:


> These dresses are coming home with me
> 1st cream Alaia dress
> 2nd Alexander McQueen
> 3rd Electric Blue Parco Rabanne



All dresses look great- my fav is Alaia but I have to say that I looove your phone case


----------



## Champers21

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> All dresses look great- my fav is Alaia but I have to say that I looove your phone case



Thank u GrRoxy!
Caught the dress craze from reading Stillys
Thread Alaia dresses are TDF!!
My tigger iPhone case? Grin! That's in hope that my DD will allow me to take her pics but sigh..... It didn't work


----------



## Louboufan

laurenychu said:


> passed up on the leopard cl sneakers a few years ago and regretted it ever since. had to snatch these up especially with the name change coming!



I love them!


----------



## laurenychu

Louboufan said:


> I love them!



thank you!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Went out this weekend and got a chair and a half Lay Z Boy sleeper to replace a well worn chaise.
> 
> Today arrived my Moschino navy with cream polka dot skirt



Cute skirt!! Love polka dots!



Christchrist said:


> Woohoo. Got my red WOC. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1895928



Very nice CC!!! Beautiful shade of red! 



mrl1005 said:


> Bought these Fendi pumps to wear for my cousin's wedding...but then I tried back on the gold aborinas. Love the Fendis, but CL has my heart (I included a pic of them too & in the bridesmaid dress, it's peacock :heat



Love the Fendi pumps---I have them in yellow snake. It's such a cute style and very comfortable! 



Champers21 said:


> Couldn't resist getting these 2 bling shoes n the orange zanotti



Wow, love all three pairs!!!! And you look fabulous in them!  Are the last pair Zanotti too??


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> Cute skirt!! Love polka dots!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice CC!!! Beautiful shade of red!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Fendi pumps---I have them in yellow snake. It's such a cute style and very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, love all three pairs!!!! And you look fabulous in them!  Are the last pair Zanotti too??



Thank you dbeth! They are sooo comfy!! I have to admit, I may have to purchase some more Fendi heels as my comfy heels. (but, CLs still have my heart)


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Cute skirt!! Love polka dots!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice CC!!! Beautiful shade of red!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Fendi pumps---I have them in yellow snake. It's such a cute style and very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, love all three pairs!!!! And you look fabulous in them! Are the last pair Zanotti too??


 Thanks dbeth!


----------



## beagly911

Champers21 said:


> These dresses are coming home with me
> 1st cream Alaia dress
> 2nd Alexander McQueen
> 3rd Electric Blue Parco Rabanne


 Oh they are all great Champers!  Where did you find the Alaia?  I love it!


----------



## Louboufan

Champers21 said:


> These dresses are coming home with me
> 1st cream Alaia dress
> 2nd Alexander McQueen
> 3rd Electric Blue Parco Rabanne



I love Alaia!


----------



## mrl1005

Just purchased these new Jimmy Choo boots from Saks. I must admit...its love.


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> Just purchased these new Jimmy Choo boots from Saks. I must admit...its love.



Love JC!!! Very nice--you look hot in them!


----------



## slyyls

I just bought a No Sacrifice purse organizer. It's a great purse insert called Le Mobile. The best part is that the interior is CL red!    I wish I knew how to post a photo.


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> Love JC!!! Very nice--you look hot in them!



Thanks dbeth!! They are soooooooooo comfy!! My mom goes "oh, these are low heels. I like these" (they are 100mm...lol. Is it sad that almost 4 inches is a low heel for me? haha )


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Just purchased these new Jimmy Choo boots from Saks. I must admit...its love.



Beautiful boots!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:
			
		

> Beautiful boots!



Thank you fumi!! They are so super soft and comfy!!


----------



## mrl1005

My new YSL navy peep toe pumps. But, don't worry ladies I have CL in transit purchases to share soon!! :yahoo;


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My new YSL navy peep toe pumps. But, don't worry ladies I have CL in transit purchases to share soon!! :yahoo;



Super cute! I almost got these in a nude color when they were on sale some months back. Congrats!


----------



## GrRoxy

mrl1005 said:


> My new YSL navy peep toe pumps. But, don't worry ladies I have CL in transit purchases to share soon!! :yahoo;



Ohh so beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My new YSL navy peep toe pumps. But, don't worry ladies I have CL in transit purchases to share soon!! :yahoo;



They are very pretty


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Super cute! I almost got these in a nude color when they were on sale some months back. Congrats!



I love these!! That makes sense why there are so many colors on the bay!!!




			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Ohh so beautiful



Thank you!!! And comfy!!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> They are very pretty



Thanks CC!!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Thanks dbeth!! They are soooooooooo comfy!! My mom goes "oh, these are low heels. I like these" (they are 100mm...lol. Is it sad that almost 4 inches is a low heel for me? haha )



Me too these days a 70mm are now flats. I love your JC boots they look great on you.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> My new YSL navy peep toe pumps. But, don't worry ladies I have CL in transit purchases to share soon!! :yahoo;



Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Me too these days a 70mm are now flats. I love your JC boots they look great on you.



Thank you!! So comfy I almost (key word is almost) don't mind spending retail for them!! Hehe it's so true...I look at 100mm. 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shoes.



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> My new YSL navy peep toe pumps. But, don't worry ladies I have CL in transit purchases to share soon!! :yahoo;



Those are hot!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are hot!!!



Thanks Lavender!! I def am a big fan of these!!


----------



## Champers21

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh they are all great Champers!  Where did you find the Alaia?  I love it!



Club 21


----------



## Champers21

Louboufan said:
			
		

> I love Alaia!



I'm loving Alaia too!!! Can't wait to get more!


----------



## Champers21

On a loubie dry spell 
So went on a watch spree. Mommy n DD watches


----------



## mrl1005

New Alice + Olivia dress


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> New Alice + Olivia dress



Purdy dress


----------



## Stina Lee

I allowed myself to "cheat" my ban and purchase these Jimmy Choo's. I don't own any strappy shoes at all (never been a fan of how they looked on me) but tried these on and fell in love... First strappy shoe and first metallic shoe!


----------



## mrl1005

Champers21 said:
			
		

> On a loubie dry spell
> So went on a watch spree. Mommy n DD watches



Love, love, love


----------



## Christchrist

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I allowed myself to "cheat" my ban and purchase these Jimmy Choo's. I don't own any strappy shoes at all (never been a fan of how they looked on me) but tried these on and fell in love... First strappy shoe and first metallic shoe!



Oooooo I love those. Mod shots


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I allowed myself to "cheat" my ban and purchase these Jimmy Choo's. I don't own any strappy shoes at all (never been a fan of how they looked on me) but tried these on and fell in love... First strappy shoe and first metallic shoe!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Purdy dress



Thanks CC!


----------



## Stina Lee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oooooo I love those. Mod shots



I'm wearing them to a charity event this evening and will post mod shots before I head out! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much! They are so comfortable!


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I'm wearing them to a charity event this evening and will post mod shots before I head out!
> 
> Thanks so much! They are so comfortable!



Big fan of JC!! I just bought JC boots, and they are sooooo comfy!!


----------



## Stina Lee

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Big fan of JC!! I just bought JC boots, and they are sooooo comfy!!



Ah! Which boots? I am lusting over a pair of JC black ankle boots. I love CL but its shocking how much more comfortable JC shoes are, even when trying on!


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:


> Ah! Which boots? I am lusting over a pair of JC black ankle boots. I love CL but its shocking how much more comfortable JC shoes are, even when trying on!


I bought the JC Major Boots in Black Nappa Leather from Saks in Short Hills. And so true!! I was trying to break in my LLs, and the JCs felt like slippers in comparison!


----------



## Stina Lee

Mod shots of my new Jimmy Choo's!


----------



## Stina Lee

Last one!


----------



## Christchrist

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Mod shots of my new Jimmy Choo's!



Hot! Love them


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:


> Last one!


LOVE these! They look awesome on you!! Love the nail polish color too!!


----------



## beagly911

Stina Lee said:


> I allowed myself to "cheat" my ban and purchase these Jimmy Choo's. I don't own any strappy shoes at all (never been a fan of how they looked on me) but tried these on and fell in love... First strappy shoe and first metallic shoe!


 Oh Stina they are so pretty!!  What a great first strappy, it is a classic!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, I really need to avoid TJMaxx...went in for two or three cami's and came out with much more...







The dress on the far left is a Nordstrom purchase, Vince Camuto, next is a short sleeved Anne Klein turtleneck sweater, below is a Dahlia houndstooth skirt.






The other half...haha  Tahari dress(you can hardly make out the black side panel but it is lovely), Ellen Tracy purple shell, Redskins throw for DH, washcloths for the kitchen, the three cami's I originally went in for and my kitchen UHG a 5 1/2 Qt LeCreuset casserole






Oh and the new L Z Boy chair and a half is behind them all!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Just purchased these new Jimmy Choo boots from Saks. I must admit...its love.



THose are lovely boots!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Stina Lee said:


> I allowed myself to "cheat" my ban and purchase these Jimmy Choo's. I don't own any strappy shoes at all (never been a fan of how they looked on me) but tried these on and fell in love... First strappy shoe and first metallic shoe!



Those are gorgeous! Model picks please!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I really need to avoid TJMaxx...went in for two or three cami's and came out with much more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress on the far left is a Nordstrom purchase, Vince Camuto, next is a short sleeved Anne Klein turtleneck sweater, below is a Dahlia houndstooth skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half...haha Tahari dress(you can hardly make out the black side panel but it is lovely), Ellen Tracy purple shell, Redskins throw for DH, washcloths for the kitchen, the three cami's I originally went in for and my kitchen UHG a 5 1/2 Qt LeCreuset casserole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the new L Z Boy chair and a half is behind them all!


 Love that skirt Beagly, can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> New Alice + Olivia dress


 This is a beautiful dress and it looks great on you.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> Mod shots of my new Jimmy Choo's!


 Look fabulous on you.


----------



## Stina Lee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hot! Love them



Thanks!!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> LOVE these! They look awesome on you!! Love the nail polish color too!!



Thank you!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh Stina they are so pretty!!  What a great first strappy, it is a classic!



 thanks!!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, I really need to avoid TJMaxx...went in for two or three cami's and came out with much more...
> 
> The dress on the far left is a Nordstrom purchase, Vince Camuto, next is a short sleeved Anne Klein turtleneck sweater, below is a Dahlia houndstooth skirt.
> 
> The other half...haha  Tahari dress(you can hardly make out the black side panel but it is lovely), Ellen Tracy purple shell, Redskins throw for DH, washcloths for the kitchen, the three cami's I originally went in for and my kitchen UHG a 5 1/2 Qt LeCreuset casserole
> 
> Oh and the new L Z Boy chair and a half is behind them all!



Great haul, Beagy! I love the houndstooth skirt and the Tahari dress! Excellent finds- I love TJMaxx!!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> This is a beautiful dress and it looks great on you.


 
Thank you meg!! It's such a nice and thick fabric too! I always love, love, love your style! (and your bathroom is simply gorgeous.)


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are lovely boots!


 
Thank you Lavender! They're sooooo comfy! Only down side to them was the price. I HATE paying retail price/full price for anything!


----------



## Stina Lee

mrl1005 said:


> Just purchased these new Jimmy Choo boots from Saks. I must admit...its love.



OMG - I just saw this now!!! THESE ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

I have news!!!!!  BIG NEWS!!! I finally FINALLY purchased my UHG today!! The bag of all bags in my eyes! After 12 YEARS of waiting, wanting, talking myself out of it, buying things similar to fill the void, buying "cheaper" designer labels to avoid shelling out all that money at once (when really I probably could have got 2 or more with what I purchased over the years!) but it's finally mine!!!!! In just a few days, a package will arrive at my door....a black and white box with a CHANEL label on the front....a white dust bag with a VINTAGE CHANEL FLAP IN LAMBSKIN LEATHER inside of it!! I am so happy I could cry!!! It's perfect - puffy leather, vintage but hardly ever used and looks MINT, with all of it's original papers, authenticity cards and pamphlets and now it's really mine! Of course, I had it authenticated before purchasing by the lovely ladies in the Chanel forum! If it wasn't for this forum teaching me the tips and tricks of scoring UHG's at great prices, I would probably still be dreaming and wishing for this bag. I can't wait to post pictures of it when it arrives! For now, here is a link to the video the seller sent me after I purchased the bag so I could see it in all of its glory beyond it's pictures!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56RT9rlh0yc&feature=plcp


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> OMG - I just saw this now!!! THESE ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!



Thanks so much Stina!!


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I have news!!!!!  BIG NEWS!!! I finally FINALLY purchased my UHG today!! The bag of all bags in my eyes! After 12 YEARS of waiting, wanting, talking myself out of it, buying things similar to fill the void, buying "cheaper" designer labels to avoid shelling out all that money at once (when really I probably could have got 2 or more with what I purchased over the years!) but it's finally mine!!!!! In just a few days, a package will arrive at my door....a black and white box with a CHANEL label on the front....a white dust bag with a VINTAGE CHANEL FLAP IN LAMBSKIN LEATHER inside of it!! I am so happy I could cry!!! It's perfect - puffy leather, vintage but hardly ever used and looks MINT, with all of it's original papers, authenticity cards and pamphlets and now it's really mine! Of course, I had it authenticated before purchasing by the lovely ladies in the Chanel forum! If it wasn't for this forum teaching me the tips and tricks of scoring UHG's at great prices, I would probably still be dreaming and wishing for this bag. I can't wait to post pictures of it when it arrives! For now, here is a link to the video the seller sent me after I purchased the bag so I could see it in all of its glory beyond it's pictures!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56RT9rlh0yc&feature=plcp



Omg!!! It's gorgeous!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Omg!!! It's gorgeous!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!



Thank you SO MUCH! I keep pinching myself to make sure it's real!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Stina Lee said:


> I have news!!!!!  BIG NEWS!!! I finally FINALLY purchased my UHG today!! The bag of all bags in my eyes! After 12 YEARS of waiting, wanting, talking myself out of it, buying things similar to fill the void, buying "cheaper" designer labels to avoid shelling out all that money at once (when really I probably could have got 2 or more with what I purchased over the years!) but it's finally mine!!!!! In just a few days, a package will arrive at my door....a black and white box with a CHANEL label on the front....a white dust bag with a VINTAGE CHANEL FLAP IN LAMBSKIN LEATHER inside of it!! I am so happy I could cry!!! It's perfect - puffy leather, vintage but hardly ever used and looks MINT, with all of it's original papers, authenticity cards and pamphlets and now it's really mine! Of course, I had it authenticated before purchasing by the lovely ladies in the Chanel forum! If it wasn't for this forum teaching me the tips and tricks of scoring UHG's at great prices, I would probably still be dreaming and wishing for this bag. I can't wait to post pictures of it when it arrives! For now, here is a link to the video the seller sent me after I purchased the bag so I could see it in all of its glory beyond it's pictures!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56RT9rlh0yc&feature=plcp




Congrats! The day I got my jumbo was a very happy one


----------



## wannaprada

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I have news!!!!!  BIG NEWS!!! I finally FINALLY purchased my UHG today!! The bag of all bags in my eyes! After 12 YEARS of waiting, wanting, talking myself out of it, buying things similar to fill the void, buying "cheaper" designer labels to avoid shelling out all that money at once (when really I probably could have got 2 or more with what I purchased over the years!) but it's finally mine!!!!! In just a few days, a package will arrive at my door....a black and white box with a CHANEL label on the front....a white dust bag with a VINTAGE CHANEL FLAP IN LAMBSKIN LEATHER inside of it!! I am so happy I could cry!!! It's perfect - puffy leather, vintage but hardly ever used and looks MINT, with all of it's original papers, authenticity cards and pamphlets and now it's really mine! Of course, I had it authenticated before purchasing by the lovely ladies in the Chanel forum! If it wasn't for this forum teaching me the tips and tricks of scoring UHG's at great prices, I would probably still be dreaming and wishing for this bag. I can't wait to post pictures of it when it arrives! For now, here is a link to the video the seller sent me after I purchased the bag so I could see it in all of its glory beyond it's pictures!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56RT9rlh0yc&feature=plcp



That is awesome, congrats!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you meg!! It's such a nice and thick fabric too! I always love, love, love your style! (and your bathroom is simply gorgeous.)


 Aww, thank you MRL. I am really happy with the way the bathroom renovation turned out. Well actually all my renovations. When we downsized 4 years ago the house we bought was a total fixer and we just finished the last of our renovations a year ago.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> I have news!!!!! BIG NEWS!!! I finally FINALLY purchased my UHG today!! The bag of all bags in my eyes! After 12 YEARS of waiting, wanting, talking myself out of it, buying things similar to fill the void, buying "cheaper" designer labels to avoid shelling out all that money at once (when really I probably could have got 2 or more with what I purchased over the years!) but it's finally mine!!!!! In just a few days, a package will arrive at my door....a black and white box with a CHANEL label on the front....a white dust bag with a VINTAGE CHANEL FLAP IN LAMBSKIN LEATHER inside of it!! I am so happy I could cry!!! It's perfect - puffy leather, vintage but hardly ever used and looks MINT, with all of it's original papers, authenticity cards and pamphlets and now it's really mine! Of course, I had it authenticated before purchasing by the lovely ladies in the Chanel forum! If it wasn't for this forum teaching me the tips and tricks of scoring UHG's at great prices, I would probably still be dreaming and wishing for this bag. I can't wait to post pictures of it when it arrives! For now, here is a link to the video the seller sent me after I purchased the bag so I could see it in all of its glory beyond it's pictures!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56RT9rlh0yc&feature=plcp


 Congratulations Stina Lee. I am so happy for you. It is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Stina Lee

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous! Model picks please!


 
I posted some mod pics of the JC's a few pages before this one! Check them out! So comfy! 



AEGIS said:


> Congrats! The day I got my jumbo was a very happy one


 
Oh!! a jumbo!!! One day!!  and Thank you - I am beyond excited!!!



wannaprada said:


> That is awesome, congrats!


 
THANK YOU!! 



megt10 said:


> Congratulations Stina Lee. I am so happy for you. It is a gorgeous bag.


 
Thanks, Meg! You're collection of shoes, clothing and handbags is TDF so this means alot coming from you!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you MRL. I am really happy with the way the bathroom renovation turned out. Well actually all my renovations. When we downsized 4 years ago the house we bought was a total fixer and we just finished the last of our renovations a year ago.


----------



## heida

Made a non-CL purchase today. Very very cheap shoes, but I figured since they come pretty close to being 120 cm, they were perfect for mastering the heel height and they also have a pretty tight toebox so that´s for getting used to as well The brand name is Qupid, if that tells you anything. They are pretty comfy and I like them on my feet  Pretty big gap between my inner arch and the inner side of them though, but that´s really not a problem for me anyways ! They are very close to being too small for me, but the vaseline trick made a very big difference ! Love the vaseline trick 

Hope the picture can be seen......

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576430_10151063457947105_1047050903_n.jpg


----------



## Stina Lee

heida said:


> Made a non-CL purchase today. Very very cheap shoes, but I figured since they come pretty close to being 120 cm, they were perfect for mastering the heel height and they also have a pretty tight toebox so that´s for getting used to as well The brand name is Qupid, if that tells you anything. They are pretty comfy and I like them on my feet  Pretty big gap between my inner arch and the inner side of them though, but that´s really not a problem for me anyways !
> 
> Hope the picture can be seen......
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576430_10151063457947105_1047050903_n.jpg


 
Those are so cute! I love the studs/spikes on the back!


----------



## heida

Stina Lee said:


> Those are so cute! I love the studs/spikes on the back!


I totally love them too !! One of the reasons I fell for them


----------



## dbeth

heida said:


> Made a non-CL purchase today. Very very cheap shoes, but I figured since they come pretty close to being 120 cm, they were perfect for mastering the heel height and they also have a pretty tight toebox so that´s for getting used to as well The brand name is Qupid, if that tells you anything. They are pretty comfy and I like them on my feet  Pretty big gap between my inner arch and the inner side of them though, but that´s really not a problem for me anyways ! They are very close to being too small for me, but the vaseline trick made a very big difference ! Love the vaseline trick
> 
> Hope the picture can be seen......
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576430_10151063457947105_1047050903_n.jpg



Love the studs on the back of the shoes! Gorgeous!



Stina Lee said:


> I allowed myself to "cheat" my ban and purchase these Jimmy Choo's. I don't own any strappy shoes at all (never been a fan of how they looked on me) but tried these on and fell in love... First strappy shoe and first metallic shoe!



I love JC shoes! One of my fav. designer brands. And they are so comfortable. They look great on you, congrats!



beagly911 said:


> Ok, I really need to avoid TJMaxx...went in for two or three cami's and came out with much more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress on the far left is a Nordstrom purchase, Vince Camuto, next is a short sleeved Anne Klein turtleneck sweater, below is a Dahlia houndstooth skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half...haha  Tahari dress(you can hardly make out the black side panel but it is lovely), Ellen Tracy purple shell, Redskins throw for DH, washcloths for the kitchen, the three cami's I originally went in for and my kitchen UHG a 5 1/2 Qt LeCreuset casserole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the new L Z Boy chair and a half is behind them all!



Great haul Beagley! Love the blue tones in that dress, gogeous.



mrl1005 said:


> My new YSL navy peep toe pumps. But, don't worry ladies I have CL in transit purchases to share soon!! :yahoo;



Omg. These are beyond gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> Love the studs on the back of the shoes! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I love JC shoes! One of my fav. designer brands. And they are so comfortable. They look great on you, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul Beagley! Love the blue tones in that dress, gogeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg. These are beyond gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## mrl1005

Okay....please pardon the unshaven legs. But, here is my HL dress. Outnet sale, great deal, more justification for non-work clothes..etc. but, here it is. 




That's the Outnet tag. (Just in case anyone was wondering if I grew a tail that wasnt fuzzy)


----------



## mrl1005

Here's a full body shot w Bella almost in the shot. I was trying to explain to my lovely mom how to use the iPhone camera. (This the frustrated look on my face). But I need your ladies opinions, does this make me looked like a stuffed sausage?


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Here's a full body shot w Bella almost in the shot. I was trying to explain to my lovely mom how to use the iPhone camera. (This the frustrated look on my face). But I need your ladies opinions, does this make me looked like a stuffed sausage?


 No you do not look like a stuffed sausage. The dress is a keeper. It looks fantastic on you.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> No you do not look like a stuffed sausage. The dress is a keeper. It looks fantastic on you.



Thanks Meg! It's so out of my realm as it is FITTED. I started to have some doubts!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> Here's a full body shot w Bella almost in the shot. I was trying to explain to my lovely mom how to use the iPhone camera. (This the frustrated look on my face). But I need your ladies opinions, does this make me looked like a stuffed sausage?



Heck no!!! You keep that dress, it looks great on you! I really really like the color against your skin tone and hair too. Looks great....plus some loubies and you have one killer outfit!


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Heck no!!! You keep that dress, it looks great on you! I really really like the color against your skin tone and hair too. Looks great....plus some loubies and you have one killer outfit!



Thanks Jess! And of course Loubies! They make every outfit better!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here's a full body shot w Bella almost in the shot. I was trying to explain to my lovely mom how to use the iPhone camera. (This the frustrated look on my face). But I need your ladies opinions, does this make me looked like a stuffed sausage?



No!!! You look great ! Even pissed lol


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> No!!! You look great ! Even pissed lol



Ha, yeah...I was a tad (or a lot) annoyed. I get in trouble for my facial expressions because I have no poker face! 

But thank you CC!!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Thanks Meg! It's so out of my realm as it is FITTED. I started to have some doubts!


I know what you mean. I bought one from Outnet last year. Here is a pic of mine. I too was unsure since it is way more fitted than I would normally wear.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I bought one from Outnet last year. Here is a pic of mine. I too was unsure since it is way more fitted than I would normally wear.



Oh my gosh. You look fab


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh. You look fab


 Thanks CC. I was really self conscious wearing it. I felt like my stomach was pooching.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I bought one from Outnet last year. Here is a pic of mine. I too was unsure since it is way more fitted than I would normally wear.


LOOOVVVEEE it!!! It looks amazing on you!!! (love the color too! )


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> LOOOVVVEEE it!!! It looks amazing on you!!! (love the color too! )


 Aww, thanks MRL that is how yours looks on you. We are always our own worst critics.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I bought one from Outnet last year. Here is a pic of mine. I too was unsure since it is way more fitted than I would normally wear.



Ohhhh HL, I love you so much!!  Fabulous Meg!! I remember this pic---you rock it well! 



mrl1005 said:


> Here's a full body shot w Bella almost in the shot. I was trying to explain to my lovely mom how to use the iPhone camera. (This the frustrated look on my face). But I need your ladies opinions, does this make me looked like a stuffed sausage?



No, you look fab in it! It accentuates your curves!!  Is this your first HL dress??  Because I have found that different styles look different on me. For example, the U tank style does nothing for my waist line.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. I bought one from Outnet last year. Here is a pic of mine. I too was unsure since it is way more fitted than I would normally wear.


Meg you look great.  I've never seen you have a fashion mishap


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Here's a full body shot w Bella almost in the shot. I was trying to explain to my lovely mom how to use the iPhone camera. (This the frustrated look on my face). But I need your ladies opinions, does this make me looked like a stuffed sausage?


 You definately DO NOT look like a stuffed sausage, you look fabulous!!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> Aww, thanks MRL that is how yours looks on you. We are always our own worst critics.






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Ohhhh HL, I love you so much!!  Fabulous Meg!! I remember this pic---you rock it well!
> 
> No, you look fab in it! It accentuates your curves!!  Is this your first HL dress??  Because I have found that different styles look different on me. For example, the U tank style does nothing for my waist line.






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> You definately DO NOT look like a stuffed sausage, you look fabulous!!



Thank you so much ladies!! I was really worried since its sooooo fitted.  You ladies all rock!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Ohhhh HL, I love you so much!!  Fabulous Meg!! I remember this pic---you rock it well!
> 
> 
> 
> No, you look fab in it! It accentuates your curves!!  Is this your first HL dress??  Because I have found that different styles look different on me. For example, the U tank style does nothing for my waist line.


Thanks Beth.


4Elegance said:


> Meg you look great.  I've never seen you have a fashion mishap



That is so kind of you to say. I have had plenty though.


----------



## wannaprada

In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?


 These are beautiful Wanna. I love the color and the snake skin.


----------



## Stina Lee

I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Stina Lee said:


> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!


 
congrats Stina, shes beautiful


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?



Not sure but it is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!


 OMG Stina Lee, I love it and it looks perfect on you. The bag is gorgeous and I am so happy that you were able to get it.


----------



## Stina Lee

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> congrats Stina, shes beautiful



Thank you!  




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> OMG Stina Lee, I love it and it looks perfect on you. The bag is gorgeous and I am so happy that you were able to get it.



Thanks, Meg!! I still can't believe I own it! The condition is like new which amazes me for a vintage piece. I'm so excited!!


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Meg!! I still can't believe I own it! The condition is like new which amazes me for a vintage piece. I'm so excited!!


 It does look new. What a find. I don't own any vintage Chanel but I have heard that the quality is so much better. If this is an indication then I would have to agree. Wear her in the best of health.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?


 They are beautiful wanna!


----------



## beagly911

Stina Lee said:


> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!


 Oh Stina Lee it is incredible!!  Congrats!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?


 
This color is mesmerizing!! Beautiful!!!



megt10 said:


> I know what you mean. I bought one from Outnet last year. Here is a pic of mine. I too was unsure since it is way more fitted than I would normally wear.



Meg, this dress, this belt is Beautiful!!!



Stina Lee said:


> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!



Stina, she is sooooo georgeous!!!!


----------



## JessieG

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!



Totally Gorge!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Stina Lee said:


> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!


I love your Chanel cross body!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?



WOW   That color is TDF!!!



Stina Lee said:


> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!



Beautiful!! Congrats on your 1st Chanel.


----------



## beagly911

Just picked up this Tahari ASL skirt on Rue La La tonight...can't wait to get and figure out how to style it!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?



Oooo these are lovely!!! I love the color!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!



Gorgeous Stina!!!! Congrats!!!! She is absolutely lovely!


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:
			
		

> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?



Just gorgeous! I just got my first pair (well first 2 pairs) of BB's. A patent fluro blue and orange...love yours tho..


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are beautiful Wanna. I love the color and the snake skin.



Thanks Megt!




			
				Stina Lee said:
			
		

> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!



Love, love, love that bag! Congrats!




			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> Not sure but it is gorgeous.



Thanks Louboufan!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are beautiful wanna!



Thanks Beagly!




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> This color is mesmerizing!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> Meg, this dress, this belt is Beautiful!!!
> 
> Stina, she is sooooo georgeous!!!!



Thanks Miz!




			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> WOW   That color is TDF!!!
> 
> Beautiful!! Congrats on your 1st Chanel.



Thanks Dbeth!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Just picked up this Tahari ASL skirt on Rue La La tonight...can't wait to get and figure out how to style it!



What a pretty color! Can't wait for mod pics!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Oooo these are lovely!!! I love the color!!!!



Thanks Mrl!




			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Just gorgeous! I just got my first pair (well first 2 pairs) of BB's. A patent fluro blue and orange...love yours tho..



Thanks Jessie! I love my Manolo's! They are so comfortable and classic!


----------



## wannaprada

Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).


 What great buys wanna!


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).



Wow. Both nice. Even better price! Crazy..


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Just picked up this Tahari ASL skirt on Rue La La tonight...can't wait to get and figure out how to style it!


 This is going to look great on you Beagly. It is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).


 Love them. The MB are so sexy and the BA are such great love colors, love them both and such a good deal


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> This is going to look great on you Beagly. It is so pretty.


 Thanks meg, trying to find a nice simple top to pair with it as the skirt will be the star!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).


 
Love the MBs!  In fact, I was debating on purchasing a pair myself.  How did you size them?  Do they fit like the BB?

Regarding the BAs... the color blocking is very cool.  In fact, a fabulous tPFer strassed this same pair and they turned out AMAZEBALLS!  Here is the link >> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-330.html#post21936716


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> What great buys wanna!



Thanks Beagly!




			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Wow. Both nice. Even better price! Crazy..



I know! Thanks.




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love them. The MB are so sexy and the BA are such great love colors, love them both and such a good deal



Thanks Megt!




			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> Love the MBs!  In fact, I was debating on purchasing a pair myself.  How did you size them?  Do they fit like the BB?
> 
> Regarding the BAs... the color blocking is very cool.  In fact, a fabulous tPFer strassed this same pair and they turned out AMAZEBALLS!  Here is the link >> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141-330.html#post21936716



Thanks Rock Girl and yes, I sized the same in these as I do with the BB. And thanks for sharing that link! I think I'm going to reach out to her to see where she got her crystals from so I can do something similar!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).


 

Soooo Sexay!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

megt10 said:


> It does look new. What a find. I don't own any vintage Chanel but I have heard that the quality is so much better. If this is an indication then I would have to agree. Wear her in the best of health.



Oh, I will! I don't have a newer Chanel to compare quality but I have heard about vintage standing the test of time. This bag certainly makes me believe it. The previous owner is a TPF member and you know how we are with our bags (and shoes!)!! I will continue to baby her just as her first owner did! 



beagly911 said:


> Oh Stina Lee it is incredible!!  Congrats!



Thank you so much, beagly. I still cant stop smiling! 



mizcolon73 said:


> This color is mesmerizing!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, this dress, this belt is Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stina, she is sooooo georgeous!!!!



Thank you so much!!!



JessieG said:


> Totally Gorge!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your Chanel cross body!





dbeth said:


> WOW   That color is TDF!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! Congrats on your 1st Chanel.






mrl1005 said:


> Gorgeous Stina!!!! Congrats!!!! She is absolutely lovely!





wannaprada said:


> Thanks Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love that bag! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Louboufan!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Miz!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dbeth!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty color! Can't wait for mod pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrl!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jessie! I love my Manolo's! They are so comfortable and classic!




Thank you everyone for the sweet comments!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).


LOVE them both!!! Great job on the price too!!!


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Soooo Sexay!!!






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> LOVE them both!!! Great job on the price too!!!



Thanks you two!


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats! It's gorgeous!





Stina Lee said:


> I first started dreaming about owning a Chanel flap when I was 15 years old. At that time, $1500 seemed like way too much money to ever spend on a purse so I never bought one and drooled over every flap I've seen since. Fast forward 12 years later, an introduction to purse forum, and an awesome TPF member looking to resell her flap and here I am!! Here she is!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Picked up some great LV bags today


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:


> Picked up some great LV bags today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921011



Gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Congratulations!!



Thanks noonoo


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Picked up some great LV bags today



Gorgeous!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Picked up some great LV bags today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921011


 Love them CC.


----------



## megt10

I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!


Thanks Maria 



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love them CC.


Thank you. I'm pretty excited



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.



They are very pretty. They may stain your feet. I tried them and within minutes I had black lines lol. I still love them though


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:
			
		

> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.



That is too funny...what a SA!!


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.



Lovely Meg.  That's one great SA


----------



## 4Elegance

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Picked up some great LV bags today



Both are lovely.  Great purchases as usual


----------



## Christchrist

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Both are lovely.  Great purchases as usual



Thank you 4E


----------



## Stina Lee

Jönathan;23146814 said:
			
		

> Congrats! It's gorgeous!



Thanks, Jon!!! 
Cant wait for you to reveal those JC's!!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.


oooo pretty, pretty!!! =)


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Thanks Maria
> 
> Thank you. I'm pretty excited
> 
> 
> They are very pretty. They may stain your feet. I tried them and within minutes I had black lines lol. I still love them though





JessieG said:


> That is too funny...what a SA!!





4Elegance said:


> Lovely Meg.  That's one great SA





mrl1005 said:


> oooo pretty, pretty!!! =)


Thanks ladies, thanks CC for the heads up. I will try them on carpet for a few minutes. If they stain my feet they will be going back. I have 1 pair of shoes that do that and I hardly ever wear them because of it and at least those are closed toe shoes. Can't imagine sandals that stain your feet.


----------



## malecka

wannaprada said:


> In addition to a couple pairs of CLs, yesterday during the NYC CL meetup, I also picked up these beauties: Manolo Blahnik snakeskin BB. This is my fourth BB, 1st in snakeskin. Not sure which snake it is, though? Any ideal?


 
Wooow, BBs are on my next-2-buy list but these are special!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Picked up some great LV bags today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921011


 Gorgeous bags CC!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.


 Oh wow meg, your SA was right they do need to come live at your house!  They are beautiful, I can't wait to see how you pair them!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Picked up some great LV bags today
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy! Love those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malecka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooow, BBs are on my next-2-buy list but these are special!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I absolutely love BBs!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Oh wow meg, your SA was right they do need to come live at your house! They are beautiful, I can't wait to see how you pair them!


 Thanks Beagly, my SA was gushing over them, lol. He usually reserves gushing for Chanel.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?


----------



## malecka

Lavenderduckiez said:


> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?


 I, personally, love this color, it's bold and when paired with neutral or non-colors, it will look great!


----------



## 4Elegance

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?



Love this color.  Do you have modeling pics?


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?


 I love this color! Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?


 I love the color and can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## mizcolon73

Lavenderduckiez said:


> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?


 

Absolutely beautiful color... cant wait to see it on!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?



I'm in love with it


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?



Love the color!!! (I just purchased my first a couple weeks ago!)


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> After many many months of deciding if I should get it, I finally decided to purchase my very first Hever Leger dress. These dresses are super skin tight and wrap you like body suit. What do you think about the color?



Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> Absolutely beautiful color... cant wait to see it on!!!



Thanks girl! Will post mod pictures!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> I love the color and can't wait to see it on you!



Thanks girl! I'm still debating what kind of heels to pair it with. I will post mod pics soon.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I love this color! Can't wait to see it on you.



Thanks Meg! I'm debating if I should pair it with my nude very prive it my black patent dafs. I'm not sure =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

malecka said:


> I, personally, love this color, it's bold and when paired with neutral or non-colors, it will look great!



Thanks girl! I'm taking your advice!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks Meg! I'm debating if I should pair it with my nude very prive it my black patent dafs. I'm not sure =)


I am thinking the VP. the dafs might compete with the dress.


----------



## malecka

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks girl! I'm taking your advice!


 Thank you!


----------



## Brooke0502

So I've been on a shopping ban but couldn't resist!

I got this Hervé Léger dress! & I hope it fits!! I might be doing some extra work outs! 












& this Markus Lupfer sweater!


----------



## texas87

Brooke0502 said:


> So I've been on a shopping ban but couldn't resist!
> 
> I got this Hervé Léger dress! & I hope it fits!! I might be doing some extra work outs!
> 
> 
> & this Markus Lupfer sweater!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924698
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924699



OO sexy dress, mod pics


----------



## Brooke0502

texas87 said:
			
		

> OO sexy dress, mod pics



As soon as I get it in! I'm going to be at the gym every night trying to get fit for this bad boy!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I am thinking the VP. the dafs might compete with the dress.



Thanks Meg!


----------



## mrl1005

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> So I've been on a shopping ban but couldn't resist!
> 
> I got this Hervé Léger dress! & I hope it fits!! I might be doing some extra work outs!
> 
> & this Markus Lupfer sweater!



Brooke I'm sure it will look awesome!! They really do pull in the waist and accentuate curves! I bought my first about a week ago!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brooke0502 said:


> So I've been on a shopping ban but couldn't resist!
> 
> I got this Hervé Léger dress! & I hope it fits!! I might be doing some extra work outs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924694
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924695
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924696
> 
> 
> 
> & this Markus Lupfer sweater!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924698
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924699



Very nice! I love the red!!! What kind of heels are you pairing them with?


----------



## Brooke0502

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Brooke I'm sure it will look awesome!! They really do pull in the waist and accentuate curves! I bought my first about a week ago!



Well good because girl I NEED some pulling in!! If the dress doesn't cut it on its own, Ill have to slip some Spanx on to help it along!


----------



## Brooke0502

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very nice! I love the red!!! What kind of heels are you pairing them with?



I'm not sure? Ideas! I was thinking my black sky high patient CLs BUT that's such a typical pairing choice for me!


----------



## megt10

Brooke0502 said:


> So I've been on a shopping ban but couldn't resist!
> 
> I got this Hervé Léger dress! & I hope it fits!! I might be doing some extra work outs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924694
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924695
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924696
> 
> 
> 
> & this Markus Lupfer sweater!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924698
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924699


 That dress is so beautiful. You must post pics. Anything that inspires me to do some extra workouts is more than worth the price!


----------



## Brooke0502

megt10 said:
			
		

> That dress is so beautiful. You must post pics. Anything that inspires me to do some extra workouts is more than worth the price!



Hahah isn't that the truth!! I am the same way!!


----------



## Brooke0502

Add this top!


Rag & Bone


----------



## mrl1005

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Well good because girl I NEED some pulling in!! If the dress doesn't cut it on its own, Ill have to slip some Spanx on to help it along!



Oh shush! I'm sure you look more than beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> Did a little outlet shopping and came across some good deals! In addition to a Theory dress and pants which, together, were under $200 ( I'll post a pic in the outfit thread later), I found these two great pairs of shoes which, together, cost only $300!  Manolo Blahnik Mallinspec and B. Brian Atwood BFFONTANE (at least that's what it states on the box).



Love those vibrant BA wanna!! So pretty! And what a steal.



Christchrist said:


> Picked up some great LV bags today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921011



Congrats CC! The red is gorgeoussssss!!!! 



megt10 said:


> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.



Beautiful Meg! I have been into chains lately----love anything with it. Bags & shoes. In fact, I would love a pair of Chanel wedges.



beagly911 said:


> Just picked up this Tahari ASL skirt on Rue La La tonight...can't wait to get and figure out how to style it!



Love!!!!! You will look great in it Beagley!


----------



## dbeth

I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time. 
I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.


Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Love those vibrant BA wanna!! So pretty! And what a steal.
> 
> Congrats CC! The red is gorgeoussssss!!!!
> 
> Beautiful Meg! I have been into chains lately----love anything with it. Bags & shoes. In fact, I would love a pair of Chanel wedges.
> 
> Love!!!!! You will look great in it Beagley!






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap



Thanks dbeth. I just love your new addition


----------



## mizcolon73

dbeth said:


> I bought my first Chanel!!!!! And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap


 

Simply Devine...........................................


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thanks mrl! 



Christchrist said:


> Thanks dbeth. I just love your new addition



Thanks CC--so excited to have my first one! 



mizcolon73 said:


> Simply Devine...........................................



Thank you mizcolon!


----------



## Brooke0502

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Oh shush! I'm sure you look more than beautiful!



You are to sweet! Thank you!!


----------



## Brooke0502

dbeth said:
			
		

> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap



Drooling!!  this!! Congrats


----------



## mizcolon73

Got my python monogrammed iPhone case today!





Picked up a awesome deal at my local TJMaxx...
A Rebecca Minkoff Sweetie


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Got my python monogrammed iPhone case today!
> 
> Picked up a awesome deal at my local TJMaxx...
> A Rebecca Minkoff Sweetie



I need that bag! Super cute!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> I need that bag! Super cute!



What's funny Wanna is I saw it yesterday and carried it around the store, then decided I didn't need it and put it back.. Got home and had dreams about it!!! Went and early voted this morning then broke my neck to get to the store all while hoping it was still there!!


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap



Congrats! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> I am being sent these shoes. I got a text from my favorite SA yesterday and he said that they wanted to come and live at my house. I had to agree especially since they were 1,400 marked down to 554.90 They are the Dior Chain Platform.



They arrived today and they are keepers. The chains on them sparkle even in low light. I mentioned to DH what CC said about the shoes leaving black on her feet. His response was priceless, he said well then wash your feet because those are hot you must keep them.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Love those vibrant BA wanna!! So pretty! And what a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats CC! The red is gorgeoussssss!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Meg! I have been into chains lately----love anything with it. Bags & shoes. In fact, I would love a pair of Chanel wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> Love!!!!! You will look great in it Beagley!


Thanks Beth, they arrived tonight and they are gorgeous. DH totally loved them.


dbeth said:


> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap


Oh she is gorgeous Beth. Congratulations. I know you are going to love this bag.


----------



## megt10

mizcolon73 said:


> Got my python monogrammed iPhone case today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a awesome deal at my local TJMaxx...
> A Rebecca Minkoff Sweetie



These are both adorable.


----------



## PollyGal

A little pink for a grey day!!


----------



## wannaprada

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> So I've been on a shopping ban but couldn't resist!
> 
> I got this Hervé Léger dress! & I hope it fits!! I might be doing some extra work outs!
> 
> & this Markus Lupfer sweater!






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap






			
				PollyGal said:
			
		

> A little pink for a grey day!!



Great buys ladies and I so need a Chanel bag in my life! Love it Dbeth!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap



It's beautiful! Congrats! I still need to get my first Chanel, but I keep blowing money on shoes


----------



## fumi

PollyGal said:


> A little pink for a grey day!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1926448



The bag and sunglasses are super cute!!


----------



## PollyGal

New McQ wallet


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> They arrived today and they are keepers. The chains on them sparkle even in low light. I mentioned to DH what CC said about the shoes leaving black on her feet. His response was priceless, he said well then wash your feet because those are hot you must keep them.



Lol haha they are hot


----------



## dbeth

Brooke0502 said:


> Drooling!!  this!! Congrats



Thank you Brooke 



mizcolon73 said:


> Got my python monogrammed iPhone case today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a awesome deal at my local TJMaxx...
> A Rebecca Minkoff Sweetie



Purple, python & studs!!!   LOVE it all!! 



martinaa said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous bag!



Thanks martinaa ! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, they arrived tonight and they are gorgeous. DH totally loved them.
> 
> Oh she is gorgeous Beth. Congratulations. I know you are going to love this bag.



Thanks Meg, I do!! 



PollyGal said:


> A little pink for a grey day!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1926448



These are sooooo cute!! 



wannaprada said:


> Great buys ladies and I so need a Chanel bag in my life! Love it Dbeth!



Thanks Wanna! I had to stop buying shoes to fund this baby. 



fumi said:


> It's beautiful! Congrats! I still need to get my first Chanel, but I keep blowing money on shoes



thanks fumi! Lol, was just telling wannaprada that I had to stop buying shoes to fund this bag.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> I bought my first Chanel!!!!!  And it will probably be my only one for a long time.
> I totally love it, the color is so gorgeous, especially in the sunlight. It gives off a slight sparkle.
> 
> 
> Chanel 09A Metallic Grey Maxi Flap


Congrats!!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Lol haha they are hot


 Yeah, they are great. They did leave a little piece of black whatever it is on my feet but not so much as to make me not want to keep them. Especially with DH's reaction to them .


----------



## GrRoxy

PollyGal said:


> A little pink for a grey day!!
> 
> Omg so cute!
> View attachment 1926448



Omg so cute! 



PollyGal said:


> New McQ wallet
> 
> View attachment 1926464



Nice wallet, I once got necklace from Marc Jacobs with razor and it definitely caught attention


----------



## PollyGal

Thank you!!


----------



## Brooke0502

Got this dress off eBay and she never got back to me about it with extra pics so this better be authentic otherwise Ill be fighting for my $ back!


----------



## skislope15

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Got this dress off eBay and she never got back to me about it with extra pics so this better be authentic otherwise Ill be fighting for my $ back!



I looked at this auction too wasn't it under $100? I remember passing because I doubted the authenticity, hopefully it ends up being real and you got a deal on it


----------



## Brooke0502

skislope15 said:
			
		

> I looked at this auction too wasn't it under $100? I remember passing because I doubted the authenticity, hopefully it ends up being real and you got a deal on it



If its not I will be getting my $ back! Ill fight tooth & nail! Ill have it authenticated via a HL website. I know under $100 seems kind of like wait a min but hopefully your right!


----------



## Dianabanana12

My first Chanel  Ebay find already had authenticated on TPF woo hoo

I love her


----------



## GrRoxy

Dianabanana12 said:


> My first Chanel  Ebay find already had authenticated on TPF woo hoo
> 
> I love her



Congrats!!


----------



## mrl1005

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> My first Chanel  Ebay find already had authenticated on TPF woo hoo
> 
> I love her



Congrats!!! She's gorgy!!!!


----------



## megt10

Dianabanana12 said:


> My first Chanel  Ebay find already had authenticated on TPF woo hoo
> 
> I love her


 Beautiful bag Diana, congratulations.


----------



## Brooke0502

skislope15 said:
			
		

> I looked at this auction too wasn't it under $100? I remember passing because I doubted the authenticity, hopefully it ends up being real and you got a deal on it



So funny story! The person said they were not able to get home due to weather conditions (not the funny part but I don't really believe them now)  so they said I can refund you and I said no if its real I want it if its authentic, if not I want my $ back, and they never got back to me but set the item to sent with a tracking number, now today I get a inbox on eBay telling me they were going to just refund it bc they were sure if it was real or not they were told it was but not for sure so they are refunding me! LORD!!! Why do people try to sell fakes! If its an honest mistake that's one thing but not answering any of my questions or avoiding them is a red flag!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> Got my python monogrammed iPhone case today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a awesome deal at my local TJMaxx...
> A Rebecca Minkoff Sweetie



That is a gorgeous bag! I want one that too!


----------



## mizcolon73

Lavenderduckiez said:


> That is a gorgeous bag! I want one that too!



Thank you sooo much!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Dianabanana12

Okay I just posted the mini chanel I bought. But I have been bad, 2 in a week.... I got this for a ridiculous STEAL. The steal was almost too good to be true, but to my relief, it has been authenticated woo hoo!!!! 

My new baby  and not the greatest shot, but the two together


----------



## mrl1005

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Okay I just posted the mini chanel I bought. But I have been bad, 2 in a week.... I got this for a ridiculous STEAL. The steal was almost too good to be true, but to my relief, it has been authenticated woo hoo!!!!
> 
> My new baby  and not the greatest shot, but the two together



They are both lovely!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dianabanana12

mrl1005 said:


> They are both lovely!!! Congrats!!!!



Thank you


----------



## megt10

Dianabanana12 said:


> Okay I just posted the mini chanel I bought. But I have been bad, 2 in a week.... I got this for a ridiculous STEAL. The steal was almost too good to be true, but to my relief, it has been authenticated woo hoo!!!!
> 
> My new baby  and not the greatest shot, but the two together


 Congrats Diana, they are so pretty.


----------



## Dianabanana12

megt10 said:


> Congrats Diana, they are so pretty.





Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Finally here are pics of my Dior Chain sandals. They were originally 1,400. I got them for 550.00 thanks to my favorite SA.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Finally here are pics of my Dior Chain sandals. They were originally 1,400. I got them for 550.00 thanks to my favorite SA.



I love them meg! I totally want a pair


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Dianabanana12 said:


> Okay I just posted the mini chanel I bought. But I have been bad, 2 in a week.... I got this for a ridiculous STEAL. The steal was almost too good to be true, but to my relief, it has been authenticated woo hoo!!!!
> 
> My new baby  and not the greatest shot, but the two together



Absolutely beautiful and timeless! Is it gonna look really good with your most funnest and most fabulous shoes ever?! 



megt10 said:


> Finally here are pics of my Dior Chain sandals. They were originally 1,400. I got them for 550.00 thanks to my favorite SA.



OMG, I love these.  They are so classy yet with just enough of an edge, gorgeous!! And what a great price, nice job!


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> Absolutely beautiful and timeless! Is it gonna look really good with your most funnest and most fabulous shoes ever?!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I love these. They are so classy yet with just enough of an edge, gorgeous!! And what a great price, nice job!


 Thanks Jess. Yeah, I have a great SA who knows my style and keeps an eye out for good deals for me. He is located in Chicago so a lot of things go on sale early there that work almost year round in Calif.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I love them meg! I totally want a pair


 Aww, CC you tried them on and didn't get them. Of course if they were full price I wouldn't have either. Oh btw after the first few minutes of wear no more of the black stuff came off on my feet.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

This is just an Instagram snapshot since TPF app won't let me upload the original photo 

But this is my newest winter addition!!!  I don't have many winter appropriate shoes, so I'm so excited to wear these!

   my first ever pair of YSL Tribtoos (shearling bootie)!!!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> Thanks Jess. Yeah, I have a great SA who knows my style and keeps an eye out for good deals for me. He is located in Chicago so a lot of things go on sale early there that work almost year round in Calif.



They do have such good deals in Chicago don't they? My family and I always go there as a Christmas vacation and all we do is shop, they have the best sales!


----------



## dbeth

Sincerelycass11 said:


> This is just an Instagram snapshot since TPF app won't let me upload the original photo
> 
> But this is my newest winter addition!!!  I don't have many winter appropriate shoes, so I'm so excited to wear these!
> 
> my first ever pair of YSL Tribtoos (shearling bootie)!!!!!



Congrats!! I am still on the hunt for some YSL shoes, preferably Tribtoo. But these look like a lot of fun to wear!!




megt10 said:


> Finally here are pics of my Dior Chain sandals. They were originally 1,400. I got them for 550.00 thanks to my favorite SA.



Oh my Meg!! Those are stunning!!!   Are these different from the ones you got a few weeks ago?



Brooke0502 said:


> Got this dress off eBay and she never got back to me about it with extra pics so this better be authentic otherwise Ill be fighting for my $ back!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929537
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929538



Gorgeous, love HL!



Dianabanana12 said:


> Okay I just posted the mini chanel I bought. But I have been bad, 2 in a week.... I got this for a ridiculous STEAL. The steal was almost too good to be true, but to my relief, it has been authenticated woo hoo!!!!
> 
> My new baby  and not the greatest shot, but the two together



You know my fav!!!!   Once again, beautiful!


----------



## Dianabanana12

jess10141 said:


> Absolutely beautiful and timeless! Is it gonna look really good with your most funnest and most fabulous shoes ever?!
> 
> 
> OMG, I love these.  They are so classy yet with just enough of an edge, gorgeous!! And what a great price, nice job!



lol maybe!!! Its the funnest shoe ever, might need something brighter than the black chanel! lol . I bought another one today :shame: mini flap caviar black with silver hardware


----------



## Dianabanana12

Ive been bad  3 in almost a week. Oh my.... 

Its caviar though, the other 2 were lamb so its different you see lol

PS its small but not as small as it looks in this pic. Ill take more pics when i get it... heres lauren conrad wearing it


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Ive been bad  3 in almost a week. Oh my....
> 
> Its caviar though, the other 2 were lamb so its different you see lol



Gorgeoussssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessluvlv

Do any of you wonderful CL lovers own Gucci pumps? And if so are they true to size?


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Aww, CC you tried them on and didn't get them. Of course if they were full price I wouldn't have either. Oh btw after the first few minutes of wear no more of the black stuff came off on my feet.



Crap. Now I really want them


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Finally here are pics of my Dior Chain sandals. They were originally 1,400. I got them for 550.00 thanks to my favorite SA.





i absolutely love these.  were there any other pairs left?


----------



## nillacobain

jessluvlv said:


> Do any of you wonderful CL lovers own Gucci pumps? And if so are they true to size?



TTS for me.


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> This is just an Instagram snapshot since TPF app won't let me upload the original photo
> 
> But this is my newest winter addition!!!  I don't have many winter appropriate shoes, so I'm so excited to wear these!
> 
> my first ever pair of YSL Tribtoos (shearling bootie)!!!!!


 Those are so cute, love them.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Congrats!! I am still on the hunt for some YSL shoes, preferably Tribtoo. But these look like a lot of fun to wear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Meg!! Those are stunning!!!  Are these different from the ones you got a few weeks ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, love HL!
> 
> 
> 
> You know my fav!!!!  Once again, beautiful!


These are the same ones but my own pics not from my SA. 


Dianabanana12 said:


> Ive been bad  3 in almost a week. Oh my....
> 
> Its caviar though, the other 2 were lamb so its different you see lol
> 
> PS its small but not as small as it looks in this pic. Ill take more pics when i get it... heres lauren conrad wearing it


 You have been bad . Congrats on another gorgeous bag.


Christchrist said:


> Crap. Now I really want them


 Aww CC I will keep my eye out for you. What size are you?


AEGIS said:


> i absolutely love these. were there any other pairs left?


 Thanks Aegis, I don't think there were any left. I got these from my SA at Nordstrom who is in Chicago. I never saw them until he sent a pic saying they were on clearence and there was one left in my size and that it wanted to come live at my house. I will keep my eye out for you too. What size do you need. They run tts.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are the same ones but my own pics not from my SA.
> 
> You have been bad . Congrats on another gorgeous bag.
> 
> Aww CC I will keep my eye out for you. What size are you?
> 
> Thanks Aegis, I don't think there were any left. I got these from my SA at Nordstrom who is in Chicago. I never saw them until he sent a pic saying they were on clearence and there was one left in my size and that it wanted to come live at my house. I will keep my eye out for you too. What size do you need. They run tts.



39- 39.5 . Thank you meg


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> These are the same ones but my own pics not from my SA.
> 
> You have been bad . Congrats on another gorgeous bag.
> 
> Aww CC I will keep my eye out for you. What size are you?
> 
> Thanks Aegis, I don't think there were any left. I got these from my SA at Nordstrom who is in Chicago. I never saw them until he sent a pic saying they were on clearence and there was one left in my size and that it wanted to come live at my house. I will keep my eye out for you too. What size do you need. They run tts.



thanks Meg! I would need a 39.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> 39- 39.5 . Thank you meg





AEGIS said:


> thanks Meg! I would need a 39.



Ok, I will have my SA do a search and see if he can find either size.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dianabanana12 said:


> Okay I just posted the mini chanel I bought. But I have been bad, 2 in a week.... I got this for a ridiculous STEAL. The steal was almost too good to be true, but to my relief, it has been authenticated woo hoo!!!!
> 
> My new baby  and not the greatest shot, but the two together



They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dianabanana12 said:


> Ive been bad  3 in almost a week. Oh my....
> 
> Its caviar though, the other 2 were lamb so its different you see lol
> 
> PS its small but not as small as it looks in this pic. Ill take more pics when i get it... heres lauren conrad wearing it



Your so lucky to find 3 in a week! Congrats!


----------



## jessluvlv

Just got them today!


----------



## mrl1005

New TB boots from the Bloomingdales sale. (And they fit my calves!  )


----------



## MsLVinDC

May I join the fun?!


----------



## Christchrist

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> May I join the fun?!



LV flats!!! So comfy


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

MsLVinDC said:


> May I join the fun?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941130



Beautiful! Do you find the flats comfortable,


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Dianabanana12 said:


> Ive been bad  3 in almost a week. Oh my....
> 
> Its caviar though, the other 2 were lamb so its different you see lol
> 
> PS its small but not as small as it looks in this pic. Ill take more pics when i get it... heres lauren conrad wearing it



What is this style called and what is the size? I saw the pic of lauren on chanel forums and have been obsessing since. Soo pretty


----------



## Dianabanana12

LVobsessedNYC said:


> What is this style called and what is the size? I saw the pic of lauren on chanel forums and have been obsessing since. Soo pretty



I think its just called Chanel mini caviar flap? :/ but im still learning lolol


----------



## MsLVinDC

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Beautiful! Do you find the flats comfortable,



Extremely. I literally wear one of the two every day. I know they will have to be resoled in a year because I wear them to death!


----------



## MsLVinDC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> LV flats!!! So comfy



Yep!  Which ones do you have??


----------



## megt10

I took advantage of the NM Gift card event and ordered a pair of Valentino sandals a Balenciaga small crossbody bag and a cute cashmere sweater. Will receive the 400.00 GC right before my B-day .


----------



## wannaprada

What awesome purchases everyone! Loving the Lv flats!  

My daughter was in need of a new coat, so I got her this cute puffy coat from Jcrew. And while on the site I picked up an outfit for myself (striped peplum top with navy wool cafe capri pants) to go with my FIRST CHANEL BAG that's on it's way to me!!  Super excited! Oh, and it's Dianabanana12's fault!


----------



## LVoepink

MsLVinDC said:


> May I join the fun?!



I have the Elba / Lovely LV Flats and they are my most comfy pairs! Great choice!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Dianabanana12 said:


> I think its just called Chanel mini caviar flap? :/ but im still learning lolol



Oh thanks!! How are you finding the quality on yours?  Ive yet to visit the store.  Im afraid if i go that will be the official start of the obsession


----------



## Nolia

*My first TB purchase!! Classic Reva flats, black with gold medallion~*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> My first TB purchase!! Classic Reva flats, black with gold medallion~



How do they feel? I was thinking about getting a pair. I love them


----------



## Christchrist

Rene Caovilla 

I just had to do it


----------



## mrl1005

Nolia said:
			
		

> My first TB purchase!! Classic Reva flats, black with gold medallion~



Love them!! I have these in silver.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> How do they feel? I was thinking about getting a pair. I love them





Christchrist said:


> Rene Caovilla
> 
> I just had to do it
> 
> View attachment 1942067



I haven't worn them enough to tell if they are as comfortable as so many people say, but they don't hurt just trying them on.

Any mod pics of the Rene Caovilla?



mrl1005 said:


> Love them!! I have these in silver.



How do you find them comfort-wise? Did they have to break in?


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> I haven't worn them enough to tell if they are as comfortable as so many people say, but they don't hurt just trying them on.
> 
> Any mod pics of the Rene Caovilla?
> 
> How do you find them comfort-wise? Did they have to break in?



The Caovilla were just ordered. They should ship nov 22. They are a preorder


----------



## Sincerelycass11

wannaprada said:
			
		

> What awesome purchases everyone! Loving the Lv flats!
> 
> My daughter was in need of a new coat, so I got her this cute puffy coat from Jcrew. And while on the site I picked up an outfit for myself (striped peplum top with navy wool cafe capri pants) to go with my FIRST CHANEL BAG that's on it's way to me!!  Super excited! Oh, and it's Dianabanana12's fault!



How sweet! Your daughter will look so cute!


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> Rene Caovilla
> 
> I just had to do it
> 
> View attachment 1942067



Gorgeous! Mod pics?


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Mod pics?



They ship nov 22. As soon as they arrive ill mod


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> They ship nov 22. As soon as they arrive ill mod



Yay!


----------



## AEGIS

mrl1005 said:


> New TB boots from the Bloomingdales sale. (And they fit my calves!  )





I've been considering these boots.  How do you like them so far?


----------



## mrl1005

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I've been considering these boots.  How do you like them so far?



I really like them. They're comfy, fit my calves, and don't give me "elephant ankles". I've only worn them for a couple hours at a time thus far, but I highly recommend. (Esp since TB is included in Bloomingdales friends and family sale.)


----------



## GlammaGurl

Christchrist said:


> Rene Caovilla
> 
> I just had to do it
> 
> View attachment 1942067


 
absolutely stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> absolutely stunning!



Thanks glamma. Caovilla and Chanel make my heart go pitter patter after loubi lol


----------



## Brooke0502

I've been trying to be a good little girl and not shop but this week was a fail...

D&G Sunnies




Burberry Glasses




Uggs 




& a YSL CAMEL colored scarf




Not Pictured SmartWool Socks! They Are Amazing!!


----------



## cts900

Nolia said:


> *My first TB purchase!! Classic Reva flats, black with gold medallion~*



I wear my TB flats all the time.  You are gonna get _so much_ darn wear out of these, girl. Congrats on a smart purchase.


----------



## Christchrist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to be a good little girl and not shop but this week was a fail...
> 
> D&G Sunnies
> 
> Burberry Glasses
> 
> Uggs
> 
> & a YSL CAMEL colored scarf
> 
> Not Pictured SmartWool Socks! They Are Amazing!!



Is say you still came out on top. Good picks


----------



## bougainvillier

Several purchases recently I want to share. Hermes matte black gator CDC and Eddie Borgo cone bracelet. 

And a Zara tiger top along with a Herve Leger bandage skirt.


----------



## caitle

Love them all!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Ladies I think Im going to do this!!! What do y'all think??


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Several purchases recently I want to share. Hermes matte black gator CDC and Eddie Borgo cone bracelet.
> 
> And a Zara tiger top along with a Herve Leger bandage skirt.



Gorgeous!


----------



## poppyseed

bougainvillier said:


> Several purchases recently I want to share. Hermes matte black gator CDC and Eddie Borgo cone bracelet.
> 
> And a Zara tiger top along with a Herve Leger bandage skirt.



Wow, love it! Love it all!! I have a similar cone bracelet, only from Tophop, but love stacking it with other stuff


----------



## poppyseed

I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before! 
These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!



Iove them. We are color twins! I have that blue I. THe GM wilshire 
Good buy. Love that ring


----------



## mularice

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!



Love! I am a sucker for a mcqueen scarf (even if they are kinda old now) and you will definitely get more as they are so versatile!


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> Love! I am a sucker for a mcqueen scarf (even if they are kinda old now) and you will definitely get more as they are so versatile!



Oh I saw your outfit with the scarf tucked into a skinny belt if I remeber it right, that was lovely! I have another one on the way, cream with skulls and anchors ...I don't care they're bit old...I love skulls


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Iove them. We are color twins! I have that blue I. THe GM wilshire
> Good buy. Love that ring



I know, don't you just adore it, I couldn't stop looking at it and then went and bought anything I could find (jeans, sweaters,jewellery etc.) in this shade of blue...How do you get on with your Wilshire? I mean with it being tote with no zipper on top? Does it fit over shoulder well? 
I've literally just snaped up one in Amarante in MM(that's smaller than yours right?) I really wanted Alma, but that's just impossible with my budget. Plus I kind of wanted shoulder bag for a change...


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I know, don't you just adore it, I couldn't stop looking at it and then went and bought anything I could find (jeans, sweaters,jewellery etc.) in this shade of blue...How do you get on with your Wilshire? I mean with it being tote with no zipper on top? Does it fit over shoulder well?
> I've literally just snaped up one in Amarante in MM(that's smaller than yours right?) I really wanted Alma, but that's just impossible with my budget. Plus I kind of wanted shoulder bag for a change...



I love my wilshire. It's mostly for travel or shopping. It's huge (like Neverfull GM huge.  Length not width). Sits on my shoulder great. The strap doesn't bother me like the Neverfull did. 
I have a few Almas but its definitely not a hands free bag. It's so classic and roomy though. Such a great bag. 
I'm all moved in to my Brea GM epi for winter bathe red is a must for me in winter. 
The blue is TDF. I need to get some things to match lol


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!



Love the Alma!!!! Very pretty!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I love my wilshire. It's mostly for travel or shopping. It's huge (like Neverfull GM huge.  Length not width). Sits on my shoulder great. The strap doesn't bother me like the Neverfull did.
> I have a few Almas but its definitely not a hands free bag. It's so classic and roomy though. Such a great bag.
> I'm all moved in to my Brea GM epi for winter bathe red is a must for me in winter.
> The blue is TDF. I need to get some things to match lol



Oh red epi!! That's what I was going to get (Alma) but lost out bidding on ebay which is why I "settled" for Amarante But red epi is on list still! Brea is beautiful. I would take pretty much anything in red epi I think.


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Love the Alma!!!! Very pretty!!!



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Oh red epi!! That's what I was going to get (Alma) but lost out bidding on ebay which is why I "settled" for Amarante But red epi is on list still! Brea is beautiful. I would take pretty much anything in red epi I think.



I know what you mean. I have 2 red epis and still drooling for more. Ha


----------



## mularice

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Oh I saw your outfit with the scarf tucked into a skinny belt if I remeber it right, that was lovely! I have another one on the way, cream with skulls and anchors ...I don't care they're bit old...I love skulls



Ah yes! I have it in a navy with gold skulls and a beige and white one. They are just so easy to add to plain outfits (I struggle to accessorise). Also got a pashmina one for extra warmth as does my bf (we can mix and share!)
Tbh I think it's the only way I can have skulls on me as my style doesn't lend itself to being "fashionable" or "edgy"! I hope you share pics of the one on its way!


----------



## soleilbrun

poppyseed said:


> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943968



Wow, they are all gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## mizcolon73

bougainvillier said:


> Several purchases recently I want to share. Hermes matte black gator CDC and Eddie Borgo cone bracelet.
> 
> And a Zara tiger top along with a Herve Leger bandage skirt.



LOVE these!!! HAWT!!


----------



## dbeth

poppyseed said:


> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943967
> 
> 
> Love your Alma, the color is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943968





Christchrist said:


> Rene Caovilla
> 
> I just had to do it
> 
> View attachment 1942067






Wow, these are amazing!!!! Just pass em on down to me when you are done.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow, these are amazing!!!! Just pass em on down to me when you are done.



Will do dbeth. Love you're taste


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943968




is that the bleu infini? love that color! i have an alma already and would love another in that color...however impractical it would be for mr


----------



## AEGIS

gfairenoughh said:


> Ladies I think Im going to do this!!! What do y'all think??





if you get the wedges i demand pics! they're amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

Brooke0502 said:


> I've been trying to be a good little girl and not shop but this week was a fail...
> 
> D&G Sunnies
> 
> View attachment 1943229
> 
> 
> Burberry Glasses
> 
> View attachment 1943230
> 
> 
> Uggs
> 
> View attachment 1943231
> 
> 
> & a YSL CAMEL colored scarf
> 
> View attachment 1943232
> 
> 
> Not Pictured SmartWool Socks! They Are Amazing!!



smartwool socks? what are they? congrats on your purchases!



bougainvillier said:


> Several purchases recently I want to share. Hermes matte black gator CDC and Eddie Borgo cone bracelet.
> 
> And a Zara tiger top along with a Herve Leger bandage skirt.



i hope to be your H twin soon! maybe not gator..i will take anything black w/gold hardware


----------



## bougainvillier

AEGIS said:


> i hope to be your H twin soon! maybe not gator..i will take anything black w/gold hardware



I will be on the lookout for you  And it will happen soon!!


----------



## AEGIS

i have purchased some wonderfully tacky Juicy couture jewelry. christmas shopping for others exposed me to this brand.


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> is that the bleu infini? love that color! i have an alma already and would love another in that color...however impractical it would be for mr



It's Bleu Nuit, sort of teal blue. I would like something in Bleu Infini too, these dark but not quite black colours are right up my street 
What colour is you Alma? I do love Almas, they are just lush!


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> i have purchased some wonderfully tacky Juicy couture jewelry. christmas shopping for others exposed me to this brand.



Wow I could find use for that necklace, yummy!


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Love the Alma!!!! Very pretty!!!





soleilbrun said:


> Wow, they are all gorgeous. Congratulations!





dbeth said:


> Wow, these are amazing!!!! Just pass em on down to me when you are done.



Thank you guys!


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> Ah yes! I have it in a navy with gold skulls and a beige and white one. They are just so easy to add to plain outfits (I struggle to accessorise). Also got a pashmina one for extra warmth as does my bf (we can mix and share!)
> Tbh I think it's the only way I can have skulls on me as my style doesn't lend itself to being "fashionable" or "edgy"! I hope you share pics of the one on its way!



I think I'm not stopping with the two, old or not! Navy sounds great. This one that's coming has red anchors on it as well as skulls, will definitelly post pics when it's here! I think my next one will be pashmina, I hear they are really soft and warm, just what I need in this weather!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i have purchased some wonderfully tacky Juicy couture jewelry. christmas shopping for others exposed me to this brand.



Sweet. I have a hard time warming up to juicy. These are pretty cute though


----------



## mizcolon73

AEGIS said:


> i have purchased some wonderfully tacky Juicy couture jewelry. christmas shopping for others exposed me to this brand.



I love alot of juicy's jewlery pieces... They can be quite the statement piece if worn correctly!!! These pieces are lovely!!&#10084;&#10084; Heads up, it's 30% off of jewelry online!!! &#128515;


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> It's Bleu Nuit, sort of teal blue. I would like something in Bleu Infini too, these dark but not quite black colours are right up my street
> What colour is you Alma? I do love Almas, they are just lush!




it's amarante



poppyseed said:


> Wow I could find use for that necklace, yummy!



i wore it last week and got a lot of compliments on it.  i found it on ebay through a seller who was willing to do a BIN for $40 each.  I think they each retailed for $150-200. 



Christchrist said:


> Sweet. I have a hard time warming up to juicy. These are pretty cute though



yeah i pretty much ignore them and relegated them to teenage jewelry. but i am buying my niece [who is 15] a charm bracelet, and charms so i am pouring over everything and found stuff w/o a 'J' on them that I liked. 



mizcolon73 said:


> I love alot of juicy's jewlery pieces... They can be quite the statement piece if worn correctly!!! These pieces are lovely!!&#10084;&#10084; Heads up, it's 30% off of jewelry online!!! &#128515;




i know. i have been trying to avoid it


----------



## Sincerelycass11

My first ever pair of Prada shoes!! I was going o get Biancas, but my heart fell to these as I have nothing like them- and I was told Prada was comfy!


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> it's amarante



You lucky lady! I've just bought amarante bag, but it's not alma, it's arriving tomorrow, so I'm mega exctited. Bet you love yours!


----------



## Christchrist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> My first ever pair of Prada shoes!! I was going o get Biancas, but my heart fell to these as I have nothing like them- and I was told Prada was comfy!



Good choice. Those are needed for winter


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Good choice. Those are needed for winter



Thank you! That's what was on my mind too  do you have a pair(or more) of go to shoes for winter?


----------



## Christchrist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Thank you! That's what was on my mind too  do you have a pair(or more) of go to shoes for winter?



I just ordered these Louis Vuitton boots 




And I have a couple already from last year. I'm a shoe collector not so much boots. I do love them though


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> My first ever pair of Prada shoes!! I was going o get Biancas, but my heart fell to these as I have nothing like them- and I was told Prada was comfy!



These are gorgeous Cass. I love boots.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I just ordered these Louis Vuitton boots
> 
> View attachment 1945312
> 
> 
> And I have a couple already from last year. I'm a shoe collector not so much boots. I do love them though



Also fabulous boots, loving seeing all the different boots that people have been getting.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Also fabulous boots, loving seeing all the different boots that people have been getting.



Meg I love your ysa


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!



Your Alma is beautiful, congrats!




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> i have purchased some wonderfully tacky Juicy couture jewelry. christmas shopping for others exposed me to this brand.



Totally not tacky!




			
				Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> My first ever pair of Prada shoes!! I was going o get Biancas, but my heart fell to these as I have nothing like them- and I was told Prada was comfy!



Those look delicious! Love them! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I just ordered these Louis Vuitton boots
> 
> And I have a couple already from last year. I'm a shoe collector not so much boots. I do love them though



Can't wait to see a mod pic! I was actually this close from buying a pair of CL boots today but I didn't pull the plug. I'm getting the itch again with all these boots here!


----------



## wannaprada

Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Looooooovvvveeeee it! So pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Your Alma is beautiful, congrats!
> 
> Totally not tacky!
> 
> Those look delicious! Love them!
> 
> Can't wait to see a mod pic! I was actually this close from buying a pair of CL boots today but I didn't pull the plug. I'm getting the itch again with all these boots here!



In having a tough time buying cl boots. Maybe I'll get a pair on Boston


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Yey! Welcome to the club. It's fab


----------



## GrRoxy

wannaprada said:


> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Ahh beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Wanna it's lovely congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Wanna it's lovely congrats!!



Your box is full


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Looooooovvvveeeee it! So pretty!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yey! Welcome to the club. It's fab






			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Ahh beautiful! Congrats!!






			
				texas87 said:
			
		

> Wanna it's lovely congrats!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## chloe speaks

Sincerelycass11 said:


> My first ever pair of Prada shoes!! I was going o get Biancas, but my heart fell to these as I have nothing like them- and I was told Prada was comfy!


LOVE! I also purchased a Prada pair of booties - they are ridiculously comfy for the height and have a lug sole as well! (sorry CL, I haven't come across a pair of CL boots that suits me comfortwise, heel or NO)



wannaprada said:


> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!


 I'm a recent wannachanel myself and love yours!


----------



## wannaprada

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> LOVE! I also purchased a Prada pair of booties - they are ridiculously comfy for the height and have a lug sole as well! (sorry CL, I haven't come across a pair of CL boots that suits me comfortwise, heel or NO)
> 
> I'm a recent wannachanel myself and love yours!



Thanks Chloe and congrats on the Prada boots! I own several pairs of Prada shoes and I have no complaints. Maybe I need to take a look at their boots instead of CL...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> My first ever pair of Prada shoes!! I was going o get Biancas, but my heart fell to these as I have nothing like them- and I was told Prada was comfy!



Those are hot! MOdel pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943968



Those are wonderful finds!


----------



## poppyseed

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are wonderful finds!



Thank you!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Oh you lucky lady! It looks beautiful. I've been thinking about getting Chanel for a while now...need to save up and then maybe!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Your Alma is beautiful, congrats!



Thank you! I really love that bag


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg I love your ysa


Thanks CC. I find them really comfortable and easy to walk in. The only thing that is difficult is getting them on and off. Have you tried Gucci boots? I have a pair that are so comfy I can walk all day in them.


wannaprada said:


> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Huge Congrats Wanna. She is gorgeous.


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Congrats! Welcome to the club, something else to be addicted to! I really need to add to my collection soon..


----------



## poppyseed

So my LV Wilshire in Amarante arrived today. Now I'm torn, got 2 bags such similar colour (might not seem from photos but they really are both kinda burgundy/dark cherry) - which one do I keep???


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> So my LV Wilshire in Amarante arrived today. Now I'm torn, got 2 bags such similar colour (might not seem from photos but they really are both kinda burgundy/dark cherry) - which one do I keep???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946327
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946335
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946339



Is this a trick question ? Why both of course. They may be of similar color but that is where the comparison ends. The LV is patent leather in a totally different style and I would think they would be used for different occasions. The Miu Miu is slouchy and casual while the LV is dressier and I think you would wear each one with different outfits.


----------



## texas87

megt10 said:
			
		

> Is this a trick question ? Why both of course. They may be of similar color but that is where the comparison ends. The LV is patent leather in a totally different style and I would think they would be used for different occasions. The Miu Miu is slouchy and casual while the LV is dressier and I think you would wear each one with different outfits.



I completely agree with meg. These two are such different bags, I would keep both


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Is this a trick question ? Why both of course. They may be of similar color but that is where the comparison ends. The LV is patent leather in a totally different style and I would think they would be used for different occasions. The Miu Miu is slouchy and casual while the LV is dressier and I think you would wear each one with different outfits.





texas87 said:


> I completely agree with meg. These two are such different bags, I would keep both



Ladies, you are right and I totally saw this coming... I think I might be falling out of love with my Miu Miu bags, I have recently culled a few and I don't know if it's current state of mind or complete change of taste...


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC. I find them really comfortable and easy to walk in. The only thing that is difficult is getting them on and off. Have you tried Gucci boots? I have a pair that are so comfy I can walk all day in them.
> 
> Huge Congrats Wanna. She is gorgeous.



I haven't tried Gucci. The ysa is comfy but I think the suede is what makes it harder to come off.


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> So my LV Wilshire in Amarante arrived today. Now I'm torn, got 2 bags such similar colour (might not seem from photos but they really are both kinda burgundy/dark cherry) - which one do I keep???



Wilshire! We are twins! Ha. Love that bag for shopping and travel


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Wilshire! We are twins! Ha. Love that bag for shopping and travel



Hey twin! I will be giving it test drive tomorrow, but it's great cause it sits on my shoulder well, like you said!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Hey twin! I will be giving it test drive tomorrow, but it's great cause it sits on my shoulder well, like you said!



. I'm a picky shoulder bag girl lol


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:
			
		

> . I'm a picky shoulder bag girl lol



Lol! I know how that feels! 

So I went to put the Miu Miu on ebay, thought I better do it quick before I change my mind and I picked it up, touched the soft leather,tried it on and realised I can't do it! This baby is staying with me!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I haven't tried Gucci. The ysa is comfy but I think the suede is what makes it harder to come off.



I agree. Told you I would post a pic of the Dior sandals when I wore them the first time along with the DVF dress I just got from ebay for 109.00. Today it is 80 degrees so here they are. They are comfortable and no more black stuff on my feet. I asked my SA if they had anymore he said no but if a return pops up he will let me know. He is really good about that.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I agree. Told you I would post a pic of the Dior sandals when I wore them the first time along with the DVF dress I just got from ebay for 109.00. Today it is 80 degrees so here they are. They are comfortable and no more black stuff on my feet. I asked my SA if they had anymore he said no but if a return pops up he will let me know. He is really good about that.



Love them


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Love them



Thanks CC. I love them too.


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Lol! I know how that feels!
> 
> So I went to put the Miu Miu on ebay, thought I better do it quick before I change my mind and I picked it up, touched the soft leather,tried it on and realised I can't do it! This baby is staying with me!



I am glad you are keeping her of the two she is my favorite. Then again I am a Balenciaga kind of gal. I love this kind of leather. In fact I love this bag, where did you get her? I might have to hunt one down.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some goodies!

Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!  

Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)! 






Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!





Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these... 

Floating diamond heart ring!





And then... these insane earrings!





Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!





Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!









NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!





Kate Spade ring (f&f)





French Connection sweater (sale)





Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)





Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)





Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)





Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



I love all the items!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> This is just an Instagram snapshot since TPF app won't let me upload the original photo
> 
> But this is my newest winter addition!!!  I don't have many winter appropriate shoes, so I'm so excited to wear these!
> 
> my first ever pair of YSL Tribtoos (shearling bootie)!!!!!



Oooooh, cozy AND sexy... win-win!! 




			
				Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Ive been bad  3 in almost a week. Oh my....
> 
> Its caviar though, the other 2 were lamb so its different you see lol
> 
> PS its small but not as small as it looks in this pic. Ill take more pics when i get it... heres lauren conrad wearing it



Aww, I loooove your mini flap... it's so adorable!!!   Three in a week?!  Hahaha, that's awesome ... enjoy em all!!! 




			
				jessluvlv said:
			
		

> Just got them today!



So nice!! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> New TB boots from the Bloomingdales sale. (And they fit my calves!  )



They look great on you!! 




			
				MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> May I join the fun?!



You surely did have some fun... phew... awesome buys!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I took advantage of the NM Gift card event and ordered a pair of Valentino sandals a Balenciaga small crossbody bag and a cute cashmere sweater. Will receive the 400.00 GC right before my B-day .



Oooooh, love the sandals (anything Valentino + studs = ) and the Bal is so cute!!!   Haha, now isn't that convenient?!  Whatever will you do with a $400 GC before your bday?! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> What awesome purchases everyone! Loving the Lv flats!
> 
> My daughter was in need of a new coat, so I got her this cute puffy coat from Jcrew. And while on the site I picked up an outfit for myself (striped peplum top with navy wool cafe capri pants) to go with my FIRST CHANEL BAG that's on it's way to me!!  Super excited! Oh, and it's Dianabanana12's fault!



Your daughter's coat is SO cute!!   Love the peplum top and capris, too!  Saved the best for last ... what a stunning bag!!!!! 




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> My first TB purchase!! Classic Reva flats, black with gold medallion~



Gorgeous!  I'm sure you'll get a lot of use out of these! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Rene Caovilla
> 
> I just had to do it



Well damn, no wonder.   You MUST post an outfit pic with these... it's like having a painting on your freakin foot, haha... a definite work of art! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to be a good little girl and not shop but this week was a fail...
> 
> D&G Sunnies
> 
> Burberry Glasses
> 
> Uggs
> 
> & a YSL CAMEL colored scarf
> 
> Not Pictured SmartWool Socks! They Are Amazing!!



Hey girl!  I love your "bans," haha.   Awesome sunnies and what a cozy, chic scarf! 




			
				bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Several purchases recently I want to share. Hermes matte black gator CDC and Eddie Borgo cone bracelet.
> 
> And a Zara tiger top along with a Herve Leger bandage skirt.



Well, how fabulous is everything?!   Love it all!! 




			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Ladies I think Im going to do this!!! What do y'all think??



Do it!!! 




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> I've fallen back in love with LV, but in a whole new way than before!
> These are only ebay finds, but I'm head over heels over them, especially the Alma...also my first Mcqueen scarf, hopefully more to come!



What a gorgeous Alma... and scarf!! 




			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> i have purchased some wonderfully tacky Juicy couture jewelry. christmas shopping for others exposed me to this brand.



Haha, sometimes juicy makes cute pieces... you did well!! 




			
				Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> My first ever pair of Prada shoes!! I was going o get Biancas, but my heart fell to these as I have nothing like them- and I was told Prada was comfy!



They are so fab!!!   I have a pair of Prada Sport boots I wear to death in the fall/winter... I'm sure the comfort level of these is the same and if so, your feet are in for a treat! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I just ordered these Louis Vuitton boots
> 
> And I have a couple already from last year. I'm a shoe collector not so much boots. I do love them though



They're gorgeous!!   I do hope you show em off... they deserve to be taken outta the box and admired, haha. 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my first Chanel bag today and I really like it! It's so soft, OMG!



Stunning!!!!! 




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> So my LV Wilshire in Amarante arrived today. Now I'm torn, got 2 bags such similar colour (might not seem from photos but they really are both kinda burgundy/dark cherry) - which one do I keep???



Totally agree with Meg... while they may be similar in tone, they couldn't be more different - elegant structure v. relaxed slouchiness... you'll pair em with different outfits and they both deserve a place in your closet!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love all the items!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> I agree. Told you I would post a pic of the Dior sandals when I wore them the first time along with the DVF dress I just got from ebay for 109.00. Today it is 80 degrees so here they are. They are comfortable and no more black stuff on my feet. I asked my SA if they had anymore he said no but if a return pops up he will let me know. He is really good about that.



Wow Meg, they are so cool!And the dress -  what a  find, I do love ebay sometimes!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> I am glad you are keeping her of the two she is my favorite. Then again I am a Balenciaga kind of gal. I love this kind of leather. In fact I love this bag, where did you get her? I might have to hunt one down.



Yeah, it's mainly the leather, it's so soft I just touched her once and was sold again! I think lot of girls who like Miu Miu are Bal fans too, having tried others like Marc Jacobs and Chloe, nobody does this soft leather so well. I often thought of getting a Bal, but haven't yet...hopefully soon. I would love to see your bag collection sometimes, I'm sure it's pretty amazing! 
I got this one on ebay a few years back, it was new or used once. It's the Miu Miu Charm, regular size I think, the colour is called Sandalo. I don't think it's available now, but there were a few listings for new ones (or near new) on ebay in different colours.


----------



## poppyseed

fieryfashionist said:


> What a gorgeous Alma... and scarf!!
> 
> 
> Totally agree with Meg... while they may be similar in tone, they couldn't be more different - elegant structure v. relaxed slouchiness... you'll pair em with different outfits and they both deserve a place in your closet!



Thank you! You're right, they're definitely 2 different bags and I do wear this colour a lot. I'm keeping both! I have culled a few no longer used bags recently, so I think I deserve to keep her


----------



## poppyseed

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My Tory Burch Reva flats



Love them!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My Tory Burch Reva flats


These are so cute. 


poppyseed said:


> Wow Meg, they are so cool!And the dress -  what a  find, I do love ebay sometimes!


I love ebay too for finding stuff that is no longer available but have decided I must have it 


poppyseed said:


> Yeah, it's mainly the leather, it's so soft I just touched her once and was sold again! I think lot of girls who like Miu Miu are Bal fans too, having tried others like Marc Jacobs and Chloe, nobody does this soft leather so well. I often thought of getting a Bal, but haven't yet...hopefully soon. I would love to see your bag collection sometimes, I'm sure it's pretty amazing!
> I got this one on ebay a few years back, it was new or used once. It's the Miu Miu Charm, regular size I think, the colour is called Sandalo. I don't think it's available now, but there were a few listings for new ones (or near new) on ebay in different colours.



Thank you for the info I am going to look for this bag. I love it. There are pics of my bags in my closet thread.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



Wow, you have been on a roll Fiery, I love everything especially the Chopard. Gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



Oh my gosh.  You did so good. Love the floating heart pieces and all if the dresses. Well the flats are fab. Well hell everything is.  Lol. Congrats


----------



## GrRoxy

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



Aaah so many beautiful things! Congrats! Love this lace dress and the booties...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> My Tory Burch Reva flats



So nice!!  You will get tons of use out of them!! 




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> Thank you! You're right, they're definitely 2 different bags and I do wear this colour a lot. I'm keeping both! I have culled a few no longer used bags recently, so I think I deserve to keep her



Haha, I'm glad... they're both gorgeous!!!  




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow, you have been on a roll Fiery, I love everything especially the Chopard. Gorgeous.



Thanks so much!!   The Chopard brings me a lil joy... who can say no to diamonds?! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh.  You did so good. Love the floating heart pieces and all if the dresses. Well the flats are fab. Well hell everything is.  Lol. Congrats



Aww, thank you!   I love anything Chopard, especially the floating diamond pieces... feel very lucky to have gotten these pieces!   Haha, glad you like it all! 




			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Aaah so many beautiful things! Congrats! Love this lace dress and the booties...



Thanks so much!!   Can't wait to wear the bookies... hopefully soon!


----------



## poppyseed

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



I really love you lace dresses, especially the burgundy one, beautiful! I'm all about lace right now


----------



## poppyseed

I really really wanted to ge t a pair of Isabel Marant sneakers, but I couldn't get my head round spending so much money on a pair of trainers, when I could just have a pair of CLs...not to mention they are sold our everywhere and they go for prices on ebay...then couple of days ago I snapped these up on ebay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/isabel-ma...v/3UjUwg/UAsnc34UGdFGzg=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Christchrist

Well I have succumbed to the Grand Shopper. I needed to get it lol 





It's on it's way


----------



## fieryfashionist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I really love you lace dresses, especially the burgundy one, beautiful! I'm all about lace right now



Thank you so much!!   Haha, me too!  I can't get enough lace! 




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> I really really wanted to ge t a pair of Isabel Marant sneakers, but I couldn't get my head round spending so much money on a pair of trainers, when I could just have a pair of CLs...not to mention they are sold our everywhere and they go for prices on ebay...then couple of days ago I snapped these up on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/isabel-marant-sneakers-/181024951709?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=nW5uv%2F3UjUwg%2FUAsnc34UGdFGzg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/im1g.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Wow, what an amazing find!!!   Congrats!! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well I have succumbed to the Grand Shopper. I needed to get it lol
> 
> It's on it's way



Haha, if you're gonna succumb, may as well fall off the wagon for Chanel!   Love the color ... pretty winter white and will also look great with spring/summer clothing!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I succumbed again lol. 

Crap! 




Wallet on chain


----------



## soleilbrun

poppyseed said:


> I really really wanted to ge t a pair of Isabel Marant sneakers, but I couldn't get my head round spending so much money on a pair of trainers, when I could just have a pair of CLs...not to mention they are sold our everywhere and they go for prices on ebay...then couple of days ago I snapped these up on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/isabel-ma...v/3UjUwg/UAsnc34UGdFGzg=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Congratulations! I think I'm looking for a pair also.


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I really really wanted to ge t a pair of Isabel Marant sneakers, but I couldn't get my head round spending so much money on a pair of trainers, when I could just have a pair of CLs...not to mention they are sold our everywhere and they go for prices on ebay...then couple of days ago I snapped these up on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/isabel-marant-sneakers-/181024951709?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=nW5uv%2F3UjUwg%2FUAsnc34UGdFGzg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/im1g.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Good for you! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well I have succumbed to the Grand Shopper. I needed to get it lol
> 
> It's on it's way






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> Wallet on chain



Damn girl!  Love them both, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Good for you!
> 
> Damn girl!  Love them both, congrats!



Seriously it was a Long time coming. I gave been eyeballing these 2


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> View attachment 1949384
> 
> 
> Wallet on chain



That white is absolutely gorgeous but the green....omg 

That is one beautiful bag, might be one of my most favorite Chanel's I've seen to date!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> That white is absolutely gorgeous but the green....omg
> 
> That is one beautiful bag, might be one of my most favorite Chanel's I've seen to date!



Ok thAt comment makes me feel better about the purchase lol. I adore them


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> I really really wanted to ge t a pair of Isabel Marant sneakers, but I couldn't get my head round spending so much money on a pair of trainers, when I could just have a pair of CLs...not to mention they are sold our everywhere and they go for prices on ebay...then couple of days ago I snapped these up on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/isabel-ma...v/3UjUwg/UAsnc34UGdFGzg=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> great price! i am debating getting a pair. they are pricey but surprisingly i like wedge sneakers a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Christchrist said:


> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> View attachment 1949384
> 
> 
> Wallet on chain




hhmmm caviar *homer simpson drool*

oh you got a holiday Chanel


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thanks for all the lovely comments!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Love them!





megt10 said:


> These are so cute.
> 
> I love ebay too for finding stuff that is no longer available but have decided I must have it
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info I am going to look for this bag. I love it. There are pics of my bags in my closet thread.





fieryfashionist said:


> So nice!!  You will get tons of use out of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm glad... they're both gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!   The Chopard brings me a lil joy... who can say no to diamonds?!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!   I love anything Chopard, especially the floating diamond pieces... feel very lucky to have gotten these pieces!   Haha, glad you like it all!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!   Can't wait to wear the bookies... hopefully soon!





poppyseed said:


> So my LV Wilshire in Amarante arrived today. Now I'm torn, got 2 bags such similar colour (might not seem from photos but they really are both kinda burgundy/dark cherry) - which one do I keep???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946327
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946335
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946339


I agree with Meg, they both are keepers


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I agree. Told you I would post a pic of the Dior sandals when I wore them the first time along with the DVF dress I just got from ebay for 109.00. Today it is 80 degrees so here they are. They are comfortable and no more black stuff on my feet. I asked my SA if they had anymore he said no but if a return pops up he will let me know. He is really good about that.



Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## poppyseed

They are here!! So comfortable, I can see I will "needing" them in black or gunmetal too lol!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> Wallet on chain



OMG CC!! I am so jealous of your Chanel shopping spree! they are all amazing! Love the wallet especially.


----------



## poppyseed

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I think I'm looking for a pair also.



Thank you!! I think you need a pair...or two! I think I would never get them if I didn't score them for such great price, but I'm completely sold now


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well I have succumbed to the Grand Shopper. I needed to get it lol
> 
> It's on it's way



Wowsers! Can't wait to see!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous outfit!



Thanks so much Lavender.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Well I have succumbed to the Grand Shopper. I needed to get it lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949065
> 
> 
> It's on it's way



Oh congrats CC. I have this in red and I love it. The white is stunning.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> View attachment 1949384
> 
> 
> Wallet on chain



That is a great color. Even though I got the Dior Pouchette instead of the WOC I am still thinking about it.


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> They are here!! So comfortable, I can see I will "needing" them in black or gunmetal too lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949984



These are adorable Poppyseed.


----------



## butterfij

I bought these Casadei blade pumps last week and I am in LOVE. I call them my barbie shoes. I would love to walk around the house in them. But I cant for two reasons. 1 My mum has no idea I have bought them and she would kill me if she found out. 2 They are difficult to walk in although they are surprisingly quite comfy. Especially when I compare them to my decollettes. I wish I didnt listen to the SA and had half sized up


----------



## megt10

butterfij said:


> I bought these Casadei blade pumps last week and I am in LOVE. I call them my barbie shoes. I would love to walk around the house in them. But I cant for two reasons. 1 My mum has no idea I have bought them and she would kill me if she found out. 2 They are difficult to walk in although they are surprisingly quite comfy. Especially when I compare them to my decollettes. I wish I didnt listen to the SA and had half sized up



They are really pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

butterfij said:
			
		

> I bought these Casadei blade pumps last week and I am in LOVE. I call them my barbie shoes. I would love to walk around the house in them. But I cant for two reasons. 1 My mum has no idea I have bought them and she would kill me if she found out. 2 They are difficult to walk in although they are surprisingly quite comfy. Especially when I compare them to my decollettes. I wish I didnt listen to the SA and had half sized up



I love that color


----------



## megt10

This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&#8207;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> hhmmm caviar *homer simpson drool*
> 
> oh you got a holiday Chanel






			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> They are here!! So comfortable, I can see I will "needing" them in black or gunmetal too lol!






			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> OMG CC!! I am so jealous of your Chanel shopping spree! they are all amazing! Love the wallet especially.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh congrats CC. I have this in red and I love it. The white is stunning.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> That is a great color. Even though I got the Dior Pouchette instead of the WOC I am still thinking about it.



Meg. I wanted the red but had to choose one. I have 4 red bags . I still want it though lol

Thank you ladies 

Poppy both! So cute


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg. I wanted the red but had to choose one. I have 4 red bags . I still want it though lol
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> Poppy both! So cute



I know what you mean. I have a thing for red bags, I try not to duplicate the same style regardless of designer and color. As it is I have 2 red Chanels, the CA and the GST.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
> I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
> I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&#8207;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.



I love Valentino! They are very pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
> I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
> I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&rlm;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.



Oh my gosh. Gorgy


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> I love Valentino! They are very pretty.





Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh. Gorgy



Thanks ladies, they are so pretty that I am going to make an exception for the heel height though they aren't really hard to walk in at least based on just trying them on last night.


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> View attachment 1949384
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet on chain



Holy Chanel overload!! Lol!! Wow---love your white caviar grand shopping tote. She's a purdy one!! 




butterfij said:


> I bought these Casadei blade pumps last week and I am in LOVE. I call them my barbie shoes. I would love to walk around the house in them. But I cant for two reasons. 1 My mum has no idea I have bought them and she would kill me if she found out. 2 They are difficult to walk in although they are surprisingly quite comfy. Especially when I compare them to my decollettes. I wish I didnt listen to the SA and had half sized up



Wow, these are gorgeous. I need to look into this designer!!!



megt10 said:


> This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
> I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
> I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&#8207;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.



Beautiful Meg!!! Valentino shoes are my 2nd favorite brand---so pretty & feminine.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Holy Chanel overload!! Lol!! Wow---love your white caviar grand shopping tote. She's a purdy one!!
> 
> Wow, these are gorgeous. I need to look into this designer!!!
> 
> Beautiful Meg!!! Valentino shoes are my 2nd favorite brand---so pretty & feminine.



She makes me pretty happy Beth


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> Wallet on chain



Haha.   The new 13C green is so pretty... reminds me of a mermaid!  I love it! 




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> They are here!! So comfortable, I can see I will "needing" them in black or gunmetal too lol!



Wow, soo cute!!   Enjoy wearing them!! 




			
				butterfij said:
			
		

> I bought these Casadei blade pumps last week and I am in LOVE. I call them my barbie shoes. I would love to walk around the house in them. But I cant for two reasons. 1 My mum has no idea I have bought them and she would kill me if she found out. 2 They are difficult to walk in although they are surprisingly quite comfy. Especially when I compare them to my decollettes. I wish I didnt listen to the SA and had half sized up



Really pretty!!   Added bonus that they are comfy, too! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
> I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
> I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&rlm;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.



Ahh, perfection in a shoe!!    I love everything about these... I know you'll wear em beautifully!


----------



## GrRoxy

megt10 said:


> This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
> I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
> I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&#8207;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.



Aaah so lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Haha.   The new 13C green is so pretty... reminds me of a mermaid!  I love it!
> 
> Wow, soo cute!!   Enjoy wearing them!!
> 
> Really pretty!!   Added bonus that they are comfy, too!
> 
> Ahh, perfection in a shoe!!    I love everything about these... I know you'll wear em beautifully!



I want to be a mermaid lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I want to be a mermaid lol



Haha, I wouldn't mind being one either!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Holy Chanel overload!! Lol!! Wow---love your white caviar grand shopping tote. She's a purdy one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, these are gorgeous. I need to look into this designer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Meg!!! Valentino shoes are my 2nd favorite brand---so pretty & feminine.


Thanks Beth, I only have 3 pairs of Valentino but these will make me keep my eyes out for more. My 2nd favorite brand is Manolo Blahnik, they just always seem to fit my feet well and are more comfortable than any other designer shoes that I own.


fieryfashionist said:


> Haha.   The new 13C green is so pretty... reminds me of a mermaid!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, soo cute!!   Enjoy wearing them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really pretty!!   Added bonus that they are comfy, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, perfection in a shoe!!    I love everything about these... I know you'll wear em beautifully!


Well if I can't wear DVF lace I can wear these shoes. I do love lace 


GrRoxy said:


> Aaah so lovely! Congrats!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> Wallet on chain



Ahhhh this is gorgeous!!!!!! I loooove that color!


----------



## Christchrist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Ahhhh this is gorgeous!!!!!! I loooove that color!



Thank you. Me 2. It was calling my name


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are adorable Poppyseed.



Thank you meg!! Though to compare them to your amazing Valentino purchase, these are little girl's shoes


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
> I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
> I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&#8207;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.



Oh meg they are incredible!  No - you couldn't pass them up!  I can't wait for mod and outfit pics!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> View attachment 1949384
> 
> 
> Wallet on chain



They are both lovely CC but I adore this color!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are both lovely CC but I adore this color!!



Thanks beagly. It's pretty unique huh


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Ok I succumbed again lol.
> 
> Crap!
> 
> View attachment 1949384
> 
> 
> Wallet on chain



This is a very pretty color!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> This is a very pretty color!



Thanks fumi


----------



## cts900

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



I  all of your posts.


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Thank you meg!! Though to compare them to your amazing Valentino purchase, these are little girl's shoes


Thanks Poppyseed. I can't wait to wear them. Maybe Thanksgiving will be a good day to break them in. 


beagly911 said:


> Oh meg they are incredible!  No - you couldn't pass them up!  I can't wait for mod and outfit pics!!



Thanks so much Beagly, they really are so pretty and the lace is incredible and there are little black shiny beading in the lace so when you walk they sparkle. What girl doesn't want a little sparkle


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:
			
		

> This was the email I got from my favorite SA.
> I know we've had the discussion about the new born gazelle thing but these are gorgeous. I wanted to give you first opportunity. Heel is 5 with a 1 1/2 platform. A rose pink leather with black lace and gunmetal crystal overlay. Was $1295. Now $514.90.
> I had told him not to send me any more pics of shoes over 120 since I hardly ever wear them. These I told him to go ahead with because they are gorgeous and the price can't be beat. These are Valentino 140mm Claire Lace Crystal&rlm;, they arrived yesterday and are even better in person.



Wow meg what a find!!! I love love love then! Please post mod pics!!!!

Aaaand your cat in your avatar is still just as cute as can be!!! Hope they are doing well!!


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Wow meg what a find!!! I love love love then! Please post mod pics!!!!
> 
> Aaaand your cat in your avatar is still just as cute as can be!!! Hope they are doing well!!



Thanks so much Cass. I will post a pic when I wear them. The cats are doing fine these days too. Sammi has calmed down and is no longer ending up at the ER every other week, thank God.


----------



## PollyGal

Beautiful treasures ladies! 
My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
I think they are purrrfect!!


----------



## GrRoxy

PollyGal said:


> Beautiful treasures ladies!
> My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
> I think they are purrrfect!!
> 
> View attachment 1952541



Yes they are! So cute  Congrats!


----------



## fumi

PollyGal said:


> Beautiful treasures ladies!
> My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
> I think they are purrrfect!!
> 
> View attachment 1952541



I love these! So adorable


----------



## Brooke0502

PollyGal said:
			
		

> Beautiful treasures ladies!
> My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
> I think they are purrrfect!!



OMG jealous!!! I keep praying to find an AMAZING deal on these! I want a pair so bad!! Love them! Congrats!!


----------



## megt10

PollyGal said:


> Beautiful treasures ladies!
> My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
> I think they are purrrfect!!
> 
> View attachment 1952541



These are adorable.


----------



## noonoo07

PollyGal said:
			
		

> Beautiful treasures ladies!
> My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
> I think they are purrrfect!!



Soooo cute!!


----------



## megt10

Finally here are pics of my 2 pairs of YSL shoes. Love them both. The studs reflect the light so nicely and they are super comfortable. Here is a pic of the Balenciaga Hip Bag in Lagoon with RGH in action.


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:
			
		

> Finally here are pics of my 2 pairs of YSL shoes. Love them both. The studs reflect the light so nicely and they are super comfortable. Here is a pic of the Balenciaga Hip Bag in Lagoon with RGH in action.



The lace pair are just gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Finally here are pics of my 2 pairs of YSL shoes. Love them both. The studs reflect the light so nicely and they are super comfortable. Here is a pic of the Balenciaga Hip Bag in Lagoon with RGH in action.



Omg, I love rockstuds Valentino!!! They are sooo gorgeous & I love it when the light hits the studs!! 



PollyGal said:


> Beautiful treasures ladies!
> My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
> I think they are purrrfect!!
> 
> View attachment 1952541



These are so cute!!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Finally here are pics of my 2 pairs of YSL shoes. Love them both. The studs reflect the light so nicely and they are super comfortable. Here is a pic of the Balenciaga Hip Bag in Lagoon with RGH in action.



I just love your style meg


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> Finally here are pics of my 2 pairs of YSL shoes. Love them both. The studs reflect the light so nicely and they are super comfortable. Here is a pic of the Balenciaga Hip Bag in Lagoon with RGH in action.



These freaking Rock Meg!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the Rockstud's!!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

poppyseed said:


> They are here!! So comfortable, I can see I will "needing" them in black or gunmetal too lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1949984



Congrats! Do they run true to size. I,m looking for black or gunmetal also. What size do you need? In case I run across a pair in my travels.


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Beth, I only have 3 pairs of Valentino but these will make me keep my eyes out for more. My 2nd favorite brand is Manolo Blahnik, they just always seem to fit my feet well and are more comfortable than any other designer shoes that I own.
> 
> Well if I can't wear DVF lace I can wear these shoes. I do love lace
> 
> Thank you so much.



They are so incredible having them makes up for no DVF lace!  




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> I  all of your posts.



And I  you! 




			
				PollyGal said:
			
		

> Beautiful treasures ladies!
> My new addition Charlotte Olympia Kitty flats...
> I think they are purrrfect!!



Such cuteness!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Finally here are pics of my 2 pairs of YSL shoes. Love them both. The studs reflect the light so nicely and they are super comfortable. Here is a pic of the Balenciaga Hip Bag in Lagoon with RGH in action.



Loooove the lace and the studs... such fab pairs!    The Bal hip bag looks awesome on you!


----------



## poppyseed

soleilbrun said:


> Congrats! Do they run true to size. I,m looking for black or gunmetal also. What size do you need? In case I run across a pair in my travels.



Well I hope you are lucky and find a pair. I actually think they don't run as small as people all over the internet suggest (I did some researching before I bought), I am 37.5 in "normal" shoes. In UK I wear size 4 or 5 as most shops don't do half sizes. My Isabel Marant sneakers are 38, but they are definitely little loose oon me, hard to say if they are big enough that I could get away with 37. So I would say TTS


----------



## soleilbrun

poppyseed said:


> Well I hope you are lucky and find a pair. I actually think they don't run as small as people all over the internet suggest (I did some researching before I bought), I am 37.5 in "normal" shoes. In UK I wear size 4 or 5 as most shops don't do half sizes. My Isabel Marant sneakers are 38, but they are definitely little loose oon me, hard to say if they are big enough that I could get away with 37. So I would say TTS



Thank you. I cross lots of 37, 39 and 40 but not yet the elsuive 38. I am a solid 38 and fear getting a 37 that's too small but I was so tempted as the price was right!


----------



## megt10

JessieG said:


> The lace pair are just gorgeous!


Thanks Jessie, I love the lace too.


dbeth said:


> Omg, I love rockstuds Valentino!!! They are sooo gorgeous & I love it when the light hits the studs!!
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute!!!


Thanks Beth, they are so much better looking on. I can't wait to wear them.


Christchrist said:


> I just love your style meg


Thank you CC.


mizcolon73 said:


> These freaking Rock Meg!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the Rockstud's!!!!!


Aww, thank you so much Mizcolon. They are my favorites too and the color of them makes them feminine yet with a bit of an edge.


fieryfashionist said:


> They are so incredible having them makes up for no DVF lace!
> 
> 
> 
> And I  you!
> 
> 
> 
> Such cuteness!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loooove the lace and the studs... such fab pairs!    The Bal hip bag looks awesome on you!



Thanks Fiery. The Hip bag is great it holds the perfect amount of stuff for hands free shopping.


----------



## jessluvlv

My Gucci mirror heel peep toe super comfy!


----------



## NANI1972

Finally acquired my first Chanel!! 

Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW


----------



## texas87

NANI1972 said:


> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



gorgeous nani...the new chanel and your closet of lovely goodies I see


----------



## NANI1972

texas87 said:


> gorgeous nani...the new chanel and your closet of lovely goodies I see



Thank you! Ya I figured it would be a good back ground for the pic lol. Tho I didn't get my Metal Nodo in that shot!


----------



## texas87

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you! Ya I figured it would be a good back ground for the pic lol. Tho I didn't get my Metal Nodo in that shot!



hehe its quite the good back ground. I just got my metal nodos in this week. Gonna have to practice a lot before wearing lol.


----------



## NANI1972

texas87 said:


> hehe its quite the good back ground. I just got my metal nodos in this week. Gonna have to practice a lot before wearing lol.



I find them pretty manageable until I hit uneven pavement or a hard wood floor then I'm Bambi in them.


----------



## texas87

NANI1972 said:


> I find them pretty manageable until I hit uneven pavement or a hard wood floor then I'm Bambi in them.



yeah for me its not the height so much as the thin heel. I feel like I'm not as secure sideways if that makes sense. Have to grow stronger muscles lol


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



I love that bag and that closet!


----------



## wannaprada

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



OMG I need that closet!!   Congrats again on the Chanel!


----------



## MsLVinDC

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> My Gucci mirror heel peep toe super comfy!



Hawt!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
> I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!



I love the second pair!


----------



## martinaa

NANI1972 said:


> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



 I love your Chanel! Big congrats!


----------



## ColdSteel

No pics, but mom and I are getting grey Bailey button triplets for Christmas!


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



Oh congrats Nani! It is gorgeous and looks perfect on you.


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
> I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!



Cass they are both gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jessluvlv said:


> My Gucci mirror heel peep toe super comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1954872



Those Guccis are beautiful! Congrats!



NANI1972 said:


> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



WOW. I love it *NANI* Congrats!!! BTW, I love your closet I spy Ring Strass Piggies I must have missed your reveal!



Sincerelycass11 said:


> I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
> I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!



Beautiful!!! Perfect for the holidays


----------



## l.a_girl19

So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend



Ooooo lala


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> Ooooo lala



It's not going to look like that on me though


----------



## GrRoxy

l.a_girl19 said:


> So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend



Beautiful


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> It's not going to look like that on me though



I would look like a stuffed sausage. I'm sure you will look fab


----------



## JessieG

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
> I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!



Both cute but those second ones...OMG...stop it! They're so darn cute. Where O where does one find such shoes??


----------



## fieryfashionist

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> My Gucci mirror heel peep toe super comfy!



They look so nice!! 




			
				NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



Oooooh, yay!!!!   So happy for you!!   She's a beauty! 




			
				Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
> I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!



Valentino + NK = double bow fabulousness!!!!! 




			
				l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend



What a glam gown!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
> I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!



Those are super sexy!!!! I love!


----------



## soleilbrun

jessluvlv said:


> My Gucci mirror heel peep toe super comfy!
> 
> View attachment 1954872



Those look very nice on you



NANI1972 said:


> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



Congratulations! From what I've learned here, it won't be your last.



Sincerelycass11 said:


> I was able to pick up two pairs for the holidays that I'm OBSESSED with!!!!
> I swear I'm about to wear them to sleep with me and go on runs with them!!!! Lol!!!!!



They are fantastic and great colors for the season and even more, my favorite color!



l.a_girl19 said:


> So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend



You will be the belle of the ball!


----------



## l.a_girl19

GrRoxy said:


> Beautiful



Thanks



Christchrist said:


> I would look like a stuffed sausage. I'm sure you will look fab



LOL That can't be true! I am sure that you would look lovely in it! Thank you! I'll post a picture soon enough



fieryfashionist said:


> What a glam gown!!



Thank you! I hope I feel glam in it



soleilbrun said:


> You will be the belle of the ball!



Thank you! That is sweet of you to say I am sure that there will be many other belles at the ball They always make it a fancy occasion!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NANI1972 said:


> Finally acquired my first Chanel!!
> 
> Black Caviar Jumbo Flap GHW



I love your new bag!!! I also love your closet of shoes!!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend



How beautiful!!!! 
Have a great time at the party- I'm sure you will be dressed the best!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I got some new blouses. Although they look a little plain, I'm thinking about sewing some jewels or some sequins on the collar. I tried looking everywhere for some sequin collar blouses but they never have my size, so I'm being a little creative.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

l.a_girl19 said:


> So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend



WOW! The gown is so pretty! What kind of heels are you planning to wear with it?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW! The gown is so pretty! What kind of heels are you planning to wear with it?



Thank you I am wearing my CL nude satin Youpli 120 with the dress


----------



## l.a_girl19

Sincerelycass11 said:


> How beautiful!!!!
> Have a great time at the party- I'm sure you will be dressed the best!



Aww thank you for the kind words



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got some new blouses. Although they look a little plain, I'm thinking about sewing some jewels or some sequins on the collar. I tried looking everywhere for some sequin collar blouses but they never have my size, so I'm being a little creative.



Beautiful! I dieee over the AM skull blouse


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> Thank you I am wearing my CL nude satin Youpli 120 with the dress



That's purdy


----------



## NANI1972

Christchrist said:


> I love that bag and that closet!





wannaprada said:


> OMG I need that closet!!   Congrats again on the Chanel!





martinaa said:


> I love your Chanel! Big congrats!





megt10 said:


> Oh congrats Nani! It is gorgeous and looks perfect on you.





l.a_girl19 said:


> Those Guccis are beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. I love it *NANI* Congrats!!! BTW, I love your closet I spy Ring Strass Piggies I must have missed your reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Perfect for the holidays





fieryfashionist said:


> They look so nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, yay!!!!   So happy for you!!   She's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino + NK = double bow fabulousness!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a glam gown!!





soleilbrun said:


> Those look very nice on you
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! From what I've learned here, it won't be your last.
> 
> 
> 
> They are fantastic and great colors for the season and even more, my favorite color!
> 
> 
> 
> You will be the belle of the ball!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your new bag!!! I also love your closet of shoes!!!!



Thanks ladies! My closet is actually a small walk-in but my fiance did a great job with the shelving installation.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> That's purdy



Thank you! I lurve them hehe


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

l.a_girl19 said:


> Aww thank you for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I dieee over the AM skull blouse



Oh I wish it was from AM. It's from one of those no name stores. =)


----------



## megt10

Got a couple of things on Friday. The boots are Valentino and were 40% off and they are oh so comfy. The bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Got a couple of things on Friday. The boots are Valentino and were 40% off and they are oh so comfy. The bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



Love your picks. Can I come and hang in your closet and play with that cat?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got some new blouses. Although they look a little plain, I'm thinking about sewing some jewels or some sequins on the collar. I tried looking everywhere for some sequin collar blouses but they never have my size, so I'm being a little creative.



Thats a great idea! Love the blouses so classic


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:
			
		

> Got a couple of things on Friday. The boots are Valentino and were 40% off and they are oh so comfy. The bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



Your cat is cuter than your shopping finds.... And your shopping finds are AMAZING!!


----------



## NANI1972

megt10 said:


> Got a couple of things on Friday. The boots are Valentino and were 40% off and they are oh so comfy. The bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



Love both purchases! Your kitties are so precious!


----------



## GrRoxy

Salvatore Ferragamo Tamina pumps in python!


----------



## fumi

GrRoxy said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Tamina pumps in python!



They look very luxurious!


----------



## GrRoxy

fumi said:


> They look very luxurious!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I got some new blouses. Although they look a little plain, I'm thinking about sewing some jewels or some sequins on the collar. I tried looking everywhere for some sequin collar blouses but they never have my size, so I'm being a little creative.



These are great staples in any closet. Love the skull shirt.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Love your picks. Can I come and hang in your closet and play with that cat?


Any time CC!


Sincerelycass11 said:


> Your cat is cuter than your shopping finds.... And your shopping finds are AMAZING!!


I totally agree. They are precious babies.


NANI1972 said:


> Love both purchases! Your kitties are so precious!


Thanks Nani.


GrRoxy said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Tamina pumps in python!



These are great looking shoes and they look perfect on you.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Got a couple of things on Friday. The boots are Valentino and were 40% off and they are oh so comfy. The bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



What great buys megt!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> What great buys megt!



Thanks Beagly. I didn't find as much as previous years on sale but the boots alone made the trip worth it.


----------



## MsLVinDC

megt10 said:
			
		

> Got a couple of things on Friday. The boots are Valentino and were 40% off and they are oh so comfy. The bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



Is THAT your closet?!! Insane!!! Can I come shop?  It looks like a boutique!!


----------



## jessluvlv

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> Is THAT your closet?!! Insane!!! Can I come shop?  It looks like a boutique!!



Hello I'm following you! I have a question my mom wants the simple pumps that you have her bday is sat she usually wears a 8.5 in CL do they fit true to size? She was also looking at Elisa's but I'm clue less to have they fit also


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Argh. Been so naughty. All this in the past week.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> These are great staples in any closet. Love the skull shirt.



Thanks Meg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Thats a great idea! Love the blouses so classic



Thanks Ms LV!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Argh. Been so naughty. All this in the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959406


you are a very, very bad girl and I love it!!!  They are all fabulous!!!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Got a couple of things on Friday. The boots are Valentino and were 40% off and they are oh so comfy. The bag is Balenciaga mini Pom.



I love your new additions! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

MsLVinDC said:


> Is THAT your closet?!! Insane!!! Can I come shop?  It looks like a boutique!!



Thank you Ms, yes that is my closet. I designed it to look like a boutique. I had it built in the space above the master bath.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Argh. Been so naughty. All this in the past week.



Hahahaha oh yeah you're a bad girl


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Argh. Been so naughty. All this in the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959406



You are a bad girl love it all!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your new additions! They are all gorgeous!



Thanks so much Lavender.


----------



## beagly911

Well this is my Black Friday haul...I also got a couple pairs of jeans

Maggie London dress, Franco Sarto Octive boot and Calvin Klein dress


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Well this is my Black Friday haul...I also got a couple pairs of jeans
> 
> Maggie London dress, Franco Sarto Octive boot and Calvin Klein dress



Nice haul beagly


----------



## beagly911

Here's the pic

<a href="http://s1253.beta.photobucket.com/user/beagly911/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/beagly911/BlackFriday2012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Here's the pic
> 
> <a href="http://s1253.beta.photobucket.com/user/beagly911/library/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/beagly911/BlackFriday2012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


dang....I hate it when I have issues downloading!  Pics to come soon!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Nice haul beagly



Thanks CC, hope I can share the pics soon...


----------



## GrRoxy

megt10 said:


> These are great looking shoes and they look perfect on you.



Thank you!!


----------



## beagly911

Here's the pic of the dresses and boots


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Here's the pic of the dresses and boots



Very pretty


----------



## Jönathan

l.a_girl19 said:


> So in love with my latest purchase I bought this Nicole Miller gown for my dbf's company Christmas party. Looking forward to wearing it next weekend



Absolutely gorgeous! You must post mod pics!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Here's the pic of the dresses and boots



Love these dresses Beagly. I can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> you are a very, very bad girl and I love it!!!  They are all fabulous!!!  Woo Hoo!!





Christchrist said:


> Hahahaha oh yeah you're a bad girl





megt10 said:


> You are a bad girl love it all!



Very naughty indeed!  Thanks ladies 



beagly911 said:


> Here's the pic of the dresses and boots



Especially love the dress on the left!


----------



## megt10

I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.


----------



## mularice

megt10 said:
			
		

> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



Love! Such a nice blue! And the boots are looking fierce!
Seriously, can I be just like you when I grow up


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Love! Such a nice blue! And the boots are looking fierce!
> Seriously, can I be just like you when I grow up



Lol, thank you so much for the compliment.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Jönathan;23384409 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous! You must post mod pics!



Thank you love! I will post mod pics after the Xmas party


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



Wow! Awesome purchases!!! Those boots are gorgeous on you


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:
			
		

> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



My goodness...I'm in love with that bag. Very jealous.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

megt10 said:
			
		

> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



That's awesome! Both items are beautiful!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



BV has to be probably my most favorite bag designer, that one you purchase is BEAUTIFUL and for an absolute fab deal! I absolutely love the color too, will be very versatile in winter and in summer. Good purchase!!! (boots look hot too!)


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



Seriously! Ugh I need to go there someday. You find great deals


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wow! Awesome purchases!!! Those boots are gorgeous on you





JessieG said:


> My goodness...I'm in love with that bag. Very jealous.





BagLVer4Life said:


> That's awesome! Both items are beautiful!





jess10141 said:


> BV has to be probably my most favorite bag designer, that one you purchase is BEAUTIFUL and for an absolute fab deal! I absolutely love the color too, will be very versatile in winter and in summer. Good purchase!!! (boots look hot too!)





Christchrist said:


> Seriously! Ugh I need to go there someday. You find great deals



Thanks Ladies, I can't wait to wear the new bag. She is really pretty.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Very pretty


Thanks CC



megt10 said:


> Love these dresses Beagly. I can't wait to see them on you.


Thank you meg, hopefully I'll be employed again soon and can wear them!!


hermosa_vogue said:


> Very naughty indeed!  Thanks ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Especially love the dress on the left!


Thanks hermosa, I stumbled across the Maggie London at The Rack, $32...I had to have it!  I love the color combo!


----------



## wannaprada

Just ordered another pair of YSL Tribtoo, this time in nude, and another pair of Manolo Blahnik BB, this time in Cork. Both were on sale at Barneys.com. Fingers crossed they are actually in stock and will ship!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



THe bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Here's the pic of the dresses and boots



Very nice! I love the new items!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Argh. Been so naughty. All this in the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959406


Loving the new items!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THe bag is gorgeous!!!!



Thanks Lavender.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice! I love the new items!



Thanks Lavender!


----------



## ColdSteel

From NMxTarget. Marc Jacobs scarf, proenza schouler top, and rag and bone cardigan.


----------



## mularice

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> From NMxTarget. Marc Jacobs scarf, proenza schouler top, and rag and bone cardigan.



Cute purchases. I want the Robert Rodriguez lace dress but I'm in the UK and NM won't ship that range to here. I'm getting my friend to buy it for me but the sizing is confusing me because NM says its "Modern Sizing" which the UK doesn't have. Praying she can get me one and that it fits!!

I like the sweater you got from PS!!


----------



## megt10

ColdSteel said:


> From NMxTarget. Marc Jacobs scarf, proenza schouler top, and rag and bone cardigan.



Love that top.


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> From NMxTarget. Marc Jacobs scarf, proenza schouler top, and rag and bone cardigan.


Oh I really like the rag and bone cardigan.  Great purchases!


----------



## Brooke0502

I dipped into the NM|Target collection 

RR Dress



DL Slippers




Rag&Bone


----------



## wannaprada

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I dipped into the NM|Target collection
> 
> RR Dress
> 
> DL Slippers
> 
> Rag&Bone



Congrats! I thought about getting that dress but was too lazy to try it on. I settled for the PS sweatshirt.


----------



## ColdSteel

The r&b cardi and MJ scarf are possibly the best things there. If the marchesa girls dress came in an XL you bet I'd get it! The MJ scarf is wonderfully soft for being a mostly wool/cash blend. Also, totally had zero black scarves prior to today so totally justified!


----------



## Brooke0502

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats! I thought about getting that dress but was too lazy to try it on. I settled for the PS sweatshirt.



I got that too! Just waiting to get that in! I ordered all online to find none of it was really touched at the store so I picked some size corrections!


----------



## Christchrist

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I dipped into the NM|Target collection
> 
> RR Dress
> 
> DL Slippers
> 
> Rag&Bone



Oh you did good


----------



## wannaprada

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> The r&b cardi and MJ scarf are possibly the best things there. If the marchesa girls dress came in an XL you bet I'd get it! The MJ scarf is wonderfully soft for being a mostly wool/cash blend. Also, totally had zero black scarves prior to today so totally justified!



I may need to go get that scarf today! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I got that too! Just waiting to get that in! I ordered all online to find none of it was really touched at the store so I picked some size corrections!



I didn't get to my Target until 10am and I was sure everything would be gone but it was the total opposite! I'm thinking most of the stuff will be on sale in a week or two if it's not selling. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brooke0502

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I may need to go get that scarf today!
> 
> I didn't get to my Target until 10am and I was sure everything would be gone but it was the total opposite! I'm thinking most of the stuff will be on sale in a week or two if it's not selling. Fingers crossed!



I hope it is too because ill stock up even more!


----------



## Felicious

I just had to own these booties from Jette Riis Copenhagen.



Made a little video of me walking in them: http://youtu.be/Es2mpdUu85I

And got my first pair of glasses, could not resist the black with red inside


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> I may need to go get that scarf today!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get to my Target until 10am and I was sure everything would be gone but it was the total opposite! I'm thinking most of the stuff will be on sale in a week or two if it's not selling. Fingers crossed!



Yes,  went to my Target today and everything in all sizes was still there... hope it does go on sale... none of it moved me enough to pay full prices...


----------



## Brooke0502

Felicious said:
			
		

> I just had to own these booties from Jette Riis Copenhagen.
> 
> Made a little video of me walking in them: http://youtu.be/Es2mpdUu85I
> 
> And got my first pair of glasses, could not resist the black with red inside



Love these shoes!


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> I just had to own these booties from Jette Riis Copenhagen.
> 
> View attachment 1969069
> 
> Made a little video of me walking in them: http://youtu.be/Es2mpdUu85I
> 
> And got my first pair of glasses, could not resist the black with red inside
> View attachment 1969070



Wow, love the video. The booties are really cute.


----------



## megt10

Here are the Valentino booties that I got from the Saks sale and a Valentino belt that I got from the NAP sale.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are the Valentino booties that I got from the Saks sale and a Valentino belt that I got from the NAP sale.



Love both!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Love both!



Thanks Wanna. I am kinda on a stud kick atm


----------



## wannaprada

Received these two pairs from the Barneys sale: Manolo Blahnik cork BB and YSL Tribtoo in Nude.


----------



## 4Elegance

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received these two pairs from the Barneys sale: Manolo Blahnik cork BB and YSL Tribtoo in Nude.



Love them both.  I can go dancing in my Tribtoo hope you enjoy them


----------



## wannaprada

4Elegance said:
			
		

> Love them both.  I can go dancing in my Tribtoo hope you enjoy them



Thanks Elegance! I love Tribtoos! This is actually my third pair and I'm thinking of getting the navy if it's still available.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are the Valentino booties that I got from the Saks sale and a Valentino belt that I got from the NAP sale.



I'm drooling


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here are the Valentino booties that I got from the Saks sale and a Valentino belt that I got from the NAP sale.


gorgeous meg!



wannaprada said:


> Received these two pairs from the Barneys sale: Manolo Blahnik cork BB and YSL Tribtoo in Nude.


Great buys wanna, love the BB's!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Received these two pairs from the Barneys sale: Manolo Blahnik cork BB and YSL Tribtoo in Nude.



Gorgeous shoes Wanna and they look even better on you


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I'm drooling





beagly911 said:


> gorgeous meg!
> 
> 
> Great buys wanna, love the BB's!!



Thanks ladies. These booties are so comfortable and easy to walk in.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some fun additions! 

Sale headbands from Bloomies






7fam coated metallic blue skinnies (sale)!





NL blouse (love the 3 bows on the neckline)!





Actually wore this out the day I got it (rag & bone knit dress)





Kinda obsessed with the Chanel cream to powder shadows (illusoire is pure perfection)... added the rest of the colors I didn't own)!





Stila lip glaze set





J. Crew sale necklace





Judith Lieber (NM/Target) mirror





NM/Target Brian Atwood studded leather gloves 





NM/Target Proenza Schouler sweatshirt 





NM/Target Tracy Reese blouse





JC multicolor glitter flats (sale)





Gucci black pebbled leather Soho boots (sale)





Blue box!





Can't wait to drink hot chocolate (I drink it the way others might drink coffee, haha) in this!! 





Chanel '12A rose patent striped mini flap!


----------



## fieryfashionist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Argh. Been so naughty. All this in the past week.



Oooooh, you HAVE been bad, haha ... love it!! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Here's the pic of the dresses and boots



Lovely dresses and boots!! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I went to NM LC yesterday because I had a gift card that expired on the 30th. I wasn't hopeful that I would find anything since it was after the BF rush. Anyway walked in and saw this BV bag in the case. I was done, lol. It was marked half the store price and another 30% off so the bag ended up being just about 800.00 from almost 2,400. With the GC I paid about 500. I also wore the new Valentino boots for the first time yesterday.



What an amazing find!!  Love the bag!!  Oooooh, and the boots are so nice, too!   I'd say you did damn well, haha. 




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> From NMxTarget. Marc Jacobs scarf, proenza schouler top, and rag and bone cardigan.



I bought the sweatshirt, too!!  You got some great pieces! 




			
				Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I dipped into the NM|Target collection
> 
> RR Dress
> 
> DL Slippers
> 
> Rag&Bone



The dress looks so nice on you!   The cardi is super cute on you, too!  So cozy! 




			
				Felicious said:
			
		

> I just had to own these booties from Jette Riis Copenhagen.
> 
> Made a little video of me walking in them: http://youtu.be/Es2mpdUu85I
> 
> And got my first pair of glasses, could not resist the black with red inside



Wow, such awesome booties!   Cute glasses, too! 





			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are the Valentino booties that I got from the Saks sale and a Valentino belt that I got from the NAP sale.



I love, love both!!!  




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received these two pairs from the Barneys sale: Manolo Blahnik cork BB and YSL Tribtoo in Nude.



Both are so nice... I especially  your Tribtoos!!


----------



## lovemylife2012

Charlotte Olympia - My very first pair.  They're quite comfortable compare to CL shoes.


----------



## JessieG

lovemylife2012 said:
			
		

> Charlotte Olympia - My very first pair.  They're quite comfortable compare to CL shoes.



I love Charlotte Olympia. Really want this turquoise with the flower but sold out immediately in my size. Modeling pics would be great..?


----------



## lovemylife2012

JessieG said:


> I love Charlotte Olympia. Really want this turquoise with the flower but sold out immediately in my size. Modeling pics would be great..?



I was thinking about my Birkin when I bought this shoe.


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> gorgeous meg!
> 
> Great buys wanna, love the BB's!!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shoes Wanna and they look even better on you



Thanks ladies!




			
				fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some fun additions!
> 
> Sale headbands from Bloomies
> 
> 7fam coated metallic blue skinnies (sale)!
> 
> NL blouse (love the 3 bows on the neckline)!
> 
> Actually wore this out the day I got it (rag & bone knit dress)
> 
> Kinda obsessed with the Chanel cream to powder shadows (illusoire is pure perfection)... added the rest of the colors I didn't own)!
> 
> Stila lip glaze set
> 
> J. Crew sale necklace
> 
> Judith Lieber (NM/Target) mirror
> 
> NM/Target Brian Atwood studded leather gloves
> 
> NM/Target Proenza Schouler sweatshirt
> 
> NM/Target Tracy Reese blouse
> 
> JC multicolor glitter flats (sale)
> 
> Gucci black pebbled leather Soho boots (sale)
> 
> Blue box!
> 
> Can't wait to drink hot chocolate (I drink it the way others might drink coffee, haha) in this!!
> 
> Chanel '12A rose patent striped mini flap!



OMG Fiery! You did some damage and I love it! My fav is that Rag and Bone dress, the Tiffany's cup and that Chanel mini flap!!!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Some fun additions!
> 
> Sale headbands from Bloomies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7fam coated metallic blue skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL blouse (love the 3 bows on the neckline)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually wore this out the day I got it (rag & bone knit dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda obsessed with the Chanel cream to powder shadows (illusoire is pure perfection)... added the rest of the colors I didn't own)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stila lip glaze set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew sale necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judith Lieber (NM/Target) mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM/Target Brian Atwood studded leather gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM/Target Proenza Schouler sweatshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM/Target Tracy Reese blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC multicolor glitter flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci black pebbled leather Soho boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to drink hot chocolate (I drink it the way others might drink coffee, haha) in this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel '12A rose patent striped mini flap!



Wow, awesome additions. Love that Chanel it is so cute and you look gorgeous in that dress.


----------



## megt10

lovemylife2012 said:


> I was thinking about my Birkin when I bought this shoe.



Stunning and they look great together.


----------



## JessieG

lovemylife2012 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about my Birkin when I bought this shoe.



Oh wow! Perfect. Would love a Birkin!!


----------



## Louboufan

lovemylife2012 said:


> Charlotte Olympia - My very first pair.  They're quite comfortable compare to CL shoes.



I love Charlotte Olympia!


----------



## Louboufan

lovemylife2012 said:


> I was thinking about my Birkin when I bought this shoe.



Gorgeous Birkin!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some fun additions!
> 
> Sale headbands from Bloomies
> 
> 7fam coated metallic blue skinnies (sale)!
> 
> NL blouse (love the 3 bows on the neckline)!
> 
> Actually wore this out the day I got it (rag & bone knit dress)
> 
> Kinda obsessed with the Chanel cream to powder shadows (illusoire is pure perfection)... added the rest of the colors I didn't own)!
> 
> Stila lip glaze set
> 
> J. Crew sale necklace
> 
> Judith Lieber (NM/Target) mirror
> 
> NM/Target Brian Atwood studded leather gloves
> 
> NM/Target Proenza Schouler sweatshirt
> 
> NM/Target Tracy Reese blouse
> 
> JC multicolor glitter flats (sale)
> 
> Gucci black pebbled leather Soho boots (sale)
> 
> Blue box!
> 
> Can't wait to drink hot chocolate (I drink it the way others might drink coffee, haha) in this!!
> 
> Chanel '12A rose patent striped mini flap!



I went bananas with those shadows too. Haha


----------



## CocoB

Designer shoe sale always gets me. These four this week:


----------



## fumi

lovemylife2012 said:


> I was thinking about my Birkin when I bought this shoe.



The colors of the heels and the Birkin are amazing!


----------



## wannaprada

CocoB said:
			
		

> Designer shoe sale always gets me. These four this week:



I love those Valentino's!! Who had those on sale??


----------



## CocoB

wannaprada said:


> I love those Valentino's!! Who had those on sale??



Which pair? Black from luisaviaroma (they're amazing!) and red from NM. Love both!


----------



## wannaprada

CocoB said:
			
		

> Which pair? Black from luisaviaroma (they're amazing!) and red from NM. Love both!



Both look delicious, but the red ones are talking to me! Lol! Off to the NM website!


----------



## Cityfashionista

lovemylife2012 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about my Birkin when I bought this shoe.



Gorgeous!


----------



## _Danielle_

Prada from Fall


----------



## butterfij

I bought this clutch on friday from a lovely eBay seller. I am in love. But it now means I am once again poor as I also bought these this week. And what makes being poor even more awful is that I have just found a pair of reasonably priced super vic's on eBay :cry:


----------



## fumi

_Danielle_ said:


> Prada from Fall



Love these! They are so cheeky


----------



## Christchrist

butterfij said:
			
		

> I bought this clutch on friday from a lovely eBay seller. I am in love. But it now means I am once again poor as I also bought these this week. And what makes being poor even more awful is that I have just found a pair of reasonably priced super vic's on eBay :cry:



Very pretty


----------



## _Danielle_

fumi said:


> Love these! They are so cheeky




 Thank you fumi here are some mod pix


----------



## stilly

Felicious said:


> I just had to own these booties from Jette Riis Copenhagen.
> 
> View attachment 1969069
> 
> Made a little video of me walking in them: http://youtu.be/Es2mpdUu85I
> 
> And got my first pair of glasses, could not resist the black with red inside
> View attachment 1969070



I love these!!!


----------



## JessieG

_Danielle_ said:
			
		

> Thank you fumi here are some mod pix



Cool shoes! Love how different they are!


----------



## legaldiva

lovemylife2012 said:
			
		

> Charlotte Olympia - My very first pair.  They're quite comfortable compare to CL shoes.



I just got my first pair of COs, which ate identical to yours except the more muted pastel linen version. I absolutely LOVE them!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Target has the Target/NM items on sale at 50% off so I took advantage and picked up this lovely Tracy Reese top.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Target has the Target/NM items on sale at 50% off so I took advantage and picked up this lovely Tracy Reese top.



Hey  that's very pretty


----------



## bitchychinky

_Danielle_ said:


> Thank you fumi here are some mod pix



These are super cute!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hey  that's very pretty



Thanks CC! Only $39!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks CC! Only $39!



What! I want one


----------



## chilecorona

_Danielle_ said:


> Prada from Fall



Love those!


----------



## chilecorona

I got Tieks! My first pair, just the matte black. But...I love them! I'm going to get more for sure! Ya'll know about high heel hell! http://tieks.com/


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> What! I want one



Target babe!


----------



## mularice

Just posted this in the dedicated thread but I just got my Robert Rodriguez for NM x Target lace dress. Had to get some stuff shipped over from US as we can't get it in the UK. I also got the Rag and Bone cardigans for my BF and I (I know, so lame to be matching).. Also picked up some stuff from Sephora that we don't have here too (and some stuff that's sold out). Thought I'd show a mod shot of my dress (excuse bad quality on the front camera and the mess on the floor).


----------



## jessluvlv

Comfy and cute I looooove leopard


----------



## Christchrist

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> Comfy and cute I looooove leopard



Those soles are awesome!


----------



## jessluvlv

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Those soles are awesome!



Thank u the inside and the straps are the same way I love them


----------



## wannaprada

Today's my 11th wedding anniversary and the DH surprised me with a brown box that I love receiving, besides Louboutin boxes. Can you guess what's inside?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today's my 11th wedding anniversary and the DH surprised me with a brown box that I love receiving, besides Louboutin boxes. Can you guess what's inside?



Happy anniversary!!!!!! Can't wait to see


----------



## wannaprada

It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Awww this is so sweet. Congrats girl. What a great hubby


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Awww this is so sweet. Congrats girl. What a great hubby



Thanks CC! He's a sweet guy!


----------



## Cityfashionista

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



T you look fab. What a wonderful Dh!  happy anniversary!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Great purchases everyone.


----------



## wannaprada

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> T you look fab. What a wonderful Dh!  happy anniversary!



Thanks babe!


----------



## vintage2

wannaprada said:


> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Congrats, on the Neverfull GM. You have a wonderful DH.  I love your CL Pigalle Cameo Rose. They look perfect on you and the color is gorgeous against your skin tone. I have been looking all over for the Pigalle Cameo Rose.


----------



## wannaprada

vintage2 said:
			
		

> Congrats, on the Neverfull GM. You have a wonderful DH.  I love your CL Pigalle Cameo Rose. They look perfect on you and the color is gorgeous against your skin tone. I have been looking all over for the Pigalle Cameo Rose.



Thanks Vintage! I had to go up half a size to snag those piggies on sale! Have you tried the new Chicago boutique?


----------



## vintage2

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Vintage! I had to go up half a size to snag those piggies on sale! Have you tried the new Chicago boutique?



Yes, I did contact the Chicago boutique and they are out in my size.  I wish I had bought them when they first came out. I love the color. Thanks for your advice on the Chicago boutique.


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today's my 11th wedding anniversary and the DH surprised me with a brown box that I love receiving, besides Louboutin boxes. Can you guess what's inside?



Happy anniversary!!! And what an amazing DH you have. Love the bag AND the piggies on you


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Target has the Target/NM items on sale at 50% off so I took advantage and picked up this lovely Tracy Reese top.



Love the top Wanna. It is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

jessluvlv said:


> Comfy and cute I looooove leopard
> 
> View attachment 1992082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992083


Love these.


mularice said:


> Just posted this in the dedicated thread but I just got my Robert Rodriguez for NM x Target lace dress. Had to get some stuff shipped over from US as we can't get it in the UK. I also got the Rag and Bone cardigans for my BF and I (I know, so lame to be matching).. Also picked up some stuff from Sephora that we don't have here too (and some stuff that's sold out). Thought I'd show a mod shot of my dress (excuse bad quality on the front camera and the mess on the floor).


Such a pretty dress and it looks great on you.


wannaprada said:


> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Happy Anniversary Wanna, great bag and even better husband!


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Happy anniversary!!! And what an amazing DH you have. Love the bag AND the piggies on you



Yes he is! Thanks B!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the top Wanna. It is so pretty.



Thanks Megt! I paired it with some skinny jeans and my navy Biancas and it looked good. Wish I would have taken a pic. 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary Wanna, great bag and even better husband!



Thanks Megt and I agree!


----------



## Baby_ann13

jessluvlv said:


> Comfy and cute I looooove leopard
> 
> View attachment 1992082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992083





Love these!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

wannaprada said:


> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Congratulations and happy anniversary! Everything looks great on you.


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Love this bag!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## wannaprada

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Congratulations and happy anniversary! Everything looks great on you.






			
				needloub said:
			
		

> Love this bag!  Happy Anniversary!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Congrats!! What a perfect gift


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Lucky girl!!!  The bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Congrats!! What a perfect gift






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Lucky girl!!!  The bag is gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love the NF Wanna! Congrats


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Love the NF Wanna! Congrats



Thanks Misty!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> It's my new Neverfull GM! I've wanted this bag for the longest and I love it! Can't wait to use it! What a sweet, wonderful DH I have!



Awwwww how lovely is that??

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## wannaprada

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Awwwww how lovely is that??
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!



Thanks Miz!


----------



## chilecorona

mizcolon73 said:


> Awwwww how lovely is that??
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!



So sweet!


----------



## wannaprada

^^Thanks Chile!


----------



## Stina Lee

Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!


----------



## beagly911

Stina Lee said:


> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!


Oh Congrats Stina!!  That is wonderful!!  Your ring is gorgeous...so happy for you both!!


----------



## mularice

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



CONGRATS!!!!!!!
Absolutely beautiful ring


----------



## Christchrist

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



Oh yey. Congrats!! It's so pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Stina Lee said:


> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



Congrats girl!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



Yay, congrats!


----------



## me&momo

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



Thats amazing!! Congratulations!!


----------



## megt10

Stina Lee said:


> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



Oh congratulations Stina. Your ring is gorgeous. How exciting, I am so happy for you.


----------



## soleilbrun

Stina Lee said:


> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



Congratulations!


----------



## Stina Lee

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh Congrats Stina!!  That is wonderful!!  Your ring is gorgeous...so happy for you both!!






			
				mularice said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!!!!!!
> Absolutely beautiful ring






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh yey. Congrats!! It's so pretty






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Congrats girl!!!






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yay, congrats!






			
				me&momo said:
			
		

> Thats amazing!! Congratulations!!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh congratulations Stina. Your ring is gorgeous. How exciting, I am so happy for you.






			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Congratulations!



Thank you so so much, everyone! We are absolutely thrilled. I still can't believe it's real. I just keep staring at my hand. I am so excited to start the planning andddd to pick out my CL wedding shoes!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Stina Lee said:
			
		

> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!



Congrats!! It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Congrats!! It's gorgeous!!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats! Really happy for you! Beautiful ring too! 





Stina Lee said:


> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!


----------



## Stina Lee

Jönathan said:
			
		

> Congrats! Really happy for you! Beautiful ring too!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## bougainvillier

My Xmas gift


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> My Xmas gift



Twilly!! So pretty


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Twilly!! So pretty



Thanks darling


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> My Xmas gift



What an awesome present!


----------



## bougainvillier

fumi said:


> What an awesome present!



Thanks fumi! I was so thrilled


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> My Xmas gift



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## mularice

I got this ring. It's ruby and diamond set in white gold. My mum has the same ring with technically a smaller ruby but her ruby is a one in a million - it is a ruby with a naturally occurring diamond mineral inside it so it has the depth of colour from a ruby but the inside sparkles like a diamond. Hard to explain but it's amazing!
Anyway this one she said I could have since its wasted in her collection


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> I got this ring. It's ruby and diamond set in white gold. My mum has the same ring with technically a smaller ruby but her ruby is a one in a million - it is a ruby with a naturally occurring diamond mineral inside it so it has the depth of colour from a ruby but the inside sparkles like a diamond. Hard to explain but it's amazing!
> Anyway this one she said I could have since its wasted in her collection



Awwww what a sweet momma. It's very pretty. Cherish that


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Awwww what a sweet momma. It's very pretty. Cherish that



Haha my mum is anything but sweet! However she collects fine jewellery like you ladies collect Louboutins. I say she is spending my inheritance. She says she is investing my inheritance in jewels. Haha. She likes things in "sets" so has to buy the ring, bracelet, earrings and necklace. She once lost a tennis bracelet and got so upset she went out and bought a whole new set.. Then someone handed in the original bracelet so she ended up with 2 very similar sets! LOL


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Haha my mum is anything but sweet! However she collects fine jewellery like you ladies collect Louboutins. I say she is spending my inheritance. She says she is investing my inheritance in jewels. Haha. She likes things in "sets" so has to buy the ring, bracelet, earrings and necklace. She once lost a tennis bracelet and got so upset she went out and bought a whole new set.. Then someone handed in the original bracelet so she ended up with 2 very similar sets! LOL



That's pretty funny lol.


----------



## AEGIS

Stina Lee said:


> Not a purchase but a gift and a promise. My bf of 4 years proposed the night before Xmas eve! Here is my ring! Very blessed!




congrats!!! happy planning and here's to a wonderful future for you both!


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> My Xmas gift


So gorgeous what an awesome gift.


mularice said:


> I got this ring. It's ruby and diamond set in white gold. My mum has the same ring with technically a smaller ruby but her ruby is a one in a million - it is a ruby with a naturally occurring diamond mineral inside it so it has the depth of colour from a ruby but the inside sparkles like a diamond. Hard to explain but it's amazing!
> Anyway this one she said I could have since its wasted in her collection


Your ring is beautiful.


mularice said:


> Haha my mum is anything but sweet! However she collects fine jewellery like you ladies collect Louboutins. I say she is spending my inheritance. She says she is investing my inheritance in jewels. Haha. She likes things in "sets" so has to buy the ring, bracelet, earrings and necklace. She once lost a tennis bracelet and got so upset she went out and bought a whole new set.. Then someone handed in the original bracelet so she ended up with 2 very similar sets! LOL


That is too funny.


----------



## AEGIS

bougainvillier said:


> My Xmas gift





stunning.


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wow! Congrats!



Thanks dear. It was my lucky year


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:
			
		

> So gorgeous what an awesome gift.



Thanks meg!! It was very special to me


----------



## bougainvillier

AEGIS said:
			
		

> stunning.



Thanks AEGIS. Patience did me good


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> My Xmas gift



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;congrats!


----------



## chilecorona

mularice said:


> I got this ring. It's ruby and diamond set in white gold. My mum has the same ring with technically a smaller ruby but her ruby is a one in a million - it is a ruby with a naturally occurring diamond mineral inside it so it has the depth of colour from a ruby but the inside sparkles like a diamond. Hard to explain but it's amazing!
> Anyway this one she said I could have since its wasted in her collection



What beautiful ring! (BTW are those pumps Kate Spade?)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> My Xmas gift



WOW!!!! I love!!!!


----------



## mularice

chilecorona said:
			
		

> What beautiful ring! (BTW are those pumps Kate Spade?)



Thank you  the shoes are Very Noeud Louboutin's


----------



## wannaprada

Just purchased two pants and a top from Jcrew for only $76! Love that store!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just purchased two pants and a top from Jcrew for only $76! Love that store!



That store is great. Nice job girl


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That store is great. Nice job girl



Thanks CC! I'm addicted to that store!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks CC! I'm addicted to that store!



We shall shop there when we meet


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> We shall shop there when we meet



Definitely!


----------



## BagBragger

Stumbled across this last night when visiting a store for a return. It's buy Dooney and Burke. It reminds me of the 
Longchamp tote. I don't care for that version though, it's too popular and brings to mind a reusable grocery bag (NO OFFENSE). What I really like about this tote, besides the colors, is the leather base. It should be very sturdy for a daily work or travel tote...and it's so cute! It was on sale too!


----------



## bougainvillier

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Stumbled across this last night when visiting a store for a return. It's buy Dooney and Burke. It reminds me of the
> Longchamp tote. I don't care for that version though, it's too popular and brings to mind a reusable grocery bag (NO OFFENSE). What I really like about this tote, besides the colors, is the leather base. It should be very sturdy for a daily work or travel tote...and it's so cute! It was on sale too!



Wow love this. The color so cheerful


----------



## BagBragger

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Wow love this. The color so cheerful



Thanks! I know, right! I know it's winter but I'm using it now for work.  My work bags are big and I put too much in them and they are heavy.  I'm down sizing with this.  And it will hopefully bring on spring and summer weather...,lol.


----------



## bougainvillier

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Thanks! I know, right! I know it's winter but I'm using it now for work.  My work bags are big and I put too much in them and they are heavy.  I'm down sizing with this.  And it will hopefully bring on spring and summer weather...,lol.



I cannot wait for spring to come. You must feel like in spring already with this delish bag. Do you mind sharing where you got this and price? Thanks


----------



## BagBragger

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I cannot wait for spring to come. You must feel like in spring already with this delish bag. Do you mind sharing where you got this and price? Thanks



Absolutely not! I got it from Carson Pirie Scott. It was on sale for $158 and I used a 20% off coupon.


----------



## bougainvillier

Got this new nail polish


----------



## deltalady

Just got the Brian Atwood Bambola pumps from Nordstrom Rack for $75! What a steal!


----------



## Christchrist

deltalady said:
			
		

> Just got the Brian Atwood Bambola pumps from Nordstrom Rack for $75! What a steal!



What! That's a great deal


----------



## deltalady

Christchrist said:


> What! That's a great deal



I know, right?  I did a double take when I saw the price!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Hermès 'C'est la Fête' carré 70 Bleu Nuit/Gris/Prune*


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> Hermès 'C'est la Fête' carré 70 Bleu Nuit/Gris/Prune



Oh my. That's an amazing shoe with that beautiful scarf


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> Oh my. That's an amazing shoe with that beautiful scarf



Thank you CC


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Hermès 'C'est la Fête' carré 70 Bleu Nuit/Gris/Prune*



I love this scarf it is gorgeous.


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> I love this scarf it is gorgeous.



Thank you megt10! I fell in love with this design


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

My new obsession


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Wowwww drooling! Congrats


----------



## l.a_girl19

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My new obsession



Beautiful clutch!  I bet you'll get a lot of use out of it


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> Beautiful clutch!  I bet you'll get a lot of use out of it



Thank you lagirl


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CC! I'm addicted to that store!



So am I, I bought every color blythe shirt!! lol


----------



## mizcolon73

deltalady said:


> Just got the Brian Atwood Bambola pumps from Nordstrom Rack for $75! What a steal!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2019356



These are soooo cute!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> My new obsession



Oh that is stunning


----------



## Doglover1610

Bought from Dillards: Chelsea & Violet Zig-Zag Print Blouse and Colored Skinny Jeans. Can't wait to dress them up with my camel patent VP or my brown Minibout! 

http://www.dillards.com/product/Che..._-1_301_503328696?df=03836949_zi_purple_multi

http://www.dillards.com/product/Chelsea-Violet-Skinny-Pants_301_-1_301_503687823


----------



## icecreamom

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My new obsession



Gorgeous!


----------



## butterfij

Just thought I'd share some things that I picked up in the sales and on eBay in the last month. 
The first pair of shoes are a lovely pair of ankle booties from Zara 




The second pair of boots are a pair of over the knee boots from Chinese Laundry









The third pair are rosellas in glitter. I got these from eBay, they are so comfy and so sparkly 




The fourth and final pair of shoes are some gorgeous heels by Miu Miu. I got these on eBay for an absolute steal of £40. They are perfect nude heels for me. The only problem is there is a couple of rips on one shoe. You might be able to see them in the picture. Does anyone know if this can be fixed? 









And my last major purchase is this gorgeous Marchesa clutch. The iPhone camera really doesn't do it any justice


----------



## l.a_girl19

Scarf rings made from natural hornMaiTai collection An accessory to the many ways of tying scarves. I never thought scarves could be such amazing artistic accessories!


----------



## l.a_girl19

butterfij said:


> Just thought I'd share some things that I picked up in the sales and on eBay in the last month.
> The first pair of shoes are a lovely pair of ankle booties from Zara
> 
> View attachment 2023323
> 
> 
> The second pair of boots are a pair of over the knee boots from Chinese Laundry
> 
> View attachment 2023335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023340
> 
> 
> The third pair are rosellas in glitter. I got these from eBay, they are so comfy and so sparkly
> 
> View attachment 2023344
> 
> 
> The fourth and final pair of shoes are some gorgeous heels by Miu Miu. I got these on eBay for an absolute steal of £40. They are perfect nude heels for me. The only problem is there is a couple of rips on one shoe. You might be able to see them in the picture. Does anyone know if this can be fixed?
> 
> View attachment 2023352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023354
> 
> 
> And my last major purchase is this gorgeous Marchesa clutch. The iPhone camera really doesn't do it any justice
> 
> View attachment 2023355



Gorgeous! I especially love the Marchesa clutch


----------



## PursePrincess24

just ordered this for a steal! cant wait to get it!


----------



## bougainvillier

PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> just ordered this for a steal! cant wait to get it!



Very cute. What is this by?


----------



## PursePrincess24

bougainvillier said:


> Very cute. What is this by?



Vince Camuto


----------



## PatsyCline

Picked up a pair of Giuseppe Zanotti Evas from Saks on the weekend.  50% off.


----------



## blairxoxo

jimmy choos from saks!!!


----------



## megt10

butterfij said:


> Just thought I'd share some things that I picked up in the sales and on eBay in the last month.
> The first pair of shoes are a lovely pair of ankle booties from Zara
> 
> View attachment 2023323
> 
> 
> The second pair of boots are a pair of over the knee boots from Chinese Laundry
> 
> View attachment 2023335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023340
> 
> 
> The third pair are rosellas in glitter. I got these from eBay, they are so comfy and so sparkly
> 
> View attachment 2023344
> 
> 
> The fourth and final pair of shoes are some gorgeous heels by Miu Miu. I got these on eBay for an absolute steal of £40. They are perfect nude heels for me. The only problem is there is a couple of rips on one shoe. You might be able to see them in the picture. Does anyone know if this can be fixed?
> 
> View attachment 2023352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023354
> 
> 
> And my last major purchase is this gorgeous Marchesa clutch. The iPhone camera really doesn't do it any justice
> 
> View attachment 2023355





l.a_girl19 said:


> Scarf rings made from natural hornMaiTai collection An accessory to the many ways of tying scarves. I never thought scarves could be such amazing artistic accessories!





PatsyCline said:


> Picked up a pair of Giuseppe Zanotti Evas from Saks on the weekend.  50% off.





PursePrincess24 said:


> Vince Camuto





blairxoxo said:


> jimmy choos from saks!!!



Great purchases everyone.


----------



## martinaa

blairxoxo said:


> jimmy choos from saks!!!



Great purchase!


----------



## Christchrist

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> jimmy choos from saks!!!



They are stunning


----------



## wannaprada

Love the purchases everyone!


----------



## AEGIS

butterfij said:


> Just thought I'd share some things that I picked up in the sales and on eBay in the last month.
> The first pair of shoes are a lovely pair of ankle booties from Zara
> 
> View attachment 2023323
> 
> 
> The second pair of boots are a pair of over the knee boots from Chinese Laundry
> 
> View attachment 2023335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023340
> 
> 
> The third pair are rosellas in glitter. I got these from eBay, they are so comfy and so sparkly
> 
> View attachment 2023344
> 
> 
> The fourth and final pair of shoes are some gorgeous heels by Miu Miu. I got these on eBay for an absolute steal of £40. They are perfect nude heels for me. The only problem is there is a couple of rips on one shoe. You might be able to see them in the picture. Does anyone know if this can be fixed?
> 
> View attachment 2023352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023354
> 
> 
> And my last major purchase is this gorgeous Marchesa clutch. The iPhone camera really doesn't do it any justice
> 
> View attachment 2023355




that marchesa clutch is perfection!

patent leather can be mended or reinforced but you'll still see the tears


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> that marchesa clutch is perfection!
> 
> patent leather can be mended or reinforced but you'll still see the tears



I second that. It's beautiful


----------



## butterfij

AEGIS said:


> that marchesa clutch is perfection!
> 
> patent leather can be mended or reinforced but you'll still see the tears



Thanks and I think I live with the tears until I find another pair of nudes in the right shade


----------



## butterfij

Christchrist said:


> I second that. It's beautiful



Thank you I had been eyeing it up for months, I had to do quite a few twelve hour shifts at work to afford it. But its deffo worth it


----------



## butterfij

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous! I especially love the Marchesa clutch



Thank you, it was love at first sight


----------



## AEGIS

butterfij said:


> Thanks and I think I live with the tears until I find another pair of nudes in the right shade



I feel your pain.  Idk if I have a shoe that is my perfect nude yet.  It's hard to find especially one that doesn't have a platform.  I wish Louboutin would make a pigalle plato in a nice warm brown.


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I feel your pain.  Idk if I have a shoe that is my perfect nude yet.  It's hard to find especially one that doesn't have a platform.  I wish Louboutin would make a pigalle plato in a nice warm brown.



I was just thinking that the other day. Warm brown. Pretty


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I feel your pain.  Idk if I have a shoe that is my perfect nude yet.  It's hard to find especially one that doesn't have a platform.  I wish Louboutin would make a pigalle plato in a nice warm brown.



I have a Gucci pump that I love which is as close to my skin tone as I'm probably going to find. It is hard for us to find our shade nude though.


----------



## chilecorona

I got these at NM. I just love this color, very rich hue! It's more burgundy IRL.


----------



## chilecorona

I'm finally getting around to my Xmas gift from DH. He "wrapped" it in a black trash bag . . . I was not too happy.  But when I opened the bag and saw a silver box I knew is was NM or Nordies! I LOVE Burberry like I love CLs and he was so proud of himself for working with an SA for the first time.  He thinks it too funny that I TPF and kept sharing stories of all your DH, DF and DBs! I was so happy with him.


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:
			
		

> I got these at NM. I just love this color, very rich hue! It's more burgundy IRL.



Those are amazing


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

chilecorona said:
			
		

> I'm finally getting around to my Xmas gift from DH. He "wrapped" it in a black trash bag . . . I was not too happy.  But when I opened the bag and saw a silver box I knew is was NM or Nordies! I LOVE Burberry like I love CLs and he was so proud of himself for working with an SA for the first time.  He thinks it too funny that I TPF and kept sharing stories of all your DH, DF and DBs! I was so happy with him.



Beautiful congrats!!


----------



## dbeth

blairxoxo said:


> jimmy choos from saks!!!



LOVE these!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> *Hermès 'C'est la Fête' carré 70 Bleu Nuit/Gris/Prune*



WOW, this combo is absolutely breath taking!!! So beautiful!! 



PursePrincess24 said:


> just ordered this for a steal! cant wait to get it!




Really love that color--so vibrant!


----------



## chilecorona

Thank you!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dbeth said:


> WOW, this combo is absolutely breath taking!!! So beautiful!!



Thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hermès Turquoise Suede Elbe Sandals






AND my very first Hermès handbag....presenting my beloved Ultra Violet Clemence Evelyne III PM SO IN LOVE I'm really happy that I went with this style for my first H bag. I will definitely get a lot of use out of it. So excited!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

NAP sale:

Guiseppe Zanotti swarovski embellished suede sandals
Marc by Marc Jacobs silver sequin booties
YSL Arty at fullprice thrown in for good measure


----------



## CloudyDayz198

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hermès Turquoise Suede Elbe Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND my very first Hermès handbag....presenting my beloved Ultra Violet Clemence Evelyne III PM SO IN LOVE I'm really happy that I went with this style for my first H bag. I will definitely get a lot of use out of it. So excited!




I think those are my 2 most favorite colors! I love the sandals- can't wait for spring, that blue is just gorgeous! And the purple H....omg   Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chilecorona said:


> I got these at NM. I just love this color, very rich hue! It's more burgundy IRL.



The color is beautiful!


----------



## martinaa

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hermès Turquoise Suede Elbe Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND my very first Hermès handbag....presenting my beloved Ultra Violet Clemence Evelyne III PM SO IN LOVE I'm really happy that I went with this style for my first H bag. I will definitely get a lot of use out of it. So excited!



The Sandals are super cute!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jess10141 said:


> I think those are my 2 most favorite colors! I love the sandals- can't wait for spring, that blue is just gorgeous! And the purple H....omg   Congrats!



Thank you Haha, same here...I wish spring was here so that I can wear those sandals right away:giggles: And I can't wait to wear both the sandals and bag together I was so happy to find the Evelyne in ultraviolet. Its such a chic shade of purple. One of my favourite H colors



martinaa said:


> The Sandals are super cute!



Thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hermès Turquoise Suede Elbe Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND my very first Hermès handbag....presenting my beloved Ultra Violet Clemence Evelyne III PM SO IN LOVE I'm really happy that I went with this style for my first H bag. I will definitely get a lot of use out of it. So excited!



Congrats on your new purchases LA! The sandals are adorable!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats on your new purchases LA! The sandals are adorable!



Thank you *C* I love those sandals. I was so bummed when I missed out on them last summer. The worst part is that I was in the South of France last July and had the chance to get them


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you *C* I love those sandals. I was so bummed when I missed out on them last summer. The worst part is that I was in the South of France last July and had the chance to get them



well I know you got a whole bunch of other goodies...


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> I have a Gucci pump that I love which is as close to my skin tone as I'm probably going to find. It is hard for us to find our shade nude though.



why didn't I get a notification? tpf is tricky...anyway yes...brown girl problems lol....ysl makes nice warm tans and browns that compliment brown skin imo



chilecorona said:


> I got these at NM. I just love this color, very rich hue! It's more burgundy IRL.





chilecorona said:


> I'm finally getting around to my Xmas gift from DH. He "wrapped" it in a black trash bag . . . I was not too happy.  But when I opened the bag and saw a silver box I knew is was NM or Nordies! I LOVE Burberry like I love CLs and he was so proud of himself for working with an SA for the first time.  He thinks it too funny that I TPF and kept sharing stories of all your DH, DF and DBs! I was so happy with him.



I've realized men LOVE this trick lol. They're so tickled by gag gifts and trickery lol



hermosa_vogue said:


> NAP sale:
> 
> Guiseppe Zanotti swarovski embellished suede sandals
> Marc by Marc Jacobs silver sequin booties
> YSL Arty at fullprice thrown in for good measure




those zanotti sandals are awesome


----------



## l.a_girl19

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well I know you got a whole bunch of other goodies...



Haha! Not really because I was worried about trying to stuff everything in my already overflowing suitcase I did get a few things but not as much as I had hoped! 

I'm making up for it now though


----------



## momhappy

My latest non-CL purchase arrived today.  My very first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals.  I got the highest heel height in a metallic gold color.  Can't wait until spring/summer


----------



## l.a_girl19

momhappy said:


> My latest non-CL purchase arrived today.  My very first pair of YSL Tribute Sandals.  I got the highest heel height in a metallic gold color.  Can't wait until spring/summer



Congrats! The Tribute sandal is amazing. You'll get a lot of use out of them


----------



## hermosa_vogue

AEGIS said:


> those zanotti sandals are awesome



Yay I'm so excited.  They will be delivered today!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Got the first of 3 NAP orders and the first of 2 Shopbop orders yesterday.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got the first of 3 NAP orders and the first of 2 Shopbop orders yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037265


Gorgeous purchases. Love the booties.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got the first of 3 NAP orders and the first of 2 Shopbop orders yesterday.



Oooooooo my gosh. Drooling


----------



## l.a_girl19

Hermès *Trésors Retrouvés* 90cm scarf


----------



## l.a_girl19

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got the first of 3 NAP orders and the first of 2 Shopbop orders yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037265



Amazing!  Love those sparkly heels


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hermès *Trésors Retrouvés* 90cm scarf



Lovely scarf.


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> Lovely scarf.



Thank you *meg*!!!


----------



## megt10

I had a few gift cards that needed to be used before they expired. I just purchased this DVF dress from BG.


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> I had a few gift cards that needed to be used before they expired. I just purchased this DVF dress from BG.



 stunning! Love DVF!


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> stunning! Love DVF!



Thank you LA I do too. I have more DVF than any other designer.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I had a few gift cards that needed to be used before they expired. I just purchased this DVF dress from BG.



Ooooooo that color will look great on you meg


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ooooooo that color will look great on you meg



Hope so. I know I love the color and the spikes. Since I found my other pair of pp spikes comfy and easy to wear for several hours I am willing to try these too


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Hope so. I know I love the color and the spikes. Since I found my other pair of pp spikes comfy and easy to wear for several hours I am willing to try these too



Yey can't wait to see


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got the first of 3 NAP orders and the first of 2 Shopbop orders yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037265


Oh I love everything!!  But the sandals are TDF!!!!


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> Hermès *Trésors Retrouvés* 90cm scarf



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I had a few gift cards that needed to be used before they expired. I just purchased this DVF dress from BG.



Beautiful meg!!


----------



## beagly911

I too had some Nordies notes that I needed to use so I picked this up for an installation banquet/convention later this year

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/eliza-j...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## leana01

Scored these while on vacation in New York last week! So excited!


----------



## beagly911

leana01 said:


> Scored these while on vacation in New York last week! So excited!



Ooo very pretty, I love the color!!


----------



## leana01

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ooo very pretty, I love the color!!



Thanks beagly! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## crystalhowlett

My angel just woke up from her nap to help mommy open her present 

Classic black caviar jumbo bag!!! Yippie skippie!!!  (My first chanel)


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:


> Scored these while on vacation in New York last week! So excited!



Love the color. Jimmy choo is fab


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> My angel just woke up from her nap to help mommy open her present
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo bag!!! Yippie skippie!!!  (My first chanel)



That's my dream bag. Congrats girl


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love the color. Jimmy choo is fab



Thanks CC!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's my dream bag. Congrats girl



Thanks CC. It's my dream bag too!! I'm so happy I just wanna go somewhere so I can take it along.  My hub just rolled his eye and said oh mommy has a chanel now great. Hahaha!!!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Thanks CC. It's my dream bag too!! I'm so happy I just wanna go somewhere so I can take it along.  My hub just rolled his eye and said oh mommy has a chanel now great. Hahaha!!!



Lol. Men!


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2038244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038248
> 
> 
> My angel just woke up from her nap to help mommy open her present
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo bag!!! Yippie skippie!!!  (My first chanel)


Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> I too had some Nordies notes that I needed to use so I picked this up for an installation banquet/convention later this year
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/eliza-j...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


Ok here's the actual pic of the dress


----------



## CloudyDayz198

love, love, love, love that dress beagly! That neckline is gorgeous!


----------



## vivalalauren

First Miu Miu shoes purchase! Metallic Mary Jane's:


----------



## beagly911

vivalalauren said:


> First Miu Miu shoes purchase! Metallic Mary Jane's:



Cute!!  I love Mary Jane's and the metallic is great!


----------



## beagly911

jess10141 said:


> love, love, love, love that dress beagly! That neckline is gorgeous!


Thank you jess!  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Ok here's the actual pic of the dress





stunning. it would be very pretty w/your red lace shoes in your siggy


----------



## AEGIS

hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.

I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.







Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer







Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.





Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC






And now...I am done lol.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> 
> 
> And now...I am done lol.




I love that chanel red caviar...especially that it's more of a matte color.  And perfect for valentines day...good timing!! 

I just saw my first Celine bag IRL a few months ago- your blue nano is     That color is tdf and I love the structure of the bags, absolutely gorgeous.  

Great purchases!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> stunning. it would be very pretty w/your red lace shoes in your siggy


Ooo hadn't thought of that combo, I'll have try it.  Thanks AEGIS!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...I am done lol.


You've been very busy!!  I love the vintage red caviar!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jess10141 said:


> I love that chanel red caviar...especially that it's more of a matte color.  And perfect for valentines day...good timing!!
> 
> I just saw my first Celine bag IRL a few months ago- your blue nano is     That color is tdf and I love the structure of the bags, absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Great purchases!!



she will make her debut on valentines day. white dress...black patterned tights, black pigalle plato.... like a loser i have planned my outfit since the DH flies back from business that weekend



beagly911 said:


> Ooo hadn't thought of that combo, I'll have try it.  Thanks AEGIS!!



np!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> You've been very busy!!  I love the vintage red caviar!!!





I have...too busy.  But now I have all of my essentials and have no urge to really buy bags...now maybe a bag or two a year


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...I am done lol.



Helluva haul, hot stuff!  I think each one is full of personality and I AM DYING over the Cobalt Blue.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> I too had some Nordies notes that I needed to use so I picked this up for an installation banquet/convention later this year
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/eliza-j...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


I love the dress Beagly. You post a pic when you wear it! Did you know you can have your Nordstrom Notes put on a gift card so that they don't expire. I have been doing that for a couple of years and now have about 750.00 on 1 gift card. I plan to go shopping on my birthday next month and spend it 


leana01 said:


> Scored these while on vacation in New York last week! So excited!


Gorgeous, love the color.


crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2038244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038248
> 
> 
> My angel just woke up from her nap to help mommy open her present
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo bag!!! Yippie skippie!!!  (My first chanel)


Congrats on your first Chanel. It is beautiful and your baby is just adorable.


vivalalauren said:


> First Miu Miu shoes purchase! Metallic Mary Jane's:


So cute. Love Mary Janes.


AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...I am done lol.



Wow, you have been busy. Congrats on all your great purchases. Love the Red Jumbo Flap.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I love the dress Beagly. You post a pic when you wear it! Did you know you can have your Nordstrom Notes put on a gift card so that they don't expire. I have been doing that for a couple of years and now have about 750.00 on 1 gift card. I plan to go shopping on my birthday next month and spend it
> 
> Gorgeous, love the color.
> 
> Congrats on your first Chanel. It is beautiful and your baby is just adorable.
> 
> So cute. Love Mary Janes.
> 
> 
> Wow, you have been busy. Congrats on all your great purchases. Love the Red Jumbo Flap.


Thanks meg, I'll keep that in mind in the future!!  I'll be sure to post pics when I get it as I need help with the shoe choice with it!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you *beagly*!



crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2038244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038248
> 
> 
> My angel just woke up from her nap to help mommy open her present
> 
> Classic black caviar jumbo bag!!! Yippie skippie!!!  (My first chanel)



Omg I dieeee! Congrats!!! She's a beauty


----------



## l.a_girl19

leana01 said:


> Scored these while on vacation in New York last week! So excited!



Congrats! Beautiful color!



beagly911 said:


> Ok here's the actual pic of the dress



Ohh I love this dress *beagly*. Can't wait to see it on you in the CL outfits thread


----------



## l.a_girl19

vivalalauren said:


> First Miu Miu shoes purchase!



Very prettycongrats! 



AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...I am done lol.



Amazing!!! I am melting over the red Chanel....wow. I need that bag!  Congrats! Haha, I too have been bored with shoes lately. I finally updated my bag collection! Lol


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> And now...I am done lol.



Finally your red Chanel. Congrats aegis


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Helluva haul, hot stuff!  I think each one is full of personality and I AM DYING over the Cobalt Blue.



Thanks! The Cobalt Blue was an impulse buy. I got it for a DEAL! Y'all know I love a deal



megt10 said:


> Wow, you have been busy. Congrats on all your great purchases. Love the Red Jumbo Flap.




I have...my dh hates it...when I become focused on one thing....yikes!




l.a_girl19 said:


> Very prettycongrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!! I am melting over the red Chanel....wow. I need that bag!  Congrats! Haha, I too have been bored with shoes lately. I finally updated my bag collection! Lol



thanks! show us your goodies though idk if I need more ideas



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Finally your red Chanel. Congrats aegis



yes finally


----------



## vivalalauren

beagly911 said:


> Cute!!  I love Mary Jane's and the metallic is great!





megt10 said:


> So cute. Love Mary Janes.





l.a_girl19 said:


> Very prettycongrats!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## vivalalauren

AEGIS said:


> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.



Fabulous!! The color is AMAZING


----------



## CallMeSteph

leana01 said:
			
		

> Scored these while on vacation in New York last week! So excited!



Wow! That color is beautiful! It looks so rich in pictures I can't imagine how much more pretty they are in real life! Does CL have a color comparable to that?


----------



## crystalhowlett

leana01 said:
			
		

> Scored these while on vacation in New York last week! So excited!



I love them!! Great red color too. Perfect for valentines night ; )


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I too had some Nordies notes that I needed to use so I picked this up for an installation banquet/convention later this year
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/eliza-j-embellished-neck-velvet-sheath-dress/3382220?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



Beautiful, can't wait to see it on.


----------



## crystalhowlett

vivalalauren said:
			
		

> First Miu Miu shoes purchase! Metallic Mary Jane's:



So cute!!! The color is awesome.


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:
			
		

> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> And now...I am done lol.



Someone's been busy!! &#10084; the red jumbo and the Celine's r beautiful.  The mini flap is going to b even more gorgeous after a little love.


----------



## AEGIS

vivalalauren said:


> Fabulous!! The color is AMAZING




thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

crystalhowlett said:


> Someone's been busy!! &#10084; the red jumbo and the Celine's r beautiful.  The mini flap is going to b even more gorgeous after a little love.




Thanks! Yes I am sending her off to Chanel for a face lift lol.  The color matched some shoes I have so I got her.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you everyone!!! I thought her little whoooo faces were hilarious while opening the box! 

I love the double flap and the size is perfect! The leather is so soft.


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now...I am done lol.



What an impressive haul, congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

soleilbrun said:


> What an impressive haul, congrats!




thanks soleil! like i said--i will likely not buy any more bags for a long time...hopefully no more this year or even next


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> thanks soleil! like i said--i will likely not buy any more bags for a long time...hopefully no more this year or even next



I think it may be possible. You have a nice collection of classics to tide you over but it's always the new "it" bag in fun colors that may do you in. Stay strong sista! If you do crack, come see me to ohh and ahh with you


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> Beautiful, can't wait to see it on.


Thank you crystalhowlett!!  I'll post mod pics with a couple of CL choices when it gets here!!  I can't wait!


----------



## AEGIS

soleilbrun said:


> I think it may be possible. You have a nice collection of classics to tide you over but it's always the new "it" bag in fun colors that may do you in. Stay strong sista! If you do crack, come see me to ohh and ahh with you





lol...my philosophy is that a woman can have too many bags but never enough shoes.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> Oh I love everything!!  But the sandals are TDF!!!!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous purchases. Love the booties.





Christchrist said:


> Oooooooo my gosh. Drooling





l.a_girl19 said:


> Amazing!  Love those sparkly heels



Thanks ladies.  Unfortunately the Giuseppe Zanotti swarovski sandals are going back - way too big for me


----------



## AEGIS

oh i also found a [cheap] obsession. vince camuto clutches! does anyone else like them?


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks ladies.  Unfortunately the Giuseppe Zanotti swarovski sandals are going back - way too big for me



Oh I'm so sorry, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:
			
		

> oh i also found a [cheap] obsession. vince camuto clutches! does anyone else like them?



Yes. The Louise clutch is cool and comes in a ton of colors and textures n it's on sale 

https://www.vincecamuto.com/cgi-bin...le6&srb=&target=main&frames=no&sponsor=000003


----------



## beagly911

I have some Vince clothing but haven't looked at the clutches and purses...I likey!!!!  There are a couple of satchels that I really like!!  Thanks AEGIS for making me look and check things out!!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. thankfully ive been bored with shoes and i have been able to focus on bags...i might have focused too much and now need to scale baaaack on shopping lol...but now my essential bag collection is almost complete.
> 
> I started with this. Vintage Red Caviar Jumbo Flap. Had to wait for this to pop up and thankfully it popped up at a time where I could get it.
> 
> Celine TriColor Mini from a wonderful tpfer
> 
> Celine Cobalt Blue Nano. I originally thought this style was too small but I love and perfect for summer.
> 
> Chanel MiniFlap...i will be sending this to Chanel for some TLC
> 
> And now...I am done lol.



I'm still drooling


----------



## AEGIS

crystalhowlett said:


> Yes. The Louise clutch is cool and comes in a ton of colors and textures n it's on sale
> 
> https://www.vincecamuto.com/cgi-bin...le6&srb=&target=main&frames=no&sponsor=000003



 i know. i already own three:shame: the quality seems on par to me with ysl belle du jour clutches



beagly911 said:


> I have some Vince clothing but haven't looked at the clutches and purses...I likey!!!!  There are a couple of satchels that I really like!!  Thanks AEGIS for making me look and check things out!!




glad to help!:giggles:


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I'm still drooling





girl i drool over your stash too


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> girl i drool over your stash too



We can share lol


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> thanks soleil! like i said--i will likely not buy any more bags for a long time...hopefully no more this year or even next



I say that too and so far I have stuck to it. Of course we are not even a month into this year


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> lol...my philosophy is that a woman can have too many bags but never enough shoes.



What constitutes too many bags?


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I say that too and so far I have stuck to it. Of course we are not even a month into this year





Meg have you outgrown that closet? 

and idk how many is too many....probably bc i will never admit if i have too many


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Meg have you outgrown that closet?
> 
> and idk how many is too many....probably bc i will never admit if i have too many



I won't admit to owning too many bags either much less shoes. I am at maximum capacity in the closet and I have a shoe spillover into DH's closet. He needs way less stuff


----------



## megt10

Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Meg! I love these two pairs they're just gorgeous and chic, congrats.


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Meg! I love these two pairs they're just gorgeous and chic, congrats.



Thanks. Wasn't sure about the flats since I don't find flats overly comfortable. These aren't bad but need a little more breaking in. I can't wait to wear the other pair. Here is a pic of the flats being worn.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> Thanks. Wasn't sure about the flats since I don't find flats overly comfortable. These aren't bad but need a little more breaking in. I can't wait to wear the other pair. Here is a pic of the flats being worn.



I LOVE this whole outfit- the shoes look perfect with it. Those pants are amazing!  Were you a stylist in the past life??


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Love that pink meg. Girl you always look good


----------



## abs678

megt10 said:


> Thanks. Wasn't sure about the flats since I don't find flats overly comfortable. These aren't bad but need a little more breaking in. I can't wait to wear the other pair. Here is a pic of the flats being worn.


ah-mazing! Love the flats and houndstooth pants


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Wow Meg!! Girl, I wanna b like u when I grow up!!  
Love all your looks. U look great in the flats too.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thanks. Wasn't sure about the flats since I don't find flats overly comfortable. These aren't bad but need a little more breaking in. I can't wait to wear the other pair. Here is a pic of the flats being worn.


Love them both and you look great as usual!!


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



These are amazing!!! Especially the hot pink!! Love em!!


----------



## leana01

l.a_girl19 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful color!



Thank You! 



CallMeSteph said:


> Wow! That color is beautiful! It looks so rich in pictures I can't imagine how much more pretty they are in real life! Does CL have a color comparable to that?



Thank you. I think Mandarin Red is pretty close to this color.  I initially wanted a pair of Mandarin Red Bianca's but I couldn't find them.  



crystalhowlett said:


> I love them!! Great red color too. Perfect for valentines night ; )



Thanks! Yes, definitely the perfect red for Valentines day!


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Loving the pink and studded ones..


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



You look so great in the flats and I absolutely LOVE the hot pink patent kitten heels ... I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need them (have the black patent/nude and another neutral pair coming soon), but I may be fighting a losing battle, haha!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Love that pink meg. Girl you always look good


Thanks CC, the pink are gorgeous on.


abs678 said:


> ah-mazing! Love the flats and houndstooth pants


Thank you, I liked the combo a lot.


crystalhowlett said:


> Wow Meg!! Girl, I wanna b like u when I grow up!!
> Love all your looks. U look great in the flats too.


Aww, you are so sweet. Thanks so much.


beagly911 said:


> Love them both and you look great as usual!!


Thanks Beagly. 


mizcolon73 said:


> These are amazing!!! Especially the hot pink!! Love em!!


They really are amazing shoes.


fieryfashionist said:


> You look so great in the flats and I absolutely LOVE the hot pink patent kitten heels ... I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need them (have the black patent/nude and another neutral pair coming soon), but I may be fighting a losing battle, haha!


Oh Fiery, you probably do need these


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> I LOVE this whole outfit- the shoes look perfect with it. Those pants are amazing!  Were you a stylist in the past life??



You are beyond kind, thank you for such a nice comment.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Omg!! Meg my friend just showed me the pink Valentino stud heels only a few days go... Wow they are fab!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Fab purchases Meg!

How do you size in Valentino compared to CL?  I'm tossing up between my CL TTS (35.5) and half a size down


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.





Oh I was having a love affair with those loafers. Did you catch them on sale? I was buying bags and had to choose. TBH--Valentino is stealing my heart instead of Louboutin these days


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Omg!! Meg my friend just showed me the pink Valentino stud heels only a few days go... Wow they are fab!!!


They really are gorgeous and even though I have yet to wear them I am already looking for my next pair. They are stunning on like wearing ankle jewelry. On these I will go a 1/2 size up next time. The pink fit but my heel is right at the edge.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Fab purchases Meg!
> 
> How do you size in Valentino compared to CL?  I'm tossing up between my CL TTS (35.5) and half a size down


I go tts on Valentino. On the pink pair I got I would recommend going 1/2 size up from your CL size because of pointy toe there isn't as much room. I am a small 38.5 and my heel is right at the edge.


AEGIS said:


> Oh I was having a love affair with those loafers. Did you catch them on sale? I was buying bags and had to choose. TBH--Valentino is stealing my heart instead of Louboutin these days


I did get the loafers on sale from Nordstrom. They were not something I would normally even look at but my favorite SA from Chicago sent me a pic and thought they were really cool and an awesome price. I got a lot of compliments on them too, they are really unique. I agree about Valentino they really are coming up with some gorgeous designs.


----------



## chilecorona

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Love rockstud!!! Yay!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Thanks. Wasn't sure about the flats since *I don't find flats overly comfortable.* These aren't bad but need a little more breaking in. I can't wait to wear the other pair. Here is a pic of the flats being worn.



neither do i and i always thought something was wrong with me


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> neither do i and i always thought something was wrong with me



I know me too. I did have to add an insole to make them a bit more comfortable.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Bought some Chanel ballet flats yesterday and 6 YSL Arty rings.  Oh and a Missoni scarf

thenewburystreet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/108-2.jpg


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought some Chanel ballet flats yesterday and 6 YSL Arty rings.  Oh and a Missoni scarf
> 
> thenewburystreet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/108-3.jpg



I love all of them!!!  Great buys hermosa_vogue!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought some Chanel ballet flats yesterday and 6 YSL Arty rings.  Oh and a Missoni scarf
> 
> thenewburystreet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/108-3.jpg



I need that blue ring


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> I need that blue ring



NAP sale. They still had loads left when I looked yday.

Edit: poop I think sale ended yday!


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought some Chanel ballet flats yesterday and 6 YSL Arty rings.  Oh and a Missoni scarf
> 
> thenewburystreet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/108-2.jpg



6......my god girl!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I need that blue ring



LOL! Which one?


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought some Chanel ballet flats yesterday and 6 YSL Arty rings.  Oh and a Missoni scarf
> 
> thenewburystreet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/108-2.jpg



Love the rings! You have them in like all shades of blue I want one too!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Oops the chanel ballet flats didn't upload.

Here we go


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oops the chanel ballet flats didn't upload.
> 
> Here we go



Awe purdy. Chanel flats are cozy


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> I won't admit to owning too many bags either much less shoes. I am at maximum capacity in the closet and I have a shoe spillover into DH's closet. *He needs way less stuff *



How do men do that? I guess they have a gift that I am not too keen on aquiring.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Awe purdy. Chanel flats are cozy



They are ridic comfy!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:


> Thanks CC, the pink are gorgeous on.
> 
> Thank you, I liked the combo a lot.
> 
> Aww, you are so sweet. Thanks so much.
> 
> Thanks Beagly.
> 
> They really are amazing shoes.
> 
> Oh Fiery, you probably do need these



Haha, I plead the fifth! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought some Chanel ballet flats yesterday and 6 YSL Arty rings.  Oh and a Missoni scarf
> 
> thenewburystreet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/108-2.jpg



Well, damn girl, you bought up every pretty Arty ring there is, haha.   Love 'em... and the scarf!! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Oops the chanel ballet flats didn't upload.
> 
> Here we go



Love these flats... I practically live in 'em


----------



## hermosa_vogue

fieryfashionist said:


> Well, damn girl, you bought up every pretty Arty ring there is, haha.   Love 'em... and the scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these flats... I practically live in 'em



Hahaha I pretty much bought them out of all their Arty rings in size 4 and 5!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A few goodies!

My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!! 

Without flash in dim light






With flash





Sold design lab floral skinnies





Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)





Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)





Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)





Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)





NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)





More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!


----------



## fieryfashionist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hahaha I pretty much bought them out of all their Arty rings in size 4 and 5!



Haha, so awesome!!   I have the pink one and love it!!  Also the dots arty in blue and turquoise (awesome sale finds)!  You have one amazing ring for every day of the week, haha!!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> Without flash in dim light
> 
> With flash
> 
> Sold design lab floral skinnies
> 
> Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)
> 
> Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)
> 
> NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!



That chanel is stunning!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> Without flash in dim light
> 
> With flash
> 
> Sold design lab floral skinnies
> 
> Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)
> 
> Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)
> 
> NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!



Yummy goodies!! The blue chanel is killer and so many pretty things to wear. Nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oops the chanel ballet flats didn't upload.
> 
> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045095



Yum!!!! Chanel flats!!!!! I want!!!


----------



## poppyseed

fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!



I love your Chanel, the colour is just


----------



## JessieG

fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> Without flash in dim light
> 
> With flash
> 
> Sold design lab floral skinnies
> 
> Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)
> 
> Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)
> 
> NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!



Love that Chanel....amazeball colour!!


----------



## southernshoe

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shoes here are a couple of pair I got recently. I am having a bit of a love affair with Valentino.



Lovely shoes and your outfit is so cute. You look great!!!


----------



## megt10

soleilbrun said:


> How do men do that? I guess they have a gift that I am not too keen on acquiring.



I am always in awe of this. He has 3 blue shirts and is like that is too many I am going to get rid of one. I am like you only have 3 you need at least 3 more.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> Without flash in dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold design lab floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!


Wow, just gorgeous. I love the Chanel. I have the jumbo in this color and it is stunning.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Christchrist said:


> That chanel is stunning!!



Thanks, girl!! 



crystalhowlett said:


> Yummy goodies!! The blue chanel is killer and so many pretty things to wear. Nice!!



Aww, thanks so much!! 



poppyseed said:


> I love your Chanel, the colour is just



I knoww... it's SUCH a pretty shade of blue ... and being vintage, etc., an even more special find... I feel lucky to have her! 



JessieG said:


> Love that Chanel....amazeball colour!!



Thank you... haha, it so is! 



megt10 said:


> Wow, just gorgeous. I love the Chanel. I have the jumbo in this color and it is stunning.



Aww, thank you!!  Your jumbo is gorgeous!   I have one too many blue Chanels, haha, so this is def it for me... but what a way to go!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> Without flash in dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold design lab floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!


Oh I love everything!!  The Chanel is gorgeous!!  I love the floral pattern on the skinnies ad the sequin skirt is heavenly!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum!!!! Chanel flats!!!!! I want!!!



They're so comfy 



fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> Without flash in dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash



Absolutely adore that Chanel!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!



Im speechless! What a haul! The Chanel is gorgeous



hermosa_vogue said:


> Oops the chanel ballet flats didn't upload.
> 
> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045095



LOVE these! Congrats


----------



## l.a_girl19

My latest non-CL purchases

* Hermès Lucky Horseshoe* in Graphite/Orange Epsom for my Evelyne









And * Hermès Fuschia Chèvre Jige *Clutch


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> My latest non-CL purchases
> 
> * Hermès Lucky Horseshoe* in Graphite/Orange Epsom for my Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And * Hermès Fuschia Chèvre Jige *Clutch


Fabulous l.a_girl!!  Love the Fuschia!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous l.a_girl!!  Love the Fuschia!!



Thank you I can't even capture how stunning the color is. Its so beautiful with this leather


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:


> My latest non-CL purchases
> 
> Hermès Lucky Horseshoe in Graphite/Orange Epsom for my Evelyne
> 
> And  Hermès Fuschia Chèvre Jige Clutch



Those colors are Tdf!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> Those colors are Tdf!



Thank you *CC*! I'm such a sucker for bright purples and pinks


----------



## mrl1005

Just bought a pair of JC Anouks. I needed some interview shoes that weren't CLs. 




My pup was sniffing them and giving them kisses. They're Bella approved it seems!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Just bought a pair of JC Anouks. I needed some interview shoes that weren't CLs.
> 
> View attachment 2047568
> 
> 
> My pup was sniffing them and giving them kisses. They're Bella approved it seems!


Gorgeous mrl!!!  Bella, although a little blurry, is adorable!


----------



## l.a_girl19

mrl1005 said:


> Just bought a pair of JC Anouks. I needed some interview shoes that weren't CLs.
> 
> View attachment 2047568
> 
> 
> My pup was sniffing them and giving them kisses. They're Bella approved it seems!



I love them! And they look amazing on you Congrats and good luck on your interviews!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous mrl!!!  Bella, although a little blurry, is adorable!



Thank you!!! 



l.a_girl19 said:


> I love them! And they look amazing on you Congrats and good luck on your interviews!



Thank you so much!! Fingers crossed that having a ft job again is in my near future!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Just bought a pair of JC Anouks. I needed some interview shoes that weren't CLs.
> 
> My pup was sniffing them and giving them kisses. They're Bella approved it seems!



Why non CL interview shoes?


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Why non CL interview shoes?



The red sole pops too much, and now everyone knows the CL brand. When I interview I don't want my interviewer forming an opinion on me based on the amount I spend on shoes. My motto when I interview is absolutely no flashiness.


----------



## l.a_girl19

mrl1005 said:


> The red sole pops too much, and now everyone knows the CL brand. When I interview I don't want my interviewer forming an opinion on me based on the amount I spend on shoes. My motto when I interview is absolutely no flashiness.



You know, its sad but true. My mother is a HR director and has been for 20 years and she's always told me to be careful when it comes to these things.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> The red sole pops too much, and now everyone knows the CL brand. When I interview I don't want my interviewer forming an opinion on me based on the amount I spend on shoes. My motto when I interview is absolutely no flashiness.



Yeah that's true


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> My latest non-CL purchases
> 
> * Hermès Lucky Horseshoe* in Graphite/Orange Epsom for my Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And * Hermès Fuschia Chèvre Jige *Clutch


Your clutch is gorgeous. I love the color.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Just bought a pair of JC Anouks. I needed some interview shoes that weren't CLs.
> 
> View attachment 2047568
> 
> 
> My pup was sniffing them and giving them kisses. They're Bella approved it seems!



What could be better than Bella approved! They are beautiful shoes and I agree wearing CL to interviews isn't the best idea unless it is for a job in fashion.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> The red sole pops too much, and now everyone knows the CL brand. When I interview I don't want my interviewer forming an opinion on me based on the amount I spend on shoes. My motto when I interview is absolutely no flashiness.



Totally agree. Also if you are interviewed by a woman there may be a bit of jealousy if you are wearing CL which could have an adverse effect on the outcome of the interview. If interviewed by a man who knows CL he may find you frivolous.


----------



## megt10

l.a_girl19 said:


> You know, its sad but true. My mother is a HR director and has been for 20 years and she's always told me to be careful when it comes to these things.



It is sad but a fact of life. People base opinions of you in the first 5 seconds. Well groomed and attractive, but not flashy is the best idea for any interview barring working for a fashion magazine and perhaps some sales jobs such as real-estate or pharmaceutical sales.


----------



## indypup

mrl1005 said:


> The red sole pops too much, and now everyone knows the CL brand. When I interview I don't want my interviewer forming an opinion on me based on the amount I spend on shoes. My motto when I interview is absolutely no flashiness.



I completely agree... the only time I've ever worn CL to an interview was when I went to work for Saks.  Looking back, that may have been ballsy too!  But, now that I'm going to be interviewing for interior design internships, I don't want people focusing on how much they think my shoes cost. 

Love the shoes, *mrl*.  Are they python or some other kind of exotic?


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> What could be better than Bella approved! They are beautiful shoes and I agree wearing CL to interviews isn't the best idea unless it is for a job in fashion.



Agreed 100000%!! 



megt10 said:


> Totally agree. Also if you are interviewed by a woman there may be a bit of jealousy if you are wearing CL which could have an adverse effect on the outcome of the interview. If interviewed by a man who knows CL he may find you frivolous.



So true!!! If I knew my interviewer was a man, I may be more inclined to take the risk. One of my favorite thing about wearing CLs is the looks and compliments I receive while wearing them (9 times out of 10 from women). I agree entirely though, and it is why I won't wear them to an interview. 



indypup said:


> I completely agree... the only time I've ever worn CL to an interview was when I went to work for Saks.  Looking back, that may have been ballsy too!  But, now that I'm going to be interviewing for interior design internships, I don't want people focusing on how much they think my shoes cost.
> 
> Love the shoes, *mrl*.  Are they python or some other kind of exotic?



I would have worn CLs interviewing at Saks or other dept store...risky but says more "I love fashion, and yes I even wear heels that most women think are uncomfy and rock them!" 

I've always been so envious of anyone who has the artsy/design eye and can make a living at it! That is absolutely amazing!! 

And thank you!! (Sadly, I had to look up the material because my knowledge of exotics consists of "some sort of snake skin/exotic", and I originally thought the snake name was the color. Ooops!) It is elaphe which is a rat snake according to my google search.


----------



## l.a_girl19

megt10 said:


> Your clutch is gorgeous. I love the color.



Thank you *meg*! Definitely one my my fav bags



megt10 said:


> It is sad but a fact of life. People base opinions of you in the first 5 seconds. Well groomed and attractive, but not flashy is the best idea for any interview barring working for a fashion magazine and perhaps some sales jobs such as real-estate or pharmaceutical sales.



I agree


----------



## AEGIS

fieryfashionist said:


> A few goodies!
> 
> My beloved Chanel medium flap (eBay find from a while back)... perfect shade of blue, structured caviar AND gold h/w = pure love!!
> 
> Without flash in dim light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold design lab floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim silk blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin drape jacket (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim black sequin beaded mini (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior sunnies (really cool twisted leather detailing on the arms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL pearl zipper cardi (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More clothes, etc. to post but I'll put it all in another post or something!




that chanel + that sequin cardigan are amazing!


----------



## alexandra28

l.a_girl19 said:


> My latest non-CL purchases
> 
> * Hermès Lucky Horseshoe* in Graphite/Orange Epsom for my Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And * Hermès Fuschia Chèvre Jige *Clutch


 IN LOVE with the colors and both items!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## AEGIS

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! Fingers crossed that having a ft job again is in my near future!!






Christchrist said:


> Why non CL interview shoes?




hope you get the job! i don't wear CLs to interviews either...and barely wear them to work unless it's flats. sometimes i wish the soles were black or nude tbh


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> The red sole pops too much, and now everyone knows the CL brand. When I interview I don't want my interviewer forming an opinion on me based on the amount I spend on shoes. My motto when I interview is absolutely no flashiness.



Unfortunately I have to agree.  Expecially in my line of work which is heavily male-dominated and even most recruiters are male.  You don't want them forming an opinion on you before they've seen your work and you've been given an opportunity to prove yourself.


----------



## l.a_girl19

alexandra28 said:


> IN LOVE with the colors and both items!!!! Congratulations!



Thank you so much The colors are even more beautiful in person


----------



## indypup

mrl1005 said:


> I would have worn CLs interviewing at Saks or other dept store...risky but says more "I love fashion, and yes I even wear heels that most women think are uncomfy and rock them!"
> 
> I've always been so envious of anyone who has the artsy/design eye and can make a living at it! That is absolutely amazing!!
> 
> And thank you!! (Sadly, I had to look up the material because my knowledge of exotics consists of "some sort of snake skin/exotic", and I originally thought the snake name was the color. Ooops!) It is elaphe which is a rat snake according to my google search.



Well, let's hope I can make a living out of it!!  Haha!  I still have a ways to go before I graduate (yay for starting a totally new program), but I think I'll be happier in the art and design field than I would have with biology!

And I totally thought that elaphe was referring to the color of your shoes too. :giggles:


----------



## indypup

l.a_girl19 said:


> My latest non-CL purchases
> 
> * Hermès Lucky Horseshoe* in Graphite/Orange Epsom for my Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And * Hermès Fuschia Chèvre Jige *Clutch



You are on a roll!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Evelyne... that is exactly the bag I want to start my H collection, though that won't be anytime soon.   Such a perfect color, too!  The Jige is to TDF.


----------



## l.a_girl19

indypup said:


> You are on a roll!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Evelyne... that is exactly the bag I want to start my H collection, though that won't be anytime soon.   Such a perfect color, too!  The Jige is to TDF.



Thank you IMO, the Evelyne is the perfect H bag to start your collection with. The adjustable strap makes it versatile.  The messenger style is just the beginning of ways to wear the E I don't have a favourite way yet but im playing around with it Dont worry, Hermès will still be waiting for you when you are ready! I know I sure waited a long while Ultraviolet is an AMAZING color And im still speechless about my Jige Thank you for the compliments!!!


----------



## picabo

I purchased my first pair of Kate Spade shoes and LOVE THEM!  I do not know the style name but they are super comfy and sleek.

Also enjoying some David Yurman with my Morganite ring and earrings!

Dressing up helps the work day go by


----------



## crystalhowlett

So much prettier IRL!!  What a steal!!


----------



## mrl1005

crystalhowlett said:


> So much prettier IRL!!  What a steal!!



Congrats!!!! She's gorgeous!! If you don't mind me asking..how much was she?


----------



## crystalhowlett

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!! She's gorgeous!! If you don't mind me asking..how much was she?



Thank u mrl1005- it's was $855!!! No not at all not at this steal.  I'm as happy as a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> So much prettier IRL!!  What a steal!!



Ooooohhhhhhh. That's a beauty !!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ooooohhhhhhh. That's a beauty !!!



Thank you CC!! 
Same seller I IM'd u.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank you CC!!
> Same seller I IM'd u.



I'm on it babe


----------



## mrl1005

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank u mrl1005- it's was $855!!! No not at all not at this steal.  I'm as happy as a kid in a candy store!



That is amazing!! An affordable Chanel that's gorgeous...very nicely done!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Got the Calvin Kleins in the mail today.


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2063487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2063489
> 
> 
> So much prettier IRL!!  What a steal!!



She's gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Got the Calvin Kleins in the mail today.



Those are hot!


----------



## me&momo

lovemysavior said:


> Got the Calvin Kleins in the mail today.



Amazinf!!


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> Got the Calvin Kleins in the mail today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2063744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2063745


Those are great...I couldn't wear them right now - dang snow!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you everyone.  These shoes are really comfortable too and the subtle snake texture is more beautiful IRL.  Highly recommend these


----------



## beagly911

Had a few things delivered today from Nordies...

Navy blue Olivia Moon jacket with ruched arms
Kut from the cloth corduroy skinnies (I loved the fun print)
Trouve sheer blouse in Gray-Cloud, but its more of a light, muted pink







Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Had a few things delivered today from Nordies...
> 
> Navy blue Olivia Moon jacket with ruched arms
> Kut from the cloth corduroy skinnies (I loved the fun print)
> Trouve sheer blouse in Gray-Cloud, but its more of a light, muted pink
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Oh can't wait to see them on ya dear


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Had a few things delivered today from Nordies...
> 
> Navy blue Olivia Moon jacket with ruched arms
> Kut from the cloth corduroy skinnies (I loved the fun print)
> Trouve sheer blouse in Gray-Cloud, but its more of a light, muted pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Love all of it. Pics please


----------



## megt10

picabo said:


> I purchased my first pair of Kate Spade shoes and LOVE THEM!  I do not know the style name but they are super comfy and sleek.
> 
> Also enjoying some David Yurman with my Morganite ring and earrings!
> 
> Dressing up helps the work day go by


Very pretty shoes and love the ring and earrings.


crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2063487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2063489
> 
> 
> So much prettier IRL!!  What a steal!!



Totally gorgeous. Congrats on a great find.


----------



## picabo

megt10 said:


> Very pretty shoes and love the ring and earrings.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Meg!  I am lovin your recent CL pink spikes purchase


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oh can't wait to see them on ya dear





megt10 said:


> Love all of it. Pics please



Thanks ladies, the Trouve shirt is coming out tonight for a romantic dinner in with the DH before he heads to work.  I just need to find the right cami for under it and decide on the CL's hehe!  I'll make sure we take pics!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, here's the ElizaJ (midnight blue/looks black in lots of light!) with the red satin/black lace YoYo Zeppas


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's the ElizaJ (midnight blue/looks black in lots of light!) with the red satin/black lace YoYo Zeppas



Beags you are looking good


----------



## chilecorona

Valentine gift from DH,


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Beags you are looking good


Thanks CC!!


----------



## beagly911

chilecorona said:


> Valentine gift from DH,


What a great DH!! They look great!


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> Valentine gift from DH,



Love me some Burberry. Nice hubby


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> What a great DH!! They look great!





Christchrist said:


> Love me some Burberry. Nice hubby



Thanks ladies and looking good beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's the ElizaJ (midnight blue/looks black in lots of light!) with the red satin/black lace YoYo Zeppas



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chilecorona said:


> Valentine gift from DH,



NIce!!!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you so much!


----------



## crystalhowlett

chilecorona said:
			
		

> Valentine gift from DH,



Ooooohhhh I like the straps.


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, here's the ElizaJ (midnight blue/looks black in lots of light!) with the red satin/black lace YoYo Zeppas



Goooorrrrgeoussssss!!!! ( in my high pitch)

Was this for Vday celebrations as well?


----------



## megt10

picabo said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty shoes and love the ring and earrings.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Meg!  I am lovin your recent CL pink spikes purchase
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Picabo.
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here's the ElizaJ (midnight blue/looks black in lots of light!) with the red satin/black lace YoYo Zeppas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look gorgeous Beagly. The dress is stunning on you and I love the shoes with it.
> 
> 
> chilecorona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine gift from DH,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a great gift.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> Goooorrrrgeoussssss!!!! ( in my high pitch)
> 
> Was this for Vday celebrations as well?





megt10 said:


> picabo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Picabo.
> 
> You look gorgeous Beagly. The dress is stunning on you and I love the shoes with it.
> 
> 
> What a great gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!!  *crystal* meg asked for pics, plus I was trying to see if the YoYo's looked ok with the blue dress!  I think it looks great so this is the outfit for the NENA board installation in June!!
Click to expand...


----------



## crystalhowlett

My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.
With my UHG's.


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2073386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073387
> 
> 
> My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.



You look gorgeous in both dresses.


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:


> My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.
> With my UHG's.



You look totally hot Crystal, congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

crystalhowlett said:


> My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.
> With my UHG's.




The red with Rastas is hot, but the purple with the volcano VM 

HOTTIE!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.
> With my UHG's.



Lovely. You look bangin!


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2073386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073387
> 
> 
> My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.
> With my UHG's.


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2073386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073387
> 
> 
> My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.
> With my UHG's.



Woooo you look amazing!!

Thanks for the style tip for the multi rasta Greissimos.  Was just contemplating what I could wear with it last night....

And I love that volcano LP.  It's now on my to-buy list after seeing it on you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> Ok, here's the ElizaJ (midnight blue/looks black in lots of light!) with the red satin/black lace YoYo Zeppas



You look stunning beags!


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Woooo you look amazing!!
> 
> Thanks for the style tip for the multi rasta Greissimos.  Was just contemplating what I could wear with it last night....
> 
> And I love that volcano LP.  It's now on my to-buy list after seeing it on you



Oh they r awesome I love my very mix. 2 down only a few more UHG to go  Ill keep and eye out for u too!  Girl u can wear the greis with any color of the rainbow!!!  They r such a fun shoe.  Black jeggins and white top or any color top, dress. U know how to work them! U don't need my help ; )


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look gorgeous in both dresses.



THANK YOU Meg, Wannaprada, AnnieCat, CC and Beagly!! U all r dolls!! I'm just trying to keep up with all of u beautiful ladies.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh they r awesome I love my very mix. 2 down only a few more UHG to go  Ill keep and eye out for u too!  Girl u can wear the greis with any color of the rainbow!!!  They r such a fun shoe.  Black jeggins and white top or any color top, dress. U know how to work them! U don't need my help ; )



I might DIY a Very Mix actually, as the chances of me finding a pair of volcano VM LP in 35.5 would be pretty much none.

Might play around with outfits with my Greiss.  Dying to wear them out but I want to hold out til next weekend til my birthday


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> You look stunning beags!


Thank you so much!


----------



## poppyseed

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2073386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073387
> 
> 
> My 2 new Herve Leger's thank u JamiD xoxo.
> With my UHG's.



Wowzers! Lovely buys and lovely combos with your CLs!


----------



## wannaprada

As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I might DIY a Very Mix actually, as the chances of me finding a pair of volcano VM LP in 35.5 would be pretty much none.
> 
> Might play around with outfits with my Greiss.  Dying to wear them out but I want to hold out til next weekend til my birthday



Oh yes!!! Wait!!  If u want to play dress up n send me pics. I'd love to help u pick the perfect birthday outfit!!   Ya. U could totally DIY. I'm starting a wedding shoe gift project. Today!!! Shoes r here, paint is here. Rhinestones on the way.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!


It looks fabulous wanna!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!



YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!!!  It turned out wonderful!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!



Ohhhhhh my gosh!!! That's amazing. I love it girl


----------



## crystalhowlett

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Wowzers! Lovely buys and lovely combos with your CLs!



Thank you!!!!  I'm excited to wear the red tomorrow for a much needed date night with my DH!


----------



## butterfij

wannaprada said:


> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!



I love it, especially the shoes that are displayed on it


----------



## butterfij

I bought this pencey dress at the end of last month, its still not arrived yet so I'm getting impatient but its getting delivered tomorrow yay!!. I'm wearing it for my birthday which is on the 1st of March. I need to reduce the length of the dress as I'm only five two and the hem will sit at a strange place. I may reduce the sleeve length too so that it looks like the first pic


----------



## Christchrist

butterfij said:


> I bought this pencey dress at the end of last month, its still not arrived yet so I'm getting impatient but its getting delivered tomorrow yay!!. I'm wearing it for my birthday which is on the 1st of March. I need to reduce the length of the dress as I'm only five two and the hem will sit at a strange place. I may reduce the sleeve length too so that it looks like the first pic



That's pretty


----------



## crystalhowlett

butterfij said:
			
		

> I bought this pencey dress at the end of last month, its still not arrived yet so I'm getting impatient but its getting delivered tomorrow yay!!. I'm wearing it for my birthday which is on the 1st of March. I need to reduce the length of the dress as I'm only five two and the hem will sit at a strange place. I may reduce the sleeve length too so that it looks like the first pic



Oooh that's hot!! mod pics when u get it.  I'd love to see it on with the deep v.  What heels r u going to wear with it!?!?!?!! U r going to b gorgeous on your birthday!!


----------



## butterfij

Christchrist said:


> That's pretty



Thank you xx


----------



## butterfij

crystalhowlett said:


> Oooh that's hot!! mod pics when u get it.  I'd love to see it on with the deep v.  What heels r u going to wear with it!?!?!?!! U r going to b gorgeous on your birthday!!



Thank you. I am wearing a pair of nude Miu Miu's and my Marchesa will be making its début. I posted both of them on this thread last month. Ill deffo do some mod shots when I've gotten all the alterations sorted


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!



Wow!  You got that done quick!  Looks great!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> It looks fabulous wanna!!





crystalhowlett said:


> YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!!!  It turned out wonderful!!! I love it!!!





Christchrist said:


> Ohhhhhh my gosh!!! That's amazing. I love it girl





butterfij said:


> I love it, especially the shoes that are displayed on it





anniethecat said:


> Wow!  You got that done quick!  Looks great!



Thanks Ladies!  It took forever to rearrange the shelves to accommodate the different heel heights but it was worth it.  Even better, I have room for the pair I will be receiving today!  



butterfij said:


> I bought this pencey dress at the end of last month, its still not arrived yet so I'm getting impatient but its getting delivered tomorrow yay!!. I'm wearing it for my birthday which is on the 1st of March. I need to reduce the length of the dress as I'm only five two and the hem will sit at a strange place. I may reduce the sleeve length too so that it looks like the first pic



What a sexy dress!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Awaiting my GZ UHG, the heelless T-bar wedge in gold/silver. So funny, I hunted high and low for MONTHS as I think they're a gorgeous summer time sandal.. Was out shopping and picked up a dress from Topshop thinking wistfully to myself how great it would look with those shoes... 2 hours later I just happen to check eBay and see a BN pair for a steal! Slightly bigger than my TTS but no biggie, with the pitch I would rather my toes had some room to slide so they're not creepin' the sidewalk. 

They should be here tomorrow! So happy. Patience pays off! Now if only that would apply to MBB!  thought I would share that non-story with you all.


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Awaiting my GZ UHG, the heelless T-bar wedge in gold/silver. So funny, I hunted high and low for MONTHS as I think they're a gorgeous summer time sandal.. Was out shopping and picked up a dress from Topshop thinking wistfully to myself how great it would look with those shoes... 2 hours later I just happen to check eBay and see a BN pair for a steal! Slightly bigger than my TTS but no biggie, with the pitch I would rather my toes had some room to slide so they're not creepin' the sidewalk.
> 
> They should be here tomorrow! So happy. Patience pays off! Now if only that would apply to MBB!  thought I would share that non-story with you all.


Oooo can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Ladies!  It took forever to rearrange the shelves to accommodate the different heel heights but it was worth it.  Even better, I have room for the pair I will be receiving today!
> 
> What a sexy dress!



Did u have fun? I bet u didn't stop until they were perfect!???


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!



OMG that looks amazing!!!  Happy Early Birthday


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh yes!!! Wait!!  If u want to play dress up n send me pics. I'd love to help u pick the perfect birthday outfit!!   Ya. U could totally DIY. I'm starting a wedding shoe gift project. Today!!! Shoes r here, paint is here. Rhinestones on the way.



Hehe will do babe.

Defs want to DIY a volcano VM.  Just need to find the shoe first....

Yep I'm keeping up to update with your wedding shoe diy.  Saw you painted the NPs silver


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Awaiting my GZ UHG, the heelless T-bar wedge in gold/silver. So funny, I hunted high and low for MONTHS as I think they're a gorgeous summer time sandal.. Was out shopping and picked up a dress from Topshop thinking wistfully to myself how great it would look with those shoes... 2 hours later I just happen to check eBay and see a BN pair for a steal! Slightly bigger than my TTS but no biggie, with the pitch I would rather my toes had some room to slide so they're not creepin' the sidewalk.
> 
> They should be here tomorrow! So happy. Patience pays off! Now if only that would apply to MBB!  thought I would share that non-story with you all.



Yay, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:


> Did u have fun? I bet u didn't stop until they were perfect!???



You know, it was fun Crystal! And you're right! I started around 2:30pm and didn't stop until after midnight, with the exception of cooking dinner since the kids insisted on eating! Couldn't they tell mommy had something important to do! Lol!



hermosa_vogue said:


> OMG that looks amazing!!!  Happy Early Birthday



Thanks Hermosa! 8 days and counting!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> You know, it was fun Crystal! And you're right! I started around 2:30pm and didn't stop until after midnight, with the exception of cooking dinner since the kids insisted on eating! Couldn't they tell mommy had something important to do! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hermosa! 8 days and counting!



OMG are we birthday twins??  I'm 2nd March!


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:


> OMG are we birthday twins??  I'm 2nd March!



Almost but we are both Pisces! Mine is on the 28th.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Edit: Apologies for HUMONGOUS pics.



beagly911 said:


> Oooo can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Edit: Apologies for HUMONGOUS pics.


They look terrific!!  Congrats!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

beagly911 said:


> They look terrific!!  Congrats!



Thanks! And more stable than pigalle 120s ?? I'm starting to believe CL is the least comfortable designer shoe out there. Need to try YSL next! Or SL.. Whatever.


----------



## bougainvillier

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Edit: Apologies for HUMONGOUS pics.



They are stunners! And good to see you dear!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!



It is a beautiful closet!!! I am jealous!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bougainvillier said:


> They are stunners! And good to see you dear!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!



She really is! So you girl!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> She really is! So you girl!



Thank you CC!!! Anything pink has my name written all over it!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Thank you CC!!! Anything pink has my name written all over it!



That's what I was thinking. Hahaha


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!


I love it!!  Congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!


----------



## Myrkur

gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!



Mod pics!! I was planning on buying that bag too


----------



## crystalhowlett

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!



Indeed!!!  Congrats on your first LV. Love the color!!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Edit: Apologies for HUMONGOUS pics.



Wow, those are cool! How does it feel to walk in them? I'd be scared to try! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> It is a beautiful closet!!! I am jealous!



LOL! Thanks Lavender. I absolutely love it! 



gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!



Beautiful! Welcome to yet another addiction! Once you get one LV you can't stop!


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> I love it!!  Congrats!





anniethecat said:


>





Myrkur said:


> Mod pics!! I was planning on buying that bag too





crystalhowlett said:


> Indeed!!!  Congrats on your first LV. Love the color!!





wannaprada said:


> Wow, those are cool! How does it feel to walk in them? I'd be scared to try!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks Lavender. I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Welcome to yet another addiction! Once you get one LV you can't stop!



Thank you ladies! I am definitely in love and am planning my next purchase already!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!



love the color ! congrats !


----------



## butterfij

crystalhowlett said:


> Oooh that's hot!! mod pics when u get it.  I'd love to see it on with the deep v.  What heels r u going to wear with it!?!?!?!! U r going to b gorgeous on your birthday!!



A mod pic of my planned outfit for Friday


----------



## Christchrist

butterfij said:


> A mod pic of my planned outfit for Friday



That's cute


----------



## Binks

New jimmy choos I got at the Bicester village outlets


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> As an early b-day present to myself, I re-did my closet: new paint, carpet and built ins. Here's a little peak. Thanks for letting me share!


Oh Wanna, it is amazing congrats. I just love it. You did such a beautiful job.


butterfij said:


> I bought this pencey dress at the end of last month, its still not arrived yet so I'm getting impatient but its getting delivered tomorrow yay!!. I'm wearing it for my birthday which is on the 1st of March. I need to reduce the length of the dress as I'm only five two and the hem will sit at a strange place. I may reduce the sleeve length too so that it looks like the first pic


That is so pretty.


wannaprada said:


> You know, it was fun Crystal! And you're right! *I started around 2:30pm and didn't stop until after midnight,* with the exception of cooking dinner since the kids insisted on eating! Couldn't they tell mommy had something important to do! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hermosa! 8 days and counting!


That is how I was when doing my closet. I just couldn't stop and wouldn't have if DH hadn't wanted to eat. Happy early birthday! Mine was the 20th. Yeah Pisces. 


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Edit: Apologies for HUMONGOUS pics.


I always wondered what these would look like when worn, they look great. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Thanks! And more stable than pigalle 120s ?? *I'm starting to believe CL is the least comfortable designer shoe out there*. Need to try YSL next! Or SL.. Whatever.


Yep, but they are some of the prettiest. For comfort I like Valentino and Manolo Blahnik. 


gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!


Yes, she is beautiful.


butterfij said:


> A mod pic of my planned outfit for Friday


I love this on you. It and you look stunning. Enjoy your birthday.


Binks said:


> New jimmy choos I got at the Bicester village outlets


Pretty, love the sparkles.


----------



## megt10

I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.


----------



## SeeingRed

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.


Meg, I LOVE those Chanel bags! I like that they changed up the quilting pattern into something fresh and new! Congrats on the beautiful haul!


----------



## beagly911

butterfij said:


> A mod pic of my planned outfit for Friday


You will look stunning on Friday!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.


Fabulous meg!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## megt10

SeeingRed said:


> Meg, I LOVE those Chanel bags! I like that they changed up the quilting pattern into something fresh and new! Congrats on the beautiful haul!





beagly911 said:


> Fabulous meg!  Happy Birthday!



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

butterfij said:


> A mod pic of my planned outfit for Friday



Yay is it is your birthday on Friday?

Mine's on Saturday 

And wanna's is on Thursday hehehe

You look amazing in this outfit btw.  I'm glad you're not coming to my birthday celebrations to show me up


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> Oh Wanna, it is amazing congrats. I just love it. You did such a beautiful job.
> 
> That is so pretty.
> 
> That is how I was when doing my closet. I just couldn't stop and wouldn't have if DH hadn't wanted to eat. Happy early birthday! Mine was the 20th. Yeah Pisces.
> 
> I always wondered what these would look like when worn, they look great. Congrats.





megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



Thanks Meg and happy belated b-day Pisces! My b-day is Thursday! Love the presents you got yourself! You have amazing taste!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



You scored meg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Meg and happy belated b-day Pisces! My b-day is Thursday! Love the presents you got yourself! You have amazing taste!!


Thanks so much Wanna. I have expensive taste, lol. Must be a Pisces thing 


Christchrist said:


> You scored meg!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, I had a lot of fun shopping.


----------



## samina

Wow Meg congrats on the new presents!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



OMG.... these are absolutely to die for!!!! Great haul Meg!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



Wow you are on a roll! Love the Chanel!


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



Gimme all of them! I am sooo in love with your WOC.


----------



## soleilbrun

gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!



Holy pink loveliness, Batman!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

soleilbrun said:


> Holy pink loveliness, Batman!!



Thank you! Pink is the greatest color ever!!!!! Lol!


----------



## gfairenoughh

megt10 said:


> Yep, but they are some of the prettiest. For comfort I like Valentino and Manolo Blahnik.
> 
> Yes, she is beautiful.
> 
> I love this on you. It and you look stunning. Enjoy your birthday.
> 
> Pretty, love the sparkles.



Thank you Meg!


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Wow Meg congrats on the new presents!!!





mizcolon73 said:


> OMG.... these are absolutely to die for!!!! Great haul Meg!





fumi said:


> Wow you are on a roll! Love the Chanel!





soleilbrun said:


> Gimme all of them! I am sooo in love with your WOC.



Ladies, thank you so much. As DH put it I bought out the stores .


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



Happy birthday Meg!!! Your taste is impeccable! Everything is gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday dear Meg! Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!!?? This is my first Louis Vuitton! The Alma Gm in Indian Rose!



The color is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

butterfij said:


> A mod pic of my planned outfit for Friday



I love how it drapes in the front!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color is absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you Lavender!! :kiss:


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> Happy birthday Meg!!! Your taste is impeccable! Everything is gorgeous!!


Thank you so much Crystal. I did go a little overboard, lol. I didn't even mention that I came home and ordered the IM Bobby and Bayley wedge sneakers from NAP too. They haven't arrived yet and not sure they will be keepers if they are I will add them to the things I got for my birthday 


Christchrist said:


> Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy birthday dear Meg! Happy birthday to you!


Thanks so much CC.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Bought myself an early birthday present that won't arrive til after my birthday 

















Burberry London black trench


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present that won't arrive til after my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London black trench


It's lovely hermosa_vogue!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present that won't arrive til after my birthday
> 
> Burberry London black trench



It's lovely. Would look great with a canary flo. Mahahahahahhaahah


----------



## SeeingRed

Christchrist said:


> It's lovely. Would look great with a canary flo. Mahahahahahhaahah


I'm going to keep my eye open for some winter sales this summer. I would LOVE to have an elegant Burberry trench!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> It's lovely hermosa_vogue!



Thanks beags 



Christchrist said:


> It's lovely. Would look great with a canary flo. Mahahahahahhaahah



NO, STOP BEING EVIL.  I WILL SOON BE A HOMELESS WOMAN LIVING IN HER SHOE


----------



## mularice

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present that won't arrive til after my birthday
> 
> Burberry London black trench



Love! I hope you got a good deal, you should have told me, I can get 40% off!!!


----------



## Myrkur

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks beags
> 
> 
> 
> NO, STOP BEING EVIL.  I WILL SOON BE A HOMELESS WOMAN LIVING IN HER SHOE


----------



## Myrkur

mularice said:


> Love! I hope you got a good deal, you should have told me, I can get 40% off!!!



You work at Burberry?


----------



## Myrkur

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present that won't arrive til after my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London black trench



What a beauty!


----------



## mularice

Myrkur said:


> You work at Burberry?



No, I have contacts there


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Love! I hope you got a good deal, you should have told me, I can get 40% off!!!



Oh em gee. Msg me when you get back to London  I'm totally jealous of your Malaysia trip


----------



## butterfij

hermosa_vogue said:


> Yay is it is your birthday on Friday?
> 
> Mine's on Saturday
> 
> And wanna's is on Thursday hehehe
> 
> You look amazing in this outfit btw.  I'm glad you're not coming to my birthday celebrations to show me up



Yeah its on Friday, but I already have all of my birthday presents. The dress was one to myself. And my mum and dad got me a sound system upgrade in my mini and a lovely marc by marc watch http://imagethumbnails.milo.com/015/899/334/trimmed/15899846_21894334_trimmed.jpgits the perfect size for my tiny wrist 
And happy birthday for saturday. One of my friends' birthday is tomorrow, so this weekend will be full of celebrations


----------



## butterfij

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love how it drapes in the front!



I love it too, I thought it was so unique that I just had to have it. Even though I was supposed to be on a ban


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present that won't arrive til after my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London black trench


It is lovely Hermosa, Happy Birthday!


Christchrist said:


> It's lovely. Would look great with a canary flo. Mahahahahahhaahah


Agreed 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks beags
> 
> 
> 
> NO, STOP BEING EVIL.  I WILL SOON BE A HOMELESS WOMAN LIVING IN HER SHOE


----------



## megt10

butterfij said:


> Yeah its on Friday, but I already have all of my birthday presents. The dress was one to myself. And my mum and dad got me a sound system upgrade in my mini and a lovely marc by marc watch http://imagethumbnails.milo.com/015/899/334/trimmed/15899846_21894334_trimmed.jpgits the perfect size for my tiny wrist
> And happy birthday for saturday. One of my friends' birthday is tomorrow, so this weekend will be full of celebrations



The watch is really unique looking. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks beags
> 
> NO, STOP BEING EVIL.  I WILL SOON BE A HOMELESS WOMAN LIVING IN HER SHOE



I want to live in a 6000sf shoe


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> No, I have contacts there



Don't toy with our emotions. Really!!!!!???  
Oh and all you're food pics are killing me!


----------



## Christchrist

butterfij said:


> Yeah its on Friday, but I already have all of my birthday presents. The dress was one to myself. And my mum and dad got me a sound system upgrade in my mini and a lovely marc by marc watch http://imagethumbnails.milo.com/015/899/334/trimmed/15899846_21894334_trimmed.jpgits the perfect size for my tiny wrist
> And happy birthday for saturday. One of my friends' birthday is tomorrow, so this weekend will be full of celebrations



That's a nice gift. Happy birthday


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> It is lovely Hermosa, Happy Birthday!



Thanks Meg


----------



## butterfij

megt10 said:


> The watch is really unique looking. Happy Birthday.



Thanks. I thought I'd get one that matches my skin tone as you never really see that. Plus it will match everything I want to wear


----------



## butterfij

Christchrist said:


> That's a nice gift. Happy birthday



Thank you very much


----------



## bougainvillier

Omg I love these. Best boots purchased. Period. 

Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots. Black nappa. These hug my calves so well. Amazing otk boots for small calves!


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:


> Don't toy with our emotions. Really!!!!!???
> Oh and all you're food pics are killing me!



Lol not toying with you. I got my Prorsum coat that way  and recently hooked my BFFs BF up so he could surprise her with a Burberry coat too.

Haha my food pics.. Well today my apartment complex had a fire so I am kinda homeless now! I had to cheer myself up with lots of good food!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Lol not toying with you. I got my Prorsum coat that way  and recently hooked my BFFs BF up so he could surprise her with a Burberry coat too.
> 
> Haha my food pics.. Well today my apartment complex had a fire so I am kinda homeless now! I had to cheer myself up with lots of good food!



That's terrible! I'm sorry.  You're stuff ok? Nobody injured?


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Omg I love these. Best boots purchased. Period.
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots. Black nappa. These hug my calves so well. Amazing otk boots for small calves!



Those are THE BEST!!!!! I love them so much! Are they from the new season? The soles on mine doesn't seem to have as much ridges as yours. I'm thinking yours might be better as they would have better grip on snow etc...


----------



## Mi_Lan

hermosa_vogue said:


> Bought myself an early birthday present that won't arrive til after my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London black trench



Omg!!! So classic. Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Those are THE BEST!!!!! I love them so much! Are they from the new season? The soles on mine doesn't seem to have as much ridges as yours. I'm thinking yours might be better as they would have better grip on snow etc...



I know. They are butter soft so comfy and chic! I think they are. I haven't take them out for a drive yet but cannot wait


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg!!! So classic. Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!





Myrkur said:


> What a beauty!





Christchrist said:


> I want to live in a 6000sf shoe





beagly911 said:


> It's lovely hermosa_vogue!



ARGH so long story short, my Burberry is on its way to Kentucky, USA.  I live in Australia.  I have no idea what the seller was thinking.

Super super annoyed.  :censor:


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> ARGH so long story short, my Burberry is on its way to Kentucky, USA.  I live in Australia.  I have no idea what the seller was thinking.
> 
> Super super annoyed.  :censor:



They can route it here .


----------



## beagly911

mularice said:


> Lol not toying with you. I got my Prorsum coat that way  and recently hooked my BFFs BF up so he could surprise her with a Burberry coat too.
> 
> Haha my food pics.. Well today my apartment complex had a fire so I am kinda homeless now! I had to cheer myself up with lots of good food!


Oh mularice, I'm so sorry!!!  I hope for the best for you...hugs!!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> Omg I love these. Best boots purchased. Period.
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots. Black nappa. These hug my calves so well. Amazing otk boots for small calves!


Terrific purchase...I love SW...I've got a couple of pairs of SW and they are always so comfy!!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> ARGH so long story short, my Burberry is on its way to Kentucky, USA.  I live in Australia.  I have no idea what the seller was thinking.
> 
> Super super annoyed.  :censor:


Oh I would be doing so much more than cussing!!!  It would not be pretty!  I hope you get your Burberry soon!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> ARGH so long story short, my Burberry is on its way to Kentucky, USA.  I live in Australia.  I have no idea what the seller was thinking.
> 
> Super super annoyed.  :censor:



So sorry to hear that!  You will get it soon don't worry hugs.


----------



## GrRoxy

bougainvillier said:


> Omg I love these. Best boots purchased. Period.
> 
> Stuart Weitzman 5050 boots. Black nappa. These hug my calves so well. Amazing otk boots for small calves!



I love these too! I wear them every single day, so comfy simple and chic  Enjoy!


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> ARGH so long story short, my Burberry is on its way to Kentucky, USA.  I live in Australia.  I have no idea what the seller was thinking.
> 
> Super super annoyed.  :censor:



Is it coming to my house???? I live in Ky USA.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Is it coming to my house???? I live in Ky USA.



That would be amazing if it did end up at your place! Please send it over


----------



## bougainvillier

My first day with my SW 5050 boots. Cannot you see I love them! Even get my lazy a$$ together and took a bathroom shot for it


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> My first day with my SW 5050 boots. Cannot you see I love them! Even get my lazy a$$ together and took a bathroom shot for it



Love them and your coat. You look so cute.


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:


> Love them and your coat. You look so cute.



Thank you meg. So nice of you


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> That would be amazing if it did end up at your place! Please send it over



Of course I would!! Happy birthday beautiful!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> My first day with my SW 5050 boots. Cannot you see I love them! Even get my lazy a$$ together and took a bathroom shot for it



Oh they look great and we r all thankful u took a bath. Hehehe.  I'm good for that! Just Sooooo tired.  Red looks good on you too.


----------



## megt10

Well I am back on a mini Chanel kick. After getting my first WOC I decided I must have another in a fun color. I also got a fun color keychain/coin purse. I took advantage of the double points day at Saks. Also got another pair of Valentino black strass/stud heels which I don't have a pic of yet. Then this morning I found a pair of yellow IM Bobby wedge sneakers in yellow at the Barney's website in my size. So glad I am cutting back


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Well I am back on a mini Chanel kick. After getting my first WOC I decided I must have another in a fun color. I also got a fun color keychain/coin purse. I took advantage of the double points day at Saks. Also got another pair of Valentino black strass/stud heels which I don't have a pic of yet. Then this morning I found a pair of yellow IM Bobby wedge sneakers in yellow at the Barney's website in my size. So glad I am cutting back


Lovely meg...and if you're cutting back I'm the Queen of England...


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:


> Well I am back on a mini Chanel kick. After getting my first WOC I decided I must have another in a fun color. I also got a fun color keychain/coin purse. I took advantage of the double points day at Saks. Also got another pair of Valentino black strass/stud heels which I don't have a pic of yet. Then this morning I found a pair of yellow IM Bobby wedge sneakers in yellow at the Barney's website in my size. So glad I am cutting back



Oh meg! Gorgeous bags! And great minds. I got the matching woc in the fuschia camellia last Friday


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> ARGH so long story short, my Burberry is on its way to Kentucky, USA.  I live in Australia.  I have no idea what the seller was thinking.
> 
> Super super annoyed.  :censor:



Sweetie, just checking ~ did you get your Burberry????


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> Oh meg! Gorgeous bags! And great minds. I got the matching woc in the fuschia camellia last Friday


What a wonderful color bougeinviller!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Well I am back on a mini Chanel kick. After getting my first WOC I decided I must have another in a fun color. I also got a fun color keychain/coin purse. I took advantage of the double points day at Saks. Also got another pair of Valentino black strass/stud heels which I don't have a pic of yet. Then this morning I found a pair of yellow IM Bobby wedge sneakers in yellow at the Barney's website in my size. So glad I am cutting back




I love the orange! Very pretty!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Lovely meg...and if you're cutting back I'm the Queen of England...


I know, lol.


bougainvillier said:


> Oh meg! Gorgeous bags! And great minds. I got the matching woc in the fuschia camellia last Friday


I debated on this color or the orange. I really wanted a patent leather so I went with the orange. My next color will for sure be the fuschia.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the orange! Very pretty!



Thanks Lavender.


----------



## megt10

Here are the other shoes that I got from the GC events. I am having a love affair with Valentino.


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Here are the other shoes that I got from the GC events. I am having a love affair with Valentino.



Lovely Meg! I think I am becoming very tempted to get a pair of these at some point...they look comfy too, what height heels are they?


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Here are the other shoes that I got from the GC events. I am having a love affair with Valentino.




Beautiful meg!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Picked these up at Saks for half off..can't beat that for Python!


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:


> I debated on this color or the orange. I really wanted a patent leather so I went with the orange. My next color will for sure be the fuschia.



LOL again. I almost ordered a patent woc and waiting for its arrival. it's the new blue


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Lovely Meg! I think I am becoming very tempted to get a pair of these at some point...they look comfy too, what height heels are they?



The black Strauss is 4 in. The black/nude is 2 3/4. They are very comfortable.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Of course I would!! Happy birthday beautiful!!!



Thanks C!!

When people complimented me on my birthday outfit, I told them a lovely lady helped me put it together 



beagly911 said:


> Sweetie, just checking ~ did you get your Burberry????



Awwwwww you're such a sweetheart for checking up on me.  Yes I did receive the trench late last week - SUCH a huge relief.  And it fits perfectly I'm so over the moon.  Now I can't wait for winter!!!


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up at Saks for half off..can't beat that for Python!


Gorgeous. I love python shoes.


bougainvillier said:


> LOL again. I almost ordered a patent woc and waiting for its arrival. it's the new blue



Can't wait to see it. I am on a huge WOC kick atm. I may need the blue as well.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up at Saks for half off..can't beat that for Python!


I'm loving these


----------



## SeeingRed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks C!!
> 
> When people complimented me on my birthday outfit, I told them a lovely lady helped me put it together
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww you're such a sweetheart for checking up on me.  Yes I did receive the trench late last week - SUCH a huge relief.  And it fits perfectly I'm so over the moon.  Now I can't wait for winter!!!


 Glad you like your new coat, but please, NO MORE WINTER!!!!


----------



## picabo

megt10 said:


> I went shopping on my birthday a few days ago and bought some great stuff. I used a gift card at Nordstrom for the PS1 Pouch, I opened a charge finally at Bloomingdales to take advantage of the 10% off on a new Chanel Camilla WOC and wallet. Got a cute pair of Ash wedge sneakers. Oh and the week before I got my 2nd pair of Valentino Rockstud Kitten heels.



WOW everything you bought is fabulous, but I want to see more pics of your closet that I can see in the background! Amazing!


----------



## megt10

picabo said:


> WOW everything you bought is fabulous, but I want to see more pics of your closet that I can see in the background! Amazing!



Thanks so much. I had the closet built over our master bath which was just wasted space. I documented the progress. Here is the link. There are lots of comments but also a lot of pictures.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html


----------



## hermosa_vogue

SeeingRed said:


> Glad you like your new coat, but please, NO MORE WINTER!!!!



Hehe winter hasn't even started here in Australia so I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here are the other shoes that I got from the GC events. I am having a love affair with Valentino.


I love the black!!  Awesome!


----------



## picabo

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much. I had the closet built over our master bath which was just wasted space. I documented the progress. Here is the link. There are lots of comments but also a lot of pictures.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html



Love it! If I had a closet I would sit in there are play dress up all the time.! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beagly911

picabo said:


> Love it! If I had a closet I would sit in there are play dress up all the time.! Thanks for sharing!


Isn't it just a gorgeous walk-in!!!  I'm so jealous!!


----------



## SeeingRed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hehe winter hasn't even started here in Australia so I'm looking forward to it!!!



Two years ago we hosted an exchange student from Victoria.  We had a great time for the two weeks he was with us, and have become friends with his family.  We miss him, but stay in touch.


----------



## evanescent

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up at Saks for half off..can't beat that for Python!



Gorgeous!!



megt10 said:


> Here are the other shoes that I got from the GC events. I am having a love affair with Valentino.



OMG meg you are killing me with your new Valentinos!!! Breathtaking! Especially those strassed beauties!



bougainvillier said:


> Oh meg! Gorgeous bags! And great minds. I got the matching woc in the fuschia camellia last Friday



What a pretty colour! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Hehe winter hasn't even started here in Australia so I'm looking forward to it!!!



In the meantime I'm going to be having another season of summer on the other side!  Ps: I read your latest blog post - and can't recommend this enough for your jewellery!

http://www.shoppingsquare.com.au/p_...d_Jewellery_Full_Length_Cabinet__White_Colour

I don't think I can bring mine overseas with me but I'm definitely going to be looking for something similar!


----------



## megt10

picabo said:


> Love it! If I had a closet I would sit in there are play dress up all the time.! Thanks for sharing!





beagly911 said:


> Isn't it just a gorgeous walk-in!!!  I'm so jealous!!





evanescent said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG meg you are killing me with your new Valentinos!!! Breathtaking! Especially those strassed beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty colour!
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I'm going to be having another season of summer on the other side!  Ps: I read your latest blog post - and can't recommend this enough for your jewellery!
> 
> http://www.shoppingsquare.com.au/p_...d_Jewellery_Full_Length_Cabinet__White_Colour
> 
> I don't think I can bring mine overseas with me but I'm definitely going to be looking for something similar!



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Two years ago we hosted an exchange student from Victoria.  We had a great time for the two weeks he was with us, and have become friends with his family.  We miss him, but stay in touch.


OMG, my family has hosted five (yes 5) exchange students; starting when my daughter was in going into kindergarten...Norway, Germany(the former East Germany), Switzerland, Denmark and China...and yes we still talk to them, but not as much as either of us should!!!!  And they were all year long exchange students, August to June, so they are will always be family!!! I miss them all and they are all a part of our family!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

SeeingRed said:


> Two years ago we hosted an exchange student from Victoria.  We had a great time for the two weeks he was with us, and have become friends with his family.  We miss him, but stay in touch.



Awwww that's so nice of you to host exchange students


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> OMG, my family has hosted five (yes 5) exchange students; starting when my daughter was in going into kindergarten...Norway, Germany(the former East Germany), Switzerland, Denmark and China...and yes we still talk to them, but not as much as either of us should!!!!  And they were all year long exchange students, August to June, so they are will always be family!!! I miss them all and they are all a part of our family!!


 Our high school used to host the students for a school term, I have not heard of them doing that since my son has been going there.  It seems that they have this visitation  program every two years.  We couldn't host this year as it was scheduled for the same time DH had his hip replacement.  We were blessed to have Cameron and his family in our lives.  Im trying to get his mum to come to my Vegas 50th!


----------



## mularice

Got my new Bekket's. Thought they would be a nice Spring colour!


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> Got my new Bekket's. Thought they would be a nice Spring colour!


 

Congrats! They are such great and comfy shoes. I hope the size works for you.


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks to the mobile app not working I'm super behind, so apologies for the general shout out, but congrats ladies on the purchases! 

Purchased these today from BG where Mr. Blahnik himself was signing shoes. I was unable to attend but a sweet associate made sure they got signed for me!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> In the meantime I'm going to be having another season of summer on the other side!  Ps: I read your latest blog post - and can't recommend this enough for your jewellery!
> 
> http://www.shoppingsquare.com.au/p_...d_Jewellery_Full_Length_Cabinet__White_Colour
> 
> I don't think I can bring mine overseas with me but I'm definitely going to be looking for something similar!



No need to make me MORE jealous Eva   I'd love a European summer!!

I'll definitely look into that mirror jewelry holder thing - thanks for the rec


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> Thanks to the mobile app not working I'm super behind, so apologies for the general shout out, but congrats ladies on the purchases!
> 
> Purchased these today from BG where Mr. Blahnik himself was signing shoes. I was unable to attend but a sweet associate made sure they got signed for me!


 


That's awesome, are those the ones that look like the Un Bout?  I didn't know MB did signings.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mularice said:


> Got my new Bekket's. Thought they would be a nice Spring colour!



*Nice!!

We are shoe twins *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Here are the other shoes that I got from the GC events. I am having a love affair with Valentino.


*
Wow!!! Meg! These both a real beauty!!! I almost think the second ones were a DIY proyect, gorgeous!*


----------



## mularice

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Nice!!
> 
> We are shoe twins *



Yayyyy!
I just saw your Instagram, I'm going to follow you.. even though I'm going to be super envious!


----------



## wannaprada

anniethecat said:


> That's awesome, are those the ones that look like the Un Bout? I didn't know MB did signings.


 
Yes they are but without the strap and I'm sure without the discomfort that comes along with most CLs!  And yes he does do signings, although I'm not sure how often.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here are the other shoes that I got from the GC events. I am having a love affair with Valentino.



Oh my goodness! Meg i jut fell in love with your heels! Those are so hot! Please post some model pictures!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> Got my new Bekket's. Thought they would be a nice Spring colour!


Love them! I am waiting for my 2nd pair of Bobbys. They arrived yesterday, but they sent 1 shoe in a 39 the other a 38. So they go back and the waiting begins again. Seeing your shoes makes me want mine even more. 


wannaprada said:


> Thanks to the mobile app not working I'm super behind, so apologies for the general shout out, but congrats ladies on the purchases!
> 
> Purchased these today from BG where Mr. Blahnik himself was signing shoes. I was unable to attend but a sweet associate made sure they got signed for me!



Oh congrats Wanna. So pretty and special with the signature.


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *
> Wow!!! Meg! These both a real beauty!!! I almost think the second ones were a DIY proyect, gorgeous!*


Thanks Rosa. The Rockstud collection is my favorite at the moment. Pretty and comfortable.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Oh my goodness! Meg i jut fell in love with your heels! Those are so hot! Please post some model pictures!



Thanks Lavender. I will when I wear them. DH has been sick so we haven't gone anywhere.


----------



## LVoepink

I have been looking for a pair of loafers for ages and found these yesterday

Church's Glenys grey suede loafers


----------



## megt10

LVoepink said:


> I have been looking for a pair of loafers for ages and found these yesterday
> 
> Church's Glenys grey suede loafers



These are so cute.


----------



## SeeingRed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Awwww that's so nice of you to host exchange students


It really is a great experience for both families.  I encourage anyone, if they can, to sign up!


----------



## LVoepink

megt10 said:


> These are so cute.



Thanks Meg


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Rebecca Minkoff mini mac in neon pink patent. It's so bright! Love it and thanks Brandalley for 60% off


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2120126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff mini mac in neon pink patent. It's so bright! Love it and thanks Brandalley for 60% off



So pretty, I love the color.


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2120126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff mini mac in neon pink patent. It's so bright! Love it and thanks Brandalley for 60% off


I love RM and the color is terrific!!  Congrats!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

> Originally Posted by Loubiwhirl_
> 
> Attachment 2120126 Rebecca Minkoff mini mac in neon pink patent. It's so bright! Love it and thanks Brandalley for 60% off



I love RM and the color is terrific!!  Congrats!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## deltalady

Balenciaga Bleu Mineral Classic City


----------



## wannaprada

I've been on a Manolo Blahnik kick as of late, purchasing yet another pair and I also received my first Hermes item, an H Clic Clac bracelet in powder pink. Oh, and I've also fallen for Walter Steiger and his claw heels! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## beagly911

deltalady said:


> Balenciaga Bleu Mineral Classic City


Congrats, what a fabulous color!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I've been on a Manolo Blahnik kick as of late, purchasing two pairs, one of which was signed by Mr. Blahnik himself, and I also received my first Hermes item, an H Clic Clac bracelet in powder pink. Oh, and I've also fallen for Walter Steiger and his claw heels! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124045
> View attachment 2124049
> View attachment 2124054
> 
> View attachment 2124055
> View attachment 2124056


WOW wanna, you've been a busy little bee!!


----------



## wannaprada

Indeed Beagly!


----------



## DariaD

Scored Jimmy Choo Cosmic Pump for 39£ on evil bay, probably the best deal I've ever got on designer shoes


----------



## DariaD

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2120126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff mini mac in neon pink patent. It's so bright! Love it and thanks Brandalley for 60% off



This Minkoff is so beautiful, huge congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I've been on a Manolo Blahnik kick as of late, purchasing yet another pair and I also received my first Hermes item, an H Clic Clac bracelet in powder pink. Oh, and I've also fallen for Walter Steiger and his claw heels! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124049
> View attachment 2124054
> 
> View attachment 2124055
> View attachment 2124056



Girl. Wow.  First I'm on love with your clic clac. I'm a sucker for them. And second I love that crazy heel. Congrats


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> Scored Jimmy Choo Cosmic Pump for 39£ on evil bay, probably the best deal I've ever got on designer shoes


They are gorgeous!!  What an outrageous steal, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Girl. Wow.  First I'm on love with your clic clac. I'm a sucker for them. And second I love that crazy heel. Congrats



Thanks CC! I already have my eye on another clic clac!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

DariaD said:


> Scored Jimmy Choo Cosmic Pump for 39£ on evil bay, probably the best deal I've ever got on designer shoes



WOW that is a great deal


----------



## DariaD

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous!!  What an outrageous steal, congrats!



Thank you, Beagly!


----------



## DezinrDiva

beagly911 said:


> WOW wanna, you've been a busy little bee!!


Beagley, those claw heels are hot!


----------



## DezinrDiva

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2120126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff mini mac in neon pink patent. It's so bright! Love it and thanks Brandalley for 60% off


Love bright pinks, lets me channel my inner Barbie!  Great - love it!


----------



## DezinrDiva

wannaprada said:


> I've been on a Manolo Blahnik kick as of late, purchasing yet another pair and I also received my first Hermes item, an H Clic Clac bracelet in powder pink. Oh, and I've also fallen for Walter Steiger and his claw heels! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124049
> View attachment 2124054
> 
> View attachment 2124055
> View attachment 2124056


Wanna  I simply adore the claw heels. Comfy?


----------



## Felicious

All set for Dubai vacation in a few weeks with my Valentino Rockstud sandals  Now I just gotta get used to have something between my toes, but I'll suffer a bit for a pair of sexy sandals. Oh and love the color, my feet don't look as pale as they usually do


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CC! I already have my eye on another clic clac!



It's a slippery slope honey. I started with a black clic clac and then got more then wanted Kelly Double Tour bracelets then rival double tour and twilly hahahahah you're screwed


----------



## wannaprada

DezinrDiva said:


> Wanna  I simply adore the claw heels. Comfy?



Actually, they are comfy! They do not feel any different than my other heels, to be honest.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> It's a slippery slope honey. I started with a black clic clac and then got more then wanted Kelly Double Tour bracelets then rival double tour and twilly hahahahah you're screwed



Lol! I know I am! Now, when I see a pair of shoes, I think about what I can get from Hermes for that money!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Felicious said:


> All set for Dubai vacation in a few weeks with my Valentino Rockstud sandals  Now I just gotta get used to have something between my toes, but I'll suffer a bit for a pair of sexy sandals. Oh and love the color, my feet don't look as pale as they usually do
> 
> View attachment 2126161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126162



Perfection! I love toe post sandals they're so flattering on the foot I think! I live in them during summer you'll adjust in no time.


----------



## wannaprada

Felicious said:


> All set for Dubai vacation in a few weeks with my Valentino Rockstud sandals  Now I just gotta get used to have something between my toes, but I'll suffer a bit for a pair of sexy sandals. Oh and love the color, my feet don't look as pale as they usually do
> 
> View attachment 2126161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126162



Love these sandals and the paint color! Have an awesome time in Dubai! I hear there is great shopping there!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Lol! I know I am! Now, when I see a pair of shoes, I think about what I can get from Hermes for that money!



Not much. It's so expensive


----------



## Mi_Lan

Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them 





Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep  





And the lipstick red 










Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :


----------



## megt10

Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728


----------



## wannaprada

Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728


----------



## beagly911

Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> Scored Jimmy Choo Cosmic Pump for 39£ on evil bay, probably the best deal I've ever got on designer shoes



Not bad!!! COngrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> All set for Dubai vacation in a few weeks with my Valentino Rockstud sandals  Now I just gotta get used to have something between my toes, but I'll suffer a bit for a pair of sexy sandals. Oh and love the color, my feet don't look as pale as they usually do
> 
> View attachment 2126161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126162



THe color is amazing!!!


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> All set for Dubai vacation in a few weeks with my Valentino Rockstud sandals  Now I just gotta get used to have something between my toes, but I'll suffer a bit for a pair of sexy sandals. Oh and love the color, my feet don't look as pale as they usually do
> 
> View attachment 2126161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126162



These are gorgeous. I have been on a Rockstud kick lately. I find their shoes so comfortable and easy to walk in. Here are my recent purchases.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous. I have been on a Rockstud kick lately. I find their shoes so comfortable and easy to walk in. Here are my recent purchases.


They are all beautiful meg!  Are the first pink ones flats, wedges?  hmmm may need to consider these!! I love the side bow!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> They are all beautiful meg!  Are the first pink ones flats, wedges?  hmmm may need to consider these!! I love the side bow!



No they are the wedge version but it is a small wedge. They are super comfortable and easy to walk in. I think the entire heel is about 3.5 "


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous. I have been on a Rockstud kick lately. I find their shoes so comfortable and easy to walk in. Here are my recent purchases.



Nice Megt10!


----------



## chilecorona

megt10 said:


> No they are the wedge version but it is a small wedge. They are super comfortable and easy to walk in. I think the entire heel is about 3.5 "


 
Congrats, I'm so jellie! I'm saving up right now. Enjoy them!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Are those white lady peeps matte or shiny skin? Gorgeous!!



Thank you LG! They're crystal craie ( shiny skin).


----------



## legaldiva

I'm also going Manolo crazy lately


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:


> I'm also going Manolo crazy lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133447



Love the BB! I'm so loving MB right now it's ridiculous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Well, I'm realllllly behind on this thread, haha.  Some things I have pics handy of to post! 

These were my bday present to myself!  Valentino fuchsia patent kitten heel rockstuds!




Found the beige patent kitten heels from an online consignment shop, brand new and under (not significantly, but still!) under retail!




I absolutely LOVE Nanette Lepore (have tons of her stuff, basically all on sale)... when I heard there was a sample sale, I freaked out... came home with a lot of stuff... only have pics of a few items though!

This cute boho beaded dress:




This red coat:




Bought this bow pocket knit coat in two colors (teal and coral):




Rag & Bone (70% off) Newbury booties in this fun, sparkly blackened grey:




Casadei wedges (50% off):




Bloomies (F&F sale) Equipment chiffon feather print blouse:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Miu Miu blushy nude patent gold glitter captoe/swarovski crystal heel flats:




Cool studded bracelets (wink boutique and farfetch)




Wore the wink boutique one today with a few other random ones:




Arty ring (love this amazing neutral creamy shade with gold flecks):




NL (sale) silk blouse:


----------



## fieryfashionist

wannaprada said:


> I've been on a Manolo Blahnik kick as of late, purchasing yet another pair and I also received my first Hermes item, an H Clic Clac bracelet in powder pink. Oh, and I've also fallen for Walter Steiger and his claw heels! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124049
> View attachment 2124054
> 
> View attachment 2124055
> View attachment 2124056



Oooooh, I love the clic clac... and the Walter Steiger heels are so cool!  The MBs are fab, too!



DariaD said:


> Scored Jimmy Choo Cosmic Pump for 39£ on evil bay, probably the best deal I've ever got on designer shoes



Whoa, what an amazing deal... congrats!!



Felicious said:


> All set for Dubai vacation in a few weeks with my Valentino Rockstud sandals  Now I just gotta get used to have something between my toes, but I'll suffer a bit for a pair of sexy sandals. Oh and love the color, my feet don't look as pale as they usually do
> 
> View attachment 2126161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126162



Such a pretty, fresh color... your nail polish is so fun!



Mi_Lan said:


> Two new Herve Leger dress for My babies Loubies  can't wait to wear them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128725
> 
> 
> Will wear it with this craie Python Lady Peep
> 
> View attachment 2128726
> 
> 
> 
> And the lipstick red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair it with suede Lady Daffs :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128728



Oooooh, they look so nice on you!!


----------



## mf19

Waiting on my Valentino python rockstud slingbacks to arrive!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mf19 said:


> Waiting on my Valentino python rockstud slingbacks to arrive!



Oooowee I have these, you are going to love them. So comfortable and edgy at the same time!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Miu Miu blushy nude patent gold glitter captoe/swarovski crystal heel flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool studded bracelets (wink boutique and farfetch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the wink boutique one today with a few other random ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty ring (love this amazing neutral creamy shade with gold flecks):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL (sale) silk blouse:



Awesome purchases. I love the blouse and the flats. Everything is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Well, I'm realllllly behind on this thread, haha.  Some things I have pics handy of to post!
> 
> These were my bday present to myself!  Valentino fuchsia patent kitten heel rockstuds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the beige patent kitten heels from an online consignment shop, brand new and under (not significantly, but still!) under retail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE Nanette Lepore (have tons of her stuff, basically all on sale)... when I heard there was a sample sale, I freaked out... came home with a lot of stuff... only have pics of a few items though!
> 
> This cute boho beaded dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This red coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this bow pocket knit coat in two colors (teal and coral):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone (70% off) Newbury booties in this fun, sparkly blackened grey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casadei wedges (50% off):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomies (F&F sale) Equipment chiffon feather print blouse:



we are kitten heel twins. They are just the best shoes. I can walk all day in them. For me they are more comfortable than any pair of flats that I own. Great purchases.


----------



## megt10

mf19 said:


> Waiting on my Valentino python rockstud slingbacks to arrive!



So groegeous.


----------



## megt10

legaldiva said:


> I'm also going Manolo crazy lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133447



Totally understand Legal, MB makes such a gorgeous yet comfortable shoe that are so well made. These are stunning, I love them on you.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooh, I love the clic clac... and the Walter Steiger heels are so cool!  The MBs are fab, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, what an amazing deal... congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty, fresh color... your nail polish is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> So glam... every pairing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I looooove all of your amazing rockstuds!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, they look so nice on you!!



Thanks Fiery. I love the rockstuds. When looking at shoes I go to them first, MB second and finally CL. Lately I just haven't seen anything that has called to me from CL. I see tons of pretty shoes but they don't look wearable on a daily basis wear the RS and MB are because they are so much more comfortable with a more wearable heel height.


----------



## mf19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Oooowee I have these, you are going to love them. So comfortable and edgy at the same time!



YAYYYY... Cannot wait!  I asked for a photo of both shoes to see how the coloring/pattern is when they are together but they haven't replied.  I guess I'm an annoying customer hehe.. particular about everything.  Should be sent today though and arrive tomorrow or Wed.  This is my first pair of Valentinos and I'm glad I went with the python.  

I was so hesitant with the rockstud shoes because I'm not 'punky/rock' at all.  I bought a balenciaga bag that never got used because I just prefer basic and classic.  I think these shoes are a great mix of the two though 



megt10 said:


> So groegeous.



Thank you - such a compliment coming from a valentino connoisseur like yourself


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

New IM Bekket in navy. The navy is extremely dark more black than anything but I do like them a lot. Comfortable as usual!


----------



## fieryfashionist

mf19 said:


> Waiting on my Valentino python rockstud slingbacks to arrive!



Yay, Rockstuds!! 



megt10 said:


> Awesome purchases. I love the blouse and the flats. Everything is so pretty.



Aww, thank you! 



megt10 said:


> we are kitten heel twins. They are just the best shoes. I can walk all day in them. For me they are more comfortable than any pair of flats that I own. Great purchases.



You have the most amazing kitten heel collection!!   They really are... I agree!!  I wore mine out on Saturday and ended up walking quite a bit... I had no issues!  I have a really high arch, a wider forefoot and a super narrow heel... sometimes, flats aren't comfy enough, and heels just won't cut it (too impractical)... the kitten heels are the perfect in between, comfy heel height! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Fiery. I love the rockstuds. When looking at shoes I go to them first, MB second and finally CL. Lately I just haven't seen anything that has called to me from CL. I see tons of pretty shoes but they don't look wearable on a daily basis wear the RS and MB are because they are so much more comfortable with a more wearable heel height.



You're welcome!   I'm with you on that... I actually haven't ventured into MB (I should... no, I shouldn't, haha), but Valentino has always been on my radar on account of the super feminine, yet wearable styles.  The rockstuds are just perfect!  I know what you mean... it's refreshing to own shoes that are both beautiful AND comfortable!  



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2142602
> 
> 
> New IM Bekket in navy. The navy is extremely dark more black than anything but I do like them a lot. Comfortable as usual!



Ohhhhh, they're really cool, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

fieryfashionist said:


> Miu Miu blushy nude patent gold glitter captoe/swarovski crystal heel flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool studded bracelets (wink boutique and farfetch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the wink boutique one today with a few other random ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty ring (love this amazing neutral creamy shade with gold flecks):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL (sale) silk blouse:



Happy birthday! Nice haul


----------



## wannaprada

mf19 said:


> Waiting on my Valentino python rockstud slingbacks to arrive!



Hotness!



fieryfashionist said:


> Miu Miu blushy nude patent gold glitter captoe/swarovski crystal heel flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool studded bracelets (wink boutique and farfetch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore the wink boutique one today with a few other random ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty ring (love this amazing neutral creamy shade with gold flecks):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL (sale) silk blouse:



What great purchases fiery!


----------



## mf19

Tada! They have arrived!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mf19 said:


> Tada! They have arrived!!



Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> No they are the wedge version but it is a small wedge. They are super comfortable and easy to walk in. I think the entire heel is about 3.5 "



I love the pink! Hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jimmy Choo Cosmic in black kid 
Being lazy at work =)


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the pink! Hot!


Thanks Lavender.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Jimmy Choo Cosmic in black kid
> Being lazy at work =)



Loving the JC, too.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Thanks Lavender.
> 
> 
> Loving the JC, too.



Thanks Meg!


----------



## samina

My new additions 
Coral Clic Clac bracelet
Chanel black flap with ghw


----------



## Mrs. MFH

samina said:


> View attachment 2147895
> 
> View attachment 2147896
> View attachment 2147897
> View attachment 2147898
> 
> 
> My new additions
> Coral Clic Clac bracelet
> Chanel black flap with ghw



Very nice purchases!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

My very first Chanel, perfect for everyday use. I love it!!!
Black Quilted Caviar Leather Chain SAC Bowling Bag


----------



## martinaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> My very first Chanel, perfect for everyday use. I love it!!!
> Black Quilted Caviar Leather Chain SAC Bowling Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147981
> View attachment 2147983
> View attachment 2147985


 
Great bag! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> My very first Chanel, perfect for everyday use. I love it!!!
> Black Quilted Caviar Leather Chain SAC Bowling Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147981
> View attachment 2147983
> View attachment 2147985



The bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

I have been buying Valentino like crazy. I just ordered these sandals for summer. I just got this IM Elvis double wrap belt and a Chanel Coco Pleats&#8207; hobo in navy which I swear I think is my perfect everyday bag. I got it during the Saks double points event.  I had to justify the new bag.


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2142602
> 
> 
> New IM Bekket in navy. The navy is extremely dark more black than anything but I do like them a lot. Comfortable as usual!


I love these.


samina said:


> View attachment 2147895
> 
> View attachment 2147896
> View attachment 2147897
> View attachment 2147898
> 
> 
> My new additions
> Coral Clic Clac bracelet
> Chanel black flap with ghw


Great new additions. Love the Clic Clac on you. 


Mrs. MFH said:


> My very first Chanel, perfect for everyday use. I love it!!!
> Black Quilted Caviar Leather Chain SAC Bowling Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147981
> View attachment 2147983
> View attachment 2147985


The bag is fantastic, and it looks perfect on you. It looks similar to the one I just got except mine has a detachable cross body flat strap and a short attached strap. Perfect size for everyday use.


----------



## BattyBugs

The new additions!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> I have been buying Valentino like crazy. I just ordered these sandals for summer. I just got this IM Elvis double wrap belt and a Chanel Coco Pleats&#8207; hobo in navy which I swear I think is my perfect everyday bag. I got it during the Saks double points event.  I had to justify the new bag.



The sandals are so cute.


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> The sandals are so cute.



Yeah they are. I wore my black ones and got several compliments on them from strangers and they are super comfy and great with shorts, bf jeans and casual outfits.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> I love these.
> 
> Great new additions. Love the Clic Clac on you.
> 
> The bag is fantastic, and it looks perfect on you. It looks similar to the one I just got except mine has a detachable cross body flat strap and a short attached strap. Perfect size for everyday use.



Thanks Meg


----------



## ColdSteel

Pre-loved Chanel Stretch Spirit Cabas! (Unsure of size)

http://www.ashfootwearusa.com/virgin-f12-black-leather.html (Ash "Virgin" High-tops)






A vintage Gucci bucket bag and a Nicole Miller tie for boyfriend. Both from my favorite thrift store!


----------



## Chanieish

Mrs. MFH said:


> My very first Chanel, perfect for everyday use. I love it!!!
> Black Quilted Caviar Leather Chain SAC Bowling Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147981
> View attachment 2147983
> View attachment 2147985



Woohoo! Congratulations on your first beautiful Chanel! Careful, it can get addictive!


----------



## beagly911

Oh, ladies what wonderful non-CL additions!!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

FINALLY got my hands on these Valentinos are searching for 5 years.  This is what they call shoe addiction.


items4.tradesy.com/images/item/shoes/valentino/85/valentino-garavani-couture-d-orsay-bow-red-pumps-147729-1.jpg


----------



## deltalady

Just bought this vintage Chanel medium flap, my first Chanel.


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> Pre-loved Chanel Stretch Spirit Cabas! (Unsure of size)
> 
> http://www.ashfootwearusa.com/virgin-f12-black-leather.html (Ash "Virgin" High-tops)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage Gucci bucket bag and a Nicole Miller tie for boyfriend. Both from my favorite thrift store!


Great Gucci...and dress twins on the DVF!!


----------



## LaylaKo

Mrs. MFH said:


> My very first Chanel, perfect for everyday use. I love it!!!
> Black Quilted Caviar Leather Chain SAC Bowling Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147981
> View attachment 2147983
> View attachment 2147985


This bag is gorgeous. Do you mind to share the code and price of this bag. Many thank


----------



## AEGIS

hermosa_vogue said:


> FINALLY got my hands on these Valentinos are searching for 5 years.  This is what they call shoe addiction.
> 
> 
> items4.tradesy.com/images/item/shoes/valentino/85/valentino-garavani-couture-d-orsay-bow-red-pumps-147729-1.jpg





5 years! congrats on being so patient!


----------



## megt10

deltalady said:


> Just bought this vintage Chanel medium flap, my first Chanel.


----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> I have been buying Valentino like crazy. I just ordered these sandals for summer. I just got this IM Elvis double wrap belt and a Chanel Coco Pleats&#8207; hobo in navy which I swear I think is my perfect everyday bag. I got it during the Saks double points event.  I had to justify the new bag.



Here is a pic my new bag in action. The dress is new as well.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

LaylaKo said:


> This bag is gorgeous. Do you mind to share the code and price of this bag. Many thank



Thanks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is the tag that way you can take what you need.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic my new bag in action. The dress is new as well.



Looking good Meg and I love your blue Chanel as well.


----------



## LaylaKo

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2154829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tag that way you can take what you need.


Thanks so much


----------



## jeninvan

Did a reveal at the ferragamo forum...just wanted to share what the DH surprise me with today absolutely heart it...I'm taking a little break from CL this month


----------



## CloudyDayz198

^^ Absolutely GORGEOUS! I love that color...good job DH!


----------



## ColdSteel

Pretty color! Yum!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic my new bag in action. The dress is new as well.



I love the Chanel!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> Did a reveal at the ferragamo forum...just wanted to share what the DH surprise me with today absolutely heart it...I'm taking a little break from CL this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157903
> View attachment 2157905
> View attachment 2157906



The color is amazing!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samina said:


> View attachment 2147895
> 
> View attachment 2147896
> View attachment 2147897
> View attachment 2147898
> 
> 
> My new additions
> Coral Clic Clac bracelet
> Chanel black flap with ghw



Congrats on the new purchases!!! Love the pieces!


----------



## mf19

jeninvan said:


> Did a reveal at the ferragamo forum...just wanted to share what the DH surprise me with today absolutely heart it...I'm taking a little break from CL this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157903
> View attachment 2157905
> View attachment 2157906



Beautiful and so perfect for Spring/Summer!... I love SF


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the Chanel!!!



Thank you Lavender. I do too. I have used it since I got it which is so rare for me since I switch bags almost daily.


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> Did a reveal at the ferragamo forum...just wanted to share what the DH surprise me with today absolutely heart it...I'm taking a little break from CL this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157903
> View attachment 2157905
> View attachment 2157906


Lovely, the color is great


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic my new bag in action. The dress is new as well.


Both are beautiful meg!  The dress is perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Both are beautiful meg!  The dress is perfect for spring and summer!



Thank you so much Beagly. You are always so nice.


----------



## Nolia

*Just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in white and navy blue with ghw. I don't have any white loubies so I paired it with my gold multiglitter PPs instead. Gold cuffs are from ASOS.*


----------



## Mi_Lan

Nolia said:


> *Just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in white and navy blue with ghw. I don't have any white loubies so I paired it with my gold multiglitter PPs instead. Gold cuffs are from ASOS.*



Wow love your Prada!!!! And your shoes too!!!! I really need these shoes in my life!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I Ordered this Limited edition Swarovski Dsquared  &#128083; for next vacation!


----------



## Nolia

Mi_Lan said:


> Wow love your Prada!!!! And your shoes too!!!! I really need these shoes in my life!





Mi_Lan said:


> I Ordered this Limited edition Swarovski Dsquared  &#128083; for next vacation!
> View attachment 2158860



 Oh, I can't wait to see those singlasses on you! They're fab!!


----------



## mf19

Here are my new Coach Nadia  mocs in platinum which is actually gold... Lovveee... The scalloped edges really make them perfect and remind me of my phillip lim pashli. They also are SO soft!


----------



## me&momo

Nolia said:


> *Just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in white and navy blue with ghw. I don't have any white loubies so I paired it with my gold multiglitter PPs instead. Gold cuffs are from ASOS.*



It's rare i like anything prada but this bag is just beautiful!! And i also love the pairing with your gold piggie plato!


----------



## Nolia

me&momo said:


> It's rare i like anything prada but this bag is just beautiful!! And i also love the pairing with your gold piggie plato!



Thanks for the kind comment!


----------



## jeninvan

mf19 said:


> Beautiful and so perfect for Spring/Summer!... I love SF



Thank you I just live the pop of color


----------



## jeninvan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color is amazing!!!



Thank you


----------



## AEGIS

Nolia said:


> *Just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in white and navy blue with ghw. I don't have any white loubies so I paired it with my gold multiglitter PPs instead. Gold cuffs are from ASOS.*





Oh I like that a lot. So classic. You make good choices in your additions.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in white and navy blue with ghw. I don't have any white loubies so I paired it with my gold multiglitter PPs instead. Gold cuffs are from ASOS.*



Love it. Great pairings too.


----------



## Nolia

AEGIS said:


> Oh I like that a lot. So classic. You make good choices in your additions.





megt10 said:


> Love it. Great pairings too.



Thank you!!  I find that I tend to stick to choices that are more "traditional" but with a small deviation somewhere. Mostly safe with a twist LOL


----------



## bougainvillier

Chanel mini 13S blue patent with shw


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2162065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel mini 13S blue patent with shw



Very purdy


----------



## Christchrist

Got a fun LV bracelet today.


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2162065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel mini 13S blue patent with shw


Oh the colors bougainviller!!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Just bought a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in white and navy blue with ghw. I don't have any white loubies so I paired it with my gold multiglitter PPs instead. Gold cuffs are from ASOS.*



I love the style!! Very nice!


----------



## mf19

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2162065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel mini 13S blue patent with shw



Wow I think the blue patent is ny favorite color blue this seasob


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Got a fun LV bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162095


Lovely CC....such a great look!!


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2162065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel mini 13S blue patent with shw


It is beautiful. I love the color.


Christchrist said:


> Got a fun LV bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162095



Looks great with your other jewelry CC.


----------



## megt10

I got some new Valentinos.


----------



## Mi_Lan

megt10 said:


> I got some new Valentinos.



Wow beautiful! congrats!


----------



## megt10

Mi_Lan said:


> Wow beautiful! congrats!



Thank you. I am just in love with the Valentino collection.


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> Got a fun LV bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162095



Can I have your love bracelet


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I got some new Valentinos.


Beautiful meg!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> I got some new Valentinos.



 Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Can I have your love bracelet



Ha. I'm sure my hubby won't let replace. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I got some new Valentinos.



Oh my gosh. These are my favorite!! Must have them


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Lovely CC....such a great look!!



Thanks girl. Love your new additions


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Got a fun LV bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162095



Lovely stack!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the style!! Very nice!



Thank you!!



megt10 said:


> I got some new Valentinos.



Love the first pair!! So edgy!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Very purdy





beagly911 said:


> Oh the colors bougainviller!!!  Gorgeous!!





mf19 said:


> Wow I think the blue patent is ny favorite color blue this seasob





megt10 said:


> It is beautiful. I love the color.
> 
> 
> Looks great with your other jewelry CC.



Thanks ladies! It's a very springy color and I love the pop


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:


> I got some new Valentinos.


meg, I can see that someone has new addiction! gorgeous purchases!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:


> Got a fun LV bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162095


love your arm candy CC! need that love bracelet


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> love your arm candy CC! need that love bracelet



Yeah it doesn't get taken off


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful meg!


Thanks Beagly.


martinaa said:


> Congrats!


Thank you.


Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh. These are my favorite!! Must have them


Which ones? 


bougainvillier said:


> meg, I can see that someone has new addiction! gorgeous purchases!



Umm, yeah I do. I am so in love with the rockstud collection. They are so pretty and comfortable for daily wear.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Which ones?



The heels


----------



## jeninvan

Thanks ladies


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> The heels



NAP has them, they fit tts and are so much prettier irl. Oh and they are super comfortable and easy to wear.


----------



## Elsie87

Barbara Bui jacket :


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Elsie87 said:


> Barbara Bui jacket :



Gorrrgeous!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Barbara Bui jacket :



Love it. You look so thin in it too.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I got some new Valentinos.



Gasps!!!! I love the heels!!!!!


----------



## megt10

Elsie87 said:


> Barbara Bui jacket :





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gasps!!!! I love the heels!!!!!



Thank you so much Lavender. I wore them last night for the first time and they were so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them too. Here is a pic.


----------



## PollyGal

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Lavender. I wore them last night for the first time and they were so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them too. Here is a pic.



Fab shoes!!


----------



## megt10

PollyGal said:


> Fab shoes!!



Thank you PollyGal.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Lavender. I wore them last night for the first time and they were so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them too. Here is a pic.


They look great on meg!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> They look great on meg!



Thanks so much Beagly. They got a lot of compliments last night. They were so comfortable too. These shoes I could walk all day in them.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Lavender. I wore them last night for the first time and they were so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them too. Here is a pic.



The shoes look very good on you! I like the style.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Lavender. I wore them last night for the first time and they were so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them too. Here is a pic.



Love those shoes Meg. They are stunning


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Lavender. I wore them last night for the first time and they were so comfortable and easy to walk in. I love them too. Here is a pic.



Those look absolutely gorgeous on you! It matches perfectly with the dress your wearing!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> The shoes look very good on you! I like the style.





Christchrist said:


> Love those shoes Meg. They are stunning





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those look absolutely gorgeous on you! It matches perfectly with the dress your wearing!



Thanks ladies, CC you would love them. I think they are so pretty and look good with just about any outfit.


----------



## samina

My new narrow white with ghw bracelet


----------



## cmm62

(i'm trying to stop lurking and start posting, haha - all you ladies look lovely with your new purchases!)

here's a pair of rachel roy loafers i just got - i'm a heels girl but i love these, particularly the rose gold toe cap!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samina said:


> View attachment 2168980
> 
> My new narrow white with ghw bracelet



Yum!!!! Bracelets =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My first pair of Chanel flats!!! Super excited to pair them up with oufits!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chanel sac rabat


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> View attachment 2168980
> 
> My new narrow white with ghw bracelet


So pretty. Love it in white.


cmm62 said:


> (i'm trying to stop lurking and start posting, haha - all you ladies look lovely with your new purchases!)
> 
> here's a pair of rachel roy loafers i just got - i'm a heels girl but i love these, particularly the rose gold toe cap!


These are so unique love them.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> My first pair of Chanel flats!!! Super excited to pair them up with oufits!


Can't wait to see them on you Lavender, congrats/


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Chanel sac rabat



Gorgeous and is going to look great with those flats.


----------



## cmm62

thanks *megt10*! now if only they had a closet like yours to go in


----------



## megt10

cmm62 said:


> thanks *megt10*! now if only they had a closet like yours to go in



Thank you.


----------



## AEGIS

cmm62 said:


> (i'm trying to stop lurking and start posting, haha - all you ladies look lovely with your new purchases!)
> 
> here's a pair of rachel roy loafers i just got - i'm a heels girl but i love these, particularly the rose gold toe cap!





so interesting looking!


----------



## cmm62

AEGIS said:


> so interesting looking!


 
yeah - i love the juxtaposition of the mens' style (loafer) with the feminine details (lace, rosegold). not to mention that i can walk for hours on end around the city in them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> So pretty. Love it in white.
> 
> These are so unique love them.
> 
> Can't wait to see them on you Lavender, congrats/
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and is going to look great with those flats.



Thanks meg!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Chanel sac rabat


Soo pretty!!


----------



## beagly911

Got a couple of Ann Taylor things(big surprise!) with my bonus rewards:





Thought they would both be great for summer!


----------



## samina

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum!!!! Bracelets =)



Thank you x


----------



## samina

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My first pair of Chanel flats!!! Super excited to pair them up with oufits!



Cute pumps and matching Chanel bag x


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> So pretty. Love it in white.
> 
> .



Thanks Meg!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My first pair of Chanel flats!!! Super excited to pair them up with oufits!



I hear they are the most comfy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I hear they are the most comfy



They are pretty comfy. The leather is super soft!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samina said:


> Cute pumps and matching Chanel bag x



thanks girl!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Received my Valentino peeptoes!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Received my Valentino peeptoes!


Gorgeous hermosa_vogue!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Received my Valentino peeptoes!



Oh my. Those are beautiful


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Louis Vuitton SS13. The last pair in my size in the UK. I love love them so much


----------



## poppyseed

hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...


----------



## poppyseed

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Louis Vuitton SS13. The last pair in my size in the UK. I love love them so much


 
Wow! Are these Amarante vernis? They're amazing, I need them to go with my bag


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...
> View attachment 2172780
> View attachment 2172781
> View attachment 2172782
> View attachment 2172783



Lovely scarf!!!  The colours are beautiful


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Received my Valentino peeptoes!


Oh these are gorgeous. I love the color and they look great on you.


shoesshoeshoes said:


> Louis Vuitton SS13. The last pair in my size in the UK. I love love them so much


Nice.


poppyseed said:


> hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...
> View attachment 2172780
> View attachment 2172781
> View attachment 2172782
> View attachment 2172783



Such a pretty scarf. The colors on H scarves are always amazing.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

poppyseed said:


> Wow! Are these Amarante vernis? They're amazing, I need them to go with my bag


yes  the heel is 100. i took 1/2 size down for this even though they're pointy toes


----------



## cmm62

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Louis Vuitton SS13. The last pair in my size in the UK. I love love them so much



whaaaat?! lucky lady! those are amazing.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poppyseed said:


> hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...
> View attachment 2172780
> View attachment 2172781
> View attachment 2172782
> View attachment 2172783



Many congrats!! What size is it? and name?? "magic kelly" maybe?? love it!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Oh these are gorgeous. I love the color and they look great on you.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> Such a pretty scarf. The colors on H scarves are always amazing.


 
Thanks Meg! I agree, so many colours to choose from, I'm already confused what colour I want next!


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Many congrats!! What size is it? and name?? "magic kelly" maybe?? love it!


 
Haha thank you, good guess, it's called Magic Kelly and it's the 90cm size.


----------



## AEGIS

hermosa_vogue said:


> Received my Valentino peeptoes!




love Valentino! congrats!




shoesshoeshoes said:


> Louis Vuitton SS13. The last pair in my size in the UK. I love love them so much



these are amazing! how much were they?




poppyseed said:


> hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...
> View attachment 2172780
> View attachment 2172781
> View attachment 2172782
> View attachment 2172783




stunning scarf


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Hi AEGIS, they're £635. im not sure how much they are in USD though


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poppyseed said:


> Haha thank you, good guess, it's called Magic Kelly and it's the 90cm size.



Many thanks!! Do you think I will be able to get it this season at the H boutique? I dont know if it comes from a different season...


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:


> Received my Valentino peeptoes!



They are flippin cute....I LOVE! Awesome colour? Where did you score those babies ???


----------



## JessieG

poppyseed said:


> hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...
> View attachment 2172780
> View attachment 2172781
> View attachment 2172782
> View attachment 2172783



Gorgeous


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Thanks Meg! I agree, so many colours to choose from, I'm already confused what colour I want next!



Whatever you choose it will be beautiful.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My first pair of Chanel flats!!! Super excited to pair them up with oufits!



I have these exact flats. SO comfy, congrats


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Well well well  it's been quite some time! I've been gone so long! Work, boo, work, travel, work etc i was wondering if I was still a "CL girl" lol then I looked over in my closet at my lovely collection and thought...hell yeah :-P first of hopefully many birthday gifts even though my birthday isn't for another 3 weeks, parentals are traveling for a few weeks and won't be in the states to give it to me! Ladies, my LV Neverfull GM in Monogram and a new Cles in Damier Ebene 

View attachment 2173559

View attachment 2173563

Posing with their siblings lol
View attachment 2173564


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

That didn't work out so well...again! 
W/ pics! 
Well well well  it's been quite some time! I've been gone so long! Work, boo, work, travel, work etc i was wondering if I was still a "CL girl" lol then I looked over in my closet at my lovely collection and thought...hell yeah :-P first of hopefully many birthday gifts even though my birthday isn't for another 3 weeks, parentals are traveling for a few weeks and won't be in the states to give it to me! Ladies, my LV Neverfull GM in Monogram and a new Cles in Damier Ebene 





Posing with their siblings!


----------



## me&momo

poppyseed said:


> hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...



Oh my gosh, i cant take my eyes off of this scarf. It's so so pretty and captivating!!!


----------



## me&momo

Just did the reveal in the Chanel subforum, but gonna post here as well just because i'm here more often! Hehe

Hubby got me my first mother's day present. 





(((Arghhh i keep editing and ruining my post!!)))


----------



## cmm62

me&momo said:


> Just did the reveal in the Chanel subforum, but gonna post here as well just because i'm here more often! Hehe
> 
> Hubby got me my first mother's day present.
> View attachment 2173650
> 
> View attachment 2173653
> 
> 
> (((Arghhh i keep editing and ruining my post!!)))



these are so cool. and congrats on your first Mother's Day


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> They are flippin cute....I LOVE! Awesome colour? Where did you score those babies ???



I stalked ebay for FIVE years hahahahah



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous hermosa_vogue!





Christchrist said:


> Oh my. Those are beautiful





megt10 said:


> Oh these are gorgeous. I love the color and they look great on you.





AEGIS said:


> love Valentino! congrats!



Thanks so much ladies, I absolutely love them!!!


----------



## poppyseed

shoesshoeshoes said:


> yes  the heel is 100. i took 1/2 size down for this even though they're pointy toes


 
I bet they will be worn a lot And I bet you will "need" a bag to go with them if you already don't have one.


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> love Valentino! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are amazing! how much were they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning scarf


 
Thank you!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Whatever you choose it will be beautiful.


----------



## poppyseed

JessieG said:


> Gorgeous


 


me&momo said:


> Oh my gosh, i cant take my eyes off of this scarf. It's so so pretty and captivating!!!


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## poppyseed

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Many thanks!! Do you think I will be able to get it this season at the H boutique? I dont know if it comes from a different season...


 
You know I'm not that well educated on the scarfs yet! But I've done some digging around and I think it's from Spring/Summer 2011 collection, so probable ebay is your best bet...good luck if you decide to look for it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

poppyseed said:


> You know I'm not that well educated on the scarfs yet! But I've done some digging around and I think it's from Spring/Summer 2011 collection, so probable ebay is your best bet...good luck if you decide to look for it!



Thank you sweetie for your help, I will look for it


----------



## teachgirl789

Got these Giuseppe Zanotti wedge sandals on discount after debating to buy them for sometime now...love them


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> That didn't work out so well...again!
> W/ pics!
> Well well well  it's been quite some time! I've been gone so long! Work, boo, work, travel, work etc i was wondering if I was still a "CL girl" lol then I looked over in my closet at my lovely collection and thought...hell yeah :-P first of hopefully many birthday gifts even though my birthday isn't for another 3 weeks, parentals are traveling for a few weeks and won't be in the states to give it to me! Ladies, my LV Neverfull GM in Monogram and a new Cles in Damier Ebene
> 
> View attachment 2173567
> 
> View attachment 2173568
> 
> Posing with their siblings!
> View attachment 2173569
> 
> View attachment 2173570


Welcome back! love your purchases.


me&momo said:


> Just did the reveal in the Chanel subforum, but gonna post here as well just because i'm here more often! Hehe
> 
> Hubby got me my first mother's day present.
> View attachment 2173650
> 
> View attachment 2173653
> 
> 
> (((Arghhh i keep editing and ruining my post!!)))


I love these. They are perfect for a stylish mom on the go!


teachgirl789 said:


> Got these Giuseppe Zanotti wedge sandals on discount after debating to buy them for sometime now...love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174607


Gorgeous, they look perfect on you too.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

megt10 said:


> Welcome back! love your purchases.



Hey Meg long time! You're looking fab as usual! Glad to see all is well


----------



## wannaprada

Hermes, Louis, Chanel, oh my! Love all of the new purchases ladies! And I so need those Zanotti's in my life for the summer!


----------



## poppyseed

I'm still on progress of re-modelling my bag collection and this little baby caught my eye...my new to me Alexander McQueen Novak in camel leather. The leather smells divine


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:


> I'm still on progress of re-modelling my bag collection and this little baby caught my eye...my new to me Alexander McQueen Novak in camel leather. The leather smells divine
> View attachment 2175793



What a gorgeous bag! And oh how I miss my mini multi glitter Pigalles!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> What a gorgeous bag! And oh how I miss my mini multi glitter Pigalles!


 
Thank you! If my PPs ever went to a new home I would miss them too, but my feet definitely wouldn't


----------



## martinaa

poppyseed said:


> I'm still on progress of re-modelling my bag collection and this little baby caught my eye...my new to me Alexander McQueen Novak in camel leather. The leather smells divine
> View attachment 2175793



Congrats - great bag!


----------



## soleilbrun

teachgirl789 said:


> Got these Giuseppe Zanotti wedge sandals on discount after debating to buy them for sometime now...love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174607


 
Those are great.



poppyseed said:


> I'm still on progress of re-modelling my bag collection and this little baby caught my eye...my new to me Alexander McQueen Novak in camel leather. The leather smells divine
> View attachment 2175793


 
Congrats on the Novak. The shoes aren't bad either


----------



## wannaprada

I'm hooked on Walter Steiger shoes!


----------



## teachgirl789

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2176368
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on Walter Steiger shoes!



Nice! That curved heel is amazing


----------



## wannaprada

teachgirl789 said:


> Nice! That curved heel is amazing



Thanks teachgirl!


----------



## cmm62

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2176368
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on Walter Steiger shoes!



his shoes always look so cool. are they hard to walk in?


----------



## wannaprada

cmm62 said:


> his shoes always look so cool. are they hard to walk in?



Actually, they feel like a regular heel! I do not notice the curve at all.


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> I'm still on progress of re-modelling my bag collection and this little baby caught my eye...my new to me Alexander McQueen Novak in camel leather. The leather smells divine
> View attachment 2175793



Gosh they are pretty. That bag is so cute


----------



## Myrkur

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My first pair of Chanel flats!!! Super excited to pair them up with oufits!



Congrats! Can't go wrong with these, chanel flats are my favorite flats, I can walk all day on them without hurting my feet.


----------



## Gunarin

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2176368
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on Walter Steiger shoes!



they are soooooo pretty!!


----------



## megt10

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey Meg long time! You're looking fab as usual! Glad to see all is well



Thank you. Glad to see you back!


----------



## wannaprada

Gunarin said:


> they are soooooo pretty!!



Thank you gunarin!


----------



## cmm62

wannaprada said:


> Actually, they feel like a regular heel! I do not notice the curve at all.



awesome! thanks for the info.


----------



## mizcolon73

poppyseed said:


> hello ladies, I have to share my excitement over my very first Hermes...
> View attachment 2172780
> View attachment 2172781
> View attachment 2172782
> View attachment 2172783


 

Absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## poppyseed

mizcolon73 said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## GIVEMEMORE

butterfij said:


> A mod pic of my planned outfit for Friday


where did u get ur dress from?


----------



## megt10

I just got the cutest Chanel sneakers. Love that they are open and airy for summer. I also got a pair of Balenciaga sandals from the Rue sale. I live in these sandals during the summer when it gets really hot.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:


> I just got the cutest Chanel sneakers. Love that they are open and airy for summer. I also got a pair of Balenciaga sandals from the Rue sale. I live in these sandals during the summer when it gets really hot.



Great buys! I need to check out Ruelala more often!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> I just got the cutest Chanel sneakers. Love that they are open and airy for summer. I also got a pair of Balenciaga sandals from the Rue sale. I live in these sandals during the summer when it gets really hot.



The Chanel Sneakers are sooo cute!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I just got the cutest Chanel sneakers. Love that they are open and airy for summer. I also got a pair of Balenciaga sandals from the Rue sale. I live in these sandals during the summer when it gets really hot.


Great summer shoes meg!


----------



## pixiesparkle

My new YSL Arty ring arrived today!! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
s 
I took this photo using my Iphone and it does not do the ring justice. I love the gold flecks!!


----------



## DrFabulousTee

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2176368
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on Walter Steiger shoes!



These shoes are soooo COOL i love them, plus they look really great on you!


----------



## DariaD

megt10 said:


> I just got the cutest Chanel sneakers. Love that they are open and airy for summer. I also got a pair of Balenciaga sandals from the Rue sale. I live in these sandals during the summer when it gets really hot.



Those Chanel sneakers are amazingly cute  really summer-ish and playful!


----------



## stiane

Gorgeous! I haven't seen that color before. Looks great with your gold bracelet.


----------



## ColdSteel

I got a tattoo Monday and on my way home I stopped in at my favorite consignment shop since its only a block out of my way. And I just happened to find these lovelies! They were half off and cost me around $23.50. I really love them. I remember when they first came out and I just couldn't justify them!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm usually not a big fan of Marc by Marc shoes as I find them uncomfortable but these are very comfortable.


----------



## DariaD

My new Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals with charm ankle straps 
totally new, a 50$ ebay steal.


----------



## DariaD

ColdSteel said:


> I got a tattoo Monday and on my way home I stopped in at my favorite consignment shop since its only a block out of my way. And I just happened to find these lovelies! They were half off and cost me around $23.50. I really love them. I remember when they first came out and I just couldn't justify them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181904
> 
> 
> I'm usually not a big fan of Marc by Marc shoes as I find them uncomfortable but these are very comfortable.



Those are super cute, congrats! And the price is just amazing!
I love those bow, so cute


----------



## Chanieish

DariaD said:


> My new Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals with charm ankle straps
> totally new, a 50$ ebay steal.



Those are the most adorable shoes!!! I love chunky chain straps on shoes.


----------



## Chanieish

Hi ladies! What do you think of these shoes? They are from Ivanka ***** and I have never tried anything of hers. I've been buying CL's only as of late and am not sure if I want to spend on these or put the money towards another pair of CLs (no shoes interest me currently). They are about $140

I like the strappiness but am unsure of the rose gold color. Planning to wear these for nights out (clubbing, lounges, etc.)

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## PollyGal

Chanieish said:


> Hi ladies! What do you think of these shoes? They are from Ivanka ***** and I have never tried anything of hers. I've been buying CL's only as of late and am not sure if I want to spend on these or put the money towards another pair of CLs (no shoes interest me currently). They are about $140
> 
> I like the strappiness but am unsure of the rose gold color. Planning to wear these for nights out (clubbing, lounges, etc.)
> 
> Thanks for the opinions.



I like them - love rose gold!!


----------



## cmm62

Chanieish said:


> Hi ladies! What do you think of these shoes? They are from Ivanka ***** and I have never tried anything of hers. I've been buying CL's only as of late and am not sure if I want to spend on these or put the money towards another pair of CLs (no shoes interest me currently). They are about $140
> 
> I like the strappiness but am unsure of the rose gold color. Planning to wear these for nights out (clubbing, lounges, etc.)
> 
> Thanks for the opinions.



I recently got a pair of rose gold shoes and I wear them everywhere - go for it! I also have a pair of Ivanka ***** heels and they're very comfortable, have held up well.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ColdSteel said:


> I got a tattoo Monday and on my way home I stopped in at my favorite consignment shop since its only a block out of my way. And I just happened to find these lovelies! They were half off and cost me around $23.50. I really love them. I remember when they first came out and I just couldn't justify them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181904
> 
> 
> I'm usually not a big fan of Marc by Marc shoes as I find them uncomfortable but these are very comfortable.


I find MBMJ shoes really comfy!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

pixiesparkle said:


> My new YSL Arty ring arrived today!!
> View attachment 2181808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> I took this photo using my Iphone and it does not do the ring justice. I love the gold flecks!!



Oooh it's so stunning!!  I have the same one


----------



## wannaprada

pixiesparkle said:


> My new YSL Arty ring arrived today!!
> View attachment 2181808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> I took this photo using my Iphone and it does not do the ring justice. I love the gold flecks!!



It looks great on your hand!


----------



## wannaprada

DrFabulousTee said:


> These shoes are soooo COOL i love them, plus they look really great on you!



Thank you Dr.! Steiger makes great, cool, different looking shoes, which I love!


----------



## wannaprada

ColdSteel said:


> I got a tattoo Monday and on my way home I stopped in at my favorite consignment shop since its only a block out of my way. And I just happened to find these lovelies! They were half off and cost me around $23.50. I really love them. I remember when they first came out and I just couldn't justify them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181904
> 
> 
> I'm usually not a big fan of Marc by Marc shoes as I find them uncomfortable but these are very comfortable.



Those are cute and what a great consignment find!


----------



## wannaprada

DariaD said:


> My new Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals with charm ankle straps
> totally new, a 50$ ebay steal.



Adorable!!


----------



## Chanieish

Wore my new Tod's Driving Loafers today! They are a soft metallic pink.  Comfy, but scratch the back of my heel.


----------



## beagly911

WOW ladies, such great non-CL's purchases!!  So envious!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> My new Marc by Marc Jacobs sandals with charm ankle straps
> totally new, a 50$ ebay steal.


 
Daria, these are so pretty! And what a find!!


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> Those Chanel sneakers are amazingly cute  really summer-ish and playful!



Thanks Daria, I was on the fence about them, but they really are adorable. I am glad I got them.


----------



## needloub

I purchased these _Stuart Weitzman_ leopard flats (I am currently updating my wardrobe)...


----------



## wannaprada

needloub said:


> I purchased these _Stuart Weitzman_ leopard flats (I am currently updating my wardrobe)...



You are doing an excellent job updating! These are super cute!


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> You are doing an excellent job updating! These are super cute!



Thanks!  I had to get rid of clothes and shoes that were too way too ill-fitting and too snug!


----------



## wannaprada

needloub said:


> Thanks!  I had to get rid of clothes and shoes that were too way too ill-fitting and too snug!



I've had to do the same thing!!


----------



## atrain

My best friend snuck into my house on my birthday and left me an awesome present - Tory Burch Revas! I had been lusting after these for a long time, but couldn't justify the cost. Crazy, I know, especially when I don't even blink at the price of CL's. So I'm including them here, even though I didn't purchase them. I can't believe I lived so long without them! They're so comfy!


----------



## megt10

needloub said:


> I purchased these _Stuart Weitzman_ leopard flats (I am currently updating my wardrobe)...


Adorable.


atrain said:


> My best friend snuck into my house on my birthday and left me an awesome present - Tory Burch Revas! I had been lusting after these for a long time, but couldn't justify the cost. Crazy, I know, especially when I don't even blink at the price of CL's. So I'm including them here, even though I didn't purchase them. I can't believe I lived so long without them! They're so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184952



So cute and what an awesome friend. Happy birthday btw.


----------



## needloub

atrain said:


> My best friend snuck into my house on my birthday and left me an awesome present - Tory Burch Revas! I had been lusting after these for a long time, but couldn't justify the cost. Crazy, I know, especially when I don't even blink at the price of CL's. So I'm including them here, even though I didn't purchase them. I can't believe I lived so long without them! They're so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184952


Happy belated!  I have been looking at a pair of those black/silver Reva's...



megt10 said:


> Adorable.


Thanks!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Agent Provocateur Swimsuit!


----------



## Chanieish

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2192387
> 
> View attachment 2192388
> 
> 
> Agent Provocateur Swimsuit!



Love your Mazzy suit and I know you'll rock it!  I really like bright colors all times of the year, but especially summer.


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2192387
> 
> View attachment 2192388
> 
> 
> Agent Provocateur Swimsuit!



You need to wear your Louboutin shoes with that. Ha


----------



## gfairenoughh

Chanieish said:


> Love your Mazzy suit and I know you'll rock it!  I really like bright colors all times of the year, but especially summer.



Thank you! 



Christchrist said:


> You need to wear your Louboutin shoes with that. Ha



Lol and twerk! JK!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

No pics but I just got done at old navy. New pink seahorse print jammies (might need a backup, they're so cute!), couple clearance workout tops in bright colors, and a blue bird-printed tube dress I will be altering with straps. I go every now and then to stock up on basics but today I suffered from the forever 21 effect. That's where you think "oh boy, this is cheap and this is a good deal and I need these in three colors!" And before you knew it, you've dropped $50. I'm happy with my purchases though. I sold my cute size 0/2 anthropologie dresses because my chest ballooned up.

I'm in love with all the pretty summer colors!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2192387
> 
> View attachment 2192388
> 
> 
> Agent Provocateur Swimsuit!


Hotness!!  The beach will not be the same!


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> No pics but I just got done at old navy. New pink seahorse print jammies (might need a backup, they're so cute!), couple clearance workout tops in bright colors, and a blue bird-printed tube dress I will be altering with straps. I go every now and then to stock up on basics but today I suffered from the forever 21 effect. That's where you think "oh boy, this is cheap and this is a good deal and I need these in three colors!" And before you knew it, you've dropped $50. I'm happy with my purchases though. I sold my cute size 0/2 anthropologie dresses because my chest ballooned up.
> 
> I'm in love with all the pretty summer colors!


I'm loving the summer colors too, you had a great haul today!


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2192387
> 
> View attachment 2192388
> 
> 
> Agent Provocateur Swimsuit!



Wow, that is a hot swimsuit.


----------



## megt10

I have been on a Valentino binge, IM and Givenchy as well. Here are a few of my new purchases.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

megt10 said:


> I have been on a Valentino binge, IM and Givenchy as well. Here are a few of my new purchases.


wow those green Valentinos!!
congrats! they are beautiful!


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2192387
> 
> View attachment 2192388
> 
> 
> Agent Provocateur Swimsuit!





Crazyaboutblue said:


> wow those green Valentinos!!
> congrats! they are beautiful!



Thank you, I hunted all over for that color since it wasn't sold in any of the department stores. They are my new favorite color.


----------



## susanshuo

I just got this brand new pair of Chanel heels from eBay  They are not the latest style, but I simply love the classic elements, camellia and bow, so I decide to share my lovely babies with you all!


----------



## ColdSteel

Wow! Never seen them in green before!


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> I have been on a Valentino binge, IM and Givenchy as well. Here are a few of my new purchases.


 
Wow! They are all fantastic. Congrats. Can you please post a mod pic of the IMs? TIA


----------



## megt10

soleilbrun said:


> Wow! They are all fantastic. Congrats. Can you please post a mod pic of the IMs? TIA



Here you go.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Here you go.



Oh my gosh! I'm in love


----------



## megt10

susanshuo said:


> I just got this brand new pair of Chanel heels from eBay  They are not the latest style, but I simply love the classic elements, camellia and bow, so I decide to share my lovely babies with you all!


They are gorgeous, Chanel never goes out of style 


ColdSteel said:


> Wow! Never seen them in green before!



I first saw them on the European websites. They weren't released here to the major stores as far as I know. I finally found them on Forward which carries a lot of things that the department stores don't carry.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm in love



Thanks CC. The sandals are not overly comfortable but they really are cute and unique.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I have been on a Valentino binge, IM and Givenchy as well. Here are a few of my new purchases.


You have been very busy lady!!  They are all great but I love the flat sandals!


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> Here you go.


 
Thank you, you're quick. I see you love them too, there already in rotation! They are superbe. I passed on a pair, so upset now. For some reason I hesitate on anything with ankle straps/ gladiator style. They look fantastic on you. I will keep looking for a pair.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> You have been very busy lady!!  They are all great but I love the flat sandals!


Oh yeah, with more on the way from the Saks sales. Mostly Valentino so far.


soleilbrun said:


> Thank you, you're quick. I see you love them too, there already in rotation! They are superbe. I passed on a pair, so upset now. For some reason I hesitate on anything with ankle straps/ gladiator style. They look fantastic on you. I will keep looking for a pair.



Thanks Soleibrun. I had the pic posted in the IM thread. They do look cute on, and they are unique but I don't think they are overly comfortable and they are a pain to put on as well. The snaps are on the outside of the shoe making it hard to turn your leg in a way that they snap easily. Maybe the Elvis with a heel would be more comfortable. I love gladiator sandals and until now have never had a pair that I didn't find comfortable. Maybe they just need more breaking in.


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, with more on the way from the Saks sales. Mostly Valentino so far.
> 
> 
> Thanks Soleibrun. I had the pic posted in the IM thread. They do look cute on, and they are unique but I don't think they are overly comfortable and they are a pain to put on as well. The snaps are on the outside of the shoe making it hard to turn your leg in a way that they snap easily. Maybe the Elvis with a heel would be more comfortable. I love gladiator sandals and until now have never had a pair that I didn't find comfortable. Maybe they just need more breaking in.


 
The pair I saw had a heel but missing a strap or two. They sold anyway. I will keep an eye out for a pair.


----------



## susanshuo

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous, Chanel never goes out of style
> 
> 
> I first saw them on the European websites. They weren't released here to the major stores as far as I know. I finally found them on Forward which carries a lot of things that the department stores don't carry.




Thanks ladies! I had seen them two or three years ago at a department store in Taiwan or Hong Kong... I cannot remember right now. But they are so timeless so I decide to purchase them at this moment without a second thought!


----------



## needloub

Since I loved my Hermes purple KDT so much, I couldn't resist this vibrant blue!


----------



## megt10

needloub said:


> Since I loved my Hermes purple KDT so much, I couldn't resist this vibrant blue!



Love the color! Congrats.


----------



## needloub

megt10 said:


> Love the color! Congrats.



Thanks!  It's so vibrant!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> Since I loved my Hermes purple KDT so much, I couldn't resist this vibrant blue!


gorgeous color, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

needloub said:


> Since I loved my Hermes purple KDT so much, I couldn't resist this vibrant blue!



Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> gorgeous color, congrats!





wannaprada said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> Since I loved my Hermes purple KDT so much, I couldn't resist this vibrant blue!



I need that color in my life! It's so pretty. Congratulations


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> I need that color in my life! It's so pretty. Congratulations



Thanks...I just couldn't resist this vibrant blue!


----------



## ColdSteel

Joie Dolores B jacket... So smooth and buttery. Complete with my new forever 21 faux pearl collar necklace. 



And my DVF Robyn top. 

I clearly have a moto jacket fetish... I have banned myself from looking at balenciaga ones!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

needloub said:


> Since I loved my Hermes purple KDT so much, I couldn't resist this vibrant blue!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> I have been on a Valentino binge, IM and Givenchy as well. Here are a few of my new purchases.



Love all your new shoe purchases Meg.


----------



## needloub

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!  I can't wait to finally wear it!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love all your new shoe purchases Meg.



Thank you Rosa, more to come  can't resist a good sale.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Thank you Rosa, more to come  can't resist a good sale.



Oohh! Can't wait to see


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oohh! Can't wait to see



Me too, most are from the Saks pre-sale. I do have a few pairs I need to take some pics of.


----------



## susanshuo

Bought this pair of Miss Dior a few months ago, 
but this is the first time for me to wear them today! 
Love the color and the shape...!! Enjoy~


----------



## Mrs. MFH

susanshuo said:


> Bought this pair of Miss Dior a few months ago,
> but this is the first time for me to wear them today!
> Love the color and the shape...!! Enjoy~



Ooooo sexy mama. Love the shoes!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Have some things to contribute!! 

Orange/gold clic clac:






Arty ring:





Clear/pink inclusion:





Taupe suede Dickers:





So obsessed with the cupcake JL charm... found both the bracelet and charm on sale (outlet)!





Have a slight makeup addiction... it's pretty bad, haha.





JC gold multiglitter flats (sale):





Miu miu is my shoe obsession (everything is so girly and pretty!)... sale finds!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:


> I have been on a Valentino binge, IM and Givenchy as well. Here are a few of my new purchases.



Omg, LOVE!!!!!   Your Valentino collection is amazing... and those IM sandals are so cool!


----------



## fieryfashionist

susanshuo said:


> I just got this brand new pair of Chanel heels from eBay  They are not the latest style, but I simply love the classic elements, camellia and bow, so I decide to share my lovely babies with you all!



They're gorgeous... I absolutely love anything with a camellia!


----------



## fieryfashionist

needloub said:


> Since I loved my Hermes purple KDT so much, I couldn't resist this vibrant blue!



I'm so in love with that color... it's so rich and vibrant!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2197759
> 
> Joie Dolores B jacket... So smooth and buttery. Complete with my new forever 21 faux pearl collar necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2197760
> 
> And my DVF Robyn top.
> 
> I clearly have a moto jacket fetish... I have banned myself from looking at balenciaga ones!



That Joie jacket is so cute on you!  I'm a huge lover of coral (wore a coral dress today) and that DVF top looks fantastic on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

susanshuo said:


> Bought this pair of Miss Dior a few months ago,
> but this is the first time for me to wear them today!
> Love the color and the shape...!! Enjoy~



They look gorgeous on you!!! 

(Sorry, can't seem to multi-quote on my iPhone, hmm).


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Have some things to contribute!!
> 
> Orange/gold clic clac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear/pink inclusion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe suede Dickers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So obsessed with the cupcake JL charm... found both the bracelet and charm on sale (outlet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a slight makeup addiction... it's pretty bad, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC gold multiglitter flats (sale):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu miu is my shoe obsession (everything is so girly and pretty!)... sale finds!



Great haul! Where is the Judith Leiber outlet? I love that cupcake charm!


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:


> Great haul! Where is the Judith Leiber outlet? I love that cupcake charm!



Thanks!   Woodbury... they had so many pretty minaudières... but I resisted and instead got my beloved cupcake charm and bracelet!   Ever since Lily carried that cupcake minaudière in SATC, sigh... have never envied a 5 year old quite that badly before, haha.


----------



## needloub

fieryfashionist said:


> Have some things to contribute!!
> 
> Orange/gold clic clac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear/pink inclusion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe suede Dickers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So obsessed with the cupcake JL charm... found both the bracelet and charm on sale (outlet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a slight makeup addiction... it's pretty bad, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC gold multiglitter flats (sale):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu miu is my shoe obsession (everything is so girly and pretty!)... sale finds!


What a haul!  I have been obsessed with purchasing an orange clic clac!



fieryfashionist said:


> I'm so in love with that color... it's so rich and vibrant!!


Thank you!  I can't wait to finally wear it!


----------



## gfairenoughh

My first Herve!


----------



## ColdSteel

fieryfashionist said:


> That Joie jacket is so cute on you!  I'm a huge lover of coral (wore a coral dress today) and that DVF top looks fantastic on you!



Thank you! I've been craving something neon and coral lately! It makes me look nice and tan.


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2204395
> 
> My first Herve!



Oh my gosh. It's so pretty. I can't wait to see you pair it with CL


----------



## Chanieish

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2204395
> 
> My first Herve!



Love the orchid color!!!

I'll bet you look stunning in this! Your bf's jaw will hit the floor!

Herve leger makes me feel so sexy! It's like a boob job, tummy tuck, butt lift and thigh shaper all in one! When you think of it that way it's totally worth the money. 

Post modeling picks when you wear it out.


----------



## beagly911

Possibility for a great RM purchase...a special SO by the tPF ladies on the RM thread....

http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-shopping/special-order-minkettes-3-tpf-pouch-767976.html


----------



## susanshuo

fieryfashionist said:


> They're gorgeous... I absolutely love anything with a camellia!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2204395
> 
> My first Herve!



You are going to look amazing in that dress.


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> Bought this pair of Miss Dior a few months ago,
> but this is the first time for me to wear them today!
> Love the color and the shape...!! Enjoy~


So pretty, I love the color!


----------



## beagly911

fieryfashionist said:


> Have some things to contribute!!
> 
> Orange/gold clic clac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arty ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear/pink inclusion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe suede Dickers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So obsessed with the cupcake JL charm... found both the bracelet and charm on sale (outlet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a slight makeup addiction... it's pretty bad, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC gold multiglitter flats (sale):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu miu is my shoe obsession (everything is so girly and pretty!)... sale finds!


What an amazing haul!!  I love the JC's ~ love the deep rich glitter color!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2204395
> 
> My first Herve!


Congrats, you are going to rock this dress!!  The color is gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

When this dress came in I knew I had to have it for the summer, it's light and flowy and I love the colors!!  It's a spaghetti strap so I need to wear a shrug with it for work.

We all know where it came from and I'm wearing my Cole Haan Air Delphina...


----------



## needloub

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2204395
> 
> My first Herve!





beagly911 said:


> When this dress came in I knew I had to have it for the summer, it's light and flowy and I love the colors!!  It's a spaghetti strap so I need to wear a shrug with it for work.
> 
> We all know where it came from and I'm wearing my Cole Haan Air Delphina...



Great colors ladies!!


----------



## Felicious

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2204395
> 
> My first Herve!



Gorgeous color - congrats!



beagly911 said:


> When this dress came in I knew I had to have it for the summer, it's light and flowy and I love the colors!!  It's a spaghetti strap so I need to wear a shrug with it for work.
> 
> We all know where it came from and I'm wearing my Cole Haan Air Delphina...



Lovely summer dress 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally got myself a pair of Louis Vuitton Sweet Monogram hoops *dangle dangle*


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> Great colors ladies!!





Felicious said:


> Gorgeous color - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely summer dress
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finally got myself a pair of Louis Vuitton Sweet Monogram hoops *dangle dangle*
> 
> View attachment 2207867



Thank you ladies!  Felicious, your hoops are terrific!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> When this dress came in I knew I had to have it for the summer, it's light and flowy and I love the colors!!  It's a spaghetti strap so I need to wear a shrug with it for work.
> 
> We all know where it came from and I'm wearing my Cole Haan Air Delphina...


Love the dress Beagly! Great choice. You look great.


Felicious said:


> Gorgeous color - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely summer dress
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finally got myself a pair of Louis Vuitton Sweet Monogram hoops *dangle dangle*
> 
> View attachment 2207867



These are so cute and unique. I really like them.


----------



## megt10

I have hit the NAP and Saks sale pretty hard. Here are a few of my purchases. Pucci, Etro, Roberto Cavalli, McQ peplum sweater and M Missoni skirt, Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt and sweater.


----------



## megt10

Here are the shoes and a cross body Akris Ai Mini Top Handle Bag.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Here are the shoes and a cross body Akris Ai Mini Top Handle Bag.



Nice buys. You went bananas


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Nice buys. You went bananas



I know, hoping that I am done for awhile so is dh


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I have hit the NAP and Saks sale pretty hard. Here are a few of my purchases. Pucci, Etro, Roberto Cavalli, McQ peplum sweater and M Missoni skirt, Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt and sweater.


What fabulous buys meg! I can't wait to see them all on!!  Wish we weren't on opposite coasts!!


----------



## atrain

Is it just me, or does anyone else have a hard time finding comfortable flats? No matter the brand, material, or size, I can never seem to find flats that are cute and truly comfortable. I have Toms, Marc Jacobs mouse flats, Tory Burch and more, and they're all okay, but not great for all day wear.
However, these shoes are the most comfortable flats I have ever tried on! The leather is buttery soft and the soles are so cushioned. Introducing my new Prada glitter-toe scrunch ballet flats! And they were on sale at NM for $308!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> What fabulous buys meg! I can't wait to see them all on!!  Wish we weren't on opposite coasts!!


Thank you Beagly. I wish you lived here. I can't wait to wear these. The RC is my favorite I swear I put it on and all my parts looked good from every angle, . Sent me scurrying to see if I could find it in another color way.


atrain said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else have a hard time finding comfortable flats? No matter the brand, material, or size, I can never seem to find flats that are cute and truly comfortable. I have Toms, Marc Jacobs mouse flats, Tory Burch and more, and they're all okay, but not great for all day wear.
> However, these shoes are the most comfortable flats I have ever tried on! The leather is buttery soft and the soles are so cushioned. Introducing my new Prada glitter-toe scrunch ballet flats! And they were on sale at NM for $308!
> 
> View attachment 2209160



Love these. No it isn't just you I only own 2 pairs of flats because I have never found a comfy pair. I swear I find 5 inch heels with no platform more comfy. I do have lots of flat open toe sandals which are my running around shoes and the only ones I find truly comfortable.


----------



## Nolia

*Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made. *


----------



## me&momo

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made. *



Omg these are sweet yet they're so sexayy at the same time!!


----------



## me&momo

A little gift from DH! My first pair of Saint  Laurent.


----------



## martinaa

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made. *


 
Great! I like the color, I love pink!


----------



## cmm62

me&momo said:


> A little gift from DH! My first pair of Saint Laurent.
> View attachment 2210459
> View attachment 2210460


 
wow - those are TDF! well done on account of your man!


----------



## beagly911

atrain said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else have a hard time finding comfortable flats? No matter the brand, material, or size, I can never seem to find flats that are cute and truly comfortable. I have Toms, Marc Jacobs mouse flats, Tory Burch and more, and they're all okay, but not great for all day wear.
> However, these shoes are the most comfortable flats I have ever tried on! The leather is buttery soft and the soles are so cushioned. Introducing my new Prada glitter-toe scrunch ballet flats! And they were on sale at NM for $308!
> 
> View attachment 2209160


So cute!  And I hate finding a comfy flat, the best I've found for my foot is Sam Edelman but each foot is different!  Glad you found something that you love!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

I should have posted these babies earlier. May I present my new Nicholas Kirkwood blue suede platform heels with ruffles. I have the black version from last winter, and I love them so much I wanted another bright colour. And when I saw these ones, I knew I had to have them. They are the most amazing blue lagoon with lilac ruffles. Pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

me&momo said:


> A little gift from DH! My first pair of Saint  Laurent.
> View attachment 2210459
> View attachment 2210460



They are the pretties white pumps! Big congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made. *


Wow, amazing Nolia!


----------



## beagly911

me&momo said:


> A little gift from DH! My first pair of Saint  Laurent.
> View attachment 2210459
> View attachment 2210460


Oh so pretty, and what a great DH!


----------



## beagly911

Crazyaboutblue said:


> I should have posted these babies earlier. May I present my new Nicholas Kirkwood blue suede platform heels with ruffles. I have the black version from last winter, and I love them so much I wanted another bright colour. And when I saw these ones, I knew I had to have them. They are the most amazing blue lagoon with lilac ruffles. Pictures don't do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211255


Great colors!  Congrats!


----------



## Nolia

me&momo said:


> Omg these are sweet yet they're so sexayy at the same time!!





martinaa said:


> Great! I like the color, I love pink!





beagly911 said:


> Wow, amazing Nolia!



Thank you for the kind comments!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Crazyaboutblue said:


> I should have posted these babies earlier. May I present my new Nicholas Kirkwood blue suede platform heels with ruffles. I have the black version from last winter, and I love them so much I wanted another bright colour. And when I saw these ones, I knew I had to have them. They are the most amazing blue lagoon with lilac ruffles. Pictures don't do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211255



they're absolutely beautiful. i was so tempted to buy them but didnt cuz the platforms are too high for me


----------



## goddesskerra

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made. *



Will you post some mod pic? Those shoes look fabulous!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

beagly911 said:


> Great colors!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

shoesshoeshoes said:


> they're absolutely beautiful. i was so tempted to buy them but didnt cuz the platforms are too high for me



Yes they are amazing. And they are surprisingly comfy to walk in. Actually more comfy than any of my CL platforms. (sorry Msr..)


----------



## beagly911

This beauty arrived on my doorstep today.  This is the tPF and Rebecca Minkoff collaboration purse.  There was a lot of controversy with this purse but I personally love the style, size and color!

Presenting my Darcy in Periwinkle.  One pic without flash, one with...


----------



## bougainvillier

An oldie but goodie! Love these. Felt spikes are too fierce for me. But obly these, the perfect combination of fierceness and girliness


----------



## bougainvillier

Several flats I got - TB Reva flats in bright yellow, TB Chelsea flats in emerald, and Charlotte Olympia Capri flats in navy. Colorful life!


----------



## bougainvillier

beagly911 said:


> This beauty arrived on my doorstep today.  This is the tPF and Rebecca Minkoff collaboration purse.  There was a lot of controversy with this purse but I personally love the style, size and color!
> 
> Presenting my Darcy in Periwinkle.  One pic without flash, one with...



Such pretty color


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2211803
> 
> 
> Several flats I got - TB Reva flats in bright yellow, TB Chelsea flats in emerald, and Charlotte Olympia Capri flats in navy. Colorful life!


Love the flats but the Valentinos are awesome!!!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> Such pretty color


The color is TDF, hard to get in a pic but I also love the size, pockets and space!!  Perfect size for me!!  Not too big and not too small!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made. *



OMG these are stunning. Can't wait to see your Mod pics...that heel tho...I would break my neck


----------



## teachgirl789

Got my first pair of Walter Steiger 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I can't wait for them to arrive &#128522;


----------



## fumi

Crazyaboutblue said:


> I should have posted these babies earlier. May I present my new Nicholas Kirkwood blue suede platform heels with ruffles. I have the black version from last winter, and I love them so much I wanted another bright colour. And when I saw these ones, I knew I had to have them. They are the most amazing blue lagoon with lilac ruffles. Pictures don't do them justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211255



These are so amazing! They remind me of a mermaid.


----------



## fumi

Nolia said:


> *Bought a pair of powder (Barbie) pink Casadei Blades off ebay. I love it but I don't wear pink very often. So depending on how much I wear these I haven't decided to keep or let go. They do appear to be authentic since they look exquisitely made. *



These are very hot! Wish I could walk in them


----------



## cmm62

beagly911 said:


> This beauty arrived on my doorstep today.  This is the tPF and Rebecca Minkoff collaboration purse.  There was a lot of controversy with this purse but I personally love the style, size and color!
> 
> Presenting my Darcy in Periwinkle.  One pic without flash, one with...



love that color! awesome purse.


----------



## rock_girl

This thread always moves so fast...!  I love seeing all the new goodies, as the ladies of tPF have excellent taste!

I recently got these Nicholas Kirkwood shoes, but I am on the fence about keeping them.  I don't know what I'd wear them with, and wonder if a plain turquoise pair might be more versatile...

I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

rock_girl said:


> This thread always moves so fast...!  I love seeing all the new goodies, as the ladies of tPF have excellent taste!
> 
> I recently got these Nicholas Kirkwood shoes, but I am on the fence about keeping them.  I don't know what I'd wear them with, and wonder if a plain turquoise pair might be more versatile...
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214690



I say keep them! You can wear them with some skinny black trousers and a crisp white shirt, the sharp toe and lovely print on the shoe will make your outfit fun. You can wear them with a line skirt too. I love Nicholas Kirkwood shoes. They are both stylish and comfy.


----------



## teachgirl789

rock_girl said:


> This thread always moves so fast...!  I love seeing all the new goodies, as the ladies of tPF have excellent taste!
> 
> I recently got these Nicholas Kirkwood shoes, but I am on the fence about keeping them.  I don't know what I'd wear them with, and wonder if a plain turquoise pair might be more versatile...
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214690



I love these and have them in my Wishlist on Net-a-porter. Can you post mod pics please? Still debating on getting them!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

My Charlotte Olympia debonaire. Love the heart-shaped platforms!


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> This thread always moves so fast...!  I love seeing all the new goodies, as the ladies of tPF have excellent taste!
> 
> I recently got these Nicholas Kirkwood shoes, but I am on the fence about keeping them.  I don't know what I'd wear them with, and wonder if a plain turquoise pair might be more versatile...
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214690


Keep them they are gorgeous.


Crazyaboutblue said:


> My Charlotte Olympia debonaire. Love the heart-shaped platforms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215662
> 
> View attachment 2215663



These are adorable.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My Charlotte Olympia debonaire. Love the heart-shaped platforms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215662
> 
> View attachment 2215663



Those are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2211801
> 
> 
> An oldie but goodie! Love these. Felt spikes are too fierce for me. But obly these, the perfect combination of fierceness and girliness



Very nice!


----------



## SeeingRed

Lisa F. Pilner, $250 marked down to $39, and oh so comfy!


----------



## Obsessed617

These look nuts but hey I'm a little nutty  
Match perfectly with a nautical blue/black body com dress I bought.
Sky high. 
London Trash $129 on sale


----------



## AEGIS

Crazyaboutblue said:


> My Charlotte Olympia debonaire. Love the heart-shaped platforms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215662
> 
> View attachment 2215663





oh i like these. i always thought her platforms were too high but this is perfect


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I'm in love! My blinged out headphones from icedivadesigns.com. I'm in love!!! BA---ZING


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love! My blinged out headphones from icedivadesigns.com. I'm in love!!! BA---ZING
> View attachment 2227252



Those are cool headphones! Loving the sparkles!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are cool headphones! Loving the sparkles!



Hmmm want else can I bling


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love! My blinged out headphones from icedivadesigns.com. I'm in love!!! BA---ZING
> View attachment 2227252



All I see are your gorgeous eyes, seriously you are stunning. The headphones are nice too.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> All I see are your gorgeous eyes, seriously you are stunning. The headphones are nice too.



Well thanks meg. The flash made them brighter. They are a snot green. Ha


----------



## PollyGal

My new Alexander McQueen flats...love them!


----------



## PollyGal

And my new Chiara Ferragni 'wink' flats!!


----------



## PollyGal

Here they are!


----------



## sammix3

Ysl Tribtoo pumps lower heel in black leather.  They were on sale from NAP


----------



## needloub

I am currently updating my wardrobe so I purchased additional skater dresses from _Asos_.


----------



## rock_girl

teachgirl789 said:


> I love these and have them in my Wishlist on Net-a-porter. Can you post mod pics please? Still debating on getting them!



Here you go!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

PollyGal said:


> My new Alexander McQueen flats...love them!



So fabulous!!!!! Congratss


----------



## PollyGal

shoesshoeshoes said:


> So fabulous!!!!! Congratss



Thank u! I love them truly, stalked them for months and then got them for 5o% - yipee


----------



## cmm62

PollyGal said:


> Here they are!



these are adorable - love them!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love! My blinged out headphones from icedivadesigns.com. I'm in love!!! BA---ZING
> View attachment 2227252


Blinged out headphones are TDF!!  And you look HAWWWT in your pic girl!!!


----------



## beagly911

PollyGal said:


> My new Alexander McQueen flats...love them!


Sooo cute!! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

PollyGal said:


> Here they are!


They are adorable!!!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Ysl Tribtoo pumps lower heel in black leather.  They were on sale from NAP
> View attachment 2229216
> 
> View attachment 2229217


What a great classic sammix3...you can wear them with everything, every day!!


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> I am currently updating my wardrobe so I purchased additional skater dresses from _Asos_.


Yea!!  They will look lovely...now which CL's??? haha


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Blinged out headphones are TDF!!  And you look HAWWWT in your pic girl!!!



Well thanks Beags


----------



## PollyGal

beagly911 said:


> They are adorable!!!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Yea!!  They will look lovely...now which CL's??? haha



Thanks! I already have some pairs in mind!


----------



## Nolia

I didn't purchase this but my hubby did for our 1 year wedding anniversary (12th together)! A classic Alexander McQueen skull scarf!!


----------



## mularice

Nolia said:


> I didn't purchase this but my hubby did for our 1 year wedding anniversary (12th together)! A classic Alexander McQueen skull scarf!!



I love it! I have the same one and its my most worn one.


----------



## Nolia

mularice said:


> I love it! I have the same one and its my most worn one.



Thanks!! I'm off to look for youtube vids on ways to wear it too!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Speedy 40 and a matching makeup bag!


----------



## bougainvillier

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2230878
> 
> Speedy 40 and a matching makeup bag!



This is divine. I love this print


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> I didn't purchase this but my hubby did for our 1 year wedding anniversary (12th together)! A classic Alexander McQueen skull scarf!!



It's cute chat a great hubby


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> It's cute chat a great hubby



Thank you!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2230878
> 
> Speedy 40 and a matching makeup bag!



I'm not the biggest fan of LV but I love these!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bougainvillier said:


> This is divine. I love this print





hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of LV but I love these!!



Thank you! Im loving the color!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ysl Tribtoo pumps lower heel in black leather.  They were on sale from NAP
> View attachment 2229216
> 
> View attachment 2229217


Love them Sammi. I didn't see these during the sale, wish I had.


needloub said:


> I am currently updating my wardrobe so I purchased additional skater dresses from _Asos_.


So cute.


rock_girl said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229510
> View attachment 2229511
> View attachment 2229512
> View attachment 2229513



Pretty, love the color.


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2230878
> 
> Speedy 40 and a matching makeup bag!


I love the white bag.


Nolia said:


> I didn't purchase this but my hubby did for our 1 year wedding anniversary (12th together)! A classic Alexander McQueen skull scarf!!


Love


----------



## needloub

megt10 said:


> So cute.


Thank you!!  I'm addicted to _Asos_!


----------



## mularice

Nolia said:


> Thanks!! I'm off to look for youtube vids on ways to wear it too!



I wear it with monochrome outfits and with a pink blazer. It will literally go with so much. I prefer it draped round my neck in a triangle shape? Like folded in half diagonally with the point facing down like a bib lol I also like just draped round my neck hanging loose and long, secured with a skinny belt round my waist.


----------



## teachgirl789

rock_girl said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2229510
> View attachment 2229511
> View attachment 2229512
> View attachment 2229513


Nice pics...thanks so much for sharing  I love those shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Valentino Rockstud... I got these a couple months back but never had the time to post. I really love the studs that wrap around the ankle, its super hot!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Valentino Rockstud... I got these a couple months back but never had the time to post. I really love the studs that wrap around the ankle, its super hot!



Yes, it is super hot!


----------



## megt10

Here are a few of my new pairs of shoes from the sales.


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> Here are a few of my new pairs of shoes from the sales.


 
I love the whole haul.


----------



## megt10

soleilbrun said:


> I love the whole haul.



As you can see I have been a very busy girl!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> Here are a few of my new pairs of shoes from the sales.



Loving all the finds but especially the manolo's! No doubt you will pair them with something fabulous


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Here are a few of my new pairs of shoes from the sales.



I friggin love the manolo! I'm gonna need to find some


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Valentino Rockstud... I got these a couple months back but never had the time to post. I really love the studs that wrap around the ankle, its super hot!


Love them Lavender!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here are a few of my new pairs of shoes from the sales.


WOW meg, great new shoes!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Love them Lavender!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Yes, it is super hot!



Thanks meg!


----------



## cmm62

megt10 said:


> Here are a few of my new pairs of shoes from the sales.



love the leopard Valentino. I saw those yesterday at saks and had a hard time saying no. great pick!


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> Loving all the finds but especially the manolo's! No doubt you will pair them with something fabulous


Thanks so much Jess. 


Christchrist said:


> I friggin love the manolo! I'm gonna need to find some


Which pair of the MB? I will keep an eye out for you. I wore the black ones Friday night for the first time and they were so comfortable even with a huge blister on my toe.


beagly911 said:


> WOW meg, great new shoes!!


Thanks Beagly.


cmm62 said:


> love the leopard Valentino. I saw those yesterday at saks and had a hard time saying no. great pick!



I am loving these shoes. They are really comfortable and easy to walk in,


----------



## needloub

I purchased TB camel patent flats with gold medallion before my move...


----------



## mizcolon73

I picked up these lovelies!!

This is a Gap jacket I transformed!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love! My blinged out headphones from icedivadesigns.com. I'm in love!!! BA---ZING
> View attachment 2227252





I didn't recognize you! I scrolled by this post numerous times thinking it was someone else lol. Can you fold them up even though they're blingy?


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> I didn't recognize you! I scrolled by this post numerous times thinking it was someone else lol. Can you fold them up even though they're blingy?



Ha we'll its me.  Yes they fold up.


----------



## Kayapo97

megt10 said:


> Here are a few of my new pairs of shoes from the sales.



Megt, great sale purchases - love those Manolo's - can't wait to see you wearing them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

needloub said:


> I purchased TB camel patent flats with gold medallion before my move...



I love the reva flats! We are twins!


----------



## needloub

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the reva flats! We are twins!



Thanks!


----------



## gfairenoughh

First Chanel! A gorgeous flap bag


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> First Chanel! A gorgeous flap bag



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you lovely!


----------



## needloub

gfairenoughh said:


> First Chanel! A gorgeous flap bag



So pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> First Chanel! A gorgeous flap bag



COngrats!!! Its gorgeous!


----------



## martinaa

gfairenoughh said:


> First Chanel! A gorgeous flap bag


 
Wow! Amazing!!!


----------



## Binks

My first Celine- Phantom in bottle green


----------



## mizcolon73

Binks said:


> My first Celine- Phantom in bottle green



AMAZING!!'


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> First Chanel! A gorgeous flap bag


Yes she is gorgeous! Congrats.


Binks said:


> My first Celine- Phantom in bottle green



I love this color. It is so pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## cmm62

Binks said:


> My first Celine- Phantom in bottle green



oh wow - absolutely stunning.


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice additions!


----------



## beagly911

Great additions ladies, Binks I love the Celine ~ what a fantastic color!


----------



## Binks

Thank you


----------



## susanshuo

Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...


----------



## Binks

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...


That is a fantastic way to welcome you home


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...



That is very cute


----------



## cmm62

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...



oh my god that's awesome. a keeper for sure!


----------



## sammix3

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...



Lol how cute!


----------



## BattyBugs

What a great welcome home. Congratulations!


----------



## susanshuo

thank you all...  I was so thrilled to see those shoes in line!


----------



## soleilbrun

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...


 
Great idea and congrats


----------



## megt10

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...



That is awesome. He is a keeper and the shoes are fantastic.


----------



## telesbrize

I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!

Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals. 

Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!
> 
> Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals.
> 
> Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267137



THose are gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

telesbrize said:


> I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!
> 
> Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals.
> 
> Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267137


 
great purchase. Enjoy.


----------



## cmm62

telesbrize said:


> I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!
> 
> Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals.
> 
> Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267137



stunning! and for 75% off a no brainer.


----------



## AEGIS

telesbrize said:


> I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!
> 
> Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals.
> 
> Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267137




aww man...that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## beagly911

telesbrize said:


> I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!
> 
> Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals.
> 
> Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267137


These are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

telesbrize said:


> I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!
> 
> Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals.
> 
> Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267137



CL is always justified


----------



## ChrisyAM15

telesbrize said:


> I've tried to put myself on a self-imposed ban after buying SEVEN new pairs of CLs this year (huge closet clean out in the spring, totally justified) so I'd feel better splurging on a Prada tote, but whoops!
> 
> Found these at Last Call when I checked to see if any CLs had made it there yet. NOT ONE PAIR. But, I got a lovey consolation prize. I've never had a pair of Lanvins, but these were fabulous! Really a 1/2 size too big, but perfect with a pair of foot petals.
> 
> Exotic + Strass + Classic Shape + 75% Off = SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267137



Wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

My first boy! And it's the red I love


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> My first boy! And it's the red I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268008


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> My first boy! And it's the red I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268008


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Oh CC it is beautiful! Modeling pics pretty please



When it arrives I will


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> My first boy! And it's the red I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268008


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> My first boy! And it's the red I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268008


----------



## poppyseed

I've finally fulfilled my dream of owning the beautiful YSL Arty ring...several times!


----------



## poppyseed

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...



Haha that is so funny, sounds like something my DH would do, love it!


----------



## akillian24

My Valentino rockstuds came today. I'm not sure this is a good nude for me... but it could be that I'm just used to CLs.  This is the "poudre".  I think Valentino may have more than one nude. 


















Edit: My daughter and I have been doing artwork today, so ignore the googly eyes.


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> My first boy! And it's the red I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268008


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> My first boy! And it's the red I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268008


----------



## AEGIS

akillian24 said:


> My Valentino rockstuds came today. I'm not sure this is a good nude for me... but it could be that I'm just used to CLs.  This is the "poudre".  I think Valentino may have more than one nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My daughter and I have been doing artwork today, so ignore the googly eyes.



They do








poppyseed said:


> I've finally fulfilled my dream of owning the beautiful YSL Arty ring...several times!
> View attachment 2269049
> View attachment 2269050
> View attachment 2269053
> View attachment 2269054




Stunning








Christchrist said:


> My first boy! And it's the red I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2268008


----------



## akillian24

AEGIS said:


> They do
> 
> So apparently they have in the past.  This year, they are only doing this "poudre" color.. or at least per the boutique I just called.
> 
> I'm just not sure how I feel about the nude.  Maybe I should just order black instead?


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the additions, ladies.


----------



## Binks

akillian24 said:


> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do
> 
> So apparently they have in the past.  This year, they are only doing this "poudre" color.. or at least per the boutique I just called.
> 
> I'm just not sure how I feel about the nude.  Maybe I should just order black instead?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love that nude tone. However if you're not convinced then maybe black will be a better option for you
Click to expand...


----------



## AEGIS

akillian24 said:


> AEGIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do
> 
> So apparently they have in the past.  This year, they are only doing this "poudre" color.. or at least per the boutique I just called.
> 
> I'm just not sure how I feel about the nude.  Maybe I should just order black instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poudre looks taupeish..i like taupe
> but it's not nude
> i think i have the nude from 2 years back
Click to expand...


----------



## susanshuo

poppyseed said:


> Haha that is so funny, sounds like something my DH would do, love it!



It's very funny to see the scene!


----------



## teachgirl789

Alexander McQueen patent leather/mesh boots NAP sale


----------



## poppyseed

teachgirl789 said:


> Alexander McQueen patent leather/mesh boots NAP sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271006
> View attachment 2271007


 
They're amazing, love AMQ


----------



## poppyseed

akillian24 said:


> My Valentino rockstuds came today. I'm not sure this is a good nude for me... but it could be that I'm just used to CLs. This is the "poudre". I think Valentino may have more than one nude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My daughter and I have been doing artwork today, so ignore the googly eyes.


 
I like the colour a lot, but I can see why you're not convinced - they do hae a bit of lilac tinge to them, which may look strange with some skin tones. I think they look lovely on you. They would look great with other pastel colours or splash of bright neon IMO!


----------



## cmm62

Picked these up at Barney's today on major discount after passing them at Saks sale (and regretting it). Love Alaia.


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous!


----------



## soleilbrun

poppyseed said:


> they're amazing, love amq


 
+1


----------



## mizcolon73

Love love love my new watch!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Scored these Gucci pumps in the net sale 50% off woop


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice!


----------



## DebbiNC

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Scored these Gucci pumps in the net sale 50% off woop




Woo Hoo! Love a deal! And I love your Tory Burch flats, too!


----------



## megt10

cmm62 said:


> Picked these up at Barney's today on major discount after passing them at Saks sale (and regretting it). Love Alaia.
> 
> View attachment 2275542
> 
> View attachment 2275543


Love these, so unique.


mizcolon73 said:


> Love love love my new watch!
> View attachment 2276465


Cool watch. 


ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Scored these Gucci pumps in the net sale 50% off woop
> View attachment 2276901
> View attachment 2276902



Beautiful classic shoe and at 50% off a no brainer. Congrats.


----------



## needloub

I couldn't resist this LV Vernis Alma MM in Amarante...I couldn't capture the richness of this color.


----------



## Myrkur

poppyseed said:


> I've finally fulfilled my dream of owning the beautiful YSL Arty ring...several times!
> View attachment 2269049
> View attachment 2269050
> View attachment 2269053
> View attachment 2269054



They were only 35 euro in the sale, so crazy


----------



## Myrkur

susanshuo said:


> Spent my summer abroad and came back last night. But I still bought a lot of shoes online even when I was not here, so yesterday when I came home my boyfriend welcomed me by lining up my new shoes...



LOL!!


----------



## megt10

needloub said:


> I couldn't resist this LV Vernis Alma MM in Amarante...I couldn't capture the richness of this color.



Beautiful, I love the classic style of this bag.


----------



## soleilbrun

needloub said:


> I couldn't resist this LV Vernis Alma MM in Amarante...I couldn't capture the richness of this color.


 
My bag! I mean, I love your new bag. Congrats!


----------



## needloub

megt10 said:


> Beautiful, I love the classic style of this bag.





soleilbrun said:


> My bag! I mean, I love your new bag. Congrats!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I went bk to my first LOVE... LV!!!


----------



## cmm62

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I went bk to my first LOVE... LV!!!
> View attachment 2285763



lol - oh my gosh that picture is too much!!!! what a cutie!


----------



## megt10

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I went bk to my first LOVE... LV!!!
> View attachment 2285763



Aww, what a great picture.


----------



## needloub

I purchased a black blazer and yellow printed shorts from _Banana Republic Factory Store_, as well as a pair of cute flats from _Saks off 5th_...


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> I purchased a black blazer and yellow printed shorts from _Banana Republic Factory Store_, as well as a pair of cute flats from _Saks off 5th_...


Love the print on the shorts and the flats are adorable!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Love the print on the shorts and the flats are adorable!



Thanks Beagly!!  I'm feeling very girly these days!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

cmm62 said:


> lol - oh my gosh that picture is too much!!!! what a cutie!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

megt10 said:


> Aww, what a great picture.



Thank you!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

I just had to get her!! Some neck action from J Crew!!


----------



## cmm62

mizcolon73 said:


> I just had to get her!! Some neck action from J Crew!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2295208



very cool! I just love jcrew jewelry.


----------



## gfairenoughh

My dream bag!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> My dream bag!!!



That is sick! I love!


----------



## telesbrize

gfairenoughh said:


> my dream bag!!!



love


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> My dream bag!!!



Oh wow that is just beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love all the new goodies. My DH gave me a 128 gig Microsoft Surface Pro for my birthday. It is charging right now but I will post a photo when I get it set up.


----------



## needloub

Simple flats by _Chocolat Blue_ from _Rue La La_...


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> Simple flats by _Chocolat Blue_ from _Rue La La_...



So pretty


----------



## Christchrist

Finally I have a good red!


----------



## needloub

Christchrist said:


> So pretty


Thank you!



Christchrist said:


> Finally I have a good red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301332


One of my UHG's...just absolutely adore the color!!


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> I just had to get her!! Some neck action from J Crew!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2295208


Awesome necklace miz!!



gfairenoughh said:


> My dream bag!!!


Terrific bag gfair!!



needloub said:


> Simple flats by _Chocolat Blue_ from _Rue La La_...


Lovely needloub, I'm always looking for a great flat!!



Christchrist said:


> Finally I have a good red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301332


  Gorgeous CC...the color is TDF!!!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Lovely needloub, I'm always looking for a great flat!!



Thanks!  I was so happy when they fit perfectly!


----------



## telesbrize

I'm officially on ban for a bit


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Finally I have a good red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301332



That bag is beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

I would just invite you CL girls to join in the discussion on this new thread.


*http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/which-your-shoes-make-you-feel-most-special-832982.html
*
So we've got threads on the most comfortable high heels and which shoes brands you buy most often but which shoes make you feel the most special (sexiest) and why? and are they the same ones that get you the most noticed/commented on by other ladies and gentlemen.

 Is there one specific shoe or is it a particular style or brand/designer, or a pair associated with a particular event or combined with a particular outfit.

 It is not difficult to guess where I stand (no pun intended) on this, but would love to see the diversity of views from other TPFers


----------



## BattyBugs

I love window shopping on this thread. I'm loving all the new goodies.


----------



## beagly911

telesbrize said:


> I'm officially on ban for a bit
> View attachment 2304879


Beautiful Prada telebrize!!


----------



## telesbrize

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful Prada telebrize!!



Thank you! It was an impulse buy, but something I'd been after for a while.


----------



## emnsee

telesbrize said:


> I'm officially on ban for a bit
> View attachment 2304879



I got a Saffiano Lux too in black from Last Call. I love it!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Finally I have a good red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301332



The red is super gorgeous!!! The red is so hard to find these days!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

telesbrize said:


> I'm officially on ban for a bit
> View attachment 2304879



Beautiful!


----------



## mf19

telesbrize said:


> I'm officially on ban for a bit
> View attachment 2304879



Is this from last call? How much was it?


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Finally I have a good red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301332


I love it CC. Such a gorgeous color and of course bag.


telesbrize said:


> I'm officially on ban for a bit
> View attachment 2304879


So pretty. Congratulations.


needloub said:


> Simple flats by _Chocolat Blue_ from _Rue La La_...



Nice, I have had great luck with finding cute shoes on Rue.


----------



## telesbrize

mf19 said:


> Is this from last call? How much was it?



Last Call 25% Off


----------



## indi3r4

telesbrize said:


> I'm officially on ban for a bit
> View attachment 2304879



ohhhh how much did you get this for? And can I get a sku if you don't mind? would love to track another one.


----------



## emnsee

indi3r4 said:


> ohhhh how much did you get this for? And can I get a sku if you don't mind? would love to track another one.



I called today with the SKU on my prada Saffiano lux that I got from last call on Friday (looking for another one for my friend). I was told its a generic number they put on designer handbags. I would suggest calling stores directly to see if they have one on hand. They will ship for $7.


----------



## ColdSteel

gfairenoughh said:


> My dream bag!!!



I die! Die die die!

Today my Ferragamo sandals were killing me. Seems my feet got a little wider since I last wore em. So I got my cheap thrill on at Forever 21 and snagged some Melissa jellies for $16 total. I am enamored with them! Bubblegum scented and very comfortable. Haven't had jellies since I was in the single digits!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

New Chanel wallet!


----------



## needloub

Just in time...my studded suede flats from Stuart Weitzman...


----------



## needloub

A pair of bright sneakers lol...


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Jimmy Choo Anouk


----------



## vuittongirl82

My first RV and I think I start to get badly addicted! Sorry for cheating on you, Msr. Louboutin!


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> I die! Die die die!
> 
> Today my Ferragamo sandals were killing me. Seems my feet got a little wider since I last wore em. So I got my cheap thrill on at Forever 21 and snagged some Melissa jellies for $16 total. I am enamored with them! Bubblegum scented and very comfortable. Haven't had jellies since I was in the single digits!
> 
> View attachment 2311237


LOL, I love it!  I haven't had jellies in years!!  



hermosa_vogue said:


> New Chanel wallet!


Gorgeous Hermosa!



needloub said:


> Just in time...my studded suede flats from Stuart Weitzman...


Oh these are lovely Needloub!  


needloub said:


> A pair of bright sneakers lol...


Gotta love a sneaker...wish I could wear them to work, my little(big) tootsies would be so much happier!!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk
> My first RV and I think I start to get badly addicted! Sorry for cheating on you, Msr. Louboutin!


I love the color and the toe box is bling is great!!


----------



## beagly911

Ok I was a very bad little monkey with the Nordies Shoe Sale.  Since I'm now working on my feet and need to wear flats I went nuts and ordered three pairs!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/born-kh...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_2_A

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/sam-ede...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_A

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/born-kh...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_B 
I got these in black.


----------



## ColdSteel

Born are really comfy! Good choice!


----------



## needloub

vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 2324704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first RV and I think I start to get badly addicted! Sorry for cheating on you, Msr. Louboutin!


This pair is gorgeous...love the color!!



beagly911 said:


> Ok I was a very bad little monkey with the Nordies Shoe Sale.  Since I'm now working on my feet and need to wear flats I went nuts and ordered three pairs!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/born-kh...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_2_A
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/sam-ede...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_A
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/born-kh...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_4_B
> I got these in black.


Gotta love a good flat pair, right? 



beagly911 said:


> Oh these are lovely Needloub!
> 
> Gotta love a sneaker...wish I could wear them to work, my little(big) tootsies would be so much happier!!



I love those Stuart Weitzman flats because they are so comfortable!

I think I am addicted to Puma sneakers because they have an array of colors!


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk


----------



## beagly911

ColdSteel said:


> Born are really comfy! Good choice!


They are awesome on the comfy scale!! I can't wait to get them and be able to wear them to work!!!



needloub said:


> This pair is gorgeous...love the color!!
> 
> 
> Gotta love a good flat pair, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I love those Stuart Weitzman flats because they are so comfortable!
> 
> I think I am addicted to Puma sneakers because they have an array of colors!


Yes love a good/great pair of flats!!!  And the Born have arch support....bonus for me as I have a "high"(understatement) arch!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Some Steve Madden booties. They look like Swedish Hasbeens without the price tag. And I'm a little wary of the wood sole but they look promising! I saw a woman wearing clog booties and I was smitten with how great the wood looked even after it was all worn in.

http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx?id=101521&np=DirectSearch&sp=OLAAF

I know a lot of SM styles are "inspired by" but I have so many fun and inexpensive flats from him. Some in materials I know I'm going to wear out, like pony hair. 

Just ordered them today and I can't wait til they ship! I am banned banned banned!


----------



## martinaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> Jimmy Choo Anouk


----------



## LV&Evie

I picked up a pair of Khombu boots in black for winter.   I have the same pair in brown that I got last year, and they are comfy and warm!  I feel like a russian princess in them, lol.


----------



## martinaa

LV&Evie said:


> I picked up a pair of Khombu boots in black for winter. I have the same pair in brown that I got last year, and they are comfy and warm! I feel like a russian princess in them, lol.


 
Ohhhh - I like!


----------



## megt10

LV&Evie said:


> I picked up a pair of Khombu boots in black for winter.   I have the same pair in brown that I got last year, and they are comfy and warm!  I feel like a russian princess in them, lol.



These are so cute.


----------



## loubi_love

Just received these gorgeous Chanel flats for my birthday.  Just beautiful


----------



## ColdSteel

I won second prize in a Belle Sigerson Morrison contest and got credit towards some Belle shoes. I picked out these in eggplant!

http://www.sigersonmorrison.com/WAVERLY/?cat=252#.Uj-YSo29Kc0


----------



## BattyBugs

I love being able to do some virtual shopping on this thread. Congratulations on the new goodies.


----------



## ColdSteel

Joined the rockstud club today... mama steel's birthday gift to me!




We also went to uniqlo, forever 21, and sephora. I got a studded jacket I've had my eye on at F21 and some fun tops.


----------



## PollyGal

vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 2324704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first RV and I think I start to get badly addicted! Sorry for cheating on you, Msr. Louboutin!



Wow!! Truly beautiful :o


----------



## poppyseed

ColdSteel said:


> Joined the rockstud club today... mama steel's birthday gift to me!
> 
> View attachment 2343886
> 
> 
> We also went to uniqlo, forever 21, and sephora. I got a studded jacket I've had my eye on at F21 and some fun tops.



the rockstuds are amazing!! I really need to get a pair!


----------



## poppyseed

For some unknown reason, every year around this time I feel the need to focus on buying bags rather than shoes...this year I went mad again.
Got this Prada and LV for summer




Then I finally made my dreams come true with Alexander McQueen skull clutch-I never imagined I would actually own one!


And my very first Chanel, again absolutely amazed to own this beauty!



Right now I'm in purse heaven and there's 2 more to come!


----------



## ColdSteel

poppyseed said:


> For some unknown reason, every year around this time I feel the need to focus on buying bags rather than shoes...this year I went mad again.
> Got this Prada and LV for summer
> View attachment 2352300
> 
> View attachment 2352301
> 
> Then I finally made my dreams come true with Alexander McQueen skull clutch-I never imagined I would actually own one!
> View attachment 2352302
> 
> And my very first Chanel, again absolutely amazed to own this beauty!
> View attachment 2352303
> 
> 
> Right now I'm in purse heaven and there's 2 more to come!



Those are all so lovely! What size is your speedy? I have a 30 Damier Azur. 

I got my prize from the Belle Sigerson Morrison contest yesterday! Waverly eggplant suede wedges.


----------



## poppyseed

ColdSteel said:


> Those are all so lovely! What size is your speedy? I have a 30 Damier Azur.
> 
> I got my prize from the Belle Sigerson Morrison contest yesterday! Waverly eggplant suede wedges.
> 
> View attachment 2352342


 

It is 35! I would have been happy with 30 too, thought this would be huge, but it's actually quite nice size. Isn't Damier Azur just the best "monogram style" print? I love it!

Your wedges are lush! Love the colour.


----------



## sammix3

vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 2324704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first RV and I think I start to get badly addicted! Sorry for cheating on you, Msr. Louboutin!



These are beautiful!  May I ask how much they were?


----------



## ColdSteel

I caved and upgraded to an iPhone 5c yesterday!


----------



## megt10

I just bought a Chopard mid size Happy Sport watch in yellow gold.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I just bought a Chopard mid size Happy Sport watch in yellow gold.



Very nice! It beautiful on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> For some unknown reason, every year around this time I feel the need to focus on buying bags rather than shoes...this year I went mad again.
> Got this Prada and LV for summer
> View attachment 2352300
> 
> View attachment 2352301
> 
> Then I finally made my dreams come true with Alexander McQueen skull clutch-I never imagined I would actually own one!
> View attachment 2352302
> 
> And my very first Chanel, again absolutely amazed to own this beauty!
> View attachment 2352303
> 
> 
> Right now I'm in purse heaven and there's 2 more to come!



Lovely selections!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice! It beautiful on you!



Thanks Lavender. I am really loving it. I am glad that I kept it.


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> I just bought a Chopard mid size Happy Sport watch in yellow gold.



Very beautiful and blingy Meg!


----------



## megt10

anniethecat said:


> Very beautiful and blingy Meg!



Thanks Annie. I have been on a jewelry binge


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My very first pair of YSL tribute! These won't be my last.


----------



## karinapricilla

IMG_9424 by fabooosh, on Flickr

manolo blahnik hangisi


----------



## lanvin

megt10 said:


> I just bought a Chopard mid size Happy Sport watch in yellow gold.



Love this watch, so underrated imo - looks chic on you!


----------



## megt10

lanvin said:


> Love this watch, so underrated imo - looks chic on you!



Thank you so much. I love it too. I haven't worn my Rolex since I got it.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

karinapricilla said:


> IMG_9424 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> manolo blahnik hangisi



Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

the additions!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Ok so I saw these super wild Jeffrey Campbell booties on Instagram and had to purchase. 




Aren't they so fun?! &#128513;


----------



## mizcolon73

Love my new shoe delivery &#10084;
Brian Atwood Laconica


----------



## anniethecat

mizcolon73 said:


> Love my new shoe delivery &#10084;
> Brian Atwood Laconica
> 
> View attachment 2549493




Love these! Did you get them from Hautelook or am I thinking of a different BA silver bootie sandal?


----------



## cmm62

mizcolon73 said:


> Love my new shoe delivery &#10084;
> Brian Atwood Laconica
> 
> View attachment 2549493




these are AWESOME. congrats.


----------



## cmm62

karinapricilla said:


> IMG_9424 by fabooosh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> manolo blahnik hangisi




I wore these on my wedding day &#128525; obviously love them.


----------



## mizcolon73

anniethecat said:


> Love these! Did you get them from Hautelook or am I thinking of a different BA silver bootie sandal?



Got them at Gilt, but they where on Hautelook too!



cmm62 said:


> these are AWESOME. congrats.



Thank you &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## lolitablue

My Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## SerillaK

mizcolon73 said:


> Love my new shoe delivery &#10084;
> Brian Atwood Laconica
> 
> View attachment 2549493



They look amazing, but are they uncomfortable?


----------



## 05_sincere

lolitablue said:


> My Valentino Rockstuds




Love the shoes


----------



## LolasCloset

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Ok so I saw these super wild Jeffrey Campbell booties on Instagram and had to purchase.
> View attachment 2498621
> 
> View attachment 2498623
> 
> Aren't they so fun?! &#128513;


They're WAY cute! What kind of outfit have you worn them with?


----------



## bougainvillier

Keeping it casual today!


----------



## bougainvillier

And I also got this pair. What a perfect match with my WOC!


----------



## LolasCloset

bougainvillier said:


> And I also got this pair. What a perfect match with my WOC!
> 
> View attachment 2558818


Adorable! That color is so pretty, and I love the brown too.


----------



## lolitablue

05_sincere said:


> Love the shoes



They are amazing, for sure!!


----------



## lolitablue

bougainvillier said:


> And I also got this pair. What a perfect match with my WOC!
> 
> View attachment 2558818


Beautiful!!
Cannot wait to see the outfits!!!


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> And I also got this pair. What a perfect match with my WOC!
> 
> View attachment 2558818





bougainvillier said:


> Keeping it casual today!
> 
> View attachment 2558814



Love Varinas!!!! Great purchases hun!


----------



## evanescent

Cheated on Monsieur Louboutin with these pairs:

Alexander Wang Clara sandals







Saint Laurent black patent Oxfords - I've been looking for the perfect oxfords for the longest time and finally found these!


----------



## bougainvillier

LolasCloset said:


> Adorable! That color is so pretty, and I love the brown too.





lolitablue said:


> Beautiful!!
> Cannot wait to see the outfits!!!





evanescent said:


> Love Varinas!!!! Great purchases hun!



Thanks ladies! They are so comfortable and chic


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Cheated on Monsieur Louboutin with these pairs:
> 
> Alexander Wang Clara sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent black patent Oxfords - I've been looking for the perfect oxfords for the longest time and finally found these!



Great looking black shoes! Good picks! Me need some more blacks as well.


----------



## mularice

evanescent said:


> Cheated on Monsieur Louboutin with these pairs:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Clara sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent black patent Oxfords - I've been looking for the perfect oxfords for the longest time and finally found these!




Love the SL oxfords. I think I need them too..


----------



## PollyGal

My latest buys - Victoria Beckham QUINCY bag and aviators with McQueen flats


----------



## elleestbelle

This is my first ever pair of Chanel shoes, so I'm really excited about them!! 
Please don't throw rocks at me for saying that they are more comfy than most of my CL shoes!!! :-o


----------



## BirkinLover77

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2676686
> View attachment 2676688
> 
> 
> This is my first ever pair of Chanel shoes, so I'm really excited about them!!
> Please don't throw rocks at me for saying that they are more comfy than most of my CL shoes!!! :-o


Lol, Congrats


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the additions!


----------



## riku.sch7

PollyGal said:


> My latest buys - Victoria Beckham QUINCY bag and aviators with McQueen flats


are your victoria beckham aviators polarized? 
Thanks!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

PollyGal said:


> My latest buys - Victoria Beckham QUINCY bag and aviators with McQueen flats


Those mcqueen flats are gorgeous


----------



## PollyGal

Little_Miss_LV said:


> Those mcqueen flats are gorgeous



Thank you, I love them!


----------



## PollyGal

riku.sch7 said:


> are your victoria beckham aviators polarized?
> Thanks!



Hi Riku, I don't see it written on the documents with.them so I don't know - sorry!


----------



## bougainvillier

Several pieces I got this month. Two RS and a David Yurman YG diamond bracelet


----------



## BirkinLover77

bougainvillier said:


> Several pieces I got this month. Two RS and a David Yurman YG diamond bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2682020
> View attachment 2682021
> View attachment 2682022


Love your Haul!! How is the fit and comfort on the Valentine Rockstub T-Strap?


----------



## LolasCloset

I needed comfortable flats for work and walking and had read on the Glass Slipper that Lanvins are super comfy. I've never been big on spending much money on flats, but I'm getting to where comfort is super high on my list! So, I am presenting my first pair of Lanvins ballerinas! They arrived yesterday and I looovve them! That little band of snakeskin and the metallic finish send my heart aflutter


----------



## _Danielle_

Fantastic haul's inside here Ladys !!!


----------



## bougainvillier

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your Haul!! How is the fit and comfort on the Valentine Rockstub T-Strap?




Thanks!!! It's pretty much the same comfort level as the plain RS flats. I took them in the same size and with two wearing, they both are broken in.


----------



## BirkinLover77

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks!!! It's pretty much the same comfort level as the plain RS flats. I took them in the same size and with two wearing, they both are broken in.


Thank you


----------



## Nolia

*Cheated on Msr. L with Sophia Webster!! His recent collections have done little for me. Christian needs to step up his game and come down hard on quality control.*


----------



## PurseACold

Nolia said:


> *Cheated on Msr. L with Sophia Webster!! His recent collections have done little for me. Christian needs to step up his game and come down hard on quality control.*


I've been eyeing those.  They are so pretty.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nolia said:


> *Cheated on Msr. L with Sophia Webster!! His recent collections have done little for me. Christian needs to step up his game and come down hard on quality control.*


The art work is super Amazing on these and very beautiful


----------



## Nolia

PurseACold said:


> I've been eyeing those.  They are so pretty.





BirkinLover77 said:


> The art work is super Amazing on these and very beautiful



Thank you! I'm not usually one who buys "whimsy" or eccentric styles, but it was just too beautiful to pass up!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Those are amazing!


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## PurseACold

_Danielle_ said:


>


Wow, gorgeous and sleek!


----------



## BirkinLover77

_Danielle_ said:


>


Stunning snakeskin and the color is oh so Beautiful.


----------



## rock_girl

Love the JC Anouks Dani!  The skin is divine!!  I might have to see if this skin comes in the Abel... :ninja:


----------



## _Danielle_

Thank you PAC,BL77 and rg 
@@rock_girl ... You can get them also in a Abel (made to order) :sunnies


----------



## rock_girl

_Danielle_ said:


> @@rock_girl ... You can get them also in a Abel (made to order) :sunnies




Thanks Dani!  I've never done a special order shoe.  Is there information on the JC website as to how to go about doing that?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PurseACold

Usually, the unique Charlotte Olympia heels are too whimsical for me to contemplate wearing, but these shoes caught my eye and my heart as more wearable/beautiful than over the top whimsy. Calls to mind Ming vases, etc., but are still pretty shoes. I wore them for the first time yesterday. Totally wearable and special.


----------



## shoes4ever

My new Valentino SS 2015 rockstud flats - nothing like fun rainbow colors to brighten up my day


----------



## PurseACold

shoes4ever said:


> My new Valentino SS 2015 rockstud flats - nothing like fun rainbow colors to brighten up my day


So cheerful! I like the new rainbow collection. I just picked up the Valentino red camouflage pumps on sale (I love the contradiction between bright red and camouflage )


----------



## shoes4ever

PurseACold said:


> So cheerful! I like the new rainbow collection. I just picked up the Valentino red camouflage pumps on sale (I love the contradiction between bright red and camouflage )


Purse - these Camos are lovely. Infact the prettiest i've seen.


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> My new Valentino SS 2015 rockstud flats - nothing like fun rainbow colors to brighten up my day


So fun with all the colors


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> So cheerful! I like the new rainbow collection. I just picked up the Valentino red camouflage pumps on sale (I love the contradiction between bright red and camouflage )


Very Nice


----------



## shoes4ever

BirkinLover77 said:


> So fun with all the colors


Thanks BirkinLover77...just realized i've been on a serious multi-color binge (esp with shoes) these past few months:girlwhack: Need to tone it down ASAP for fear of looking like a walking carnival !!


----------



## Greta_V

My most recent purchase: Giuseppe Zanotti Vera otk boots (I've wanted them for a very long time, have been looking for a black pair, which I couldn't find at all and bought a pair in taupe or whatever this color is called - and don't regret it even a slightest bit)) absolutely love them &#128563;


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

PurseACold said:


> Usually, the unique Charlotte Olympia heels are too whimsical for me to contemplate wearing, but these shoes caught my eye and my heart as more wearable/beautiful than over the top whimsy. Calls to mind Ming vases, etc., but are still pretty shoes. I wore them for the first time yesterday. Totally wearable and special.


I think those are really interesting Charlotte Olympia heels.  I love the front of them the best.


----------



## soleilbrun

Greta_V said:


> My most recent purchase: Giuseppe Zanotti Vera otk boots (I've wanted them for a very long time, have been looking for a black pair, which I couldn't find at all and bought a pair in taupe or whatever this color is called - and don't regret it even a slightest bit)) absolutely love them &#128563;



These are abfab!


----------



## PurseACold

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I think those are really interesting Charlotte Olympia heels.  I love the front of them the best.


Thanks!!


----------



## sally.m

Greta_V said:


> My most recent purchase: Giuseppe Zanotti Vera otk boots (I've wanted them for a very long time, have been looking for a black pair, which I couldn't find at all and bought a pair in taupe or whatever this color is called - and don't regret it even a slightest bit)) absolutely love them &#128563;



Gorgeous!!


----------



## angelcove

Greta_V said:


> My most recent purchase: Giuseppe Zanotti Vera otk boots (I've wanted them for a very long time, have been looking for a black pair, which I couldn't find at all and bought a pair in taupe or whatever this color is called - and don't regret it even a slightest bit)) absolutely love them &#128563;



These are FAB on u!!!!!  where did u find them?


----------



## Greta_V

angelcove said:


> These are FAB on u!!!!!  where did u find them?



Thank you! 
Surprisingly on Amazon! They had a few pairs left in, I think, 7.5 and 8


----------



## for3v3rz

They are so comfy and leather so soft.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> They are so comfy and leather so soft.
> 
> View attachment 2837770


Very Nice, I am a fan of TB and own about twelve pairs in many different colors, they are my go to shoes for flats


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Nice, I am a fan of TB and own about twelve pairs in many different colors, they are my go to shoes for flats




I found that their sizing very from styles. This pair I am size 5. The Vanessa flat I am 5.5 and the Caroline, is size 6.


----------



## Flip88

Those Choo snakeskin are perfect _Danielle_ - more pics would be very welcomed I am sure.


----------



## highheeladdict

Jimmy Choo "Anouk".


----------



## Perfect Day

Beautiful.  I love everything about these.  Everything.  




_Danielle_ said:


>


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> Jimmy Choo "Anouk".


Very nice on you


----------



## highheeladdict

Thank you


----------



## Prada_Princess

_Danielle_ said:


>



These are incredible &#128150; The more I look at em the more I want (ahem - NEED) them.


----------



## hhl4vr

highheeladdict said:


> Jimmy Choo "Anouk".


 
gorgoeus just love how they look


----------



## julianorman

Greta_V said:


> My most recent purchase: Giuseppe Zanotti Vera otk boots (I've wanted them for a very long time, have been looking for a black pair, which I couldn't find at all and bought a pair in taupe or whatever this color is called - and don't regret it even a slightest bit)) absolutely love them



They really do look fabulous on you. Perfect purchase.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Jimmy Choo "Anouk".




Love the Anouks on you!
They're one of my favorite non-CL styles.


----------



## mzbrown1103

highheeladdict said:


> Jimmy Choo "Anouk".


Gorgeous!


----------



## Greta_V

julianorman said:


> They really do look fabulous on you. Perfect purchase.



Thank you so much! &#128536;


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Too much time on my hands over the holiday had me wandering to the Casadei site where I found these lovelies!  They made it all the way from Italy in time for New Year's Eve!


----------



## Millipede

Prada ballet flats - Black and Nude patent


----------



## Millipede

Some Gucci goodies


Gucci espradille wedges - Black patent


Gucci guccissima purse


Gucci scarves


----------



## cathe_kim

Got these chanel booties yesterday! Today's my first time wearing them out at the office. I'm in love


----------



## hellyers

Saint Laurent peep toe worn with Falke stockings


----------



## LolasCloset

cathe_kim said:


> Got these chanel booties yesterday! Today's my first time wearing them out at the office. I'm in love
> View attachment 2893733
> View attachment 2893734






hellyers said:


> Saint Laurent peep toe worn with Falke stockings



I absolutely LOVE both of these looks, ladies!


----------



## hhl4vr

hellyers said:


> Saint Laurent peep toe worn with Falke stockings


 
Very gorgeous -you look amazing


----------



## hongkonglady

tried to do my wedding on a very tight budget, and found these beautiful mother-of-pearl tiled heels by Pedro Garcia in TKMaxx for £11.  wanted my wedding photos up on the wilds of the moors (my favourite view), so they got a little dirty, but wasn't too worried at that price!


----------



## hellyers

Been in New York for the last few days on business. Now spending the day to do a bit of shopping before flying back to Canada. Looking for a pair of boots. So far Ive seen five pairs to choose from so now I have to decide which pair or pairs to buy.

Wearing Gucci heels today with Falke stocking finished of with a nice mink.


----------



## shoes4ever

Sophia Webster Diana Leopard heels - a zany pair for drinks out with the girls :tispy:


----------



## lovieluvslux

cathe_kim said:


> Got these chanel booties yesterday! Today's my first time wearing them out at the office. I'm in love
> View attachment 2893733
> View attachment 2893734


Cathe-Kim

Can you take a snap of item number.  I'm curious if my SA can get his hands on a pair for me.

Congrats.  Lovely boots.  I like the stretchy leather around ankle.


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> Sophia Webster Diana Leopard heels - a zany pair for drinks out with the girls :tispy:


Fun pair with the girls


----------



## shoes4ever

BirkinLover77 said:


> Fun pair with the girls


Thanks BirkinLover77


----------



## cathe_kim

lovieluvslux said:


> Cathe-Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a snap of item number.  I'm curious if my SA can get his hands on a pair for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.  Lovely boots.  I like the stretchy leather around ankle.




I don't know if the stores carry them since I got them off ebay, but here's a picture of the box. Hopefully you're able to find them too! They're so much more beautiful irl. 


And please don't mind my hello kitty pjs. Lol


----------



## hongkonglady

shoes4ever said:


> Sophia Webster Diana Leopard heels - a zany pair for drinks out with the girls :tispy:



Love shoes with a sense of humour


----------



## hellyers

These boot Im wearing are by Fendi which I got while living in Italy a few years ago.
They are lined with real mink fur down to the ankle so they feel lovely and snug and warm for those cold winter days.


----------



## PurseACold

hellyers said:


> These boot Im wearing are by Fendi which I got while living in Italy a few years ago.
> They are lined with real mink fur down to the ankle so they feel lovely and snug and warm for those cold winter days.



So pretty and functional too!


----------



## brakefashion

Just got my Python Sergio Rossi Pumps!


----------



## shoes4ever

brakefashion said:


> Just got my Python Sergio Rossi Pumps!


Very nice - they look lovely on you


----------



## Purrsey

Got these just few days ago! My first Ferragamos


----------



## brakefashion

shoes4ever said:


> Very nice - they look lovely on you


 
Many thanks!


Loving those Ferragamos....bows!!!!


----------



## hellyers

brakefashion said:


> Just got my Python Sergio Rossi Pumps!


 

Really love those shoes.


----------



## brakefashion

hellyers said:


> Wearing my over the knee Gianvito Rossi boots today


 


Huge Gianvito Rossi fan....so thumbs up from me!!!


----------



## cathe_kim

They're not CLs but I received these pradas yesterday. I know prada is known for being comfortable but the toe box really kills me! I'm debating on whether or not to return them


----------



## brakefashion

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2915850
> 
> 
> They're not CLs but I received these pradas yesterday. I know prada is known for being comfortable but the toe box really kills me! I'm debating on whether or not to return them


 

I invested in metal high heel stretchers.  Best idea I ever had.  They fix up pinching toe boxes asap.

Love the shoes


----------



## shoes4ever

What better way to mark Spring than with these greeeeeen Valentino Rockstuds - :greengrin:


----------



## Natasha210

Got these casadei blades whilst i was in manila! Super high requires ao much training! But it is preparing me for the day i get so Kates!  Please excuse the background!


----------



## BirkinLover77

shoes4ever said:


> What better way to mark Spring than with these greeeeeen Valentino Rockstuds - :greengrin:


OMG, your RS are so beautiful in green  Did you take your SK size in these?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Natasha210 said:


> Got these casadei blades whilst i was in manila! Super high requires ao much training! But it is preparing me for the day i get so Kates!  Please excuse the background!


Lol, they look beautiful on you


----------



## shoes4ever

BirkinLover77 said:


> OMG, your RS are so beautiful in green  Did you take your SK size in these?


Thank You BirkinLover77 - your always so sweet  These are the same size as my Pigalle/ Pigalle Follies 100mm. Funny thing about RS sizing is that i can easily go down half size or up half size and they still fit unlike my CLs.


----------



## Christchrist

I got some Chanel goodies on my trip.  also some mui mui flats and Rene Caovilla. More pics to follow


----------



## Christchrist

And the rest.  Woot


----------



## LouboutinHottie

:bump: I love CL, but my Manolo collection is growing! Newest addition, Rogustta black patent leather.


----------



## LKBennettlover

LouboutinHottie said:


> :bump: I love CL, but my Manolo collection is growing! Newest addition, Rogustta black patent leather.


Wow they are pretty fierce!


----------



## shoes4ever

LouboutinHottie said:


> :bump: I love CL, but my Manolo collection is growing! Newest addition, Rogustta black patent leather.



WOW these are super hot


----------



## LouboutinHottie

LKBennettlover said:


> Wow they are pretty fierce!





shoes4ever said:


> WOW these are super hot



Thank you!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> :bump: I love CL, but my Manolo collection is growing! Newest addition, Rogustta black patent leather.


 
They are absolutely gorgeous *LouboutinHottie*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous *LouboutinHottie*!!!
> Love them!!!



Thank you Stilly!!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Nolia said:


> *Cheated on Msr. L with Sophia Webster!! His recent collections have done little for me. Christian needs to step up his game and come down hard on quality control.*



can you please post mod shot? interested in seeing how there look on!

Thank yoU!


----------



## Nolia

chanelqueenalek said:


> can you please post mod shot? interested in seeing how there look on!
> 
> Thank yoU!



I posted them in my collection thread!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-thread-798657-22.html#post27954098


----------



## stilly

My new Brian Atwood Black Kid 130's...


----------



## _Danielle_

Jimmy Choos


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

I have been coveting these booties. Tried them on twice previously, and then they went on sale!! &#128588;&#127997;

Chanel Suede Booties. My first Chanel shoe purchase! These are so timeless; I'll have them forever!


----------



## rock_girl

Gianvito Rossi


----------



## _Danielle_

rock_girl said:


> View attachment 3224186
> 
> Gianvito Rossi


I never bought Shoes with the pvc side, how are they to wear
I am sure you rock this babies r_g


----------



## rock_girl

_Danielle_ said:


> I never bought Shoes with the pvc side, how are they to wear
> I am sure you rock this babies r_g




Thanks Dani!  

I find these to be 1000% more comfortable than any CL shoe with PVC. I tried the Galatta and Un Bout, but the cut of the PVC was so low that it dug into the sides of my feet. I couldn't even wear them around the house and ended up returning both pairs. The Rossi PVC comes up higher on the side of the foot, so it doesn't dig in. I'll snap some pictures of them in for you when I get home. 

I'm not sure how to care for the PVC and I need to treat the snakeskin (scales a dry and curling) before I wear them. I'll report back on comfort at a later date!


----------



## stilly

_Danielle_ said:


> Jimmy Choos


 
These are gorgeous Dani!!!


----------



## rock_girl

_Danielle_ said:


> I never bought Shoes with the pvc side, how are they to wear
> I am sure you rock this babies r_g







rock_girl said:


> Thanks Dani!
> 
> I find these to be 1000% more comfortable than any CL shoe with PVC. I tried the Galatta and Un Bout, but the cut of the PVC was so low that it dug into the sides of my feet. I couldn't even wear them around the house and ended up returning both pairs. The Rossi PVC comes up higher on the side of the foot, so it doesn't dig in. I'll snap some pictures of them in for you when I get home.
> 
> I'm not sure how to care for the PVC and I need to treat the snakeskin (scales a dry and curling) before I wear them. I'll report back on comfort at a later date!




Here are the photos from wearing them today. Sorry they are so backlit.  I'd say these are pretty comfy, although the toe box might feel a bit nicer after a few more wears. At least the Perspex doesn't dig into weird places on my foot!


----------



## _Danielle_

rock_girl said:


> Here are the photos from wearing them today. Sorry they are so backlit.  I'd say these are pretty comfy, although the toe box might feel a bit nicer after a few more wears. At least the Perspex doesn't dig into weird places on my foot!
> View attachment 3238289
> View attachment 3238290
> View attachment 3238291


Ohh they look nice on you rock  I don't know if I will get some too  why not


----------



## rock_girl

_Danielle_ said:


> Ohh they look nice on you rock  I don't know if I will get some too  why not




Thanks Dani!

Unfortunately, the right shoe had an accident this week. Our cat knocked it onto the floor where our dog chewed the toe. [emoji22][emoji35][emoji22] I hope they can be repaired...


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> Here are the photos from wearing them today. Sorry they are so backlit.  I'd say these are pretty comfy, although the toe box might feel a bit nicer after a few more wears. At least the Perspex doesn't dig into weird places on my foot!
> View attachment 3238289
> View attachment 3238290
> View attachment 3238291


 
These look absolutely gorgeous on you *rock_girl*!!!
Fabulous!!!


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> These look absolutely gorgeous on you *rock_girl*!!!
> Fabulous!!!




Thank you Stilly!


----------



## shoes4ever

A little candy for my feet - my new rainbow studded Fendi sandals


----------



## authenticplease

shoes4ever said:


> A little candy for my feet - my new rainbow studded Fendi sandals


----------



## HandbagDiva354

rock_girl said:


> Thanks Dani!
> 
> Unfortunately, the right shoe had an accident this week. Our cat knocked it onto the floor where our dog chewed the toe. [emoji22][emoji35][emoji22] I hope they can be repaired...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244042
> View attachment 3244043



O my! I feel your pain...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

shoes4ever said:


> A little candy for my feet - my new rainbow studded Fendi sandals



I  these!


----------



## shoes4ever

authenticplease said:


>





HandbagDiva354 said:


> I  these!



Thank You aunthenticplease & HandbagDiva354


----------



## J.Green

Off to work in Jimmy Choo's


----------



## _Danielle_

shoes4ever said:


> A little candy for my feet - my new rainbow studded Fendi sandals


Fendi has realy some cool Styles In the last Months  I love them


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> Off to work in Jimmy Choo's




Those look gorgeous on you *J. Green*!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

J.Green said:


> Off to work in Jimmy Choo's




wow you look amazing J. Green -love those shoes


----------



## J.Green

Got Vegas yesterday for a business trip and wasted on time in going shopping yesterday afternoon. Heres a cheeky photo my husband took. 
Wearing 5 inch Gucci heels I forgot how much walking you do in Vegas but still managed to get around some of the shops.


----------



## hhl4vr

J.Green said:


> Got Vegas yesterday for a business trip and wasted on time in going shopping yesterday afternoon. Heres a cheeky photo my husband took.
> Wearing 5 inch Gucci heels I forgot how much walking you do in Vegas but still managed to get around some of the shops.




You look amazing - nice dress and heels - hope you picked something up.


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> Got Vegas yesterday for a business trip and wasted on time in going shopping yesterday afternoon. Heres a cheeky photo my husband took.
> Wearing 5 inch Gucci heels I forgot how much walking you do in Vegas but still managed to get around some of the shops.




You look absolutely gorgeous in those *J. Green*!


----------



## Prada_Princess

rock_girl said:


> Here are the photos from wearing them today. Sorry they are so backlit.  I'd say these are pretty comfy, although the toe box might feel a bit nicer after a few more wears. At least the Perspex doesn't dig into weird places on my foot!
> View attachment 3238289
> View attachment 3238290
> View attachment 3238291


Absolute beauties x


----------



## J.Green

Couldnt find ant Louboutin I was after in my size here in Vegas so I ended up buy these  Giuseppe Zanotti with 40% off. Be giving them a trial run out tomorrow night for our last night here.


----------



## Perfect Day

J.Green said:


> Off to work in Jimmy Choo's


Especially beautiful.


----------



## loubielouise

Nice


----------



## shoes4ever

Aquazzura 60mm Pon Pon sandals - its fiesta time for my feet !!


----------



## _Danielle_

shoes4ever said:


> Aquazzura 60mm Pon Pon sandals - its fiesta time for my feet !!


They are TDF !!  it


----------



## Kayapo97

J.Green said:


> Got Vegas yesterday for a business trip and wasted on time in going shopping yesterday afternoon. Heres a cheeky photo my husband took.
> Wearing 5 inch Gucci heels I forgot how much walking you do in Vegas but still managed to get around some of the shops.




great dress you look lovely


----------



## shoes4ever

Got bit by the Gucci Marmont bug


----------



## Materielgrrl

Pardon the shoe strings not tucked, I posted w my CL purchase but wanted to show these YSL booties off from the shop on Saint Honore


----------



## Metall

shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3436126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got bit by the Gucci Marmont bug


Hi Shoes4ever, are these comfortable? I've been eyeing the emerald 100 heel height for a minute, but I'm worried about how steep it may be in the (vamp??) outersole/arch area. I have a similar loafer chunky heel from born, which kill me.


----------



## shoes4ever

Metall said:


> Hi Shoes4ever, are these comfortable? I've been eyeing the emerald 100 heel height for a minute, but I'm worried about how steep it may be in the (vamp??) outersole/arch area. I have a similar loafer chunky heel from born, which kill me.


Metall, sorry for the delayed response. These Gucci are now my most comfy pair of shoes and i'm so happy i bought them. You should defintely get the Emerald - they are stunning!


----------



## shoes4ever

Ok now i know i truly have a problem  --- another pair of Gucci Marmont


----------



## Forex

These are stunning 



shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3457559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now i know i truly have a problem [emoji3] --- another pair of Gucci Marmont





shoes4ever said:


> View attachment 3436126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got bit by the Gucci Marmont bug


----------



## shoes4ever

Forex said:


> These are stunning


Thank You


----------



## Dego

J.Green said:


> Off to work in Jimmy Choo's


Those are not Jimmy Choos. They are by Ledapol:
http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/leda...;noform=t;sort=Interestingness#pic14268672010


----------



## Maxl

Dego said:


> Those are not Jimmy Choos. They are by Ledapol:
> http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/leda...;noform=t;sort=Interestingness#pic14268672010



I´ve a new pair of those for sale!! DM me if interessted.


----------



## binkyboot

Hi.
My new Elisabetta Franchi boots.
Do you like them?


----------



## stilly

binkyboot said:


> Hi.
> My new Elisabetta Franchi boots.
> Do you like them?
> 
> View attachment 3964136
> View attachment 3964141
> View attachment 3964145
> View attachment 3964148



So beautiful *binkyboot*!!!


----------



## binkyboot

stilly said:


> So beautiful *binkyboot*!!!


 Thank you Stilly.  I love them!


----------



## aksaiyo

I got these chanel flats, they’re beautiful and elegant in a prim and proper way. 
Wow they are as painful to break into as my pigalle 100s. There is a blister forming on my heel as we speak, i’ve only worn it about 1.5hr, only 30min were actually spent walking.


----------



## Zucnarf

aksaiyo said:


> I got these chanel flats, they’re beautiful and elegant in a prim and proper way.
> Wow they are as painful to break into as my pigalle 100s. There is a blister forming on my heel as we speak, i’ve only worn it about 1.5hr, only 30min were actually spent walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049890



They don’t look uncomfy at all ☹️[emoji22]
But they are more beautiful than any other Chanel flats.
On which part do you have blister?


----------



## aksaiyo

Zucnarf said:


> They don’t look uncomfy at all ☹️[emoji22]
> But they are more beautiful than any other Chanel flats.
> On which part do you have blister?



They didn’t look uncomfortable to me too! Until I tried to walk more than 5 min [emoji23]
I have a blister on the heel of my right foot. It rubbed there a lot even though the inside is lined in suede. I think the whole shoe is just really stiff? They didn’t particularly pinch anywhere but just an overall stiffness.


----------



## Zucnarf

aksaiyo said:


> They didn’t look uncomfortable to me too! Until I tried to walk more than 5 min [emoji23]
> I have a blister on the heel of my right foot. It rubbed there a lot even though the inside is lined in suede. I think the whole shoe is just really stiff? They didn’t particularly pinch anywhere but just an overall stiffness.



Hope they become more comfy because they are so pretty!!


----------

